# Gentlemen, Post An Awesome Pic Of Yourselves



## WillSpark

Why have the ladies (the very beautiful ladies) the only ones with a gender-specific post-a-pic thread? C'mon guys! Let's get to it! 

View attachment 53613


View attachment 53614


----------



## Ninja Glutton




----------



## kinkykitten

Yay!  one for the ladies :eat2:

Lovely pics guys! :happy::happy::happy:


----------



## Cors

Thanks for sharing! ;D


----------



## 99Haints

I'm leery about posting one, but a private request would be honored.


----------



## Jackoblangada

Ooooo ok. I like this one a lot for some reason
View attachment 53655


----------



## topher38

well ok


----------



## WillSpark

kinkykitten said:


> Yay!  one for the ladies :eat2:
> 
> Lovely pics guys! :happy::happy::happy:





Cors said:


> Thanks for sharing! ;D



Thank you ladies.


----------



## BoostChub

View attachment IMG_4337.JPG

Love the beach!


----------



## kinkykitten

Jackoblangada said:


> Ooooo ok. I like this one a lot for some reason
> View attachment 53655



Oh wow... *cuddles you* eeeeeeei! :happy::happy:


----------



## kinkykitten

BoostChub said:


> View attachment 53676
> 
> Love the beach!



Lovely!!! 


I like this thread muchly :eat2: hehe:bow:


----------



## rabbitislove

I am too, but the beach pictures are too much Boost. 
I'm shoveling snow off my freaking car.


----------



## BoostChub

rabbitislove said:


> I am too, but the beach pictures are too much Boost.
> I'm shoveling snow off my freaking car.



Here you go. Hope this makes ya feel better :bow:
View attachment DSC02926.JPG


----------



## Twilley

Me at a local con, getting mauled by two skinny girls and a bi-ninja...HELP!...lol


----------



## rabbitislove

BoostChub said:


> Here you go. Hope this makes ya feel better :bow:
> View attachment 53731



hahahahhaa. thank you.


----------



## ~da rev~

This is about as awesome as I get. My favorite picture of me and my dog.

View attachment asdf.jpg


----------



## shazz2602

~da rev~ said:


> This is about as awesome as I get. My favorite picture of me and my dog.
> 
> View attachment 53737



thats soooooooo cute! can i steal your dog hehe


----------



## desi7482

I don't post much, but here I am. 

View attachment me.jpg


----------



## Louis KC

I love two women at once. If I fall asleep they have each other to talk to!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor




----------



## HDANGEL15

WhiteHotRazor said:


> *
> whitehot looking handsomer then hellllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll meowwwwwwwww* :smitten:


----------



## Hole

WhiteHotRazor said:


>



Cute. :wubu:


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

^thanks beautiful ladies 

kind of a bad pic of me but I like the photo


----------



## SanDiega

WhiteHotRazor said:


> ^thanks beautiful ladies
> 
> kind of a bad pic of me but I like the photo
> 
> 
> 
> your so adorable!


----------



## Shirtless Guy

Here's a funny one after a day of painting and a little bit of a "fight" with the roommate:


----------



## Shirtless Guy

Here is a picture from a day of painting...


----------



## Surlysomething

Louis KC said:


> I love two women at once. If I fall asleep they have each other to talk to!


 
I love me some brown eyes.


----------



## Aru-Chan

Amazing...I gotta stop looking at slender anime bishonens and turn more of my attention to this board! WillSpark...I think I've just met the most gorgeous BHM on the planet. You are FINE, boy! X3


----------



## Love.Metal

WhiteHotRazor said:


>




Oh my.....

*faints*

............*regains consciousness, sees pic again, and promptly faints AGAIN*




Sex on toast, sir.
You are sex on toast.

I love it

<3


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

"sex on toast"  that was funny, thanks sweetie


----------



## kinkykitten

Shirtless Guy said:


> Here is a picture from a day of painting...





WhiteHotRazor said:


>





Louis KC said:


> I love two women at once. If I fall asleep they have each other to talk to!



Awwwwww! Gorgeous guy overload alert :kiss2:


----------



## theronin23

chyeah, alright, why not. Here's one of me from a 3D Film Festival I went to 

View attachment 3-D Film fest.jpg


----------



## warwagon86

new here folks this one is of me in san francisco nearly a month ago


----------



## djudex

Being a superhero can be a rough life.


----------



## Surlysomething

warwagon86 said:


> new here folks this one is of me in san francisco nearly a month ago


 
So cute! :smitten:


----------



## spongycristella

you'll know it, smoking is so unhealthy


----------



## FunCuteGuy

So here is me ladies  enjoy:

sorry for the big pics


----------



## FunCuteGuy




----------



## kinkykitten

Great pics guys :happy:


----------



## Melian

djudex said:


> Being a superhero can be a rough life.




Hee hee...you look like you need hugs. :wubu:


----------



## djudex

Melian said:


> Hee hee...you look like you need hugs. :wubu:



I think you're right, I needs me a squeezin'! :batting:


----------



## RentonBob

Can you smell what the Rock and I are cookin??????  

View attachment 015.JPG


----------



## HDANGEL15

djudex said:


> I think you're right, I needs me a squeezin'! :batting:


*
awwwwwwwwww (((((djudex))))))))0000 huggzzzzzzzz as much as u like *:smitten:


----------



## djudex

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> awwwwwwwwww (((((djudex))))))))0000 huggzzzzzzzz as much as u like *:smitten:



You sure? You may want your arms back at some point. :happy:


----------



## rabbitislove

Shirtless Guy said:


> Here is a picture from a day of painting...



Love me some side rolls. And stretch marks. How you doin, Mr Gratuitious?


----------



## rabbitislove

Join the club. 
I've had a rough week and could use some BHM hugs. 
They are my favourite holistic medicine. A panacea for all my illnesses if you will.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

One that just got put up on facebook by a friend of mine:

Shortly before knocking down this fence at the Phillies parade


----------



## Melian

Ninja Glutton said:


> One that just got put up on facebook by a friend of mine:
> 
> Shortly before knocking down this fence at the Phillies parade




Oh man, that pic is a grim omen for that fence....


----------



## HDANGEL15

djudex said:


> You sure? You may want your arms back at some point. :happy:



*all yours ((JD)))*:smitten:


----------



## boompoet

I've been off the forum for a while (like almost a year), but I figured I'd jump in with a couple of pictures.


----------



## crice7

Hey everyone

new 2 the site so...may as well start here 

View attachment Picture0005.jpg


View attachment Picture0007.jpg


----------



## daddyoh70

Hell, I guess if Brian Urlacher can play with swords, this must qualify as awesome!!
The Sword of Urlacher

Behold the Sword of Daddyoh


----------



## Shirtless Guy

rabbitislove said:


> Love me some side rolls. And stretch marks. How you doin, Mr Gratuitious?


I'm doin good, how you doin? feel free to drop me a pm


----------



## shirmack

So as much as I already seem creepy... 
I could not think of anything as awesome as a semi-auto assualt rifle pic...

Reason #897234987-b Not to fuck wit me  
Sorry for the blurryness 
My camera man was drunk as well


----------



## theronin23

sprintpimp said:


> So as much as I already seem creepy...
> I could not think of anything as awesome as a semi-auto assualt rifle pic...
> 
> Reason #897234987-b Not to fuck wit me
> Sorry for the blurryness
> My camera man was drunk ( *as well* )




?!?!?!!

Drunken gun holding....damn sir, remind me to stay away from wherever you are.


----------



## charlieversion2

Careful or you'll shoot your eye out kid!


He's entangled in the infamous BBgun Web!


----------



## guyincny13

What the heack, I'll join in....


----------



## 0nlnn

Some random pics of me showing my cat some lovin'... 

View attachment Photo 48.jpg


View attachment Photo 49.jpg


----------



## Ninja Glutton

I know this is the third time posting in this thread, but this picture just makes me happy. Enjoy.


----------



## warwagon86

ok we had american themed night on wednesday so in true late fashion and my style me and my best mate decided 2 hours before that we are going to go as the legion of doom - trip to hardware store for some masking tape, glue and spray paint and some cardboard toilet roll insides cut and shaped gave us this:


----------



## SanDiega

Ninja Glutton said:


> I know this is the third time posting in this thread, but this picture just makes me happy. Enjoy.



Im jealous of that girl.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

SanDiega said:


> Im jealous of that girl.



She's one of my best friend's sisters and she's dating another one of my close friends. She's like my own sibling, practically.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

nice save on the "practically"


----------



## johnnytattoos

...I couldn't pick just one...


----------



## Melian

johnnytattoos said:


> ...I couldn't pick just one...




Ugh....why do you do this to me while I'm work?!

Now I'm tempted to leave early, get home and uh...look at these again.


----------



## g-squared

View attachment l_2c55f6457f524cb69a502ce44a4580db.jpg


View attachment l_40fd4dde51b34f648eb465fc1fac18b0.jpg


----------



## johnnytattoos

Melian said:


> Ugh....why do you do this to me while I'm work?!
> 
> Now I'm tempted to leave early, get home and uh...look at these again.



oh Melian...I admit that I look at your pics when I'm at home too.:blush:


----------



## Mishty

g-squared said:


> View attachment 54596



Are those...DinoRAWR PJs?
Kinda looks like some jammies I had growing up....weird.


----------



## g-squared

Unfortunatly they arent DinoRAWR Pjs, its a shirt with a multi-colored mickry mouse hand print design all over it. haha


----------



## Surlysomething

Nice pictures, boys. :eat2:


----------



## Melian

johnnytattoos said:


> oh Melian...I admit that I look at your pics when I'm at home too.:blush:




Hehehehe.....yar.


----------



## Diego

johnnytattoos said:


> ...I couldn't pick just one...



I found him!

It's the man of my dreams... :smitten:


----------



## johnnytattoos

Diego said:


> I found him!
> 
> It's the man of my dreams... :smitten:



I'm deeply flattered lad, but my first and only love is the sea.


----------



## bexy

johnnytattoos said:


> ...I couldn't pick just one...



my god.......I just...erm....my god. :wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

johnnytattoos said:


> I'm deeply flattered lad, but my first and only love is the sea.



that was funny, well played sir


----------



## Esther

Not that I don't like them all... but I especially like the third one down :blush:



johnnytattoos said:


> ...I couldn't pick just one...


----------



## Esther

bexylicious said:


> my god.......I just...erm....my god. :wubu::wubu::wubu:



... what she said!


----------



## johnnytattoos

bexylicious said:


> my god.......I just...erm....my god. :wubu::wubu::wubu:





WhiteHotRazor said:


> that was funny, well played sir





Esther said:


> Not that I don't like them all... but I especially like the third one down :blush:





Esther said:


> ... what she said!



 lol..thanks guys


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Not sure if these are awesome pics but I didn't have any new pics.


----------



## Love.Metal

johnnytattoos said:


> ...I couldn't pick just one...





Your lips...are...perfect........*drools*


I'm kinda on hott-guy overload here, wow. *fans self* Is it hot in here??


----------



## Love.Metal

johnnytattoos said:


> I'm deeply flattered lad, but my first and only love is the sea.



Oh, and if yer throwin' Captain Jack Sparrow quote around...ya can make yer way over here and make me walk the plank.....


Avast!! 

<3


----------



## craigisnutter

I defy you all to beat this pic 
(it has seen the light of day before on these boards, but what the hay, it still counts)







And just cos it's me favourite picture of me....EVER!!


----------



## johnnytattoos

Love.Metal said:


> Oh, and if yer throwin' Captain Jack Sparrow quote around...ya can make yer way over here and make me walk the plank.....
> 
> 
> Avast!!
> 
> <3



*ahem*.....My compass works just fine.


----------



## ~da rev~

From my job interview


View attachment IMG_1110.JPG


----------



## djudex

I completely forgot about this one.


----------



## Ninja Glutton




----------



## rabbitislove

~da rev~ said:


> From my job interview
> 
> 
> View attachment 54810




What for your job as an actual reverend?


----------



## Kouskous

my, my, my.....where were all these hunky men when I was single?


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Kouskous said:


> my, my, my.....where were all these hunky men when I was single?



We couldn't see over our huge sandwiches.


----------



## ~da rev~

Man, that would be cool. 

Nah, it was originally for a Customer Service job. Long story short, I left halfway through training because "Customer service" to them apparently means "Door to Door Salesman", which I am not.


----------



## iheartsquishys

SanDiega said:


> Im jealous of that girl.



I totally agree.


----------



## Melian

Ninja Glutton said:


> We couldn't see over our huge sandwiches.



Gah! How do you keep doing this to me??!

*is hungry at work and wants a huge sandwich...turkey, please*


----------



## Ry&#333;ri

Awesome!!! 

View attachment 185459611_l.jpg


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Melian said:


> Gah! How do you keep doing this to me??!
> 
> *is hungry at work and wants a huge sandwich...turkey, please*



I'm eating an exceptionally large cheesesteak as we speak.


----------



## Love.Metal

Ry&#333;ri;1018074 said:


> Awesome!!!





I agree, 'tis awesome

<3


----------



## Love.Metal

Ninja Glutton said:


> I'm eating an exceptionally large cheesesteak as we speak.




NINJA!!!


Stop teasing Melian with your meat.


Geez.


----------



## Ry&#333;ri

Love.Metal said:


> I agree, 'tis awesome
> 
> <3


Your not to bad either, sun shine 

Dude, Ninja, send me a cheesesteak. Had a loser's lunch, bologna on hand.


----------



## Ry&#333;ri

Ridiculously Awesome  

View attachment n60705963_30714944_9553.jpg


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Love.Metal said:


> NINJA!!!
> 
> 
> Stop teasing Melian with your meat.
> 
> 
> Geez.



Hahahahaha


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Ry&#333;ri;1018159 said:


> Your not to bad either, sun shine
> 
> Dude, Ninja, send me a cheesesteak. Had a loser's lunch, bologna on hand.



I'll email it to you. With or without and wiz, provolone, or american?


----------



## Ry&#333;ri

Ninja Glutton said:


> I'll email it to you. With or without and wiz, provolone, or american?



Whoa, tough one. Do I go for the authentic wiz or go for the deliciousness of prov.....to hard.


----------



## SanDiega

Ninja Glutton said:


> I'll email it to you. With or without and wiz, provolone, or american?



dude I work at subway

Its american, swiss, provalone, or shreded cheddar, and will this be toasted.

I can also say it in spanish


----------



## Ninja Glutton

SanDiega said:


> dude I work at subway
> 
> Its american, swiss, provalone, or shreded cheddar, and will this be toasted.
> 
> I can also say it in spanish



Ew, Cheesesteak from Subway *thumbs down*

I can get better cheesesteaks off of food trucks in North Philly


----------



## Weeze

~da rev~ said:


> Man, that would be cool.
> 
> Nah, it was originally for a Customer Service job. Long story short, I left halfway through training because "Customer service" to them apparently means "Door to Door Salesman", which I am not.



Customer service in general has serious anger potential.
People don't understand why you can't fix a problem, and get pissed over nothing.


----------



## fat hiker

djudex said:


> Being a superhero can be a rough life.



Love the 'X' shirt - where can I get me one of those?


----------



## fat hiker

boompoet said:


> I've been off the forum for a while (like almost a year), but I figured I'd jump in with a couple of pictures.



Wow, is that a 'body model' of Robert Earl Hughes or some other famous fat guy? What a great photo - for some, I'm sure it's 'aspirational'.


----------



## djudex

fat hiker said:


> Love the 'X' shirt - where can I get me one of those?



It's actually just a cut out we printed, it was for a Corporate Challenge event where we had to make a short film.


----------



## cammy

johnnytattoos said:


> ...I couldn't pick just one...



Here I am lurking...and then I find that Johnny has posted photos and I just absolutely must log-on to see...


----------



## kinkykitten

Kouskous said:


> my, my, my.....where were all these hunky men when I was single?



My thoughts exactly! lol 



johnnytattoos said:


> ...I couldn't pick just one...



:O wow.. I'm glad you couldn't keep em coming.. yummy


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Some new pics


----------



## CBV_5150

View attachment Picture 12.jpg


View attachment Picture 10.jpg


View attachment Picture 17.jpg


View attachment Picture 13.jpg

I thought it was time to share myself, been lurking to long.


----------



## SanDiega

Ninja Glutton said:


> Some new pics




*blushes*

jeez


----------



## Melian

Ninja Glutton said:


> Some new pics




You are too cute. And whose ass is that on your wall?


----------



## topher38

Ok one more


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Melian said:


> You are too cute. And whose ass is that on your wall?



I don't really know, actually, but it's really, really nice. If everyone didn't know already, I'm an assman. I worship them lol.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

SanDiega said:


> *blushes*
> 
> jeez



Haha you are too kind.


----------



## Melian

Ninja Glutton said:


> I don't really know, actually, but it's really, really nice. If everyone didn't know already, I'm an assman. I worship them lol.



Mystery ass - the best kind.

(I have an assman...you guys are insanely easy to arouse with a properly-timed upskirt)


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Melian said:


> Mystery ass - the best kind.
> 
> (I have an assman...you guys are insanely easy to arouse with a properly-timed upskirt)



Yes, yes this is true. Skirts are my kryptonite.


----------



## topher38

missaf said:


> Topher, you always have a great expression on your face, no matter the situation you're in! I love all the experiences you share with us in your photos


Thank you Missaf I love life...and want to share it with my friends


----------



## kinkykitten

Ninja Glutton said:


> Some new pics



Oh my!!!! :smitten::smitten: wow you look lovely ! 

Gorgeous belly!!!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Ninja Glutton

kinkykitten said:


> Oh my!!!! :smitten::smitten: wow you look lovely !
> 
> Gorgeous belly!!!  Thanks for sharing



:blush:

I love my belly, but I love being complimented on it even more


----------



## WillSpark

Damn it Ninja now I can't look away from that ass on your wall!


----------



## Ninja Glutton

WillSpark said:


> Damn it Ninja now I can't look away from that ass on your wall!



Legs + ass + thigh highs = me convulsing on the floor


----------



## Uriel

Various pics, and friends.



-Uriel 

View attachment Redhat.jpg


View attachment Gnome1.jpg


View attachment Eye.jpg


View attachment RRC1.jpg


View attachment HFS.jpg


----------



## biggietrillz166

MORE PIX COMIN SOON, BUT THIS IS ME...


----------



## kinkykitten

Ninja Glutton said:


> Legs + ass + thigh highs = me convulsing on the floor



I bearly noticed that sexy woman's ass in the background... I was too busy looking at other things 

But damn i'd hit that! 

Hey ninja... what you say? You, her and me? Threesome?


----------



## Ninja Glutton

kinkykitten said:


> I bearly noticed that sexy woman's ass in the background... I was too busy looking at other things
> 
> But damn i'd hit that!
> 
> Hey ninja... what you say? You, her and me? Threesome?



You evil tease lol


----------



## Hole

Ninja Glutton said:


> Some new pics



You are adorable. I love your cute grin.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Hole said:


> You are adorable. I love your cute grin.



You're not too bad yourself, doll.


----------



## Von_Pudge




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

It's my favorite sport indeed.......


~da rev~ said:


> This is about as awesome as I get. My favorite picture of me and my dog.
> 
> View attachment 53737



That is just so darn cute- great picture 



Louis KC said:


> I love two women at once. If I fall asleep they have each other to talk to!



At least I can admire you from afar  



WhiteHotRazor said:


>



Dayum! That is all.......:batting:



FunCuteGuy said:


> So here is me ladies enjoy:
> 
> sorry for the big pics



I would probably lick chocolate syrup from your naval if I wasn't concerned about serving jail time due to your age  



boompoet said:


> I've been off the forum for a while (like almost a year), but I figured I'd jump in with a couple of pictures.



So nice to see you back 



daddyoh70 said:


> Hell, I guess if Brian Urlacher can play with swords, this must qualify as awesome!!
> 
> Behold the Sword of Daddyoh




What was that?? Hold your sword? Ooooppppssss nevermind......:doh:

Now that's one big sword- I see why you're called Daddy 





guyincny13 said:


> What the heack, I'll join in....





~da rev~ said:


> From my job interview
> 
> 
> View attachment 54810



I do so likes me some sharp dressed mens  



johnnytattoos said:


> ...I couldn't pick just one...


Gawd, I can't either. You ALWAYS look so good......





topher38 said:


> Ok one more



Too cute- you look like you're having a blast 



Uriel said:


> Various pics, and friends.
> 
> 
> 
> -Uriel



I'm always weak for dimples....





Von_Pudge said:


> Hot pictures



How YOU doing, Von Pudge?


----------



## kinkykitten

Von_Pudge said:


>





GOD you are making me horny babe  yummmm


I love you so much  xxxxxx


----------



## WeirdMetamorphosis

I think this was taken when I was either 18 or 19. I'm 23 now. Will be 24 in Feburary.


----------



## Kanzuo

Oh dear.


----------



## johnnytattoos




----------



## Hole

johnnytattoos said:


>




Oh my God. You are incredibly handsome. :wubu:


----------



## Hole

Uriel said:


> Various pics, and friends.
> 
> 
> 
> -Uriel



You remind me of John Travolta in the first pic.


----------



## Surlysomething

johnnytattoos said:


>


 
you have the most amazing, sexy, suckable bottom lip


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I think Johnny is toying with us.......and I have to say that I do so like your game  :batting:


----------



## kinkykitten

johnnytattoos said:


>



:O nom  lovely


----------



## PantyCricket

Pic from my wedding day


----------



## HDANGEL15

PantyCricket said:


> Pic from my wedding day


*
wow very handsome....lucky wifey*


----------



## kinkykitten

We have soo many handsome men here


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> wow very handsome....lucky wifey*



Indeed  .


----------



## cammy

We've got the cutest guys on the internetz!


----------



## iheartsquishys

cammy said:


> We've got the cutest guys on the internetz!



I agree. Thank you boys for sharing.


----------



## kinkykitten

CBV_5150 said:


> View attachment 55482
> 
> 
> View attachment 55483
> 
> 
> View attachment 55484
> 
> 
> View attachment 55486
> 
> I thought it was time to share myself, been lurking to long.



 Sweet.. nice moobs!


----------



## johnnytattoos

Surlysomething said:


> you have the most amazing, sexy, suckable bottom lip



*thanks* no one has ever complimented me on just my bottom lip before....I think my top lips is jealous now.:kiss2:


----------



## Surlysomething

johnnytattoos said:


> *thanks* no one has ever complimented me on just my bottom lip before....I think my top lips is jealous now.:kiss2:


 

Awww. I'll take the whole package if offered, don't you worry.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

johnnytattoos said:


> *thanks* no one has ever complimented me on just my bottom lip before....I think my top lips is jealous now.:kiss2:



Just you shush and post more pictures.....we will decide what parts are in need of attention


----------



## drewmega

here is one...tho i dont think it is an awesome pic lol 

View attachment newcor3.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15

drewmega said:


> here is one...tho i dont think it is an awesome pic lol



*I DO!!!!!!! thanks and welcome*


----------



## phatkhat

GANGSTA NERD COMIN AT YA!!!

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=56104&stc=1&d=1230685268 

View attachment me.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

drewmega said:


> here is one...tho i dont think it is an awesome pic lol




Cute Smile 


@Phatkat- who is the woman in your avatar pic? Is that a Les Toil drawing?


----------



## HDANGEL15

johnnytattoos said:


> *thanks* no one has ever complimented me on just my bottom lip before....I think my top lips is jealous now.:kiss2:



*I certainly did on a thread *not to long ago*..I said 

johnnyT has the must succulent lips everrrrrrrrrrrrr
how kissable is he?

thanks for your contribution hon *


----------



## CBV_5150

kinkykitten said:


> Sweet.. nice moobs!



Thank you, for some reason people just love my moobs!

View attachment Picture 44.jpg


----------



## Uriel

Hole said:


> You remind me of John Travolta in the first pic.



I'm not sure if that is a good thing... hehe, but thanks Gorgeous.

And to green-eyed fairy: My dimples have been the downfall of many a Nymph (And fairy). 


-Uriel


----------



## escapist

Well since Chicken Legs took some pics this morning, here ya go:


----------



## chicken legs

somebody is smiling like a full Cheshire Cat..


----------



## kinkykitten

escapist said:


> Well since Chicken Legs took some pics this morning, here ya go:



Awww!  smiley :happy::bow:


----------



## escapist

kinkykitten said:


> Awww!  smiley :happy::bow:



Yeah Uriel asked something to the effect of am I really that much of a jovial person....and uh...yeah it really is hard to catch me in a "Bad Mood"....and as you are about to see in the rest of the pictures....Chicken Legs took me to a Buffet so of course I'm smiling :eat1:


----------



## kinkykitten

escapist said:


> Yeah Uriel asked something to the effect of am I really that much of a jovial person....and uh...yeah it really is hard to catch me in a "Bad Mood"....and as you are about to see in the rest of the pictures....Chicken Legs took me to a Buffet so of course I'm smiling :eat1:



Lol so cute.. thanks for sharing :bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

escapist said:


> Well since Chicken Legs took some pics this morning, here ya go:



Very nice- like the outfit, too


----------



## escapist

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Very nice- like the outfit, too



Thanks, Personally I love the Elvis-ish Glasses I have on the top of my head but you can't see them....it just makes it perfect. Once upon a time I used to be more of a Sweats and a T-Shirt guy, but I love going out to eat all the time now


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

escapist said:


> Thanks, Personally I love the Elvis-ish Glasses I have on the top of my head but you can't see them....it just makes it perfect. Once upon a time I used to be more of a Sweats and a T-Shirt guy, but I love going out to eat all the time now



I love it, too......and I love getting dressed up to do it. 







Yes, I don't get out much but that is really beside the point now, isn't it......?


----------



## escapist

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I love it, too......and I love getting dressed up to do it.



Hummmm "to do it" whatever could she mean?  I don't know if I could go out with you and see you decked out. I kind of have a thing for looking into attractive eyes and well, its kind hard to eat, drive a car, fly the space shuttle, or do Advanced Physics when I'm doing that.


----------



## HDANGEL15

escapist said:


> Well since Chicken Legs took some pics this morning, here ya go:


*
wow looking BETTER THEN ever....
Jeremy is so damn 
handsome
and 
the best part.....
SELF CONFIDENCE RULES* :smitten:


----------



## escapist

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> wow looking BETTER THEN ever....
> Jeremy is so damn
> handsome
> and
> the best part.....
> SELF CONFIDENCE RULES* :smitten:



Ahhh thanks babe, your always tops in my book, but you already knew that; and I think you just gave away that you talk to me a lot:doh:, cause I don't remember ever posting my name :blush: So much for that Self Confidence, Now I have to go hide in a cave......that has been wired with CAMERAS Charges Admission and has continuous belt of my favorite foods brought to me Mahahah OMG, I'm drooling just thinking of it :eat1: Maybe a glass window in it with a visitors information center so the spectators and can read all bout the life history of my belly, how one day at the age of 8 I just exploded to 120 lbs and never became a small boy again......And for the FFA's...well maybe a Petting Zoo featuring my belly, and well we know what the room with curtains is for....adult only BELLY CRUSHING Pleasure Palace RAarrrrr.....you know this is Vegas, maybe I can find someone to finance that, I'll bet some of my BHM Brothers here would be willing to take turns with me so I can get days off.


----------



## WillSpark

escapist said:


> I'll bet some of my BHM Brothers here would be willing to take turns with me so I can get days off.



*raises hand*


----------



## escapist

Ok my hosting is messed up so I put the pics on photobucket


----------



## Surlysomething

escapist said:


> Ok my hosting is messed up so I put the pics on photobucket


 
Yep, pretty damn cute. Do you have a Canadian brother I can meet?


----------



## escapist

Surlysomething said:


> Yep, pretty damn cute. Do you have a Canadian brother I can meet?



I don't but I've been known to visit Vancouver....and who doesn't love Vegas


----------



## KingOfPain

I've always like this photo of me for some reason


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

KingOfPain said:


> I've always like this photo of me for some reason



Woah...so young. I will probably get put in jail if I said what I am thinking  

Great pic


----------



## Enter_Witty_Name

I'm not a BHM, I hope that isn't a problem


----------



## chicken legs

nope

not a problem:eat2:


----------



## kinkykitten

KingOfPain said:


> I've always like this photo of me for some reason



Love your hair :happy:


----------



## Enter_Witty_Name

chicken legs said:


> nope
> 
> not a problem:eat2:



Thank you. Im glad you like


----------



## HDANGEL15

Enter_Witty_Name said:


> I'm not a BHM, I hope that isn't a problem


*
i dunno....should we let him stay fellow FFA's 

just kidding *witty one* 
welcome to the land of DIMS *


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Enter_Witty_Name said:


> I'm not a BHM, I hope that isn't a problem




Not for me baby....I know of more than a few BBWs that will probably want to eat you up


----------



## Enter_Witty_Name

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Not for me baby....I know of more than a few BBWs that will probably want to eat you up



Send them my way please


----------



## Derek1976

Christmas Day, probably one of the few photos I am actually smiling in.


----------



## Hole

Derek1976 said:


> Christmas Day, probably one of the few photos I am actually smiling in.



We're getting married. That's it.:wubu:


----------



## chicken legs

Jeez....derek are you ticklish..lol:eat2:


----------



## Kanzuo

Errr... I'm on the left. 

View attachment n747690643_5507700_6144.jpg


----------



## charlieversion2

From the "Chris Archives" - Rocking out Hardcore


----------



## Wantabelly

ChrisVersion2 said:


> From the "Chris Archives" - Rocking out Hardcore
> 
> Love this...


----------



## Love.Metal

ChrisVersion2 said:


> From the "Chris Archives" - Rocking out Hardcore





Oh Chris...you're always so classy.


----------



## charlieversion2

Love.Metal said:


> Oh Chris...you're always so classy.



HAHAH Rock'n the halved popped collar, did you know I shop at A&F?


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

ChrisVersion2 said:


> HAHAH Rock'n the halved popped collar, did you know I shop at A&F?



Haha... and those pictures were from so long ago... you gotta get some more recent ones... after all... you've been filling out well.


----------



## DjfunkmasterG

Most recent pic: October 2008 (Directing the film Deadlands 2







April 2007 (At the premiere for Deadlands 1)


----------



## kinkykitten

DjfunkmasterG said:


> Most recent pic: October 2008 (Directing the film Deadlands 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> April 2007 (At the premiere for Deadlands 1)



Very nice ! :happy:


----------



## fat hiker

ChrisVersion2 said:


> HAHAH Rock'n the halved popped collar, did you know I shop at A&F?



Really? Just how big does A&F go these days? Have they discovered that guys can be sexy with a waistline above 34" yet?

Rock on, Chris! Blow out those A&Fs (or A&F knock-offs)! 

Perhaps some clever BHM business types need to start a closet clothing industry: ABEARcrombie and FATch?


----------



## kinkykitten

ChrisVersion2 said:


> From the "Chris Archives" - Rocking out Hardcore



Hehe Somebody looks like they're having fun


----------



## charlieversion2

fat hiker said:


> Really? Just how big does A&F go these days? Have they discovered that guys can be sexy with a waistline above 34" yet?
> 
> Rock on, Chris! Blow out those A&Fs (or A&F knock-offs)!
> 
> Perhaps some clever BHM business types need to start a closet clothing industry: ABEARcrombie and FATch?




LOL no it was just a joke, that was way back when I still was shopping at like target...



kinkykitten said:


> Hehe Somebody looks like they're having fun




ohh yes


----------



## vardon_grip

I love to sit outside and read the newspaper while sipping on some iced coffee. I hate it when there are a lot of goofballs all around me disturbing the peace and quiet. 

(No, the government hasn't expanded the cloning process to humans...yet. I was playing around with my camera on a warm WINTER day and the ididots came out of the woodwork to get in the shot. I posted this also on the recent pix thread, but thought it was applicable here too!)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

So you're the guy reading the newspaper??


----------



## Surlysomething

vardon_grip said:


> I love to sit outside and read the newspaper while sipping on some iced coffee. I hate it when there are a lot of goofballs all around me disturbing the peace and quiet.
> 
> (No, the government hasn't expanded the cloning process to humans...yet. I posted this also on the recent pix thread, but thought it was applicable here too!)


 

Cool picture!


----------



## vardon_grip

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> So you're the guy reading the newspaper??


No, I'm the jerk tying his shoe that is bothering the guy reading the newspaper


----------



## vardon_grip

Surlysomething said:


> Cool picture!



Thank you very much!


----------



## chicken legs

vardon_grip said:


> I love to sit outside and read the newspaper while sipping on some iced coffee. I hate it when there are a lot of goofballs all around me disturbing the peace and quiet.
> 
> (No, the government hasn't expanded the cloning process to humans...yet. I was playing around with my camera on a warm WINTER day and the ididots came out of the woodwork to get in the shot. I posted this also on the recent pix thread, but thought it was applicable here too!)



you deserve rep points for that..very creative


----------



## HDANGEL15

*((VARDON)) very cool..i would love to see the original..as the fine details are lost here...are you on deviant?*


----------



## kinkykitten

That's such a cool clever picture vardon_grip :]


----------



## vardon_grip

HDANGEL15 said:


> *[F]((VARDON)) very cool..i would love to see the original..as the fine details are lost here...are you on deviant?[/FONT]*



Thank you HD, Chicken legs, Kinky and all. 
HD, unfortunately I am not on Deviant Art. 
I was hesitant to post a larger view of the picture for fear that it would look even more narcissistic. (Like a picture with 5 versions of yourself isn't?) That was also the reason I was self-deprecating in my response to Green Eyed Fairy. (Which may have come off as a little harsh, but was meant as a joke) But hey, its a new year and I guess I am trying to share (5X)more of myself...resolutions and all that. Talk about your multiple personality disorder!


----------



## HDANGEL15

vardon_grip said:


> Thank you HD, Chicken legs, Kinky and all.
> HD, unfortunately I am not on Deviant Art.
> I was hesitant to post a larger view of the picture for fear that it would look even more narcissistic. (Like a picture with 5 versions of yourself isn't?) That was also the reason I was self-deprecating in my response to Green Eyed Fairy. (Which may have come off as a little harsh, but was meant as a joke) But hey, its a new year and I guess I am trying to share (5X)more of myself...resolutions and all that. Talk about your multiple personality disorder!


*
((VG))) no worries..lighten up ..it's an incredibly talented piece of art...nothing narcistic about it at all in my *opinion**


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

vardon_grip said:


> That was also the reason I was self-deprecating in my response to Green Eyed Fairy. (Which may have come off as a little harsh, but was meant as a joke)



You're lucky there were five of you or I would have kicked your ass.........


----------



## vardon_grip

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You're lucky there were five of you or I would have kicked your ass.........




You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Green Eyed Fairy again.


Very funny!
If you take down the guy in the green sweater 1st, the rest will run away because he's the leader of the gang.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

vardon_grip said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Green Eyed Fairy again.
> 
> 
> Very funny!
> If you take down the guy in the green sweater 1st, the rest will run away because he's the leader of the gang.



Yeah he wasn't paying attention...would have been easy to trip him


----------



## KingOfPain

First and foremost, I would like to thank the lovely ladies in this thread 

and here;s another pic of me


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Oh my.....it pains me to see your pics, KingOfPain....and I mean that in a good way


----------



## chicken legs

KingOfPain said:


> First and foremost, I would like to thank the lovely ladies in this thread
> 
> and here;s another pic of me



:eat2::kiss2:

and we thank you for posting more pics


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

KingOfPain said:


> First and foremost, I would like to thank the lovely ladies in this thread
> 
> and here;s another pic of me



O.O *paralyzed with awe* Such a beautiful aesthetic!!!! Lets make babiesssssssss lol  Youve got a gorgeous mug shot bro,  sure you get that all the time tho lol


----------



## Hole

KingOfPain said:


> First and foremost, I would like to thank the lovely ladies in this thread
> 
> and here;s another pic of me



Very handsome. :wubu:


----------



## kinkykitten

KingOfPain said:


> First and foremost, I would like to thank the lovely ladies in this thread
> 
> and here;s another pic of me



Aww nice pic! Love the hair... Long hair is :smitten: :]


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

kinkykitten said:


> Aww nice pic! Love the hair... Long hair is :smitten: :]



truuuuuue dat *rly cornily high fives*


----------



## escapist

Ok more pics thought I would share 





_Yeah the sun is in my eyes but I do own a suit _


and heck how about one from my past 




_Ahhh Bear-Bear, a great sled dog, from when I lived in Alaska_


----------



## Surlysomething

escapist said:


> Ok more pics thought I would share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Yeah the sun is in my eyes but I do own a suit _
> 
> 
> and heck how about one from my past
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Ahhh Bear-Bear, a great sled dog, from when I lived in Alaska_




Ok, I don't know which picture I like better. 

Adorable either way though. :blush:


----------



## escapist

Surlysomething said:


> Ok, I don't know which picture I like better.
> 
> Adorable either way though. :blush:



Ahh Thanks, I thought I would launch a sneak attack on that one with the cute kid pic hehehe. You have no idea how much I loved that dog, I thought he was mine. I remember sleeping on him, and trying to ride him like a horse. The most well tempered dog I have ever known; turns out he was just the neighbors and my grandparents took this picture cause I used to sit on the back porch and cuddle with him and use him like a pillow. I was so excited when they dug up the slide of this a few years ago and gave me a copy. A little photoshop and wah-la its perfect


----------



## Flyin Lilac

escapist said:


> Ok more pics thought I would share




*WWWWWWOW!!!!! *Yes this qualifies as "awesome."


----------



## kinkykitten

escapist said:


> Ok more pics thought I would share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Yeah the sun is in my eyes but I do own a suit _
> 
> 
> and heck how about one from my past
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Ahhh Bear-Bear, a great sled dog, from when I lived in Alaska_



Hmmmm I love a man in a suit :eat2: 

And you look so cute as a nipper... blessss! :happy:


----------



## pete375lbs

Just a couple of pics of me ... 

View attachment pic1.jpg


View attachment pic2.jpg


View attachment pic3.jpg


----------



## Wantabelly

pete375lbs said:


> Just a couple of pics of me ...



Very nice


----------



## chicken legs

escapist said:


> Ok more pics thought I would share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Yeah the sun is in my eyes but I do own a suit _
> 
> 
> and heck how about one from my past
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Ahhh Bear-Bear, a great sled dog, from when I lived in Alaska_



MMMMMM...Corporate
Very GQ...nice
I love a man who has pets


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

pete375lbs said:


> Just a couple of pics of me ...



*drools* ur gorgeous


----------



## biggins480

I was totally high...I know its not good but I was having a rough week. (not something I do often)






I've been shooting (Stickler on Safety) since I was like 5.


----------



## Hole

biggins480 said:


> I was totally high...I know its not good but I was having a rough week. (not something I do often)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been shooting (Stickler on Safety) since I was like 5.



I love your beard. Lovely photos.


----------



## biggins480

Hole said:


> I love your beard. Lovely photos.



Really?:blush:


----------



## kinkykitten

pete375lbs said:


> Just a couple of pics of me ...



:eat2: :eat2: 

You too, biggins480


----------



## Bigbub

Hope this one is ok 

View attachment 100_0045.jpg


----------



## chicken legs

Bigbub said:


> Hope this one is ok



wow.lol..only pic i didn't notice the belly


----------



## Melian

chicken legs said:


> wow.lol..only pic i didn't notice the belly



Hahahahahah.....FUCK. I can't rep you yet, chicken legs :doh:


----------



## Surlysomething

chicken legs said:


> wow.lol..only pic i didn't notice the belly


 

bahaha...me either!


----------



## biggins480

kinkykitten said:


> :eat2: :eat2:
> 
> You too, biggins480



Well thanks doll!


----------



## mulrooney13

These are pictures of...me! Yay... 

View attachment P1010065 small.jpg


View attachment P1010066 small.jpg


----------



## icenine

I thought I'd revive this thread and what better way to do it than with a fat guy in a toga trying to look ominous!


----------



## ClockworkOrange

The ol' floating head tilted living room shot lol. 






Few years ago at some trashy hotel, my hair was so short  






I always thought this was a pretty funny picture. Nommin' on birthday cake and sporting a cheesy hawaiian shirt haha.


----------



## ~da rev~

Bought some LP's yesterday and was pumped to find Abbey Road by the Beatles.

View attachment Snapshot_20090210.jpg


----------



## RyanRR

In my natural, militant state.


----------



## Surlysomething

RyanRR said:


> In my natural, militant state.




Cute! But alas, too young for me.


----------



## kinkykitten

Looking good guys... All of you! :bow:


----------



## chicken legs

mmmmmm...i am lovin the eye candy..

"nommin" is my new favorite term..lol


----------



## Hole

RyanRR said:


> In my natural, militant state.



Welcome.  You look great.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

icenine said:


> I thought I'd revive this thread and what better way to do it than with a fat guy in a toga trying to look ominous!





ClockworkOrange said:


> The ol' floating head tilted living room shot lol.
> 
> 
> Few years ago at some trashy hotel, my hair was so short
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always thought this was a pretty funny picture. Nommin' on birthday cake and sporting a cheesy hawaiian shirt haha.




I have to say that I like the humor you guys have - great pics. Thanks for the smile


----------



## johnnytattoos




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Hahahahahaha too cute Johnny! Your friends, I take it?


----------



## chicken legs

johnnytattoos said:


>



Can i cop a feel too...:eat2:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fNsU8JfgcE&feature=related

"God made you out of magic and sugar cubes..."


----------



## Uriel

Posing with the fastest Bartender in the World, the lovely Kristin Mateson (Chupa). It's like watching the Matrix...although she swears that I'll be faster than her in another year. 



-Uriel 

View attachment photo(10).jpg


----------



## Hole

Uriel said:


> Posing with the fastest Bartender in the World, the lovely Kristin Mateson (Chupa). It's like watching the Matrix...although she swears that I'll be faster than her in another year.
> 
> 
> 
> -Uriel



Looking delicious.


----------



## Hole

johnnytattoos said:


>



LOL. So cute.


----------



## Uriel

Hole said:


> Looking delicious.



Who, Chupa? Yeah, she is a cutie... Rumour has it, she's taking me to Vegas in June. 


-Uriel


----------



## kinkykitten

Uriel said:


> Posing with the fastest Bartender in the World, the lovely Kristin Mateson (Chupa). It's like watching the Matrix...although she swears that I'll be faster than her in another year.
> 
> 
> 
> -Uriel



That's a lovely pic  :happy:


----------



## Uriel

kinkykitten said:


> That's a lovely pic  :happy:



ou talkin' 'bout the booze in the background? 

Hehehe, I just remembered, he was TOTALLY fondling my belly in that shot.


I told her about Dims/ and discovering the phenom of FFAs, and she giggled and said 'Real girls Luv a Belly!


Ha!

-Uriel


----------



## ~da rev~

My pup and I.

View attachment Snapshot_20090216.jpg


----------



## chicken legs

wow..nice belly and cute pup


----------



## Tanuki

Repost from the fashion board... just me posing~


----------



## kinkykitten

~da rev~ said:


> My pup and I.
> 
> View attachment 58991





T-Bear said:


> Repost from the fashion board... just me posing~



Tooooo cute :happy: Both of you!


----------



## Melian

T-Bear said:


> Repost from the fashion board... just me posing~



:wubu::wubu:

I have those shorts too, but urban camo. Haha. Looking hot!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

ok how bout a smile fucker





ok back to serious


----------



## Surlysomething

WhiteHotRazor said:


> ok how bout a smile fucker]


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

~da rev~ said:


> My pup and I.
> 
> View attachment 58991



Awwww that is soooo darn sweet!!! 



WhiteHotRazor said:


> ok back to serious



How YOU doing, WHR? :smitten: :bow:


----------



## Rowan

This thread is making me quite happy


----------



## Rowan

Enter_Witty_Name said:


> I'm not a BHM, I hope that isn't a problem



Definitely not a problem for me darlin


----------



## chicken legs

WhiteHotRazor said:


> ]



Wow...your are white ....hot(much swagger)...with a sharp sense of style..lol

more pics please:eat2:


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

thanks hot ladies :bow:


----------



## Uriel

I was digging around,looking for some photos of my mom&dad, and found these in various folders.

One with my best bud Vlad (Washburn RS-8V, the World's greatest guitar),

one of me just taking a photo in a mirror (Needing a re-dye job...Shhh!), and one of my faves, the 'Blue-Haired-Burrito-Sherpa', as one friend used to say.
Me, wrapped in layers of Hoodie,scarf,etc...with my massive Chrome backpack on (It was full of burritos for my coworkers, 15 of them, I think, with several orders of chips and guac, 2 tamales, and at least one order of nachos, precariously perched atop the mass of burrito goodness, me trying to keep it from overturning, as I trucked it all from the Taqueria, across town and to work), and me enjoying some dessert... Some sort of Gelato, most likely butterscotch-almond something, if my memory serves me correctly.


-Uriel 

View attachment Woot 018.JPG


View attachment Whoa 005.JPG


View attachment 002.JPG


View attachment lots 167.JPG


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

Uriel said:


> the 'Blue-Haired-Burrito-Sherpa', as one friend used to say.



I thought you had more of a Burrito Ninja thing going on in that picture. And yes, I am going to start thinking of you as the Burrito Ninja from now on.


----------



## Uriel

Dr. P Marshall said:


> I thought you had more of a Burrito Ninja thing going on in that picture. And yes, I am going to start thinking of you as the Burrito Ninja from now on.



 Burrito Ninja works great. Someone else called me that, I am pretty sure. I think it was the 'Nacho Ninja', though...

-Uriel


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

Uriel said:


> Burrito Ninja works great. Someone else called me that, I am pretty sure. I think it was the 'Nacho Ninja', though...
> 
> -Uriel



Nacho Ninja IS better. Done, Nacho Ninja, done.:bow:


----------



## Uriel

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Nacho Ninja IS better. Done, Nacho Ninja, done.:bow:



Now, if I could only figure out how to get it to appear at the bottom of my posts...you'd think 'Edit Sig' would do it, buuutttt Nnnoooooo.....



-Uriel


----------



## kinkykitten

Uriel said:


> I was digging around,looking for some photos of my mom&dad, and found these in various folders.
> 
> One with my best bud Vlad (Washburn RS-8V, the World's greatest guitar),
> 
> one of me just taking a photo in a mirror (Needing a re-dye job...Shhh!), and one of my faves, the 'Blue-Haired-Burrito-Sherpa', as one friend used to say.
> Me, wrapped in layers of Hoodie,scarf,etc...with my massive Chrome backpack on (It was full of burritos for my coworkers, 15 of them, I think, with several orders of chips and guac, 2 tamales, and at least one order of nachos, precariously perched atop the mass of burrito goodness, me trying to keep it from overturning, as I trucked it all from the Taqueria, across town and to work), and me enjoying some dessert... Some sort of Gelato, most likely butterscotch-almond something, if my memory serves me correctly.
> 
> 
> -Uriel



'Blue-Haired-Burrito-Sherpa' Lol 

Great pics.. your hair is always so effin awesome! :bow:


----------



## Hole

Uriel said:


> I was digging around,looking for some photos of my mom&dad, and found these in various folders.
> 
> One with my best bud Vlad (Washburn RS-8V, the World's greatest guitar),
> 
> one of me just taking a photo in a mirror (Needing a re-dye job...Shhh!), and one of my faves, the 'Blue-Haired-Burrito-Sherpa', as one friend used to say.
> Me, wrapped in layers of Hoodie,scarf,etc...with my massive Chrome backpack on (It was full of burritos for my coworkers, 15 of them, I think, with several orders of chips and guac, 2 tamales, and at least one order of nachos, precariously perched atop the mass of burrito goodness, me trying to keep it from overturning, as I trucked it all from the Taqueria, across town and to work), and me enjoying some dessert... Some sort of Gelato, most likely butterscotch-almond something, if my memory serves me correctly.
> 
> 
> -Uriel



:wubu: I love the guitar photo and the last one where you have a cheeky expression your face, especially.


----------



## Uriel

kinkykitten said:


> 'Blue-Haired-Burrito-Sherpa' Lol
> 
> Great pics.. your hair is always so effin awesome! :bow:



Thank you, M'Dear. My roots are showing quite a bit right now, and my stylist is screaming to get at them, but I have been sick for 2 weeks (Stupid allergy/cold inducing weather!), so I might wait another day or four before I go out in the rain...




-Uriel


----------



## Uriel

Hole said:


> :wubu: I love the guitar photo and the last one where you have a cheeky expression your face, especially.




:wubu:
But, you get the real (Sort of) thing on camera, and my cheeky expression is a hundred times more Cheeky when 'live' Besides,
the Gee-tar is gettin' played on there as well.



-Uriel


----------



## kinkykitten

Uriel said:


> Thank you, M'Dear. My roots are showing quite a bit right now, and my stylist is screaming to get at them, but I have been sick for 2 weeks (Stupid allergy/cold inducing weather!), so I might wait another day or four before I go out in the rain...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Uriel



No problem!  And hope you feel better now :happy:


----------



## Gyrene

Trying to re-live my glory days:


----------



## Uriel

Well, I went out tonight, to get dinner with one of my best friends (David, and Tommy's Joynt, for those locals who might read this). I also needed to get some new earbuds for my iPhone, as my most recent pair had half died (Who wants to hear music out of one side...and half the music at that... ). Virgin Megastore was having a sale on...everything.

My expression is one of resignation, as instead of 12-20 bucks, I spent $74.83,....Dammit! 
I Bought two pairs of Bubbles ear-buds (Awesome green!!! 14.99 each), a 20th Ani Baron Munchhausen, though I own a copy of the older release ( 10 bucks! ), a copy of Cloverfield ( 10 bucks!), a kickass Wagner 5 CD set (18.99 for 5 hours of Wagner....WAGNER! Oh, I am a Wagner Fanatic...Hehehe, now i have 5 more hours of Llooovvveee music...) 

View attachment 010.JPG


View attachment Bubbles.jpg


View attachment BM20.jpg


View attachment UWagner.jpg


View attachment CFDVD.jpg


----------



## Tanuki

Nice hall... I haven't seen Baron Munchhausen in years!


----------



## Surlysomething

Uriel said:


> Well, I went out tonight, to get dinner with one of my best friends (David, and Tommy's Joynt, for those locals who might read this).



I like your hoodie, Ron.


----------



## Uriel

Surlysomething said:


> I like your hoodie, Ron.



Thanks, you know Abigail Williams? (The band, not the Witch that they named themselves after...).



-Uriel


----------



## chicken legs

Uriel said:


> Well, I went out tonight, to get dinner with one of my best friends (David, and Tommy's Joynt, for those locals who might read this). I also needed to get some new earbuds for my iPhone, as my most recent pair had half died (Who wants to hear music out of one side...and half the music at that... ). Virgin Megastore was having a sale on...everything.
> 
> My expression is one of resignation, as instead of 12-20 bucks, I spent $74.83,....Dammit!
> I Bought two pairs of Bubbles ear-buds (Awesome green!!! 14.99 each), a 20th Ani Baron Munchhausen, though I own a copy of the older release ( 10 bucks! ), a copy of Cloverfield ( 10 bucks!), a kickass Wagner 5 CD set (18.99 for 5 hours of Wagner....WAGNER! Oh, I am a Wagner Fanatic...Hehehe, now i have 5 more hours of Llooovvveee music...)




You know, whenever you have mentioned Baron Munchhausen, i thought it was in reference to the character from the movie "Time Bandits".:doh:


----------



## Uriel

chicken legs said:


> You know, whenever you have mentioned Baron Munchhausen, i thought it was in reference to the character from the movie "Time Bandits".:doh:



BM isn't in Time Bandits... he is in Baron Munchhausen, also by Terry Gilliam.




-Uriel


----------



## chicken legs

:doh:...lol 

Oh really...how funny is that...yeah both movies were very odd to me but so interesting. They left a lasting impression because its been decades since i've seen them.


----------



## fat_viking_bloke

. . .and here we can see one of nature's rarest creatures . . . the ginger tailed welsh b-boy. . . 

View attachment n767530318_5460737_7249.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

fat_viking_bloke said:


> . . .and here we can see one of nature's rarest creatures . . . the ginger tailed welsh b-boy. . .



Definitely an awesome pic 

Thanks for sharing Mr Welsh Boy :batting:


----------



## Shirtless Guy




----------



## That1BigGirl

You really are always shirtless, aren't you? :wubu::smitten:



Shirtless Guy said:


>


----------



## Olga_NYC

0nlnn said:


> Some random pics of me showing my cat some lovin'...



Awesome pics :smitten: 

You seem like a younger guy, maybe I shouldn't be looking LOL. Either way 










ClockworkOrange said:


> I always thought this was a pretty funny picture. Nommin' on birthday cake and sporting a cheesy hawaiian shirt haha.



 
Very cute  Love the hair!





Jackoblangada said:


> Ooooo ok. I like this one a lot for some reason
> View attachment 53655



Owesome pic, as always


----------



## JoeVanHalen

Well, here I go jumping in the deep end lol .. First picture of me on the intterwebs .. Taken this morning, just out the shower .. I have no pics of me so its a rush job..






:blush:

Yeah I need to tidy up..


----------



## Rowan

fat_viking_bloke said:


> . . .and here we can see one of nature's rarest creatures . . . the ginger tailed welsh b-boy. . .



Very cute...ty for sharing


----------



## Jackoblangada

Olga_NYC said:


> Owesome pic, as always



Thanks so much! You are very sweet to say so.


----------



## Surlysomething

JoeVanHalen said:


> Well, here I go jumping in the deep end lol .. First picture of me on the intterwebs .. Taken this morning, just out the shower .. I have no pics of me so its a rush job..
> 
> 
> :blush:
> 
> Yeah I need to tidy up..




If you need help tidying..let me know.

But you have to keep the towel on...


----------



## fatguygainer42

From a few months ago  

View attachment Photo 205.jpg


----------



## chicken legs

Welcome to the Dimms Fatguygainer42...

Sup


----------



## Melian

JoeVanHalen said:


> Well, here I go jumping in the deep end lol .. First picture of me on the intterwebs .. Taken this morning, just out the shower .. I have no pics of me so its a rush job..
> 
> :blush:
> 
> Yeah I need to tidy up..



Sexy....:eat2:




fatguygainer42 said:


> From a few months ago



You certainly know how to make an entrance!


----------



## Tracii

Dang! You guys are too cute!:smitten:


----------



## kinkykitten

JoeVanHalen said:


> Well, here I go jumping in the deep end lol .. First picture of me on the intterwebs .. Taken this morning, just out the shower .. I have no pics of me so its a rush job..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :blush:
> 
> Yeah I need to tidy up..





fatguygainer42 said:


> From a few months ago




Nom nom  nice pics.. both of you :eat2:


----------



## logix

LoL so lets see if i can top the last bunny picture.........


So i will now present ZOMBIE BUNNY!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

You certainly have a very warm and beautiful smile, Logix


----------



## logix

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You certainly have a very warm and beautiful smile, Logix



you should hear my laugh.... i believe its one of a kind lol or at least i'm told that.


----------



## kinkykitten

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You certainly have a very warm and beautiful smile, Logix



I agree!  So cute!


----------



## Melian

logix said:


> LoL so lets see if i can top the last bunny picture.........
> 
> So i will now present ZOMBIE BUNNY!



OMG......zombie bunny >>> regular bunny.


----------



## bigpulve




----------



## ~da rev~

Just got out of the shower and was too lazy to get a shirt D:

View attachment Snapshot_20090303.jpg


----------



## Esther

logix said:


> LoL so lets see if i can top the last bunny picture.........
> 
> 
> So i will now present ZOMBIE BUNNY!



Man, are you ever cute! You have the greatest smile.


----------



## Flyin Lilac

Shirtless Guy said:


>



Yowza ... very nice. Wonderful "sunshiney" face.


----------



## warwagon86

getting drunk last night just for the craic and too enjoy myself


----------



## kinkykitten

~da rev~ said:


> Just got out of the shower and was too lazy to get a shirt D:
> 
> View attachment 59658



hmmm... glad you didn't get a shirt  very nice! 



warwagon86 said:


> getting drunk last night just for the craic and too enjoy myself



Aww! You have an adorable smile! :happy:


----------



## jdwhitak

Here is a pic of me. 

View attachment Alicia_Jason.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

Thanks for all the pics, handsome men!

:bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

~da rev~ said:


> Just got out of the shower and was too lazy to get a shirt D:
> 
> View attachment 59658



Don't worry...be happy  
Nice pic



warwagon86 said:


> getting drunk last night just for the craic and too enjoy myself



Wow, hi ya Mr Cute Face 



jdwhitak said:


> Here is a pic of me.



You certainly look quite loved in this pic


----------



## kinkykitten

jdwhitak said:


> Here is a pic of me.



What a heart warming picture :happy::happy:


----------



## JenFromOC

escapist said:


> Ok more pics thought I would share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Yeah the sun is in my eyes but I do own a suit _
> 
> 
> I know...I'm a total latecomer...but damn! You're hot


----------



## escapist

JenFromOC said:


> escapist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok more pics thought I would share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Yeah the sun is in my eyes but I do own a suit _
> 
> 
> I know...I'm a total latecomer...but damn! You're hot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW  ok now that we got that out of the way heh-hehe-hheheh. Thanks, and Hi :happy:
Click to expand...


----------



## HDANGEL15

warwagon86 said:


> getting drunk last night just for the craic and too enjoy myself


*
GORGEOUS EYES.....and the smile isn't too shabby either, thanks for sharing*


----------



## MamaLisa

WhiteHotRazor said:


> ok how bout a smile fucker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok back to serious



YUMMY! :smitten: :eat2: :batting:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

MamaLisa....do you mean that you JUST NOW have found the power of the Razor?!?


----------



## ~da rev~

My haircut that was a little too short for my taste, but it'll grow.

View attachment Snapshot_20090309.jpg


----------



## djudex

I don't have the mustache anymore but I found this in the archive yesterday and I've always liked it.


----------



## Surlysomething

djudex said:


> I don't have the mustache anymore but I found this in the archive yesterday and I've always liked it.




Gorgeous eyes and Canadian. Good combo.


----------



## IFloggedUrMolly

Here is a pic that is about 2 years old.. and quite a few pounds ago


----------



## Tracy

djudex said:


> I don't have the mustache anymore but I found this in the archive yesterday and I've always liked it.



Beautiful Eyes!


----------



## Esther

djudex said:


> I don't have the mustache anymore but I found this in the archive yesterday and I've always liked it.



:smitten:
I loooove mustaches!!


----------



## djudex

Esther said:


> :smitten:
> I loooove mustaches!!



I've got some wicked-ass mutton chops going on, am I still in? :happy:


----------



## AFatChance

*Here's some I like...* 

View attachment mesa.jpg


View attachment mesa2.jpg


View attachment mesa3.jpg


View attachment mesa4.jpg


----------



## Tracii

Some real cuties thanks for posting!


----------



## chicken legs

AFatChance said:


> *Here's some I like...*



Checking out the ceiling fans...lol?


----------



## Esther

djudex said:


> I've got some wicked-ass mutton chops going on, am I still in? :happy:




YES!
Chops, beards, mustaches... my favourite things!!
:wubu:


----------



## Uriel

This one is from last year some time... I'll try and snap some new ones.


-Uriel 

View attachment Ron08.jpg


----------



## ~da rev~

New haircut! Been wearing a hat all day. Looks kinda funky.

View attachment IMG_1438.JPG


----------



## rabbitislove

Lookin good Axel. I really like the haircut. 

And Djudex, I love your eyes. Im a sucka for blue eyes


----------



## TygerKitty

AFatChance said:


> *Here's some I like...*



That first one is talent! I'd have soda allllllll over me if I did that!


----------



## djudex

rabbitislove said:


> And Djudex, I love your eyes. Im a sucka for blue eyes



Come on by and get a closer look sometime


----------



## Uriel

A couple that I just snapped...some day I am going to take a few in the Sunlight, the hair is crazy bright in the daytime.



-Uriel 

View attachment NewBlue 023.JPG


View attachment NewBlue 024.JPG


View attachment NewBlue 026.JPG


----------



## kittencat

Nice pics everyone Hoozah


----------



## Hole

Uriel said:


> A couple that I just snapped...some day I am going to take a few in the Sunlight, the hair is crazy bright in the daytime.
> 
> 
> 
> -Uriel



You got your hair done! Finally! Yay!:happy:


----------



## Tracii

U is hot no doubt!


----------



## Uriel

Hole said:


> You got your hair done! Finally! Yay!:happy:



Yep, although you can't really see the green streaks in that light.



-Uriel


----------



## samuraiscott

Here's one of me recently.:bow:


----------



## Rowan

~da rev~ said:


> My haircut that was a little too short for my taste, but it'll grow.
> 
> View attachment 59943



I love the expression in the pic...SO cute!


----------



## WillSpark

I psoted this in another thread, but I still feel like a picwhore, so yeah! Plus, I owe Melian some whorish pics. 

View attachment 60540


----------



## Tanuki

Getting ready to go see Watchmen... figure id try to pull of a superman type thing.... made me giggle anyways


----------



## JenFromOC

Oh my...too much hottness for so early in the morning! Yum.


----------



## danthefatlovingman

Here's yours truly with a couple of cheerleaders who I wished were bigger, unfortunately, that wasn't the case.


----------



## KatrinaBombshell

this thread is awesome!


----------



## Melian

WillSpark said:


> I psoted this in another thread, but I still feel like a picwhore, so yeah! Plus, I owe Melian some whorish pics.



You owed me whorish pics? Since when? Not that I'm arguing, because those are pretty hot (whorish though? not sure about that).

Kind of looks like you took one pic and progressively photoshopped a shirt onto yourself, though


----------



## WillSpark

Melian said:


> You owed me whorish pics? Since when? Not that I'm arguing, because those are pretty hot (whorish though? not sure about that).
> 
> Kind of looks like you took one pic and progressively photoshopped a shirt onto yourself, though



Yeah, it was a comment with a rep down-payment. 

I realized that as I was uploading them. I think it's just my chosen stance and facial expression.


----------



## Wanderer

Took this pic today with my webcam, so don't mind the graininess: 5'10", about 240 lbs (my sister's scale has a busted spring - not my fault, alas - so I don't have an accurate figure). 

View attachment bhmwifebeater.jpg


----------



## fatguygainer42

like my belly ??? 

View attachment Photo 256.jpg


View attachment Photo 257.jpg


View attachment Photo 258.jpg


----------



## chicken legs

Yes....i like your belly...


----------



## topher38

this one is for Missaf


----------



## Archangel_257

I call this one, the MONEY SHOT!

View attachment Moneyshert.JPG


----------



## djudex




----------



## chicken legs

djudex said:


>



your lovely kitchen is distracting me from the Awesomeness of your bigness.......but only a tad.:eat2:


----------



## djudex

What can I say, I have good taste and like things that taste good.


----------



## bexy

T-Bear said:


> Getting ready to go see Watchmen... figure id try to pull of a superman type thing.... made me giggle anyways



You totally pull this off and in the cutest way!!! Just a pity Watchmen was total poop


----------



## rabbitislove

Im so glad this thread has been resurrected, and just in time for Easter. Hallelujer. :wubu:


----------



## Rowan

chicken legs said:


> your lovely kitchen is distracting me from the Awesomeness of your bigness.......but only a tad.:eat2:



lol i was thinking the same thing about the kitchen! lol


----------



## rabbitislove

I keep expecting the Ikea lady to pop in and talk about how its okay that you're taking topless pics for FFAs out there, thats what Ikea kitchens are for.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I totally grooved on the kitchen, too......Gawd, what a bunch of women we all are


----------



## djudex

rabbitislove said:


> I keep expecting the Ikea lady to pop in and talk about how its okay that you're taking topless pics for FFAs out there, thats what Ikea kitchens are for.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Cute djudex....but you should have made her head go up and down...elsewhere    



Yesh, I am a nasty gal....... :batting:


----------



## rabbitislove

djudex said:


>



Somebody rep this for me cuz I cant do it!! This is an epic win dude.


----------



## TheNewBlack

Here's all #460 of me





Here's me and my little buddy snoozing.





and one from when I was a bit thinner:


----------



## TheNewBlack

gah double post


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

TheNewBlack said:


> Here's all #460 of me



Not bad at all 

Welcome to the Forums


----------



## exhippiedude

So many awesome pix posted here


----------



## Surlysomething

TheNewBlack said:


> Here's all #460 of me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's me and my little buddy snoozing.



Very, very handsome. :blush:


----------



## HDANGEL15

*Welcome back Billy...looking good, how you been handsome? *


----------



## JenFromOC

TheNewBlack said:


> Here's all #460 of me



Yum. That's an OC man right there...hehe :eat2:


----------



## bigcityva




----------



## cute_obese_girl

TheNewBlack said:


> Here's me and my little buddy snoozing.



So cute! And the kitten is adorable too


----------



## chicken legs

yeah that pic is so adorable


----------



## Hole

TheNewBlack said:


> Here's all #460 of me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's me and my little buddy snoozing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one from when I was a bit thinner:



Very cute.


----------



## Uriel

Me being a nerd...


----------



## kittencat

damn ron that is Gangsta.


----------



## stardust77722

Uriel said:


> Me being a nerd...



as if being a nerd is a bad thing?


----------



## Rowan

TheNewBlack said:


> Here's all #460 of me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's me and my little buddy snoozing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one from when I was a bit thinner:



awww...how cute!


----------



## masterofdisasta7




----------



## bigcityva

553#


----------



## Miss Fortune

TheNewBlack said:


> Here's all #460 of me
> 
> 
> Here's me and my little buddy snoozing.




Awesome, 2 out of 3 taken by me. Thanks, Bilbo!


----------



## Esther

masterofdisasta7 said:


>



Beard + belly = <3


----------



## Esther

Uriel said:


> Me being a nerd...



The first thing I noticed in this photo was the Arizona green tea... haha.


----------



## truebebeblue

Really sexy.



True



WhiteHotRazor said:


> ok how bout a smile fucker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok back to serious


----------



## BobbyTwoChins




----------



## likeitmatters

Uriel said:


> Me being a nerd...



the forerunner to Warcraft I have been told....

:bow:


----------



## big_j

its the return of the fonz, even though the fonz was better looking, and had a bitchin' motorcycle, that and i don't think i can jump a shark(note to self....find shark to jump) any who be gentle. 

View attachment 100_0579resized.JPG


----------



## Little Rock

I've been browsing through all the messages/pics that have been posted in this thread. Wow, there are some cuties around here.


----------



## RentonBob

A couple pics from my recent trip to Hawaii. Hope ya like em  

View attachment Luau.jpg


View attachment Front Street.jpg


----------



## seasuperchub84

Cool another washingtonian!


----------



## Ninja Glutton

TheNewBlack said:


>



Dude, is that a Galactus bobblehead? Boss.


----------



## stillblessed23

TheNewBlack said:


> Here's all #460 of me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's me and my little buddy snoozing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one from when I was a bit thinner:



Crazy Handsome


----------



## warwagon86

hahah this one is from last week for my buddies 25th birthday


----------



## Surlysomething

warwagon86 said:


> hahah this one is from last week for my buddies 25th birthday




You are too cute.


----------



## StridentDionysus

The latest in fashion from Mexico City. :bow:


----------



## chaoticfate13

just a bunch of me being me lol


























and of course the newest, my new haircut


----------



## charlieversion2

JAMESONS! I love that stuff


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

chaoticfate13 said:


> just a bunch of me being me lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and of course the newest, my new haircut



:wubu: :smitten: :bow:  .


----------



## DitzyBrunette

WhiteHotRazor said:


> ok how bout a smile fucker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok back to serious



Um.. wow.. I don't normally swoon over strangers but you have got to be the best looking guy on the site.. hell, maybe the whole damn internet. Backwards cap + glasses + beautiful eyes.. good god man...


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

StridentDionysus said:


> The latest in fashion from Mexico City. :bow:



jajajaja que chistoso. Pero es cierto.


----------



## Surlysomething

DitzyBrunette said:


> Um.. wow.. I don't normally swoon over strangers but you have got to be the best looking guy on the site.. hell, maybe the whole damn internet. Backwards cap + glasses + beautiful eyes.. good god man...




He IS the best looking man on the site for sure.


----------



## Actor4hire

A couple different looks.


----------



## BarbBBW

Actor4hire said:


> A couple different looks.



very handsome!!


----------



## BarbBBW

i would be double quoting all night lol
you guys are great!! thank you all!! You all are so great!


----------



## 0nlnn




----------



## 18fat

Hi.. I'm the man in the avatar, my weight is 288lb....


----------



## Hole

chaoticfate13 said:


> just a bunch of me being me lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and of course the newest, my new haircut



Very hot.


----------



## chaoticfate13

Hole said:


> Very hot.



thank you babe hehe


----------



## warwagon86

ok heres a double whammy to BHM

my mates 28th on Monday night was messy but fun times!!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor




----------



## HDANGEL15

*yummmmmm just had a SMART ONES weight watchers for lunch....
I NEEDED DESSERT

THANKS ((((W-HOTTIE-R)))*


----------



## Hole

WhiteHotRazor said:


>



The face, facial hair and frames make me :wubu:


----------



## blazon

Last weekend my girlfriend and I went for a hike through a forest/creek area and found that noone else was around.....She asked me to do some kung fu stances in the nude and being that spontaneity is right up my alley.....I could not pass it up (Ysing Y Chuan - Dragon stance)
I have NEVER in my life posted any pics like this in a public forum but I guess there is a first time for everything.

http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e196/cz924/CharlesDragonsmall.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft

blazon said:


> Last weekend my girlfriend and I went for a hike through a forest/creek area and found that noone else was around.....She asked me to do some kung fu stances in the nude and being that spontaneity is right up my alley.....I could not pass it up (Ysing Y Chuan - Dragon stance)
> I have NEVER in my life posted any pics like this in a public forum but I guess there is a first time for everything.
> 
> http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e196/cz924/CharlesDragonsmall.jpg



That is a truly lovely pic!!


----------



## BarbBBW

blazon said:


> Last weekend my girlfriend and I went for a hike through a forest/creek area and found that noone else was around.....She asked me to do some kung fu stances in the nude and being that spontaneity is right up my alley.....I could not pass it up (Ysing Y Chuan - Dragon stance)
> I have NEVER in my life posted any pics like this in a public forum but I guess there is a first time for everything.
> 
> http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e196/cz924/CharlesDragonsmall.jpg



its,..just,.. beautiful:bow:


----------



## charlieversion2

LOL! This was taken years and years ago


----------



## HDANGEL15

blazon said:


> Last weekend my girlfriend and I went for a hike through a forest/creek area and found that noone else was around.....She asked me to do some kung fu stances in the nude and being that spontaneity is right up my alley.....I could not pass it up (Ysing Y Chuan - Dragon stance)
> I have NEVER in my life posted any pics like this in a public forum but I guess there is a first time for everything.
> 
> http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e196/cz924/CharlesDragonsmall.jpg



*agreed....very unique and graceful..in a GOOOOD way *


----------



## BarbBBW

ChrisVersion2 said:


> LOL! This was taken years and years ago



looking good!! love the guitar!


----------



## chicken legs

ChrisVersion2 said:


> LOL! This was taken years and years ago



Your like a clean cut version of Queens of the Stone Age:eat2:


----------



## kinkykitten

chaoticfate13 said:


> just a bunch of me being me lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and of course the newest, my new haircut





Gorgeous!!! Totally :happy:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

WhiteHotRazor said:


>



Oh my........you got me looking again :batting: :wubu:



blazon said:


> Last weekend my girlfriend and I went for a hike through a forest/creek area and found that noone else was around.....She asked me to do some kung fu stances in the nude and being that spontaneity is right up my alley.....I could not pass it up (Ysing Y Chuan - Dragon stance)
> I have NEVER in my life posted any pics like this in a public forum but I guess there is a first time for everything.
> 
> http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e196/cz924/CharlesDragonsmall.jpg



Oh wow.....this truly is an AWESOME pic! :bow:


----------



## theronin23

Here's a few of me in my new fishnet shirt








My photographer told me to show my fierce side






And, a couple of self shots for good measure


----------



## blazon

Thank you so much for your replies (BarbBBW, SoVerySoft, HDANGEL15)!! I was almost too embarrassed to post it, but decided to take the leap...glad that I did! Thank you for the encouragement!!
Charles


----------



## blazon

Green eyed fairy...Definitely not leaving you out...Thank you!!


----------



## persimmon

Late to the party, but I've got to agree--that's a great photo by any metric. The colour contrast of your complexion against the greenery, the textural contrast of your skin against the gravel; the way the line of your arms echoes the creek, the intense focus on your face.

And then on top of that it looks a well-excuted version of a technically complex stance. Well done, sir.

(PS: your girlfriend sounds smart. You should probably listen to her photo ideas more often.)


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I can be pretty awesome, but it never seems to get caught on film, so you'll have to settle me being faux awesome in these pictures.
















like I said, I'm pretty sure I'm super awesome, we just can't get it on film.


----------



## daddyoh70

Hi everybody!!! I'm still alive! Here are a couple taken at work.


----------



## Surlysomething

daddyoh70 said:


> Hi everybody!!! I'm still alive! Here are a couple taken at work.




Handsome! I love the colour combos.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor




----------



## kinkykitten

WhiteHotRazor said:


> .........



Hmm looking rather dashing in that suit Mr  :bow:


----------



## Surlysomething

WhiteHotRazor said:


>




Damn. 

Thanks for posting this, my day just got so much better.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*DAMN..........just smoking hot that razor is.......style x 10.........:smitten:*


----------



## HDANGEL15

daddyoh70 said:


> Hi everybody!!! I'm still alive! Here are a couple taken at work.
> [/IMG]



*nothing like a man with a gun 

wondered what happend to you (((DADDYoh))) thanks for sharing!!!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

daddyoh70 said:


> Hi everybody!!! I'm still alive! Here are a couple taken at work.



Looking damn good Daddy  




WhiteHotRazor said:


>



You are fully aware of what you do to us, aren't you? :bow:


----------



## daddyoh70

Surlysomething said:


> Handsome! I love the colour combos.





HDANGEL15 said:


> *nothing like a man with a gun
> 
> wondered what happend to you (((DADDYoh))) thanks for sharing!!!!!!!!!!
> *





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Looking damn good Daddy
> 
> You are fully aware of what you do to us, aren't you? :bow:



Thank you, thank you, thank you... :blush: I recently got transferred at work, and I think Mrs. Daddyoh was more excited than I was. She got to take me clothes shopping and now gets to play dress up. I'm like a giant Ken doll, (only with ALL the parts )


----------



## Risible

daddyoh70 said:


> Hi everybody!!! I'm still alive! Here are a couple taken at work.





HDANGEL15 said:


> *nothing like a man with a gun
> 
> wondered what happend to you (((DADDYoh))) thanks for sharing!!!!!!!!!!
> *



Make that a man with a gun *and *a gold shield! Way to go, Daddyoh!


----------



## StarWitness

Thanks for the eye-candy, fellas! :smitten:


----------



## LillyBBBW

daddyoh70 said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you... :blush: I recently got transferred at work, and I think Mrs. Daddyoh was more excited than I was. She got to take me clothes shopping and now gets to play dress up. I'm like a giant Ken doll, (only with ALL the parts )



She is to be commended on a job well done! She even picked the right colors and everything. You are a lucky guy there Daddyoh. You be sure to tell her so AND... it's good to see you here again. You've been missed.


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

Don't really got any awesome photos (I tend to hide when the camera appears ) so this is one of me not long after I woke up, getting a phone camera shoved in my face and responding by blowing a raspberry.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Thanks for the nice comments ladies


----------



## Love.Metal

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Thanks for the nice comments ladies



Yeah, well thanks for the hott pictures, Mister.
Seriously, you know we are all going to fantasize about you at some point during the day, right? 

Hottie-Pants.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Yeah Hottie Pants.....now get to posting some pics of your peen, too.




OOOOOPPPPPSSSS wrong window again...........:doh:


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I can be pretty awesome, but it never seems to get caught on film, so you'll have to settle me being faux awesome in these pictures.



Awww dude, it looks like you blew a Smurf! :doh:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Brooklyn Red Leg said:


> Awww dude, it looks like you blew a Smurf! :doh:



. . . if you only knew . . .


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> . . . if you only knew . . .



F^&k, I can't give out anymore rep at the moment. ROFLMAO!  Someone rep for me plz!


----------



## BarbBBW

Brooklyn Red Leg said:


> F^&k, I can't give out anymore rep at the moment. ROFLMAO!  Someone rep for me plz!



Ok dear I gave him a SMURF BJ rep, first one i ever for me LMAO


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Brooklyn Red Leg said:


> F^&k, I can't give out anymore rep at the moment. ROFLMAO!  Someone rep for me plz!





BarbBBW said:


> Ok dear I gave him a SMURF BJ rep, first one i ever for me LMAO



HAHAHAHA thanks.


----------



## daddyoh70

My full time job is Bathroom Mirror, Cellphone Camera Picture Whore, in my spare time, in investigate crimes...


----------



## benzdiesel

Well, this seems like the best place to put this (even though I just posted it one other place). Not that incredible, but the scenery's good. My aunt and I spent a week in Moab, Utah two weeks ago, and this was the one occasion on which we allowed one of those typical "here, let us take your picture, now stand there and smile in front of ____" shots which we normally both abhor just because... they're so expected. I've cropped her out because she's quite security-conscious. And would be astonished to find me here at any rate 

But there you have it. I'm in pictures so seldom it's one of the only recent ones of me I'm likely to come across.


----------



## ToniTails

woo! some hot boys out there in Dimsville!


----------



## howitzerbelly

Just another day of being fat and hot!!!


----------



## RentonBob

On the beach in Maui  

View attachment Beach1.jpg


View attachment Beach2.jpg


----------



## howitzerbelly

Bob!!! Girls love that belly!!!


----------



## RentonBob

howitzerbelly said:


> Bob!!! Girls love that belly!!!



And both of us in Seattle too!! Must be the water


----------



## howitzerbelly

I drink the tap water!!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

*I confess that I just discovered this thread and have just blown an entire hour scoping out all the freakin' hot bodies here! I would be quoting for hours if I had to comment so I'll just say ...*





*keep 'em comin' boyz!*​


----------



## chicken legs

i'm Really Enjoying today's posts...thanks guys:eat2:


----------



## JenFromOC

RentonBob said:


> On the beach in Maui



I can't rep you now, but...OMG...hot! :eat2:


----------



## RentonBob

JenFromOC said:


> I can't rep you now, but...OMG...hot! :eat2:



Thank you for the compliment :blush:


----------



## HDANGEL15

RentonBob said:


> On the beach in Maui



*thanks for sharing (((RENTONBOB)))
nice shots..looking good and I am headin to the beach in FL tomorrow yeah me*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

howitzerbelly said:


> *Just another day of **being* fat and *hot!!!*



Indeed.......



RentonBob said:


> On the beach in Maui




Wish I was there, Lucky!


----------



## theronin23

HDANGEL15 said:


> *thanks for sharing (((RENTONBOB)))
> nice shots..looking good and I am headin to the beach in FL tomorrow yeah me*



Oh, where in FL?


----------



## theronin23

Me in the middle with a bunch of my buddies, from my 21st birthday party last month


----------



## Novelist

>



Guys that love kittens are the best.


----------



## AshleyEileen

WhiteHotRazor said:


> picture




DAYUM!

I admit that I'm lurking for more pictures now.


----------



## WillSpark

Okay! Normal pic first (I got a haircut)

View attachment 64605


And now....Look Sexy!

View attachment 64606


Granted it's pretty difficult to look sexy while surrounded by floral wallpaper.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

How bout a pic whore post?
Many faces of WHR


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

...and a fun one


----------



## StarWitness

Hello NURSE!


----------



## Melian

WhiteHotRazor said:


> How bout a pic whore post?



And what a whore! 

Seriously, I was going to comment on a few other pics, but now I forget what I was going to say. It was mostly that surveillance camera pic of WHR looking groggy that did it for me.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

WhiteHotRazor said:


> How bout a pic whore post?
> Many faces of WHR





WhiteHotRazor said:


> ...and a fun one [/IMG]



Oh my my my my my my..

IC I have to add a new new to my my crush list - STAT!


----------



## WillSpark

Oh! Bonus Pic. I thought it got lost in translation but it was just delayed.

View attachment 64634


Still hard looking sexy with that wallpaper.


----------



## BarbBBW

Guys,.. you all look very handsome!! I think the guys are beating the women :doh: here in Picture whore status!??!?! Look at all the Pictures!!!wow:bow:


----------



## scroogey

WillSpark said:


> Okay! Normal pic first (I got a haircut)
> 
> View attachment 64605
> 
> 
> And now....Look Sexy!
> 
> View attachment 64606
> 
> 
> Granted it's pretty difficult to look sexy while surrounded by floral wallpaper.



well i think you pulled it off pretty damn well


----------



## scroogey

WillSpark said:


> Oh! Bonus Pic. I thought it got lost in translation but it was just delayed.
> 
> View attachment 64634
> 
> 
> Still hard looking sexy with that wallpaper.



you still damn well pulled it off though


----------



## theronin23

More pics from the night of my party

Ok, so, um....yeah, this isn't what it looks like, this was a HUGE Goof.






Just as this picture was getting ready to be snapped, the guy behind me tried to jump on my back






My friend on the left didn't get the memo we were doin' the "no smile" shot


----------



## BarbBBW

theronin23 said:


> More pics from the night of my party
> 
> Ok, so, um....yeah, this isn't what it looks like, this was a HUGE Goof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just as this picture was getting ready to be snapped, the guy behind me tried to jump on my back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend on the left didn't get the memo we were doin' the "no smile" shot



Great pics!! Looks like you guys had alot of FUN!! Def made me smile!


----------



## cammy

theronin23 said:


> Ok, so, um....yeah, this isn't what it looks like, this was a HUGE Goof.]





Yeah, right.


----------



## bigsteve

here you go  

View attachment 787878.jpg


----------



## Violet_Beauregard

WOW!!! VEEEERYYYY handsome!!! 



daddyoh70 said:


> Hi everybody!!! I'm still alive! Here are a couple taken at work.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard

Handsome! You look like Jesse James..... 




WhiteHotRazor said:


> How bout a pic whore post?
> Many faces of WHR


----------



## lovenlarge

Here is a pic from my nephews bday party. Hope it doesn't scare you away. 

View attachment kids 065.JPG


----------



## OneWickedAngel

lovenlarge said:


> Here is a pic from my nephews bday party. Hope it doesn't scare you away.



*(purrrrrrrrr) Come're baby. OWA ain't no scairdy of you.:kiss2:*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

lovenlarge said:


> Here is a pic from my nephews bday party. Hope it doesn't scare you away.




Wow, very very nice


----------



## BarbBBW

lovenlarge said:


> Here is a pic from my nephews bday party. Hope it doesn't scare you away.



You look handsome!! Love that shirt!!


----------



## RentonBob

Playing tourist in Seattle with my cousin 

View attachment Graves.jpg


----------



## midnightrogue

day after the night before 

View attachment smitty.jpg


----------



## kinkykitten

theronin23 said:


> More pics from the night of my party
> 
> Ok, so, um....yeah, this isn't what it looks like, this was a HUGE Goof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just as this picture was getting ready to be snapped, the guy behind me tried to jump on my back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend on the left didn't get the memo we were doin' the "no smile" shot



Gorgeous!


----------



## kinkykitten

bigsteve said:


> here you go



Hmm nice belly and moobs!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

midnightrogue said:


> day after the night before



Oh my...........:batting:


----------



## stardust77722

WillSpark said:


> Oh! Bonus Pic. I thought it got lost in translation but it was just delayed.
> 
> View attachment 64634
> 
> 
> Still hard looking sexy with that wallpaper.



thanks for sharing I think you pull off being sexy quite nicely


----------



## chicken legs

RentonBob said:


> Playing tourist in Seattle with my cousin




BRUCE LEE AND SON....OMG

So cool..i didn't know they were buried in Washington...


----------



## california_august

Fresh out of the shower and making a weird face to go with my crazy hair. lol


----------



## RentonBob

chicken legs said:


> BRUCE LEE AND SON....OMG
> 
> So cool..i didn't know they were buried in Washington...



Yep, that was actually my first time to see them. The Jimi Hendrix memorial is in the same cemetary as my grandparents so, I've seen his quite a few times


----------



## BarbBBW

california_august said:


> Fresh out of the shower and making a weird face to go with my crazy hair. lol


sexy sexy!



RentonBob said:


> Playing tourist in Seattle with my cousin



I love playing Tourist!!! You look great!! And with a happy smile too!!


----------



## RentonBob

BarbBBW said:


> I love playing Tourist!!! You look great!! And with a happy smile too!!



Thank you very much :happy:


----------



## Tanuki

Haven't posted in this thread for a while so thought this is was a good excuse ^^!...






Taken right after I had dyed my hair, so excuse the scruffiness!


----------



## Surlysomething

Wow, I missed a lot of awesome pics while I was away.

Thanks for posting, boys! :bow:


----------



## BarbBBW

T-Bear said:


> Haven't posted in this thread for a while so thought this is was a good excuse ^^!...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken right after I had dyed my hair, so excuse the scruffiness!



very cute!!


----------



## StarWitness

T-Bear said:


> Haven't posted in this thread for a while so thought this is was a good excuse ^^!...
> 
> ...
> 
> Taken right after I had dyed my hair, so excuse the scruffiness!



Has anyone ever told you that you look like Judah Friedlander? (And I mean that as a compliment, I love him!)


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

this isn't very cool, but I get a chuckle out of it. Me on a TV pushing my Pepsi advertisement.


----------



## Esther

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> this isn't very cool, but I get a chuckle out of it. Me on a TV pushing my Pepsi advertisement.



Hahaha. I'm a Coca Cola girl myself, but this might just convince me to make the switch


----------



## OneWickedAngel

*HAHAHAHA!

Hozay you HAVE to put this on the Goofy Pic thread!. I love it!*


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Esther said:


> Hahaha. I'm a Coca Cola girl myself, but this might just convince me to make the switch



Don't tell my pepsi sponsors this but, I'm a coke guy as well. Maybe I'll make you a Coke commercial. 



OneWickedAngel said:


> *HAHAHAHA!
> 
> Hozay you HAVE to put this on the Goofy Pic thread!. I love it!*



hahaha I'll see if I can find where the goofy pic thread is and I'll add it on there.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> ...snip...
> hahaha I'll see if I can find where the goofy pic thread is and I'll add it on there.



*Here ya go! Goofiest Picture Thread*


----------



## Uriel

Me serving the hordes of Vikings at the Mayhem show last night... 

View attachment MayhemBar.jpg


----------



## SouthFL_BBW

I cannot believe how many gorgeous guys there are around here! I am in awe


----------



## vavolff

Since Im new here ... lets throw some pics in this section too! Since it looks like some people dont read all the threads on the board! Here ya go enjoy! 

View attachment n24300131_32335380_4828322.jpg


View attachment 4643_546531334904_24300131_32335382_6566933_n.jpg


View attachment n24300131_32335409_4385275.jpg


View attachment 213.jpg


----------



## BarbBBW

Uriel said:


> Me serving the hordes of Vikings at the Mayhem show last night...



you look very busy!! hahaha and a cutie!!


----------



## Tanuki

Photo Time!

New Eyebrow Piercing~... I also got both my ear Helix piercings but you cant see them!












I like it hehe! I hope it looks ok >.<


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg

Best pic I can currently dig up is from when I was 17. I used to be thin....Ah, those were the days. 

View attachment Prom Headshot.JPG


----------



## OneWickedAngel

T-Bear said:


> Photo Time!
> 
> New Eyebrow Piercing~... I also got both my ear Helix piercings but you cant see them!
> 
> I like it hehe! I hope it looks ok >.<


**shakes head smiling* I likes!*



Brooklyn Red Leg said:


> Best pic I can currently dig up is from when I was 17. I used to be thin....Ah, those were the days.


*You're trying to tell us you haven't had an awesome pic since 17? I suspect there is something more recent that is equally awesome, c'mon give up the goods!*


----------



## BarbBBW

T-Bear said:


> Photo Time!
> 
> New Eyebrow Piercing~... I also got both my ear Helix piercings but you cant see them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it hehe! I hope it looks ok >.<


 T-Bear, you ALWAYS LOOK ADORABLE!!



Brooklyn Red Leg said:


> Best pic I can currently dig up is from when I was 17. I used to be thin....Ah, those were the days.



IMO, you look better now!! SHow us an updated pic brat!


----------



## Melian

Uriel said:


> Me serving the hordes of Vikings at the Mayhem show last night...



Ron!!

You're back! 

And wtf is up with your hair? Is it not blue, or is it just the lighting?


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Melian said:


> Ron!!
> 
> You're back!
> 
> *And wtf is up with your hair? Is it not blue, or is it just the lighting?*



*I was wondering the same thing!*


----------



## Tanuki

StarWitness said:


> Has anyone ever told you that you look like Judah Friedlander? (And I mean that as a compliment, I love him!)



Yep! one person said that before ^^



OneWickedAngel said:


> **shakes head smiling* I likes!*



Tee Hee!



BarbBBW said:


> T-Bear, you ALWAYS LOOK ADORABLE!!



Thank you so much :wubu:


----------



## SweetNYLady

We have some wonderfully cute and handsome men around here! 





How on earth did I miss this thread before today?!


----------



## Uriel

OneWickedAngel said:


> *I was wondering the same thing!*



My stylist has been busy going back and forth to NY, weddings, funerals, etc... I got it done the day after the Mayhem show (I could have got it done that day, but I chose to hang out with the young lady who has captured my interest). I'll snap a couple in the morning.


----------



## joeantonio25

not to awesome but i try 

View attachment IMAGE_00040.jpg


----------



## Uriel

A little tired, and not smiling...but TA-DA!!! 

View attachment Hair 040.JPG


View attachment Hair 041.JPG


----------



## BarbBBW

joeantonio25 said:


> not to awesome but i try


 you look great!



Uriel said:


> A little tired, and not smiling...but TA-DA!!!


where is ur smile cutie???? Love it!!:bow:


----------



## Uriel

BarbBBW said:


> where is ur smile cutie???? Love it!!:bow:



I'll be smiling later, no worries...my Birthday is tomorrow, and I am celebrating tonight. Well, tonight and tomorrow...and all this week...

I'm pretty exhausted these days, I spend all of my time either working, sleeping fitfully, or with 'the Girl'.



Ron


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Uriel said:


> A little tired, and not smiling...but TA-DA!!!



*MUCH MUCH BETTER!  
I like the glasses!*



Uriel said:


> I'll be smiling later, no worries...my Birthday is tomorrow, and I am celebrating tonight. Well, tonight and tomorrow...and all this week...
> 
> I'm pretty exhausted these days, I spend all of my time either working, sleeping fitfully, or with 'the Girl'.
> 
> 
> 
> Ron


*And that's the proper way to celebrate! Have FUN!!
and here's an early !HAPPY BIRTHDAY!*


----------



## joeantonio25

thank you!


----------



## warwagon86

hey everyone hope all is well just enjoying my first week in the states now thought i would share a few pictures of me and my bud who is also a BHM


----------



## BarbBBW

warwagon86 said:


> hey everyone hope all is well just enjoying my first week in the states now thought i would share a few pictures of me and my bud who is also a BHM



Its always great to see new pics of you!!


----------



## HDANGEL15

warwagon86 said:


> hey everyone hope all is well just enjoying my first week in the states now thought i would share a few pictures of me and my bud who is also a BHM



*cool cool those look just like EUROPE though LMAO...your eyes are absolutely AMAZING in pics..where are you ....where u heading?

thanks for sharing :smitten:*


----------



## Surlysomething

warwagon86 said:


> hey everyone hope all is well just enjoying my first week in the states now thought i would share a few pictures of me and my bud who is also a BHM



You're so gorgeous, it makes me wish I was younger.  Great pictures.


----------



## MamaLisa

What a hottie!
:smitten:


warwagon86 said:


> hey everyone hope all is well just enjoying my first week in the states now thought i would share a few pictures of me and my bud who is also a BHM


----------



## warwagon86

haha well thats cause im drinkin in europe too haha!

no but thanks you all for the comments

up here in Maine at the minute getting to go for Lobster 2moro which i have never had so looking forward to that.

heading to CT on Friday and working there for a few weeks and then hititng the road for some traveliing but nothing definite yet as need to see how funds and work go


----------



## Surlysomething

warwagon86 said:


> haha well thats cause im drinkin in europe too haha!
> 
> no but thanks you all for the comments
> 
> up here in Maine at the minute getting to go for Lobster 2moro which i have never had so looking forward to that.
> 
> heading to CT on Friday and working there for a few weeks and then hititng the road for some traveliing but nothing definite yet as need to see how funds and work go




Canada? We have gorgeous women and good beer. + healthcare


----------



## warwagon86

Surlysomething said:


> Canada? We have gorgeous women and good beer. + healthcare



haha i could be tempted

i know i have family up there but just have to see where my buddies want to go and what the score is


----------



## BarbBBW

Surlysomething said:


> Canada? We have gorgeous women and good beer. + healthcare



makes me wanna go there!!


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Well, I think these are awesome.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

These smiley pics are pretty rare of me


----------



## BarbBBW

Geodetic_Effect said:


> Well, I think these are awesome.


 Very cool!! Love the BIG dogs!!



WhiteHotRazor said:


> These smiley pics are pretty rare of me


You have a great smile!! you should do it more often,... but I am goin to have to smack that hat off ur head!! Sorry lol


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

no hat no smile there's rules, and just for the record you couldn't smack me on your best day. Sorry


----------



## BarbBBW

WhiteHotRazor said:


> no hat no smile there's rules, and just for the record you couldn't smack me on your best day. Sorry



welllllll just for the record,... you are just plain fresh!! lol I would SUGGEST you take that hat off your head!! Is that better? besides in a wrestling match i'd fuck you up boy!!  (jk) hahahahhaha


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

yea right haha maybe if I was in a coma


----------



## Surlysomething

Nice pics, WHR.


----------



## shhtx1970

Well this is me being held back by a seat belt. 

View attachment 0926081330.jpg


View attachment 0926081329a.jpg


----------



## pjbbwlvr

Good for a laugh! What else can I say I like Fishing, LOL!!!




WillSpark said:


> Why have the ladies (the very beautiful ladies) the only ones with a gender-specific post-a-pic thread? C'mon guys! Let's get to it!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Geodetic_Effect said:


> Well, I think these are awesome.



I think they are awesome, too. Thanks for sharing 



WhiteHotRazor said:


> These smiley pics are pretty rare of me



Beautiful smile WHR  :bow:



pjbbwlvr said:


> Good for a laugh! What else can I say I like Fishing, LOL!!!



Wonderful photos! Wow, you really did catch an interesting fish. What kind is it and where were you fishing at?


----------



## BarbBBW

pjbbwlvr said:


> Good for a laugh! What else can I say I like Fishing, LOL!!!



Paul!! I wanna go fishing with you!I love fishing!


----------



## Melian

pjbbwlvr said:


> Good for a laugh! What else can I say I like Fishing, LOL!!!



That's a cool looking fish you've got there :bow:


----------



## powderfinger

Me on a porch showing off my moves.


----------



## BarbBBW

powderfinger said:


> Me on a porch showing off my moves.



shake it bigboy SHAKe it!!
Looking cute!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor




----------



## Tanuki

Repost of pics from the goofy pic thread, just cos

T-Bear~






Tounge-Bear






Scary Bear






Koi-Bear






...I dunno, But it did keep me amused for 5 minutes


----------



## Surlysomething

WhiteHotRazor said:


>




Looking a little Tony Soprano here. I approve.


----------



## Londonbikerboy

Hello everyone - new to the site, my name's Simon. Hope I get to chat to you all in the coming weeks.

(and yes, I am eating a scorpion)


----------



## Londonbikerboy

After all that I posted the wrong pic - btw - scorpions really do taste like chicken


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Londonbikerboy said:


> After all that I posted the wrong pic - btw - scorpions really do taste like chicken



Welcome to the boards, Simon 

*curtsies*


----------



## BarbBBW

you guys are just too much!! Some make me laugh, some smile and others gag,...the scorpion eating one lol


----------



## Londonbikerboy

BarbBBW said:


> you guys are just too much!! Some make me laugh, some smile and others gag,...the scorpion eating one lol



Wish that gagging was a unique reaction to my cheesy charms! - but you're not the first!!!


----------



## tootsmendozer

i posted this in one of the other threads but i think it fits in here as well, its a pic of me before i headed out for a rock night at my local pub, it was a theme night hence the cane and monicle, which i love to wear i own several heh


----------



## RobitusinZ

The pic is not so awesome, but the story that comes with it is.


----------



## Surlysomething

RobitusinZ said:


> The pic is not so awesome, but the story that comes with it is.




Are you wearing a wig?


----------



## RobitusinZ

Surlysomething said:


> Are you wearing a wig?



LOL...burn...? 

Nah, I'm letting my hair grow out. Now it's kinda "Shark"-from-Westside-Story-ish, but then it was short and awkward.


----------



## HDANGEL15

tootsmendozer said:


> i posted this in one of the other threads but i think it fits in here as well, its a pic of me before i headed out for a rock night at my local pub, it was a theme night hence the cane and monicle, which i love to wear i own several heh



*
tooo cool my new TALLLL friend *


----------



## Surlysomething

RobitusinZ said:


> LOL...burn...?
> 
> Nah, I'm letting my hair grow out. Now it's kinda "Shark"-from-Westside-Story-ish, but then it was short and awkward.




Ha. I'm just bustin' your balls.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

tootsmendozer said:


> i posted this in one of the other threads but i think it fits in here as well, its a pic of me before i headed out for a rock night at my local pub, it was a theme night hence the cane and monicle, which i love to wear i own several heh




I love it  :bow:


----------



## Uriel

Birthday Awesomeness from my 2nd 39th Birthday event...

(I have no issue with 40, but every since I was about 10, I have been waiting to be 39 forever, just like Jack Benny, my childhood Hero...I know, I was a weird kid. Ace Frehley, Legolas and jack Benny... I used to do (evidently) great impressions as well...'Well!' )

And no, I'm not sad or upset, but the friend taking the pic took about 4 tries to snap it...'accidentally', which I now know to be a ruse (She admitted it), as I was actually drinking for the shot...Still, I awoke the next day fairly OK. 

View attachment DDBDay.jpg


----------



## StarWitness

Uriel said:


> Birthday Awesomeness from my 2nd 39th Birthday event...



I feel a great disturbance in the Force. As if millions of liver cells suddenly cried out in terror, and were suddenly silenced.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*HAPPY BELATED BDAY ((URIEL))*


----------



## hossbabyjr

a couple of cruise pics from this past christmas/new years...awesome in and of itself 

View attachment IMG_2471.1.JPG


View attachment IMG_2450.1.JPG


----------



## KFD

Uhh, yeah. I posted in the 'recent picture of yourself', and I had like one person comment. So ya wanna see it, go there...


----------



## BarbBBW

hossbabyjr said:


> a couple of cruise pics from this past christmas/new years...awesome in and of itself



you look cute! and Happy @!! good for you


----------



## HDANGEL15

BarbBBW said:


> you look cute! and Happy @!! good for you


*
yup yup ....ditto what BarbBBW said *:smitten:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

hossbabyjr said:


> a couple of cruise pics from this past christmas/new years...awesome in and of itself



Beautiful smile


----------



## pjbbwlvr

A pic of me taken on Friday at the NY Mets game at CitiField, NY. 
Please let me say that the best part of this site "Dimensions" is all the beautiful women who post and comment here. And to all the big and very beautiful ladies, no matter your size I adore and support every one of you lovely ladies! Paul


----------



## BarbBBW

pjbbwlvr said:


> A pic of me taken on Friday at the NY Mets game at CitiField, NY.
> Please let me say that the best part of this site "Dimensions" is all the beautiful women who post and comment here. And to all the big and very beautiful ladies, no matter your size I adore and support every one of you lovely ladies! Paul



*GO METS GO!!!!!*
Paul you look great in yout Mets gear!! I knew I liked ya, now I like you even more for being a METS fan woohoo:bow:


----------



## pjbbwlvr

Barb, You rock Sweety!!! LETS GO METS back to ya!!!
Luv ya!!!!



BarbBBW said:


> *GO METS GO!!!!!*
> Paul you look great in yout Mets gear!! I knew I liked ya, now I like you even more for being a METS fan woohoo:bow:


----------



## Surlysomething

hossbabyjr said:


> a couple of cruise pics from this past christmas/new years...awesome in and of itself



Niiiiice! :blush:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

pjbbwlvr said:


> A pic of me taken on Friday at the NY Mets game at CitiField, NY.
> Please let me say that the best part of this site "Dimensions" is all the beautiful women who post and comment here. And to all the big and very beautiful ladies, no matter your size I adore and support every one of you lovely ladies! Paul




You look happy! Great picture Paul


----------



## pjbbwlvr

Caroline, Thank you Sweety, but I was happy, my sons took me to the game as a Father's day present and my Mets actually won!!
P.S. And the bear was cold too!!
Take care pretty lady! 



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You look happy! Great picture Paul


----------



## tootsmendozer

pjbbwlvr said:


> Caroline, Thank you Sweety, but I was happy, my sons took me to the game as a Father's day present and my Mets actually won!!
> P.S. And the bear was cold too!!
> Take care pretty lady!




mmmm cold bear.
rawr.
i have never been to a baseball game but i to understand the plight of warm beer...it just isnt right


----------



## BarbBBW

pjbbwlvr said:


> Caroline, Thank you Sweety, but I was happy, my sons took me to the game as a Father's day present and my Mets actually won!!
> P.S. And the bear was cold too!!
> Take care pretty lady!



no better present then your kids, cold beer and a METS game baby!! wooohooo


----------



## escapist

Uriel said:


> Birthday Awesomeness from my 2nd 39th Birthday event...
> 
> (I have no issue with 40, but every since I was about 10, I have been waiting to be 39 forever, just like Jack Benny, my childhood Hero...I know, I was a weird kid. Ace Frehley, Legolas and jack Benny... I used to do (evidently) great impressions as well...'Well!' )
> 
> And no, I'm not sad or upset, but the friend taking the pic took about 4 tries to snap it...'accidentally', which I now know to be a ruse (She admitted it), as I was actually drinking for the shot...Still, I awoke the next day fairly OK.



Happy B-Day Bro!


----------



## CremaToriA

*Decided to gain weight...Here is the first pic. of my process:blush:*

http://img41.imageshack.us/img41/1994/pic0020n.jpg


----------



## user 23567




----------



## Surlysomething

grady said:


>




Damn, you're fine. :blush:


----------



## HDANGEL15

*GRADY is totally ROCKING thePINK :smitten:*


----------



## BigChaz

Grady, you look like the ultimate chill guy to hang out with. I would drink a beer with you.


----------



## BarbBBW

grady said:


>



well dressed, caring loving eyes, and handsome,... you will have alot of FUN here on Dims, my friend


----------



## kittencat

lol i remember that TIKI was good times<3 !!!!!!always a blast with you!


----------



## Melian

"Only a real man can pull off wearing pink"

It's true...


----------



## fat hiker

grady said:


> http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/6112/223yox.jpg[/IMG]



Grady, you're definitely raising the reputation of "Hotlanta" around here! Lookin' good man, lookin' good.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Grady always steals the thread when he posts his picture....


----------



## user 23567

WOW! Thanks for all the comments :blush:


----------



## warwagon86

well folks been a busy busy man but had a few picture taken over the past few weeks so thought i would share a few more! sorry im not on here as much but working my ass off for my camp and dont get the hours in the day 

Aftermath of a mini Tornado





Me and my boys as the Smurfs





At the bar.... where else










One more as papa smurf


----------



## BarbBBW

warwagon86 said:


> well folks been a busy busy man but had a few picture taken over the past few weeks so thought i would share a few more! sorry im not on here as much but working my ass off for my camp and dont get the hours in the day
> 
> Aftermath of a mini Tornado
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my boys as the Smurfs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the bar.... where else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more as papa smurf



its those damn eyes!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WillSpark

*WARNING: PIC WHORE POST AHEAD!*

View attachment 66687


View attachment 66688


View attachment 66689


View attachment 66691


View attachment 66690


I felt inspired, so sue me.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Sometimes you just have to irk them...






And, yes, I have lost weight


----------



## SomeFatGuy

My friends call me the "construction barrel" when ever I wear this shirt. LOL 

View attachment 200_0883.jpg


----------



## BarbBBW

hahah you guys look great!! Love looking at the pics on here,.... men for some reason, always take the laid back pic approach,... love it! thanks for sharing guys!


----------



## JenFromOC

WillSpark said:


> *WARNING: PIC WHORE POST AHEAD!*
> 
> I felt inspired, so sue me.



I feel like a very big perv when I look at your pics...and like them LOL. So...do you like older women? hahahhahahaha Too cute


----------



## WillSpark

JenFromOC said:


> I feel like a very big perv when I look at your pics...and like them LOL. So...do you like older women? hahahhahahaha Too cute



Psh. Age is relative, and you don't look the part. Besides, I think we're all in pretty good company of the perv front.


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

Me and my geetar (taken on my utterly terrible phone camera)


----------



## thendup51

A lazy 4th of July On the Rocks by the James.


----------



## Specter




----------



## 0nlnn

Tis me...o.o Yeah, i like tea...So sue me  

View attachment Photo 82.jpg


View attachment Photo 81.jpg


----------



## 0nlnn

BarbBBW said:


> its those damn eyes!!!!!!!!!!



Yeah man, your eyes scare me o.o


----------



## Surlysomething

*POST MORE PICTURES!*

especially you, WHR! GEEZ! GET ON IT!


----------



## warwagon86

0nlnn said:


> Yeah man, your eyes scare me o.o



lol how do they do that!!!


----------



## california_august

Here's a pic of my girlfriend and I at the Guttermouth show I went to last Thursday. I don't really remember this picture being taken if that counts as an excuse for the expression on my face, lol. 

View attachment guttermouth.jpg


----------



## pdesil071189




----------



## WhiteHotRazor




----------



## BarbBBW

california_august said:


> Here's a pic of my girlfriend and I at the Guttermouth show I went to last Thursday. I don't really remember this picture being taken if that counts as an excuse for the expression on my face, lol.


hahaha looks attractive!! LOL

cute pete


WHR,.......finally some updated pics,... its about time!! damnn 
LOL j/k you look cute haha


----------



## HDANGEL15

BarbBBW said:


> WHR,.......finally some updated pics,... its about time!! damnn
> LOL j/k you look cute haha



*those are cute???*:doh:  :doh:


----------



## BarbBBW

HDANGEL15 said:


> *those are cute???*:doh:  :doh:



hahaha well he is handsome so those pics are cute cause even though he looks like an ass in them ,.. you can still see he is cute!! make sense? LOL


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

wow nice disses, forehead smacks and saying I look like an ass for taking goofy pictures...classy broads.


----------



## BarbBBW

WhiteHotRazor said:


> wow nice disses, forehead smacks and saying I look like an ass for taking goofy pictures...classy broads.



thats me!:bow:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

As always, I don't know how awesome my pictures are, but I know I was feeling awesome, having a great time.


----------



## HDANGEL15

WhiteHotRazor said:


> wow nice disses, forehead smacks and saying I look like an ass for taking goofy pictures...classy broads.



*wut you prefer we SUGAR COAT IT?*


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

How bout not negative post on peoples pics?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

WhiteHotRazor said:


> How bout not negative post on peoples pics?



I don't like this post.....how's that?


----------



## BarbBBW

WhiteHotRazor said:


> How bout not negative post on peoples pics?



WHR, I am sorry I was just teasing about the pics, didnt mean to bring you down at all. I did say you were so handsome that u were still cute even though your pics were funny ones,.. is that better?


----------



## Paquito

BarbBBW said:


> WHR, I am sorry I was just teasing about the pics, didnt mean to bring you down at all. I did say you were so handsome that u were still cute even though your pics were funny ones,.. is that better?



I believe WHR is refering to this post:

I'm sure you're fine Barb.



HDANGEL15 said:


> *those are cute???*:doh:  :doh:


----------



## BarbBBW

free2beme04 said:


> I believe WHR is refering to this post:
> 
> I'm sure you're fine Barb.



i know I assumed, but you never know, I feel bad,..thats me lol I have issues


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Barb you're all good.


----------



## BarbBBW

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Barb you're all good.



thanks babe But i think HDANgel was just teasing along with me!! You know you are good looking babe!! no worries

BTW,...."broad" UGH my worst fav thing to ever be called LOL thats such a North Jersey Old school word,.. brought back many memories of my family LOL


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Barb you're all good.



Why don't you shush your whining already? You already KNOW we'd ALL do you :bow:  :batting:


----------



## Melian

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Why don't you shush your whining already? You already KNOW we'd ALL do you :bow:  :batting:



This might be true.....


----------



## Stevenz1inoc

I'm new here but here is a pic. 

View attachment phonepic.jpg


----------



## BarbBBW

Stevenz1inoc said:


> I'm new here but here is a pic.



cute! serious looking, but cute hehe


----------



## Stevenz1inoc

BarbBBW said:


> cute! serious looking, but cute hehe



I know, I look so serious in that pic! I do smile a lot though! It was just a good one of me at the time. I should try for a better one I think.


----------



## BarbBBW

Stevenz1inoc said:


> I know, I look so serious in that pic! I do smile a lot though! It was just a good one of me at the time. I should try for a better one I think.



its perfect I am just teasing!! although lots of pics of handsome men are always encouraged LOL


----------



## Stevenz1inoc

BarbBBW said:


> cute! serious looking, but cute hehe



Here is a different one of me, but it's a bit older, it was taken around Christmas 2006 I think. 

View attachment Just me small file.jpg


----------



## BarbBBW

Stevenz1inoc said:


> Here is a different one of me, but it's a bit older, it was taken around Christmas 2006 I think.



there ya go! what a smile!


----------



## Stevenz1inoc

BarbBBW said:


> there ya go! what a smile!



You are too Kind, thank you. Oh by the way, I saw your pic on your profile, you're quite attractive yourself!


----------



## HDANGEL15

Stevenz1inoc said:


> Here is a different one of me, but it's a bit older, it was taken around Christmas 2006 I think.



*hey new OCGUY named Steve..thanks for sharing...sweet photo..ya we would get to know you so much better the more photos you posted....you know topless ones are nice so we have a better understanding of you....

OK..j/k kinda sorta NOT...but it's all good on the bhm board...don't let this cougar scare you off.....i'm really a nice girl :blush:*


----------



## Stevenz1inoc

HDANGEL15 said:


> *hey new OCGUY named Steve..thanks for sharing...sweet photo..ya we would get to know you so much better the more photos you posted....you know topless ones are nice so we have a better understanding of you....
> 
> OK..j/k kinda sorta NOT...but it's all good on the bhm board...don't let this cougar scare you off.....i'm really a nice girl :blush:*



I'll send topless ones to an email addy but not gonna post them up here yet, LOL


----------



## BarbBBW

Stevenz1inoc said:


> I'll send topless ones to an email addy but not gonna post them up here yet, LOL



hahaha good choice they will be calling you a pic trollop son wait and see 

J?K


----------



## tdjhg

I wont post my face just yet, but here is my belly 

View attachment Picture 4.jpg


View attachment Picture 5.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15

tdjhg said:


> I wont post my face just yet, but here is my belly



*wow headless new guy....:smitten:*


----------



## kronoman

well, here Im





I have been following the community for years, like since dial up and kelligrl times... but really Im camera shy so never posted anything...

hugs from far far away


----------



## BarbBBW

kronoman said:


> well, here Im
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been following the community for years, like since dial up and kelligrl times... but really Im camera shy so never posted anything...
> 
> hugs from far far away



welcome! Glad you came out to say Hi to us all! and BTW its really HOT and HUMID here in Arizona, in the US,... so I am coming to visit you there!It looks nice and cold I just wanna walk naked in the snow for a bit hehehe


----------



## HDANGEL15

Stevenz1inoc said:


> I'll send topless ones to an email addy but not gonna post them up here yet, LOL



*ho hum....well I AM STILL WAITING....

coming via pony express or is fred flintstone chiseling as I type?

*


----------



## scorpioinco

OMG I'M DRIVING!


----------



## HDANGEL15

scorpioinco said:


> OMG I'M DRIVING!


*
you fill out a wife beater quite nicely :eat2:*


----------



## BigChaz

scorpioinco said:


>




This is your "I'm on my way to kick some ass" picture.


----------



## Chumley

I'm brand new here and thought I introduce myself on this board with pic. I hope you like it, it's all I got to work with! 

View attachment img593.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15

Chumley said:


> I'm brand new here and thought I introduce myself on this board with pic. I hope you like it, it's all I got to work with!


*
welcome ((CHUMLEY)) great photo and thanks for sharing!! *


----------



## Chumley

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> welcome ((CHUMLEY)) great photo and thanks for sharing!! *



:blush:Thanks!


----------



## kronoman

BarbBBW said:


> welcome! Glad you came out to say Hi to us all! and BTW its really HOT and HUMID here in Arizona, in the US,... so I am coming to visit you there!It looks nice and cold I just wanna walk naked in the snow for a bit hehehe



Thanks for the welcome. Here the winter is really hard, we must be at less than -10 C 

Another pic:


----------



## Chumley

Thought I'd put one up of my "winter look" with a full beard. 

View attachment me2.jpg


----------



## Esther

Chumley said:


> Thought I'd put one up of my "winter look" with a full beard.



Omg, beard :wubu:
That is a very nice look for you!


----------



## Surlysomething

Chumley said:


> Thought I'd put one up of my "winter look" with a full beard.




VERY handsome. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chumley

Me in all my clean shaven glory! Well...at least my top half! LOL 

View attachment bigger 008.JPG


----------



## Chumley

Surlysomething said:


> VERY handsome. Thanks for sharing.





Esther said:


> Omg, beard :wubu:
> That is a very nice look for you!



Thank you both for the compliments! Summer's here so I tend to go for a facial hair style a bit cooler, like the pic above...except more clothes (usually )!


----------



## likeitmatters

Chumley said:


> Me in all my clean shaven glory! Well...at least my top half! LOL




though wish you did not cut off the belly so the gals can see it hanging....


:bow:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

likeitmatters said:


> though wish you did not cut off the belly so the gals can see it hanging....
> :bow:



_*^^^^THIS. Just what I was thinking!*_


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Chumley said:


> Me in all my clean shaven glory! Well...at least my top half! LOL





Chumley said:


> Thought I'd put one up of my "winter look" with a full beard.



*I really can't decide; both looks have their own glory.*


----------



## cakeboy

This is an older pic that I posted on BFC a while ago, and it'll have to do since I need a haircut before I take any new ones


----------



## likeitmatters

cakeboy said:


> This is an older pic that I posted on BFC a while ago, and it'll have to do since I need a haircut before I take any new ones



but where is your neck? and those shoulders....somebody could cry on them for a long time...lol


:bow:


----------



## cakeboy

I'll have to get a better shot with some neck for you! Sounds a little Amish porn
:happy:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

cakeboy said:


> This is an older pic that I posted on BFC a while ago, and it'll have to do since I need a haircut before I take any new ones





cakeboy said:


> I'll have to get a better shot with some neck for you! Sounds a little Amish porn
> :happy:



*Cute and a sneaky sense of humor. Oh yeah --- me likey!!!:smitten:*


----------



## Chumley

likeitmatters said:


> though wish you did not cut off the belly so the gals can see it hanging....
> 
> 
> :bow:





OneWickedAngel said:


> _*^^^^THIS. Just what I was thinking!*_



Yeah, go any lower and the picture gets pulled, I maybe new here but I'm not stupid! Anyway, NO ONE wants to see what is down there! But I'll try and make up for it with a better pic in the next couple days. One featuring my belly...with pants!


----------



## Chumley

OneWickedAngel said:


> *I really can't decide; both looks have their own glory.*



Thanks sweetie! You are really kind! :kiss2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

kronoman said:


> Thanks for the welcome. Here the winter is really hard, we must be at less than -10 C
> 
> Another pic:



Love that picture because it reminds of the peacefulness of silent winter nights here 



Chumley said:


> Thought I'd put one up of my "winter look" with a full beard.



OoOOo nice! 



cakeboy said:


> This is an older pic that I posted on BFC a while ago, and it'll have to do since I need a haircut before I take any new ones



I sure do love dimples :batting:


----------



## Hole

cakeboy said:


> This is an older pic that I posted on BFC a while ago, and it'll have to do since I need a haircut before I take any new ones



You're gorgeous.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

Well, this is the only decent picture I've taken in about a year, at a wedding for a niece-in-law in South Dakota. #1 son was in attendance, so of course he stole the show, with breakdancing no less.

I don't normally dress this formal (and I don't see any belly shots from me in the foreseeable future), but the ridiculously cute kid aside, I am ROCKIN' that tie.  

View attachment preppies2.jpg


----------



## Melian

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Well, this is the only decent picture I've taken in about a year, at a wedding for a niece-in-law in South Dakota. #1 son was in attendance, so of course he stole the show, with breakdancing no less.
> 
> I don't normally dress this formal (and I don't see any belly shots from me in the foreseeable future), but the ridiculously cute kid aside, I am ROCKIN' that tie.





I don't think I've ever seen a picture of you! Lookin' snazzy (but yeah, never share a photo with a kid - they are scene-thieves)


----------



## BarbBBW

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Well, this is the only decent picture I've taken in about a year, at a wedding for a niece-in-law in South Dakota. #1 son was in attendance, so of course he stole the show, with breakdancing no less.
> 
> I don't normally dress this formal (and I don't see any belly shots from me in the foreseeable future), but the ridiculously cute kid aside, I am ROCKIN' that tie.



you look awesome!!
and your son, of course completely adorable!!!


----------



## HDANGEL15

Melian said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a picture of you! Lookin' snazzy (but yeah, never share a photo with a kid - they are scene-thieves)



*ABSOLUTELY agreed.....THANKS so much for sharing on the BHM/FFA threads.......welcome *


----------



## warwagon86

well been a while since i was here so couple of pics from an awesome summer


----------



## Vallum

Well... I have a few...

1

2

3

This is my first time doing this sort of bit, posting pics on a site and what not, (I'm 18, if any are wondering). I have a few more with out my shirt, and if this is the place to post them, then I shall, (wondered how I looked in the eyes of a FFA). If not, I'd like to know where on the board I can, (if at all).


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Vallum said:


> Well... I have a few...
> 
> ...snip...
> 
> This is my first time doing this sort of bit, posting pics on a site and what not, (I'm 18, if any are wondering). I have a few more with out my shirt, and if this is the place to post them, then I shall, (wondered how I looked in the eyes of a FFA). If not, I'd like to know where on the board I can, (if at all).



Well hello there Vallum!!! You are a cutie-pie!! 

We who appreciate the male form would be very happy if you feel so inclined the grace the following boards with your prescence.

Men Only Picture Threads:

Get a Leg Up 

Big, Ole Menz Armage

Gluteus Maximus

*clearing throat* Gentlemen.......

Gentlemen, Post An Awesome Pic 

These are just off the top of my head, I know there are more male only threads, pus the unisex Sexiest Nekkid thread.

Welcome to Dims! Now go forth and post pics!


----------



## Vallum

OneWickedAngel said:


> Well hello there Vallum!!! You are a cutie-pie!!
> 
> We who appreciate the male form would be very happy if you feel so inclined the grace the following boards with your prescence.
> 
> Men Only Picture Threads:
> 
> *snip*
> 
> These are just off the top of my head, I know there are more male only threads, pus the unisex Sexiest Nekkid thread.
> 
> Welcome to Dims! Now go forth and post pics!


awww, shucks, thanks <3

Well then I shall post them here. So, for to record: warning, no shirt

1

2

3

also, I shall be posting others in their respected tread's, (I have an arm one, and a backside pic as well)


----------



## chicken legs

cakeboy said:


> I'll have to get a better shot with some neck for you! Sounds a little Amish porn
> :happy:



yes more pics please


----------



## Horseman

Me at a going away party for a friend.

Photo taken by my daughter, who put the decidedly not-my-style Kangol hat on my head, too. I am not a Kangol-hat-rockin' sort of guy.

However, you might recognize it as the photo from which my avatar was cropped. 

View attachment NotMyHat.JPG


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Horseman said:


> Me at a going away party for a friend.
> 
> Photo taken by my daughter, who put the decidedly not-my-style Kangol hat on my head, too. I am not a Kangol-hat-rockin' sort of guy.
> 
> However, you might recognize it as the photo from which my avatar was cropped.



What part of NC are you in, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Horseman

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> What part of NC are you in, if you don't mind me asking?



North-central and out in the country, but not too far from Raleigh and Durham.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Horseman said:


> North-central and out in the country, but not too far from Raleigh and Durham.



I'm off in the mountains. Some of us Dimmers have started having regular dinner meet ups. We plan on our next one being in Charlotte in a couple of months. Maybe you could join us. 

Check the events forum under "South" for pictures/details of our meet up last weekend.


----------



## Horseman

Looks like you all had a great meal and a good time. But you definitely needed some gents. 

Anywhere out that direction will be something like 3 1/2 to five hours (depending on your location of choice). But I might be able to pull it off sometime.




Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm off in the mountains. Some of us Dimmers have started having regular dinner meet ups. We plan on our next one being in Charlotte in a couple of months. Maybe you could join us.
> 
> Check the events forum under "South" for pictures/details of our meet up last weekend.


----------



## BigFunAce

i guess i'm late to the party but better late than never....

so were going for awesome pics?..

how about these?


----------



## likeitmatters

Chumley said:


> Yeah, go any lower and the picture gets pulled, I maybe new here but I'm not stupid! Anyway, NO ONE wants to see what is down there! But I'll try and make up for it with a better pic in the next couple days. One featuring my belly...with pants!



some of the ladies might want to see what is lower in a private forum...hey with that handsome face the rest is surely just has attractive..besides someday some ffa will adore what is down there...dont ya think?

:bow:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

BigFunAce said:


> i guess i'm late to the party but better late than never....
> 
> so were going for awesome pics?..
> 
> how about these?v



*Well Damn Ace! :bow:

You've submitted enough pics to qualify for The Awesome Thread, The Goofiest Picture Thread and The Recent Picture Thread. 

Of course one can never lose by going for the good ol' "aawwww" factor with such an adorable moppet in the picture.

Throw in that you're just damned fine to gaze upon; yeah, AWESOME all around.
*


----------



## BigFunAce

glad u liked em'!!!!


----------



## WillSpark

Funny, I recognize three of those pics from other threads.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

First time I have seen them anywhere....but these two rock my world :smitten:



BigFunAce said:


>


----------



## Surlysomething

Summer's almost over, you all better start posting some pictures soon.


Quit stalling!

:batting:


----------



## BobbyTwoChins

Got myself a new job... They sent me a tee-shirt... Unfortunately, it was a medium, which I stopped wearing when I was 8.

I struggled a little...







But was triumphant in the end...


----------



## chicken legs

lol...to cute

you need a belly rub after all that work


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

chicken legs said:


> lol...to cute



Indeed- it made me smile


----------



## BigFunAce

lol....awesome pics dude


----------



## BarbBBW

BobbyTwoChins said:


> Got myself a new job... They sent me a tee-shirt... Unfortunately, it was a medium, which I stopped wearing when I was 8.
> 
> I struggled a little...
> 
> 
> But was triumphant in the end...



hahaha! EPIC WIN!!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

BobbyTwoChins said:


> Got myself a new job... They sent me a tee-shirt... Unfortunately, it was a medium, which I stopped wearing when I was 8.
> 
> I struggled a little...
> 
> But was triumphant in the end...



Dude, that was epic cute, it's going to leave a grin on my face for the rest of the day!


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg

Here's one from a few weeks ago at an informal high school reunion. I love how you can see the white part of my forehead against the flushed/tanned part of my face. Sheesh. :doh: 

View attachment reunion.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Brooklyn Red Leg said:


> Here's one from a few weeks ago at an informal high school reunion. I love how you can see the white part of my forehead against the flushed/tanned part of my face. Sheesh. :doh:



Lol, I didn't notice until I read it......

Nice pic, btw


----------



## CherryRVA

Great new pics ya'll! :bow: Keep 'em coming. :happy:


----------



## BarbBBW

Brooklyn Red Leg said:


> Here's one from a few weeks ago at an informal high school reunion. I love how you can see the white part of my forehead against the flushed/tanned part of my face. Sheesh. :doh:



haha, i didnt notice till u said something, but ,... you look great none the less!!


----------



## cactus71

What do you think?
Don´t forget my size I told you in my "introduce yourself here" post. 

View attachment 1.JPG


----------



## OneWickedAngel

cactus71 said:


> What do you think?
> Don´t forget my size I told you in my "introduce yourself here" post.


Welcome to Dims Cactus! 

You big tease!

Nice back shot, but now we have ladies no choice but to go to the introduction board to prove to ourselves that the front is as attractive as the rear.


----------



## cactus71

OneWickedAngel said:


> Welcome to Dims Cactus!
> 
> You big tease!
> 
> Nice back shot, but now we have ladies no choice but to go to the introduction board to prove to ourselves that the front is as attractive as the rear.



Thank you! There´s allready an other pic of me online where a part of my front could be seen!


----------



## MrIgor

Well, in the spirit of the thread (and being new to the forum), I'll put a few up. Nothing too racy, since I don't have any of those, but some that I'm fond of.

I gotta warn y'all, the only good picture I've had taken of me was when I was two. The bottom pic is a few years old; I'm not sporting the goatee right now. 

View attachment 6569_124852780030_515950030_3006313_1134465_n.jpg


View attachment n515950030_16348_6391.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

MrIgor said:


> Well, in the spirit of the thread (and being new to the forum), I'll put a few up. Nothing too racy, since I don't have any of those, but some that I'm fond of.
> 
> I gotta warn y'all, the only good picture I've had taken of me was when I was two. The bottom pic is a few years old; I'm not sporting the goatee right now.



Why Hello the MrIgor, well aren't you a handsome one! ! The first is my fave; I love the the half-smirk! So "MrIgor" are you a secretly hunchbacked, foot-dragging, half-witted, indentured servant, (but a respectable one of course -thus the "Mr.")? 

Welcome to Dims!


----------



## chicken legs

BigFunAce said:


> lol....awesome pics dude



more juicy deliciousness please.. because those pics of you are totally awesome..

As John Madden says "Ace is the Place"...lol


----------



## MrIgor

OneWickedAngel said:


> Why Hello the MrIgor, well aren't you a handsome one! ! The first is my fave; I love the the half-smirk! So "MrIgor" are you a secretly hunchbacked, foot-dragging, half-witted, indentured servant, (but a respectable one of course -thus the "Mr.")?
> 
> Welcome to Dims!



Thanks for the kind words. Glad you like the smirk; I was trying to look mischievous, but a part of me thinks I look like I have gas. 

Actually, I earned the nickname Igor one fateful day in my youth. I had just had my wisdom teeth removed and had twisted my ankle the next day. My mother asked me to do something for her, and apparently my limping and voice were enough to brand me as Igor forever.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

MrIgor said:


> Well, in the spirit of the thread (and being new to the forum), I'll put a few up. Nothing too racy, since I don't have any of those, but some that I'm fond of.
> 
> I gotta warn y'all, the only good picture I've had taken of me was when I was two. The bottom pic is a few years old; I'm not sporting the goatee right now.



Yum :batting:


----------



## OkumaIronpaws

Pretty awesome, yes? I found that site where you upload your picture, and they compare your facial features with celebs....I got Jennifer Love Hewitt as my first match...I mean I know my moobs are big, but...c'mon. Well, a few down the list was the man himself. We even had the same expression on our faces!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

OkumaIronpaws said:


> Pretty awesome, yes? I found that site where you upload your picture, and they compare your facial features with celebs....I got Jennifer Love Hewitt as my first match...I mean I know my moobs are big, but...c'mon. Well, a few down the list was the man himself. We even had the same expression on our faces!



HAHAHAHAHAHA! Nice! Welcome to Dims!


----------



## djudex

Why is this pic awesome you say?

Because I'm in it.


----------



## Melian

djudex said:


> Why is this pic awesome you say?
> 
> Because I'm in it.



AGREED! :smitten::wubu:


----------



## frankman

Here's me jumping over a couch, which seemed like a good idea at the time. The second picture is me being way too hardcore for a ska band. 

View attachment me air.JPG


View attachment me hardcore.JPG


----------



## BarbBBW

frankman said:


> Here's me jumping over a couch, which seemed like a good idea at the time. The second picture is me being way too hardcore for a ska band.



i love both of these pics!! awesome in deed


----------



## JSmirkingRevenge

cakeboy said:


> This is an older pic that I posted on BFC a while ago, and it'll have to do since I need a haircut before I take any new ones



awww look at you... good enough to squish.


----------



## braveuk28

fundly enough - both taken at dinnedr 
think im nearing 280lbs now ---- 

View attachment paul2.jpg


View attachment paul1.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

djudex said:


> Why is this pic awesome you say?
> 
> Because I'm in it.


*Can't argue that whatsoever!*:bow:



frankman said:


> Here's me jumping over a couch, which seemed like a good idea at the time. The second picture is me being way too hardcore for a ska band.


*HAHAHA!! Able to leap a couch in the middle of the beach in a single bound!! It's a bird! It's a plane! It's Frankman!* :wubu:



braveuk28 said:


> fundly enough - both taken at dinnedr
> think im nearing 280lbs now ----


 *And hello cutie!:batting:*


----------



## likeitmatters

djudex said:


> Why is this pic awesome you say?
> 
> Because I'm in it.
> 
> http://i143.photobucket.com/albums/r121/domjudex/SDC10052.jpg[/IMG
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> you look like a big tall drink of water with sideburns which I have not seen elvis left the building
> 
> :bow::bow:


----------



## Lady Bella UK

braveuk28 said:


> fundly enough - both taken at dinnedr
> think im nearing 280lbs now ----



Looking as gorgeous as ever :eat2:

Keep going to lots of dinner parties won't you? :wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

frankman said:


> Here's me jumping over a couch, which seemed like a good idea at the time. The second picture is me being way too hardcore for a ska band.



Looking good Frank.....really, really......good


----------



## Melian

braveuk28 said:


> fundly enough - both taken at dinnedr
> think im nearing 280lbs now ----



Holy shit....haven't seen YOU in a long time!

Looking awesome, I must say


----------



## HDANGEL15

frankman said:


> Here's me jumping over a couch, which seemed like a good idea at the time. The second picture is me being way too hardcore for a ska band.



*DEFNITELY what I would consider AWESOME* pictures..thanks for sharing*


----------



## BigChaz

FINALLY! The one and only big and tall store in my city has finally opened! I was able to buy clothes today without shopping online or driving an hour. It was so nice! Here are two pictures of me modeling my new shirt and pants. Calvin Klein hasn't called yet, but I am waiting. Also, after taking a picture I can see that I need to clean my mirror...it looks clean in person!

edit: I just realized this is the first time I've posted a picture with my face on the internet.


----------



## desertcheeseman

Well, after seeing all the other big guys post such excellent pictures and getting rave reviews for them, I feel a little less self-conscious about sharing my own. Hope you like them!

P.S. Don't ask me why I'm surfing in a shopping cart. I don't even know myself. I still think the picture is awesome though. 

View attachment IMG_6649.jpg


View attachment IM000933.jpg


View attachment P9060059.jpg


----------



## Melian

BigChaz said:


> FINALLY! The one and only big and tall store in my city has finally opened! I was able to buy clothes today without shopping online or driving an hour. It was so nice! Here are two pictures of me modeling my new shirt and pants. Calvin Klein hasn't called yet, but I am waiting. Also, after taking a picture I can see that I need to clean my mirror...it looks clean in person!
> 
> edit: I just realized this is the first time I've posted a picture with my face on the internet.



Well you're a cutie :smitten:

(and I think we have the same toothbrush...)


----------



## BigChaz

Melian said:


> Well you're a cutie :smitten:
> 
> (and I think we have the same toothbrush...)



Welp, hottie called me a cutie. Day = made. 






(P.S. - that is your toothbrush, I took yours)


----------



## frankman

desertcheeseman said:


> Well, after seeing all the other big guys post such excellent pictures and getting rave reviews for them, I feel a little less self-conscious about sharing my own. Hope you like them!
> 
> P.S. Don't ask me why I'm surfing in a shopping cart. I don't even know myself. I still think the picture is awesome though.



@ picture 2: those nightclub bouncer uniforms seem to be getting skimpier and skimpier...


----------



## Melian

BigChaz said:


> (P.S. - that is your toothbrush, I took yours)



Hm...come to think of it, my toothbrush IS missing. And someone has rifled through my underwear drawer. Do I have to ask?


----------



## BigChaz

Melian said:


> Hm...come to think of it, my toothbrush IS missing. And someone has rifled through my underwear drawer. Do I have to ask?



No, you do not need to ask. We both know the score on this one.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I don't think I've posted anything in a long while. A good picture is a good way to start.


----------



## BigChaz

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I don't think I've posted anything in a long while. A good picture is a good way to start.



That is an album cover just waiting to happen. You both look so dang happy.


----------



## Surlysomething

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I don't think I've posted anything in a long while. A good picture is a good way to start.




I think every picture I have ever seen you post has your mouth wide open. Haha. Were you born that way?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

BigChaz said:


> I just realized this is the first time I've posted a picture with my face on the internet.



So.....what kind of pictures did you post before today? Pics of random body parts?  

Nice pics- looking good 



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I don't think I've posted anything in a long while. A good picture is a good way to start.



I like it when you post pics because they make me smile every time


----------



## rabbitislove

Surlysomething said:


> I think every picture I have ever seen you post has your mouth wide open. Haha. Were you born that way?



hahaha. i was thinking about that the other day.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

hahahaha, thanks???

I used to take pictures without smiling and I looked like a convict. so I figured no smile=convict, than really big smile=good picture. So I haven't stopped since. It's like an addiction.

I'll post one with no smile and no thumbs, in fact, I think you'll find it to be the exact opposite.



Surlysomething said:


> I think every picture I have ever seen you post has your mouth wide open. Haha. Were you born that way?





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I like it when you post pics because they make me smile every time





rabbitislove said:


> hahaha. i was thinking about that the other day.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

see, here's the opposite, it's just not the same. I'm not as sexy in the non smile ones.


----------



## Surlysomething

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> see, here's the opposite, it's just not the same. I'm not as sexy in the non smile ones.




Whoa, i'm all for smiles buut I was referring to your mouth being WIDE OPEN. Haha. I think most of us would look considerably less happy if we attempted the above picture.


----------



## daddyoh70

Posted this in the Recent Pics thread, but in case you missed it. Unfortunately I was dressed this way for a tremendously sad event.


----------



## HDANGEL15

daddyoh70 said:


> Posted this in the Recent Pics thread, but in case you missed it. Unfortunately I was dressed this way for a tremendously sad event.



*GLAD TO SEE YOU ((((DADDYoh))) and sorry for your loss *:blush:


----------



## BigChaz

I was throwing out old clothes today and I came across this shirt that I had completely forgot. It's a tad too small now though. I have no idea what the image on it is supposed to mean, but it makes me chuckle every time I see it. So I thought I'd share it! Please disregard my shit-eating grin, my face refuses to look normal in self-taken pictures for the internet apparently.


----------



## BigChaz

After thinking about it, I now get what my shirt is trying to depict. This is my feeling dumb face: :doh:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

BigChaz said:


> After thinking about it, I now get what my shirt is trying to depict. This is my feeling dumb face: :doh:




What is it trying to depict?


----------



## BigChaz

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> What is it trying to depict?



It's Saturn taking all of its moons for a walk while Earth takes it's one moon for a stroll. Except Saturn is kind of miserable.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

BigChaz said:


> It's Saturn taking all of its moons for a walk while Earth takes it's one moon for a stroll. Except Saturn is kind of miserable.



Cute shirt- cute picture


----------



## desertcheeseman

frankman said:


> @ picture 2: those nightclub bouncer uniforms seem to be getting skimpier and skimpier...



Not if you're the bouncer at a nudist colony... eh, forget it. I will admit though that is quite an intimidating scowl I've got there. I never realized that until now.


----------



## desertcheeseman

BigChaz said:


> I was throwing out old clothes today and I came across this shirt that I had completely forgot. It's a tad too small now though. I have no idea what the image on it is supposed to mean, but it makes me chuckle every time I see it. So I thought I'd share it! Please disregard my shit-eating grin, my face refuses to look normal in self-taken pictures for the internet apparently.



That is an awesome shirt, but I can't begin to imagine what went on in the artist's mind when they designed it. So moons are like dogs? If that's the case, why isn't Pluto in the picture?  Or is it that having many moons is a burden upon Saturn, who should have practiced better family planning like the Earth did, happily trotting along with its one solitary moon? Or is it just absurd for the sake of being absurd?  I must say nonetheless that is the niftiest T-shirt I have seen all day. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> see, here's the opposite, it's just not the same. I'm not as sexy in the non smile ones.


*Maybe not as sexy, but still cute as all get out - LOL!*



daddyoh70 said:


> Posted this in the Recent Pics thread, but in case you missed it. Unfortunately I was dressed this way for a tremendously sad event.


*If this is anything like NYPD (Police) or FDNY (Fire), I'm sorry for the loss of your brethren. *



BigChaz said:


> I was throwing out old clothes today and I came across this shirt that I had completely forgot. It's a tad too small now though. I have no idea what the image on it is supposed to mean, but it makes me chuckle every time I see it. So I thought I'd share it! Please disregard my shit-eating grin, my face refuses to look normal in self-taken pictures for the internet apparently.



*LOL! LOVE the t-shirt! *


----------



## BigChaz

I was bored so I took a picture. I have forgotten to buy new razor blades for about 4 days now, so I am starting to sport the hobo rapscallion look. Here is my dangerous, yet charmingly sarcastic pose:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Maybe not as sexy, but still cute as all get out - LOL!*



Why THANK you :wubu:


----------



## HDANGEL15

BigChaz said:


> I was bored so I took a picture. I have forgotten to buy new razor blades for about 4 days now, so I am starting to sport the hobo rapscallion look. Here is my dangerous, yet charmingly sarcastic pose:



*I like the look....I think you should try that out more often*


----------



## Melian

BigChaz said:


> I was bored so I took a picture. I have forgotten to buy new razor blades for about 4 days now, so I am starting to sport the hobo rapscallion look. Here is my dangerous, yet charmingly sarcastic pose:



I can see why that chick groped you at the perfume counter....


----------



## BigChaz

Complimented by beautiful women...life is good.


----------



## veil

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> hahahaha, thanks???
> 
> I used to take pictures without smiling and I looked like a convict. so I figured no smile=convict, than really big smile=good picture. So I haven't stopped since. It's like an addiction.
> 
> I'll post one with no smile and no thumbs, in fact, I think you'll find it to be the exact opposite.



i love your pics, i do the same goofy excited open grin in all my pictures too!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

veil said:


> i love your pics, i do the same goofy excited open grin in all my pictures too!



hahaha, you should share one so I don't feel so weird. I didn't know that people actually noticed. 

I was going to post another picture today . . . but I couldn't find one without my mouth open.


----------



## BigChaz

Ok, so which is better: Hobo Chaz that I posted earlier or clean shaven and fresh haircut Chaz posted below.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

With Halloween approaching I thought I'd add a picture.

Mexican Revolutionaries with a Border Patrol Agent.


----------



## WillSpark

Oh Hozay, you look so stereotypical!


----------



## Discodave

Trully my most epic of pictures ever.
Incredable hulk t shirt with most stupid looking glasses ever.
Good times 

View attachment small.jpg


----------



## Horseman

I visited my best friends Saturday and took some pictures.

Forgive our manners. Neither of us shaved -- not my face and not her legs. (Maybe she knew they'd be out of the frame).

View attachment Glenn&Tory2.jpg


----------



## chicken legs

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> With Halloween approaching I thought I'd add a picture.
> 
> Mexican Revolutionaries with a Border Patrol Agent.



I soooo want to party with u


----------



## chicken legs

Horseman said:


> I visited my best friends Saturday and took some pictures.
> 
> Forgive our manners. Neither of us shaved -- not my face and not her legs. (Maybe she knew they'd be out of the frame).
> 
> View attachment 70292



UMMMM how tall are U

By the by cute pic..


----------



## HDANGEL15

chicken legs said:


> UMMMM how tall are U
> 
> By the by cute pic..


*
ya i had to take a 2nd look...now inquiring minds want to know?????
and the unshaven thing is working for me :smitten:*


----------



## Horseman

chicken legs said:


> UMMMM how tall are U
> 
> By the by cute pic..



Thanks. And tall, but not as tall as that picture makes me look.

She's not very tall for a thoroughbred, and where this was shot, the ground on my side of the fence is two or three inches higher than on her side.

I don't know how tall that makes me look, but in reality I'm 6-foot-3.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Horseman said:


> I visited my best friends Saturday and took some pictures.
> 
> Forgive our manners. Neither of us shaved -- not my face and not her legs. (Maybe she knew they'd be out of the frame).
> 
> View attachment 70292



Wow nice picture, Horseman


----------



## Horseman

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Wow nice picture, Horseman



Thanks. It takes a smart guy to stand next to the right subjects and make himself look good. :happy:


----------



## HDANGEL15

Horseman said:


> Thanks. And tall, but not as tall as that picture makes me look.
> 
> She's not very tall for a thoroughbred, and where this was shot, the ground on my side of the fence is two or three inches higher than on her side.
> 
> I don't know how tall that makes me look, but in reality I'm 6-foot-3.


*
((HORSEMAN))) I am all of 60" tall...so 6'3 is pretty darn tall LOLOL*



*
for those of you haven't done that math..ya that makes me an even 5' tall *


----------



## BigChaz

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> ((HORSEMAN))) I am all of 60" tall...so 6'3 is pretty darn tall LOLOL*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> for those of you haven't done that math..ya that makes me an even 5' tall *



I CRUSH YOU! LIKE LITTLE BUG!


----------



## chicken legs

Horseman said:


> Thanks. It takes a smart guy to stand next to the right subjects and make himself look good. :happy:



That and you look really happy and it shows


----------



## Horseman

chicken legs said:


> That and you look really happy and it shows



Thanks. Aside from my kids, those horses are the joy of my life.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

chicken legs said:


> I soooo want to party with u



hahaha, thanks, we'll have to make sure it happens.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> With Halloween approaching I thought I'd add a picture.
> 
> Mexican Revolutionaries with a Border Patrol Agent.



*You are such a hoot! I love it!*



Horseman said:


> I visited my best friends Saturday and took some pictures.
> 
> Forgive our manners. Neither of us shaved -- not my face and not her legs. (Maybe she knew they'd be out of the frame).



*Oh My! What gorgeous beasts!!!*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

BigChaz said:


> I CRUSH YOU! LIKE LITTLE BUG!



You had a moment there...didn't you? It's okay if you have them on the net. Just don't have them at work like I do sometimes.......:blush: :doh:


----------



## benzdiesel

Well, once again the "awesome" factor will have to be subjective and somewhat charitable, but this is from a few weeks ago. I haven't posted in a while, so why not


----------



## BigChaz

benzdiesel said:


> Well, once again the "awesome" factor will have to be subjective and somewhat charitable, but this is from a few weeks ago. I haven't posted in a while, so why not



Seth Rogen?


----------



## OneWickedAngel

BigChaz said:


> Seth Rogen?



**Dislike* Sorry BigChaz, not even close



! The only thing they have in common is ethnicity and hair.

I fully admit Seth is one serious cutie-pie, but Benzdiesel is wins this hands down in the looks department . *


----------



## BigChaz

OneWickedAngel said:


> **Dislike* Sorry BigChaz, not even close
> 
> 
> 
> ! The only thing they have in common is ethnicity and hair.
> 
> I fully admit Seth is one serious cutie-pie, but Benzdiesel is wins this hands down in the looks department . *



Seth Rogen probably wouldn't sit on a wet rock anyways


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

OneWickedAngel said:


> **Dislike* Sorry BigChaz, not even close
> 
> 
> 
> ! The only thing they have in common is ethnicity and hair.
> 
> I fully admit Seth is one serious cutie-pie, but Benzdiesel is wins this hands down in the looks department . *



I don't know.....methinks we need to see them both nekkid to really be sure.......


----------



## Esther

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I don't know.....methinks we need to see them both nekkid to really be sure.......



I wholeheartedly support this suggestion!


----------



## RentonBob

Just a few while giving a tour of the Seattle to a friend. Doing my best Bruce Lee Kung Foo pose and at Snoqualmie Falls. 

View attachment 7335_1082027465541_1671973183_151170_786359_n[1].jpg


View attachment 7335_1082024785474_1671973183_151159_3930354_n[1].jpg


----------



## Teleute

Hee hee, I know those places!  I like the kung fu face, very classy!


----------



## RentonBob

Teleute said:


> Hee hee, I know those places!  I like the kung fu face, very classy!



Thanks very much


----------



## chicken legs

RentonBob said:


> Just a few while giving a tour of the Seattle to a friend. Doing my best Bruce Lee Kung Foo pose and at Snoqualmie Falls.



All that greenery is calling to me...great pics





mmmmmmmmmBEEELLLYYYY


----------



## RentonBob

chicken legs said:


> All that greenery is calling to me...great pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmmmmmmmmBEEELLLYYYY



Thank you *blushes*:blush:


----------



## DannyDapper

Alrighty then here we go :blush: 

View attachment Mua small.jpg


----------



## Tad

*makes sure he isn't standing between Danny and any of the FFA.....doesn't want to get trampled*


----------



## Cors

I don't normally look at men but woaaah, amazing moobs and belly!


----------



## Teleute

Tad said:


> *makes sure he isn't standing between Danny and any of the FFA.....doesn't want to get trampled*



You're safe from me for now, because I'm too busy sitting here with my jaw on the floor. :smitten::smitten: WOW!


----------



## DannyDapper

hahaha I don't even know how to react I'm sitting here with a permanent grin


----------



## Tad

Cors said:


> I don't normally look at men but woaaah, amazing moobs and belly!



Ditto!



Teleute said:


> You're safe from me for now, because I'm too busy sitting here with my jaw on the floor. :smitten::smitten: WOW!



Eh, you are so tiny I'd not be worried about the trampling so much....


----------



## OneWickedAngel

DannyDapper said:


> Alrighty then here we go :blush:



*Oh My! My! My! It's like...

Damn Danny I don't know what I want to reach out and fondle -er I mean- touch first! This is Teleute and I:*


----------



## DitzyBrunette

vavolff said:


> Since Im new here ... lets throw some pics in this section too! Since it looks like some people dont read all the threads on the board! Here ya go enjoy!



I know you from somewhere but can't remember, it's driving me nuts..


----------



## chicken legs

DannyDapper said:


> Alrighty then here we go :blush:



***signs on to see what all the whoha is about....trips over tad***


grrrrrrrr


----------



## Lady Bella UK

DannyDapper...that'll be me buying a one trip ticket to California then 

Hot, hot, hot, hot, HOT! :wubu::wubu::wubu:

Bella xXx


----------



## Teleute

Tad said:


> Eh, you are so tiny I'd not be worried about the trampling so much....



Yeah, the one you have to watch out for is Melian! Vicious, she is. 



OneWickedAngel said:


> *Oh My! My! My! It's like...
> 
> Damn Danny I don't know what I want to reach out and fondle -er I mean- touch first! This is Teleute and I:*



Damn straight!


----------



## strangeangel

OK. I only woke up to take in the laundry cos its raining.

Then I saw Cor's msn message blinking.

 Hmmm.

*opens link*

:shocked:

:smitten:

HOKAY! Back to bed! *drags still dropped lower jaw back to bed*


----------



## BigChaz

I want some attention! My turn, my turn. 

If you turn your attention the pictures below, you can admire my lovely farmer's tan. The second picture is a picture of Hozay as represented by BigChaz. (Sorry for the low quality, the iPhone camera really sucks a big one.)


----------



## Esther

:smitten: Great updates to this thread!

Danny, that is such a great picture! You have an amazing body!


And Chaz, you have the sweetest looking belly!!!


----------



## BigChaz

Esther said:


> :smitten: Great updates to this thread!
> 
> Danny, that is such a great picture! You have an amazing body!
> 
> 
> And Chaz, you have the sweetest looking belly!!!



Hooray I have a sweet looking belly. I have no idea what "sweet looking belly" is, but you have exclamation points after it so yay!!!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

BigChaz said:


> I want some attention! My turn, my turn.
> 
> If you turn your attention the pictures below, you can admire my lovely farmer's tan. The second picture is a picture of Hozay as represented by BigChaz. (Sorry for the low quality, the iPhone camera really sucks a big one.)



hahaha, I'm flattered? thank you? I'm not sure what to say?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I see Chaz is trying to show you how it's done, well let ME show you how it's done.



LIKE THIS!!!!




oUT FOR A friend's 21st birthday just this weekend.

You're only missing one small portion Chaz, you need the thumbs up, at least one thumbs up.


----------



## BigChaz

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I see Chaz is trying to show you how it's done, well let ME show you how it's done.
> 
> 
> 
> LIKE THIS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oUT FOR A friend's 21st birthday just this weekend.
> 
> You're only missing one small portion Chaz, you need the thumbs up, at least one thumbs up.



Damn! I forgot the thumbs up! Damn!!

Ok, I took my picture down of me impersonating you, it was starting to creep me out.


----------



## Melian

Teleute said:


> Yeah, the one you have to watch out for is Melian! Vicious, she is.



HEY NOW.

....

*tramples Tad*



*tramples him again, for fun*



BigChaz said:


> I want some attention! My turn, my turn.
> 
> If you turn your attention the pictures below, you can admire my lovely farmer's tan. The second picture is a picture of Hozay as represented by BigChaz. (Sorry for the low quality, the iPhone camera really sucks a big one.)



Send me the scary pic, please. I live for that shit.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I see Chaz is trying to show you how it's done, well let ME show you how it's done.
> 
> LIKE THIS!!!!
> 
> oUT FOR A friend's 21st birthday just this weekend.



:batting:

*great photo of you HOZAY....the hair looks GREAT!!
*


----------



## Esther

BigChaz said:


> Hooray I have a sweet looking belly. I have no idea what "sweet looking belly" is, but you have exclamation points after it so yay!!!



What I mean by that is... it is so perfect and cute and kissable!! I also love exclamation points!!!


----------



## daddyoh70

I'm the guy on the left


----------



## BigChaz

daddyoh70 said:


> I'm the guy on the left



Hey, I was afraid people wouldn't spot you, so I highlighted you


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

BigChaz said:


> Hey, I was afraid people wouldn't spot you, so I highlighted you



hahahaahaha, that's messed up. But funny.


----------



## daddyoh70

BigChaz said:


> Hey, I was afraid people wouldn't spot you, so I highlighted you



Your awesomeness is exceeded only by your sweet use of MS Paint! Thanks man :bow:


----------



## siegeturtle

Hi guys,

A photo of meself and buddy Rubin Deadfingers, hard at work recording a song after stuffing ourselves with pizza!:eat1:

View attachment baba&roobs.jpg


photo was taken by strangeangel, who is currently hijacking my laptop! grrr


----------



## HDANGEL15

siegeturtle said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> A photo of meself and buddy Rubin Deadfingers, hard at work recording a song after stuffing ourselves with pizza!:eat1:
> 
> 
> photo was taken by strangeangel, who is currently hijacking my laptop! grrr



*goodtimes.....*


----------



## Linda

BigChaz said:


> Ok, so which is better: Hobo Chaz that I posted earlier or clean shaven and fresh haircut Chaz posted below.



Chaz....I love your pictures. :wubu:
Keep em coming. :eat2:


----------



## Melian

siegeturtle said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> A photo of meself and buddy Rubin Deadfingers, hard at work recording a song after stuffing ourselves with pizza!:eat1:
> 
> 
> photo was taken by strangeangel, who is currently hijacking my laptop! grrr



Dimensions should start paying Cors and strangeangel for their recruiting services...lol. You guys look like you're having a good time :wubu:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I thought there was a "post a picture of yourself eating" thread, but I couldn't find it. So here I am, being awesome, eating a nice big hot dog. So big, they just stick it on a baguette.







And yes . . . I ate the whole thing.


----------



## BigChaz

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I thought there was a "post a picture of yourself eating" thread, but I couldn't find it. So here I am, being awesome, eating a nice big hot dog. So big, they just stick it on a baguette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes . . . I ate the whole thing.



I can eat a lot of food..but damn...that looks like some serious eatin there.


----------



## chaoticfate13

i figured id post more pics up here
since i havent in a long time
















i thought they were awesome belly pics haha


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I thought there was a "post a picture of yourself eating" thread, but I couldn't find it. So here I am, being awesome, eating a nice big hot dog. So big, they just stick it on a baguette.
> 
> 
> And yes . . . I ate the whole thing.



Where in the world did you get that at? And what was on it?


I'm a foodie....so please forgive me curiosity 



chaoticfate13 said:


> i figured id post more pics up here
> since i havent in a long time




OOoOoOo I have awaited your return my love  

Great pics- so nice to see you back


----------



## kinkykitten

chaoticfate13 said:


> i figured id post more pics up here
> since i havent in a long time



Lovely! Nice to see you again


----------



## WillSpark

Okay...Let's see if this works:

*WARNING: SUPER PICWHORE POST ALERT!!!*

I was home from swim practice and realized I was wearing my tiger-stripe print boxers. Coupled with the swim-hair, I thought it gave me that "wild look," and I went a bit overboard. A total of 12 pics bundled into one collage. 

In order right to left, and top to bottom: Smoldering, Casual, A Hozay Tribute, Silly/Stupid, Hm..., Timid, Laid Back, Three Angles of the Classic "Belly Resting on Countertop," A Full-Frontal, and an Undershot for Moobage Proportion.

*gasps for breath* Hope they came out looking well to you guys.


----------



## BigChaz

Calvin Klein called, they want their photo studio back.

P.S. - I want those boxers


----------



## WillSpark

But I can't very well just give them the bathroom. I do hygiene related things in there.


----------



## djudex

Creeptastic time! I look like a meth addled lumberjack in this one.


----------



## Horseman

djudex said:


> Creeptastic time! I look like a meth addled lumberjack in this one.



Well described. My mind would've constructed this picture, without the picture.

Oh, and way funny.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

WillSpark said:


> Okay...Let's see if this works:
> 
> *WARNING: SUPER PICWHORE POST ALERT!!!*
> 
> ...snip...


*Dammit boy! I do love it when you pic whore! The belly shots rock!*



djudex said:


> Creeptastic time! I look like a meth addled lumberjack in this one.


*"Yes, but such a damned cute one!" The last thing said by the one most likely to fall tripping over nothing and be the first killed by a meth addled lumberjack were this a horror movie.*



Horseman said:


> Well described. My mind would've constructed this picture, without the picture.
> 
> Oh, and way funny.


*I concur on both counts!*


----------



## rabbitislove

djudex said:


> Creeptastic time! I look like a meth addled lumberjack in this one.



You knew I had a lumberjack fetish. You play so unfair djudex! :wubu:

How will I focus on my graduate studies now!! *cries*


----------



## Melian

WillSpark said:


> Okay...Let's see if this works:
> 
> *WARNING: SUPER PICWHORE POST ALERT!!!*



Man...Hozay tribute pics crack me up. 



djudex said:


> Creeptastic time! I look like a meth addled lumberjack in this one.



Very hot. You look like Wolverine. RAWR.


----------



## WillSpark

Melian said:


> Man...Hozay tribute pics crack me up.
> .


Oddly, that's how I tend to smile anyway in social settings. And he's right about the required thumbs up. It's a must.


----------



## BigChaz

Oh gosh :doh:

Will, I am so sorry, I appear to have the same photographer as you. How embarassing....


----------



## Linda

BigChaz said:


> Oh gosh :doh:
> 
> Will, I am so sorry, I appear to have the same photographer as you. How embarassing....




 best collage ever


----------



## Paquito

methinx it's a COLLAGE BATTLE


----------



## djudex

rabbitislove said:


> You knew I had a lumberjack fetish. You play so unfair djudex! :wubu:
> 
> How will I focus on my graduate studies now!! *cries*



Well that's easy, just come up to the Great White North for a quickie so you can get it out of your system and then buckle down to your studies!:happy:


----------



## djudex

Melian said:


> Very hot. You look like Wolverine. RAWR.



I prefer to think Wolverine looks like me


----------



## littlefairywren

BigChaz said:


> Oh gosh :doh:
> 
> Will, I am so sorry, I appear to have the same photographer as you. How embarassing....



Awww, you guys are too cute This would make a good desktop!


----------



## WillSpark

Sadly, I missed whatever that other image was, but I suppose I win the collage battle since you got taken down by the photobucket "man." 

It doesn't matter. You were clearly just copying my swagger.


----------



## rabbitislove

djudex said:


> Well that's easy, just come up to the Great White North for a quickie so you can get it out of your system and then buckle down to your studies!:happy:



Dont threaten me with a good time. I am discontent with the American health care system, and horny.  If you dont mind being with a woman with a sprained ankle wearing a boot, its onnnnn.


----------



## BigChaz

WillSpark said:


> Sadly, I missed whatever that other image was, but I suppose I win the collage battle since you got taken down by the photobucket "man."
> 
> It doesn't matter. You were clearly just copying my swagger.



What the heck, why did photobucket take down my pictures


----------



## BigChaz

Let's try this again!


----------



## Linda

BigChaz said:


> Let's try this again!



That's right Chaz....keep posting them.
You're killing me man. Killing me!!


Is it hot in here???:blush:


----------



## djudex

rabbitislove said:


> Dont threaten me with a good time. I am discontent with the American health care system, and horny.  If you dont mind being with a woman with a sprained ankle wearing a boot, its onnnnn.



If we need to go anywhere I can just toss you over my shoulder and carry you, no stress on the ankles  We'll mosey on down to a medicentre, pump you full of delicious, candy coated pain killers and then party lumberjack style.


----------



## Linda

djudex said:


> If we need to go anywhere I can just toss you over my shoulder and carry you, no stress on the ankles  We'll mosey on down to a medicentre, pump you full of delicious, candy coated pain killers and then party lumberjack style.





How romantic. :wubu:


hehe


----------



## BigChaz

Linda said:


> That's right Chaz....keep posting them.
> You're killing me man. Killing me!!
> 
> 
> Is it hot in here???:blush:



I'm killing you?  I don't want anyone to die!


----------



## Linda

BigChaz said:


> I'm killing you?  I don't want anyone to die!



lol not that kind lol


----------



## WillSpark

Just as I suspected. Thing is, you just can't duplicate my kind of swagger. You do, however, have a size advantage with the ladies. 

That first bit was meant jokingly, of course, true as it may or may not be.

Can't beat my shorts, though.


----------



## BigChaz

WillSpark said:


> Just as I suspected. Thing is, you just can't duplicate my kind of swagger. You do, however, have a size advantage with the ladies.
> 
> That first bit was meant jokingly, of course, true as it may or may not be.
> 
> Can't beat my shorts, though.



Who needs swagger when you have jiggle?


----------



## WillSpark

BigChaz said:


> Who needs swagger when you have jiggle?



Point taken, but you need some swagger to set them off.


----------



## Melian

BigChaz said:


> Let's try this again!



Don't make us choose....


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

hahahaha, I'm getting my own tribute pictures . . . that's the coolest fucking thing ever.


----------



## Paquito

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> hahahaha, I'm getting my own tribute pictures . . . that's the coolest fucking thing ever.



You're a Dims legend now, live it up.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

BigChaz said:


> Let's try this again!





WillSpark said:


> Just as I suspected. Thing is, you just can't duplicate my kind of swagger. You do, however, have a size advantage with the ladies.
> 
> That first bit was meant jokingly, of course, true as it may or may not be.
> 
> *Can't beat my shorts, though.*



*Part of me is... *



*and part of me is...*





*Awesome!!!! :wubu::wubu:*



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> hahahaha, I'm getting my own tribute pictures . . . that's the coolest fucking thing ever.


*I don't know Hoozay; if imitation is the sincerest form, perhaps you need to pay back the tribute compliments by displaying your own bathroom collage*
*... just sayin'!*


----------



## OneWickedAngel

djudex said:


> If we need to go anywhere I can just toss you over my shoulder and carry you, no stress on the ankles  We'll mosey on down to a medicentre, pump you full of delicious, candy coated pain killers and then party lumberjack style.



*Oh HELL yeah! Just pick-up something from the drive-thru (can't take those meds on an empty tummy after all) and whisper something Paul Bunyan-ish in the ear and it's on baby! *


----------



## rabbitislove

djudex said:


> If we need to go anywhere I can just toss you over my shoulder and carry you, no stress on the ankles  We'll mosey on down to a medicentre, pump you full of delicious, candy coated pain killers and then party lumberjack style.



I swear Ive had fantasies like this. Have you been reading my diary?


----------



## djudex

rabbitislove said:


> I swear Ive had fantasies like this. Have you been reading my diary?



No but I am a part time employee of the Psychic Friends Network


----------



## Linda

djudex said:


> No but I am a part time employee of the Psychic Friends Network



So you know Dionne Warwick?? lol


----------



## djudex

She's 16 tonnes of crazy!


----------



## Linda

djudex said:


> She's 16 tonnes of crazy!


----------



## escapist

Man I miss this shirt...after I got over 475 I can hardly fit in it anymore.​


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

OneWickedAngel said:


> snip . . .
> 
> 
> *I don't know Hoozay; if imitation is the sincerest form, perhaps you need to pay back the tribute compliments by displaying your own bathroom collage*
> *... just sayin'!*



hahaha, you make a good point . . . so good, I'm actually thinking about it.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

free2beme04 said:


> You're a Dims legend now, live it up.



I know . . . I feel like I have to post an occasional pick. 

with great fame, comes great responsibility.


----------



## littlefairywren

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> hahaha, you make a good point . . . so good, I'm actually thinking about it.



Jose, I agree with OWA....get snapping with a camera now


----------



## Surlysomething

BigChaz said:


> Who needs swagger when you have jiggle?




The two series cracked me up! Thanks, boys. :bow:


----------



## BBW4Chattery

BigChaz said:


> Let's try this again!



Ha. You have a great sense of humor! good job!


----------



## chicken legs

OMG a pic whore war....


Carry on:eat1:


----------



## chicken legs

escapist said:


> Man I miss this shirt...after I got over 475 I can hardly fit in it anymore.​



I do love to see you try


----------



## warwagon86

due to requests i bring to you!!! haha i cant even finish that line im laughing while trying to type it

some pics to summarize the rest of my summer and first few weeks back in England!

Tubing in CT





Dunk Tank @ my Camp





One of the most amazing sights ever... the Rockies





Stupid night at the museum 2 got my hopes up for this





When Irish people dont wear suncream in Colorado during a heat wave.....





Back to England and having a few brews!!





My friends birthday 2 nights ago 





there that shall keep the masses pleased haha


----------



## Linda

warwagon86 said:


> due to requests i bring to you!!! haha i cant even finish that line im laughing while trying to type it
> 
> some pics to summarize the rest of my summer and first few weeks back in England!
> 
> Tubing in CT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dunk Tank @ my Camp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the most amazing sights ever... the Rockies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid night at the museum 2 got my hopes up for this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Irish people dont wear suncream in Colorado during a heat wave.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to England and having a few brews!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friends birthday 2 nights ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there that shall keep the masses pleased haha




You have amazing eyes. Thanks for sharing all of the great pics. Made me homesick for Colorado.


----------



## cammy

Awesome eyes and great photos!

and Willspark and BigChaz...absolutely love!!!


----------



## escapist

chicken legs said:


> I do love to see you try



Man did I have bad timing on posting my pic or what? No rep, or practically anything. Thanks for seeing me babe


----------



## ~da rev~

On vacation, about to tee off.

View attachment jjjjjjjj.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

escapist said:


> Man I miss this shirt...after I got over 475 I can hardly fit in it anymore.​


*((Hits Print key)Excuse me, I need to go to the ladies room for a few minutes)*:smitten:



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> hahaha, you make a good point . . . so good, I'm actually thinking about it.


*To paraphrase Yoda: Think, do not! Like Nike, be: JUST DO IT!*



warwagon86 said:


> due to requests i bring to you!!! haha i cant even finish that line im laughing while trying to type it
> 
> some pics to summarize the rest of my summer and first few weeks back in England!
> 
> Tubing in CT
> Dunk Tank @ my Camp
> One of the most amazing sights ever... the Rockies
> Stupid night at the museum 2 got my hopes up for this
> When Irish people dont wear suncream in Colorado during a heat wave.....
> Back to England and having a few brews!!
> My friends birthday 2 nights ago
> 
> there that shall keep the masses pleased haha


*There are NEVER, ever enough pics of you to keep us pleased! Even when you're lobster red.:happy:*



escapist said:


> Man did I have bad timing on posting my pic or what? No rep, or practically anything. Thanks for seeing me babe


*Not fair, O Beefy One. I hadn't been to this thread in over 24 hours. Give a gal a chance;(to clean up first) it takes time to circle around the various threads I'm subscribed to. I repped you as soon as I saw the glory of the gut! LOL! *



~da rev~ said:


> On vacation, about to tee off.


*Nice!*


----------



## Horseman

So the estranged wife (gawd I hate that term) told me today that I look just like my father in this picture.

She also said it makes me "look like a dirty old man."

Wait ... what is she trying to say about my father? 

View attachment GEC-2.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Horseman said:


> So the estranged wife (gawd I hate that term) told me today that I look just like my father in this picture.
> 
> She also said it makes me "look like a dirty old man."
> 
> Wait ... what is she trying to say about my father?



*I think it means you both have that charming (and very disarming) half smirk. It makes one want to ask "and just what were you thinking about just then?"*


----------



## Horseman

OneWickedAngel said:


> *I think it means you both have that charming (and very disarming) half smirk. It makes one want to ask "and just what were you thinking about just then?"*




I was thinking how goofy I felt holding a camera at arm's length trying to take my own picture, and wondering if I was even in the frame.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

~da rev~ said:


> On vacation, about to tee off.
> 
> View attachment 71510



This is very cute


----------



## seasuperchub84

Just thought Id post some pics of myself since I havent done it before on here.


----------



## WillSpark

The idea was to "prepare for a disaster." Think I'm pandemic ready?


----------



## Surlysomething

seasuperchub84 said:


> Just thought Id post some pics of myself since I havent done it before on here.



What a cutie!


----------



## seasuperchub84

Thanks


----------



## BigChaz

WillSpark said:


> The idea was to "prepare for a disaster." Think I'm pandemic ready?



I dare you to fart in that thing


----------



## OneWickedAngel

WillSpark said:


> The idea was to "prepare for a disaster." Think I'm pandemic ready?





BigChaz said:


> I dare you to fart in that thing


*ROFLMAO! I thought exactly the same thing! *


----------



## scroogey

WillSpark said:


> Okay...Let's see if this works:
> 
> *WARNING: SUPER PICWHORE POST ALERT!!!*
> 
> I was home from swim practice and realized I was wearing my tiger-stripe print boxers. Coupled with the swim-hair, I thought it gave me that "wild look," and I went a bit overboard. A total of 12 pics bundled into one collage.
> 
> In order right to left, and top to bottom: Smoldering, Casual, A Hozay Tribute, Silly/Stupid, Hm..., Timid, Laid Back, Three Angles of the Classic "Belly Resting on Countertop," A Full-Frontal, and an Undershot for Moobage Proportion.
> 
> *gasps for breath* Hope they came out looking well to you guys.




i just wanna say YUM to every one of those pictures. mmmmmm!! :eat2:


----------



## steely

Horseman said:


> So the estranged wife (gawd I hate that term) told me today that I look just like my father in this picture.
> 
> She also said it makes me "look like a dirty old man."
> 
> Wait ... what is she trying to say about my father?



You have very kind eyes and a handsome face. :happy:


----------



## WillSpark

OneWickedAngel said:


> *ROFLMAO! I thought exactly the same thing! *



Did you both not see the gas mask I was wearing *in* the damn thing?

It was sweaty in there too.


----------



## chicken legs

WillSpark said:


> The idea was to "prepare for a disaster." Think I'm pandemic ready?



Yes..your crown jewels look REALLLY secure


----------



## WillSpark

chicken legs said:


> Yes..your crown jewels look REALLLY secure



Yeah. I didn't realize until after the fact that it was essentially telling people I had radioactive junk.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

radioactive junk...lmao! 

dang the rep gods!!! i owe you one...


----------



## Melian

WillSpark said:


> Yeah. I didn't realize until after the fact that it was essentially telling people I had radioactive junk.



*the corniest thing I will ever say*

"So how long is your halflife?"


----------



## OneWickedAngel

WillSpark said:


> Yeah. I didn't realize until after the fact that it was essentially telling people I had radioactive junk.





Melian said:


> *the corniest thing I will ever say*
> 
> "So how long is your halflife?"






*Dammit I can't rep either of you! *


----------



## WillSpark

It's aight, OWA. I'm in the same boat. All of the reppable people are just too damn reppable.

And that was just brilliant, Mel. Just brilliant.


----------



## Tad

For some reason I love this failure of a pic.


----------



## warwagon86

Went to the NFL game in London this weekend so heres a few pics of a good time!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

warwagon86 said:


> Went to the NFL game in London this weekend so heres a few pics of a good time!!!



You are too hot for your own good. :blush:


----------



## djudex

Looks like it's a perfect storm kind of day today. I'm bored, I have time off and Dims is telling me I'm not interacting enough with the website or it's fine people.

So that being said it's HOLY CRAP I'M BORED SO IT'S DRESS-UP DAY!! Give the ladies what they want, that's what I always say. 

I apologize for the bright background, I did darken them up a bit but there's only so much you can do when you live with your place facing south.

For Melian-






For KinkyKitten-






For rabbit-






As a side note, it's unbelievably difficult to setup a camera to have a delay capture with gauntlets on.


----------



## Melian

djudex said:


> For Melian-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a side note, it's unbelievably difficult to setup a camera to have a delay capture with gauntlets on.



SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!

Thank you for making the effort. It totally paid off :smitten::smitten::smitten:

So uh....what do I owe you?


----------



## djudex

Melian said:


> SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!
> 
> Thank you for making the effort. It totally paid off :smitten::smitten::smitten:
> 
> So uh....what do I owe you?



Owe? Nothing was expected in return, just trying to brighten the day :happy:

Now that being said, I would never turn down a gift given in return


----------



## RobitusinZ

So I've been letting my hair and beard grow. What do you guys think?


----------



## Esther

RobitusinZ said:


> So I've been letting my hair and beard grow. What do you guys think?




Mmm, beard. :wubu:
I think it's a good look for you! I'm definitely biased though... fat dudes with beards are my weakness.


----------



## Tad

djudex said:


> Owe? Nothing was expected in return, just trying to brighten the day :happy:
> 
> Now that being said, I would never turn down a gift given in return



pssst, next time ask for a promise of her halloween pics.....one good costume deserves another!


----------



## Surlysomething

RobitusinZ said:


> So I've been letting my hair and beard grow. What do you guys think?




I'm digging the beard. But I have a weakness for the shaved head look.


----------



## rabbitislove

For rabbit-






As a side note, it's unbelievably difficult to setup a camera to have a delay capture with gauntlets on.[/QUOTE]

Wow. I just got beat up on by dementia patients all day. Thank you sir. The goodness you've brought is immeasurable. The only way it could even get better is if I could reach through my screen and rub that perfect soft looking belly. :wubu:

Man I gotta do a powerpoint, but if i keep looking here im going to have to shower first


----------



## rabbitislove

Esther said:


> Mmm, beard. :wubu:
> I think it's a good look for you! I'm definitely biased though... fat dudes with beards are my weakness.



We have the same weakness. My opinion is biased as well


----------



## djudex

rabbitislove said:


> Wow. I just got beat up on by dementia patients all day. Thank you sir. The goodness you've brought is immeasurable. The only way it could even get better is if I could reach through my screen and rub that perfect soft looking belly. :wubu:



The cure for an addled mind is the coddled belly. I think Chaucer said that.


----------



## whadup

Pretty skinny compared to everyone else! Be nice please! Haha :/ 

View attachment mail-2.jpeg


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Haven't posted in a while, so I figured I'd leave a small collection of pictures of me being awesome, and of course using my semi-famous dims pose.

enjoy.
















no Thumbs up, not my type of picture















and of course just me by myself.






I feel like a pic whore . . . :blush:


----------



## likeitmatters

rabbitislove said:


> For rabbit-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a side note, it's unbelievably difficult to setup a camera to have a delay capture with gauntlets on.



Wow. I just got beat up on by dementia patients all day. Thank you sir. The goodness you've brought is immeasurable. The only way it could even get better is if I could reach through my screen and rub that perfect soft looking belly. :wubu:

Man I gotta do a powerpoint, but if i keep looking here im going to have to shower first [/QUOTE]


----------



## likeitmatters

just taken a few days ago because some wanted to see me in a beard again and I just love it

:bow: 

View attachment 1017091030[1].jpg


----------



## RobitusinZ

There, trimmed it out a bit...had to make it look a lil more professional, as opposed to "I haven't shaved in 3 weeks."

Oh yeah, and don't mind the hair (sorry, Surly)...LOL...it's in transition...I'm just trying to grow it, but until it gets longer, I have to pack down my curls against my head (but they don't like cooperating).


----------



## Surlysomething

Best pic of the bunch. 




Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Haven't posted in a while, so I figured I'd leave a small collection of pictures of me being awesome, and of course using my semi-famous dims pose.
> 
> enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like a pic whore . . . :blush:


----------



## Surlysomething

RobitusinZ said:


> There, trimmed it out a bit...had to make it look a lil more professional, as opposed to "I haven't shaved in 3 weeks."
> 
> Oh yeah, and don't mind the hair (sorry, Surly)...LOL...it's in transition...I'm just trying to grow it, but until it gets longer, I have to pack down my curls against my head (but they don't like cooperating).



Don't you find it's a pain in the ass compared to having it shaved?


----------



## RobitusinZ

LOL, yeah, but as I'm growing older, I happen to be one of the dudes that still HAS hair, so, I want to flaunt it.  I had long hair as a kid in high school, so maybe I'm entering an early mid-life crisis.

Anyway, Cubans have a saying, "Me estoy poniendo viejo, pero no calbo", which means that I'm getting older, but not bald.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Tad said:


> For some reason I love this failure of a pic.



*what do you love about it...*


----------



## Tanuki

djudex said:


> *snip!*



Awesome pics, <3 the gauntlets...

Gives me ideas for pics~


----------



## OneWickedAngel

warwagon86 said:


> Went to the NFL game in London this weekend so heres a few pics of a good time!!!





Surlysomething said:


> You are too hot for your own good. :blush:


*HERE! HERE! I agree completely! *



djudex said:


> Looks like it's a perfect storm kind of day today. I'm bored, I have time off and Dims is telling me I'm not interacting enough with the website or it's fine people.
> 
> So that being said it's HOLY CRAP I'M BORED SO IT'S DRESS-UP DAY!! Give the ladies what they want, that's what I always say.
> 
> I apologize for the bright background, I did darken them up a bit but there's only so much you can do when you live with your place facing south.
> 
> For Melian-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a side note, it's unbelievably difficult to setup a camera to have a delay capture with gauntlets on.



:bow:*But so effin' worth it! :bow: Between the belly and the gauntlets? Seriously RAWR!*:bow:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

T-Bear said:


> Awesome pics, <3 the gauntlets...
> 
> Gives me ideas for pics~



*Me thinks there is soon going to be a very, very, VERY happy OneWickedAngel! (get paper towels ready for potential droolage)*


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Haven't posted in a while, so I figured I'd leave a small collection of pictures of me being awesome, and of course using my semi-famous dims pose.
> 
> enjoy.
> 
> no Thumbs up, not my type of picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and of course just me by myself.
> 
> I feel like a pic whore . . . :blush:



*Damn! What a beautiful HONEST smile Hoozay! You simply have to throw us girls a bone and post more pics like this every now and then. *


----------



## RobitusinZ

HAPPY HALLOWEEN!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

*WOW! And ewwww! LOL!

Looks like you just had a stint with a major oil spill and lost, badly - LOL*


----------



## Surlysomething

RobitusinZ said:


> HAPPY HALLOWEEN!




What are you? Haha. Should I know?


Happy Halloween!


----------



## RobitusinZ

LOL, I'm the Lord of the Dead. For our dept. theme this year, we did a human butcher shop, and I'm the demon who eats the dead.


----------



## Tors

I'm new to these forums, so I thought I'd introduce myself with a pic. I'm the big guy standing at the back there.  

View attachment Me.jpg


----------



## likeitmatters

just for the day....it will come off very quickly... 

View attachment 1031090937[1].jpg


----------



## Linda

Tors said:


> I'm new to these forums, so I thought I'd introduce myself with a pic. I'm the big guy standing at the back there.





Welcome to the boards.


----------



## thatkassiegirl

FunCuteGuy said:


>



Cuddle with me?


----------



## JimBob

likeitmatters said:


> just for the day....it will come off very quickly...



You remind me of Paul Giamatti in the upcoming _Cold Souls_.


----------



## escapist

likeitmatters said:


> just for the day....it will come off very quickly...



I like it, you ever shave your head bald too?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Tors said:


> I'm new to these forums, so I thought I'd introduce myself with a pic. I'm the big guy standing at the back there.



Very nice picture there, Tors. Welcome to the boards....hope to see more of you


----------



## happytinygal

oh how delicious looking


----------



## happytinygal

looking good


----------



## happytinygal

Tors said:


> I'm new to these forums, so I thought I'd introduce myself with a pic. I'm the big guy standing at the back there.


hello welcome looking good if I may say so :happy:
hope you like it here


----------



## happytinygal

djudex said:


> Looks like it's a perfect storm kind of day today. I'm bored, I have time off and Dims is telling me I'm not interacting enough with the website or it's fine people.
> 
> So that being said it's HOLY CRAP I'M BORED SO IT'S DRESS-UP DAY!! Give the ladies what they want, that's what I always say.
> 
> I apologize for the bright background, I did darken them up a bit but there's only so much you can do when you live with your place facing south.
> 
> For Melian-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a side note, it's unbelievably difficult to setup a camera to have a delay capture with gauntlets on.


wow your a very tall and big guy look great:happy:


----------



## djudex

happytinygal said:


> wow your a very tall and big guy look great:happy:



Much thanks Tiny :happy:


----------



## Melian

Ok you guys, you've had several days now.

Make with Halloween costume pics.

(please, and all that...)


----------



## WillSpark

Sure thang, Mel. 

But first, some back story: I had swim team conference this last weekend, and got back home that night. Wanting to do something, I dug through everything, dressing in some old black costume bits, and used an old prop-scythe and mace, and improvised make-up. The hair is mine without any styling (swim team does that), the white is clearasil acne cream, the black is charcoal, and the red is food coloring, which luckily only dyed me red for 24 hours.







Oh, and the only reason I wore this was to sit very still on our porch holding the candy and scaring trick-or-treaters. Totally worth it.


----------



## djudex

I was at a wedding on Halloween, I was just wearing black slacks and a red button down.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

djudex said:


> I was at a wedding on Halloween, I was just wearing black slacks and a red button down.



..which you probably looked really cute in, so post a pic


----------



## Melian

WillSpark said:


> Oh, and the only reason I wore this was to sit very still on our porch holding the candy and scaring trick-or-treaters. Totally worth it.



I hated bastards like you when I was a kid! You'd be eating your fresh, unchecked-potentially-razorblade-laced candy as you walked off the porch, and some ass jumps out and gives you a heart attack. Then you fall and some of the glitter rubs off of your My Little Pony costume....er....LOL 



djudex said:


> I was at a wedding on Halloween, I was just wearing black slacks and a red button down.



Terrifying! 

Who has their wedding on Halloween and doesn't have the guests wear costumes? Wedding fail.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

WillSpark said:


> ...snip...
> 
> Oh, and the only reason I wore this was to sit very still on our porch holding the candy and scaring trick-or-treaters. Totally worth it.



Not bad! Not bad at all for an improvised costume. 

Damn it! I can't Rep you for the scare-tactics memories! The first time I saw my youngest son do that to the trick-or-treaters my oldest and I nearly peed ourselves laughing as the poor little tykes went screaming. Did you at least call them back and let them get the candy?


----------



## rabbitislove

djudex said:


> I was at a wedding on Halloween, I was just wearing black slacks and a red button down.



Pictures? 

I was writing a paper on halloween, but got shitfaced the night before


----------



## djudex

DitzyBrunette said:


> ..which you probably looked really cute in, so post a pic





rabbitislove said:


> Pictures?
> 
> I was writing a paper on halloween, but got shitfaced the night before



I could only find the one so far, I was one of the fellas opening the double doors for the wedding procession. I make a good doorstop!


----------



## happytinygal

djudex said:


> Much thanks Tiny :happy:



Your welcome:blush:


----------



## WillSpark

OneWickedAngel said:


> Not bad! Not bad at all for an improvised costume.
> 
> Damn it! I can't Rep you for the scare-tactics memories! The first time I saw my youngest son do that to the trick-or-treaters my oldest and I nearly peed ourselves laughing as the poor little tykes went screaming. Did you at least call them back and let them get the candy?



Well, the majority didn't even want to come near me. "You go first." "No, you." "Maybe we should just skip this house..." And then there were the really little kids who just didn't deserve it. You know, the little one that wears a bumble-bee costume or what have you. And the parents were a little worried I'd totally freak them out to the point of a hysterical breakdown (which I totally could have ).

I think only one actually ran away before getting candy and he got out of there too quick for me to call him back, and I hadn't even jumped at him. Just sat still....like a statue...so he didn't really deserve it anyway. 

The kids seemed to be getting wimpier and wimpier as halloween becomes less and less scary. It's kind of a shame really.


----------



## Esther

WillSpark said:


> Oh, and the only reason I wore this was to sit very still on our porch holding the candy and scaring trick-or-treaters. Totally worth it.



You kinda look like the Devil from a Tom Waits rock opera I once saw called 'The Black Rider'.


----------



## Tad

djudex said:


> I make a good doorstop!



Hah, a new job opportunity for BHM! But you look good doing it


----------



## rabbitislove

djudex said:


> I could only find the one so far, I was one of the fellas opening the double doors for the wedding procession. I make a good doorstop!



If you were a doorstop...I think I would get slapped with soo many fines for public indecency.

:doh:


----------



## escapist

rabbitislove said:


> If you were a doorstop...I think I would get slapped with soo many fines for public indecency.
> 
> :doh:



**Grabs Popcorn and watches the show** :wubu:


----------



## djudex

rabbitislove said:


> If you were a doorstop...I think I would get slapped with soo many fines for public indecency.
> 
> :doh:


 
You know Colorado is only like 23 hours drive time from here, talk like that could get a girl hijacked 

Oh damn wait.. you have a boyfriend :sad:

Tell you what, dump him, I'll drive down and we can find some cozy little stopover along the Rockies somewhere to get to know each other better :batting:


----------



## rabbitislove

djudex said:


> You know Colorado is only like 23 hours drive time from here, talk like that could get a girl hijacked
> 
> Oh damn wait.. you have a boyfriend :sad:
> 
> Tell you what, dump him, I'll drive down and we can find some cozy little stopover along the Rockies somewhere to get to know each other better :batting:



Hahaha. Alright, but we'd better be careful where we go. If we get snowed in I dont want to end up at the shining motel

RED RUM! RED RUM!


----------



## Esther

rabbitislove said:


> Hahaha. Alright, but we'd better be careful where we go. If we get snowed in I dont want to end up at the shining motel
> 
> RED RUM! RED RUM!



Why not? You got something against undead twin girls? They just want to plaaay foreverrrr...


----------



## escapist

Oh in case you missed it here is a new one: 





I just noticed the tree growing out of my head lol




rabbitislove said:


> Hahaha. Alright, but we'd better be careful where we go. If we get snowed in I dont want to end up at the shining motel
> 
> RED RUM! RED RUM!



If you do here is a guide to tours and activities at the: Timberline Lodge. I have good memories as a kid playing up there in the snow.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

escapist said:


> Oh in case you missed it here is a new one:



:smitten: *Mmmmmmm, BEEFY indeedy!*::smitten:* ah, CL, aka one lucky, lucky, lucky girl!*
:blush:*(CL: Can you pimp E out just for a squashing sessions please - you'd make a mint! Well at least a few decent bucks, I know I'd lease! LOL )*
:bow::bow::bow::bow:


----------



## chicken legs

OneWickedAngel said:


> :smitten: *Mmmmmmm, BEEFY indeedy!*::smitten:* ah, CL, aka one lucky, lucky, lucky girl!*
> 
> :bow::bow::bow::bow:



Yes..I am one lucky Chicken.

Sure...but please let me document it in every way possible.


:wubu:


----------



## escapist

chicken legs said:


> Yes..I am one lucky Chicken.
> 
> Sure...but please let me document it in every way possible.
> 
> 
> :wubu:



She's only saying that cause I squashed her before work  :blush: :wubu:

OMG Hidden messages! PIMP ME OUT!!!!....Ok, been thinking of doing some sort of Vegas SSBHM Dream Squishing Vacation Package.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

chicken legs said:


> Yes..I am one lucky Chicken.
> Sure...but please let me document it in every way possible.
> :wubu:


I'm not shy - you're on! ROFLMAO 



escapist said:


> She's only saying that cause I squashed her before work  :blush: :wubu:
> OMG Hidden messages! PIMP ME OUT!!!!....Ok, been thinking of doing some sort of Vegas SSBHM Dream Squishing Vacation Package.








ROFL! DUDES!!! Don't _even_ play with us squash seeking girlies fantasies like that! If you two could only read some of the rep I've received very much in favor of the pimp out - whew!! LOL!!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

djudex said:


> I could only find the one so far, I was one of the fellas opening the double doors for the wedding procession. I make a good doorstop!



Forgive me Djudex, but I just keep seeing that image _horizontally_.


----------



## djudex

OneWickedAngel said:


> Forgive me Djudex, but I just keep seeing that image _horizontally_.



lol no worries


----------



## escapist

OneWickedAngel said:


> I'm not shy - you're on! ROFLMAO



Boy do I feel like a Hunk of meat at the market! ** Looks at his Avatar **


----------



## chilihead74

Well, I don´t know if it is "awesome" but I like the picture  Actually my boss took it at a company incentive  






Well, this is me at the wedding of a friend of mine:


----------



## happytinygal

it is an "awesome" pic keep them coming


----------



## chicken legs

Great pics....

Make sure you click on "User CP" to see all the interesting Comments your pics generate


----------



## Wanderer

Well, not too many costume pics here, though someone did take a couple of me...

Sadly, not all of that gut is me. (sigh) I need some help to afford more Calories, here... 

View attachment bearhead1.JPG


View attachment beargut1.JPG


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

chilihead74 said:


>



Yowsa yowsa, yum yum......wow :bow:


----------



## warwagon86

lol rocking out with a broken arm


----------



## likeitmatters

just growing and growing and got rid of the hair on the head lol 

View attachment 1026091950.jpg


----------



## ImNotFunny

I'm all like "ROAR!" :blush:


----------



## DitzyBrunette

ImNotFunny said:


> I'm all like "ROAR!" :blush:



Very very nice! :happy:


----------



## ImNotFunny

DitzyBrunette said:


> Very very nice! :happy:


 thanksss


----------



## OneWickedAngel

ImNotFunny said:


> I'm all like "ROAR!" :blush:



And you rock out?! Oooooooh! Now, _I'm_ like all "RAWR!"


----------



## Melian

ImNotFunny said:


> I'm all like "ROAR!" :blush:



And I'm all like "MOAR!"


----------



## JoeVanHalen

My awesome new hat.. 






Ignore my awesome ceiling, decorating in the awesome new year.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I didn't do too awesome mini golfing, but here's a picture anyways.


----------



## Twilley




----------



## OneWickedAngel

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I didn't do too awesome mini golfing, but here's a picture anyways.


Hey H! Niiice pic!



Twilley said:


> ...


Don't know what it is Twilley. There's just something about your expression, me likey!


----------



## Twilley

OneWickedAngel said:


> Hey H! Niiice pic!
> 
> 
> Don't know what it is Twilley. There's just something about your expression, me likey!



Much obliged, ma'am...


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

Just performed the annual head shave (in the middle of winter, yes, I'm _that_ stupid) so figured I'd share the streamlined look with you. On second thoughts, perhaps I should have dealt with the mono-brow _before_ I took the picture :doh:


----------



## JoeVanHalen

lol I shaved my beard off last week, my face was FREEEEZING today.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom

sporting an awesome hat/shirt and glazed expression


----------



## escapist

Boris_the_Spider said:


> Just performed the annual head shave (in the middle of winter, yes, I'm _that_ stupid) so figured I'd share the streamlined look with you. On second thoughts, perhaps I should have dealt with the mono-brow _before_ I took the picture :doh:



Here ya go man I fixed it for ya post op: 

....ok I touched up the color and shadows, and softened it a bit, and added a highlight to your eye that was in the shadow of your eyelashes....sorry I'm a bit of a perfectionist. 

View attachment IMG_0409-rev2.jpg


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

escapist said:


> Here ya go man I fixed it for ya post op:
> 
> ....ok I touched up the color and shadows, and softened it a bit, and added a highlight to your eye that was in the shadow of your eyelashes....sorry I'm a bit of a perfectionist.



hahaha, this . . . is awesome.


----------



## IszyStone

RentonBob said:


> A couple pics from my recent trip to Hawaii. Hope ya like em



Wow...this is going to seem totally lame, but the recognition I am feeling is awesome. I always get to see that store when I drive through Koloa. I'm just about freaking out.


----------



## escapist

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> hahaha, this . . . is awesome.



Heheh-heh thanks its nice to have fans of my work lol.


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

escapist said:


> Here ya go man I fixed it for ya post op:
> 
> ....ok I touched up the color and shadows, and softened it a bit, and added a highlight to your eye that was in the shadow of your eyelashes....sorry I'm a bit of a perfectionist.



That's fantastic


----------



## WillSpark

Back in the happy thread I said I was the lead in an Elvis-based musical. Well, I have pics of me in full costume now. For the real show I'll probably darken my hair.






Yeah, be jealous of my blue suedes.


----------



## pdesil071189

To the right person awesome


----------



## Surlysomething

WillSpark said:


> Back in the happy thread I said I was the lead in an Elvis-based musical. Well, I have pics of me in full costume now. For the real show I'll probably darken my hair.
> 
> 
> Yeah, be jealous of my blue suedes.



Great pictures! Love the shoes.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

WillSpark said:


> Back in the happy thread I said I was the lead in an Elvis-based musical. Well, I have pics of me in full costume now. For the real show I'll probably darken my hair.
> 
> Yeah, be jealous of my blue suedes.



*Wow, the greaser look really changes the look of your face; very nice! Especially, loving the cowlick in the front! And yes, so jealous of the shoes!!

A short video of you singing and dancing if you please! :batting:*


----------



## CherryRVA

Great pic Boris....before and after E worked on it.


----------



## ~da rev~

New Cap! 

View attachment NEWPIC.jpg


----------



## RJI

I'm on vacation for a few days (thats holiday for you Brits) so no shaving needed. Its cold so i had to bust out the warm hat.


----------



## steely

RJI said:


> I'm on vacation for a few days (thats holiday for you Brits) so no shaving needed. Its cold so i had to bust out the warm hat.



Very nice pic, love the hat! Enjoy your vacation.


----------



## RJI

T/Y Steely, anytime off work is a good time...


----------



## steely

RJI said:


> T/Y Steely, anytime off work is a good time...



You do have a point there. :happy:


----------



## Linda

RJI said:


> I'm on vacation for a few days (thats holiday for you Brits) so no shaving needed. Its cold so i had to bust out the warm hat.




Happy Vacation to you!!!


----------



## veil

djudex said:


> Looks like it's a perfect storm kind of day today. I'm bored, I have time off and Dims is telling me I'm not interacting enough with the website or it's fine people.
> 
> So that being said it's HOLY CRAP I'M BORED SO IT'S DRESS-UP DAY!! Give the ladies what they want, that's what I always say.
> 
> I apologize for the bright background, I did darken them up a bit but there's only so much you can do when you live with your place facing south.



i'm a little late to the party but i just had to add... oh lordy do they grow 'em nice & big in alberta! all of these shots are fantastic.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*


~da rev~ said:



New Cap! 

View attachment 74376

Click to expand...


I WANT THAT TO GO SHOVEL SNOW IN RIGHT NOw!!!!!*


----------



## ~da rev~

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> 
> I WANT THAT TO GO SHOVEL SNOW IN RIGHT NOw!!!!!*



It has a buckle so it can wrap around my chinny chin chin and keep me all cozy! 

I have to shovel snow too D:


----------



## WillSpark

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Wow, the greaser look really changes the look of your face; very nice! Especially, loving the cowlick in the front! And yes, so jealous of the shoes!!
> 
> A short video of you singing and dancing if you please! :batting:*



Will do as soon as we actually do the production come February. 

I know, how I can I hold out on you after this teaser, right?


----------



## likeitmatters

steely said:


> Very nice pic, love the hat! Enjoy your vacation.




anyone ever tell you sir you look like Rupaul? lol just kidding but seriously you look like a bigger version of phil collins....

:bow:


----------



## RJI

likeitmatters said:


> anyone ever tell you sir you look like Rupaul? lol just kidding but seriously you look like a bigger version of phil collins....
> 
> :bow:




Me, Phil Collins... never heard that so interesting indeed


----------



## steely

RJI said:


> Me, Phil Collins... never heard that so interesting indeed



It's the hat.


----------



## RJI

Ahhh the hat, if someone could send me some of his talent and money it would help with my comparison.


----------



## likeitmatters

with the hat covering the most important part of your body and you will have a gig with some sexy woman here...what do you think girls? a full length pic where the hat is hiding that one part that is sexy?


:bow:


----------



## freakinlaynie

WillSpark said:


> Why have the ladies (the very beautiful ladies) the only ones with a gender-specific post-a-pic thread? C'mon guys! Let's get to it!
> 
> View attachment 53613
> 
> 
> View attachment 53614




I have a strong urge to cuddle with you. very cute :happy:


----------



## ChubbyPuppy

pdesil071189 said:


> To the right person awesome



Rawr! You look squishy and snuggly!

Lots of great pics in this thread guys, keep it up. Topless shots plz.


----------



## BigIzzy

And this is me! 

View attachment my dick from below.jpg


----------



## ChubbyDucky

Loving the pics, they're all fat-tab-ulous!


----------



## Horseman

My lovely daughter (whose pizza infringes) and I spent New Year's Eve at Symphony Hall with Amanda Palmer and the Boston Pops. We flew up from North Carolina on the 31st and back on Jan. 1, leaving Logan Airport about 10 hours after this picture was taken in our room at the Midtown Hotel.

I've decided that I really adore Boston even though I've hardly spent any time there. I will rectify that lack of time in the city this fall when my son gets back to the area for his senior year of college. ... He's presently spending his whole junior academic year in Japan. 

View attachment NewYearGlenn.jpg


----------



## KingMordred




----------



## JonesT

This is me 

View attachment me.jpeg


----------



## JonesT

Another one 

View attachment txting.jpg


----------



## rabbitislove

BigIzzy said:


> And this is me!



You have such a cute face and squishy tummy! Your girlfriend is so lucky


----------



## BigIzzy

rabbitislove said:


> You have such a cute face and squishy tummy! Your girlfriend is so lucky



thanks:blush: lol...I've actually gained 40lbs.


----------



## Horseman

Visited the horses, took some pictures. 

View attachment Red&Glenn1-1-9-10.jpg


View attachment Red&Glenn2-1-9-10.jpg


View attachment Red&Glenn3-1-9-10.jpg


View attachment Tory&Glenn1.jpg


View attachment Tory&Glenn2.jpg


----------



## Weirdo890

I actually don't have a pic of my self, so I'll post a YouTube vid of me instead.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wU24ty301nY

BTW, feel free to leave comments.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Weirdo890 said:


> I actually don't have a pic of my self, so I'll post a YouTube vid of me instead.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wU24ty301nY
> 
> BTW, feel free to leave comments.



Dude, if you're savvy enough to post a YouTube video, you damn sure can post a picture. This is not the first you've done this. You want us to watch what you have to say? No problem, place links to your personal vids in your signature like everyone else does and at least _give us a choice_ whether we want to watch.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Horseman said:


> Visited the horses, took some pictures.



Great pics Horseman. You look so comfortable with them (and they with you). How long have you had them? How often do you get to visit?


----------



## Weirdo890

OneWickedAngel said:


> Dude, if you're savvy enough to post a YouTube video, you damn sure can post a picture. This is not the first you've done this. You want us to watch what you have to say? No problem, place links to your personal vids in your signature like everyone else does and at least _give us a choice_ whether we want to watch.



You have the choice whether or not to click on the link. I don't have any pics on my computer. Sure I'll post it in my signature. I'm sorry if I've offended you.


----------



## Horseman

OneWickedAngel said:


> Great pics Horseman. You look so comfortable with them (and they with you). How long have you had them? How often do you get to visit?




Thanks. They are boarded about three and a half hours away from me, so I only get up there every couple of months.

The small one, named All In On Red (or Little Reeee-eeeeed when the girls at the farm call him in the field) was born in June. I also own his mother, Lady's Wager, not pictured.

The dark bay is named Bushes Victory, or "Tory" for short. I didn't name her, but she was born the year that George H.W. Bush barely won the White House and her sire's name was Spartan Victory ("spartan" often being used to mean "austere"). I've had her a couple of years. Her first pregnancy slipped in 2008, then in March last year she foaled an absolutely stunning chestnut filly (same color as red, but a little deeper/darker) with four tall, white stockings and a huge white blaze on her face. ... The baby's sire was a horse named Mighty Forum and because her dam's sire was named Spartan Victory, I named the filly Oracle at Delphi.

Sadly, two Sundays before Thanksgiving, the weanlings were spooked by a falling tree in the pasture and -- as horses do, being "flight" animals -- they all took off at top speed in the dark. "Delphy" led the pack right through the wooden fence, shattering her shoulder. She had to be put down.

My fourth horse is a 19-year-old gray stallion named Silver Music. He was a pretty good racehorse in his day. "Tory" is presently in foal to Silver for a baby due June 1. The vet couldn't predict the sex from the ultrasound. ... And, yes, pregnant horses do have ultrasounds.


----------



## Tad

Horseman said:


> New Year's Eve at Symphony Hall with Amanda Palmer and the Boston Pops.



How was that? 

I've come to really like Amanda Palmer over this past year....all because of Dimensions, where I heard about the fuss between her and her label about her Leed's United video, where they thought she should not be showing her stomach given that it was not totally toned and flat. Anyway, she seems like she's be a lot of fun to see live.....so colour me a bit jealous!


----------



## Horseman

Tad said:


> How was that?
> 
> I've come to really like Amanda Palmer over this past year....all because of Dimensions, where I heard about the fuss between her and her label about her Leed's United video, where they thought she should not be showing her stomach given that it was not totally toned and flat. Anyway, she seems like she's be a lot of fun to see live.....so colour me a bit jealous!




It was awesome.

We sat in second balcony right, clear around at the edge of the stage, in the front row. So we sort of "overhung" the stage all night, with a view from the side, but probably better than if we were way in the back but looking straight-on.

I've seen Amanda Palmer three times now: Performing completely alone, just her and the keyboard, in a 400-seat venue at Carrboro Arts Center here in North Carolina; performing with Nervous Cabaret (a strange and good band with drums, guitars and horns), all jammed onto that same Carrboro Arts Center stage back in November; and now with the whole Boston Pops on New Year's Eve in Symphony Hall, a national landmark that is rated one of the top acoustic venues in the world.

Amanda Palmer completely fills whatever space she's given, leaving you to wonder at times whether the building can contain her. Every live show is an experience. I took a friend who has attended hundreds of concerts in his life, and for all sorts of music, from Ian Anderson (Jethro Tull) to Tool, lots of people you've never heard of, and megastars like Elton John or Fleetwood Mac. After seeing Amanda Palmer backed by Nervous Cabaret, _he hugged me_ and said, "I haven't been this entertained in at least a decade."

Any chance I get to see her again, I will. And I hope she and drummer Brian Viglione hook back up and do some Dresden Dolls shows again in the future, because I wouldn't miss one of those if I could help it, either.

I enjoy all sorts of music, just about everything but rap (including jazz, big band, classical, etc.). And I just can't get over her, and her with with Brian in Dresden Dolls. It's dark and often weird or wild, but it's wonderful. And she'll sing about almost anything, from falling in love by radio with an NPR host, to school shootings, to mental illness.

Amanda is the most communicative and accommodating "rock star" you'll ever see, too. She not only interacts with her fans throughout every performance and on her blog. But after every show, Amanda will go to the lobby, or somewhere, and meet everyone who cares to stay and wait in line. She signs autographs and poses for pictures. ... I have one where she snuggled me so closely that people on Facebook have seriously asked me, "Is that your new girlfriend?" I'm thinking I should start answering, "Yes!"

And it was a little hard for me to believe of myself at first, but now I consider this husky-voiced, rough-edged girl who completely plucks her eyebrows (and draws them back in, artistically) -- but doesn't shave her pits -- to be the sexiest beast on the planet.

If anybody here is into even slightly alternative music and isn't afraid of the term "Brechtian punk cabaret" -- which Amanda coined to keep people from calling them "goth" and such -- give her and them a try. ... It's hard to fathom that a piano or keyboard, a drum set, and two voices can create a sound so complete and compelling.

They'll even let you download their music for free at their Web site. There's a "digital hat" icon at the top for people to click and leave donations via PayPal, just like you would pitch money in a hat for a street performer (which is where Amanda in particular started). But if you want to just take the tunes without supporting them financially, you can.

For samples ...

Here's Amanda alone on the grand piano in an exclusive performance of "The Point of it All" for an Australian Webcast.

A raucous and humorous NC-17 music video for the Dolls' very-catchy song "Backstabber." ... In the video, Brian and Amanda are, as they undress one another, uncovering tattoos that are evidence of each others' (real or imagined?) prior flings or recent affairs -- all other musical personalities. ... I really like this song.

And here's one of the Dolls' best-known songs, "Half Jack," about a girl with serious daddy issues. This is a live version running 10:23, with the first four and a half minutes or so consisting of Brian being a virtuoso on the drums. :bow:

We now return you to your regular programming, "Gentleman, Post an Awesome Pic of Yourselves."


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Weirdo890 said:


> You have the choice whether or not to click on the link. I don't have any pics on my computer. Sure I'll post it in my signature. I'm sorry if I've offended you.



You didn't offend me; whatever.



Horseman said:


> Thanks. They are boarded about three and a half hours away from me, so I only get up there every couple of months.
> 
> The small one, named All In On Red (or Little Reeee-eeeeed when the girls at the farm call him in the field) was born in June. I also own his mother, Lady's Wager, not pictured.
> 
> The dark bay is named Bushes Victory, or "Tory" for short. I didn't name her, but she was born the year that George H.W. Bush barely won the White House and her sire's name was Spartan Victory ("spartan" often being used to mean "austere"). I've had her a couple of years. Her first pregnancy slipped in 2008, then in March last year she foaled an absolutely stunning chestnut filly (same color as red, but a little deeper/darker) with four tall, white stockings and a huge white blaze on her face. ... The baby's sire was a horse named Mighty Forum and because her dam's sire was named Spartan Victory, I named the filly Oracle at Delphi.
> 
> Sadly, two Sundays before Thanksgiving, the weanlings were spooked by a falling tree in the pasture and -- as horses do, being "flight" animals -- they all took off at top speed in the dark. "Delphy" led the pack right through the wooden fence, shattering her shoulder. She had to be put down.
> 
> My fourth horse is a 19-year-old gray stallion named Silver Music. He was a pretty good racehorse in his day. "Tory" is presently in foal to Silver for a baby due June 1. The vet couldn't predict the sex from the ultrasound. ... And, yes, pregnant horses do have ultrasounds.



Wow, sorry about the loss of Delphi. That had to be really hard. 
I love their names (if not necessary the reason why for a couple of them - ) Now please try to remember you're dealing with mostly non-equine people here. "four tall" threw me for a moment before I remembered horses were measured in _hands_. I admit I had to Google the numerical measurement of a hand to figure out her height. I could ask a ton more questions out of curiosity, but I'll be nice and stop here.


----------



## Horseman

OneWickedAngel said:


> I could ask a ton more questions out of curiosity, but I'll be nice and stop here.



Ask me anything. Probably not in the thread, but PM is cool. ... I LOVE my horses, and all horses, and will converse with anyone about them at great length.


----------



## BigIzzy

Horseman said:


> My lovely daughter (whose pizza infringes) and I spent New Year's Eve at Symphony Hall with Amanda Palmer and the Boston Pops. We flew up from North Carolina on the 31st and back on Jan. 1, leaving Logan Airport about 10 hours after this picture was taken in our room at the Midtown Hotel.
> 
> I've decided that I really adore Boston even though I've hardly spent any time there. I will rectify that lack of time in the city this fall when my son gets back to the area for his senior year of college. ... He's presently spending his whole junior academic year in Japan.



I've never been to Boston myself, but I've heard tons of praise of it and never a bad word.:bow: It makes me really want to get there someday! Especially being a history buff!:smitten: You just made me start daydreaming about and drooling over Boston!


----------



## Horseman

BigIzzy said:


> I've never been to Boston myself, but I've heard tons of praise of it and never a bad word.:bow: It makes me really want to get there someday! Especially being a history buff!:smitten: You just made me start daydreaming about and drooling over Boston!



Yeah, Izzy, and the city itself is actually very compact. You can reach everything in the more historic parts of the city without renting a car.

We flew in to Logan, took the T (subway) to Symphony Station, and disembarked in the morning right by the venue where the show would be that night, and catty-corner across the street from our hotel. Tons of shopping, restaurants and historic locations were within walking distance, and if not within walking distance of where we were standing, readily within walking distance (even for us big guys) of some other T station.

I'm going back in the fall, riding the T from Logan to whatever hotel I choose, riding the T out to Suffolk Downs for the Massachusetts Handicap (provided they don't cancel this year as they did last year due to the economy), and buying a commuter rail ticket if I need to go all the way to Waltham in the suburbs, where my son goes to college. ... Or he can ride the commuter rail in and stay with me at the hotel.

I'm a country boy at heart. I like visiting cities, but for the most part I'm not enthralled with the idea of living in one. But I think I could get into Boston. ... Thankfully cold doesn't bother me.


----------



## rabbitislove

BigIzzy said:


> thanks:blush: lol...I've actually gained 40lbs.



Uhh, pics?


----------



## Saoirse

Horseman said:


> My lovely daughter (whose pizza infringes) and I spent New Year's Eve at Symphony Hall with Amanda Palmer and the Boston Pops. We flew up from North Carolina on the 31st and back on Jan. 1, leaving Logan Airport about 10 hours after this picture was taken in our room at the Midtown Hotel.




SO JEALOUS. AFP is my idol. :wubu: and Neil Gaiman is so sexy and smart!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

these pictures aren't meant to be awesome, but I enjoy sharing on this thread. 

One is just of me with my work in Progress kind of, facial hair.







and this one is me trying to look like a doucher at work with someone's sunglasses on.






Enjoy, I suppose.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> these pictures aren't meant to be awesome, but I enjoy sharing on this thread.
> 
> One is just of me with my work in Progress kind of, facial hair.
> 
> and this one is me trying to look like a doucher at work with someone's sunglasses on.
> 
> Enjoy, I suppose.



Well I am enjoying. :happy: Nice to see another facet of you Sinyour Garseeya. Can't wait for more pics as the beard fully comes in. Besides, you look cool in the over-sized Gucci glasses.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> these pictures aren't meant to be awesome, but I enjoy sharing on this thread.
> 
> One is just of me with my work in Progress kind of, facial hair.
> 
> and this one is me trying to look like a doucher at work with someone's sunglasses on.
> 
> Enjoy, I suppose.


*
NICE...i like the new looks....*


----------



## HDANGEL15

Horseman said:


> My lovely daughter (whose pizza infringes) and I spent New Year's Eve at Symphony Hall with Amanda Palmer and the Boston Pops. We flew up from North Carolina on the 31st and back on Jan. 1, leaving Logan Airport about 10 hours after this picture was taken in our room at the Midtown Hotel.
> 
> I've decided that I really adore Boston even though I've hardly spent any time there. I will rectify that lack of time in the city this fall when my son gets back to the area for his senior year of college. ... He's presently spending his whole junior academic year in Japan.


*

awesome photo.....great style and the pizza.....well.....enuf said*


----------



## rabbitislove

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> these pictures aren't meant to be awesome, but I enjoy sharing on this thread.
> 
> One is just of me with my work in Progress kind of, facial hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this one is me trying to look like a doucher at work with someone's sunglasses on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy, I suppose.



I like the facial hair. Then again as Canadians, Esther and I are biased about beards, so take that into consideration.


----------



## Surlysomething

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> these pictures aren't meant to be awesome, but I enjoy sharing on this thread.
> 
> One is just of me with my work in Progress kind of, facial hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this one is me trying to look like a doucher at work with someone's sunglasses on.
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy, I suppose.



Very, very handsome.


----------



## djudex

Home from a long day at the office, any volunteers to help a fella out with a nice, warm comforting meal? :eat1:


----------



## likeitmatters

djudex said:


> Home from a long day at the office, any volunteers to help a fella out with a nice, warm comforting meal? :eat1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I love to cook and chat and get to know someone....and I am one of the strange gay men who are not into having sex with everyone hot man they have over for dinner though a hug for a good meal would be nice but I am only 5 5 and you are a little taller so I guess I would hug your waistline then lol
> 
> but seriously, I could invite you over for dinner and home made apple pie and afterwards thank you for coming and leave....I am a perfect gentlemen...
> 
> :bow:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> Very, very handsome.



Well thank you. 

I'm actually thinking of going to vancouver this may. You should let me know about the weather. Is May a good time, or should I wait a little longer?


----------



## escapist

djudex said:


> Home from a long day at the office, any volunteers to help a fella out with a nice, warm comforting meal? :eat1:



Dude, I'm totally straight. I'm one of those strange straight guys that loves hanging out with his straight friends and having fun. you should come over, we could have straight dinner, and straight beer, and straight desert. Did I mention I'm totally straight?

 :happy: Sorry I couldn't resist it was to funny lol


----------



## likeitmatters

escapist said:


> Dude, I'm totally straight. I'm one of those strange straight guys that loves hanging out with his straight friends and having fun. you should come over, we could have straight dinner, and straight beer, and straight desert. Did I mention I'm totally straight?
> 
> :happy: Sorry I couldn't resist it was to funny lol[/COLOR




and I know that because I was pointing out to ya that you could come to my house and be very confortable around me because I am not like the rest of the gay community..I AM NOT A MAN WHORE and have no desires to waste my time with men in general. I do not mind cooking and laughing and having a beer with anyone..but anything else forget it. I am not in the grips of lust for anybody now or ever...

and did I say I am respectfull too...? just had to say..

why dont you read some of my posts, I may kid with anybody here, but that is only thing I will do..sorry if I got you slightly upset..not my way.

joey

:bow::bow:


----------



## HDANGEL15

djudex said:


> Home from a long day at the office, any volunteers to help a fella out with a nice, warm comforting meal? :eat1:



*Nothing i would love more...but you gotta hop a plane to BWI first......*


----------



## djudex

Gentlemen, gentlemen! I'm not even straight gay, please, I know I'm chock full of awesomosity but you gotta stop all this fussin' and a feudin'! :batting:


----------



## likeitmatters

djudex said:


> Gentlemen, gentlemen! I'm not even straight gay, please, I know I'm chock full of awesomosity but you gotta stop all this fussin' and a feudin'! :batting:





who is feuding? I do not recall being on family fued the television show...lol

:bow:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

djudex said:


> Home from a long day at the office, any volunteers to help a fella out with a nice, warm comforting meal? :eat1:


I'd have to stop warming your lap first.
If two females fight over a man it's called a "cat fight". What's it called if two guys fight over a man?) 
Just sayin'...Heh-heh-heh-heh-heh....


----------



## escapist

likeitmatters said:


> and I know that because I was pointing out to ya that you could come to my house and be very confortable around me because I am not like the rest of the gay community..I AM NOT A MAN WHORE and have no desires to waste my time with men in general. I do not mind cooking and laughing and having a beer with anyone..but anything else forget it. I am not in the grips of lust for anybody now or ever...
> 
> and did I say I am respectfull too...? just had to say..
> 
> why dont you read some of my posts, I may kid with anybody here, but that is only thing I will do..sorry if I got you slightly upset..not my way.
> 
> joey
> 
> :bow::bow:



LOL No I think I just got miss-understood. Sorry, my brand of humor. To me the whole thing was hilarious because I never sit there and tell someone that I'm straight or have intentions on being a good boy or anything like that. You have mentioned many times your abhorrence of those in frequent sexual partner community. I suppose you were just trying to convey that you have no intentions of anything kinky going on. Trust me I knew what you meant. It just read funny to me that's all. I just thought it would be funny if I tried as a straight guy to write itin a similar way. I laughed as it read just as equally odd.

I've had dinner with gay and bi persons in the past. I don't remember it ever being an issue other than laughing to ourselves at the people who thought something "funny" was going on.


----------



## RJI

OneWickedAngel said:


> I'd have to stop warming your lap first.
> If two females fight over a man it's called a "cat fight". What's it called if two guys fight over a man?)
> Just sayin'...Heh-heh-heh-heh-heh....



Cock Fight ?


----------



## HEINEKEN

I posted this on the weight board too, under the belly hang thread. 

View attachment jan 6th.jpg


----------



## BigIzzy

rabbitislove said:


> Uhh, pics?



well....let's see here...Here we go! What do ya'll think?

ps sorry about the fuzziness...darn unsteady hands 

View attachment 216.JPG


----------



## Linda

djudex said:


> Gentlemen, gentlemen! I'm not even straight gay, please, I know I'm chock full of awesomosity but you gotta stop all this fussin' and a feudin'! :batting:



Bwahahahaha. I almost peed my pants.


----------



## rabbitislove

BigIzzy said:


> well....let's see here...Here we go! What do ya'll think?
> 
> ps sorry about the fuzziness...darn unsteady hands



I think that 40 + looks good on you, hot damn.

You need a better photographer though


----------



## rabbitislove

escapist said:


> LOL No I think I just got miss-understood. Sorry, my brand of humor. To me the whole thing was hilarious because I never sit there and tell someone that I'm straight or have intentions on being a good boy or anything like that. You have mentioned many times your abhorrence of those in frequent sexual partner community. I suppose you were just trying to convey that you have no intentions of anything kinky going on. Trust me I knew what you meant. It just read funny to me that's all. I just thought it would be funny if I tried as a straight guy to write itin a similar way. I laughed as it read just as equally odd.
> 
> I've had dinner with gay and bi persons in the past. I don't remember it ever being an issue other than laughing to ourselves at the people who thought something "funny" was going on.



Considering your past with women, if you were bi, you wouldnt even have time to get on this board. You'd be getting more ass than a toilet seat


----------



## rabbitislove

djudex said:


> Home from a long day at the office, any volunteers to help a fella out with a nice, warm comforting meal? :eat1:



You just had to play into my cooking and belly rub fantasy didn't you. DIDNT YOU?


----------



## djudex

rabbitislove said:


> You just had to play into my cooking and belly rub fantasy didn't you. DIDNT YOU?



I can't help it if I'm a fantasy come true...you see that shirt? Know what it's made from? Boyfriend material, oh yeahhhhhh.


----------



## escapist

rabbitislove said:


> Considering your past with women, if you were bi, you wouldnt even have time to get on this board. You'd be getting more ass than a toilet seat



Man, that took me a bit to stop laughing...yeah I hate to imagine how bad that would be.


----------



## BigIzzy

rabbitislove said:


> I think that 40 + looks good on you, hot damn.
> 
> You need a better photographer though



thanks!
ya...I know....that pic was after probably two or three dozen tries that you could barely make out what was being photographed(fat sexy me!)


----------



## rabbitislove

djudex said:


> I can't help it if I'm a fantasy come true...you see that shirt? Know what it's made from? Boyfriend material, oh yeahhhhhh.



OHH SNAP!

{I really hope I can rep that}

EDIT: I CANT! Someone rep him for me!!! DAMNIT!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

rabbitislove said:


> OHH SNAP!
> 
> {I really hope I can rep that}
> 
> EDIT: I CANT! Someone rep him for me!!! DAMNIT!



Rep is served, my lady!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

RJI said:


> Cock Fight ?



Good answer :bow:


----------



## Kanzuo

Edit: Damn, can't find anywhere to upload them


----------



## Knoxz

That's me...or at least it was the last time I checked 

Don't mind the white spots that appear to be on my face, I think the mirror was a bit dirty.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Knoxz said:


> That's me...or at least it was the last time I checked
> 
> Don't mind the white spots that appear to be on my face, I think the mirror was a bit dirty.



*cougar patrol endorsment.........MEOW...................*


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Found an old pic.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Knoxz said:


> That's me...or at least it was the last time I checked
> 
> Don't mind the white spots that appear to be on my face, I think the mirror was a bit dirty.


Your face?? (looks up) Oh, yeah! There are dots !!!:blush: :batting:



Geodetic_Effect said:


> Found an old pic.


HAHHAHAHAHA! Love it!


----------



## charlieversion2

Geodetic_Effect said:


> Found an old pic.




So, you were big as a kid too? :happy:


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

ChrisVersion2 said:


> So, you were big as a kid too? :happy:



lol, not that big.


----------



## mszwebs

I just have to state that every time I see this thread title, I smile because it reminds me of Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure.

But you have to read the thread title in a Keanu Reeves voice to get the full effect lol.



Carry on!


----------



## chicken legs

ChrisVersion2 said:


> So, you were big as a kid too? :happy:



hahahaha...I just got it...


----------



## charlieversion2

chicken legs said:


> hahahaha...I just got it...




Thank you :bow:


----------



## ~da rev~

I picture I made when I was bored. My photoshoppings are at the beginning stages as I just got it.  


View attachment smalljerk.jpg


----------



## rabbitislove

Weirdo890 said:


> I actually don't have a pic of my self, so I'll post a YouTube vid of me instead.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wU24ty301nY
> 
> BTW, feel free to leave comments.




Your a cutie! Lucky BBWs


----------



## siren_

djudex said:


> Home from a long day at the office, any volunteers to help a fella out with a nice, warm comforting meal? :eat1:



This is quite a handsome pic, sir. :3 
Everyone needs to post more full body photos like this!!


----------



## djudex

siren_ said:


> This is quite a handsome pic, sir. :3



Why thank you siren, much appreciated :happy:



> Everyone needs to post more full body photos like this!!



Yeah! Bust out them torsos!


----------



## djudex

Strike whilst the iron is hot!

I call this the "Annoyed With The Dirty Mirror Yet Somewhat Diabolical" look.


----------



## BubbleButtBoy

http://i854.photobucket.com/albums/ab103/TheFloatingHedgehog/tony-1.jpg?t=1265401435
Don't ask, It was an interesting day...


----------



## Linda

BubbleButtBoy said:


> http://i854.photobucket.com/albums/ab103/TheFloatingHedgehog/tony-1.jpg?t=1265401435
> Don't ask, It was an interesting day...



Ok seriously....I have to ask now.


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg

djudex said:


> Strike whilst the iron is hot!
> 
> I call this the "Annoyed With The Dirty Mirror Yet Somewhat Diabolical" look.



Heh, sorry, but I couldn't NOT think of Mick from _Wolf Creek_ when I saw you pic. I know, really awful of me.


----------



## BubbleButtBoy

Linda said:


> Ok seriously....I have to ask now.



Musicals can make a man do strange things =\


----------



## siren_

@ djudex

Wow, you are incredibly tall!! 0_0 Amazing.


----------



## djudex

siren_ said:


> @ djudex
> 
> Wow, you are incredibly tall!! 0_0 Amazing.



They say that no man is an island but I think I probably qualify as at least a mountain.


----------



## siren_

@ djudex - Yes, i'm really impressed. I think if i saw anyone as tall as you let alone as big :3 I couldn't help but to stare a little too long XD. Is there a belly pic for us ladies in the future? ha ha


----------



## Knoxz

HDANGEL15 said:


> *cougar patrol endorsment.........MEOW...................*





OneWickedAngel said:


> Your face?? (looks up) Oh, yeah! There are dots !!!:blush: :batting:




Why, thank you ladies :happy:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

siren_ said:


> @ djudex - Yes, i'm really impressed. I think if i saw anyone as tall as you let alone as big :3 I couldn't help but to stare a little too long XD. Is there a belly pic for us ladies in the future? ha ha



Siren honey, you might want to take a little gander HERE or HERE or maybe even HERE. 
 *Not that I remember such things *
Of course future pics are _always _welcome.:batting:


----------



## djudex

siren_ said:


> @ djudex - Yes, i'm really impressed. I think if i saw anyone as tall as you let alone as big :3 I couldn't help but to stare a little too long XD. Is there a belly pic for us ladies in the future? ha ha





OneWickedAngel said:


> Siren honey, you might want to take a little gander HERE or HERE or maybe even HERE.
> *Not that I remember such things *
> Of course future pics are _always _welcome.:batting:



I'll have to take some more belly pics soon. I burned myself on a baking sheet last week so I have a big red mark on my belly right now


----------



## OneWickedAngel

djudex said:


> I'll have to take some more belly pics soon. I burned myself on a baking sheet last week so I have a big red mark on my belly right now



*You effin' belly TEASE!*


----------



## Isla620

OneWickedAngel said:


> Siren honey, you might want to take a little gander HERE



Oh, wow. :eat2: I can't believe I somehow missed that one in my meanderings here. I hope that burn heals FAST!


----------



## djudex

I guess taken in perspective it's not that big a burn mark


----------



## OneWickedAngel

djudex said:


> I guess taken in perspective it's not that big a burn mark



*The line to kiss the boo-boo and make it all better forms after ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------->here *
:kiss2:* I will break for Rabbits.*


----------



## rabbitislove

OneWickedAngel said:


> I will break for Rabbits.



Hahaha, thank God. Wouldnt want to get mowed down  

Anyway, it is a rather small burn and I think your just showing it off so cute FFAs will kiss your belly. 

If this is true, good job because it sure as hell worked  

PS: What were you doing baking topless. Wow, you baking topless. Damnit I had a paper to finish and now Im distracted!!! I tells ya the Dims is interfering with my booklearnin' damnit!


----------



## NYC_FFA

djudex said:


> Strike whilst the iron is hot!
> 
> I call this the "Annoyed With The Dirty Mirror Yet Somewhat Diabolical" look.



*Faints*

*Awakens, fans herself, and then remembers she's attached*

...........................................

*Sneaks back to the computer...* :blush:


----------



## BigChaz

rabbitislove said:


> Hahaha, thank God. Wouldnt want to get mowed down
> 
> Anyway, it is a rather small burn and I think your just showing it off so cute FFAs will kiss your belly.
> 
> If this is true, good job because it sure as hell worked
> 
> PS: What were you doing baking topless. Wow, you baking topless. Damnit I had a paper to finish and now Im distracted!!! I tells ya the Dims is interfering with my booklearnin' damnit!



I made raspberry scones while topless yesterday. Then I ate a few with lemon curd and a few with clotted cream.

Hey, good luck with that paper!


----------



## rabbitislove

Dude, there just needs to be a topless BHM cooking channel.

If only us FFAs were more vocal and had mo' money. 

(As a future yoga teacher and social worker I will be so po', I cant afford the o or r.)


----------



## djudex

rabbitislove said:


> it is a rather small burn and I think your just showing it off so cute FFAs will kiss your belly.
> 
> If this is true, good job because it sure as hell worked



I can admit it, I'm a belly kiss whore.



> PS: What were you doing baking topless. Wow, you baking topless. Damnit I had a paper to finish and now Im distracted!!! I tells ya the Dims is interfering with my booklearnin' damnit!



Despite the havoc it might cause your academic life I'll have to admit that I prefer the naked/nearly naked life. I'm usually wandering around in either just shorts or boxer briefs.


----------



## siren_

@ djudex -That is an amazing pic thank you. You look even better than I imagined


----------



## escapist

rabbitislove said:


> Dude, there just needs to be a topless BHM cooking channel.
> 
> If only us FFAs were more vocal and had mo' money.
> 
> (As a future yoga teacher and social worker I will be so po', I cant afford the o or r.)



ROFL, hahaha Chicken Leg's gives me crap for this all the time because I'm 1/2 nude 90% of the time cooking and cleaning in the house. She reminds me to envision it as if walking in on a playboy model 1/2 naked making your breakfast. I really do forget I make it hard for her to function sometimes. :blush:


----------



## djudex

siren_ said:


> @ djudex -That is an amazing pic thank you. You look even better than I imagined



I aim to please :happy:



escapist said:


> ROFL, hahaha Chicken Leg's gives me crap for this all the time because I'm 1/2 nude 90% of the time cooking and cleaning in the house. She reminds me to envision it as if walking in on a playboy model 1/2 naked making your breakfast. I really do forget I make it hard for her to function sometimes. :blush:



We can co-host a cooking show on the Food Network: "Fat Bastard Cookin' With Jude and The Escapist"!


----------



## siren_

djudex said:


> I aim to please :happy:



You definately have. That's a nice belly. I'm surprised the FFAs haven't attacked and claimed every piece of you yet. ha ha ha . :eat2:


----------



## djudex

siren_ said:


> You definately have. That's a nice belly. I'm surprised the FFAs haven't attacked and claimed every piece of you yet. ha ha ha . :eat2:



There seems to be a dirth of FFAs here where I live and so my belly goes unloved except by the wonderful women here on Dims. I keep trying to convince rabbit to move up here but for some crazy reason she is hesitant to move just to be closer to some random guy she doesn't really know from the internet :doh:


----------



## rabbitislove

djudex said:


> I keep trying to convince rabbit to move up here but for some crazy reason she is hesitant to move just to be closer to some random guy she doesn't really know from the internet :doh:



I can be irrational like that sometimes...


----------



## Tad

I was aiming for a cool camera angle for a pic for this thread....I ended up first posting the result over on the "goofiest pictures" thread instead. Decided to anyway put it here too.


----------



## BigChaz

Sorry about the crap quality, but here is me!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

BigChaz said:


> I made raspberry scones while topless yesterday. Then I ate a few with lemon curd and a few with clotted cream.
> ..snip...





BigChaz said:


> Sorry about the crap quality, but here is me!



What's crap about this picture is a) you're not holding a tray of raspberry scones with lemon curds and/or clotted cream in it and you're not shirtless and b) YOU'RE NOT HOLDING A TRAY OF RASPBERRY SCONES WITH LEMON CURD AND/OR CLOTTED CREAM AND YOU'RE NOT SHIRTLESS! 

Harumph!


----------



## BigChaz

OneWickedAngel said:


> What's crap about this picture is a) you're not holding a tray of raspberry scones with lemon curds and/or clotted cream in it and you're not shirtless and b) YOU'RE NOT HOLDING A TRAY OF RASPBERRY SCONES WITH LEMON CURD AND/OR CLOTTED CREAM AND YOU'RE NOT SHIRTLESS!
> 
> Harumph!



I promise scones in the near future! Oh god, what have I done


----------



## OneWickedAngel

BigChaz said:


> I promise scones in the near future! Oh god, what have I done



(Insert wicked evil lecherous grin here) You can thank me now ladies...:bow:


----------



## chicken legs

OneWickedAngel said:


> What's crap about this picture is a) you're not holding a tray of raspberry scones with lemon curds and/or clotted cream in it and you're not shirtless and b) YOU'RE NOT HOLDING A TRAY OF RASPBERRY SCONES WITH LEMON CURD AND/OR CLOTTED CREAM AND YOU'RE NOT SHIRTLESS!
> 
> Harumph!



hahahaha...I totally second that Harumph...Where's the beef?


----------



## KFD

Me and ryan the roomie, at his wedding today. The bastard made third class, AND got married, so when we come back from Afghan, I will probably get some 18 year old tool for a roommate. 

(I am on the left).

That's it, I am buying a boat!

KFD 

View attachment meandryan.jpg


----------



## doughtub




----------



## chicken legs

You.....

There's some beef:eat2:...


----------



## Isla620

BigChaz said:


> Sorry about the crap quality, but here is me!



:smitten: :eat2:


----------



## Melian

OneWickedAngel said:


> What's crap about this picture is a) you're not holding a tray of raspberry scones with lemon curds and/or clotted cream in it and you're not shirtless and b) YOU'RE NOT HOLDING A TRAY OF RASPBERRY SCONES WITH LEMON CURD AND/OR CLOTTED CREAM AND YOU'RE NOT SHIRTLESS!
> 
> Harumph!



I don't think I've ever agreed with you more....


----------



## chicken legs

KFD said:


> Me and ryan the roomie, at his wedding today. The bastard made third class, AND got married, so when we come back from Afghan, I will probably get some 18 year old tool for a roommate.
> 
> (I am on the left).
> 
> That's it, I am buying a boat!
> 
> KFD



I want to sail on a boat...I got my flippy floppies..lol


----------



## Amandy

BigChaz said:


> Sorry about the crap quality, but here is me!



:smitten: yummmmahhhhhh


----------



## manoflight

the face say it all ....it was 3 years ago..... 

View attachment DSC00117.JPG


----------



## BigChaz

Promise kept. I wish I had a mirror in my house that wasn't in the damn bathroom!

Anyways, here is a picture of me in my boxers with a full plate of delicious scones that I am chowing down on as I type this post. Have I fulfilled my duty?


----------



## chicken legs

baking skillz are hotttaa


----------



## Isla620

My god. That looks delicious.





Oh...right...the scones too. :blink:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Isla620 said:


> My god. That looks delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...right...the scones too. :blink:



*!Exactamundo!*


----------



## OneWickedAngel

BigChaz said:


> Promise kept. I wish I had a mirror in my house that wasn't in the damn bathroom!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, here is a picture of me in my boxers with a full plate of delicious scones that I am chowing down on as I type this post. Have I fulfilled my duty?









Oooooh! Delicioso! Yes, you have fulfilled your duty quite nicely grasshopper!








*PLEASE, PLEASE, PRETTY PLEASE Rep Chaz for this!!!*

And ladies I'll accept all thank-yous in the form of Rep - lol 
​


----------



## rabbitislove

BigChaz said:


> Promise kept. I wish I had a mirror in my house that wasn't in the damn bathroom!
> 
> Anyways, here is a picture of me in my boxers with a full plate of delicious scones that I am chowing down on as I type this post. Have I fulfilled my duty?



I thank Jesus/Buddha/Ganesha/Shiva/The Flying Spagetti Monster everyday that this forum exists, and I can perv out 24/7.


----------



## chicken legs

rabbitislove said:


> I thank Jesus/Buddha/Ganesha/Shiva/The Flying Spagetti Monster everyday that this forum exists, and I can perv out 24/7.



Can I get a amen


----------



## LoveBHMS

OneWickedAngel said:


> Oooooh! Delicioso! Yes, you have fulfilled your duty quite nicely grasshopper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PLEASE, PLEASE, PRETTY PLEASE Rep Chaz for this!!!*
> 
> And ladies I'll accept all thank-yous in the form of Rep - lol
> ​



Did it for you. Called it rep by proxy although definitely rep-worthy. Hot!


----------



## siren_

djudex said:


> There seems to be a dirth of FFAs here where I live and so my belly goes unloved except by the wonderful women here on Dims. I keep trying to convince rabbit to move up here but for some crazy reason she is hesitant to move just to be closer to some random guy she doesn't really know from the internet :doh:





rabbitislove said:


> I can be irrational like that sometimes...



You guys should skpye/aim/msn/webcam then. :0 Don't let him get away rabbit!! :eat2:


----------



## BigChaz

Sweet. Went to bed,woke up, went to work, came back to a bunch of positive comments and rep! Can't complain about that! This stud muffin is still single ladies! *double thumbs up*


----------



## LoveBHMS

BigChaz said:


> Sweet. Went to bed,woke up, went to work, came back to a bunch of positive comments and rep! Can't complain about that! This stud muffin is still single ladies! *double thumbs up*



Some Floridian FFA needs to get on this now.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

BigChaz said:


> Sweet. Went to bed,woke up, went to work, came back to a bunch of positive comments and rep! Can't complain about that! This stud muffin is still single ladies! *double thumbs up*



A stud muffin, that can bake muffins...?






OH HELL YEAH!


----------



## MasterShake

Here's a current pic of me with my "Montana Survivalist" beard-thingy going.

Can't decide whether to keep it, or go back to the quasi-goatee I normally wear. (I do live in Kansas, so the beard's probably gone come summer no matter what!  ) 

View attachment IMG000008.jpg


View attachment asa.jpg


----------



## BigChaz

P.S. - Keep the goatee


----------



## rabbitislove

HAHAHA. Chaz, what??? *confused*

Also, I love the goatee.


----------



## BigChaz

rabbitislove said:


> HAHAHA. Chaz, what??? *confused*
> 
> Also, I love the goatee.



She looks so terrified of him!


----------



## rabbitislove

Somehow I wouldnt be. He looks cuddly. :wubu:


----------



## WillSpark

M-i-z! Z-o-u!


----------



## freakyfred

Rare moment of self confidence!


----------



## siren_

I think you need to reupload your pic fred...


----------



## freakyfred

siren_ said:


> I think you need to reupload your pic fred...



Weird. It's coming up for me. Anyways here it is again just in case.


----------



## siren_

works now. yay!!


----------



## Ninja Glutton

At Runyon Canyon a week since moving to the West Coast.

It's been beautiful out here while it's been dumping foot after foot of snow on my home turf.

I'm really loving it so far, though.


----------



## henry73

Hey ya go ladies. 

View attachment IMAG0046.JPG


----------



## escapist

henry73 said:


> Hey ya go ladies.



Here Henry, I hope you don't mind. It was suggested I enhance the "mood" and background of your pic :happy:

Boy it sure looks like you enjoy your time @ the Beach  

View attachment Henry-summer-beach2.jpg


----------



## henry73

escapist said:


> Here Henry, I hope you don't mind. It was suggested I enhance the "mood" and background of your pic :happy:
> 
> Boy it sure looks like you enjoy your time @ the Beach



I love it, thanks looks better then my dull room LOL


----------



## escapist

henry73 said:


> I love it, thanks looks better then my dull room LOL



Yeah, all your missing now is a hammock and a bottle of Corona. :happy:


----------



## henry73

escapist said:


> Yeah, all your missing now is a hammock and a bottle of Corona. :happy:



And a hot beach babe in a string bikini


----------



## Bearsy

Gettin loved on by some friends






Got my hair did




We put a candle in it.






Sittin in my snowthrone!


----------



## siren_

bearsy, you look like a lotta fun *throws snowball*


----------



## Zowie

Is it just me or is there a moob grab and a "I'm so naughty" look in the first pic? 

Either way, nice. And yeah, snowball. o_o


----------



## BigChaz

bionic_eggplant said:


> Is it just me or is there a moob grab and a "I'm so naughty" look in the first pic?
> 
> Either way, nice. And yeah, snowball. o_o



I see two people grabbing moobs in that picture. And two dudes about to suck some moob. I also see a My Little Pony.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Bearsy said:


> Gettin loved on by some friends
> 
> *No fair! I wasn't there!*
> 
> Got my hair did
> We put a candle in it.
> *HAHA! LOVE IT!*
> 
> 
> Sittin in my snowthrone!
> *DIBS on sitting on the lap! DIBS on sitting on the lap!
> I said DIBS ON SITTING ON THE LAP!
> *


*Seriously cool pics Bearsy! You know how to have fun, adding my snow ball to the pile! *







BigChaz said:


> I see two people grabbing moobs in that picture. And two dudes about to suck some moob. I also see a My Little Pony.


*I'm too busy being jealous that I'm not in "My Little Pony"'s spot! *


----------



## Melian

BigChaz said:


> I also see a My Little Pony.





OneWickedAngel said:


> that I'm not in "My Little Pony"'s spot!



Psh....you know that thing is badass when he bothers to put it up.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I really wish I would have just bought the hat when I had the chance.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I really wish I would have just bought the hat when I had the chance.



Hoozay!!! 

LOL! That hat is all shades of rad on you, you should have bought it!!! What I really love is for a split-second there I thought you had a blond ponytail sticking out from the back. hee-hee!


----------



## That Guy You Met Once

This is my favorite self-portrait photo right now - I noticed a mail truck parked outside of the building where I work, and thought the convex mirrors were cool.





And this is my face (and my bass).


----------



## Joe944

Well the thread title mentions to post a singular pic, but since I'm new here I figured I'd post a couple. The gray haired and keg tossing pictures were from the dorm days, and the suit was probably about a year ago. 

I have some newer pictures on my other hard drive but I somehow got hit with an extremely nasty virus that overwrote my BIOS and rendered the motherboard useless, so I've been hesitant and lazy to retrieve the data. 

Of course.. I can always take some newer pics if I were so inclined.


----------



## escapist

Joe944 said:


>



Matt Parkman, anybody?  






You could tell people your his little brother....are you sure you can't make people think and feel things?


----------



## Joe944

Wouldn't be the first time I heard that.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Joe944 said:


>



Well hellooooo Joe  Adorable ~ Welcome!



> Of course.. I can always take some newer pics if I were so inclined.



Oh I think you should. Please do.


----------



## Joe944

Well you're in luck! I found some on my phone I forgot about. They should be up here in a second.

I actually just cut my hair this week, still have the goatee though. Don't mind the bathroom, took these at work.


----------



## rabbitislove

Joe944 said:


> Well you're in luck! I found some on my phone I forgot about. They should be up here in a second.
> 
> I actually just cut my hair this week, still have the goatee though. Don't mind the bathroom, took these at work.



You look sexy with the goatee! Keep it for sure!


----------



## Zowie

Those are two different people, fo' sure. 
But Matt Parker... :wubu: Dunno, I loved him. He was the shizz, and well Joe, it's hard to resist a man in a suit.

But I like the goatee version too, very nice. >w<


----------



## Joe944

I tend to change how I look from time to time, mainly going from hippy to clean cut. The hair was getting so damn long, and my hair is pretty wavy so it just wasn't working out.

I do like goatees though, even if for some reason mine is sorta red when my hair is dark brown. Can see the red more in person I think. I had a pretty fat beard a few years back, that was kinda fun too even though I think some people were scared of it!


----------



## HDANGEL15

Joe944 said:


> I tend to change how I look from time to time, mainly going from hippy to clean cut. The hair was getting so damn long, and my hair is pretty wavy so it just wasn't working out.
> 
> I do like goatees though, even if for some reason mine is sorta red when my hair is dark brown. Can see the red more in person I think. I had a pretty fat beard a few years back, that was kinda fun too even though I think some people were scared of it!



*hate to admit i prefer the *clean cut* JOE..but it's alllll good*


----------



## HDANGEL15

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I really wish I would have just bought the hat when I had the chance.



*HOZAY...go buy that hat.....its so YOU!!!!!!*


----------



## Joe944

HDANGEL15 said:


> *hate to admit i prefer the *clean cut* JOE..but it's alllll good*



It honestly feels better to be clean cut, long hair has a few advantages but overall the short hair is so much easier to manage and just looks cleaner.


----------



## Melian

HDANGEL15 said:


> *hate to admit i prefer the *clean cut* JOE..but it's alllll good*



I have to agree. Clean cut >>>>> hippy.

And you have such a hot pic on your profile...why don't you replace that avatar? LOL.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Melian said:


> I have to agree. Clean cut >>>>> hippy.
> 
> And you have such a hot pic on your profile...why don't you replace that avatar? LOL.



I'm liking both clean and hippy, I can't decide!!! Aaarrggh! 
Compromise! Cut the hair, but keep the goatee (trimmed). It gives off a sort of roguish look and I'm a sucker for rogues!  

As for the avatar -well- it does make for good advertising Melian
but, I suspect that's the point


----------



## Joe944

Yeah I can swap those out, I put that as the avatar just for kicks.


----------



## Melian

Joe944 said:


> Yeah I can swap those out, I put that as the avatar just for kicks.



Ah! That's awesome :happy:

Saves me the extra click of going to your profile! Hehe.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Bearsy said:


> Gettin loved on by some friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sittin in my snowthrone!



Too cute with a great smile :bow:


Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I really wish I would have just bought the hat when I had the chance.


I wonder what that hat would look like with a candle on it? 



escapist said:


> Matt Parkman, anybody?
> [/IMG]
> 
> You could tell people your his little brother....are you sure you can't make people think and feel things?



Good call


----------



## freakyfred

I have antenna all of a sudden. Eep.


----------



## SomeFatGuy

All dressed up and nowhere to go. Actually snapped off a few shots before leaving the house to attend an award ceremony. 

View attachment 200_1054.jpg


----------



## fadon46

this is me in 06 

View attachment don06.jpg


----------



## likeitmatters

fadon46 said:


> this is me in 06




what do you look like now?


----------



## BigChaz

likeitmatters said:


> what do you look like now?



I have constructed a timeline for you.

*1991*





*2006*





*2010* - (Note: May or may not be 1991)


----------



## Esther

I actually lol'd


----------



## escapist

BigChaz said:


> I have constructed a timeline for you.



Is it just me or does he look like the NTE (water Probe) from "Abyss"


----------



## likeitmatters

BigChaz said:


> I have constructed a timeline for you.
> 
> *1991*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2006*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2010* - (Note: May or may not be 1991)



and I thought all the pics were real....lol

I see men who have profiles using stale out of date pics that are years old and I usually call them dorian Gray...lol


----------



## MasterShake

rabbitislove said:


> Somehow I wouldnt be. He looks cuddly. :wubu:


D'oh, how do I miss these compliments??! Thanks!



WillSpark said:


> M-i-z! Z-o-u!


----------



## *Ravenous*

Joe944 said:


> Well you're in luck! I found some on my phone I forgot about. They should be up here in a second.
> 
> I actually just cut my hair this week, still have the goatee though. Don't mind the bathroom, took these at work.





you are very handsome!:smitten:


----------



## WillSpark

>



BAHAHAHAHA!

Ah, man. Gotta love that good 'ol midwestern humor.

But I would have so much more respect for KU if they didn't have such a crappy mascot....or teams.


----------



## IszyStone

Joe944 said:


> Well you're in luck! I found some on my phone I forgot about. They should be up here in a second.
> 
> I actually just cut my hair this week, still have the goatee though. Don't mind the bathroom, took these at work.



Very Awesome!!! I like this very very much!!!


----------



## deeexit

went on a wedding  not mine of course! 

and also some pics from holidays  

View attachment n1366646642_37900_4463.jpg


View attachment n1366646642_110575_3945.jpg


View attachment n1366646642_110545_4099.jpg


----------



## BigFusionNYC

Just thought I'd post one. 

View attachment Big Fusion.jpg


----------



## deanbpm

Dancing at a wedding not so long a go....


----------



## chicken legs

cute pics guys..


----------



## Bearsy

Myself and a BHM friend of mine last night at a hotel party.





Good times.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Bearsy said:


> Myself and a BHM friend of mine last night at a hotel party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good times.



Your friend is wearing a backwards baseball cap, my weakness. 
Is he single?


----------



## desertcheeseman

I've been recently experimenting with growing out my facial hair. Many of my friends have commented on how good it makes me look, so I thought I would share with you guys. I also think this picture is awesome because the weird lighting in my trailer gives it kind of a halo effect... it just looks really good, for a webcam shot. 

View attachment Photo on 2010-03-12 at 12.06.jpg


----------



## rabbitislove

DitzyBrunette said:


> Your friend is wearing a backwards baseball cap, my weakness.
> Is he single?



Judging by the look of that picture, he looks rather taken....with Bearsy. 

If not, I was going to say I'll take B, you take the friend


----------



## Esther

desertcheeseman said:


> I've been recently experimenting with growing out my facial hair. Many of my friends have commented on how good it makes me look, so I thought I would share with you guys. I also think this picture is awesome because the weird lighting in my trailer gives it kind of a halo effect... it just looks really good, for a webcam shot.



The beard looks great! But I'm biased... I think every guy looks better with facial hair.


----------



## Joe944

I know some guys that have never grown facial hair out in their lives. Maybe it's because it grows out weird for them or something but I just find it strange. Also one of these same guys has had the same exact haircut for as long as I've known him, which is over 10 years.


----------



## desertcheeseman

Joe944 said:


> I know some guys that have never grown facial hair out in their lives. Maybe it's because it grows out weird for them or something but I just find it strange. Also one of these same guys has had the same exact haircut for as long as I've known him, which is over 10 years.



I had never grown my beard out before (except for a brief period about eight years ago when I briefly flirted with a goatee). I assumed, like many guys, that a beard would make me look like a dork (or a barbarian). But if I had known that a large and increasingly vocal group of women (including many of my female friends) found beards super hot, and I could actually trim it in a way that complimented my facial features rather than detracted from them, I would have gone bearded years ago. And Joe, judging from your recent pictures, I must say your facial hair is quite fetching as well. We're starting a trend, I think


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

deeexit said:


> went on a wedding  not mine of course!
> 
> and also some pics from holidays



PYT.....Pretty Young Thang :batting: 



BigFusionNYC said:


> Just thought I'd post one.


So glad you did 



deanbpm said:


> Dancing at a wedding not so long a go....



Fantastic pic- looks like you were having a great time 



Bearsy said:


> Myself and a BHM friend of mine last night at a hotel party.
> 
> 
> Good times.



You both look just.....wonderful :batting:


----------



## siren_

Bearsy said:


> Myself and a BHM friend of mine last night at a hotel party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good times.



You guys look great, but your cute friend looks a little camera shy.


----------



## Bearsy

DitzyBrunette said:


> Your friend is wearing a backwards baseball cap, my weakness.
> Is he single?


Sorry, no, he's got a lady. But I'll have him call you if/when they break up. You'll be on the top of the list haha.



rabbitislove said:


> Judging by the look of that picture, he looks rather taken....with Bearsy.
> If not, I was going to say I'll take B, you take the friend



Haha I think I can share him for the night 


Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You both look just.....wonderful :batting:



Thank you ma'am :blush:



siren_ said:


> You guys look great, but your cute friend looks a little camera shy.


Unfortunately no, he usually loves the camera... he's been really sick recently and he was in quite a bit of pain at the time the picture was taken. It sucks, the Drs can't figure out at all what's wrong. :really sad:



Also, more eye candy




Bad ass chandelier thing in the dining room


----------



## luv_it_here

Couple recent-ish shots. Was bouncing in one, DJing in another. 

Haven't posted in a while, be easy!  

Cheers,
J


----------



## chicken legs

Ya know, last night a Dj saved my life(Impulse Extended Mix)...just joshin'


Cool pix..what kind of music do you mix it up with?


----------



## chicken legs

Bearsy said:


> Also, more eye candy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad ass chandelier thing in the dining room



Thanks for indulging my sweet tooth.


----------



## luv_it_here

chicken legs said:


> Ya know, last night a Dj saved my life(Impulse Extended Mix)...just joshin'
> 
> 
> Cool pix..what kind of music do you mix it up with?




Hmmm, yeah - not really my style. I can't stand electrohouse in the least, or anything banger-ish. I don't like music that tries too hard.  Personally I lean towards anything with liberal doses of funk. Like actual old funk, cool 80s boogiefunk jams and whatnot, then cuts right up to today, uptempo positive hiphop, nudisco/indiedance kinda stuff SOMETIMES, but basically anything that's not exclusively drug-oriented like a lot of electrohouse/dubstep and other harder electronica... I play feel-good, booty-shakin, smiles-for-miles kinda music... And the people love it.


----------



## luv_it_here

Another snap...


----------



## DitzyBrunette

luv_it_here said:


> Couple recent-ish shots. Was bouncing in one, DJing in another.
> 
> Haven't posted in a while, be easy!
> 
> Cheers,
> J



I agree that they're awesome pics ~ especially the second one! :happy:


----------



## Bearsy

I'd love to be a DJ. I have no idea how to start though.


----------



## CBV_5150

Me being me

View attachment l_a02a1178d0694e1ab3e0e7958472cfd2.jpg


----------



## tekkers

need i say more that a belly pic


----------



## JoeVanHalen

St Patrick day celebrations in Trafalgar Square on Sunday. Dunno why I have that look on my face :doh:






Buckingham Palace


----------



## mollywogger

JoeVanHalen said:


> St Patrick day celebrations in Trafalgar Square on Sunday. Dunno why I have that look on my face :doh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buckingham Palace



i think you look great. thanks


----------



## Zowie

Very nice! :happy:
I have to say, Tekkers, I'm dying to hug your middrift.


----------



## ~da rev~

Some images from my premier party I had for some projects I was working on. Needless to say, It was an occasion to look fantastic!


View attachment img2.jpg

View attachment img1.jpg


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

Went to the beach last month (seriously, in February, there was frozen sand there, ffs, I must actually be mental) with my brother and sisters, and there was some photo taking.


Looking like I've just had a thought for the first time in my life and it pains my tiny little brain






Looking like I just sat on something spiky






After I'd just been assaulted with handfuls of frozen sand






Me smug


----------



## Zowie

Hehe, these are all great.
Da Rev, the Cannes has nothing on you. 
And the beeeaaaaccchhhh =D We should all go. Everyone. Someone pick a beach.


----------



## luv_it_here

Me playing some dancehall at a March/Spring break afterparty at a local dorm (I hadn't partied in a dorm for years!). Weird all-in-one DJ machine there, I didn't like it. I'll take my records & serato setup anyday. There was a bunch of delay on this machine, it felt sloooowed down. Maybe it was dude's laptop. Sorry, boring.. lol


Aaanywho, I thought I'd toss up a more recent pic. Here ya go!


PS this is a great site, everyone is so awesome. Just astounded sometimes. You all rock the cash-bar..!


----------



## Melian

luv_it_here said:


> Me playing some dancehall at a March/Spring break afterparty at a local dorm (I hadn't partied in a dorm for years!). Weird all-in-one DJ machine there, I didn't like it. I'll take my records & serato setup anyday. There was a bunch of delay on this machine, it felt sloooowed down. Maybe it was dude's laptop. Sorry, boring.. lol
> 
> 
> Aaanywho, I thought I'd toss up a more recent pic. Here ya go!
> 
> 
> PS this is a great site, everyone is so awesome. Just astounded sometimes. You all rock the cash-bar..!



That is _such _a hot pic....:smitten:


----------



## deanbpm

I have used a Numark Total Control before which is an all in one USB mixer and I cant say I was a fan. You can't beat a Scratch Live/1210 set up.

What kind of tunes do you play? I play mainly play funk, fusion, disco and west coast electro........none of this electro house bollocks though. How anyone can have the audacity to say that shite resembles either house or electro is beyond me.


----------



## deanbpm

This is me on the summit of a small village near to where I live.


----------



## luv_it_here

deanbpm said:


> I have used a Numark Total Control before which is an all in one USB mixer and I cant say I was a fan. You can't beat a Scratch Live/1210 set up.
> 
> What kind of tunes do you play? I play mainly play funk, fusion, disco and west coast electro........none of this electro house bollocks though. How anyone can have the audacity to say that shite resembles either house or electro is beyond me.



Right on, I haven't used a total control, but I can only imagine it would feel similar. Kludgy and NOTHING like the real thing. Amen bruv! I'll absolutely take scratch live & nice legacy turntables any day. Extra set up time is well worth it...

Wow, I'm WAY impressed with your genre selection above. Very very cool stuff - and right up my alley, let's connect sometime for sure...
---and I 110% agree with you when it comes to "Electrohouse", I get downright asshurt over that stuff. Screeching nonsense, the majority of it... Ah well, let's all invest in hearing aids and get rich one day.  

As for me, I play a lot of funk as well (it's the genre that I have the most of actually, as I came to find out the other week while backing up tunes), old abstract hiphop and chilled kinda urban stuff, a good portion of boogie-funk kinda stuff crossing into some choice disco as well. When I'm playing in local clubs, I usually keep it really ghettotech/bmore-ish. Uptempo edits of club tunes...etc to keep the kids pleased, but I'm way more mellow and much like your description above personally... It's dope to come across a DJ who isn't just a flavour-of-the-month cheesy Electro-Party-Guy. Cheers to that, good sir!! 

Definitely drop a line sometime, PM me your facebook if you're on there. It'd be cool to talk shop sometime. 

btw - I do flyers/posters as well, with really quick turnaround (if you're ever in need!).. I just finished one for DJ Jazzy Jeff actually. I'm naturally still feeling pretty proud of that one. Awesome little gig for sure. Can't wait to get it autographed!

Cheers!
John


----------



## luv_it_here

Melian said:


> That is _such _a hot pic....:smitten:



:wubu: Awww shucks.. :happy:


----------



## DitzyBrunette

luv_it_here said:


> btw - I do flyers/posters as well, with really quick turnaround (if you're ever in need!).. I just finished one for DJ Jazzy Jeff actually. I'm naturally still feeling pretty proud of that one. Awesome little gig for sure. Can't wait to get it autographed!



That's awesome! I still listen to old school DJ Jazzy Jeff and the Fresh Prince. I liked some of Will Smith's newer stuff, but it's fun to listen to the really old stuff, before he had his show and became huge.


----------



## luv_it_here

Definitely! I have fond memories of those albums too.


----------



## Bearsy




----------



## stldpn

Joe944 said:


> I know some guys that have never grown facial hair out in their lives. Maybe it's because it grows out weird for them or something but I just find it strange. Also one of these same guys has had the same exact haircut for as long as I've known him, which is over 10 years.



Some guys are actually scared of growing their beard out. I've known lots of guys who wanted to grow their beard out but didn't because they were concerned it would look goofy while it was growing. Changing your look can be a big deal.


----------



## chicken legs

stldpn said:


> Some guys are actually scared of growing their beard out. I've known lots of guys who wanted to grow their beard out but didn't because they were concerned it would look goofy while it was growing. Changing your look can be a big deal.




WOW...is this recent...

You seem so conservative..


----------



## chicken legs

Bearsy said:


>



The lady is looking extra snuggly on your chest...wink wink


----------



## escapist

chicken legs said:


> The lady is looking extra snuggly on your chest...wink wink



Hahah I was thinking the same thing. Chicken has a great eye for the FFA's. She points them out all the time around me.


----------



## stldpn

chicken legs said:


> WOW...is this recent...
> 
> You seem so conservative..



that's why it normally ends up like this when I do stuff like that...


----------



## Bearsy

escapist said:


> Hahah I was thinking the same thing. Chicken has a great eye for the FFA's. She points them out all the time around me.



Yeah she's very obviously a FFA, I've known her for roughly 6 years and she's only ever seriously dated big dudes.
We had a pretty good connection early that night, but then her bf showed up and I had to back off.


----------



## luv_it_here

Hehehe.. This one cracks me up. Forgot all about it, but got poking through pics today and found it.


----------



## stldpn

luv_it_here said:


> Hehehe.. This one cracks me up. Forgot all about it, but got poking through pics today and found it.



It might have been better still if you'd been holding something with an umbrella in it rather than a budweiser.


----------



## luv_it_here

That, my friend - is an independantly brewed Moosehead Red.  FAR superior to any old Budweiser.. 

(I really am not *that* passionate about beer, but the above is true)


----------



## luv_it_here

.........and for that matter, you were looking at the BEER?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I'm not sure what the rule with Double Posting is, but I might stick these somewhere else.

here are some recent pictures of me being super awesome . . . kind of.

the first two are of me sewing some stuff. I have a friend who runs the Make-up and Costume design at the University here, and I was in there, and she was teaching me how to sew some stuff. It was a lot of fun, good skills to have for a single man I suppose.











And this last one is me eating a funnel cake, and obviously enjoying.


----------



## Melian

stldpn said:


> that's why it normally ends up like this when I do stuff like that



Awwwww...I thought that crazy cut looked awesome! :happy:


----------



## stldpn

luv_it_here said:


> .........and for that matter, you were looking at the BEER?



well yeah...


----------



## stldpn

Melian said:


> Awwwww...I thought that crazy cut looked awesome! :happy:



It can look as awesome as it wants... the problem is it tends to clash with my dark conservative suit. 

I wore a fauxhawk for a couple weeks but it didn't suit me.


----------



## Melian

stldpn said:


> I wore a fauxhawk for a couple weeks but it didn't suit me.



To be fair, they don't suit anyone


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Melian said:


> To be fair, they don't suit anyone



AGREE. The worst - kids with faux-hawks. I hate that. Tacky parents.:doh:


----------



## stldpn

DitzyBrunette said:


> AGREE. The worst - kids with faux-hawks. I hate that. Tacky parents.:doh:



all this faux hawk hate. I mean really? at least I've never rocked any of these.

http://jungleoftramps.wordpress.com/2009/05/15/hair-today-gone-tomorrow/


----------



## Melian

stldpn said:


> all this faux hawk hate. I mean really? at least I've never rocked any of these.
> 
> http://jungleoftramps.wordpress.com/2009/05/15/hair-today-gone-tomorrow/





The guy with the hair-face......just amazing. Gross, but also amazing!!


----------



## chicken legs

stldpn said:


> all this faux hawk hate. I mean really? at least I've never rocked any of these.
> 
> http://jungleoftramps.wordpress.com/2009/05/15/hair-today-gone-tomorrow/


 
I like faux hawks but not everyone can rock them. Growing up in the West Coast, its just another hair style.


----------



## That Guy You Met Once

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm not sure what the rule with Double Posting is, but I might stick these somewhere else.
> 
> here are some recent pictures of me being super awesome . . . kind of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this last one is me eating a funnel cake, and obviously enjoying.



Just wondering... Is your face stuck like that?

(J/K)


----------



## That Guy You Met Once

Anyway - this was taken two days ago. I got to visit my hometown and photgraph the March for America.


----------



## stldpn

Melian said:


> The guy with the hair-face......just amazing. Gross, but also amazing!!



I am personally considering doing the tennis ball thing just for shits and giggles... that and I haven't seen my chin in ten years and I'm curious how pale it's going to be


----------



## Zowie

stldpn said:


> I am personally considering doing the tennis ball thing just for shits and giggles... that and I haven't seen my chin in ten years and I'm curious how pale it's going to be



What? No chin for ten years?

You need to take a picture when you shave.


----------



## warwagon86

its been a while and there are hundreds of photos of me from over xmas etc so il give you 3 

Drinking in the Snow





Same night





Work night out


----------



## escapist

Warwargon ol' buddy, good to see ya out and havin' fun. We missed ya.


----------



## warwagon86

escapist said:


> Warwargon ol' buddy, good to see ya out and havin' fun. We missed ya.



you too amigo! good to see your still here


----------



## Zowie

You have amazing eyes, Warwagon.  And awesomesauce eyebrows, I must say!


----------



## likeitmatters

of my beard enhanced for a while....it is looking hot hot hot on me....

I just love my beard and the freedom of not having to shave and saves money on shaving cream and razors besides real men wear long beards and not worrry about what others say...lol

:bow::bow::bow: 

View attachment lonebear.jpg


----------



## likeitmatters

Seventy-Seven said:


> Just wondering... Is your face stuck like that?
> 
> (J/K)




all his pics have the same look and thought he was frozen like this lol.


----------



## JoeVanHalen

Awesome beard dude!


----------



## likeitmatters

for the nice words about my beard and it is still growing....lol


----------



## barrel37

I'm new so I'll play along and post a pic too 

View attachment singing more.jpg


----------



## warwagon86

barrel37 said:


> I'm new so I'll play along and post a pic too



welcome Barrel!! Loving a bit of karioke  i dont kow if i spelt that right but who cares


----------



## warwagon86

bionic_eggplant said:


> You have amazing eyes, Warwagon.  And awesomesauce eyebrows, I must say!



lol awesomesauce hahaha that made my morning and a new one to add to the word list


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

barrel37 said:


> I'm new so I'll play along and post a pic too



Welcome Barrel- great pic  :bow:


----------



## barrel37

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Welcome Barrel- great pic  :bow:



thanks for the compliment, not really a fan of the pic to be honest, I feel I look sloppy in it. but I don't have many pics of me to begin with.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

barrel37 said:


> I'm new so I'll play along and post a pic too



Welcome Barrel!


----------



## Bearsy

Job interview.


----------



## chicken legs

Lookin good Bearsy...good luck on the interview


----------



## Zowie

I thought you cut you hair for a moment o_o But you didn't, right? Right?

And how did it go? ^^ You look pretty fab, in any case. They should hire you just for that.


----------



## Bearsy

No, I did get about 6 inches cut off, but that was long overdue, haha. It was looking very unhealthy cause I hadn't had a trim in over a year.

I think it went well; my friend who got me the interview has been with the company since it's beginnings 3 years ago, so he's gonna ride the owner to hire me(and the owner is bigger than I am, so size discrimination shouldn't be an issue).

The only problem is, it's debt collections that toes the line of fraudulent, and while I don't really like the idea, I need a job, so I'm gonna do it if I get it. At least until something better comes along... and having a current job should help my resume.


----------



## Zowie

Eh, well, a job is a job is a job. Just as long as you don't have to cause bodily harm to anyone, it's all good. And you can always change.

I made the mistake of going through this thread from top to bottom and well o___o There is just too much goodness here.
But why the hell are you all so far away? ;_; I want a belly.


----------



## ogie

i dont know about the rest of you but i think this pic of me is pretty awesome lol.


----------



## Zowie

It is, yes. But smiiiiiiile  I demand a resubmission.


----------



## RentonBob

Dreaming of my next trip to Maui :happy:


----------



## ogie

bionic_eggplant said:


> It is, yes. But smiiiiiiile  I demand a resubmission.



you demand? come on you can ask nicer than that


----------



## chicken legs

RentonBob said:


> Dreaming of my next trip to Maui :happy:



Looking for a couple of playmates...?


----------



## chicken legs

ogie said:


> you demand? come on you can ask nicer than that



Or you can show more skin..muhahahah..

anywho...great pic


----------



## RentonBob

chicken legs said:


> Looking for a couple of playmates...?


LOL... Always


----------



## Zowie

ogie said:


> you demand? come on you can ask nicer than that


Please smile?  It would make everyone happier.


----------



## HDANGEL15

bionic_eggplant said:


> Please smile?  It would make everyone happier.


*
what bionic said *


----------



## djudex




----------



## ogie

bionic_eggplant said:


> Please smile?  It would make everyone happier.



happy now?


----------



## Esther

Omg! 
*enlists*


----------



## chicken legs

Esther said:


> Omg!
> *enlists*



LOL...

Do you want it in blue or black ink...or an e-signature?:bow:


----------



## chicken legs

ogie said:


> happy now?



awww...you're supposed to be in the shower soaping it up and smiling..lol


----------



## Zowie

I want to join! :smitten:

And thank you Ogie!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

djudex said:


>





Esther said:


> Omg!
> *enlists*





chicken legs said:


> LOL...
> 
> Do you want it in blue or black ink...or an e-signature?:bow:



*All recruits must enlist in person, with a plate of cookies in tow. A round (or twenty) of squashing may be required to ensure quality control. (OWA wonders why a vision of a speeding Rabbit, brandishing a mace and a plate of cookies, leaving a wake of destruction of anything and anyone in the way, just came to mind.) *




ogie said:


> happy now?





chicken legs said:


> awww...you're supposed to be in the shower soaping it up and smiling..lol


*(OWA turns on cyber-hypnosis ...Ogie, you will listen to Chicken Legs...Ogie, you will listen to Chicken Legs...)*


----------



## HDANGEL15

bionic_eggplant said:


> Please smile?  It would make everyone happier.





ogie said:


> happy now?
> [/


*

:smitten: yuppers :smitten:*


----------



## ogie

first you want me to smile, now you want me to be in the shower.... sheesh its not easy making you girls happy.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

First I have to say, ogie, great smile...and of course there are further demands...don't you know us wimmins are never satisfied! 

djudex - love it! 

OWA - Is there a preference for cookie type? Should I bake an assortment? I'll wait till the mad rabbit dash passes, no need to be taken out in the process of enlisting


----------



## OneWickedAngel

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> ...snip...
> djudex - love it!
> 
> OWA - Is there a preference for cookie type? Should I bake an assortment? I'll wait till the mad rabbit dash passes, no need to be taken out in the process of enlisting



You'll have to ask Djudex that one. Though I imagine an assortment of homemade delectables will pass general muster. Especially, if served wearing an itsy, bitsy, teeny, weenie, apron and nothing else (wearing of apron is of course optional). 
LMAO (aah, I crack myself up sometimes!)


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Oohhh could it be cookies and other homemade candies/fudge/truffles/brownies etc.? Like a Holiday goody plate? 

Apron and fishnet thigh-highs???

I think that should be our uniform. lol


----------



## djudex

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Oohhh could it be cookies and other homemade candies/fudge/truffles/brownies etc.? Like a Holiday goody plate?
> 
> Apron and fishnet thigh-highs???
> 
> I think that should be our uniform. lol



Yes, yes and yes.

Please form an orderly line and you will be processed as quickly as possible.

Well okay, I may draw it out a little. :happy:


----------



## stldpn

ogie said:


> first you want me to smile, now you want me to be in the shower.... sheesh its not easy making you girls happy.



This would probably be why us big guys "don't do" paysite modeling. It's request after request, and soon enough there's no time for the important things in life like playing video games. Just be glad you're getting requests ogie.


----------



## LovesBigMen

@ djudex Me...me...me I want to join.

@ ogie great smile 

And ladies I agree with everything you say :happy:
to these guys hehe.


----------



## rabbitislove

OneWickedAngel said:


> *All recruits must enlist in person, with a plate of cookies in tow. A round (or twenty) of squashing may be required to ensure quality control. (OWA wonders why a vision of a speeding Rabbit, brandishing a mace and a plate of cookies, leaving a wake of destruction of anything and anyone in the way, just came to mind.) *



Who me? What can I say, Ive always been patriotic  

Ive always been a make love not war kind of person, but I'd make some awesome cookies with cane sugar and all natural ingredients like the hippie I am and use that to get to the front lines


----------



## rabbitislove

ogie said:


> first you want me to smile, now you want me to be in the shower.... sheesh its not easy making you girls happy.



We shouldve warned you when you signed up. 

Do not post pictures for the FFAs. We are horny, and never satisfied. Its like feeding a seagull. Once you do, they'll always expect more


----------



## OneWickedAngel

ogie said:


> first you want me to smile, now you want me to be in the shower.... sheesh its not easy making you girls happy.





BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> First I have to say, ogie, great smile...and of course there are further demands...don't you know us wimmins are never satisfied!
> ...snip...





rabbitislove said:


> We shouldve warned you when you signed up.
> 
> Do not post pictures for the FFAs. We are horny, and never satisfied. Its like feeding a seagull. Once you do, they'll always expect more



Ogie, just be glad we don't want you to smile, while in the shower, while on a horse... (well, maybe if it's an outdoor shower... hmmmm) LOL


----------



## ogie

OneWickedAngel said:


> Ogie, just be glad we don't want you to smile, while in the shower, while on a horse... (well, maybe if it's an outdoor shower... hmmmm) LOL



while balancing books on my head, solving a rubik's cube and reciting pi to the 100th digit?


----------



## Zowie

What would an FFA Army do in any case? o_o Rape and pillage the chubby boys?
That sounds terrible ;_;
EDIT! There aren't enough recruits. I think we should have more posters.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

bionic_eggplant said:


> What would an FFA Army do in any case? o_o Rape and pillage the chubby boys?
> That sounds terrible ;_;
> EDIT! There aren't enough recruits. I think we should have more posters.



that sounds great.


----------



## djudex

bionic_eggplant said:


> What would an FFA Army do in any case?



Less rape and pillage and more along the lines of fighting the good fight and raising awareness, kind of like P.E.T.A. for fat guys but with a lot less bat-shit crazy.

Or you could all just watch us eat the aforementioned hippie cookies, either or is good.


----------



## ogie

bionic_eggplant said:


> What would an FFA Army do in any case? o_o Rape and pillage the chubby boys?
> That sounds terrible ;_;
> EDIT! There aren't enough recruits. I think we should have more posters.



oooo where do i sign up for the raping part?!?!?!


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

djudex said:


> Less rape and pillage and more along the lines of fighting the good fight and raising awareness, kind of like P.E.T.A. for fat guys but with a lot less bat-shit crazy.
> 
> Or you could all just watch us eat the aforementioned hippie cookies, either or is good.



less rape? Why?


----------



## djudex

I'm a sensitive man of the new millennium which means I have to think outside the box and be aware of the emotions of those around me and by golly if there's any raping going on I'll be the one doing it!

:blink:


----------



## ogie

djudex said:


> I'm a sensitive man of the new millennium which means I have to think outside the box and be aware of the emotions of those around me and by golly if there's any raping going on I'll be the one doing it!
> 
> :blink:



so you'll be raping sensitively?


----------



## LovesBigMen

You guys are funny 
I enjoy reading all these posts.


----------



## stldpn

bionic_eggplant said:


> What would an FFA Army do in any case? o_o Rape and pillage the chubby boys?
> That sounds terrible ;_;
> EDIT! There aren't enough recruits. I think we should have more posters.



It begs the question, can you really "rape" the willing?
Who's doing the poster art?


----------



## Zowie

stldpn said:


> It begs the question, can you really "rape" the willing?
> Who's doing the poster art?



It's not rape if you like it.  Okay, but we should stop the rape jokes, that's kinda terrible. Xp Sorry.

And I think you should, Stldpn. You don't post enough pics.
Or we can get Escapist to photomanipulate a real pic of uncle sam, he seems to be good at that.


----------



## stldpn

bionic_eggplant said:


> It's not rape if you like it.  Okay, but we should stop the rape jokes, that's kinda terrible. Xp Sorry.
> 
> And I think you should, Stldpn. You don't post enough pics.
> Or we can get Escapist to photomanipulate a real pic of uncle sam, he seems to be good at that.



I don't post enough pics? really?


----------



## Zowie

Really.
Well, you're not the only one either.  Ogie and Geodetic also have to make posters.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

bionic_eggplant said:


> It's not rape if you like it.  *Okay, but we should stop the rape jokes, that's kinda terrible. Xp Sorry.*
> 
> And I think you should, Stldpn. You don't post enough pics.
> Or we can get Escapist to photomanipulate a real pic of uncle sam, he seems to be good at that.



Thank you!


----------



## Zowie

OneWickedAngel said:


> Thank you!



Again, I'm really sorry. That was completely innapropriate.




stldpn said:


> I only have one small pointy picture and it's more sarcastic. shocking huh?



You look completely pissed off  "Get outta my yard" But I like it anyway.


----------



## stldpn

bionic_eggplant said:


> You look completely pissed off  "Get outta my yard" But I like it anyway.



I would call it more of a "pointing at a monkey with a million dollars" look I was simply completely disgusted someone else was wasting time and resources on "that"


----------



## Zowie

What, the "too much money and not enough taste effect"? o_o

What was it? XD


----------



## Tyrael

i prob failed the light joke! =(


----------



## fishstick

My ex girlfriend told me I should smile more. She said chicks like smiles... 

View attachment Photo on 2010-03-30 at 14.11.jpg


----------



## chicken legs

stldpn said:


> They were attempting to re-use a wiring spool... rednecks... always thrifty.



hehehe...thats a funny pic:happy:


----------



## chicken legs

Tyrael said:


> i prob failed the light joke! =(



***stares at pic*** what joke:happy:


----------



## chicken legs

fishstick said:


> My ex girlfriend told me I should smile more. She said chicks like smiles...



yes we like smiles and its reallly hard to tell that you weigh 350...so you should show some skin as well..I'm thinking beach, wet...:eat2:


----------



## Tyrael

i has idea (lightbulb pling) ... i failed it :doh::happy:



chicken legs said:


> ***stares at pic*** what joke:happy:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I feel pretty awesome. 

This is the first time I've had a new gadget on day 1


----------



## Zowie

stldpn said:


> They were attempting to re-use a wiring spool... rednecks... always thrifty.



I guess this is not a good time to say I've got one in my garage  I figured I'd use it for sculpture class. (Take in note, I heavily DISLIKE sculpture. Stupid medium.)


----------



## Zowie

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I feel pretty awesome.
> 
> This is the first time I've had a new gadget on day 1
> PICTURE



Gah, I can't rep, but SEVERE awesomesauceness for both the iPad and the shirt. Severe, I tell you. Someone else do it for me.


----------



## chicken legs

Tyrael said:


> i has idea (lightbulb pling) ... i failed it :doh::happy:



heheh...aww you didn't get my joke...

I was staring so hard I didn't get your joke...


----------



## fishstick

chicken legs said:


> yes we like smiles and its reallly hard to tell that you weigh 350...so you should show some skin as well..I'm thinking beach, wet...:eat2:



I pretty much do anything women tell me too, at least in the beginning. 

View attachment Photo on 2010-04-04 at 00.15.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I feel pretty awesome.
> 
> This is the first time I've had a new gadget on day 1


*
swwwweeeeeet you got one!! how long did you wait in line?
please give me a complete report...very curious here!!i have MacBOOK problems thanks to my cat...but i will post on a more appropriate thread*


----------



## HDANGEL15

stldpn said:


> I only have one small pointy picture and it's more sarcastic. shocking huh?



*dude freaking HOT PHOTO, I don't think i have ever seen you below the shoulders...or if i did I could not see how SHAPELY YOU ARE....

yet again another COUGAR STAMP OF ENDORSEMENT

and kudos to the lucky woman in your life*  :smitten: :eat2:


----------



## stldpn

HDANGEL15 said:


> *dude freaking HOT PHOTO, I don't think i have ever seen you below the shoulders...or if i did I could not see how SHAPELY YOU ARE....
> 
> yet again another COUGAR STAMP OF ENDORSEMENT
> 
> and kudos to the lucky woman in your life*  :smitten: :eat2:



My shape varies a lot 







it's actually easier for me to tell how much weight I was carrying by looking at my neck.. I'm sure eventually turkey neck is going to make that determination impossible but until it does... and yes I'm filling out every inch under the suit jacket... 

I am incredibly lucky to have a nice girl who puts up with me... cause it's no shock to anyone here that I'd admit to being a bit of an asshole. She has her moments but we sort of even each other out.


----------



## Zowie

Well, you're very good looking. But the suit-version is definitely much better! 

I wouldn't call you an asshole, mind you. Maybe you are in real life, but here you just have your opinion that you voice strongly. Sorry, but it'll take a lot more than that to get your asshole card.


----------



## stldpn

bionic_eggplant said:


> Well, you're very good looking. But the suit-version is definitely much better!
> 
> I wouldn't call you an asshole, mind you. Maybe you are in real life, but here you just have your opinion that you voice strongly. Sorry, but it'll take a lot more than that to get your asshole card.



No actually irl I'm flirty, friendly, easygoing, sarcastic, and usually a very friendly drunk.


----------



## Twilley

This is a fairly recent one I took while taking a break during a painting session...


----------



## likeitmatters

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I feel pretty awesome.
> 
> This is the first time I've had a new gadget on day 1




can we see a pic of you without your mouth open? I am wondering if you are always smiling like that all the time? lol

P.s. is that ipad? oh please


----------



## DitzyBrunette

likeitmatters said:


> can we see a pic of you without your mouth open?



*+1.*
...........


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

likeitmatters said:


> can we see a pic of you without your mouth open? I am wondering if you are always smiling like that all the time? lol
> 
> P.s. is that ipad? oh please





DitzyBrunette said:


> *+1.*
> ...........



Who wants pictures without smiles. That sounds so . . . Boring. 

But I'll see if I can find one without an open mouth.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Who wants pictures without smiles. That sounds so . . . Boring.



Who said post a picture without a smile?? He's saying post a picture WITH a smile. Not a wide open mouth.


----------



## Zowie

But it's become the signature Hozay picture! I catch myself occasionally doing it now.  It's contagious. We should make a "Make the Hozay face" contest, ahaha.


----------



## Paquito

I admit that I've been "Hozay-ing" occasionally too. It's just too damned contagious.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Eh, to each his own


----------



## HDANGEL15

stldpn said:


> My shape varies a lot


*
WHATEVAH...i like every damn version i have seen* :blush:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> WHATEVAH...i like every damn version i have seen* :blush:




I like his big, strong arms.....they get me every time

</weak>


----------



## HDANGEL15

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I like his big, strong arms.....they get me every time
> 
> </weak>



*yup yup defenitely one of my #1 weaknesses.......sigh......swoon*


----------



## barrel37

screwing around one night at the bar. someone brought the blow up doll for a local event so we all posed with her. 

View attachment innhead.jpg


----------



## Linda

barrel37 said:


> screwing around one night at the bar. someone brought the blow up doll for a local event so we all posed with her.



I LOVE your T Shirt


----------



## stldpn

bionic_eggplant said:


> But it's become the signature Hozay picture! I catch myself occasionally doing it now.  It's contagious. We should make a "Make the Hozay face" contest, ahaha.



I have to admit it's a little cartoony but it's growing on me... reminds me of a chipmunk. At least he has all of his teeth.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

stldpn said:


>



Big arms! Love it. Best pic I've seen of you so far. :happy:


----------



## toni

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I feel pretty awesome.
> 
> This is the first time I've had a new gadget on day 1



TRANSFORMERS!!!!!

more than meets the eye baby :bow:


----------



## ICEMANSS00

I will try! 

View attachment PHIL 4.jpg


View attachment phil 06.jpg


View attachment Phil Patriots 06.jpg


----------



## LovesBigMen

My friends an I do the "Hozey" wide open mouth to they call it the blow up doll look I like the "Hozey" better


----------



## stldpn

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> WHATEVAH...i like every damn version i have seen* :blush:



Yes well.. I don't have a snappy comeback for that... other than thank you.



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I like his big, strong arms.....they get me every time
> 
> </weak>



I go with what I got. I have a multitude of flexible and inflexible ideas about how much weight is too much for me personally. But one of them has always been "I never want to be too big to manage a push-up."


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

LovesBigMen said:


> My friends an I do the "Hozey" wide open mouth to they call it the blow up doll look I like the "Hozey" better



Hahahaha, well let's see it.


----------



## LovesBigMen

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Hahahaha, well let's see it.



What you mean like post a pic right know haha.


----------



## LovesBigMen

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Hahahaha, well let's see it.



If so you wanna picture you won't enjoy it I am not white I am hispanic with a lil somethin somethin else in there


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

LovesBigMen said:


> If so you wanna picture you won't enjoy it I am not white I am hispanic with a lil somethin somethin else in there



Hahahaha, wait wait, how do you know about my preferences in women?


----------



## LovesBigMen

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Hahahaha, wait wait, how do you know about my preferences in women?



I just when on your profile and saw "white women" hehe so there you go.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

LovesBigMen said:


> I just when on your profile and saw "white women" hehe so there you go.



well I changed my mine so . . . let's see that big ol' smile. like this!!!


----------



## LovesBigMen

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> well I changed my mine so . . . let's see that big ol' smile. like this!!!



Haha okay I will post a pic on the FFA post a pictue thing 
I am not sure aboout the whole grand smile though:blush:


----------



## Tyrael

if its awesome is up to you people...
for me its more serious reality 

Me Injecting for Diabetes


----------



## stldpn

Tyrael said:


> if its awesome is up to you people...
> for me its more serious reality
> 
> Me Injecting for Diabetes



Nothing all that awesome about diabetes really... kinda sucks. But I'm sure the ladies do enjoy a glimpse.


----------



## Tyrael

Well thats kind of what i meant 

Sure Diabetes is a pain in the .ss!
But also good to live with, with today's medication (now i doubt good to live with is a good quote ... but its a pretty 1 on 1 translation from the dutch)

D'oh >.<


----------



## stldpn

Tyrael said:


> Well thats kind of what i meant
> 
> Sure Diabetes is a pain in the .ss!
> But also good to live with, with today's medication (now i doubt good to live with is a good quote ... but its a pretty 1 on 1 translation from the dutch)
> 
> D'oh >.<



umm the word you're looking for is probably" easier " to live with given the advancements of medicine. Yes, thoroughly. Being able to control the disease was an unheard of dream in the 1800s.


----------



## likeitmatters

and take pills twice a day and that is enough for me. I would never ever take shots because I have a fear of them which is unfounded but I would rather die than shoot myself with one.......


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Tyrael said:


> Well thats kind of what i meant
> 
> Sure Diabetes is a pain in the .ss!
> But also good to live with, with today's medication (now i doubt good to live with is a good quote ... but its a pretty 1 on 1 translation from the dutch)
> 
> D'oh >.<



My ex is a Type I Juvenile diabetic. We saw some good improvements in his overall care when he got the pump. Are you interested in one of those? Seemed to make things much easier for my ex.


----------



## Tyrael

Well theyve never given me the option or told me about it ... 
all had to do it myself from day one ..

I think it would make things a bit easyer... but im not having trouble this way either


----------



## stldpn

Tyrael said:


> Well theyve never given me the option or told me about it ...
> all had to do it myself from day one ..
> 
> I think it would make things a bit easyer... but im not having trouble this way either



The pump is much easier. I'm lucky enough not to be insulin dependent myself. But if you're injecting more than four times a day you should definitely approach your doctor about the possibility of having a pump. It's not for everyone and obviously even though the procedure is only minimally invasive wound care instructions should be followed to the letter.


----------



## rabbitislove

Tyrael said:


> if its awesome is up to you people...
> for me its more serious reality
> 
> Me Injecting for Diabetes



Poor boo. You probably need to cuddle


----------



## Tyrael

rabbitislove said:


> Poor boo. You probably need to cuddle



Wish i had some1 to cuddle with ... but no cuddles for me


----------



## Tyrael

guess i wanted to try a bit more formally dressed one


----------



## chicken legs

Tyrael said:


> if its awesome is up to you people...
> for me its more serious reality
> 
> Me Injecting for Diabetes



Diabetes is no joke but you still did it in style.


----------



## Zowie

Tyrael said:


> guess i wanted to try a bit more formally dressed one
> 
> (PICTURE)


Really good-looking. ^^


----------



## Tyrael

Bit more open shirt


----------



## NYC_FFA

Tyrael said:


> Bit more open shirt



I like your glasses, and you have a really cute smile!


----------



## rabbitislove

Tyrael said:


> guess i wanted to try a bit more formally dressed one



cute cute. i would cuddle you


----------



## RentonBob

Ready for Summer


----------



## JenFromOC

RentonBob said:


> Ready for Summer



Uh, yeah....I'd like to tackle you right on the beach and rip that shirt off....excuse me LOL...I got carried away


----------



## RentonBob

JenFromOC said:


> Uh, yeah....I'd like to tackle you right on the beach and rip that shirt off....excuse me LOL...I got carried away



Quite alright


----------



## stldpn




----------



## Bearsy




----------



## ~da rev~

This is from a while ago.


View attachment pic.jpg


----------



## chicken legs

Ahhhhhh..I'm lovin' the eyecandy...delicious:eat1::happy:


----------



## rabbitislove

Wooo, this thread just got sexycuddly. (sexcuddly?).
I dont know. Ill work on a better adjective later.


----------



## Zowie

It's seriously awesomesauce. o_o


----------



## veil

stldpn said:


> My shape varies a lot
> 
> it's actually easier for me to tell how much weight I was carrying by looking at my neck.. I'm sure eventually turkey neck is going to make that determination impossible but until it does... and yes I'm filling out every inch under the suit jacket...



you're very good looking at all sizes!


----------



## fat hiker

stldpn said:


>



If only more sailors were built like you, eh? So many sailors are so scrawny...


----------



## Bearsy

rabbitislove said:


> Wooo, this thread just got sexycuddly. (sexcuddly?).
> I dont know. Ill work on a better adjective later.



I love it! Can I have that word? Or borrow it, at least?


----------



## stldpn

fat hiker said:


> If only more sailors were built like you, eh? So many sailors are so scrawny...



I don't sail anymore. I miss it. It was one of the few benefits of going to a school with a bunch of upper class white kids, inevitably someone took you sailing and you loved it. It was my first exposure to some of the things that my father talked about concerning his own time in the Navy and everything he loved about open water. 

Anyway, thanks everyone.


----------



## Tanuki

~da rev~ said:


> This is from a while ago.



Awesome I neeeed that shirt~


----------



## DitzyBrunette

stldpn said:


>



You just keep posting sleeveless pictures and I'll be happy


----------



## Nutty

Here is Nutty 

View attachment Photo on 2010-04-16 at 00.45.jpg


----------



## Bearsy

I met a real life anime chick











There's nothing better than the 400 Section of HSBC Arena!!!


----------



## fat hiker

stldpn said:


> I don't sail anymore. I miss it. It was one of the few benefits of going to a school with a bunch of upper class white kids, inevitably someone took you sailing and you loved it. It was my first exposure to some of the things that my father talked about concerning his own time in the Navy and everything he loved about open water.
> 
> Anyway, thanks everyone.



Well, if you look around, you may find sailors and a sailing club that aren't 'upper class' - my stepson sails in one, lots of quite ordinary folk sail there - Fords not Mercedes, 22 foot sailboats not 40 foot ones, and the camaraderie is very deep. One of his teenage friends is well on the BHM route - 6'2" and over 300 pounds at 16 - and my stepson enjoys dinghy sailing (boats under 16' or so) as no matter how high the wind, when the big friend hikes out, the dinghy stays flat - and man does it go!


----------



## stldpn

fat hiker said:


> Well, if you look around, you may find sailors and a sailing club that aren't 'upper class' - my stepson sails in one, lots of quite ordinary folk sail there - Fords not Mercedes, 22 foot sailboats not 40 foot ones, and the camaraderie is very deep. One of his teenage friends is well on the BHM route - 6'2" and over 300 pounds at 16 - and my stepson enjoys dinghy sailing (boats under 16' or so) as no matter how high the wind, when the big friend hikes out, the dinghy stays flat - and man does it go!



I live in a town that hosts the state's oldest regatta. Oddly enough we're inland , I've been watching the prices on some of the boats that have been up for sale around town in the last year or so. I've been tempted more than once to pick up on some of the absolute steals that I've seen. Bottom line if I was living 20 minutes from the water rather than an hour from it I probably would.


----------



## likeitmatters

not me ofcourse...

but very handsome....

:bow:


----------



## DitzyBrunette

likeitmatters said:


> not me ofcourse...
> 
> but very handsome....
> 
> :bow:



Who is the guy on the right, with the dark hair?


----------



## toni

DitzyBrunette said:


> Who is the guy on the right, with the dark hair?



My thoughts exactly lol


----------



## DitzyBrunette

I got dibs, I saw him first 

ETA: After taking my eyes off him I noticed the picture is all men, like no women anywhere.. and a rainbow on the bag in the bottom right corner.. so maybe my dibs won't count for much.


----------



## toni

DitzyBrunette said:


> I got dibs, I saw him first



From that pic I think neither of us have dibs on him *sigh*


----------



## Nutty

Here is my pretty face  

View attachment Photo 14.jpg


----------



## DitzyBrunette

toni said:


> From that pic I think neither of us have dibs on him *sigh*



Isn't that always the case. Maybe he has a twin brother  likeitmatters needs to come back in here and clarify..


----------



## BigChaz

Please tell me that I am not the only person who saw this.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

BigChaz said:


> Please tell me that I am not the only person who saw this.



Nope, I was thinking the same! I just didn't want to be the first one to throw it out there. haha So thanks for biting the bullet!


----------



## WillSpark

Okay, so you guys know how I just periodically post a huge picwhore post of picwhoreyness? Well get ready, cuz here it comes...

I went to Lambert's today. For those who don't know, it's a huge deal, in every sense of the word. It's always got a line out the door and the portions are huge.






That pan is 2 feet across. No joke. And that's after eating more than half of the damn thing. And if you finish it they'll bring you another one. It is a legitimate smorgasborg.

Not to mention the passarounds, like the fried okra, sausages, we even had the msot amazing bacon ever, thick and juicy, but above all else are the rolls that they throw to you! The House Of The Thrown Rolls.






Snapped that afterwards. I was uncomfortably full for the next two hours, comfortably full for the next hour, and then satiated after. I even topped off later with some extra buns and fried chicken that I saved.

Case and point, I was thinking "Oh, how the guys at dims would love this!"
So I decided to take some pictures of me stuffed up for your viewing pleasure,

So here ya go. 


























Enjoy!


----------



## DitzyBrunette

BigChaz said:


> Please tell me that I am not the only person who saw this.



I did but I wasn't about to ask any questions. I just wanted to know about the hottie on the right.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

WillSpark said:


> Okay, so you guys know how I just periodically post a huge picwhore post of picwhoreyness? Well get ready, cuz here it comes...
> 
> I went to Lambert' today. For those who don't know, it's a huge deal, in every sense of the word. It's always got a line out the door and the portions are huge.
> 
> That pan is 2 feet across. No joke. And that's after eating more than half of the damn thing. And if you finish it they'll bring you another one. It is a legitimate smorgasborg.
> 
> Not to mention the passarounds, like the fried okra, sausages, we even had the msot amazing bacon ever, thick and juicy, but above all else are the rolls that they throw to you! The House Of The Thrown Rolls.
> 
> Snapped that afterwards. I was uncomfortably full for the next two hours, comfortably full for the next hour, and then satiated after. I even topped off later with some extra buns and fried chicken that I saved.
> 
> Case and point, I was thinking "Oh, how the guys at dims would love this!"
> So I decided to take some pictures of me stuffed up for your viewing pleasure,
> 
> So here ya go.
> 
> *Enjoy!*



I Did! I Did! 
*(*WARNING! IMAGINATION OVERLOAD! WARNING! IMAGINATION OVERLOAD! WARNING! *)* 
You torturing tease you, bringing out teh perv in us old ladies!!!! What's the word for a male Lolita? _WillSpark_!!


----------



## Nutty

Here is a serious one unlike my last upload on this thread. 

View attachment Photo on 2010-04-19 at 00.22 #2.jpg


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Nutty said:


> Here is a serious one unlike my last upload on this thread.



Aww that's a cute one.


----------



## WillSpark

OneWickedAngel said:


> I Did! I Did!
> *(*WARNING! IMAGINATION OVERLOAD! WARNING! IMAGINATION OVERLOAD! WARNING! *)*
> You torturing tease you, bringing out teh perv in us old ladies!!!! What's the word for a male Lolita? _WillSpark_!!



Oh lawd, I was just called a male lolita. I'm seriously not sure how to take that, but thanks, ya crazy cougar!


----------



## DitzyBrunette

OneWickedAngel said:


> You torturing tease you, bringing out teh perv in us old ladies!!!! What's the word for a male Lolita? _WillSpark_!!



OWA, between Will and Nutty I'm gonna need to open a window, it's getting warm in here lol. I'm not even the cougar type at all. But they're so cute.


----------



## Nutty

Right Back Atcha  

View attachment Photo on 2010-04-19 at 00.35.jpg


View attachment Photo on 2010-04-19 at 00.36 #2.jpg


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Nutty said:


> Right Back Atcha



Ok enough. I need a break from this thread haha. How tall are you?


----------



## Nutty

DitzyBrunette said:


> Ok enough. I need a break from this thread haha. How tall are you?



hehe ughh 5"11


----------



## DitzyBrunette

So tall AND cute. Right on.


----------



## HDANGEL15

DitzyBrunette said:


> So tall AND cute. Right on.



*AND WAY YOUNG!!!*


----------



## HDANGEL15

BigChaz said:


> Please tell me that I am not the only person who saw this.



*OMG...so what I was thinking EXACTLY!!!!!! lmao*


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Nutty said:


> Right Back Atcha



*Dude, no you did NOT finger point! LMAO! You and Will are killing! 




(*OWA mentally perving on the younguns - clean up required STAT!!!*)*



DitzyBrunette said:


> So tall AND cute. Right on.


*I know, so right yet so wrong!*


HDANGEL15 said:


> *AND WAY YOUNG!!!*


*OMG YES! Too damn young!*:doh:


----------



## stldpn

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Nope, I was thinking the same! I just didn't want to be the first one to throw it out there. haha So thanks for biting the bullet!



oi for those of you not well acquainted yes... and yes. However in regards to the fact that someone posted it without saying anything to me, really? I mean really? come on, that wasn't exactly called for.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

WillSpark said:


> Okay, so you guys know how I just periodically post a huge picwhore post of picwhoreyness? Well get ready, cuz here it comes...
> 
> I went to Lambert's today. For those who don't know, it's a huge deal, in every sense of the word. It's always got a line out the door and the portions are huge.
> 
> Enjoy!



Cute...very cute. I'm scared to say more to a youngster :blush: 


Nutty said:


> Right Back Atcha



Hot...and cute. 



HDANGEL15 said:


> *AND WAY YOUNG!!!*


What I was thinking. I shall leave this thread now


----------



## BigChaz

stldpn said:


> oi for those of you not well acquainted yes... and yes. However in regards to the fact that someone posted it without saying anything to me, really? I mean really? come on, that wasn't exactly called for.



Wait, so that is you? So you know likeitmatters or did you guys hang out sometime or something? I honestly just thought it was an uncanny resemblance. I am so confused right now.

I don't think you need to be upset he posted your picture though. This forum has to be one of the most chill forums on the web and plus, we all think you are a swell guy so to us it's just cool to see another part of ya. Or at least that's how I view it.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

stldpn said:


> oi for those of you not well acquainted yes... and yes. However in regards to the fact that someone posted it without saying anything to me, really? I mean really? come on, that wasn't exactly called for.



Wait, so you were just outed without your permission? So not cool.


----------



## BigChaz

I call this the "Really?" pose:


----------



## stldpn

BigChaz said:


> Wait, so that is you? So you know likeitmatters or did you guys hang out sometime or something? I honestly just thought it was an uncanny resemblance. I am so confused right now.
> 
> I don't think you need to be upset he posted your picture though. This forum has to be one of the most chill forums on the web and plus, we all think you are a swell guy so to us it's just cool to see another part of ya. Or at least that's how I view it.



Apparently like has been surfing some bear sites and finding some pics at various bear events. I find it interesting that anyone was in the dark honestly. No one caught that it was me at a bear event in the three belly pic? 

Like committed a gay faux pas though. Something I never would have done to him consequently. Bear events are public true enough, but it's still an image of me, and especially given the context posting it here should be at my discretion. I'm not mad, but this is a place that I participate and I'd rather not be the last to know when a pic is posted here.


----------



## BigChaz

stldpn said:


> Apparently like has been surfing some bear sites and finding some pics at various bear events. I find it interesting that anyone was in the dark honestly. No one caught that it was me at a bear event in the three belly pic?
> 
> Like committed a gay faux pas though. Something I never would have done to him consequently. Bear events are public true enough, but it's still an image of me, and especially given the context posting it here should be at my discretion. I'm not mad, but this is a place that I participate and I'd rather not be the last to know when a pic is posted here.



What can I say, I am a little slow sometimes! :blush:


----------



## Zowie

Oooohh not so cool after all. I thought the fact that shirtless-guy looked so much like you was just entertaining, but that it actually is you is awkward. he really should have asked. I mean, yes, the internet is public property, so what you have up can always come back to get you, but on some place so small and private like here it's a little uncalled for if there wasn't any permission in the first place.

But imagine how cool it'd have been if it wasn't you. Like, parallel universe Stldpn. Cue the alien music.


----------



## BigChaz

I'm giving this whole situation my "Really?" pose right now. Now you can all imagine it and bask in the glow of my sarcastically raised eyebrows.


----------



## Zowie

It was an awesome picture. You should post more. ^^


----------



## OneWickedAngel

BigChaz said:


> I call this the "Really?" pose:


Finally! Guys closer to my age to go back mentally perving on! Oh yeah!



BigChaz said:


> What can I say, I am a little slow sometimes! :blush:





BigChaz said:


> I'm giving this whole situation my "Really?" pose right now. Now you can all imagine it and bask in the glow of my sarcastically raised eyebrows.


LOL! I personally would have liked to have seen your "gobsmacked" pose when it finally all came together for you.


----------



## stldpn

Ok I'd like to clarify one thing. Mostly because I figure it's the right thing to do. I am not angry with Likeitmatters nor do I think anybody else should be. It was a mistake, it happens, I just want it known that if anyone else happens to find one of these pics I'd like you talk to me and give ME the opportunity to weigh in/post it myself.


----------



## likeitmatters

stldpn said:


> Ok I'd like to clarify one thing. Mostly because I figure it's the right thing to do. I am not angry with Likeitmatters nor do I think anybody else should be. It was a mistake, it happens, I just want it known that if anyone else happens to find one of these pics I'd like you talk to me and give ME the opportunity to weigh in/post it myself.




it annoys me that I did not notice that he was the same person but what annoys me the most is where it was posted and I should have known but I have told stldpn where to go and I hope the mod will take it off.


----------



## Surlysomething

stldpn said:


> Apparently like has been surfing some bear sites and finding some pics at various bear events. I find it interesting that anyone was in the dark honestly. No one caught that it was me at a bear event in the three belly pic?
> 
> Like committed a gay faux pas though. Something I never would have done to him consequently. Bear events are public true enough, but it's still an image of me, and especially given the context posting it here should be at my discretion. I'm not mad, but this is a place that I participate and I'd rather not be the last to know when a pic is posted here.




And here I thought you were straight.


----------



## LisaInNC

Surlysomething said:


> And here I thought you were straight.



Great...now everyone is gonna think I am a man.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

LOL. This thread is getting better and better. 
I no longer call dibs on the guy to the right.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

LisaInNC said:


> Great...now everyone is gonna think I am a man.



HAHAHAHA! :bow::kiss2:


----------



## toni

DitzyBrunette said:


> LOL. This thread is getting better and better.
> I no longer call dibs on the guy to the right.



HEY! You saw him first! lol


----------



## stldpn

Surlysomething said:


> And here I thought you were straight.



it was so easy to typify me as a bullheaded hetero male right? oh well


----------



## stldpn

LisaInNC said:


> Great...now everyone is gonna think I am a man.



No not a man just a fag hag... but I love you anyway baby.


----------



## stldpn

DitzyBrunette said:


> LOL. This thread is getting better and better.
> I no longer call dibs on the guy to the right.



you sure? you sure you don't want him? the adoption fee is almost nothing and he was quite good at putting together ensembles.

I should have known you'd be into greek neanderthals...


----------



## DitzyBrunette

stldpn said:


> you sure? you sure you don't want him? the adoption fee is almost nothing and he was quite good at putting together ensembles.
> 
> I should have known you'd be into greek neanderthals...



Definitely don't want a gay man, it's bad enough straight men cheat as much as they do - a gay man is never gonna be faithful to me :doh: I am not into neanderthals lol. Nerds and musicians make my heart melt. I like the nice guys. :smitten:


----------



## DitzyBrunette

toni said:


> HEY! You saw him first! lol



Haha, I'll take the next one


----------



## stldpn

DitzyBrunette said:


> Definitely don't want a gay man, it's bad enough straight men cheat as much as they do - a gay man is never gonna be faithful to me :doh: I am not into neanderthals lol. Nerds and musicians make my heart melt. I like the nice guys. :smitten:



Oh he was a musician... if you mean he was the type that he wanted to concentrate on creatively strumming his guitar and eating everything in the house in between gym visits, especially while I was paying the bills. I shouldn't be so mean, but seriously, outside of the "fun stuff"(concerts, traveling etc) it wasn't a very productive relationship.


----------



## isamarie69

Well this was a awesome thread, AWESOME!!!! And im only on page 35, lol gonna save the rest for tomorrow, quite a few RRAAWRSS and a buncha HUMMINA HUMMINAS!

Man i need to travel. :smitten:


----------



## Surlysomething

stldpn said:


> it was so easy to typify me as a bullheaded hetero male right? oh well




It's too bad you have ZERO sense of humour about pretty much everything.

Lame.


----------



## stldpn

Surlysomething said:


> It's too bad you have ZERO sense of humour about pretty much everything.
> 
> Lame.



OMG how many  do I need to put next to a statement like that to make it obvious I'm simply giving you shit for being a meanie face all the time


----------



## OneWickedAngel

stldpn said:


> OMG how many  do I need to put next to a statement like that to make it obvious I'm simply giving you shit for *being a meanie face *all the time



:doh:No! No! No! No! She was merely being _Surly_! Get it right!

LOL "_Fag Hag_" dammit can't rep you.


----------



## Zowie

Hahaha, what a weird turn of events. But it's all good now. Go back to posting pictures, wherever they have been taken, I don't care.


----------



## stldpn

OneWickedAngel said:


> :doh:No! No! No! No! She was merely being _Surly_! Get it right!
> 
> LOL "_Fag Hag_" dammit can't rep you.



but I think I can rep you again, I still owe you for the other thing. I'm pretty sure Lisa will come back with something if only privately. She might even use the word leprechaun we'll see.


----------



## stldpn

bionic_eggplant said:


> Hahaha, what a weird turn of events. But it's all good now. Go back to posting pictures, wherever they have been taken, I don't care.



shut up and post eh?


----------



## Zowie

I don't waste time on chitchat. Shut up and post indeed. 

And, I must say, you look great in a suit. You win the suit award for the day.


----------



## Nutty

Here is Nutty! 

View attachment Photo on 2010-04-20 at 00.41.jpg


View attachment Photo on 2010-04-20 at 00.41 #2.jpg


----------



## LisaInNC

stldpn said:


> No not a man just a fag hag... but I love you anyway baby.



I dont think fag hag applies here. I am your girlfriend. Wait...are we still dating? The way you are talking, I think you are leading these people to believe you are totally into wiener. I just like to think of you as an "any port in a storm" sort of dude.


----------



## CastingPearls

stldpn said:


> shut up and post eh?


Not enough men wear suspenders. <sigh>


----------



## CastingPearls

Nutty said:


> Here is Nutty!


Lookin' good, Nutman!


----------



## stldpn

LisaInNC said:


> I dont think fag hag applies here. I am your girlfriend. Wait...are we still dating? The way you are talking, I think you are leading these people to believe you are totally into wiener. I just like to think of you as an "any port in a storm" sort of dude.



ugh ok fine, I don't think I've ever "led" anyone to believe anything. But you do what you gotta do


----------



## OneWickedAngel

LisaInNC said:


> I dont think fag hag applies here. I am your girlfriend. Wait...are we still dating? The way you are talking, I think you are leading these people to believe you are totally into wiener. I just like to think of you as an "any port in a storm" sort of dude.





stldpn said:


> ugh ok fine, I don't think I've ever "led" anyone to believe anything. But you do what you gotta do



Okay you two, back off to your respective corners... 

I can only see this getting much nastier than necessary when there is an audience. Take this in private and try to work it out, one way or another, twixt yourselves.


----------



## michiganbhm

To get back on track, here's me with my nephew


----------



## likeitmatters

CastingPearls said:


> Not enough men wear suspenders. <sigh>




Technically they are not suspenders, they are called bracers by the upper class of our society but suspenders are still acceptable term. You can tell the difference with "bracers" and "suspenders".


----------



## HDANGEL15

michiganbhm said:


> To get back on track, here's me with my nephew



*welcome Michigan....you look HUNGRY to me 

cookies little boy.......

cougar represent*


----------



## Bearsy

likeitmatters said:


> Technically they are not suspenders, they are called bracers by the upper class of our society but suspenders are still acceptable term. You can tell the difference with "bracers" and "suspenders".



The only difference is locale, not society or acceptable terms.


----------



## Bearsy

Also, here is a picture of me taking part in an Earth Day Sacrifice Ritual with some close friends...


----------



## Tad

I just love pics where it looks like I'm towering up into the sky (probably because I'm actually only 5'8").


----------



## pdesil071189

*Just a few tell me what u think*


----------



## seasuperchub84

pdesil071189 said:


> *Just a few tell me what u think*



I know im gay, but is awesome okay? lol!


----------



## HDANGEL15

stldpn said:


> Found this today. This is circa 04 or 05.



*rut roh...looks almost like a neck beard *


----------



## likeitmatters

stldpn said:


> Found this today. This is circa 04 or 05.





:shocked::bow:


----------



## stldpn

HDANGEL15 said:


> *rut roh...looks almost like a neck beard *



nah, you think? I say it's not a neck beard if your bottom lip touches it. But maybe you have different standards.


----------



## CastingPearls

Confused. I thought neck beards began below the chin. Now it's the bottom lip?


----------



## stldpn

CastingPearls said:


> Confused. I thought neck beards began below the chin. Now it's the bottom lip?



yeah see I say neckbeards are exclusively under the chin. And I do think one of the reasons I find them so gross is the way that sometimes you have a difficult time determining where facial hair ends and chest hair begins. Thus resulting in uncomfortable staring.


----------



## CastingPearls

stldpn said:


> yeah see I say neckbeards are exclusively under the chin. And I do think one of the reasons I find them so gross is the way that sometimes you have a difficult time determining where facial hair ends and chest hair begins. Thus resulting in uncomfortable staring.


LOL agreed. I don't like the little lone soul patch under the lower lip. It looks like facial pubic hair.


----------



## luv_it_here

I think "photoshoots" are SO corny, but a production outfit that's been after me made me do it. Blah...

But, for all I complained about it - they turned out pretty ok. I guess?
:blush:

Cheers...


----------



## CastingPearls

luv_it_here said:


> I think "photoshoots" are SO corny, but a production outfit that's been after me made me do it. Blah...
> 
> But, for all I complained about it - they turned out pretty ok. I guess?
> :blush:
> 
> Cheers...


The B&W is my favorite!


----------



## luv_it_here

Awwww.. Thank ya!


----------



## Linda

luv_it_here said:


> I think "photoshoots" are SO corny, but a production outfit that's been after me made me do it. Blah...
> 
> But, for all I complained about it - they turned out pretty ok. I guess?
> :blush:
> 
> Cheers...




They are all great but CP's right. The black and whte one is great!! :wubu:


----------



## BigChaz

luv_it_here said:


> I think "photoshoots" are SO corny, but a production outfit that's been after me made me do it. Blah...
> 
> But, for all I complained about it - they turned out pretty ok. I guess?
> :blush:
> 
> Cheers...



I have edited out this picture due to his request in a not very nice PM. However, so I don't look like a jerk, I will describe the picture I had here so people don't think I put something mean into his image. I took the picture of him holding two records and replaced them with pizza boxes.

Everyone who has quoted this image in good fun will also need to edit their posts so that he is not offended we used promotional material in a way it was not designed.


----------



## CastingPearls

Awwwwww...all the cheese slid off to the corners....damn.


----------



## Linda

Hilarious!!


----------



## luv_it_here

luv_it_here said:


> Awwww.. Thank ya!



Yeah, way to fuck up the pizzas, sucka!


----------



## luv_it_here

Also, editing someone else's photos is super creepy. So please take it down when you read this, ok guy?


----------



## luv_it_here

Linda said:


> They are all great but CP's right. The black and whte one is great!! :wubu:



Thanks Linda. I like it too..


----------



## luv_it_here

*****edit*****


----------



## BigChaz

luv_it_here said:


> I'm not sure where to report you, but I'm already looking - so since I asked you politely over PM and you didn't comply, you have until I find the link to remove it so I don't have to go through all the hassle. Take your image down, and please respect the content in here.
> 
> I do admit it's funny and all, and would be cool with it if it wasn't a shot that I use for promotion/posters...etc So it's just not cool, ok dude?



You didn't ask me politely, however, I did edit out my original post. 

Also, don't post pictures on the internet you don't want people to have free reign with.


----------



## luv_it_here

Chaz, thanks.. 

-and thanks for requesting that the re-posts get removed as well.

What a pain in the ass. Just something to remember for the future - don't mess with people's photos unless you ask them. Duh... :doh:


----------



## BigChaz

luv_it_here said:


> Just something to remember for the future - don't mess with people's photos unless you ask them. Duh... :doh:



This is not a mean post, this is not a derogatory post. I am trying not to look like a bad guy here because of this.

You should never, ever, EVER post a picture on the internet you don't want saved, seen, promoted elsewhere, modified, or anything. I should never have to ask someone if I can take a picture they posted and jokingly put a pizza in it. You put it in the most public forum in the world: the internet. Never put something on the internet you are not 100% alright with having out there in all its incarnations.


----------



## LovesBigMen

luv_it_here said:


> I think "photoshoots" are SO corny, but a production outfit that's been after me made me do it. Blah...
> 
> But, for all I complained about it - they turned out pretty ok. I guess?
> :blush:
> 
> Cheers...



Not cheesy at all great pics.:happy:


----------



## luv_it_here

BigChaz said:


> This is not a mean post, this is not a derogatory post. I am trying not to look like a bad guy here because of this.
> 
> You should never, ever, EVER post a picture on the internet you don't want saved, seen, promoted elsewhere, modified, or anything. I should never have to ask someone if I can take a picture they posted and jokingly put a pizza in it. You put it in the most public forum in the world: the internet. Never put something on the internet you are not 100% alright with having out there in all its incarnations.



I would expect a group like Dims would take pride in fair treatment of the media uploaded. I would hope so, at least. 

Naturally, you could've done anything to that image, but it wouldn't be right of you to do so. 
One *can* edit, but I trust the people viewing this forum to be more respectful and make the choice not to. It's not really your fault that you didn't know it was inappropriate.


----------



## Paquito

...who knew pizza could cause World War 3?


----------



## DitzyBrunette

luv_it_here said:


> It's not really your fault that you didn't know it was inappropriate.



I find it kinda funny that you're telling other people what's inappropriate and what's not.


----------



## stldpn

luv_it_here said:


> I would expect a group like Dims would take pride in fair treatment of the media uploaded. I would hope so, at least.
> 
> Naturally, you could've done anything to that image, but it wouldn't be right of you to do so.
> One *can* edit, but I trust the people viewing this forum to be more respectful and make the choice not to. It's not really your fault that you didn't know it was inappropriate.



No offense guy, I understand your desire to maintain the rights to your own image. You may notice, I went through something not entirely dissimilar recently, right here in this thread. Media that contained my image had been released to another source, and someone took the liberty of reposting it here. I allowed a picture to be taken that I knew full well might end up on the internet, and when it did it eventually came back to me as proof that the net has a fairly incestuous nature. 

Thing is, if you're truly thinking about becoming any kind of public figure you're going to have to chill-lax just a little. Photo shopped pizza boxes seem relatively tame compared to some of the things I've seen people do to other people's pics and while we have a well defined policy at dims that says you have to have the right to any pic you publish here. You should also understand there was absolutely no malice intended, and as such you look like a douche when you continue to complain about it. My advice? Suck it up, move on, and don't assume that anything you put here has an expiration date on it.


----------



## WillSpark

free2beme04 said:


> ...who knew pizza could cause World War 3?



Well, a sandwich caused World War I, or more, the craving for a sandwich, so a pizza isn't too far out there.


----------



## Zowie

stldpn said:


> No offense guy, I understand your desire to maintain the rights to your own image. You may notice, I went through something not entirely dissimilar recently, right here in this thread. Media that contained my image had been released to another source, and someone took the liberty of reposting it here. I allowed a picture to be taken that I knew full well might end up on the internet, and when it did it eventually came back to me as proof that the net has a fairly incestuous nature.
> 
> Thing is, if you're truly thinking about becoming any kind of public figure you're going to have to chill-lax just a little. Photo shopped pizza boxes seem relatively tame compared to some of the things I've seen people do to other people's pics and while we have a well defined policy at dims that says you have to have the right to any pic you publish here. You should also understand there was absolutely no malice intended, and as such you look like a douche when you continue to complain about it. My advice? Suck it up, move on, and don't assume that anything you put here has an expiration date on it.



Or hey, take it into stride and learn to love the pizza. I didn't see the original pizza-image, but he does need to learn to laugh at himself, especially on the internet. I understand where he's coming from, it's a bit of a piss-off if someone is having fun at his expense. 

I think we should all move on. Chaz, send him a pizza and say you're sorry, or something, haha.


----------



## jdwhitak

here is a pic of me with some girls from work 

View attachment Jason.JPG


----------



## Nutty

jdwhitak said:


> here is a pic of me with some girls from work



You are boss!


----------



## BigChaz

jdwhitak said:


> here is a pic of me with some girls from work



The girl directly behind you looks like she is about to cry.

My respect for you grows.


----------



## escapist

BigChaz said:


> I have edited out this picture due to his request in a not very nice PM. However, so I don't look like a jerk, I will describe the picture I had here so people don't think I put something mean into his image. I took the picture of him holding two records and replaced them with pizza boxes.
> 
> Everyone who has quoted this image in good fun will also need to edit their posts so that he is not offended we used promotional material in a way it was not designed.



WTH, I wanna C it!....I mean freaking hell I edit people's pics all the time, its a fun hobby. Sounded funny, and I'm sure it was, to bad not everybody has a sense of humor.

Case in point who doesn't love stuff like this: 





Or this:





I could go on and on but ya get the point.


----------



## luv_it_here

Awww man, a bunch of you really missed the point. It was never about a pizza in the first place - think that act itself would rattle me? Not even close. It's just the principle of editing someone's personal material in a forum that should be fairly respectful (and yes, it *is* the net, so duhhh, someone *can* edit... buuuut, you know it's not right).

Outside of the above, I had no issues. 

So much pizza talk and focus on the pizza(s)... Kinda typical, considering the audience I suppose. hehe..


----------



## Paquito

luv_it_here said:


> Awww man, a bunch of you really missed the point. It was never about a pizza in the first place - think that act itself would rattle me? Not even close. It's just the principle of editing someone's personal material in a forum that *should be fairly respectful* (and yes, it *is* the net, so duhhh, someone *can* edit... buuuut, you know it's not right).
> 
> Outside of the above, I had no issues.
> 
> So much pizza talk and focus on the pizza(s)... Kinda typical, considering the audience I suppose. hehe..



Considering that he did delete the changed photo and even put it out there for others to delete the photo if they quoted it, I'd say it was pretty respectful. He could have easily ignored you.


----------



## CastingPearls

Will anybody please drag away that dead horse.......


----------



## WillSpark

......HEY LOOK A BANANA HAMMOCK!


----------



## escapist

luv_it_here said:


> Awww man, a bunch of you really missed the point. It was never about a pizza in the first place - think that act itself would rattle me? Not even close. It's just the principle of editing someone's personal material in a forum that should be fairly respectful (and yes, it *is* the net, so duhhh, someone *can* edit... buuuut, you know it's not right).
> 
> Outside of the above, I had no issues.
> 
> So much pizza talk and focus on the pizza(s)... Kinda typical, considering the audience I suppose. hehe..



No apparently I don't know, like I said I've been guilty of doing the same and I've never had 1 complaint usually I get a thanks.

Example: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1389107&postcount=1123



henry73 said:


> I love it, thanks looks better then my dull room LOL





escapist said:


> Yeah, all your missing now is a hammock and a bottle of Corona. :happy:



Did I mention I've been craving pizza all day? The 1/2 a slice I had today was just a horrible tease.


----------



## luv_it_here

free2beme04 said:


> Considering that he did delete the changed photo and even put it out there for others to delete the photo if they quoted it, I'd say it was pretty respectful. He could have easily ignored you.



True enough. I'm just a little frustrated still. Sorry..


----------



## luv_it_here

CastingPearls said:


> Will anybody please drag away that dead horse.......



^ that


----------



## BigIzzy

here, an awesome pic of a gentleman! :blush: 

View attachment hanging belly.jpg


----------



## BigIzzy

jdwhitak said:


> here is a pic of me with some girls from work



and that is soooo awesome! I don't care who ya are, I wish I was that guy right there! yesiree!:bow:


----------



## CastingPearls

BigIzzy said:


> here, an awesome pic of a gentleman! :blush:


nice hat


----------



## Bearsy

BigChaz said:


> The girl directly behind you looks like she is about to cry.
> 
> My respect for you grows.



Thank you so much for the first big laugh of the day.


----------



## topher38

Not sure if this is Awesome Nuff but here it be....


----------



## OneWickedAngel

topher38 said:


> Not sure if this is Awesome Nuff but here it be....



Ummmm



yeah!


----------



## JenFromOC

OneWickedAngel said:


> Ummmm
> 
> 
> 
> yeah!



Agreed! :eat2:


----------



## stldpn




----------



## CastingPearls

stldpn said:


>


Nice pic! Great beer!


----------



## Zowie

BHMs have a thing for Guinness. That's the 4th reference that I've found.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

bionic_eggplant said:


> BHMs have a thing for Guinness. That's the 4th reference that I've found.



Guinness is great


----------



## JenFromOC

Geodetic_Effect said:


> Guinness is great



Anyone else think it tastes like crap after you've actually drank it in Ireland? I swear, I drank it all day, every day on my trip...then last St. Patrick's Day (here in California)...it made me want to gag.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

JenFromOC said:


> Anyone else think it tastes like crap after you've actually drank it in Ireland? I swear, I drank it all day, every day on my trip...then last St. Patrick's Day (here in California)...it made me want to gag.



It only tasted better at the brewery. Everywhere else in Ireland it tasted the same. As long as you are comparing to a bar in America that actually cleans their tap system.


----------



## djudex

I've never been fond of Guinness, it just tastes wrong to me.


----------



## JenFromOC

Geodetic_Effect said:


> It only tasted better at the brewery. Everywhere else in Ireland it tasted the same. As long as you are comparing to a bar in America that actually cleans their tap system.



Yeah, I seem to recall someone at the brewery saying that it doesn't travel well. Or maybe I was drunk and I never heard that statement at all LOL


----------



## warwagon86

JenFromOC said:


> Anyone else think it tastes like crap after you've actually drank it in Ireland? I swear, I drank it all day, every day on my trip...then last St. Patrick's Day (here in California)...it made me want to gag.



i dont drink it away from home. its disgusting everywhere else! guinness does not travel well

if im not home i drink vodka

if im home il drink the nectar all day


----------



## stldpn

JenFromOC said:


> Anyone else think it tastes like crap after you've actually drank it in Ireland? I swear, I drank it all day, every day on my trip...then last St. Patrick's Day (here in California)...it made me want to gag.



There are a lot of reasons why it tastes different outside of the original brewery. For one there are three different types of dry stout being circulated , so it's not generally a beer that the vast majority of Americans go for, it's also beer that is meant to be enjoyed draft style which is contrary to the american desire to consume out of a bottle, also in order to get the correct creamy head on a guinness you have to incorporate a few steps to pouring it. From what I understand most places that serve guinness in the US don't tilt or pour in a way that allows the nitrogen in the tap to really mix with the beer.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

stldpn said:


> There are a lot of reasons why it tastes different outside of the original brewery. For one there are three different types of dry stout being circulated , so it's not generally a beer that the vast majority of Americans go for, it's also beer that is meant to be enjoyed draft style which is contrary to the american desire to consume out of a bottle, also in order to get the correct creamy head on a guinness you have to incorporate a few steps to pouring it. From what I understand most places that serve guinness in the US don't tilt or pour in a way that allows the nitrogen in the tap to really mix with the beer.



Very true. most bars do not pour it correctly and it tastes a lot different in a bottle. I won't drink it in a bottle and I make sure they pour it correctly when I order a draft.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Here is a picture of me at my birthday indoor BBQ last weekend--


----------



## veil

sasqutch: that is, truly, an awesome pic.


----------



## Stevenz1inoc

I took the first pic last Thanksgiving, I didnt eat the entire bowl of potatoes! I wanted too though...

The second pic was a camera phone pic, it's rather close up, sorry! 

View attachment 1126091651a.jpg


View attachment 0331101440a.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Stevenz1inoc said:


> I took the first pic last Thanksgiving, I didnt eat the entire bowl of potatoes! I wanted too though...
> 
> The second pic was a camera phone pic, it's rather close up, sorry!



Very nice


----------



## rellis10

Just a couple i took earlier on my webcam.












Hope you like them


----------



## Stevenz1inoc

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Very nice



Thank You!


----------



## HDANGEL15

Stevenz1inoc said:


> I took the first pic last Thanksgiving, I didnt eat the entire bowl of potatoes! I wanted too though...
> 
> The second pic was a camera phone pic, it's rather close up, sorry!



*HEY!!!! Good to see you again ...you missed a good time at the DIMS meetup at the Farmers Market...made some new friends and was very cool to put faces to posts*


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

i think I look pretty awesome in this picture.


----------



## BigChaz

Trying on my new swimsuit to hit up the beach tomorrow. Going to get some beach in before the oil spill hits!


----------



## JenFromOC

BigChaz said:


> Trying on my new swimsuit to hit up the beach tomorrow. Going to get some beach in before the oil spill hits!



Hot!!!


----------



## Stevenz1inoc

HDANGEL15 said:


> *HEY!!!! Good to see you again ...you missed a good time at the DIMS meetup at the Farmers Market...made some new friends and was very cool to put faces to posts*



Hey there! Sorry I missed it!! I'm so glad you had a nice time though!!!!!!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> i think I look pretty awesome in this picture.


WIN! Or in other favorite words "AWESOMESAUCE!" 



BigChaz said:


> Trying on my new swimsuit to hit up the beach tomorrow. Going to get some beach in before the oil spill hits!


Damn! Why do I want to want grab a bottle baby oil, head south and create a different type of oil spill?:blush:


----------



## talpa

I've got nothing sensible to ad to this thread, except to say gentlemen, you are awesome. :bow:


----------



## Sasquatch!

Thought I'd add a couple more from the same night:


----------



## Maeora

Nutty said:


> Here is a serious one unlike my last upload on this thread.



very cute


----------



## warwagon86

i was a strippogram for a couple of my american friends who were holding a hen party!

all in good spirits but sadly this is the only pic i have lol - the rest are locked away


----------



## OneWickedAngel

warwagon86 said:


> i was a strippogram for a couple of my american friends who were holding a hen party!
> 
> all in good spirits but sadly this is the only pic i have lol - the rest are locked away



Now that's awesome! Whadayamean "locked away"? That's what we have "nekkid" threads for! *cackles*


----------



## warwagon86

OneWickedAngel said:


> Now that's awesome! Whadayamean "locked away"? That's what we have "nekkid" threads for! *cackles*



hahaha no the girls have all the pics!! i dont have any lol


----------



## kristineirl

rellis10 said:


> Just a couple i took earlier on my webcam.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like them



too cute, especially in the second one ^_^


----------



## Leni

WillSpark said:


> Why have the ladies (the very beautiful ladies) the only ones with a gender-specific post-a-pic thread? C'mon guys! Let's get to it!
> 
> View attachment 53613
> 
> 
> View attachment 53614



cute! Love your tummy!


----------



## escapist

warwagon86 said:


> i was a strippogram for a couple of my american friends who were holding a hen party!
> 
> all in good spirits but sadly this is the only pic i have lol - the rest are locked away



Thats FREAKING AWESOME! LOL, I LOVE IT!




(Yeah its the exact kind of deviant crazy fun thing I would do)


----------



## seasuperchub84

If any of the super big boys here wanna change teams, hit me up LOL  jk 

You all look awesome. :bow:


----------



## stldpn




----------



## Zowie

You're about to be kicked in the head by a sock.


----------



## Sasquatch!

bionic_eggplant said:


> You're about to be kicked in the head by a sock.



Character limit lol!


----------



## CastingPearls

bionic_eggplant said:


> You're about to be kicked in the head by a sock.


ROFL It took me waaaay too long to get that.


----------



## kristineirl

Nutty said:


> Here is a serious one unlike my last upload on this thread.



....must resist urge to highfive your foot!

also, cute! ^-^


----------



## Tad

I like how this one came out, with all the different angles in the background.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Aaaargh the angles! They're messing with my head!


----------



## Zowie

I'm trying to figure out what the steel pole is about. But I can't figure it out, so I'll have to ask. What were you up to?

Sweet angles, yes.


----------



## Tad

bionic_eggplant said:


> I'm trying to figure out what the steel pole is about. But I can't figure it out, so I'll have to ask. What were you up to?
> 
> Sweet angles, yes.



I was sitting on these 'stairs to nowhere,' which sit mysteriously in the corner of the change room at my work place.

ETA: reviewing the original picture, I also look somewhat demented......not quite sure what that was about, maybe the angles were messing with my head too?


----------



## SanDiega

Sasquatch! said:


> Thought I'd add a couple more from the same night:


Dw i'n hoffi <3


----------



## Zowie

Tad said:


> I was sitting on these 'stairs to nowhere,' which sit mysteriously in the corner of the change room at my work place.
> 
> ETA: reviewing the original picture, I also look somewhat demented......not quite sure what that was about, maybe the angles were messing with my head too?



Hahaha, I didn't want to say demented, in case that's your usual smile. But demented look, steel bar, and the position you were holding it at got me worried. 

Fantastic, stairs to nowhere? I wish I had some.
I mean, really, they have a rail and a bar and everything. I think you need to ask around to figure out what they're for.


----------



## Tad

bionic_eggplant said:


> Fantastic, stairs to nowhere? I wish I had some.
> I mean, really, they have a rail and a bar and everything. I think you need to ask around to figure out what they're for.



It is an older building, that has at various times been a police station, a bank, and offices for multiple companies, so who knows when they were put in or why?

Sometimes it is good not to be able to get the answer


----------



## CastingPearls

Tad said:


> I like how this one came out, with all the different angles in the background.


Pole dancer gone bad. (wrong. so wrong.) LOL


----------



## Tad

CastingPearls said:


> Pole dancer gone bad. (wrong. so wrong.) LOL



:blink:

Ow, now my head hurts.

(On a cheerier note, I forgot to mention, I like how non-angular my body looks in that pic, too  )


----------



## veil

BigChaz said:


> Trying on my new swimsuit to hit up the beach tomorrow. Going to get some beach in before the oil spill hits!





Sasquatch! said:


> Thought I'd add a couple more from the same night:



if i haven't said this before: both of you gentlemen are adorable. thank you so much for the pix!


----------



## freakyfred

I have an awesome shirt.

Also lol @ my face 

I looked pissed off or something


----------



## Micara

freakyfred said:


> I have an awesome shirt.
> 
> Also lol @ my face
> 
> I looked pissed off or something



Awesome pic and awesome shirt!


----------



## CastingPearls

freakyfred said:


> I have an awesome shirt.
> 
> Also lol @ my face
> 
> I looked pissed off or something


Both shirt and facial expression: great!


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone

This is one of my favorite pics of myself. I feel like a pimp daddy here or something. It is a couple years old but I haven't changed too much since then. 

View attachment mike at eds.jpg


----------



## mick_geek

Dont know if this is any good ladies, comments welcome

mick the geek







or this:


----------



## BigChaz

mick_geek said:


> Dont know if this is any good ladies, comments welcome
> 
> mick the geek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this:



It had to be done


----------



## stldpn

bionic_eggplant said:


> You're about to be kicked in the head by a sock.


 
Yeah the angle is not my best work is it?

but I still think it's a better pic than this one...


----------



## PinkElephant

what I hope to look in the very near future 




and this will be my past.


----------



## LovesBigMen

freakyfred said:


> I have an awesome shirt.
> 
> Also lol @ my face
> 
> I looked pissed off or something



 Awsome picture great shirt and lovly expression haha:happy:


----------



## freakyfred

LovesBigMen said:


> Awsome picture great shirt and lovly expression haha:happy:



thank you guys :>


----------



## isamarie69

BigChaz said:


> It had to be done



Thats too funny kinda creepy.


----------



## SanDiega

BigChaz said:


> Trying on my new swimsuit to hit up the beach tomorrow. Going to get some beach in before the oil spill hits!



Avoiding the oil spill is all well and good, but I am sure I am not the only lady on here who would not mind seeing you all oily.


----------



## WillSpark

It's not "awesome" per say. It isn't even great quality. But I liked this pic.......ignore the hair...the wind was blowing. 

View attachment 80013


This one was on a crappy, tired day, but the bow was awesome...

View attachment 80014


...future forecast...

View attachment 80015


And this one IS awesome!

View attachment 80016


----------



## ascofield

Here is my pic of myself 

View attachment DSC00345.JPG


----------



## LovesBigMen

freakyfred said:


> thank you guys :>




No problem  :blush::happy:


----------



## BigChaz

WillSpark said:


> BOWTIE



Mad props to you


----------



## Zowie

WillSpark said:


> -pictures-



It's frightening, you look like my friend. Twins seperated at birth, maybe?
'Cept, he doesn't have a bowtie. So you get to be the better twin.


----------



## WillSpark

bionic_eggplant said:


> It's frightening, you look like my friend. Twins seperated at birth, maybe?
> 'Cept, he doesn't have a bowtie. So you get to be the better twin.



All of us wierd guys look the same.


----------



## Paquito

WillSpark said:


> This one was on a crappy, tired day, but the bow was awesome...
> 
> View attachment 80014



A prime opportunity for a Hozay pick, but the thumbs-up is missing. But the bowtie more than makes up for it.


----------



## WillSpark

free2beme04 said:


> A prime opportunity for a Hozay pick, but the thumbs-up is missing. But the bowtie more than makes up for it.



Honestly, though it's labelled the Hozay pose, and rightfully so, it's been my go-to expression for years. I just didn't ever do it much for my pics _here_.


----------



## Jello404

Me looking like a dork lol


----------



## LovesBigMen

Jello404 said:


> Me looking like a dork lol
> 
> 
> 
> Woo hoo Dorks RULE! :happy:
Click to expand...


----------



## Bearsy

Jello404 said:


> Me looking like a dork lol



Ushankas for the win!


----------



## ~da rev~

Just waking up D: 

View attachment Photo_00001.jpg


----------



## stldpn

~da rev~ said:


> Just waking up D:


 
That's not even a finger comb job is it?


----------



## freakyfred

Photo from my college project. We were filming an old style newsreel haha.

Me on the left. My robot companion on the right.


----------



## rellis10

freakyfred said:


> Photo from my college project. We were filming an old style newsreel haha.
> 
> Me on the left. My robot companion on the right.



That looks so damn creepy....and yet so awesome!


----------



## talpa

freakyfred said:


> Photo from my college project. We were filming an old style newsreel haha.
> 
> Me on the left. My robot companion on the right.


Your robot companion looks like something from Dr Who. Eeek! Looks great.


----------



## freakyfred

Hehe thanks guys :>

Maybe I am the next Doctor. Dun dun dun!


----------



## Zowie

~da rev~ said:


> Just waking up D:



Hahaha, bed head. I totally have it too. 

And Fred's fake mustache made me laugh.


----------



## kristineirl

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> I feel like a pimp daddy here or something.



it's probably because you have a pimp face on


----------



## OneWickedAngel

freakyfred said:


> Photo from my college project. We were filming an old style newsreel haha.
> 
> Me on the left. My robot companion on the right.



HAHAHA! This pic is so full of win! I swear the first thing that came to mind when I saw it was "Laurel and HARD-E" :doh::blush:


----------



## Joe944

Figured I'd post up some new pics.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Joe944 said:


> Figured I'd post up some new pics.



Handsome! (Figured I'd just enjoy them, since they're there :happy::blush
LOL -to the flash-face.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Here's a little gift from a friend... Not sure what he used to make the picture, but it looks damn accurate.


----------



## kristineirl

Joe944 said:


> Figured I'd post up some new pics.



a classy outfit and it looks great :happy:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Joe944 said:


> Figured I'd post up some new pics.



Nice- very nice......


----------



## JenFromOC

Joe944 said:


> Figured I'd post up some new pics.



Um....holy shit, you look goooooooooooooooooooooood.


----------



## BigChaz

Just me, nothing special. Just everyday clothes!


----------



## stldpn

I have my dorky moments too thank god they're getting a touch fewer and farther between.


----------



## Joe944

BigChaz said:


> Just me, nothing special. Just everyday clothes!



Sup phone buddy. 

To all the nice comments, you folks are too kind.


----------



## BigChaz

Joe944 said:


> Sup phone buddy.
> 
> To all the nice comments, you folks are too kind.



droid 4 lyfe yo


----------



## escapist

freakyfred said:


> Hehe thanks guys :>
> 
> Maybe I am the next Doctor. Dun dun dun!



Certainly looks like your at least in an episode. Now you just have to work the phrase, "Is that a sonic screwdriver in your pocket or are you just happy to see me?" into the script. Ok, maybe if you were Captain Jack it would be more appropriate.


----------



## freakyfred

escapist said:


> Certainly looks like your at least in an episode. Now you just have to work the phrase, "Is that a sonic screwdriver in your pocket or are you just happy to see me?" into the script. Ok, maybe if you were Captain Jack it would be more appropriate.



lmao. Captain Jack would so say that.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Is this thing on?


----------



## Surlysomething

stldpn said:


> I have my dorky moments too thank god they're getting a touch fewer and farther between.




You have that..."YOU ARE NOT THE FATHER!" look going on.


----------



## CastingPearls

freakyfred said:


> Photo from my college project. We were filming an old style newsreel haha.
> 
> Me on the left. My robot companion on the right.


I LOVE this pic!!!


----------



## freakyfred

CastingPearls said:


> I LOVE this pic!!!



thank you :>


----------



## LisaInNC

Is it weird that the guy in the mask is scaring me and turning me on all at the same time?


----------



## stldpn

Surlysomething said:


> You have that..."YOU ARE NOT THE FATHER!" look going on.



huh... is that a maury povich thing?


----------



## stldpn

LisaInNC said:


> Is it weird that the guy in the mask is scaring me and turning me on all at the same time?



Yes, it's a little odd.=P


----------



## CastingPearls

LisaInNC said:


> Is it weird that the guy in the mask is scaring me and turning me on all at the same time?


actually.....I was thinking the same thing. Glad you said it first.


----------



## Surlysomething

stldpn said:


> huh... is that a maury povich thing?




Yes. 


The joke is now dead.


----------



## stldpn

Surlysomething said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> The joke is now dead.


oh, I didn't get it.


----------



## freakyfred

LisaInNC said:


> Is it weird that the guy in the mask is scaring me and turning me on all at the same time?



Well Jamie is a very sexy man...I mean robot. lmao

Nah it's not weird. Lots of people like that stuff!


----------



## rellis10

Me having just escaped the jobcentre for the last time....Gooooooooood feeling


----------



## Rounderly

Chubster topless at the park. Not that awesome but I felt like posting pics.  

View attachment 0527001754.jpg


View attachment 0527001755.jpg


View attachment 0527001756.jpg


----------



## veil

rellis10 said:


> Me having just escaped the jobcentre for the last time....Gooooooooood feeling




whoa, i know it's the angle, but in this pic it looks almost like your forearms are separate puppets from the rest of you, bunraku rellis10.


----------



## warwagon86

Was adding my pictures of Maine to FB and found this from christmas 






This is me in Bar Harbour on Sunday a tad merry






I shall add more once i get to Boston tomorrow!!! May be going straight through to CT but i want to go see the Sox i just need to convince my travel buddy that he does too!!!


----------



## CastingPearls

warwagon86 said:


> Was adding my pictures of Maine to FB and found this from christmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is me in Bar Harbour on Sunday a tad merry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I shall add more once i get to Boston tomorrow!!! May be going straight through to CT but i want to go see the Sox i just need to convince my travel buddy that he does too!!!


You have beautiful eyes. Nice pics!


----------



## Surlysomething

warwagon86 said:


> Was adding my pictures of Maine to FB and found this from christmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is me in Bar Harbour on Sunday a tad merry
> 
> 
> 
> I shall add more once i get to Boston tomorrow!!! May be going straight through to CT but i want to go see the Sox i just need to convince my travel buddy that he does too!!!




You and your big, beautiful kewpie doll eyes.


----------



## Bearsy

Flip cup team from last night, ran the table 16 of 18 games, one tie.
Also crushing pretty hard(figuratively and literally, haha, we were squeezed in pretty tight behind the bar) on the girl in front of me, but alas it is not to be.


Absolutely great night, went to a mutual friend's, grandmother's, cabin on a lake, drank a shit ton. Nana Jan was the greatest person in the world. This is her with her 50th birthday present... NSFW, also slightly disturbing
http://i48.tinypic.com/t64g2q.jpg

It was pouring out, thunderstorm and tornado warning, so we decided it would be a good idea to go swimming. It was. I ended up staying in the water from like 3am to 8ish.


----------



## freakyfred

This is artsy ok I swear


----------



## CastingPearls

freakyfred said:


> This is artsy ok I swear


Fred, you always make me laugh.....love it.


----------



## Micara

freakyfred said:


> This is artsy ok I swear



You're so cute. And give me that shirt. Now. Please?


----------



## freakyfred

hehe thanks guys

That shirt's one of a kind. I made it myself haha. We cannot be parted easily!


----------



## Melian

freakyfred said:


> hehe thanks guys
> 
> That shirt's one of a kind. I made it myself haha. We cannot be parted easily!



I like your new avatar, Supernintendo Chalmers....


----------



## BigChaz

Melian said:


> I like your new avatar, Supernintendo Chalmers....



Supernintendent Chalmers


----------



## freakyfred

Melian said:


> I like your new avatar, Supernintendo Chalmers....



Thanks. One of the best Ralph lines.


----------



## warwagon86

i love summer camp!!! kids are fucking awesome!!!


----------



## Esther

Aww, you're a camp counsellor? I feel like that suits you wonderfully.


----------



## CastingPearls

warwagon86 said:


> i love summer camp!!! kids are fucking awesome!!!


You're very photogenic and it's clear you love what you do.


----------



## warwagon86

Esther said:


> Aww, you're a camp counsellor? I feel like that suits you wonderfully.



started off as a counselor worked my way up now to assistant director!!! but i love the job and the kids are awesome and the place is awesome!!


----------



## stldpn




----------



## Paquito

stldpn said:


>



I dig it. Kinda modern.

Someone please quote this so that he can actually see this. I won't share the cupcake Happy gave me with you.


----------



## CastingPearls

free2beme04 said:


> I dig it. Kinda modern.
> 
> Someone please quote this so that he can actually see this. I won't share the cupcake Happy gave me with you.


Excuse me but "I" gave you the cupcake. Happyface gave you the cookie. Since it had a lot of icing on it, it was a huge sacrifice to hand it over, so I'd appreciate you keeping the baked goods generosity accurate.


----------



## Paquito

CastingPearls said:


> Excuse me but "I" gave you the cupcake. Happyface gave you the cookie. Since it had a lot of icing on it, it was a huge sacrifice to hand it over, so I'd appreciate you keeping the baked goods generosity accurate.



...I'll let you lick some icing off as penance.


----------



## CastingPearls

free2beme04 said:


> ...I'll let you lick some icing off as penance.


That's very fair and since I don't think I'm on STLDPN's ignore list now he can see it in my post. See how well that worked? Can I have two licks?


----------



## Paquito

CastingPearls said:


> That's very fair and since I don't think I'm on STLDPN's ignore list now he can see it in my post. See how well that worked? Can I have two licks?



I'll even throw in a chocolate chip, because I like your spunk.


----------



## CastingPearls

free2beme04 said:


> I'll even throw in a chocolate chip, because I like your spunk.


I'd rep you but I ate my allotment for the day. Probably for the week I suppose.


----------



## stldpn

CastingPearls said:


> Excuse me but "I" gave you the cupcake. Happyface gave you the cookie. Since it had a lot of icing on it, it was a huge sacrifice to hand it over, so I'd appreciate you keeping the baked goods generosity accurate.



I'm diabetic I have been since I was six. I think I'll survive without free's pretend cuppycake.


----------



## Paquito

CastingPearls said:


> I'd rep you but I ate my allotment for the day. Probably for the week I suppose.



It appears that we will have to owe each other rep. Until next time...


*creeps away into the night*




EDIT: *creeps back in*

looks like we're not allowed to mention fake internet sweets, lest we be rude and inconsiderate. I blame you, Bionic, Happy for just being in the picture, the countries in fake South America that grew the ingredients for said fake cupcake, and Marie Antoinette.


----------



## LovesBigMen

freakyfred said:


> This is artsy ok I swear




Oooooo fun artsy  *claps randomly* :happy:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

warwagon86 said:


> i love summer camp!!! kids are fucking awesome!!!



Damn if this isn't a perfect photo for a Father's Day greeting card! Awesome pic WW!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

free2beme04 said:


> ...I'll let you lick some icing off as penance.



Is it totally wrong I read this lick icing off something very similar sounding to penenace? :blush:



free2beme04 said:


> I'll even throw in a chocolate chip, because I like your spunk.


 Oh that is just WRONG considering the train of thought I was on above! LMAO! WRONG I tell ya!


----------



## JenFromOC

warwagon86 said:


> i love summer camp!!! kids are fucking awesome!!!



That pic of you in the pool is literally the hottest pic I've ever seen in my entire life. I don't know why, but it is. Please don't try and make me justify that LOL.


----------



## Paquito

OneWickedAngel said:


> Is it totally wrong I read this lick icing off something very similar sounding to penenace? :blush:
> 
> Oh that is just WRONG considering the train of thought I was on above! LMAO! WRONG I tell ya!



You deserve a cookie for this.

But...


----------



## CastingPearls

Well.....I tried too......


----------



## Goodolboy02

A comparison in tux (on right) and present day shows what 130 pounds of fat will do to ya! 

View attachment tux.jpg


View attachment IMG00009-20100410-1339.jpg


----------



## Linda

freakyfred said:


> This is artsy ok I swear





I love, love, LOVE this picture!!!


----------



## Bearsy

It's me looking very confused. 

View attachment Derp.jpg


----------



## BriarChubNJ

Goodolboy02 said:


> A comparison in tux (on right) and present day shows what 130 pounds of fat will do to ya!



Looking great there bud  How much time elapsed between "before" and "after"?


----------



## shortfat

It's not an awesome pic, it's just a face shot. I enjoy this community and just wanted to give everyone an idea of what I look like. 

View attachment Snapshot_20100614_16.jpg


View attachment Snapshot_20100614_14.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Bearsy said:


> It's me looking very confused.



You're going to have to smile so I can see that cute dimple again 



shortfat said:


> It's not an awesome pic, it's just a face shot. I enjoy this community and just wanted to give everyone an idea of what I look like.



Very nice


----------



## shortfat

Thank you for the nice comment.


----------



## Bearsy

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You're going to have to smile so I can see that cute dimple again


I don't have a dimple


----------



## chicken legs

Goodolboy02 said:


> A comparison in tux (on right) and present day shows what 130 pounds of fat will do to ya!



Just wanted to say that I really really like comparison pics that shows what 130 pounds of fat will do to you..


----------



## Tad

I like how this shot came out, I think I fill up that chair fairly well  In the background is the part of the lab which is right next to where I currently sit--sadly I don't get to play with all the fun equipment myself.


----------



## CastingPearls

Tad said:


> I like how this shot came out, I think I fill up that chair fairly well  In the background is the part of the lab which is right next to where I currently sit--sadly I don't get to play with all the fun equipment myself.


Oh Tad , I love it!


----------



## rellis10

Wasnt sure this qualified for the Nekkid thread........so here ya go


----------



## Micara

rellis10 said:


> Wasnt sure this qualified for the Nekkid thread........so here ya go



Damnit, I can't rep you, but that is an _awesome_ pic!!!! :happy:


----------



## Tenacious Dave

Still not sure what i was doin... but i have the excuse of being drunk lol 

View attachment 31572_522200910724_269300435_1206931_1560928_n.jpg


----------



## escapist

Tenacious Dave said:


> Still not sure what i was doin... but i have the excuse of being drunk lol



Just looks like you were at a killer party or club.


----------



## Tenacious Dave

escapist said:


> Just looks like you were at a killer party or club.



it definetley was a killer club! great night


----------



## freakyfred

Ah yes, the american snack crackers known as Goldfish. Quite perplexing!


----------



## Micara

freakyfred said:


> Ah yes, the american snack crackers known as Goldfish. Quite perplexing!



Gorgeous as usual!!!


----------



## CastingPearls

freakyfred said:


> Ah yes, the american snack crackers known as Goldfish. Quite perplexing!


You need to try the Pizza Blast flavor. Seriously.


----------



## Zowie

The slogan used to be, "The little snack that smiles back - Until you bite their heads off!"
And they got rid of the second part, those politically correct bastards.

Goldfish are amazing.


----------



## veil

bionic_eggplant said:


> The slogan used to be, "The little snack that smiles back - Until you bite their heads off!"
> And they got rid of the second part, those politically correct bastards.
> 
> Goldfish are amazing.



...i didn't hallucinate that?? really? you are the only other person i know who remembers that!


----------



## JenFromOC

bionic_eggplant said:


> The slogan used to be, "The little snack that smiles back - Until you bite their heads off!"
> And they got rid of the second part, those politically correct bastards.
> 
> Goldfish are amazing.



LOL The baby and I eat goldfish constantly...and I sing that song. I definitely thought I was the only one that remembered it. hahahaha

Also....I love goldfishes cuz they're so delicious! Ahhh goldfishes!


----------



## CarlaSixx

Naw... I remembered that part of the slogan, too. It's only fairly recently (about 5 years) that they changed their slogan. I remember that when I started high school it was still "until you bit their heads off" but don't remember exactly when after that they changed it. I'm sure it was when I was in grade 11. Gasp... I can't remember if that was 4 or 5 years ago, lol.

eta: the pizza ones are totally awesome! I dislike the extra cheese blast ones, though. Normal, white cheese, and pizza blast are the ones I approve of, for sure.


----------



## CarlaSixx

stldpn said:


>



I know the original post is from awhile back, but... I definitely want that couch! In bright red! It's awesome!
And nice pics from the shopping, too


----------



## rellis10

Me about 5 minutes ago pointing at something off screen (even i dont know what i was pointing at ) and wearing one of the new shirts i got yesterday.


----------



## charlieversion2

Working across from Lambert's Marketplace and Deli on Boston Common (Great subs :eat2:!)

Don't know if this is an _Awesome_ pic, but it's myself...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Tad said:


> I like how this shot came out, I think I fill up that chair fairly well  In the background is the part of the lab which is right next to where I currently sit--sadly I don't get to play with all the fun equipment myself.



Great pic, Tad  :bow:



ChrisVersion2 said:


> Working across from Lambert's Marketplace and Deli on Boston Common (Great subs :eat2:!)
> 
> Don't know if this is an _Awesome_ pic, but it's myself...



Very nice smile


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

There's a running joke at the place where I work that I always match with someone. 

Here's the proof.


----------



## seasuperchub84

freakyfred said:


> Ah yes, the american snack crackers known as Goldfish. Quite perplexing!



I dont know why but in this picture you remind me of Gil Grissom, the previous lead on CSI. lol


----------



## LovesBigMen

freakyfred said:


> Ah yes, the american snack crackers known as Goldfish. Quite perplexing!



Looking cool!:happy:




bionic_eggplant said:


> The slogan used to be, "The little snack that smiles back - Until you bite their heads off!"
> And they got rid of the second part, those politically correct bastards.
> 
> Goldfish are amazing.



Yes they are Amazing!



rellis10 said:


> Me about 5 minutes ago pointing at something off screen (even i dont know what i was pointing at ) and wearing one of the new shirts i got yesterday.


FANTASTIC shirt!



ChrisVersion2 said:


> Working across from Lambert's Marketplace and Deli on Boston Common (Great subs :eat2:!)
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know if this is an _Awesome_ pic, but it's myself...


Mmmmm I want to go to a deli man and awesome pic!:happy:


----------



## Bearsy

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> There's a running joke at the place where I work that I always match with someone.
> 
> Here's the proof.



I have the same shirt!


----------



## Melian

Tad said:


> I like how this shot came out, I think I fill up that chair fairly well  In the background is the part of the lab which is right next to where I currently sit--sadly I don't get to play with all the fun equipment myself.



Your lab looks like a dentist's office 



Tenacious Dave said:


> Still not sure what i was doin... but i have the excuse of being drunk lol



Well don't you look like fun. Hehe.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone

tried to do my best George Constanza impression. 







haha, forgive my sour expression in the second one. I was trying to time getting to the couch with the 10 second timer. Really could use an FFA to shoot my pics  

View attachment constanza 1.jpg


View attachment constanza 2.jpg


----------



## Gyrene

Dude, that was awesome! George Costanza's da man!


----------



## taobear

theronin23 said:


> chyeah, alright, why not. Here's one of me from a 3D Film Festival I went to



I love the tie


----------



## flinflam

This is one of my "cooler" pics....I'm the one on the right


----------



## Linda

flinflam said:


> This is one of my "cooler" pics....I'm the one on the right



LOL Great pic!! And thank goodness you told us which one YOU were. It could have easily been confused.


----------



## NYCGabriel

flinflam said:


> This is one of my "cooler" pics....I'm the one on the right



LOL thats brilliant!


----------



## rellis10

Enjoy!


----------



## BigChaz

Sorry for the horrible quality, but you know how cellphone cameras are. I was walking by my bathroom just now and saw how much I've really let myself go...so I decided to take a pic


----------



## stldpn




----------



## OneWickedAngel

flinflam said:


> This is one of my "cooler" pics....I'm the one on the right


HAHAHA! This is effin' brilliant! Thanks for letting know who's who? LOL!



rellis10 said:


> Enjoy!


I do!



BigChaz said:


> Sorry for the horrible quality, but you know how cellphone cameras are. I was walking by my bathroom just now and saw how much I've really let myself go...so I decided to take a pic


Dimensions: Where the phrase "really let myself go" is a compliment! 



stldpn said:


> overshoulder.jpg


Damn D! This really is a fantastic picture. The happiness in your expression - total win!


----------



## stldpn

OneWickedAngel said:


> Damn D! This really is a fantastic picture. The happiness in your expression - total win!



Dimples, beetches, I got em.


----------



## BigChaz

OneWickedAngel said:


> Dimensions: Where the phrase "really let myself go" is a compliment!



Behold, for I have been complimented by the Queen of Dims.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

stldpn said:


> Dimples, beetches, I got em.


Yes, yes you do!



BigChaz said:


> Behold, for I have been complimented by the Queen of Dims.



*Excuse me?! * 
That's *Mistress of Dims* and genuflect when you type that!


----------



## BBW_Blondie

> Dimples, beetches, I got em.



I must say there is something about a man with a shaved head and facial hair that gets me everytime...but add dimples to the mix and its a double whammy! Any chance of hidden tattoos somewhere?


----------



## JenFromOC

BigChaz said:


> Sorry for the horrible quality, but you know how cellphone cameras are. I was walking by my bathroom just now and saw how much I've really let myself go...so I decided to take a pic



Fuck. You are hot as hell.


----------



## stldpn

BBW_Blondie said:


> I must say there is something about a man with a shaved head and facial hair that gets me everytime...but add dimples to the mix and its a double whammy! Any chance of hidden tattoos somewhere?



Not that you're gonna see pictures of...


----------



## taobear

OK there ya go moobs an all


----------



## Gyrene

stldpn said:


>



You almost got caught making the duckface in this one bro!


----------



## veil

rellis10 said:


> Enjoy!



god, you are adorable. i feel so predatory checking you out though, are you at least over 20?



BigChaz said:


> Sorry for the horrible quality, but you know how cellphone cameras are. I was walking by my bathroom just now and saw how much I've really let myself go...so I decided to take a pic



cellphone pics may not be the best quality, but they make for instant happy for ffas.



this was to stldpn (but the tags disappeared, somehow...): the dimples are lovely, but even better than that you really smile with your eyes! it's great.


----------



## rellis10

veil said:


> god, you are adorable. i feel so predatory checking you out though, are you at least over 20?



I'm 21, so dont feel too bad


----------



## Zowie

rellis10 said:


> I'm 21, so dont feel too bad



I was going to say "Fucking Jailbait"... But then again, you're older than me. 

Paquito! Get over here and say something innapropriate.


----------



## WillSpark

Paco couldn't make it. I'm here instead. 

Anyone wanna lick my body?


----------



## flinflam

Me and Miley at Disneyland before my haircut and subsequent weight gain. Beat that Big Halifax Man!


----------



## Paquito

bionic_eggplant said:


> I was going to say "Fucking Jailbait"... But then again, you're older than me.
> 
> Paquito! Get over here and say something innapropriate.



Um um...fuck, there's so much pressure. Uh I just got my license to where I can drive midnight-6 A.M. So now I can totally drive home after a hard core night of some lucky girl licking whipped cream off of my...*fill in the blank.*


----------



## BigChaz

JenFromOC said:


> Fuck. You are hot as hell.



NO I AM NOT. YOU ARE.

(That's how this works right? I am rubber you are glue whatever you say bounces off of me and sticks to you!)


----------



## Zowie

WillSpark said:


> Paco couldn't make it. I'm here instead.
> 
> Anyone wanna lick my body?



Yeah... But I only found out recently that Paquito was jailbait. So it's not as much fun to tease you. 
Weren't you supposed to be a pic whore, speaking of which?


----------



## BigChaz

bionic_eggplant said:


> Yeah... But I only found out recently that Paquito was jailbait. So it's not as much fun to tease you.
> Weren't you supposed to be a pic whore, speaking of which?



What the. How old is Paquito? Also, I feel retarded now because he compares himself to me sometimes. Does this mean I am incredibly juvenile?


----------



## JenFromOC

BigChaz said:


> NO I AM NOT. YOU ARE.
> 
> (That's how this works right? I am rubber you are glue whatever you say bounces off of me and sticks to you!)



Yeah....uh, something like that.


----------



## BigChaz

JenFromOC said:


> Yeah....uh, something like that.



Jen, you are looking much younger in your avatar these days. Your older look is hotter to be quite honest with you.


----------



## JenFromOC

BigChaz said:


> Jen, you are looking much younger in your avatar these days. Your older look is hotter to be quite honest with you.



Let me fix that for ya...


----------



## BigChaz

JenFromOC said:


> Let me fix that for ya...



Ah...there we go. Your child is cute, but you are one hot number!


----------



## Paquito

BigChaz said:


> What the. How old is Paquito? Also, I feel retarded now because he compares himself to me sometimes. Does this mean I am incredibly juvenile?



18.

and yes.


----------



## JenFromOC

Where were all these fat guys when I was 18? Shit.


----------



## Paquito

JenFromOC said:


> Where were all these fat guys when I was 18? Shit.



Were YOU the one staring over the fence when I was at recess?


----------



## JenFromOC

Paquito said:


> Were YOU the one staring over the fence when I was at recess?



Probably. I really have problems....


----------



## BigChaz

JenFromOC said:


> Where were all these fat guys when I was 18? Shit.



I was probably still working my way up to obese.


----------



## Paquito

I feel like you rented an ice cream truck and visited all of us, giving us free ice cream treats while muttering "soon, you will be my fat boys. Soooooooon."

I love free ice cream.


----------



## chicken legs

Paquito said:


> I feel like you rented an ice cream truck and visited all of us, giving us free ice cream treats while muttering "soon, you will be my fat boys. Soooooooon."
> 
> I love free ice cream.



Sup









My, you have such pretty thighs...erm ..eyes.


----------



## LovesBigMen

Paquito said:


> Um um...fuck, there's so much pressure. Uh I just got my license to where I can drive midnight-6 A.M. So now I can totally drive home after a hard core night of some lucky girl licking whipped cream off of my...*fill in the blank.*



I dunno um I think you are just into older women haha and I am not much older then you dang xD.



Paquito said:


> 18.
> 
> and yes.



It's weird there being another 18 year old xD.


----------



## BBW_Blondie

stldpn said:


> Not that you're gonna see pictures of...




A girl can try can't she?


----------



## freakyfred

From the Superhero Ball! I had the worst costume ever. 3D glasses with pencils taped to them and a cape with doodles over em. DOODLE MAN!


----------



## Micara

freakyfred said:


> From the Superhero Ball! I had the worst costume ever. 3D glasses with pencils taped to them and a cape with doodles over em. DOODLE MAN!



Aww, love it!!


----------



## Zowie

freakyfred said:


> From the Superhero Ball! I had the worst costume ever. 3D glasses with pencils taped to them and a cape with doodles over em. DOODLE MAN!



Ahahaha, you're fantastic. I think your costume wins, if only because I don't see anyone else in one. What's that? Jeans and Tee girl? The Skinny Tie of Doom?


----------



## freakyfred

bionic_eggplant said:


> Ahahaha, you're fantastic. I think your costume wins, if only because I don't see anyone else in one. What's that? Jeans and Tee girl? The Skinny Tie of Doom?



Some people didn't bother to dress up -cough- party poopers. The girl beside me, Kirsty, was 'Luscious Lesbian' or something haha.


----------



## veil

rellis10 said:


> I'm 21, so dont feel too bad



oh lord i feel better now, thaank yoooooou.



JenFromOC said:


> Where were all these fat guys when I was 18? Shit.



no kidding! what the hell, teenage veil would have gone wild for a cute, fat dorky guy. 

also adult veil. 

and probably old lady veil, to be honest.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

veil said:


> oh lord i feel better now, thaank yoooooou.
> 
> 
> 
> no kidding! what the hell, teenage veil would have gone wild for a cute, fat dorky guy.
> 
> also adult veil.
> 
> and probably old lady veil, to be honest.



I'm sure you've never lusted after any pictures I've posted, but I'm 25, so if you ever do in the future, you'll be free of guilt.


----------



## Zowie

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm sure you've never lusted after any pictures I've posted, but I'm 25, so if you ever do in the future, you'll be free of guilt.



It's because you don't get naked enough. I think you should remedy that, now.


----------



## veil

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm sure you've never lusted after any pictures I've posted, but I'm 25, so if you ever do in the future, you'll be free of guilt.



HOZAY how could you say such a thing? i don't want to horn in on jen's territory, but i KNOW i have posted lustacular responses to your pics more than once. you man trollop.



bionic_eggplant said:


> It's because you don't get naked enough. I think you should remedy that, now.



the lady raises a valid point too.


----------



## JenFromOC

bionic_eggplant said:


> It's because you don't get naked enough. I think you should remedy that, now.



NOW......fuckin' character limit


----------



## Zowie

JenFromOC said:


> NOW......fuckin' character limit



He ran away. We need to gang up on him more often.


----------



## freakyfred

I heartily endorse nakedness.


----------



## Zowie

freakyfred said:


> I heartily endorse nakedness.



I do too. I think you should get naked now, in order to validate that point.


----------



## freakyfred

bionic_eggplant said:


> I do too. I think you should get naked now, in order to validate that point.



I am almost naked right now!



Cause I'm in bed teehee


----------



## LovesBigMen

freakyfred said:


> From the Superhero Ball! I had the worst costume ever. 3D glasses with pencils taped to them and a cape with doodles over em. DOODLE MAN!



Another awesome pic .


----------



## bigpulve

Its been a while....

and since my last pics Im sorry ladies Ive lost 35 or so pounds.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm sure you've never lusted after any pictures I've posted, but I'm 25, so if you ever do in the future, you'll be free of guilt.
> 
> 
> 
> bionic_eggplant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's because you don't get naked enough. I think you should remedy that, now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> veil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...snip...
> the lady raises a valid point too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenFromOC said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOW......fuckin' character limit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bionic_eggplant said:
> 
> 
> 
> He ran away. We need to gang up on him more often.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I fully endorse all of the above statements.



freakyfred said:


> I heartily endorse nakedness.


Here! Here! Now! Now!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

bionic_eggplant said:


> It's because you don't get naked enough. I think you should remedy that, now.





veil said:


> HOZAY how could you say such a thing? i don't want to horn in on jen's territory, but i KNOW i have posted lustacular responses to your pics more than once. you man trollop.
> 
> 
> 
> the lady raises a valid point too.





JenFromOC said:


> NOW......fuckin' character limit



I guess i have to get naked then . . .


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I guess i have to get naked then . . .


*DO IT! **DO IT! **DO IT! **DO IT! **DO IT! **DO IT! **DO IT! **DO IT! **DO IT! **DO IT! *
DON'T*DO IT*GUESS!*DO IT*Be*DO IT*like*DO IT*Nike*DO IT*and*DO IT*just*DO IT**DO IT!*
*DO IT! **DO IT! **DO IT! **DO IT! **DO IT! **DO IT! **DO IT! **DO IT! **DO IT! **DO IT! *


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

OneWickedAngel said:


> *DO IT! **DO IT! **DO IT! **DO IT! **DO IT! **DO IT! **DO IT! **DO IT! **DO IT! **DO IT! *
> DON'T*DO IT*GUESS!*DO IT*Be*DO IT*like*DO IT*Nike*DO IT*and*DO IT*just*DO IT**DO IT!*
> *DO IT! **DO IT! **DO IT! **DO IT! **DO IT! **DO IT! **DO IT! **DO IT! **DO IT! **DO IT! *



I don't know . . . Im a little nervous . . .


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Maybe I should post these in my thread . . . 

This is me with clothes on . . . 






and this is the magical creature I turn into when I don't have clothes on.






Don't judge too harshly Jen-ita


----------



## veil

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Maybe I should post these in my thread . . .
> 
> This is me with clothes on . . .
> 
> and this is the magical creature I turn into when I don't have clothes on.
> 
> Don't judge too harshly Jen-ita



you are hot! this was a very great thing to see in my first ten minutes fo consciousness.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Maybe I should post these in my thread . . .
> 
> This is me with clothes on . . .
> 
> and this is the magical creature I turn into when I don't have clothes on.
> 
> Don't judge too harshly Jen-ita



*YES!*
*YES!*
and hell effin' 
*YES!*​
Jenn can't judge harshly with drool shorting out her keyboard!

Do you have any idea how long it took for Hozay to go from "maybe" to "this is the magical creature I turn into when I don't have clothes on!"?! *REP HIM!*


----------



## freakyfred

Creepy picture time!!!


----------



## Zowie

freakyfred said:


> Creepy picture time!!!



This is amazing. It made me think of Terminator, I just watched that a few days ago.


----------



## Bearsy

I haven't posted one in a while, figure it's time. Although this photo is neither awesome nor flattering. 

View attachment 34877_408678747868_581612868_4612278_362030_n.jpg


----------



## BigChaz

Bearsy said:


> I haven't posted one in a while, figure it's time. Although this photo is neither awesome nor flattering.



That photo looks like you pasted yourself into it. I love pictures like that even though it's real. Just my random observation.


----------



## JenFromOC

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Maybe I should post these in my thread . . .
> 
> This is me with clothes on . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is the magical creature I turn into when I don't have clothes on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't judge too harshly Jen-ita



Did I miss something?


----------



## taobear

I like this one he he



http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=81976&stc=1&d=1278751861 

View attachment tophat.jpg


----------



## Bearsy

Sir Bearsy on the eve of battle.


----------



## Linda

taobear said:


> I like this one he he



It's a great pic. 



Bearsy said:


> Sir Bearsy on the eve of battle.



I bow down to you Sir. Nice.


----------



## veil

Bearsy said:


> Sir Bearsy on the eve of battle.



AWESOME, i was just about to comment that you looked like you were praying over your cellphone, the sword is cooler. now, a cellphone that turns into a sword... that would be coolest.


----------



## Sasquatch!

veil said:


> AWESOME, i was just about to comment that you looked like you were praying over your cellphone, the sword is cooler. now, a cellphone that turns into a sword... that would be coolest.



*Mental picture of Cell-swords*


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

JenFromOC said:


> Did I miss something?



I think you might have missed the picture of me with no clothes . . .


----------



## BigChaz

I'm stuck at work tonight in the office all by myself taking care of an issue that pretty much is my responsibility...so while I am stuck wasting my saturday night at the office, here is a picture I took earlier!

Hope you like it, it's a little better quality this time.


----------



## LovesBigMen

Bearsy said:


> Sir Bearsy on the eve of battle.



Wow awesome!:happy:


----------



## bigjmccoy

Bearsy said:


> Sir Bearsy on the eve of battle.



You are so repped. make one like that shirtless and... well, no telling


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Bearsy said:


> Sir Bearsy on the eve of battle.



LMAO! Swordcell, that almost sounds medieval. So full of win.


----------



## JenFromOC

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I think you might have missed the picture of me with no clothes . . .



Just my fuckin' luck.


----------



## FishCharming

figured it out! and the lack of awesomeness is directly attributed to heat, humidity and an elevated BAC...






not mine btw...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

FishCharming said:


> figured it out! and the lack of awesomeness is directly attributed to heat, humidity and an elevated BAC...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not mine btw...



You ARE hot as hell.....and I ain't talking about the weather  :smitten:



Bearsy said:


> Sir Bearsy on the eve of battle.



You do know that.....the woman that calls herself a fairy wouldn't be able to help but love this truly incredible picture, eh? :bow:


----------



## JenFromOC

FishCharming said:


> figured it out! and the lack of awesomeness is directly attributed to heat, humidity and an elevated BAC...



Uh yeah....definitely hot as hell


----------



## SailorCupcake

BigChaz said:


> I'm stuck at work tonight in the office all by myself taking care of an issue that pretty much is my responsibility...so while I am stuck wasting my saturday night at the office, here is a picture I took earlier!
> 
> Hope you like it, it's a little better quality this time.



yum. yum. yum. yum. :wubu:


----------



## chicken legs

cough cough..home court advantage..cough cough


----------



## OneWickedAngel

FishCharming said:


> figured it out! and the lack of awesomeness is directly attributed to heat, humidity and an elevated BAC...
> 
> not mine btw...


*Ooooh, what a babe (and I don't mean any of the females pictured)!* 



chicken legs said:


> cough cough..home court advantage..cough cough


*HUSH! Just hush I tells ya  you little show-off*


----------



## chicken legs

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Ooooh, what a babe (and I don't mean any of the females pictured)!*
> 
> 
> *HUSH! Just hush I tells ya  you little show-off*




......................Tee Hee............


----------



## Paquito

Meh, might as well make it official.


1. Didn't win Prom King, but won Most Awesomest Senior Recognition Picture EVAR.

2. Being all political and junk.


----------



## Twilley

Went to a local steampunk event thing with some friends. It's not really my bag, but they threw me an outfit together and I managed to have quite a bit of fun.


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

Couple of photos from my sister's (80s themed) birthday party over the weekend.

I'm not so sure that the pink feather boa and the multi-coloured wig perched on top of my head is such a good look.






Evidently people got drunk enough to think it was fun to stick cards to my head. Although I'm clearly rocking the 'glo-stick as necklace' look


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Boris_the_Spider said:


> Couple of photos from my sister's (80s themed) birthday party over the weekend.
> 
> I'm not so sure that the pink feather boa and the multi-coloured wig perched on top of my head is such a good look.


*HAHAHAHA! I love it! All I could think was: this is what a BHM Sideshow Bob at a Gay Pride Parade would looks like.*



Boris_the_Spider said:


> Evidently people got drunk enough to think it was fun to stick cards to my head. Although I'm clearly rocking the 'glo-stick as necklace' look


*Yes, you do rock the necklace. Like the hair cut.:happy:*


----------



## Melian

Paquito said:


> Meh, might as well make it official.
> 
> 
> 1. Didn't win Prom King, but won Most Awesomest Senior Recognition Picture EVAR.
> 
> 2. Being all political and junk.



HOLY SHIT. You actually posted a pic??!! Where's your caramel coating??

(and yeah, you do look like jailbait....I don't feel I can comment any further)



FishCharming said:


> figured it out! and the lack of awesomeness is directly attributed to heat, humidity and an elevated BAC...



Agreed. You are sexy :kiss2:


----------



## CastingPearls

Boris_the_Spider said:


> Couple of photos from my sister's (80s themed) birthday party over the weekend.
> 
> I'm not so sure that the pink feather boa and the multi-coloured wig perched on top of my head is such a good look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently people got drunk enough to think it was fun to stick cards to my head. Although I'm clearly rocking the 'glo-stick as necklace' look


Those pics are full of WIN. Made me want to jump into them and party with you.


----------



## Paquito

Melian said:


> HOLY SHIT. You actually posted a pic??!! Where's your caramel coating??
> 
> (and yeah, you do look like jailbait....I don't feel I can comment any further)



I know, I've got so many props that I have to pick up. Lion costume, caramel, cape, etc.

And I'd never lie about something as serious as jailbait.


----------



## rabbitislove

Damn, so many hot guy posts in my absence. Good job all


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

rabbitislove said:


> Damn, so many hot guy posts in my absence. Good job all



YAY!!! You're here!!! This makes me happy, on several levels. 

It's good to see you back, if even for just a little bit.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

FishCharming said:


> figured it out! and the lack of awesomeness is directly attributed to heat, humidity and an elevated BAC...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not mine btw...



Man holding baby = so sexy (and I reserve the word sexy for when I really do mean it).


----------



## ~da rev~

This is from earlier in the year, but I totally dig my look in this picture. Don't know why.


View attachment 26234_548537142119_210803709_32296487_7810004_n.jpg


----------



## Kazak

I don't have an awesome pic so I'll just use this one.


----------



## taobear

Kazak said:


> I don't have an awesome pic so I'll just use this one.



Dude how long have you been growing the beard?


----------



## Kazak

taobear said:


> Dude how long have you been growing the beard?



end of aug will be 4 years if it makes it. thinking of shaving


----------



## JenFromOC

Kazak said:


> I don't have an awesome pic so I'll just use this one.



You know......WOW. You are amazingly hot. Just so you know


----------



## Kazak

JenFromOC said:


> You know......WOW. You are amazingly hot. Just so you know



:blush: how embarresing, it said my message was too short


----------



## fatkid420




----------



## JenFromOC

fatkid420 said:


>



He's adorable! And you.....well....you look pretty fuckin' good too


----------



## bladenite78

here you go

http://a.imageshack.us/img9/3729/img0043pd.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

fatkid420 said:


>



There a whole lot of cute going on in those pictures.


----------



## iglooboy55

View attachment a.jpg

and i answered.


----------



## bladenite78

only one I have atm, my weekly pics for motivation 

View attachment IMG_0043.2 (300 x 400).jpg


----------



## Bearsy

bigjmccoy said:


> You are so repped. make one like that shirtless and... well, no telling


Hmmm, I'd have to think about it... but maybe I will. 



OneWickedAngel said:


> LMAO! Swordcell, that almost sounds medieval. So full of win.


Bahaha that'd be so awesome! 



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You do know that.....the woman that calls herself a fairy wouldn't be able to help but love this truly incredible picture, eh? :bow:


Thank you milady 



Linda said:


> I bow down to you Sir. Nice.


And I to you. 



veil said:


> AWESOME, i was just about to comment that you looked like you were praying over your cellphone, the sword is cooler. now, a cellphone that turns into a sword... that would be coolest.


I'm gonna get right on inventing that... the market would be limited to LARPers and the like, but I feel it could make it to fad status. Look out Christmas 2015! I'm coming for ya!



rabbitislove said:


> Damn, so many hot guy posts in my absence. Good job all


Welcome back!


----------



## rabbitislove

Dilfs Ftw!!!!


----------



## NYCGabriel

Here are some thumbnails (click to view) I had from last year or so. -

Me with a cat I supposed to adopt. I walked into the solarium of a cat shelter and that fellow (Barney) reached up to me. As soon I as picked him up, he "hugged" me! The workers at the shelter (in Warwick, NY btw) were surprised because he's very hostile. I lost the chance to adopt him because I missed the appointment because my stupid shrew of an ex procrastinated when having lunch with her friend. Even though they having lunch at our place.

Nooooo, I'm not bitter!












My mom being silly with the camera. Now I know why people complain when their pictures are taken too close to the eyes.









Uhm... drunk & passed out? Sleeping? Contemplative?




OLD OLD OLD pic


----------



## Zowie

That cat looks like Chaz's cat... Sorry you didn't get to keep him.


----------



## theronin23

Here are two pics of me from a zombie walk a couple months back. I was one of the survivors.







This one is with a zombie guidette. I'm obsessed with Jersey Shore, so I had to get a pic.


----------



## Melian

theronin23 said:


>



I love your shirt.


----------



## theronin23

Melian said:


> I love your shirt.



Figured you might


----------



## ~da rev~

Me at the Daniel Johnston mural! Been wanting to see this for years. 








And hanging out with Stevie Ray Vaughan's memorial statue.


----------



## calauria

NYCGabriel said:


> Here are some thumbnails (click to view) I had from last year or so. -
> 
> Me with a cat I supposed to adopt. I walked into the solarium of a cat shelter and that fellow (Barney) reached up to me. As soon I as picked him up, he "hugged" me! The workers at the shelter (in Warwick, NY btw) were surprised because he's very hostile. I lost the chance to adopt him because I missed the appointment because my stupid shrew of an ex procrastinated when having lunch with her friend. Even though they having lunch at our place.
> 
> Nooooo, I'm not bitter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mom being silly with the camera. Now I know why people complain when their pictures are taken too close to the eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhm... drunk & passed out? Sleeping? Contemplative?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OLD OLD OLD pic



HAWT, papi!!:wubu:


----------



## rabbitislove

agreed :wubu:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

NYCGabriel said:


> Here are some thumbnails (click to view) I had from last year or so. -
> 
> Me with a cat I supposed to adopt. I walked into the solarium of a cat shelter and that fellow (Barney) reached up to me. As soon I as picked him up, he "hugged" me! The workers at the shelter (in Warwick, NY btw) were surprised because he's very hostile. I lost the chance to adopt him because I missed the appointment because my stupid shrew of an ex procrastinated when having lunch with her friend. Even though they having lunch at our place.
> 
> Nooooo, I'm not bitter!
> 
> My mom being silly with the camera. Now I know why people complain when their pictures are taken too close to the eyes.
> 
> Uhm... drunk & passed out? Sleeping? Contemplative?
> 
> OLD OLD OLD pic


*So handsome and really loves him some kitty, *Purrs prettily* :batting: "Hi".* 



theronin23 said:


> Here are two pics of me from a zombie walk a couple months back. I was one of the survivors.
> 
> This one is with a zombie guidette. I'm obsessed with Jersey Shore, so I had to get a pic.


*Excellent t-shirt, love the bat (Rule No. 1: Double tap!). You look like you can give really good hugs.*



~da rev~ said:


> Me at the Daniel Johnston mural! Been wanting to see this for years.
> 
> And hanging out with Stevie Ray Vaughan's memorial statue.


*Great pics Rev! Über cool x2!*


----------



## vanilla_gorilla_503




----------



## rellis10




----------



## HDANGEL15

*hey Vanilla---very nice photos....are you a photog or just in the biz?

thanks for sharing...GREEN EYES yowwwwwww :smitten:







did i mention i have a weakness for the boyz from Portland yet  meowwwww *


----------



## vardon_grip

I need to check the settings on my camera.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Paquito said:


> Meh, might as well make it official.
> 
> 
> 1. Didn't win Prom King, but won Most Awesomest Senior Recognition Picture EVAR.
> 
> 2. Being all political and junk.



Now that's some cute cheesecake  


*now I DO feel like a dirty old woman....but you like that about me, right?  



NYCGabriel said:


> Here are some thumbnails (click to view) I had from last year or so. -
> 
> Me with a cat I supposed to adopt. I walked into the solarium of a cat shelter and that fellow (Barney) reached up to me. As soon I as picked him up, he "hugged" me! The workers at the shelter (in Warwick, NY btw) were surprised because he's very hostile. I lost the chance to adopt him because I missed the appointment because my stupid shrew of an ex procrastinated when having lunch with her friend. Even though they having lunch at our place.



Yum 



~da rev~ said:


> Me at the Daniel Johnston mural! Been wanting to see this for years.



Cute! 



vardon_grip said:


> I need to check the settings on my camera.



More yum :bow:


----------



## vanilla_gorilla_503

HDANGEL15 said:


> *hey Vanilla---very nice photos....are you a photog or just in the biz?
> 
> thanks for sharing...GREEN EYES yowwwwwww :smitten:
> *


*

a little of both. i have to be a photog. for work. i think you're screen might be a little off..those eyes are blue hon..*


----------



## escapist

I'm a big fan of ASCII / Text art myself:

"I Can Say Cool Stuff"


----------



## vanilla_gorilla_503

more photog work/play
the last one was how i used to feel about my picture being taken 

View attachment 13338_189871921434_651976434_2805959_7913290_n.jpg


View attachment n651976434_1182828_9201.jpg


View attachment n651976434_1182815_6483.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15

vanilla_gorilla_503 said:


> more photog work/play
> the last one was how i used to feel about my picture being taken



*all i can say is RAWR

(cougar style)*


----------



## Melian

vardon_grip said:


> I need to check the settings on my camera.



I like. (+ more characters)


----------



## DitzyBrunette

vanilla_gorilla_503 said:


> more photog work/play
> the last one was how i used to feel about my picture being taken



Well thank God you don't feel that way anymore  The last pic is hot. :happy:


----------



## vardon_grip

Melian said:


> I like. (+ more characters)





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> More yum :bow:



Thank you kindly.


----------



## vanilla_gorilla_503

DitzyBrunette said:


> Well thank God you don't feel that way anymore  The last pic is hot. :happy:



thanks...yeah thank god im not that way anymore...now im kind of a ham..lol


----------



## Bearsy

Feelin really, really good


----------



## chicken legs

Bearsy said:


> Feelin really, really good




can i have what you're having


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Bearsy said:


> Feelin really, really good



And it shows! Great pic!


----------



## kristineirl

Bearsy said:


> Feelin really, really good



seriously, this is one wonderful photograph :happy:


----------



## Bearsy

chicken legs said:


> can i have what you're having


Yeah sure, if I can remember what I was having! :doh:



OneWickedAngel said:


> And it shows! Great pic!



Thanks! It's an awesome camera, I really want one of my own. :smitten:



kristineirl said:


> seriously, this is one wonderful photograph :happy:


Thank you  My buddy Spaz took the photo. He's a great photographer.


----------



## LovesBigMen

Bearsy said:


> Feelin really, really good



Awesome pic!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Bearsy said:


> Feelin really, really good



Each time I see this awesome picture of your Bearsy, I'm reminded of *THIS*.


----------



## rellis10

Just a couple i took earlier while i was in the mood for photos...






and....


----------



## retardia

rellis10 said:


> Just a couple i took earlier while i was in the mood for photos...



I like these, especially the second one :eat2:


----------



## Paquito

I'm an American Eagle model.


----------



## Amandy

Paquito said:


> I'm an American Eagle model.



There he be! way to finally cut lose


----------



## Amandy

rellis10 said:


> Just a couple i took earlier while i was in the mood for photos...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and....



singing the praises of clothing-ish pics :smitten:


----------



## Paquito

Amandy said:


> There he be! way to finally cut lose



I might have had to...wait a bit to post pictures. Jailbait and all that.


----------



## LisaInNC

Rellis and Paquito...*sigh* :wubu:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Paquito said:


> I'm an American Eagle model.



I want underwear that color. They'd match my green socks perfectly.


----------



## Paquito

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I want underwear that color. They'd match my green socks perfectly.



See, I'm already getting AE potential costumers. Hello, perfect new model, right here.

They'll be contacting me shortly. I guarantee it.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

rellis and paquito - seriously both of you guys are adorable!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## IszyStone

rellis10 said:


> Just a couple i took earlier while i was in the mood for photos...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and....



I love when you're in the mood for photos! :smitten:


----------



## Esther

Paquito said:


> I'm an American Eagle model.



I don't normally like to use chatspeak... but these photos call for an "omfg". Whatever you're endorsing, I'll buy it. :wubu:


----------



## freakyfred

DAT RELLIS


----------



## Esther

Bearsy said:


> Feelin really, really good



Lookin' really, really good


----------



## Esther

freakyfred said:


> DAT RELLIS



I ACTUALLY just choked on my drink. Hahahahaha


----------



## OneWickedAngel

rellis10 said:


> Just a couple i took earlier while i was in the mood for photos...
> 
> and....



*HAWT and...*



Paquito said:


> I'm an American Eagle model.



*DAYUMMMMM!*




LisaInNC said:


> Rellis and Paquito...*sigh* :wubu:


*^^^This ^^^ DITTO!*


----------



## theronin23

freakyfred said:


> DAT RELLIS



See my avatar. That was actually created by...a certain image board after one of my youtube videos went viral and they started looking at my other ones.


----------



## Bearsy

OneWickedAngel said:


> Each time I see this awesome picture of your Bearsy, I'm reminded of *THIS*.



Haha I love that song!



LovesBigMen said:


> Awesome pic!





Esther said:


> Lookin' really, really good



Thanks ladies :happy:


----------



## rellis10

retardia said:


> I like these, especially the second one :eat2:





Amandy said:


> singing the praises of clothing-ish pics :smitten:





LisaInNC said:


> Rellis and Paquito...*sigh* :wubu:





BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> rellis and paquito - seriously both of you guys are adorable!  Thanks for sharing.





IszyStone said:


> I love when you're in the mood for photos! :smitten:





OneWickedAngel said:


> *HAWT and...*



Awwwww thanks guys...your replies always give me a warm feeling inside 



freakyfred said:


> DAT RELLIS



Also, that picture is just awesome!


----------



## Kazak

ok this pic is kinda old but its the only awesome pic of me in existence


----------



## freakyfred

theronin23 said:


> See my avatar. That was actually created by...a certain image board after one of my youtube videos went viral and they started looking at my other ones.



Eep. I would just die if that happened to me.


----------



## SailorCupcake

Paquito said:


> See, I'm already getting AE potential costumers. Hello, perfect new model, right here.
> 
> They'll be contacting me shortly. I guarantee it.



You. are. so. adorable. Yay jailbait club


----------



## bladenite78

sunburn from camping and picture at the end of the day 

View attachment IMG_0076 (400 x 300).jpg


----------



## vanilla_gorilla_503

oh look an iPhone 

View attachment 17668033313025262508.jpg


----------



## theronin23

vanilla_gorilla_503 said:


> oh look an iPhone



Baaaaa.


----------



## vanilla_gorilla_503

theronin23 said:


> Baaaaa.



haha the 3gs is a great phone..aside from Jobs never making an agreement with adobe for flash...it does everything i have ever wanted. its the only Apple thing i have owned (not even an iPod)..i have a different phone now. the 4 is a joke, aside from video chat (which i could care less about) i had my 2g doing everything the i4os did. plus there was pretty good money to be made in unlocking and 3rd party apps. keyword being "was".

anyhow, BOT


----------



## theronin23

vanilla_gorilla_503 said:


> haha the 3gs is a great phone..aside from Jobs never making an agreement with adobe for flash...it does everything i have ever wanted. its the only Apple thing i have owned (not even an iPod)..i have a different phone now. the 4 is a joke, aside from video chat (which i could care less about) i had my 2g doing everything the i4os did. plus there was pretty good money to be made in unlocking and 3rd party apps. keyword being "was".
> 
> anyhow, BOT



EVERYBODY's jumping ship to apple nowadays...I'm just like...no, thanks, enjoy your mediocrity in a sexy package at double the price.

I don't have an iPod either. I used to have a SLVR cell phone, which ran iTunes, and it was from that experience that my hatred for iTunes came about. It's unwieldy and a resource hog. It kind of takes over your computer if you're not careful. So, I have a Zune HD, and honestly, it's just as good if not better than any ipod I've ever seen/touched/used. And the apps are free lol

TL;DR? Apple blows.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

theronin23 said:


> EVERYBODY's jumping ship to apple nowadays...I'm just like...no, thanks, enjoy your mediocrity in a sexy package at double the price.
> 
> I don't have an iPod either. I used to have a SLVR cell phone, which ran iTunes, and it was from that experience that my hatred for iTunes came about. It's unwieldy and a resource hog. It kind of takes over your computer if you're not careful. So, I have a Zune HD, and honestly, it's just as good if not better than any ipod I've ever seen/touched/used. And the apps are free lol
> 
> TL;DR? Apple blows.



+1.
I can't stand most Apple people (keyword, most). Most of them buy those iphones and pads just to say they have one, ya know? They think it's hip to own one so they must own one. Sheep. I know people who own them and do nothing with any of the stuff its capable of, but dude owning one is like THE thing to do right now! :doh:


----------



## HDANGEL15

bladenite78 said:


> sunburn from camping and picture at the end of the day





vanilla_gorilla_503 said:


> oh look an iPhone



*Thanks for sharing very cool photos both blade + Gorilla

as an aside I have been a MacUser in the graphics industry for over 2+ decades and have made lots of $$$ on my APPLE stock although I have never owned a iPhone..just a good old fashioned BkBerry for me*


----------



## vanilla_gorilla_503

HDANGEL15 said:


> *Thanks for sharing very cool photos both blade + Gorilla
> 
> as an aside I have been a MacUser in the graphics industry for over 2+ decades and have made lots of $$$ on my APPLE stock although I have never owned a iPhone..just a good old fashioned BkBerry for me*



thanks

imho, the 3g is one of the best phones around...all the other iphones are just kinda meh. it eliminates my need for having a seperate device for mp3's/video. i too hate itunes with a passion but it works seamlessly on the iphone..on my laptop however, its just too damn big and i had to customize it to the hilt just so it didnt invade the rest of my laptop. all my apps are free aswell, along with VOiP. its another plus to the unlocked/jailbroken iPhone. something most iPhone haters never consider. once the iPhone is unlocked/jailbroken and used on other SIM carriers..its pretty much superior to any other phone offered by anyone. the regular locked and jailed version of iPhone is just garbage. it has so much potential when its "free'd" up.

i have to use a mac in my line of work too. 3D render times are cut down to nothing when u use one. no PC can match those kind of speeds for my work place. i use a PC any other time. intels i3 processor is amazing and 7 has been a pretty good platform so far. guess they each have thier own uses.


----------



## Stevenz1inoc

vanilla_gorilla_503 said:


> thanks
> 
> imho, the 3g is one of the best phones around...all the other iphones are just kinda meh. it eliminates my need for having a seperate device for mp3's/video. i too hate itunes with a passion but it works seamlessly on the iphone..on my laptop however, its just too damn big and i had to customize it to the hilt just so it didnt invade the rest of my laptop. all my apps are free aswell, along with VOiP. its another plus to the unlocked/jailbroken iPhone. something most iPhone haters never consider. once the iPhone is unlocked/jailbroken and used on other SIM carriers..its pretty much superior to any other phone offered by anyone. the regular locked and jailed version of iPhone is just garbage. it has so much potential when its "free'd" up.
> 
> i have to use a mac in my line of work too. 3D render times are cut down to nothing when u use one. no PC can match those kind of speeds for my work place. i use a PC any other time. intels i3 processor is amazing and 7 has been a pretty good platform so far. guess they each have thier own uses.



I'm a graphic/production artist and have been in the business for more than a decade. I'm a Mac and PC guy equally and while just a few years ago I would agree with your statement about no PC touching the speed or performance of a Mac, that's just not true today.

The hardware now for the PC platform is every bit as good as for the Mac, in fact the are just about the same with Mac now using the intel processor. 

I think the problem these days is the software on the PC platform. Windows 7 64bit is a big improvement but linux is still so much better. 

I also love not running all the extra anti virus crap and security garbage that is needed on my PC's.


----------



## fat_viking_bloke

lazy days are the best, all i'm missing is a beautiful lady to enjoy these donuts and inception with . . .  

View attachment Untitled.jpg


----------



## Sasquatch!

For all those women who keep asking me what I'm thinking about right now.....


----------



## HDANGEL15

fat_viking_bloke said:


> lazy days are the best, all i'm missing is a beautiful lady to enjoy these donuts and inception with . . .


*
HMMMM *COUGAR* seal of approval.*.....:smitten:


----------



## WillSpark

In reference to the above Apple conversation. I just recently upgraded from my iPhone 2G, the first one, to an iPhone 4, which I have absolutely no problems with. None of the supposed problems with the phone have hit me at all. My last iphone was great to me, just a great phone (and everything else besides a phone that I used it for), with almost anything I could have wanted from it, and I've been running iTunes on all of my computers with no issues. I just don't let it install Safari. However, I'm far from an Apple fanatic. I laugh at Macs. My current PC is running Windows 7 and I adore it, however, coming from an awful vista anything that works average would be pretty good for me.


----------



## rellis10

Nom Nom...:eat1:


----------



## SailorCupcake

rellis10 said:


> Nom Nom...:eat1:



SUPER nom nom. You+strawberries= ....goigjerioehjbea :wubu:


----------



## WillSpark

Two words: Inner Tubing.

I'll let the pics say the rest.





















It's one of my favorite things to do of all time.


----------



## chicken legs

Sasquatch! said:


> For all those women who keep asking me what I'm thinking about right now.....



hahaha..love this picture


----------



## chicken legs

WillSpark said:


> Two words: Inner Tubing.
> 
> I'll let the pics say the rest.
> 
> 
> It's one of my favorite things to do of all time.



***inserts gag**

How you doin'


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Sasquatch! said:


> For all those women who keep asking me what I'm thinking about right now.....


*Baaa! I'm not surprised by this*.  



rellis10 said:


> Nom Nom...:eat1:


*LOL - cute pic!*



WillSpark said:


> Two words: Inner Tubing.
> 
> I'll let the pics say the rest.
> 
> It's one of my favorite things to do of all time.


*Go Will! Your face is maturing a little, niiiice. I love the first picture with the younger boy because the joy in what you're doing is so evident. You can't fake that. I'm loving that last pic best, though. There you are looking all full on action movie, cock-diesel and your friend looks as though he just pissed himself - lmao! *



hbighappy said:


> Here some pics i just got new camera so I,m give it a try tomorrow hope you all like


*Hello handsome! Welcome to Dims!*


----------



## Aus450

Been reading the boards awhile.

Thought i would put a pic up

Iam 6 foot 8 and 561 pounds

Iam from Australia


----------



## Tad

WillSpark said:


> Two words: Inner Tubing.
> 
> I'll let the pics say the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> It's one of my favorite things to do of all time.



Looks like you were having a blast! I'm thinking that for maximum fun, you need a driver who knows how to whip you around just the right amount, and find waves? (as opposed to water skiing, where you want a lot less whipping around and generally less waves....the only time I tried tubing it was with people--like myself--who grew up water skiing, and it was kind of boring....but looking at your pics, I'm thinking it may have been the driving, not the basic activity?)


----------



## WillSpark

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Go Will! Your face is maturing a little, niiiice. I love the first picture with the younger boy because the joy in what you're doing is so evident. You can't fake that. I'm loving that last pic best, though. There you are looking all full on action movie, cock-diesel and your friend looks as though he just pissed himself - lmao! *





Tad said:


> Looks like you were having a blast! I'm thinking that for maximum fun, you need a driver who knows how to whip you around just the right amount, and find waves? (as opposed to water skiing, where you want a lot less whipping around and generally less waves....the only time I tried tubing it was with people--like myself--who grew up water skiing, and it was kind of boring....but looking at your pics, I'm thinking it may have been the driving, not the basic activity?)



Thanks, you guys, and Chicken, too.

OWA: The younger boy is my younger brother, the older guy is my cousin. That first picture I was totally posing, but it is so much fun.

Tad: We have that driver. My uncle has years and years (and years and years) of experience doing this with us as part of summer vacations. He knows how to drive to make optimal tubing, wakeboarding, wakesurfing, and wakeskating based on the situation.

I'll probably have some more pics of this and other watersports over the course of the week if anyone is interested.


----------



## KittyKitten

WillSpark said:


> Two words: Inner Tubing.
> 
> I'll let the pics say the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's one of my favorite things to do of all time.



What a handsome guy!


----------



## hbighappy

*Hello handsome! Welcome to Dims!*[/QUOTE]

Hola And Thank you i like this forum so far every one seems kool


----------



## HDANGEL15

Aus450 said:


> Been reading the boards awhile.
> 
> Thought i would put a pic up
> 
> Iam 6 foot 8 and 561 pounds
> 
> Iam from Australia



*(((AUS))) welcome...you are postively HUGE...just 20 inches taller then moi lololol and almost 4x me! *


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Aus450 said:


> Been reading the boards awhile.
> 
> Thought i would put a pic up
> 
> Iam 6 foot 8 and 561 pounds
> 
> Iam from Australia



 Holee!!! :smitten::smitten:
Welcome to posting side of Dims, Aus! Hope to see more of you!


----------



## rabbitislove

Aus450 said:


> Been reading the boards awhile.
> 
> Thought i would put a pic up
> 
> Iam 6 foot 8 and 561 pounds
> 
> Iam from Australia



Cute. I love gingers, and guys who are rediculously tall and large 

Keep posting Aus


----------



## WillSpark

I got a couple more good ones yesterday. Sorry for the picwhoring.

*will edit in pics momentarily*


----------



## WillSpark

Just missed the edit deadline...well, sorry for doubleposting AND picwhoring...





















And coming up next is a series of crash wipeout pics:


----------



## WillSpark




----------



## JenFromOC

Aus450 said:


> Been reading the boards awhile.
> 
> Thought i would put a pic up
> 
> Iam 6 foot 8 and 561 pounds
> 
> Iam from Australia



What? My goodness. Wow.


----------



## chicken legs

Aus450 said:


> Been reading the boards awhile.
> 
> Thought i would put a pic up
> 
> Iam 6 foot 8 and 561 pounds
> 
> Iam from Australia



more pix please...


----------



## chicken legs

WillSpark said:


> Thanks, you guys, *and Chicken, too*.
> 
> .



cackle cackle cackle..snort..cackle cackle cackle..


----------



## OneWickedAngel

WillSpark said:


> Just missed the edit deadline...well, sorry for doubleposting AND picwhoring...


When the pics are this good...? No apologies, necessary - pic whore away!


WillSpark said:


> And coming up next is a series of crash wipeout pics:


The wipe out pictures are awesome! Kudos to the photographer; excellent captures.


----------



## WillSpark

chicken legs said:


> cackle cackle cackle..snort..cackle cackle cackle..



Well, I couldn't multi-quote you, but I did want to say thanks.



OneWickedAngel said:


> When the pics are this good...? No apologies, necessary - pic whore away!
> 
> The wipe out pictures are awesome! Kudos to the photographer; excellent captures.



Thank ya kindly.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Aus450 said:


> Been reading the boards awhile.
> 
> Thought i would put a pic up
> 
> Iam 6 foot 8 and 561 pounds
> 
> Iam from Australia
> 
> http://[IMG]http://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk234/BigJim_022/Me.jpg[/IMG]


 
Oh damn! Is it a bad thing that I was so wrapped-up in the handsomeness of Aus that I've only NOW noticed that the faces of the other two guys were blanked out?
:doh::blush:


----------



## FishCharming




----------



## OneWickedAngel

FishCharming said:


>


 

Awww, what a cutie! And the guy holding her ain't bad either!


----------



## djudex

Aus450 said:


> Been reading the boards awhile.
> 
> Thought i would put a pic up
> 
> Iam 6 foot 8 and 561 pounds
> 
> Iam from Australia



Aus450 meet spanky.pinata
spanky.pinata meet Aus450

/dusts off his hands and goes for a pizza


----------



## Sasquatch!

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Baaa! I'm not surprised by this*.



Puntastic. Truly. :happy:


----------



## slowpoke219

Just lil ole me.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## slowpoke219

My first try at man-sexy,lol.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## hbighappy

Hope you all like these pics if you do ill post more


----------



## Dutchgut

Hbighappy, 
You have developed a very impressive format. 
Congratulations!


----------



## rellis10

Posted this on the recent picture thread too. Not so much awesome, just me chilling out on a saturday afternoon


----------



## chicken legs

slowpoke219 said:


> My first try at man-sexy,lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hbighappy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you all like these pics if you do ill post more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rellis10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Posted this on the recent picture thread too. Not so much awesome, just me chilling out on a saturday afternoon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you guys look cuddlicious
Click to expand...


----------



## theronin23

Just a small self-shoot I did recently while helping out with a summer camp.


----------



## Bearsy




----------



## Zowie

Bearsy said:


> PARTY



I want to go to parties like this.


----------



## Bearsy

bionic_eggplant said:


> I want to go to parties like this.



Come to Buffalo and I'll have my friends throw another! It was hugely successful so I'm sure they're down with having another.
These guys do a party a week at least, and they recently decided to do a theme party every month. "Cowboys 'n Injuns" got the start.
I think next month is "Black Out or Get Out" which kind of is self explanatory.


----------



## WillSpark

Bearsy said:


> Come to Buffalo and I'll have my friends throw another! It was hugely successful so I'm sure they're down with having another.
> These guys do a party a week at least, and they recently decided to do a theme party every month. "Cowboys 'n Injuns" got the start.
> I think next month is *"Black Out or Get Out" which kind of is self explanatory*.



Wearing stereotypically low pants, right? Right?


----------



## CherryRVA

Well, I think this qualifies as an awesome pic. I truly think so.

My guy Green Giant...well he has been working on an AM radio show locally since May. They've been getting alot of grassroots support and one of their sponsors, Magazine 33, decided to do a cover shoot of him and the guys. And this is the first time they will actually be in print. So the very first print issue of this mag is my man's naked self with two other guys...naughty bits only covered by signs. On a magazine that will be circulated all over Virginia. Wow

I'm proud as hell of him and the guys. And I'm in the pic too...LOL well, my hand with wrist tattoo is.

Here it is...check out the Magazine 33 website for interviews and more pics.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Bearsy said:


> Come to Buffalo and I'll have my friends throw another! It was hugely successful so I'm sure they're down with having another.
> These guys do a party a week at least, and they recently decided to do a theme party every month. "Cowboys 'n Injuns" got the start.
> I think next month is "Black Out or Get Out" which kind of is self explanatory.


LOL! I love it! What date is this? One never knows where a Raivenne will strike next, a do one?



WillSpark said:


> Wearing stereotypically low pants, right? Right?


*SMH* And snark!



CherryRVA said:


> Well, I think this qualifies as an awesome pic. I truly think so.
> 
> ...snip...


 
Great press and effin' awesome exposure (in more ways than one)! I love it, Cherry!


----------



## CherryRVA

OneWickedAngel said:


> Great press and effin' awesome exposure (in more ways than one)! I love it, Cherry!



Thanks hun, you are so sweet.  I have to admire their bravery for doing it. Funny thing is, I think the other two were more nervous than he was.

And actually being there at the photo shoot was interesting....a 25 y.o. female photographer with an un-air conditioned city apartment with two dogs (and one of the dogs was huge and didn't like men). It was like some pit of hell, the temp was 103....he and I got bottles of water and pints of ice cream afterwards and cooled off with A/C and fans at home.

Well, he did say life with him wouldn't be boring...


----------



## OneWickedAngel

CherryRVA said:


> ...snip...
> 
> Well, he did say life with him wouldn't be boring...



LOL! Quoted for truth!


----------



## Melian

bionic_eggplant said:


> I want to go to parties like this.



Are you kidding? You live in the BEST PARTY CITY.

Not to say Bearsy's party isn't good, but you are up to your eyeballs in amazing, drunken insanity and should appreciate it!!


----------



## Zowie

Melian said:


> Are you kidding? You live in the BEST PARTY CITY.
> 
> Not to say Bearsy's party isn't good, but you are up to your eyeballs in amazing, drunken insanity and should appreciate it!!



Hahaha, very true... and I have a pretty awesome party coming up next week.  Oh, How was your trip?


----------



## chicken legs

CherryRVA said:


> Well, I think this qualifies as an awesome pic. I truly think so.



That IS a Totally awesome pic..


----------



## HDANGEL15

CherryRVA said:


> Well, I think this qualifies as an awesome pic. I truly think so.
> 
> My guy Green Giant...well he has been working on an AM radio show locally since May. They've been getting alot of grassroots support and one of their sponsors, Magazine 33, decided to do a cover shoot of him and the guys. And this is the first time they will actually be in print. So the very first print issue of this mag is my man's naked self with two other guys...naughty bits only covered by signs. On a magazine that will be circulated all over Virginia. Wow
> 
> I'm proud as hell of him and the guys. And I'm in the pic too...LOL well, my hand with wrist tattoo is.
> 
> Here it is...check out the Magazine 33 website for interviews and more pics.



*dayum *


----------



## Ola

Ok, fine. Pics from one of my drunken escapades this summer. 

View attachment wei1.jpg


View attachment wei2.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Ola said:


> Ok, fine. Pics from one of my drunken escapades this summer.



I love it, cute pics!


----------



## KittyKitten

rellis10 said:


> Posted this on the recent picture thread too. Not so much awesome, just me chilling out on a saturday afternoon



Always looking so cute!


----------



## rellis10

happyface83 said:


> Always looking so cute!



Awwww...thanks hun, i'd given up on getting more comments for them


----------



## SailorCupcake

rellis10 said:


> Posted this on the recent picture thread too. Not so much awesome, just me chilling out on a saturday afternoon



I'm sure you're bored of hearing this, but you are so beyond adorable. :wubu:


----------



## theronin23

rellis10 said:


> Awwww...thanks hun, i'd given up on getting more comments for them



Psh, at least you get em!


----------



## Ola

OneWickedAngel said:


> I love it, cute pics!



Hehe, thanks! 

Gotta say I love this thread... 75 pages and it still oozes potential! Normally I'm not one to take pictures, but now I'm feeling inspired!


----------



## shortfat

It's only awsome because of the event. Had a great time and the Beatles are the soundtrack to my younger years. I went with my youngest son, who took the picture. 

View attachment P7260110.JPG


----------



## Bearsy

shortfat said:


> the Beatles are the soundtrack to my younger years.



Chumbawamba is the soundtrack to my life!


----------



## KittyKitten

Here is a pic of my brother!!!! He's 6'5, strong, and hefty like a quarterback! I think he would qualify as a BHM. We look alike, don't we?


----------



## rellis10

SailorCupcake said:


> I'm sure you're bored of hearing this, but you are so beyond adorable. :wubu:



I could never get bored of hearing that from somebody as gorgeous as yourself :blush:


----------



## Ninja Glutton




----------



## Melian

^^^ Hot.

California suits you.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Melian said:


> ^^^ Hot.
> 
> California suits you.



Aw thank you dear.

We all know you're the hottest little minx north of the American/Canadian border.


----------



## djudex

Ninja Glutton said:


> Aw thank you dear.
> 
> We all know you're the hottest little minx north of the American/Canadian border.



Hey! I thought we had something beautiful...


----------



## Lil BigginZ

older pic but for some reason i like this one. i'll have to get the wife to take some recent pics as i snake bites and a beard now lol.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

djudex said:


> Hey! I thought we had something beautiful...



Your mutton chops are quite endearing


----------



## project219

Tch, Dinosaurs in the museum didn't stand a chance... the bear on the other hand... 

View attachment BearScare2-1.jpg


View attachment DinoBoxing-1.jpg


----------



## rellis10

Just a couple i took today, and i went a little artsy with photoshop...hope you like them


----------



## Sasquatch!

V. Good Rellster! Are those your reactions to our posts? Because you look headachy and bored to tears!


----------



## rellis10

Sasquatch! said:


> V. Good Rellster! Are those your reactions to our posts? Because you look headachy and bored to tears!



Haha, thanks man. And if the expressions were for your posts they'd surely be smiles


----------



## KittyKitten

rellis10 said:


> Just a couple i took today, and i went a little artsy with photoshop...hope you like them



Aw, wake up, rellis! You look so _sweepy_


----------



## WillSpark

Happyface, your avatar is great. What a pretty lady, though I wonder why she's looking away...


----------



## KittyKitten

WillSpark said:


> Happyface, your avatar is great. What a pretty lady, though I wonder why she's looking away...



There's two faces on the avatar--the young lady facing away and the old lady facing forward, don't you see the old lady? The chin of the young lady is the old lady's nose.


----------



## freakyfred

Sleepy.

Also I need a haircut.


----------



## Linda

freakyfred said:


> Sleepy.
> 
> Also I need a haircut.



Now those are some sweet pouty lips.


----------



## inkedinto

freakyfred - thats the cutest face ever.


----------



## bladenite78

just me chilling 

View attachment IMG_0141 (300 x 400).jpg


----------



## freakyfred

Linda said:


> Now those are some sweet pouty lips.





inkedinto said:


> freakyfred - thats the cutest face ever.




hehe thank you :>


----------



## isamarie69

Why is there so many sad faces on these handsome fellas? The whole page is pouty.


----------



## Linda

bladenite78 said:


> just me chilling



More pouty lips lol What is going on!?! lol


----------



## WillSpark

happyface83 said:


> There's two faces on the avatar--the young lady facing away and the old lady facing forward, don't you see the old lady? The chin of the young lady is the old lady's nose.



Nope. The old lady doesn't exist. 

I was just making a joke.


----------



## daddyoh70

I tested for my Black Belt in Taekwondo back in April. This is me doing an Axe Kick for my board break. P.S. if you want a laugh, type the work Taekwondo in a reply, then right click to see what spelling suggestions spell checker offer...


----------



## freakyfred

ok ok adding some smiling face


----------



## Linda

freakyfred said:


> ok ok adding some smiling face




And you combed your hair. LOL 

You love us...you really love us.


----------



## charlieversion2

daddyoh70 said:


> I tested for my Black Belt in Taekwondo back in April. This is me doing an Axe Kick for my board break. P.S. if you want a laugh, *type the work Taekwondo in a reply, then right click to see what spelling suggestions spell checker offer*...



I get Wonderment Wonderland. Seems to be spot on. I mean look at your toes!


----------



## KittyKitten

WillSpark said:


> Nope. The old lady doesn't exist.
> 
> I was just making a joke.



Ah, you see what you want to see, lol!!!


----------



## KittyKitten

freakyfred said:


> ok ok adding some smiling face



Aw a big cute smile!


----------



## BubbaFett

Don't have a whole lot of pics of myself, but this was taken last month at a company outting.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

daddyoh70 said:


> I tested for my Black Belt in Taekwondo back in April. This is me doing an Axe Kick for my board break. P.S. if you want a laugh, type the work Taekwondo in a reply, then right click to see what spelling suggestions spell checker offer...



This *tradeswoman *would happily whip up a batch of *Tandoori *chicken (I actually own and know how to use a tandoor), and serve in on a *teakwood *tray in a room completely decorated *Taejon *style, just to have seen that in person... er-u-u-mmm... yeah...

...just sayin' I so owe you more rep! :blush::blush:


----------



## isamarie69

freakyfred said:


> ok ok adding some smiling face



Adorable!! It doesn't let me rep you


----------



## LovesBigMen

freakyfred said:


> Sleepy.
> 
> Also I need a haircut.



no sleepy haha always look great though



freakyfred said:


> ok ok adding some smiling face



yayayayaya 



BubbaFett said:


> Don't have a whole lot of pics of myself, but this was taken last month at a company outting.



GREAT picture  smile


----------



## Linda

BubbaFett said:


> Don't have a whole lot of pics of myself, but this was taken last month at a company outting.





Great shot!!


----------



## SnapDragon

Sexeh! A bit different from your usual boyish good looks. The B&W kind of says 'writer' too, as in 'got pile of rejections from agents today and I'm feeling monochrome'. xD



rellis10 said:


> Just a couple i took today, and i went a little artsy with photoshop...hope you like them


----------



## SnapDragon

freakyfred said:


> Also I need a haircut.



Cool. Not sure it necessarily needs cutting; you might want to style it a bit and stick some gel in it if you're going to have it that length though.


----------



## rellis10

SnapDragon said:


> Sexeh! A bit different from your usual boyish good looks. The B&W kind of says 'writer' too, as in 'got pile of rejections from agents today and I'm feeling monochrome'. xD



Hehe, just getting prepared for a future career as failed novelist


----------



## SnapDragon

rellis10 said:


> Hehe, just getting prepared for a future career as failed novelist



lol, novelists never really fail. They just set up their own publishing companies and fade into obscurity, like supernovae. ;-)

More seriously, how's your writing going?


----------



## LovesBigMen

rellis10 said:


> Just a couple i took today, and i went a little artsy with photoshop...hope you like them



Yeah nice pics rellis


----------



## rellis10

SnapDragon said:


> lol, novelists never really fail. They just set up their own publishing companies and fade into obscurity, like supernovae. ;-)
> 
> More seriously, how's your writing going?



I'm on a break, got some serious writers block as soon as i took this job. So i'm sitting it out and using the time to take pics for you guys 

And thanks to LovesBigMen too


----------



## freakyfred

happyface83 said:


> Aw a big cute smile!



thanks :>



isamarie69 said:


> Adorable!! It doesn't let me rep you



pooey. it's ok your comment is just as good 



LovesBigMen said:


> no sleepy haha always look great though



hehe thanks 



SnapDragon said:


> Cool. Not sure it necessarily needs cutting; you might want to style it a bit and stick some gel in it if you're going to have it that length though.



Nah I'm not a fan of gel. I like my hair kinda all over the place.


----------



## Ola

Me wearing my lucky tie as always, although this time I'm doing it wrong. 

Pic is from last summer. Don't ask.  

View attachment 8827_167123862515_600362515_3871046_7521399_n.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15

Ola said:


> Me wearing my lucky tie as always, although this time I'm doing it wrong.
> 
> Pic is from last summer. Don't ask.



*you look like fun...cute pic for sure*


----------



## daddyoh70

OneWickedAngel said:


> This *tradeswoman *would happily whip up a batch of *Tandoori *chicken (I actually own and know how to use a tandoor), and serve in on a *teakwood *tray in a room completely decorated *Taejon *style, just to have seen that in person... er-u-u-mmm... yeah...
> 
> ...just sayin' I so owe you more rep! :blush::blush:



Ummmm, GPS coordinates please!!!!! . I'll even bring my kilt


----------



## shparks

Here is a video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXv2xNV_18E


----------



## CastingPearls

shparks said:


> Here is a video:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXv2xNV_18E


Was that you clutching the teddy bear? Funny.


----------



## shparks

CastingPearls said:


> Was that you clutching the teddy bear? Funny.



He he, yeah that's me. We used to do a sketch comedy show on public access television. That's the only video that I have online though.


----------



## Kazak

View attachment 83537
it said i had to type something but i dont have anyhting to say


----------



## OneWickedAngel

daddyoh70 said:


> Ummmm, GPS coordinates please!!!!! . I'll even bring my kilt


Uh, look at the info under my Avatar and start heading in my general direction. If you're wearing that kilt, I'll hear you coming long before you arrive, by all the destruction in your wake, from all the wimmens trying to get at ya. 



shparks said:


> Here is a video:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXv2xNV_18E


Nice! I liked that!



Kazak said:


> View attachment 83537
> it said i had to type something but I dont have anyhting to say


How about "I'm sorry for such a large ass picture, I still don't know how to resize"? Grrrr! 

Looking good there Kazak, though something resembling a smile might be nice.:happy:


----------



## Kazak

OneWickedAngel said:


> How about "I'm sorry for such a large ass picture, I still don't know how to resize"? Grrrr!
> 
> Looking good there Kazak, though something resembling a smile might be nice.:happy:



well if I had a reason to I would smile. sorry if the pic is too big I usually can't post pics. happened to have my laptop and be at my sisters place. i'll just take it down.
(sarcasm)


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Kazak said:


> well if I had a reason to I would smile. sorry if the pic is too big I usually can't post pics. happened to have my laptop and be at my sisters place. i'll just take it down.



DON'T YOU DARE HAVE IT TAKEN IT DOWN! Just learn to resize.


----------



## CastingPearls

OneWickedAngel said:


> DON'T YOU DARE HAVE IT TAKEN IT DOWN! Just learn to resize.


Big fella. Big pic. I'm not seeing a problem here.


----------



## femaleseat

great pics u guys!!!!!


----------



## LovesBigMen

Kazak said:


> it said i had to type something but i dont have anyhting to say



Wow a bad ass haha great pic.

Next time I will let you know where I post my pic so you don't miss it and be all blehhh


----------



## Kazak

LovesBigMen said:


> Wow a bad ass haha great pic.
> 
> Next time I will let you know where I post my pic so you don't miss it and be all blehhh



i saw your pic :smitten: and it is BEH there is no "l" humph!


----------



## Lil BigginZ

bored sitting in walmart parking lot decided to pull a hozay


----------



## femaleseat

Lil BigginZ said:


> bored sitting in walmart parking lot decided to pull a hozay



ha ha cute!


----------



## Dutchgut

Kazak, 
You look formidible -- a tower of strength!


----------



## LovesBigMen

Kazak said:


> i saw your pic :smitten: and it is BEH there is no "l" humph!



Thank you very much!


----------



## kristineirl

freakyfred said:


> ok ok adding some smiling face



seriously, that's just adorble!


----------



## LovesBigMen

Lil BigginZ said:


> bored sitting in walmart parking lot decided to pull a hozay



You pulled thatoff great


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Lil BigginZ said:


> bored sitting in walmart parking lot decided to pull a hozay



hahaha, awesome.


----------



## rellis10

Me looking rather thoughful.....or confused....It can kinda go either way with me


----------



## Sasquatch!

Nice.

Is that a velux window?


----------



## rellis10

Sasquatch! said:


> Nice.
> 
> Is that a velux window?



Ooooooooh no....THAT is a leaky old wooden thing that needs to be replaced BY a brand spanking new Velux window. Preferably before it disintigrates sometime this winter.


----------



## LovesBigMen

rellis10 said:


> Me looking rather thoughful.....or confused....It can kinda go either way with me



Awesome pics Rellis!!!


----------



## Amandy

rellis10 said:


> Me looking rather thoughful.....or confused....It can kinda go either way with me



don't get me wrong, I like glasses, but you look reeeeally cute without them too :wubu:


----------



## Sasquatch!

Amandy said:


> don't get me wrong, I like glasses, but you look reeeeally cute without them too :wubu:



When evil is afoot, or ahand, or aknee.... the unassuming Rellis10 turns into.....

*RICK RELLIS-- SUPERBHM EXTRAORDINAIRE!*


----------



## FishCharming

Sasquatch! said:


> When evil is afoot, or ahand, or aknee.... the unassuming Rellis10 turns into.....
> 
> *RICK RELLIS-- SUPERBHM EXTRAORDINAIRE!*



Gasp! oooooh, ahhhhhh! /swoon


----------



## rabbitislove

sexy sexy rellis. especially photo #1. soo seductive :wubu:


----------



## GentleSavage

New to the forums here, so I may as well start out with this: 







In costume during a play I was in 2 years ago. During photo call we all were feeling a bit naughty...

So in other words: Hey!


----------



## LovesBigMen

GentleSavage said:


> New to the forums here, so I may as well start out with this:
> 
> 
> 
> In costume during a play I was in 2 years ago. During photo call we all were feeling a bit naughty...
> 
> So in other words: Hey!



Welcome and great photo


----------



## rellis10

LovesBigMen said:


> Awesome pics Rellis!!!





Amandy said:


> don't get me wrong, I like glasses, but you look reeeeally cute without them too :wubu:





Sasquatch! said:


> When evil is afoot, or ahand, or aknee.... the unassuming Rellis10 turns into.....
> 
> *RICK RELLIS-- SUPERBHM EXTRAORDINAIRE!*





FishCharming said:


> Gasp! oooooh, ahhhhhh! /swoon





rabbitislove said:


> sexy sexy rellis. especially photo #1. soo seductive :wubu:



Wow, thanks for the feedback peoples. I didnt expect so much from those pics


----------



## rellis10

Me after sunday dinner....thoroughly stuffed :eat1:


----------



## BigChaz

Anyone wanna go clothes shopping with me? I seem to be out of room


----------



## Amaranthine

Well, I'm lucky today. Two of my absolute favorite things. Being full after dinner, and clothes that don't fit.



rellis10 said:


> Me after sunday dinner....thoroughly stuffed :eat1:



I love love love this picture. A guy after dinner is just ultimately irresistible, especially because cuddles and a belly rub are a MUST. And, I love your shirt/buttondown combo. 



BigChaz said:


> Anyone wanna go clothes shopping with me? I seem to be out of room



I definitely wouldn't mind if you just kept that one on. It looks good =D


----------



## Mortx

This is Me. I like Hats.







My Image didn't link.


----------



## Esther

Amaranthine said:


> I definitely wouldn't mind if you just kept that one on. It looks good =D



I second this!


----------



## BigChaz

I'd leave it on for you ladies


----------



## warwagon86

wow back online and back from the states!! hello to everyone and my first post in a wee while now i have the net back!!

Early morning coffee





Test driving the head honchos new car





A wee beer with old friends in Omaha


----------



## OneWickedAngel

warwagon86 said:


> wow back online and back from the states!! hello to everyone and my first post in a wee while now i have the net back!!
> 
> Early morning coffee
> 
> Test driving the head honchos new car
> 
> A wee beer with old friends in Omaha



Looking good WW!!! Glad ya home safe and sound and back up posting. 
Early morning coffee is MANDATORY!!!!


----------



## rellis10

Yeah, I'm pic-whoring a bit....but here's another  I'm pandering to the one person that said they liked me without glasses :happy:


----------



## JenFromOC

rellis10 said:


> Yeah, I'm pic-whoring a bit....but here's another  I'm pandering to the one person that said they liked me without glasses :happy:



Just fucking adorable.


----------



## RentonBob

Had a great weekend with my cousins.. One night at the new Hard Rock in Seattle


----------



## LovesBigMen

warwagon86 said:


> wow back online and back from the states!! hello to everyone and my first post in a wee while now i have the net back!!
> 
> ]



Well hello you don't know me I am LBM and noticed your back and wanted to say WOO HOO!




rellis10 said:


> Yeah, I'm pic-whoring a bit....but here's another  I'm pandering to the one person that said they liked me without glasses :happy:



Pshh it's great to be a picture whore:happy:



RentonBob said:


> Had a great weekend with my cousins.. One night at the new Hard Rock in Seattle
> 
> ]



Something crazy just happend Bob posted a pic nice pics Bob


----------



## RentonBob

LovesBigMen said:


> Something crazy just happend Bob posted a pic nice pics Bob



Thanks :happy:


----------



## LovesBigMen

RentonBob said:


> Thanks :happy:



Np :happy:


----------



## HDANGEL15

RentonBob said:


> Had a great weekend with my cousins.. One night at the new Hard Rock in Seattle



*Wonderful smiling photos of a happy big guy YEAH!!! *


----------



## RentonBob

HDANGEL15 said:


> *Wonderful smiling photos of a happy big guy YEAH!!! *



Thank you :happy: 

It was a good night


----------



## femaleseat

RentonBob said:


> Had a great weekend with my cousins.. One night at the new Hard Rock in Seattle



very cooooooooooooool, looks like u had fun, only one drink???


----------



## RentonBob

femaleseat said:


> very cooooooooooooool, looks like u had fun, only one drink???



LOL... well, maybe 3 or 4 while we were there


----------



## Kazak

awesome enough for you?
View attachment 83805


----------



## theronin23

I think it would explode the board if that were any more awesome!


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Kazak said:


> awesome enough for you?
> View attachment 83805



HAHAHAH i don't know why but you remind me of todd from the 8 bit cartoon code monkeys lol

if todd had a beard this would totally be you






EDIT: you can't really see his horns there but this one is better


----------



## MetalRuss

I don't know if you'd consider there "awesome", hah, but I like 'em. Sorry I'm not very pleasing to the eyes haha. 

This is me contemplating this huge sombrero I'm wearing...





I think I look more natural as a leprechaun. A hairy, chubby leprechaun haha. 





Here's an old one though (I was only 18), just to show how much of a meathead I was and how passionate I was (still am, really), at weightlifting.





Hehe, go easy on me now. I'm super shy. I'm surprised I had enough courage to post these haha! :blush:


----------



## femaleseat

MetalRuss said:


> I don't know if you'd consider there "awesome", hah, but I like 'em. Sorry I'm not very pleasing to the eyes haha.
> 
> This is me contemplating this huge sombrero I'm wearing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I look more natural as a leprechaun. A hairy, chubby leprechaun haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an old one though (I was only 18), just to show how much of a meathead I was and how passionate I was (still am, really), at weightlifting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe, go easy on me now. I'm super shy. I'm surprised I had enough courage to post these haha! :blush:



niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## LovesBigMen

Kazak said:


> awesome enough for you?



Oh Kazak posted a silly pic this is great  yay



MetalRuss said:


> I don't know if you'd consider there "awesome", hah, but I like 'em. Sorry I'm not very pleasing to the eyes haha.
> 
> This is me contemplating this huge sombrero I'm wearing...
> 
> I think I look more natural as a leprechaun. A hairy, chubby leprechaun haha.
> 
> Here's an old one though (I was only 18), just to show how much of a meathead I was and how passionate I was (still am, really), at weightlifting.
> 
> Hehe, go easy on me now. I'm super shy. I'm surprised I had enough courage to post these haha! :blush:



Nice pics there :happy:


----------



## Amaranthine

MetalRuss said:


> I don't know if you'd consider there "awesome", hah, but I like 'em. Sorry I'm not very pleasing to the eyes haha.



Lies. You're quite pleasing - and you look like a lot of fun =]



> Hehe, go easy on me now. I'm super shy. I'm surprised I had enough courage to post these haha! :blush:



Glad you did :happy:


----------



## Dutchgut

rellis10 said:


> Me looking rather thoughful.....or confused....It can kinda go either way with me



Your pictures suggest that you are expending quite a lot of energy in your efforts, and I would expect that the results are worthwhile.


----------



## Sasquatch!

For the love of ferrets, SOMEONE give him back his lucky charms.


----------



## theronin23

Neckbeards make baby jesus cry. Just sayin'


----------



## Esther

Kazak said:


> awesome enough for you?



Hahaha. Odin will be pleased!



MetalRuss said:


> I don't know if you'd consider there "awesome", hah, but I like 'em. Sorry I'm not very pleasing to the eyes haha.



My eyes enjoy looking at you!!!


----------



## Esther

Sasquatch! said:


> For the love of ferrets, SOMEONE give him back his lucky charms.



I just saw this last minute and choked on my drink
hahaha


----------



## CastingPearls

Kazak said:


> awesome enough for you?
> View attachment 83805


SERIOUSLY stupid awesome!!!


----------



## HDANGEL15

MetalRuss said:


> I don't know if you'd consider there "awesome", hah, but I like 'em. Sorry I'm not very pleasing to the eyes haha.
> 
> Hehe, go easy on me now. I'm super shy. I'm surprised I had enough courage to post these haha! :blush:



cougar approval...post away


----------



## warwagon86

hahahaha only been back a few days but my buddy insisted on a night out hes kinda bhm but taller lol

and a few other good ones of the summer - sadly i cant show the best ones as they have kids or other folk in them who wouldnt be comfortable with them on a public forum
















HULK SMASH!!!!!


----------



## joeantonio25

ok my contribution #1 

View attachment Picture 006.jpg


----------



## deanbpm

Have not posted for quite some time so thought I would get back in to the swing of things with some pics including one of me all zombiefied and one of me DJ'ing.


----------



## theronin23

Lookit you on the Ones and Twos (so to speak lol)

Seriously, have you ever thought about dressing up as Uncle Fester for Halloween? You'd be perfect!


----------



## deanbpm

I suppose I would yeah although I to and fro between being clean shaven and having a beard.


----------



## CastingPearls

deanbpm said:


> Have not posted for quite some time so thought I would get back in to the swing of things with some pics including one of me all zombiefied and one of me DJ'ing.


Aren't you cute!


----------



## alice

rellis10 said:


> Yeah, I'm pic-whoring a bit....but here's another  I'm pandering to the one person that said they liked me without glasses :happy:



omg, you're gorgeous! 

I kinda promised myself I wouldn't post here, only lurk, but I had to tell you how cute you are!! :wubu:


----------



## rellis10

alice said:


> omg, you're gorgeous!
> 
> I kinda promised myself I wouldn't post here, only lurk, but I had to tell you how cute you are!! :wubu:



Well i'm honoured you would break your silence just for me :blush:


----------



## alice

rellis10 said:


> Well i'm honoured you would break your silence just for me :blush:



It was a delight to finally find a reason to break my silence... women are not supposed to be silent, it's not good for us


----------



## Esther

alice said:


> It was a delight to finally find a reason to break my silence... women are not supposed to be silent, it's not good for us



Keep posting! It's fun.


----------



## BigChaz

Esther said:


> Keep posting! It's fun.



No it is not, why would you like to her?


----------



## deanbpm

CastingPearls said:


> Aren't you cute!



Ta very muchly my dear.


----------



## WillSpark

BigChaz said:


> No it is not, why would you like to her?



Like-ing to people is so much fun though.


----------



## KittyKitten

joeantonio25 said:


> ok my contribution #1



Wow, I had to step back for a second! I thought you were NYCGabriel!



rellis10 said:


> Yeah, I'm pic-whoring a bit....but here's another  I'm pandering to the one person that said they liked me without glasses :happy:



I just love this pic of you! You are so handsome and adorable with or without glasses!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

alice said:


> omg, you're gorgeous!
> 
> I kinda promised myself I wouldn't post here, only lurk, but I had to tell you how cute you are!! :wubu:



you just came here to eyeball us and not even say hello?


----------



## theronin23

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> you just came here to eyeball us and not even say hello?



Face it pal, we're pieces of meat.

Frankly, I'm ok with that.


----------



## Sasquatch!

theronin23 said:


> Face it pal, we're pieces of meat.
> 
> Frankly, I'm ok with that.



You're fine with being deep-fried by some slack-jawed yokel?


----------



## rellis10

happyface83 said:


> Wow, I had to step back for a second! I thought you were NYCGabriel!
> 
> 
> 
> I just love this pic of you! You are so handsome and adorable with or without glasses!



Thank you kindly 

Btw, I hope to post a pic of me in my new shirt tommorow


----------



## CastingPearls

happyface83 said:


> Wow, I had to step back for a second! I thought you were NYCGabriel!
> 
> 
> 
> I just love this pic of you! You are so handsome and adorable with or without glasses!


I thought he was NYCGabriel too....the resemblance is uncanny.


----------



## LovesBigMen

EVERYBODIES pictures awesome!!!!!


----------



## Albino_taters

Not sure what else needs to be said about this...I'm at a dinner...eating. 

View attachment 15319_1428428076610_1410071229_31127431_2663660_n.jpg


----------



## Amaranthine

rellis10 said:


> Thank you kindly
> 
> Btw, I hope to post a pic of me in my new shirt tommorow



Eagerly awaiting that 1000th post of yours :happy:


----------



## rellis10

As Amaranthine thankfully pointed out, this is my 1000th post on DIMS (YAY!) and I thought i'd celebrate that with a couple of pictures for you all. Nothing terribly special, just me in a new shirt this morning with a little bit of a haircut, but here you are


----------



## Amaranthine

rellis10 said:


> As Amaranthine thankfully pointed out, this is my 1000th post on DIMS (YAY!) and I thought i'd celebrate that with a couple of pictures for you all. Nothing terribly special, just me in a new shirt this morning with a little bit of a haircut, but here you are



They're pictures of you, so of course they're special :happy:
I'm enjoying how both the shirt and the haircut looks on you, especially with that expression of yours in the second picture. It seems like a confident sexy look- I like it


----------



## rellis10

Amaranthine said:


> They're pictures of you, so of course they're special :happy:
> I'm enjoying how both the shirt and the haircut looks on you, especially with that expression of yours in the second picture. It seems like a confident sexy look- I like it



Awwww thanks  And glad you like the look, even though I wasnt trying to look like that at the time


----------



## BigChaz

rellis10 said:


> Awwww thanks  And glad you like the look, even though I wasnt trying to look like that at the time



You weren't? Pretty sure that isn't true. Why would you even say that? It makes no sense. The picture proof is right there that you were in fact trying to make that look. You are standing to the side, looking over your shoulder at the camera with one eyebrow raised and a smirk.

Just sayin. It's kind of weird to refute that.


----------



## rellis10

BigChaz said:


> You weren't? Pretty sure that isn't true. Why would you even say that? It makes no sense. The picture proof is right there that you were in fact trying to make that look. You are standing to the side, looking over your shoulder at the camera with one eyebrow raised and a smirk.
> 
> Just sayin. It's kind of weird to refute that.



I was going for the "Ooooo, i'm very pleased i'm wearing a new shirt" look....just so happens that is the same as "hey i'm confident and sexy!"


----------



## BigChaz

rellis10 said:


> I was going for the "Ooooo, i'm very pleased i'm wearing a new shirt" look....just so happens that is the same as "hey i'm confident and sexy!"



You bad boy, you


----------



## watts63

Here's some pics of me: 

View attachment Snapshot_20090212_13.jpg


View attachment Snapshot_20100828.jpg


View attachment Snapshot_20090210_2.jpg


View attachment Snapshot_20090212_29.jpg


----------



## JenFromOC

rellis10 said:


> As Amaranthine thankfully pointed out, this is my 1000th post on DIMS (YAY!) and I thought i'd celebrate that with a couple of pictures for you all. Nothing terribly special, just me in a new shirt this morning with a little bit of a haircut, but here you are



When are you coming to visit me?


----------



## rellis10

JenFromOC said:


> When are you coming to visit me?



Haha...whenever I get a big promotion and/or win the lottery  But thanks for the invitation


----------



## Melian

watts63 said:


> Here's some pics of me:



Ok, second pic ftw, hotness-wise, but the fourth pic had its own charm


----------



## Dutchgut

Rellis10, 

1000 posts is quite a milestone. Congratulations, and keep up the good work!


----------



## topher38

Just got back from Glacier National Park. so here is my pic, not sure of it's awesome power, maybe about as awesome as spose..


----------



## CastingPearls

Soooooo many handsome handsome man......yummy.


----------



## karmacomba

I know i don't post a lot...I'm shy  but i thought this one of me came out ok, this was taken in the Hebrides islands last week. 

View attachment 100_0903.jpg


----------



## rabbitislove

I dont know why you dont post, you're cute.

Also, Rellis and Watts, what cuties :wubu:

I guess this is what they mean by plenty of fish in the sea. Good looking fish at that 

That was cheesy, sorry.


----------



## Sasquatch!

rabbitislove said:


> I dont know why you dont post, you're cute.
> 
> Also, Rellis and Watts, what cuties :wubu:
> 
> I guess this is what they mean by plenty of fish in the sea. Good looking fish at that
> 
> That was cheesy, sorry.



Doesn't matter how sexy the fish is, you still won't Nom it, will you


----------



## rabbitislove

Not even men fish?

Its hard out here for a vegan!


----------



## joeantonio25

heres more hope you like! 

View attachment 676A0054.jpg


----------



## joeantonio25

wow shoulda resized the last one sorry guys 

View attachment 676A0044.jpg


----------



## joeantonio25

ok 3rd one's the charm! i know thats enough 

View attachment 676A0040.jpg


----------



## BigChaz

Scrolling through the last three posts is like being eye raped. 

The final picture is the last thing you ever see.


----------



## freakyfred

I haven't really been active for a while.

Hi guys o/


----------



## Sasquatch!

Oh my geez, it took me like 30 mins to scroll through those pictures.


----------



## CastingPearls

I felt like I needed to stop for refreshments and a road map. Nice pics though.


----------



## theronin23

Well, y'know, I'm a guy, so I got lost halfway through and I passed like 15 convenience stores but wouldn't stop at ANY of them for directions.


----------



## Zowie

freakyfred said:


> I haven't really been active for a while.
> 
> Hi guys o/



You're back!


----------



## LovesBigMen

I missed alot and resizing is always a good thing remember that


----------



## Paquito

Just open up that sucker in Paint, do some resizing, and you won't get a bunch of assholes making fun of you.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Paquito said:


> Just open up that sucker in Paint, do some resizing, and you won't get a bunch of assholes making fun of you.



Whaaaat? This is a body size acceptance site, not jpeg size acceptance


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Sasquatch! said:


> Whaaaat? This is a body size acceptance site, *not jpeg size acceptance*



Exactly!!!


----------



## Tad

Awesome? Probably not, but I always enjoy playing with foreshortening! Depending on the angle I can make my body look ever so much different


----------



## watts63

Like a boss: 

View attachment Snapshot_20100903_5.jpg


----------



## Linda

freakyfred said:


> I haven't really been active for a while.
> 
> Hi guys o/



Yay!!! You're back!!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Tad said:


> Awesome? Probably not, but I always enjoy playing with foreshortening! Depending on the angle I can make my body look ever so much different



Thanks for reminding me you are indeed considerably more handsome than your avatar would imply . Looking very good there at every angle!


----------



## freakyfred




----------



## joeantonio25

wow apologise for not resizing, but there are alot of mean people on here. and "bigchaz" why do you keep on picking on me! just trying to make friends like everyone else. i come here hoping to be accepted because im fat but i guess i just dont fit in. i feel like a leper


----------



## BigChaz

joeantonio25 said:


> wow apologise for not resizing, but there are alot of mean people on here. and "bigchaz" why do you keep on picking on me! just trying to make friends like everyone else. i come here hoping to be accepted because im fat but i guess i just dont fit in. i feel like a leper



I am not picking on you. Allow me to explain.

1) You posted in about 30 places (give or take) about how you were single and looking. So I made a post about how you were single and looking.

2) You posted pictures of your face in a very zoomed in, large, and dark format - Three in a row. Each shot progressively got closer. So I made a post about your photos.

These posts would have been about anyone who met the criteria for both #1 and #2. As such, my brand of humor obviously does not mesh with your world view, so believe me when I say I will no longer be making posts involving you. Chin up, sir, your world is a bright place.


----------



## Paquito

If you can't take some light ribbing and constructive criticism, then you're not gonna cut it here. We bust each other's chops here all the damn time.


----------



## CastingPearls

joeantonio25 said:


> wow apologise for not resizing, but there are alot of mean people on here. and "bigchaz" why do you keep on picking on me! just trying to make friends like everyone else. i come here hoping to be accepted because im fat but i guess i just dont fit in. i feel like a leper


Nobody is picking on you. We tease because we love.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Paquito said:


> If you can't take some light ribbing and constructive criticism, then you're not gonna cut it here. We bust each other's chops here all the damn time.



Speaking of which, where the hell are those porkchops you promised me?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Paquito said:


> If you can't take some light ribbing and constructive criticism, then you're not gonna cut it here. We bust each other's chops here all the damn time.



I'm gonna bust your chops, you beaner.


----------



## Paquito

Sasquatch! said:


> Speaking of which, where the hell are those porkchops you promised me?



I ate them. All of them. In the entire world.


----------



## Paquito

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm gonna bust your chops, you beaner.



You know who wins with these kinds of comments? Arizona immigration officers. And terrorists. And Hitler smirks a little.

Think about that for a while, wetback.


----------



## Kazak

View attachment 84299

ok hows this? did the braids myself, which is why they aren't straight.


----------



## watts63

More of me: 

View attachment Snapshot_20100906_5.jpg


----------



## GentleSavage

I already posted here earlier, but I just came across this picture that was taken a 2 years ago when I was but a wee sophomore. 








What...? I really had to go!


----------



## GentleSavage

Since my last picture was too small (and I'm procrastinating from doing my religious studies homework) here's another one:






Awesome because I am in front of a Greek temple (on the far left) in Italy. I think it was a temple to Hera, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Micara

freakyfred said:


>



Love it! Such a cutie!


----------



## rellis10

Just took delivery of a new beanbag chair and footrest today so I thought i'd let you guys see me enjoying the comfort


----------



## charlieversion2

Is that a Sumo chair?


----------



## rellis10

ChrisVersion2 said:


> Is that a Sumo chair?



Nope, faux leather beanbag chair, bought it off ebay for £75....and i thought that was expensive haha


----------



## spiritangel

I miss my beanbag gave it to my sister and she took the beans out and threw away the cover it was huge too

great pics Rick looking cute as usual


----------



## Dutchgut

Rellis10, 
May you enjoy your new beanbag chair.


----------



## FishCharming

if you like the beanbag you have to check out http://www.lovesac.com/buy-furniture.html?gclid=CPjwosbj9aMCFeoD5QodriGv4A

i used to have the 6' Lovesac, it was rediculously expensive and took up half my living room but it was totally worth it!


----------



## Zowie

FishCharming said:


> if you like the beanbag you have to check out http://www.lovesac.com/buy-furniture.html?gclid=CPjwosbj9aMCFeoD5QodriGv4A
> 
> i used to have the 6' Lovesac, it was rediculously expensive and took up half my living room but it was totally worth it!



When I'm rich and famous, all I'll have in my mansion will be beabags. HUGES ones.


----------



## LovesBigMen

joeantonio25 said:


> wow apologise for not resizing, but there are alot of mean people on here. and "bigchaz" why do you keep on picking on me! just trying to make friends like everyone else. i come here hoping to be accepted because im fat but i guess i just dont fit in. i feel like a leper



There just douches some times is all you justignore them haha I know I said something but I wasnt an ass about it 



GentleSavage said:


> I already posted here earlier, but I just came across this picture that was taken a 2 years ago when I was but a wee sophomore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What...? I really had to go!



hahahahahaha awesome


and great pics guys:happy:


----------



## BigChaz

LovesBigMen said:


> There just douches some times is all you justignore them haha I know I said something but I wasnt an ass about it



You were thinking it though. I can see right through you, missy.


----------



## LovesBigMen

BigChaz said:


> You were thinking it though. I can see right through you, missy.



you can't see though me 

or can you 

xD


----------



## Tad

rellis10 said:


> Nope, faux leather beanbag chair, bought it off ebay for £75....and i thought that was expensive haha



Urgh, when I see beanbag chairs I flash back to my older brother close to smothering me under the one my parents had when we were growing up....they are surprisingly good for that, being larger and less breathable than pillows 



bionic_eggplant said:


> When I'm rich and famous, all I'll have in my mansion will be beabags. HUGES ones.



But wouldn't all that buzzing get annoying? And if you got a leak, the stinging and stuff....  (sorry, typos happen with everyone, but I loved the mental images that one brought up!)


----------



## kwahere

Hey there, A friend of mine introduced me to this forum, so hopefully I can meet some FFA's to chat with. Gets kinda lonely sometimes you know? Anyway... Here's me, I am new to forums so... it will take me a while to learn to navigate. Hope your day goes well. (This is me in front of a statue in an art museum LOL) 

View attachment statue.jpg


----------



## seth8thecake

here's a couple pics for you ladies who like the bigger men


----------



## project219

Yet another picture of Your's truly at the museum... finding out my weight for the first time on Jupiter.

For the record, it was around 900 pounds. :happy: 

View attachment Scale1.jpg


----------



## Ninja Glutton

All spiffed up for my job interview:


----------



## JenFromOC

FishCharming said:


> if you like the beanbag you have to check out http://www.lovesac.com/buy-furniture.html?gclid=CPjwosbj9aMCFeoD5QodriGv4A
> 
> i used to have the 6' Lovesac, it was rediculously expensive and took up half my living room but it was totally worth it!



I have the Ton O' Lovesac....I got it in the divorce LOLOLOL

Come to think of it, he just asked me to keep it for him. I'll tell him that the baby likes it too much so it has to stay. Yeah, that's the ticket!


----------



## JenFromOC

Ninja Glutton said:


> All spiffed up for my job interview:



Hotness!!! As always....


----------



## Ninja Glutton

JenFromOC said:


> Hotness!!! As always....


You're not too bad yourself, mama bear :smitten:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I don't feel to cool, but I really like the shirt. 






Keepin' it nerdy. Casual Friday, here I come.


----------



## Bearsy

project219 said:


> Yet another picture of Your's truly at the museum... finding out my weight for the first time on Jupiter.
> 
> For the record, it was around 900 pounds. :happy:



What museum is this?


----------



## project219

Bearsy said:


> What museum is this?



Buffalo Museum of Science.


----------



## freakyfred

Got in a fight with a lawnmower!


----------



## warwagon86

dont piss me off when im drunk


----------



## Esther

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I don't feel to cool, but I really like the shirt.
> 
> Keepin' it nerdy. Casual Friday, here I come.



I support all nerdiness 
Especially if it keeps you posting pics!


----------



## Amaranthine

Bearsy said:


> What museum is this?





project219 said:


> Buffalo Museum of Science.



Hm- I guess Buffalo's just where it's at in terms of BHMs. Who would have thought?


----------



## Linda

freakyfred said:


> Got in a fight with a lawnmower!



Woot! Woot!:wubu::wubu:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

freakyfred said:


> Got in a fight with a lawnmower!


Who won?  Such a cute expression on your face!



warwagon86 said:


> dont piss me off when im drunk


Can I make you mad for me once you're sober, then? LOL!



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I don't feel to cool, but I really like the shirt.
> Keepin' it nerdy. Casual Friday, here I come.


Fat, nerdy, lovabale and in a GL t-shirt? Ummmm, I don't see the problem here.


----------



## freakyfred

Linda said:


> Woot! Woot!:wubu::wubu:



thanks linda 



OneWickedAngel said:


> Who won?  Such a cute expression on your face!



The lawnmower! the cheating bastard. Thanks btw


----------



## warwagon86

OneWickedAngel said:


> Who won?  Such a cute expression on your face!
> 
> 
> Can I make you mad for me once you're sober, then? LOL!
> 
> 
> Fat, nerdy, lovabale and in a GL t-shirt? Ummmm, I don't see the problem here.



try your best


----------



## warwagon86

good times good friends


----------



## Bearsy

I figure it's been a while since I posted one, so here's three from this weekend...

Beginning of the night with me and my girl






Here we are later on for a bit of a size comparison.






I don't know when or where this was taken. I have no idea where that vodka came from, and I don't know how it fit in my pocket.


----------



## theronin23

How 'bout the growth out your side in the green Sox cap. Can that be explained?


----------



## Bearsy

Sir, that is a South Buffalo cap! I am offended! And the growth is a lesbian named Courtney.


----------



## theronin23

Bearsy said:


> Sir, that is a South Buffalo cap! I am offended! And the growth is a lesbian named Courtney.



Sir, I grew up in NH, I'm a Sox fan by birthright. I can spot the Sox B from 100 yards without a scope. Idk what you call it, but that's the bottom of the Red Sox B.

And you grow lesbians? *strokes non-existent beard*...interesting.


----------



## samuraiscott

Juat thought I would share one of me and my dog Tabby.  

View attachment m_550ee15082d7487da87199ffeb45b258.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

Bearsy said:


> I figure it's been a while since I posted one, so here's three from this weekend...
> 
> Beginning of the night with me and my girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are later on for a bit of a size comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know when or where this was taken. I have no idea where that vodka came from, and I don't know how it fit in my pocket.


Awwwwwwwwwww you guys look so sweet together!!!!!


----------



## cakeboy

Bearsy, your girl's a stunner. Good job man!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Bearsy said:


> I figure it's been a while since I posted one, so here's three from this weekend...
> 
> Beginning of the night with me and my girl
> 
> Here we are later on for a bit of a size comparison.
> 
> I don't know when or where this was taken. I have no idea where that vodka came from, and I don't know how it fit in my pocket.



Your girl is gorgeous!
The two of you look great together.
Dude I want a t-shirt that can hold a bottle like that!


----------



## rabbitislove

samuraiscott said:


> Juat thought I would share one of me and my dog Tabby.



Cutest thing everrr!


----------



## Joe944

Giving a toast at my best friends' wedding.


----------



## samuraiscott

rabbitislove said:


> Cutest thing everrr!



Thanks Rabbits!!


----------



## samuraiscott

Here is me holding my new great niece Sarah.  

View attachment Me and Sarah.jpg


----------



## Bearsy

theronin23 said:


> Sir, I grew up in NH, I'm a Sox fan by birthright. I can spot the Sox B from 100 yards without a scope. Idk what you call it, but that's the bottom of the Red Sox B.
> 
> And you grow lesbians? *strokes non-existent beard*...interesting.



Sir, you have my deepest apologies, you are correct. She has a similar green Buffalo hat and I jumped to conclusions. 
Please accept this freshly harvested lesbian that I have mailed to you as a token of my respect.



CastingPearls said:


> Awwwwwwwwwww you guys look so sweet together!!!!!



:blush: thanks 



cakeboy said:


> Bearsy, your girl's a stunner. Good job man!



Seriously I'm a lucky guy. Thanks.



OneWickedAngel said:


> Your girl is gorgeous!
> The two of you look great together.
> Dude I want a t-shirt that can hold a bottle like that!


Thank you kindly! And you can too! Just wear 6x pocket tees haha.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Joe944 said:


> Giving a toast at my best friends' wedding.


Hi Handsome, you remember us!!! Looking good!



samuraiscott said:


> Here is me holding my new great niece Sarah.


Awwww!


----------



## theronin23

Bearsy said:


> Sir, you have my deepest apologies, you are correct. She has a similar green Buffalo hat and I jumped to conclusions.
> Please accept this freshly harvested lesbian that I have mailed to you as a token of my respect.



Haha, that's right, and don't you forget it 

What the hell am I gonna do with a lesbian? Last person that tried to turn one of those was Ben Affleck...and we all saw how that went.

*shrugs*...guess it's the thought that counts; but, the second she starts chawin' on the berber, it's the backyard for her.


----------



## Linda

Joe944 said:


> Giving a toast at my best friends' wedding.





Dashing..... :happy:


----------



## Ola

Bearsy said:


> I don't know when or where this was taken. I have no idea where that vodka came from, and I don't know how it fit in my pocket.



This has got to be the awesomest picture I've ever seen on Dims!

Kudos.


----------



## LovesBigMen

samuraiscott said:


> Juat thought I would share one of me and my dog Tabby.



You rule haha



Joe944 said:


> Giving a toast at my best friends' wedding.



Lookin good



samuraiscott said:


> Here is me holding my new great niece Sarah.



Awesomeness



Bearsy said:


> I figure it's been a while since I posted one, so here's three from this weekend...
> 
> Beginning of the night with me and my girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are later on for a bit of a size comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know when or where this was taken. I have no idea where that vodka came from, and I don't know how it fit in my pocket.



I had to put this last to say awesome you know I over use that word but wonderful
You two look great together like OWA said 

Also this makes me believe a big dude would be okay being with lil ol me I have hope with IRL hefty dudes 


Just you two look amazing together and just awww cute.:happy:


----------



## samuraiscott

Awwww![/QUOTE]

Yeah she's awesome.


----------



## rabbitislove

samuraiscott said:


> Awwww!



Yeah she's awesome. [/QUOTE]

Lucky puppy and niece! You look amazing to cuddle with


----------



## ~da rev~

I was bored, so I did this...

View attachment avavavav.jpg


----------



## samuraiscott

rabbitislove said:


> Yeah she's awesome.



Lucky puppy and niece! You look amazing to cuddle with [/QUOTE]

Thanks Rabbitislove! I like to think so!:happy:


----------



## BigChaz

I have an event tonight that requires slacks and a dress shirt. I havn't really worn anything like that in a long time, so which looks better? 

Having my pants at my waist with a tucked in shirt makes me feel like humpty dumpty, but is having my belly hanging over my pants considered too unprofessional?


----------



## FishCharming

BigChaz said:


> I have an event tonight that requires slacks and a dress shirt. I havn't really worn anything like that in a long time, so which looks better?
> 
> Having my pants at my waist with a tucked in shirt makes me feel like humpty dumpty, but is having my belly hanging over my pants considered too unprofessional?



humpty dumpty is how they're supposed to be worn so if you're shooting for professional go with that.


----------



## BigChaz

FishCharming said:


> humpty dumpty is how they're supposed to be worn so if you're shooting for professional go with that.



I know 

I was just hoping I'd hear something different this time


----------



## Paquito

I'm not a fan of humpty dumpty personally. But I've never had to dress professionally in my life.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Humpty dumpty it is. Which is why you need something to distract away from it. Pull the shirt out of the pants a bit? Suit jacket? Cumberbund?


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Loco 4 dem Lokos


----------



## Bearsy

Paquito said:


> I'm not a fan of humpty dumpty personally. But I've never had to dress professionally in my life.



I humpty dumpty every day. I don't like it, but my belly hangs down way too much that my shirts can't cover it, and I like that even less.


----------



## theronin23

Bearsy said:


> I humpty dumpty every day. I don't like it, but my belly hangs down way too much that my shirts can't cover it, and I like that even less.



Same here man. I feel your pain.


----------



## LovesBigMen

yuppers humpty dumpty


----------



## Bearsy

LovesBigMen said:


> I had to put this last to say awesome you know I over use that word but wonderful
> You two look great together like OWA said
> Also this makes me believe a big dude would be okay being with lil ol me I have hope with IRL hefty dudes
> 
> Just you two look amazing together and just awww cute.:happy:



Thanks 
There's a lot of big guys that like their ladies little. You'll find one.


----------



## LovesBigMen

Bearsy said:


> Thanks
> There's a lot of big guys that like their ladies little. You'll find one.



Yuppers I shall 
some day haha


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Ninja Glutton said:


> Loco 4 dem Lokos



those four lokos are like crack in a can but good lol. i love em and i'm not a big drinker so one of them gets me tipsy.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Lil BigginZ said:


> those four lokos are like crack in a can but good lol. i love em and i'm not a big drinker so one of them gets me tipsy.



1-2 and I'm good to go

I'm not a huge drinker either


----------



## rellis10

A couple I took recently, hope you like them.


----------



## theronin23

Totally forgot to post this last week, dressed up before going out


----------



## joeantonio25

ok here goes after a long days work i cant sleep! 

View attachment 676A0224.jpg


View attachment 676A0221.jpg


View attachment 676A0222.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Ninja, Rellis, Ronin, Joe...?
:happy::happy: Thank you! Thank you very much! :bow:


----------



## Bearsy

joeantonio25 said:


> ok here goes after a long days work i cant sleep!



Hijo de la chingada! Is that a joint, man!?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Bearsy said:


> Hijo de la chingada! Is that a joint, man!?



hahaha, I love hearing people say that. It's always been one of my favorite sayings in spanish.


----------



## CastingPearls

My my my my my....I do so love beefcake.


----------



## Paquito

Why doesn't your bed have sheets?


----------



## joeantonio25

sheets were slid down im a restless sleeper  toss and turn all night!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

joeantonio25 said:


> sheets were slid down im a restless sleeper  toss and turn all night!



From the IMFREE YouTube files

Tossin' and Turnin'


----------



## Albino_taters

Drinking up in Chicago with some friends...guess who had a few drinks 

View attachment 62712_704734694468_60705973_37956845_2776650_n.jpg


----------



## Ola

Pic is like two years old, but whatever. I'm Santa Claus evil cousin!  

View attachment n600362515_1842375_7055.jpg


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I was playing this weekend again, jammin' with some people, and someone snapped some pictures. Figured I'd put them up. I hear the ladies love musicians. I've even been told Drummers are super hot. 







Cross-shots.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

nice what kind of music do you play?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Lil BigginZ said:


> nice what kind of music do you play?



When people ask me that question, my response is usually "whatever is paying."

But I enjoy playing jazz, funk, classic rock, but these guys I'm playing for are playing like 80's rock. Not hair metal stuff, but like The Cure, and shit like that. Also some stuff in Spanish, spanish rock. It's been . . . interesting. Considering I'm not a big fan of the 80's.


----------



## seasuperchub84

Hozay I had no idea you played music lol. That is awesome  BTW I just realized your avatar....lol that is hilarious  I always think of your pics when I see someone doing the thumbs up thing in a picture now lol


----------



## Paquito

I FUCKING LOVE TOAST 
preferably buttered or with strawberry jam


----------



## CastingPearls

Paquito said:


> I FUCKING LOVE TOAST
> preferably buttered or with strawberry jam


So beautiful it brought tears to my eye but............ they were tears of joy.

HELLO KITTY!!!!!


----------



## Venom

Paquito said:


> I FUCKING LOVE TOAST
> preferably buttered or with strawberry jam



That picture is epic, and your toaster matches my coffee pot!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Paquito said:


> I FUCKING LOVE TOAST
> preferably buttered or with strawberry jam



Damn, I have to spread around again
preferably _peanut_buttered and/or with strawberry jamexcellent Hello Kitty product placement


----------



## rabbitislove

I own that toaster. 

And Hoozay, I love your side rolls. You are roll-tastic sir:bow:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I was playing this weekend again, jammin' with some people, and someone snapped some pictures. Figured I'd put them up. I hear the ladies love musicians. I've even been told Drummers are super hot.
> 
> Cross-shots.



Nice pics Hozay. 
Much too bad we can't get those same shots, just with you nekkid


----------



## LovesBigMen

Great drummer skills  I am guessing so yeah hahaha


and and and wow I have never liked hello kitty so much in my life awesome!


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone

(was redoing my bathroom at the time, yes that is a brand new seat) 

View attachment 38412_413944033196_504908196_4635058_7023508_n.jpg


----------



## Esther

Paquito said:


> I FUCKING LOVE TOAST
> preferably buttered or with strawberry jam



I also love fucking toast.
I mean...


----------



## hearapianofall

picture of my tattoo right after i got it a month ago  

View attachment tattoo1.jpg


----------



## Lil BigginZ

hearapianofall said:


> picture of my tattoo right after i got it a month ago



what instrument do you play? or just big into music?


----------



## singingNerd79

Behold! The awesome power of Mike Tyson! Thanks to the face painter at the San Diego fair, and Google for providing a reference picture, LOL


----------



## theronin23

singingNerd79 said:


> Behold! The awesome power of Mike Tyson! Thanks to the face painter at the San Diego fair, and Google for providing a reference picture, LOL



Are you on the zoloft to keep from killing us too?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hu57oIv8SLM&feature=related

36 in)


----------



## singingNerd79

theronin23 said:


> Are you on the zoloft to keep from killing us too?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hu57oIv8SLM&feature=related
> 
> 36 in)



Wow... that was all very crazy and kinda depressing... I think I need to take my picture down now


----------



## theronin23

singingNerd79 said:


> Wow... that was all very crazy and kinda depressing... I think I need to take my picture down now



Psh, I think it's hilarious. I would've gotten that tattoo and walked around the fair all day asking women if they wanted to fornicate. 

Though, I'm pretty sure the Maori probably aren't too pleased with his shenannery while wearing that tattoo haha


----------



## singingNerd79

theronin23 said:


> Psh, I think it's hilarious. I would've gotten that tattoo and walked around the fair all day asking women if they wanted to fornicate.
> 
> Though, I'm pretty sure the Maori probably aren't too pleased with his shenannery while wearing that tattoo haha



It is pretty hilarious, lol... still scary and sad though. That dude is seriously out of his mind!! "All praise to Allah", LOL!


----------



## WillSpark

hearapianofall said:


> picture of my tattoo right after i got it a month ago



Rock on bass clef!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

My drumming pictures weren't enough to garner any rep or compete with the hello kitty toaster, so if that is to be the case. I bring you this gem. Appropriately named "finger penis in a stall" enjoy.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> My drumming pictures weren't enough to garner any rep or compete with the hello kitty toaster, so if that is to be the case. I bring you this gem. Appropriately named "finger penis in a stall" enjoy.



And I still can't rep you until I spread it around some more...

Wait... are you flipping us the bird up under there?


----------



## CastingPearls

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> My drumming pictures weren't enough to garner any rep or compete with the hello kitty toaster, so if that is to be the case. I bring you this gem. Appropriately named "finger penis in a stall" enjoy.


Hozay...do you carrot all about me?  Love the pic!


----------



## singingNerd79

Ola said:


> Pic is like two years old, but whatever. I'm Santa Claus evil cousin!



I was beat to the punch, but Double Santa is better than no Santa! (Double Santa, all the way.... so intense!)






Ok, I might look scraggly and tired, but I was up all the night before cooking, and up cooking more in the morning. Here's the rest of the outfit:


----------



## Bearsy

I've gotten a few requests for more size comparison photos of me and my girlfriend. I don't really have many but when I get them I'll be sure to add them.

And the second one includes the added bonus of my sweaty rendition of a Hozay face! 

View attachment 60505_1446886896242_1355250184_31184759_4883499_n.jpg


View attachment 47335_1431693756423_1355250184_31153868_1849129_n.jpg


----------



## kinkykitten

Bearsy said:


> I've gotten a few requests for more size comparison photos of me and my girlfriend. I don't really have many but when I get them I'll be sure to add them.
> 
> And the second one includes the added bonus of my sweaty rendition of a Hozay face!



:happy: awww! adorable!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

singingNerd79 said:


> I was beat to the punch, but Double Santa is better than no Santa! (Double Santa, all the way.... so intense!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I might look scraggly and tired, but I was up all the night before cooking, and up cooking more in the morning. Here's the rest of the outfit:



It looks like Homer Simpson is eating your pants! lol


----------



## rabbitislove

I have those slippers!

And Hozay you so nasty boo


----------



## singingNerd79

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> It looks like Homer Simpson is eating your pants! lol



That's appropriate, seeing as how Bart was always talking about "eat my shorts", lol


----------



## singingNerd79

rabbitislove said:


> I have those slippers!



That's like my 3rd or 4th pair! I can always find them at a random store when my old ones have run their course


----------



## Paquito

So since I've been bombarding the board about my sprained ankle, I figured the best thing to combat this is to post an entire thing about me on crutches.

1.) Oh noes, I can't use my right angle. Now I'm obsolete and should be shot to be be put out of my misery.

2.) OH WAIT. I can still live a productive life. All hope is not lost!

3.) LEAP INTO ACTION. With glazed over look in eyes.


----------



## Esther

Paquito said:


> So since I've been bombarding the board about my sprained ankle, I figured the best thing to combat this is to post an entire thing about me on crutches.
> 
> 1.) Oh noes, I can't use my right angle. Now I'm obsolete and should be shot to be be put out of my misery.
> 
> 2.) OH WAIT. I can still live a productive life. All hope is not lost!
> 
> 3.) LEAP INTO ACTION. With glazed over look in eyes.



Awwww. If you want, I can come over and be your helper monkey.


----------



## CastingPearls

Paquito said:


> So since I've been bombarding the board about my sprained ankle, I figured the best thing to combat this is to post an entire thing about me on crutches.
> 
> 1.) Oh noes, I can't use my right angle. Now I'm obsolete and should be shot to be be put out of my misery.
> 
> 2.) OH WAIT. I can still live a productive life. All hope is not lost!
> 
> 3.) LEAP INTO ACTION. With glazed over look in eyes.


Nice legs. .......


----------



## Sasquatch!

Do people in the US always get crutches for sprained ankles?


----------



## Dutchgut

Paquito said:


> So since I've been bombarding the board about my sprained ankle, I figured the best thing to combat this is to post an entire thing about me on crutches.
> 
> 1.) Oh noes, I can't use my right angle. Now I'm obsolete and should be shot to be be put out of my misery.
> 
> 2.) OH WAIT. I can still live a productive life. All hope is not lost!
> 
> 3.) LEAP INTO ACTION. With glazed over look in eyes.



Best wishes for a good recovery, although it may be some time before your injury has healed completely.


----------



## Paquito

Sasquatch! said:


> Do people in the US always get crutches for sprained ankles?



Well walking on it all day before going to the hospital made it worse, so they had to treat it like I broke it.


----------



## Ola

I just did an online test telling me that if I were to be in a horror movie, I'd probably be the first person to die... So of course, in recognition of this, here is my "about-to-get-eaten-by-zombies" face! 








Trivia: My about-to-get-eaten-by-zombies face is also eerily similar to my "man presents me with anal beads" and "oh fuck, we're playing Canada in the Olympic Hockey Final!" faces


----------



## Zowie

Ola said:


> I just did an online test telling me that if I were to be in a horror movie, I'd probably be the first person to die... So of course, in recognition of this, here is my "about-to-get-eaten-by-zombies" face!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trivia: My about-to-get-eaten-by-zombies face is also eerily similar to my "man presents me with anal beads" and *"oh fuck, we're playing Canada in the Olympic Hockey Final!" *faces



HAHAHA, best face ever! 
Now a combination of all three...
Anally Inclined Canadian Zombie Hockey Players!

Edit: can I have the test?


----------



## Bearsy

Wallowing.


----------



## Ola

bionic_eggplant said:


> HAHAHA, best face ever!
> Now a combination of all three...
> Anally Inclined Canadian Zombie Hockey Players!
> 
> Edit: can I have the test?


Now that is TRULY intimidating!  They will do unmentionable things to your behind and then bite your face off, but they will be very friendly about it, and once they're done with your bum they might just show off their "stickhandling abilities" to boot! 

Oh and here's the test! 
http://apps.facebook.com/quizcreator/quizzes/441863/play


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Bearsy said:


> Wallowing.



don't, because it's not going to get you anything, especially not her back. You gotta suck it up and keep on keepin' brother.


----------



## HayleeRose

hearapianofall said:


> picture of my tattoo right after i got it a month ago



digging the tattoo, very nice.


----------



## HDANGEL15

seth8thecake said:


> here's a couple pics for you ladies who like the bigger men



*SETH somehow I missed this---but stamping for *cougar* Endorsement *


----------



## SnapDragon

You are just... phwoar! :-D Agree with Amaranthine about the second photo. Liking the shirt theme.




rellis10 said:


> As Amaranthine thankfully pointed out, this is my 1000th post on DIMS (YAY!) and I thought i'd celebrate that with a couple of pictures for you all. Nothing terribly special, just me in a new shirt this morning with a little bit of a haircut, but here you are


----------



## evilvampire

from last month where I met my biological family on my fathers side for the first time in 40 years....


----------



## Linda

evilvampire said:


> from last month where I met my biological family on my fathers side for the first time in 40 years....



Wow that is a huge moment. How did it go?

Great pic too.


----------



## evilvampire

Linda said:


> Wow that is a huge moment. How did it go?
> 
> Great pic too.



went freaking incredible.. found out i have 2 sisters.... only one was there and we hit it off so good.... shes awesome.... very emotional to say the least.


----------



## BigChaz

evilvampire said:


> went freaking incredible.. found out i have 2 sisters.... only one was there and we hit it off so good.... shes awesome.... very emotional to say the least.



Are they hot?


----------



## Linda

evilvampire said:


> went freaking incredible.. found out i have 2 sisters.... only one was there and we hit it off so good.... shes awesome.... very emotional to say the least.



That is just great! I am glad you got to do that and it was a good experience.


----------



## BigChaz

Linda said:


> That is just great! I am glad you got to do that and it was a good experience.



Linda, we cannot talk about this any further until we find out if his sisters are hot


----------



## Linda

BigChaz said:


> Linda, we cannot talk about this any further until we find out if his sisters are hot



I am sorry, by all means, sorry to interrupt.


----------



## evilvampire

BigChaz said:


> Are they hot?



Hahhaah well would sound creepy if i said yes.... but yeh i think they are pretty...


----------



## Ola

Not the most flattering picture in the archives, obviously.  But I sure do love my Jagermeister! Especially after a few shots of... Jagermeister... XD


----------



## Venom

Ola said:


> Not the most flattering picture in the archives, obviously.  But I sure do love my Jagermeister! Especially after a few shots of... Jagermeister... XD



Your picture is fantastic, I love jager that much too sometimes


----------



## Ola

Venom said:


> Your picture is fantastic, I love jager that much too sometimes



Thanks! And yeah, Jager is the shit!  Especially jagerbombs... but not with Redbull. Monster all the way!


----------



## Venom

Ola said:


> Thanks! And yeah, Jager is the shit!  Especially jagerbombs... but not with Redbull. Monster all the way!



Jagerbombs are so much better with redbull sugarfree than regular. Monster and jim bean is also really freakin good.


----------



## Ola

Venom said:


> Jagerbombs are so much better with redbull sugarfree than regular. Monster and jim bean is also really freakin good.



Nice, I shall have to try this out!


----------



## evilvampire

Ola said:


> Thanks! And yeah, Jager is the shit!  Especially jagerbombs... but not with Redbull. Monster all the way!



TEQUILA ALL THE WAY!!!!!!!!! LOL!!! Mixeed with nothing but Tequila heheheheh


----------



## Bearsy

Ola said:


> Not the most flattering picture in the archives, obviously.  But I sure do love my Jagermeister! Especially after a few shots of... Jagermeister... XD


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Bearsy said:


>



THANK YOU! I was trying for the _longest _to effin' remember who the hell it was he reminded me of - Mikey!


----------



## Esther

Ola said:


> Not the most flattering picture in the archives, obviously.  But I sure do love my Jagermeister! Especially after a few shots of... Jagermeister... XD



Well aren't you cute!!
And yeah... the more Jager I drink, the more I "like" it. Hahahaha.


----------



## Ola

Bearsy said:


>



Dude! You have no idea how often I get that!  LOL!


----------



## Dutchgut

Ola said:


> Dude! You have no idea how often I get that!  LOL!



That's an amazing guitar!


----------



## Linda

evilvampire said:


> TEQUILA ALL THE WAY!!!!!!!!! LOL!!! Mixeed with nothing but Tequila heheheheh



Oh God no. Tequila spells nothing but T.R.O.U.B.L.E.


----------



## Ola

Linda said:


> Oh God no. Tequila spells nothing but T.R.O.U.B.L.E.



It is as they say: Inside every bottle of tequila is at least 3 bad ideas! 

On a related note, I have found out the hard way that the same goes for Canadian Club Whiskey.  :doh: :blush:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Not awesome, but someone I like enjoys everyday pictures.


----------



## Paquito

Is this the first non-smiling Hozay pic we've seen?

I feel... I feel dirty right now. Dirty and betrayed. I need a shower.


----------



## LovesBigMen

Paquito said:


> Is this the first non-smiling Hozay pic we've seen?
> 
> I feel... I feel dirty right now. Dirty and betrayed. I need a shower.



Or it's a picture of his mischevious face


----------



## OneWickedAngel

I don't know...

To me it looks more like -- "if you don't get that cell out my effin' face..."


----------



## topher38

I don't look awesome here, but the view is Awesome!!!!!


----------



## rabbitislove

Thats awesome!!
Where are you??


----------



## topher38

rabbitislove said:


> Thats awesome!!
> Where are you??



I was in Yellowstone for my 41st B-day Good Gawd I'm old.. seen my first wild wolf, 5 black bears,2 Grizzly and tons of elk and buffalo.. and one photogenic coyote.


----------



## Zowie

Paquito said:


> Is this the first non-smiling Hozay pic we've seen?
> 
> I feel... I feel dirty right now. Dirty and betrayed. I need a shower.



I got the same feeling... I now dread that look.


----------



## Dutchgut

topher38 said:


> I don't look awesome here, but the view is Awesome!!!!!



You look as rugged as the scenery in the background.


----------



## RentonBob

A few pics in my tux at the wedding...


----------



## HDANGEL15

RentonBob said:


> A few pics in my tux at the wedding...


*
thanks for sharing....very nice...

I am going black tie tonite!!! more to come*


----------



## RentonBob

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> thanks for sharing....very nice...
> *



Thank you


----------



## Dutchgut

RentonBob said:


> A few pics in my tux at the wedding...



You look quite spiffy in your tuxedo.


----------



## Twilley

Just took this one last night


----------



## BigCutieJaylyn

warwagon86 said:


> ok we had american themed night on wednesday so in true late fashion and my style me and my best mate decided 2 hours before that we are going to go as the legion of doom - trip to hardware store for some masking tape, glue and spray paint and some cardboard toilet roll insides cut and shaped gave us this:





Legion of doom!!


----------



## daddyoh70

Don't know if this falls into the "awesome" category, but it's all I have right now


----------



## femaleseat

RentonBob said:


> A few pics in my tux at the wedding...



oh niceeeeeee!!


----------



## RentonBob

femaleseat said:


> oh niceeeeeee!!





Dutchgut said:


> You look quite spiffy in your tuxedo.



Thank you very much


----------



## OneWickedAngel

RentonBob said:


> A few pics in my tux at the wedding...


Ah there's just something about a man in a tux. Very nice Bob.



daddyoh70 said:


> Don't know if this falls into the "awesome" category, but it's all I have right now


Chest, legs and a kilt? All you "have right now" is all I'm



over right now. :blush:


----------



## daddyoh70

OneWickedAngel said:


> Chest, legs and a kilt? All you "have right now" is all I'm
> 
> 
> 
> over right now. :blush:



:blush::blush::blush::blush:


----------



## Bearsy

From a few months ago.






And here's me resting my arms on my "table" haha


----------



## ManBeef

This is pretty lame quality... but I shall post it anyway. Weeeee!!!!! 

View attachment 0124100027.jpeg


----------



## LovesBigMen

ManBeef said:


> This is pretty lame quality... but I shall post it anyway. Weeeee!!!!!



Some pic is better then no pic. Great picture!


----------



## ManBeef

Touche. Yes, any pic is better than none. Thank you for enjoying my picture. I hope the others I post bring a liddo more joy to your eyes


----------



## RentonBob

OneWickedAngel said:


> Ah there's just something about a man in a tux. Very nice Bob.



Thank you OWA


----------



## LovesBigMen

ManBeef said:


> Touche. Yes, any pic is better than none. Thank you for enjoying my picture. I hope the others I post bring a liddo more joy to your eyes



I am sure they will


----------



## ManBeef

I shall get on them ASAP


----------



## LovesBigMen

ManBeef said:


> I shall get on them ASAP



Oooo yay your a happy person *dances . . . inside*


----------



## ManBeef

Just for you, I shall post in the AM  only a few hours away


----------



## LovesBigMen

ManBeef said:


> Just for you, I shall post in the AM  only a few hours away



Oh pshh you don't have to . . . BUT if you want too 
Plus I bet the other ladies would love em too.


----------



## ManBeef

I want to see if my supple curves catch the eyes of any chubby chasers...


----------



## Dutchgut

Bearsy said:


> From a few months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's me resting my arms on my "table" haha



That's a comfortable place for your arms, and it's good that it's there.


----------



## ManBeef

Dutchgut said:


> That's a comfortable place for your arms, and it's good that it's there.



Why does this seem like a bit of fun poking?


----------



## Zowie

ManBeef said:


> Why does this seem like a bit of fun poking?



The day will come that you, too, will get a precious comment from DutchGut.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

ManBeef said:


> Why does this seem like a bit of fun poking?



It's not. Dutchgut is the king of sweet comments.


----------



## ManBeef

I detect a hint of lemon in that sugary comment. +takes a taste+ Yup, lemon


----------



## ManBeef

So um... yeah 

View attachment 1013101134.jpeg


View attachment 1013101120a.jpeg


View attachment 1013101118.jpeg


----------



## FishCharming

not awesome but recent! i am sooo not photogenic


----------



## ManBeef

... I miss my fucking hair... That dumb bitch...


----------



## theronin23

bionic_eggplant said:


> The day will come that you, too, will get a precious comment from DutchGut.



And if you're lucky, and REALLY believe, he'll follow you around and comment after every one you post.



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> It's not. Dutchgut is the king of sweet comments.



He really is a sweet boy.


BTW, ManBeef...consider yourself lucky. You have NO idea why DG's after pic comments USED to be like. (Thank you Chaz)


----------



## Zowie

FishCharming said:


> not awesome but recent! i am sooo not photogenic



Actually, you do kind of look like the guy I work with. 
And I want to go pumpkin picking...


----------



## rabbitislove

FishCharming said:


> not awesome but recent! i am sooo not photogenic



You are such a DILF its not even funny.


----------



## Esther

rabbitislove said:


> You are such a DILF its not even funny.



i second this.


----------



## Zowie

Esther said:


> i second this.



I suppose I'll have to third it. But only because Dilf makes me giggle.


----------



## FishCharming

awwwe, i'm totally blushing! if only i had a picture that didnt make me look like i had down syndrome! you girls are too good to me.


----------



## Bearsy

ManBeef said:


> ... I miss my fucking hair... That dumb bitch...



I can feel your sentiment, as I have really long hair as well, but I think you look better with it gone.


----------



## ManBeef

Bearsy said:


> I can feel your sentiment, as I have really long hair as well, but I think you look better with it gone.



Well thank you. I've had it for like 6 years. I am not use to short hair. It makes me feel odd


----------



## theronin23

FishCharming said:


> awwwe, i'm totally blushing! if only i had a picture that didnt make me look like i had down syndrome! you girls are too good to me.



Yeah, I do see a soupcon of trisomy going on


----------



## ManBeef

Today is a sinus pressure day... And I thought my only concern was peer pressure... sheeesh. And I just noticed I am missing my third lip ring. OH MY TOD! 

View attachment 1015101646.jpeg


View attachment 1015101650.jpeg


----------



## ManBeef

FML! Why am I looking in the same direction twice? Model time gone wrong lol


----------



## Lil BigginZ

me and my parrot kitty Samus


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

Lil BigginZ said:


> me and my parrot kitty Samus



Oo double time cute.

Sexy guy + Cute kitty = Adorableness.


----------



## nolon2020

See title 

tell me if you like what you see ... 

View attachment dims.jpg


----------



## Lunchboxthe3rd

rabbitislove said:


> You are such a DILF its not even funny.


 Wow, I have never heard the phraise "DILF" before. I hope when I post my pics here that I get such funny/awsome things uhh said about them. ^^


----------



## FishCharming

Lunchboxthe3rd said:


> Wow, I have never heard the phraise "DILF" before. I hope when I post my pics here that I get such funny/awsome things uhh said about them. ^^



it's the male equivalent to MILF. Dad I'd Like to Fuck D.I.L.F.

next lesson:

See Jen Run, Run Jen Run!


----------



## Zowie

FishCharming said:


> it's the male equivalent to MILF. Dad I'd Like to Fuck D.I.L.F.
> 
> next lesson:
> 
> See Jen Run, Run Jen Run!



See Jen run after DILF?


----------



## rabbitislove

Jens ankle is busted. Jen will run after she gets her ankle checked in December


----------



## Paquito

Complying to a Facebook request by a certain Canadian.


----------



## Esther

WHAT!! Your mustache


----------



## Sasquatch!

You look so much more presentable.


----------



## Zowie

Paquito said:


> Complying to a Facebook request by a certain Canadian.



YOU SHAVED!

Wait, was it me? Because I know I've thought about a million times I should tell you to.


----------



## Paquito

Esther said:


> WHAT!! Your mustache



Hahaha that's actually the one thing she asked me about, shaving my mustache.

I think I've gone from looking prepubescent to looking like a toddler.


----------



## Esther

I'm pro mustache!!!


----------



## Paquito

I'm personally pro-stache, but give me a week. I'll be back to mustached glory.


----------



## BigChaz

I want to rub your smooth face all over my belly


----------



## Melian

FishCharming said:


> not awesome but recent! i am sooo not photogenic



Post bigger pics! It's hard to perve like this!

Also, get that woman out of there - she's ruining it.


----------



## samuraiscott

Here is a pic of me last winter. I love that white camo jacket! 

View attachment photo999016.jpg


----------



## samuraiscott

Here's one more recent 

View attachment photo999002.jpg


----------



## Linda

samuraiscott said:


> Here's one more recent



LOL Scott....this must be the blizzard from last year? Complete whiteout??


----------



## samuraiscott

LOL I messed up on that post, sorry lol.:happy::happy:


----------



## topher38

samuraiscott said:


> Here is a pic of me last winter. I love that white camo jacket!


EEEEEEK I have that same jacket !!!!


----------



## rabbitislove

samuraiscott said:


> Here's one more recent



You are soo cute and snuggly. :wubu:

I love it when you post


----------



## samuraiscott

Thanks Rabbits!


----------



## samuraiscott

topher38 said:


> EEEEEEK I have that same jacket !!!!



I love Mine! Where did you get yours? I got mine from KingSize :happy:


----------



## Dutchgut

samuraiscott said:


> Here is a pic of me last winter. I love that white camo jacket!



Such a jacket is a good choice for the winter weather.


----------



## Vageta

Just lil ol me....


----------



## nic_nic07

Yep. I'll just curl up right there, Vageta. :sigh:


----------



## Vageta

nic_nic07 said:


> Yep. I'll just curl up right there, Vageta. :sigh:





Bring lots of snacks!!!


----------



## nic_nic07

Vageta said:


> Bring lots of snacks!!!



Will do.  Haven't eaten dinner yet and I'm really hungry.


----------



## Vageta

Oh well if youre eating too, then maybe we should order some pizzas and maybe chinese :eat2:


----------



## nic_nic07

Vageta said:


> Oh well if youre eating too, then maybe we should order some pizzas and maybe chinese :eat2:



I'm game for Chinese.  And while I can eat, I'm no 6lbs of food in one sitting kind of person.


----------



## Vageta

nic_nic07 said:


> I'm game for Chinese.  And while I can eat, I'm no 6lbs of food in one sitting kind of person.



...lightweight....lol


----------



## nic_nic07

Vageta said:


> ...lightweight....lol



That's me.  I hate the feeling of being full/stuffed. Bleh.


----------



## Vageta

nic_nic07 said:


> That's me.  I hate the feeling of being full/stuffed. Bleh.



Oh see, im the reverse. Here let me show you how to eat....lol


----------



## bosshogg01

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Fun with my iphone apps editing


----------



## Linda

bosshogg01 said:


> **snipped photo**Fun with my iphone apps editing





*clears throat*

Oh hello!


----------



## CastingPearls

Looking good, guys!!!


----------



## Melian

Ooooh...hot pic, bosshogg


----------



## BigChaz

bosshogg01 said:


> Mister bosshog picture



This picture seriously embodies "cool".


----------



## HDANGEL15

*
ouchie..i had one of those casts ways too many times w/the spika (sp?) so you cant use your thumb...try zippering a zipper, or putting a bra/taking it off or tying shoes or chopping onions w/no THUMB....hope you get better SOOOOON and welcome hogg*


----------



## Lil BigginZ

have no fear, fatman is here.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

bosshogg01 said:


> Fun with my iphone apps editing


Why hello there! Welcome to Dims!



Lil BigginZ said:


> have no fear, fatman is here.


na-na-na-na-na-na-na-na FATMAAN!


----------



## nolon2020

No comments for my pic, no fair 

Come on I know I have been a longtime lurker but still


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

nolon2020 said:


> See title
> 
> tell me if you like what you see ...



I LOVE what I see :kiss2::smitten::smitten:


----------



## Zowie

Well, nolon, you kind of popped out of the blue, posted a chunk of picture, and dissapeared. You can't expect women to throw themselves at you because you posted one picture. 

Try posting more and tell us about yourself.


----------



## Paquito

I suggest posting an introduction here.


----------



## nolon2020

at least a response although I am not sure what I should make of it


----------



## user 23567

...but I'm back for now


----------



## pete375lbs

Just a belly piccy of me  

View attachment 428.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

grady said:


> ...but I'm back for now


 

always so handsome


thanks for posting!


----------



## Melian

grady said:


> ...but I'm back for now



You don't need to hang around and read the threads...just post a daily pic and we will all be satisfied!


----------



## samuraiscott

One is me holding a puppy my dog had. The other was during the Christmas before last. 

View attachment m_0633a787da504ffa9b6557a5cd941697.jpg


View attachment scott's new.jpg


----------



## sloboy302

Me on vacation out in the Smokies... 

View attachment DCP_0146.JPG


----------



## femaleseat

pete375lbs said:


> Just a belly piccy of me



hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Dutchgut

grady said:


> ...but I'm back for now



I'm glad that you're back.


----------



## Dutchgut

pete375lbs said:


> Just a belly piccy of me



It's such an impressive belly!


----------



## Dutchgut

sloboy302 said:


> Me on vacation out in the Smokies...



It appears that you had a good vacation.


----------



## CastingPearls

You're all looking REALLY good, guys!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I went bowling with the coworkers on Friday and I got made fun of relentlessly because my shirt, socks, and ball matches. Good times were had by all.


----------



## Zowie

Hahaha, that awful shade of 70's orange. All you need is avocado green pants, and a chocolate brown coat.


----------



## femaleseat

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I went bowling with the coworkers on Friday and I got made fun of relentlessly because my shirt, socks, and ball matches. Good times were had by all.



now thats just weird!


----------



## Paquito

bionic_eggplant said:


> Hahaha, that awful shade of 70's orange. All you need is avocado green pants, and a chocolate brown coat.



And a porn mustache. One can't forget a good porn 'stache.


----------



## Zowie

Paquito said:


> And a porn mustache. One can't forget a good porn 'stache.



YES. Movember, anyone?


----------



## BigChaz

bionic_eggplant said:


> YES. Movember, anyone?



I am doing Movember. As of this morning, no stache shaving for this guy.


----------



## Zowie

BigChaz said:


> I am doing Movember. As of this morning, no stache shaving for this guy.



Hahaha, I can't imagine you with a mustache, I want to see this. Can you curl the ends up for me?


----------



## BigChaz

bionic_eggplant said:


> Hahaha, I can't imagine you with a mustache, I want to see this. Can you curl the ends up for me?



I dunno, I have never grown one before. Guess we can find out!


----------



## HDANGEL15

grady said:


> ...but I'm back for now



*
(((GRADY)))) always a pleasure :kiss2:*


----------



## HDANGEL15

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I went bowling with the coworkers on Friday and I got made fun of relentlessly because my shirt, socks, and ball matches. Good times were had by all.
> 
> *you are such a *COOL* dork....i love that color orange myself*


----------



## HDANGEL15

Dutchgut said:


> I'm glad that you're back.





Dutchgut said:


> It's such an impressive belly!





Dutchgut said:


> It appears that you had a good vacation.



*yo dutchgut...who the hell are you....i see you complimenting men mostly on here..but don't think I have a clue who you R?



how about a word or better yet a photo..............eh


just saying*


----------



## CastingPearls

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I went bowling with the coworkers on Friday and I got made fun of relentlessly because my shirt, socks, and ball matches. Good times were had by all.


OMG how did I miss this! I love this pic. It's so happy!


----------



## ~da rev~

Just hanging out with Jesus! I was at a Wax Museum in San Antonio, TX. They had a whole section dedicated to The Passion of the Christ. I felt it necessary to take a picture with the son of man, himself. Needless to say, he was a little busy with the whole Crucifixion thing. What a wimp!

View attachment 67716_563878248419_210803709_32749956_2609524_n.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I went bowling with the coworkers on Friday and I got made fun of relentlessly because my shirt, socks, and ball matches. Good times were had by all.


 
I wouldn't make fun of the color-coded clothes...but the rolled up pants?


dude, c'mon


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> I wouldn't make fun of the color-coded clothes...but the rolled up pants?
> 
> 
> dude, c'mon



It wasnt my fault, promise. My pants were long and I didn't want to trip on them bowling.


----------



## Surlysomething

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> It wasnt my fault, promise. My pants were long and I didn't want to trip on them bowling.


 

Get them suckers hemmed!


----------



## Sasquatch!

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> It wasnt my fault, promise. My pants were long and I didn't want to trip on them bowling.



Take them off. Problem solved.


----------



## jezter6

Me at my buddy's wedding 2 years ago...about the only pic of myself I even have that doesn't involve me giving the finger to the camera.


----------



## rellis10

jezter6 said:


> Me at my buddy's wedding 2 years ago...about the only pic of myself I even have that doesn't involve me giving the finger to the camera.



Looking very nice, man.

(and, Welcome to Dims!)


----------



## Paquito

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> It wasnt my fault, promise. My pants were long and I didn't want to trip on them bowling.



Story of my life. Story of every single fucking pair of pants in my life.

Although I just took mine off in class, so there ya go.


----------



## Tad

Paquito said:


> Story of my life. Story of every single fucking pair of pants in my life.
> 
> Although I just took mine off in class, so there ya go.



If you don't want to go to the time, bother, and expense of getting them professionally hemmed.....back in my younger days I found that duct tape would hold up for quite a while in lieu of stitching them up, for hemming them. The hard part is getting length just right and even, but that can be done


----------



## CastingPearls

Tad said:


> If you don't want to go to the time, bother, and expense of getting them professionally hemmed.....back in my younger days I found that duct tape would hold up for quite a while in lieu of stitching them up, for hemming them. The hard part is getting length just right and even, but that can be done


When I was in school and for some reason the hem fell or I was just too damned lazy, the flip side of the stapler worked too in a pinch.


----------



## Ninja Glutton




----------



## RentonBob

Had a fun trip into Seattle today 

Chandler's Crabhouse for Lunch 






Pacific Science Center for the Harry Potter Exhibit


----------



## femaleseat

RentonBob said:


> Had a fun trip into Seattle today
> 
> Chandler's Crabhouse for Lunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pacific Science Center for the Harry Potter Exhibit



veryy niceee


----------



## RentonBob

femaleseat said:


> veryy niceee



Thank you


----------



## Karter

Just thought you should know you are cute 




crice7 said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> new 2 the site so...may as well start here


----------



## charlieversion2

Getting Glassy









.. yeah I was bored...


----------



## OneWickedAngel

ChrisVersion2 said:


> Getting Glassy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. yeah I was bored...



I'm sorry, for a moment I read that as "Getting gassy" :doh:

Has an interesting acid trip/rave look to it.


----------



## AsianXL

My flamboyant Asian friend and I, eating rice (sushi) at a rice shop (Japanese restaurant). Oh, the irony!


----------



## WillSpark

AsianXL said:


> My flamboyant Asian friend and I, eating rice (sushi) at a rice shop (Japanese restaurant). Oh, the irony!



This is the exact opposite of irony.


----------



## AsianXL

WillSpark said:


> This is the exact opposite of irony.


I usually don't eat Asian food, nor hangout with Asian friends. Sorry about the confusion.


----------



## WillSpark

AsianXL said:


> I usually don't eat Asian food, nor hangout with Asian friends. Sorry about the confusion.



Now this is kinda right (kinda)


----------



## NJDoll

AsianXL said:


> My flamboyant Asian friend and I, eating rice (sushi) at a rice shop (Japanese restaurant). Oh, the irony!




I'm feeling the tie, very classy!!


----------



## Zowie

AsianXL said:


> My flamboyant Asian friend and I, eating rice (sushi) at a rice shop (Japanese restaurant). Oh, the irony!



My first reaction was "Oh shit! That place!"

But most japanese restaurants look frighteningly similar.


----------



## AsianXL

NJDoll said:


> I'm feeling the tie, very classy!!


Thanks, Doll.


----------



## Linda

AsianXL said:


> My flamboyant Asian friend and I, eating rice (sushi) at a rice shop (Japanese restaurant). Oh, the irony!



This photo is a win-win. So fun.


----------



## Albino_taters

Halloween 2010...El Hipster. El Hipster was a little drunk that night 

View attachment mask.JPG


----------



## WillSpark

Deal With It.


----------



## michiganbhm

Hey I don't post a whole lot here, but I'll leave a pic


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Lookin sxummy on the day off.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Lookin sxummy on the day off.



you coming to pick me up right? road trip


----------



## JenFromOC

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Lookin sxummy on the day off.



I didn't even recognize you...but, hi.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

serious car driver is serious


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

JenFromOC said:


> I didn't even recognize you...but, hi.



See, that's how scummy I look.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Albino_taters said:


> Halloween 2010...El Hipster. El Hipster was a little drunk that night


Hee-hee! 



WillSpark said:


> Deal With It.


HAH! 



michiganbhm said:


> Hey I don't post a whole lot here, but I'll leave a pic


LOL - welcome - please post more!



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Lookin sxummy on the day off.


Damn dude, who pissed you the eff off? Gimmie a name!


----------



## doafm

As a neWbZor I am compelled to participate.. I'm feeling collagey.


----------



## michiganbhm

Another one!


----------



## Linda

doafm said:


> As a neWbZor I am compelled to participate.. I'm feeling collagey.




I like collagey, also the making up of new words.  Great shots. Too funny.



michiganbhm said:


> Another one!



Adorable.


----------



## BigChaz

doafm said:


> As a neWbZor I am compelled to participate.. I'm feeling collagey.



You have the face of a fat comedian / actor. (That is a good thing)


----------



## Albino_taters

I actually was at an impasse on where to post this because I was pretty buzzed but it's also awesome. This is what happens when where you work is also the bar you drink at. epicness that's what 

View attachment New Image.JPG


----------



## cakeboy

View attachment 87381


It's a crappy pic from my phone, but what the hell. I got a haircut today


----------



## femaleseat

cakeboy said:


> View attachment 87381
> 
> 
> It's a crappy pic from my phone, but what the hell. I got a haircut today



aint u looking nice and spiffy!


----------



## Linda

cakeboy said:


> View attachment 87381
> 
> 
> It's a crappy pic from my phone, but what the hell. I got a haircut today



Great pic and I LOVE your biography!! lol


----------



## Surlysomething

cakeboy said:


> View attachment 87381
> 
> 
> It's a crappy pic from my phone, but what the hell. I got a haircut today



Whoa, cute! Gotta love those husky Canadian boys! :blush:


----------



## Melian

cakeboy said:


> It's a crappy pic from my phone, but what the hell. I got a haircut today



Is this the first pic you've posted? I don't remember ever seeing one, but some reason I imagined you as having black hair, blue eyes and looking more....conniving vs pure badass. Wow. Totally missed the mark, but you're very hot nonetheless!


----------



## cakeboy

Melian said:


> Is this the first pic you've posted? I don't remember ever seeing one, but some reason I imagined you as having black hair, blue eyes and looking more....conniving vs pure badass. Wow. Totally missed the mark, but you're very hot nonetheless!



It's actually the second pic. I posted one earlier in this very thread : http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1239428#post1239428

Thanks for the compliment Melian and you other lovely ladies


----------



## Sasquatch!

Not just the ladies.... you look totally badass!


----------



## JenFromOC

cakeboy said:


> View attachment 87381
> 
> 
> It's a crappy pic from my phone, but what the hell. I got a haircut today



Hot as fuck.


----------



## cakeboy

Thanks Sas and Jen  I didn't mean to kill the thread though


----------



## Linda

cakeboy said:


> Thanks Sas and Jen  I didn't mean to kill the thread though



It's because we were all still sitting here staring at your pic with drool coming out of our mouths. lol


----------



## CastingPearls

cakeboy said:


> View attachment 87381
> 
> 
> It's a crappy pic from my phone, but what the hell. I got a haircut today


mmmmmmmmmmmmm cake.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone

not sure how this came out dark in the background but I like it. Hope you do too.  

View attachment please 1.jpg


----------



## cakeboy

View attachment 87458


After a very long and tiring night at work, I like to chill in my La-Z-Boy and listed to my iPod


----------



## lovelocs

I just choked on my tongue. I died a happy lady.


----------



## freakyfred

actuallysmilingforonce.jpg


----------



## Londonbikerboy

Freakily large hand


----------



## charlieversion2

Dude, check out the hat  
That's wicked Awesome.


----------



## Dutchgut

Linda said:


> I like collagey, also the making up of new words.  Great shots. Too funny.
> 
> 
> 
> Adorable.



You look quite energetic.


----------



## Dutchgut

michiganbhm said:


> Another one!



You look quite energetic.


----------



## That Guy You Met Once

It's been 9 months since I took a picture of myself, so here's one from yesterday.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Hanging out at a friends for thanksgiving.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Hanging out at a friends for thanksgiving.



*wheres HOZAY?

no smiles?

no thumbs up...........................

rockin the glasses though *


----------



## Surlysomething

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Hanging out at a friends for thanksgiving.


 

You look scared. Did you get your socks wet?


----------



## Paquito

He looks like he's in stage 2 of the "I'ma beat yo ass" sequence.

1. Shock
2. ...really? really?
3. _Hell_ nah.
4. I'm gonna cut this bitch.
5. ATTACK


----------



## Londonbikerboy

Norway! (& me!)


----------



## Zowie

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Hanging out at a friends for thanksgiving.



I really like this picture, but I have a deep desire to photoshop a number of things into your hands. They're in a perfect position.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Zowie said:


> I really like this picture, but I have a deep desire to photoshop a number of things into your hands. They're in a perfect position.



*show and tell please


pretty please...artistic wizard *


----------



## daddyoh70

This is as awesome as I get...


----------



## FishCharming

about a month old, but at least my pumpkin was awesome!


----------



## Anjula

TheNewBlack said:


> Here's all #460 of me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's me and my little buddy snoozing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one from when I was a bit thinner:




one of the sexiest men I've ever seen


----------



## Ninja Glutton




----------



## femaleseat

TheNewBlack said:


> Here's all #460 of me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's me and my little buddy snoozing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one from when I was a bit thinner:



niceeee, and SEXYYY


----------



## HDANGEL15

Anjula said:


> one of the sexiest men I've ever seen





femaleseat said:


> niceeee, and SEXYYY



*he's a stand-up comic and is married and lives in FL w/ a very sexy woman, last time i asked*


----------



## Vageta

Here is another pic of me and my special little lady...lol


----------



## CastingPearls

Great pics guys!!! moar plz!


----------



## Anjula

HDANGEL15 said:


> *he's a stand-up comic and is married and lives in FL w/ a very sexy woman, last time i asked*



good for him


----------



## WillSpark

View attachment 87742


At a Westboro Baptist Church counter-protest. They didn't even show up, go figure, but it was an amazing event.


----------



## chapelhillmensch

*Looking Down at 402lbs and a good Thanksgiving.*


----------



## JayDanger

Our band did a photoshoot in the late spring/early summer. This was my "alone" shot. I like my expression in it, but my eyes look a little shifty.

View attachment 87759


----------



## Lil BigginZ

JayDanger said:


> Our band did a photoshoot in the late spring/early summer. This was my "alone" shot. I like my expression in it, but my eyes look a little shifty.
> 
> View attachment 87759



you should PM me a link to your band i would love to hear it


----------



## Paquito

Hozay's gonna fight you for resident Green Lantern status.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Paquito said:


> Hozay's gonna fight you for resident Green Lantern status.



I will . . . That dick!


----------



## JayDanger

Green Lantern is great, but I don't claim to be him. I just think he's rad. I'm sure of all the super heroes, some guy from space in charge of protecting the universe would be down to sesh every now and then. Plus...let's be real...his name is the _GREEN_ Lantern. I'm sure the two of us would have at least one thing in common.

Your status remains in tact, and I reject your accusations of dickedness.


----------



## Paquito

JayDanger said:


> Green Lantern is great, but I don't claim to be him. I just think he's rad. I'm sure of all the super heroes, some guy from space in charge of protecting the universe would be down to sesh every now and then. Plus...let's be real...his name is the _GREEN_ Lantern. I'm sure the two of us would have at least one thing in common.
> 
> Your status remains in tact, and I reject your accusations of dickedness.



Wrong answer.

The correct response was to tell Hozay to fuck off, cock punch him, fight a bit more, then make up with a naked pillow fight.

You'll learn.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

JayDanger said:


> Green Lantern is great, but I don't claim to be him. I just think he's rad. I'm sure of all the super heroes, some guy from space in charge of protecting the universe would be down to sesh every now and then. Plus...let's be real...his name is the _GREEN_ Lantern. I'm sure the two of us would have at least one thing in common.
> 
> Your status remains in tact, and I reject your accusations of dickedness.



Well shit, I've never had anyone reedy my accusations . . . I guess that's that then. I can't really argue with that. 

I've always been a fan of larfleeze, the orange lantern. Greede is my style.


----------



## JayDanger

I feel like I've had a productive first day now.


----------



## rellis10

JayDanger said:


> I feel like I've had a productive first day now.



You have much to learn, young grasshopper :happy:


----------



## Surlysomething

Ninja Glutton said:


>



Great picture!


----------



## powderfinger

Somebody about to get shanked!


----------



## Anjula

Ninja Glutton said:


>





Very very nice :happy:


----------



## rellis10




----------



## Ninja Glutton

Surlysomething said:


> Great picture!



Thanks, darling!



You too, Anjula.

I was going for that 90s album cover look haha


----------



## Melian

FishCharming said:


> about a month old, but at least my pumpkin was awesome!



Yeah. You carve that thing. Bet you had to shove your fist in and rip out all its entrails, didn't you? 

I'm done.


----------



## Surlysomething

Melian said:


> Yeah. You carve that thing. Bet you had to shove your fist in and rip out all its entrails, didn't you?
> 
> I'm done.


 

Haha. You nasty girl.


----------



## FishCharming

Melian said:


> Yeah. You carve that thing. Bet you had to shove your fist in and rip out all its entrails, didn't you?
> 
> I'm done.



oh man, did i! but see, i cut the hole too small so i had to work my way slowly but when things warmed up i got in there up to the elbow, fist immersed in cold, dead pumpkin guts. i must have pulled out ten handfuls of guts. Just kept going back in for more...


----------



## Melian

JayDanger said:


> Our band did a photoshoot in the late spring/early summer. This was my "alone" shot. I like my expression in it, but my eyes look a little shifty.



Just noticed this post now. Not to be creepy, but I think I've seen you before...Kensington market area. 

Ok, that was still creepy. Haha.


----------



## Vageta

I know, Ive posted these before...I just love these...


----------



## JayDanger

Melian said:


> Just noticed this post now. Not to be creepy, but I think I've seen you before...Kensington market area.
> 
> Ok, that was still creepy. Haha.



Um...wow. Yeah, that's me. Crazy. 

Don't worry, it's not creepy.


----------



## WillSpark

I wish Melian and I could cross paths in public.

There would probably be ass-grabbing. Not sure who though...


----------



## JayDanger

I wish she'd say hi to me when she did. I'm still trying to do my internets sniping to see if i can figure out if I know her or not.


----------



## lovelocs

powderfinger said:


> Somebody about to get shanked!



While I would ne'er stab someone, it's quite comforting to know you would.:happy:


----------



## Melian

WillSpark said:


> I wish Melian and I could cross paths in public.
> 
> There would probably be ass-grabbing. Not sure who though...



In reality, I would probably be the grabber and you would just feel awkward.



JayDanger said:


> I wish she'd say hi to me when she did. I'm still trying to do my internets sniping to see if i can figure out if I know her or not.



Well, I had no reason to say anything, at the time, but if I see you again I'll speak up. And you probably haven't seen me or, if you have, don't remember. I'm not highly memorable most of the time.


----------



## JayDanger

Did you see me where I think you saw me? or was I just walking down the road?


----------



## Melian

JayDanger said:


> Did you see me where I think you saw me? or was I just walking down the road?



Hahahaha...ok, now I have to wonder what shady place you're talking about, but no, I just saw you (if it actually was you) out around the Baldwin/Augusta intersection. It wasn't that recent either...sometime this summer, but I saw your pic and just thought you looked familiar.

And yes, to answer what everyone is wondering, I remember basically every young, fat guy I ever see. LOL.


----------



## JayDanger

HAHA...I remember that time! I was sitting on the bench there waiting right?

That was a fucked up evening. I couldn't go to work because the cops had swarmed where I was working at the time and I didn't want to get arrested. It's always something new in the market.


----------



## Melian

JayDanger said:


> HAHA...I remember that time! I was sitting on the bench there waiting right?
> 
> That was a fucked up evening. I couldn't go to work because the cops had swarmed where I was working at the time and I didn't want to get arrested. It's always something new in the market.



Oh yeah, it's a....colourful place. I work nearby and usually pass through on the way home (stalkers take note).

Anyway, resume thread. Pics or GTFO


----------



## JayDanger

Take that!
View attachment 87839


Jus' playin!


----------



## Melian

JayDanger said:


> Take that!
> View attachment 87839
> 
> 
> Jus' playin!



AHAHAHAHAHAHA. Amazing!!


----------



## JayDanger

Melian said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHA. Amazing!!



View attachment 87844


Again, ftw.


----------



## freakyfred

Dalek shirt from Doctor Who Live! I love it :3


----------



## Kazak

not awesome but someone asked for one


----------



## CherryRVA

Kazak said:


> not awesome but someone asked for one



Is awesome, glad you posted it.


----------



## Dockta_Dockta

So well I present what a friend of mine at work used to do to pass time. Editting my head onto things from paint. 

View attachment MaZ.jpg


View attachment matcho.jpg


View attachment ohyeah..jpg


----------



## BChunky

Ladies? Any thoughts? 

View attachment BCH_01.jpg


----------



## rellis10

I posted this in the lounge too but I thought I'd put it here too, just me and one of my christmas presents...family guy slippers! :happy:


----------



## yorrick brown

took this the other day @ work 

View attachment bakery.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15

yorrick brown said:


> took this the other day @ work



*RAWRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR :smitten:*


----------



## Anjula

HDANGEL15 said:


> *RAWRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR :smitten:*



generally ,that was my reaction


----------



## evilvampire

BOO! from EV heehheheh dont know about awesome but hey thought I would post.


----------



## HDANGEL15

evilvampire said:


> BOO! from EV heehheheh dont know about awesome but hey thought I would post.


*
i'd say you qualify........:smitten:*


----------



## JulieD

evilvampire said:


> BOO! from EV heehheheh dont know about awesome but hey thought I would post.





HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> i'd say you qualify........:smitten:*



I agree! Word!


----------



## LovelyLiz

HDANGEL15 said:


> *RAWRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR :smitten:*



What she said.


----------



## CastingPearls

evilvampire said:


> BOO! from EV heehheheh dont know about awesome but hey thought I would post.


You don't post enough. We're deprived. 
Moar plz!


----------



## evilvampire

CastingPearls said:


> You don't post enough. We're deprived.
> Moar plz!



Hahhaha yeh I know am always on the run will try and post more  but peopel will get tired of seeing me then LOL also trying to stay away from posting anything in the "nekkid threads" LOL hahaha


----------



## Discodave

My poor work shirt. I guess eating my weights worth in food and drink over last 5 days has left it abit snug. 

View attachment ffme.jpg


----------



## chaoticfate13

i figured it was time to post more pics of myself
















and i want to post a belly pic 
i think im finally a bhm hehe


----------



## Tad

Once again only three people in the office today, and the other two have taken their daily stroll to get coffee. So here I am, sitting on my ergonomic chair and eating some yoghurt--I like how this one came out 

(If you compare to the pic here http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1634208&postcount=1196 from four days ago, you can see the difference made by my wifes awesome Christmas Eve supper, Christmas dinner with family, and an epic boxing day brunch party. My gut keeps getting in my way today, Im not used to it sticking out that far anymore! (in all honesty, it is kind of a comforting feeling, for all the inconvenience).)


----------



## CastingPearls

evilvampire said:


> Hahhaha yeh I know am always on the run will try and post more  but peopel will get tired of seeing me then LOL also trying to stay away from posting anything in the "nekkid threads" LOL hahaha


*I* won't get tired of seeing you! LOL


----------



## CastingPearls

Discodave said:


> My poor work shirt. I guess eating my weights worth in food and drink over last 5 days has left it abit snug.





chaoticfate13 said:


> i figured it was time to post more pics of myself
> and i want to post a belly pic
> i think im finally a bhm hehe





Tad said:


> Once again only three people in the office today, and the other two have taken their daily stroll to get coffee. So here I am, sitting on my ergonomic chair and eating some yoghurt--I like how this one came out
> 
> (If you compare to the pic here from four days ago, you can see the difference made by my wifes awesome Christmas Eve supper, Christmas dinner with family, and an epic boxing day brunch party. My gut keeps getting in my way today, Im not used to it sticking out that far anymore! (in all honesty, it is kind of a comforting feeling, for all the inconvenience).)



VERY nice pics, guys!


----------



## Surlysomething

Great pictures, you handsome devils!

:bow:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

evilvampire said:


> BOO! from EV heehheheh dont know about awesome but hey thought I would post.


Oh, I agree with the others, this certainly qualifies!



Discodave said:


> My poor work shirt. I guess eating my weights worth in food and drink over last 5 days has left it abit snug.


LOL! Nothing says good eatin' like a stuffed shirt - nice! 



Tad said:


> Once again only three people in the office today, and the other two have taken their daily stroll to get coffee. So here I am, sitting on my ergonomic chair and eating some yoghurt--I like how this one came out
> 
> (If you compare to the pic here http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1634208&postcount=1196 from four days ago, you can see the difference made by my wifes awesome Christmas Eve supper, Christmas dinner with family, and an epic boxing day brunch party. My gut keeps getting in my way today, Im not used to it sticking out that far anymore! (in all honesty, it is kind of a comforting feeling, for all the inconvenience).)


Oh Tad! Actually your belly does look very snuggly, comforting (lucky Mrs. Tad).


----------



## OneWickedAngel

chaoticfate13 said:


> i figured it was time to post more pics of myself
> 
> and i want to post a belly pic
> i think im finally a bhm hehe


You reek that rocker, bad boy HAWTNESS and you're a BHM??? SWOON:wubu::wubu:!!

Dave Navarro 
+ some nice poundage 
- some assholeness 
= Chaoticfate13!


----------



## lovelocs

OneWickedAngel said:


> Dave Navarro
> + some nice poundage
> - some assholeness
> = Chaoticfate13!



Good catch OWA. 

_And what is this?_ The BHMs are giving us belated Christmas gifts and posting like mad. 

I, for one, *love* it.


----------



## Never2fat4me

Me on the set of _Face the Nation_.

Chris 

View attachment cl-news.jpg


----------



## Tanuki

OneWickedAngel said:


> You reek that rocker, bad boy HAWTNESS and you're a BHM??? SWOON:wubu::wubu:!!
> 
> Dave Navarro
> + some nice poundage
> - some assholeness
> = Chaoticfate13!



Wow, so true!

....Chaoticfate13 is cuter though :blush:


----------



## Caine

I just thought to join in the fray here with a BlizzCon '09 pic to show my dedicated nerdiness since its got a Female Blood Elf Rogue named Valeera from the comics .






I am a nerd and PROUD of it 

Oh and excuse the hair, I was lettign it grow out that summer but its been cut since


----------



## evilvampire

Caine said:


> I just thought to join in the fray here with a BlizzCon '09 pic to show my dedicated nerdiness since its got a Female Blood Elf Rogue named Valeera from the comics .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a nerd and PROUD of it
> 
> Oh and excuse the hair, I was lettign it grow out that summer but its been cut since



Damn dude... i dont think i ever wanted to be a blood elf before until seeing Valeera LOL haahh awesome pic


----------



## lovelocs

Never2fat4me said:


> Me on the set of _Face the Nation_.
> 
> Chris



Maybe I've been living online too long, but is it wrong to admit I was looking for signs of Photoshopping around the neck and jawline?

Yes, I've been living online for too long.


----------



## Never2fat4me

lovelocs said:


> Maybe I've been living online too long, but is it wrong to admit I was looking for signs of Photoshopping around the neck and jawline?
> 
> Yes, I've been living online for too long.



LOL! No harm looking.


----------



## samuraiscott

Me in the middle of my two brothers on Christmas Eve.  

View attachment three.jpg


----------



## Lil BigginZ

i know how all the ladies around here love those headless pic shots...


----------



## Goreki

Lil BigginZ said:


> i know how all the ladies around here love those headless pic shots...



I can't rep you! This is what happens when you are consistantly awesome!


----------



## Uriel

A young lady friend put a Kingdom Hearts hat on me at work...



-Uriel 

View attachment Bug1.jpg


----------



## Melian

Uriel said:


> A young lady friend put a Kingdom Hearts hat on me at work...
> 
> -Uriel



She deserves a punch for that. And it covers up your blue hair (it's still blue, right?)!!!!


----------



## Uriel

Melian said:


> She deserves a punch for that. And it covers up your blue hair (it's still blue, right?)!!!!



It's currently blond/brown (And grey, with just the slightest bit of purplish/blue.
I haven't really kept up with it since my Mom died (In June, 2 days before my birthday), but I'm getting it down next week, hopefully.

How is the world treating you, Miss?


-Uriel


----------



## Melian

Uriel said:


> It's currently blond/brown (And grey, with just the slightest bit of purplish/blue.
> I haven't really kept up with it since my Mom died (In June, 2 days before my birthday), but I'm getting it down next week, hopefully.
> 
> How is the world treating you, Miss?
> 
> 
> -Uriel



PMing you


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Uriel said:


> It's currently blond/brown (And grey, with just the slightest bit of purplish/blue.
> I haven't really kept up with it since my Mom died (In June, 2 days before my birthday), but I'm getting it down next week, hopefully.
> 
> How is the world treating you, Miss?
> 
> 
> -Uriel



You think I'm going to let you show up and post without bitching an moaning about how you've been gone?!?!?

Well you might get away with it, but it's good to see you post.


----------



## Uriel

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> You think I'm going to let you show up and post without bitching an moaning about how you've been gone?!?!?
> 
> Well you might get away with it, but it's good to see you post.



I'm sorry  Been a rough year. It's easy to just let things slip,,,I used to be an obsessive saltwater aquariumist, but I don't think I've posted in Reef Central in 2 years...Ugh.

Well, I shall try and be at least a semi-regular contributor.

-Uriel


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

Uriel said:


> I'm sorry  Been a rough year. It's easy to just let things slip,,,I used to be an obsessive saltwater aquariumist, but I don't think I've posted in Reef Central in 2 years...Ugh.
> 
> Well, I shall try and be at least a semi-regular contributor.
> 
> -Uriel



Welcome back. My condolences about your mom.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Uriel said:


> A young lady friend put a Kingdom Hearts hat on me at work...
> 
> 
> 
> -Uriel



*I like the hat...whatever kingdom hearts is 
and yes welcome back....and sorry to hear you have another angel to
watch over you now.......*


----------



## CastingPearls

Uriel said:


> A young lady friend put a Kingdom Hearts hat on me at work...
> 
> 
> 
> -Uriel


Great look for you!


----------



## Surlysomething

Uriel said:


> It's currently blond/brown (And grey, with just the slightest bit of purplish/blue.
> I haven't really kept up with it since my Mom died (In June, 2 days before my birthday), but I'm getting it down next week, hopefully.
> 
> How is the world treating you, Miss?
> 
> 
> -Uriel




Very sorry to hear about your Mom.


----------



## shuefly pie

I may or may not have used up all my daily rep in this thread. 

Just sayin'...


----------



## RentonBob

Taken in Vancouver by Zowie


----------



## Zowie

RentonBob said:


> Taken in Vancouver by Zowie
> 
> http://i850.photobucket.com/albums/ab67/RentonBob/HozayPic.jpg[/IMG[/QUOTE]
> 
> HAHAHA, I'd forgotten about this!


----------



## HDANGEL15

RentonBob said:


> Taken in Vancouver by Zowie



*most excellent pose

good times*


----------



## RentonBob

HDANGEL15 said:


> *most excellent pose
> 
> good times*



Thanks :happy: 

It was a fun night


----------



## OneWickedAngel

RentonBob said:


> Taken in Vancouver by Zowie



If imitation is the sincerest form of flattery, this is one heck of a compliment!


----------



## RentonBob

OneWickedAngel said:


> If imitation is the sincerest form of flattery, this is one heck of a compliment!



Haha! Thanks


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

RentonBob said:


> Taken in Vancouver by Zowie



hahaha, this picture is worth quoting, even if death by zowie is mandated. 

So fuckin' awesome Bob, So awesome.


----------



## RentonBob

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> hahaha, this picture is worth quoting, even if death by zowie is mandated.
> 
> So fuckin' awesome Bob, So awesome.



Well, you'll just have to remind her that its her art since she took the pic lol


----------



## Paquito

Check out my Gelaskin.


----------



## thekidstable

Paquito said:


> Check out my Gelaskin.




Mmm it's nice creamy brown, like warm coffee. and those rosy cheeks :happy:


and that thingy on your iphone, that looks pretty swell.


----------



## HDANGEL15

thekidstable said:


> Mmm it's nice creamy brown, like warm coffee. and those rosy cheeks :happy:
> 
> 
> and that thingy on your iphone, that looks pretty swell.



*is that a wurm on your upper lip *


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Paquito said:


> Check out my Gelaskin.



Yeah, sure, looks awesome! Uh, what is it? 
(I know what a Gelaskin is; but what is the picture in/on it?)

@HDANGEL15: I'm not sure, but I think you quoted the wrong person, and leave the tickler alone! LOL


----------



## Paquito

OneWickedAngel said:


> Yeah, sure, looks awesome! Uh, what is it?
> (I know what a Gelaskin is; but what is the picture in/on it?)
> 
> @HDANGEL15: I'm not sure, but I think you quoted the wrong person, and leave the tickler alone! LOL



A shot of Downtown Savannah. It's that lion statue I used as my profile pic when I was still underage.


----------



## Paquito

HDANGEL15 said:


> *is that a wurm on your upper lip *



Dirtlips can't be tamed.


----------



## Zowie

Paquito said:


> A shot of Downtown Savannah. It's that lion statue I used as my profile pic when I was still underage.



When I come down to Georgia, you and I are going in the middle of the night to cover that lion in mass amounts of caramel sauce.


----------



## Paquito

Zowie said:


> When I come down to Georgia, you and I are going in the middle of the night to cover that lion in mass amounts of caramel sauce.



You know me, I had to have a lion. And YES DEAR GOD YES. I'm gonna be licking off that caramel too. Maybe we can rig it to shoot out caramel instead of water.


----------



## cubalopez

out in washington  

View attachment Chris's trip 034.jpg


----------



## femaleseat

RentonBob said:


> Taken in Vancouver by Zowie



omgggg, to funny


----------



## Lil BigginZ

cubalopez said:


> out in washington



just saying... lol


----------



## HDANGEL15

Paquito said:


> Dirtlips can't be tamed.



*awwww my bad........one day it will finally face a razor *


----------



## Uriel

This one's a few years old, but shows my hair as it usual is...


-Uriel 

View attachment DoubleHorns.jpg


----------



## yorrick brown

I don't know why I have this ridiculously intense look on my face. I'm actually having fun @ work. 

View attachment hauntyoursoul.jpg


----------



## Melian

Uriel said:


> This one's a few years old, but shows my hair as it usual is...
> 
> -Uriel



Epic and kvlt.

Hehe


----------



## CastingPearls

You guys are all so cute!


----------



## Tyrael

Me couple of months ago, already lost quite so weight then 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Surlysomething

yorrick brown said:


> I don't know why I have this ridiculously intense look on my face. I'm actually having fun @ work.


 
Looking at your pictues make me feel ridiculously cougarish. :blush:


----------



## Anjula

yorrick brown said:


> I don't know why I have this ridiculously intense look on my face. I'm actually having fun @ work.



youre handsome!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Uriel said:


> This one's a few years old, but shows my hair as it usual is...
> -Uriel


Hello my blue-haired demon. Now that you're slowly coming out of the dark, you must post pics when you return it to its azure glory.



yorrick brown said:


> I don't know why I have this ridiculously intense look on my face. I'm actually having fun @ work.


I don't know why you have it either, but it works. 



Tyrael said:


> Me couple of months ago, already lost quite so weight then


 Why the frown? You're an attractive cutie at either size. You're just different type of attractive.


----------



## topher38

Lurking around needed to post something....So bored at work is what I got.


----------



## big_lad27

Rocking out on some daft signing game, the other pic is me on my skates, please excuse the poor quality


----------



## CastingPearls

topher38 said:


> Lurking around needed to post something....So bored at work is what I got.





big_lad27 said:


> Rocking out on some daft signing game, the other pic is me on my skates, please excuse the poor quality



VERY nice!


----------



## Big_JohnE

View attachment picanom-picture-01-2010-07-13.jpg


View attachment 6410_1173239897825_1432873864_30453225_5898513_n.jpg


----------



## JulieD

big_lad27 said:


> Rocking out on some daft signing game, the other pic is me on my skates, please excuse the poor quality



I like your...um...hat


----------



## PigPen

heh heh, since i don't like to post my face on the web, here is one that i could let slide. 

View attachment jorge_bike.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15

PigPen said:


> heh heh, since i don't like to post my face on the web, here is one that i could let slide.



i gotz one line that.........on my way to myrtle......

 

View attachment bwHeritage.jpg


----------



## PigPen

oh my, the perfect package, sexy lady on a sexy bike...


----------



## HDANGEL15

PigPen said:


> oh my, the perfect package, sexy lady on a sexy bike...



*TY headless wonder...................*


----------



## JonesT

Hope I don't shatter your screens.. 

View attachment PIC-0154.jpg


----------



## PigPen

HDANGEL15 said:


> *TY headless wonder...................*



hahahahahahah i like that


----------



## mulrooney13

I'm pretty poor at taking pictures of myself, but figured I'd throw it out there. 

View attachment 0126010151 small.jpg


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone




----------



## Anjula

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


>



this pic is awesome! hahah,love your face!


----------



## Hole

Paquito said:


> Check out my Gelaskin.



You're cute.:happy:


----------



## Paquito

Hole said:


> You're cute.:happy:



:wubu::wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls

I like my men big, but pics? Sometimes they're too big. Ouch.


----------



## samuraiscott

Here's a few of me. 

View attachment MEEEEEEEEEEEE.jpg


View attachment scott's new.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

Great pics Scott!


----------



## samuraiscott

CastingPearls said:


> Great pics Scott!



Thank you Casting!


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone

CastingPearls said:


> I like my men big, but pics? Sometimes they're too big. Ouch.


----------



## WillSpark

Just doing this because I like the style. I like the look of an open zip-up hoodie with nothing underneath, and hopefully you do too. 

View attachment 89846


----------



## luv_it_here

New specs. Hope you dig. :happy:


----------



## Linda

luv_it_here said:


> New specs. Hope you dig. :happy:



I can dig it.


----------



## HDANGEL15

luv_it_here said:


> New specs. Hope you dig. :happy:



*thanks for sharing...i never knew if you were f/m...now i know*


----------



## JScimitar

Spent the weekend try to re size some images here is another attempt.

edit ok it worked. more coming if wanted. 

View attachment IMG-20110130-00165 - Copy 2.jpg


----------



## Bearsy

Me and my youngest sister. I fucking love this kid.


----------



## HDANGEL15

JScimitar said:


> Spent the weekend try to re size some images here is another attempt.
> 
> edit ok it worked. more coming if wanted.



*COUGAR ENDORSEMENT.................purrrrrrrrr * :smitten:


----------



## JScimitar

Ok here are some more let me know what you think. 

View attachment JScimitars7 copy.jpg


View attachment JScimitars3A copy.jpg


View attachment IMG-20110127-00152 copy.jpg


----------



## meangreen

Yeaaaaaa Thumbs ^


----------



## cakeboy

Fresh cake, just out of the shower!

View attachment 90197


----------



## lovelocs

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> http://i.imgur.com/kzUvc.jpgIMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> I never thought I'd say this, as I am a dyed in the wool eyeglass fan, but ditch the glasses and keep the facial hair. It's like it rocketed you into hotness.


----------



## JulieD

cakeboy said:


> Fresh cake, just out of the shower!



Mmmm....I wooboo cake!:wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Goreki

cakeboy said:


> Fresh cake, just out of the shower!


Hot! See, this is why you should have been Australian.


----------



## HDANGEL15

cakeboy said:


> Fresh cake, just out of the shower!



*towels are stoooopid*


----------



## hbighappy

Here are some recent ones I have a lil bit of beard im shave it off tomorrow so will post after post


----------



## Surlysomething

hbighappy said:


> Here are some recent ones I have a lil bit of beard im shave it off tomorrow so will post after post


 
Nice pictures, very handsome.


----------



## Sasquatch!

BLASTE FROMME YE PASTE


----------



## Zowie

Sasquatch! said:


> BLASTE FROMME YE PASTE
> 
> http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c272/saltversuspepper/PICT0058-2.jpg[/IMG[/QUOTE]
> 
> I hate paste blasting.
> Is this the famous work outfit? You look good.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Zowie said:


> I hate paste blasting.
> Is this the famous work outfit? You look good.



--Thanks

--And no. I wish I could still rock that outfit.


----------



## shuefly pie

WHY do I keep opening this thread?!?


----------



## Sasquatch!

shuefly pie said:


> WHY do I keep opening this thread?!?



Cos you wish your husband was hot like me.


----------



## shuefly pie

You have no idea.


----------



## Sasquatch!

shuefly pie said:


> You have no idea.



Stop feeding him slow food ?


----------



## shuefly pie

I'm not feeding him anything.


----------



## Sasquatch!

shuefly pie said:


> I'm not feeding him anything.



Is he.....still alive?


----------



## shuefly pie

/thread derail


----------



## Sasquatch!

shuefly pie said:


> /thread derail



....... Fine. Stay delightfully mysterious.






Another old picture.


----------



## lovelocs

Sasquatch! said:


> Another old picture.





He looks so innocent in this one, like the danged Gerber baby...



...It's creepy.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Geez, sorry. I'll try and look uglier next time.


----------



## lovelocs

Sasquatch! said:


> Geez, sorry. I'll try and look uglier next time.



I didn't say you looked _UGLY_, I said you looked _innocent_, and I know better...


----------



## Linda

hbighappy said:


> Here are some recent ones I have a lil bit of beard im shave it off tomorrow so will post after post






Why shave? It looks good as is. :happy:


----------



## shuefly pie

Sasquatch! said:


> ....... Fine. Stay delightfully mysterious.


I am a riddle wrapped in a mystery inside an enigma


----------



## Sasquatch!

lovelocs said:


> I didn't say you looked _UGLY_, I said you looked _innocent_, and I know better...



Was the bow set in the background a bit of a giveaway?


----------



## lovelocs

Sasquatch! said:


> Was the bow set in the background a bit of a giveaway?



I'm sorry, I didn't mean to _"shoot" _those people...


----------



## hbighappy

no beard


----------



## KittyKitten

Sasquatch! said:


> Geez, sorry. I'll try and look uglier next time.



Where the hell have you been? :eat1:


----------



## NurseVicki

BoostChub said:


> Here you go. Hope this makes ya feel better :bow:
> View attachment 53731


 Love this one Hugs


----------



## winndich

That would be the most awesome one of me  

View attachment DSCF0024_1_resized.jpg


----------



## Sasquatch!

winndich said:


> That would be the most awesome one of me



SO. COOL. :happy:


----------



## Surlysomething

winndich said:


> That would be the most awesome one of me


 

SCA? :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls

winndich said:


> That would be the most awesome one of me


It is very cool.


----------



## rellis10

winndich said:


> That would be the most awesome one of me



The horn thing looks viking but the attire looks scottish.....whatever it is i can't pass up an opportunity to say....

....They may take our pictures, but they'll never take.....OUR FREEEEEDOOOOOM! :happy:


----------



## meangreen

o.o


----------



## singingNerd79

I certainly think my one gray beard-hair is awesome


----------



## Miskatonic

Hi I'm new.


----------



## rellis10

Welcome to the boards Nick, and a picture is certainly a great way to introduce yourself to the masses :happy:. Hope you enjoy yourself here


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Haven't posted here in a little bit.


----------



## vardon_grip

Some kid shot a behind-the-scene video for his vblog. Skip* to the 4 min. mark and you'll see me operating the camera. (*Not actually skip, like dance or anything, but fast forward to it...FINE, do it your way!)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JLbWtgacdU
cross posted in another thread

And the video I shot (Which I shamelessly plugged when it came out last year) here it is...again!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2fpgpanZAw&feature=fvwrel





I also have to give props to the kids that have made their own tribute videos to okgo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eP54WKGn6i0&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52zYWDCQJ4s
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRSjHTM3YVQ
(These kids are gonna put me out of a job)


----------



## HDANGEL15

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Haven't posted here in a little bit.


*
whoaaaaa who is that? cap, no thumbs, hairrrry face....whoooooooooa




ps i like the pic.......that should be in the show a cute pic of you thread*


----------



## OneWickedAngel

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> whoaaaaa who is that? cap, no thumbs, hairrrry face....whoooooooooa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps i like the pic.......that should be in the show a cute pic of you thread*



Uh, did you just call him a lady...? :blush:

Ladies post a _cute_ pic
Gentlemen post an _awesome_ pic


----------



## HDANGEL15

OneWickedAngel said:


> Uh, did you just call him a lady...? :blush:
> 
> Ladies post a _cute_ pic
> Gentlemen post an _awesome_ pic



*nahhhh just so dam cute though...so YEAH his most awesome PIC YET*


----------



## OneWickedAngel

HDANGEL15 said:


> *nahhhh just so dam cute though...so YEAH his most awesome PIC YET*


QFT! 

ETA: damn character limits


----------



## Akahige

Charlie only has 3 angels.






My T-rex impersonation:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Akahige said:


> Charlie only has 3 angels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My T-rex impersonation:



LOL! Charlie should be jealous of this abundant bevy of beauties (and the wanna-be-dinosaur in the middle of them ain't looking bad either )

Great t-shirt too. Welcome to Dims, Akahige!


----------



## lovelocs

Akahige said:


> My T-rex impersonation:



T Rex's always make me think of this...


Welcome to DIMS all new folk!!


----------



## Akahige

Thanks for the welcome


----------



## singingNerd79

From a photo shoot a little while back (for singing stuff) 

View attachment _MG_5309.JPG.jpg


View attachment _MG_5345.JPG.jpg


----------



## Linda

singingNerd79 said:


> From a photo shoot a little while back (for singing stuff)



Great shots!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

singingNerd79 said:


> From a photo shoot a little while back (for singing stuff)





Linda said:


> Great shots!



I agree, those are a couple of very nice pics indeed.


----------



## Anjula

Akahige said:


> My T-rex impersonation:




Hahahaha, so awesome!


----------



## singingNerd79

Linda said:


> Great shots!





OneWickedAngel said:


> I agree, those are a couple of very nice pics indeed.



Ladies, thank you so much!


----------



## chicken legs

singingNerd79 said:


> From a photo shoot a little while back (for singing stuff)




Great pix and outfit


----------



## singingNerd79

chicken legs said:


> Great pix and outfit



Thank you! :happy:


----------



## Sasquatch!

Damn, I wish I looked as fly as Singingnerd.


----------



## ForeignSoul

I get pretty awesome but, this time....I had to save some lives


----------



## Hole

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Haven't posted here in a little bit.



You look so handsome. Keep the beard.


----------



## Surlysomething

ForeignSoul said:


> I get pretty awesome but, this time....I had to save some lives


 

Pretty cute!


----------



## singingNerd79

Sasquatch! said:


> Damn, I wish I looked as fly as Singingnerd.



Hah! Thanks dude, I appreciate the compliment... but no sad faces allowed, lol


----------



## JulieD

*sigh* i love this thread...:wubu: :smitten: :wubu: :smitten: :wubu: :smitten:


----------



## Sasquatch!

JulieD said:


> *sigh* i love this thread...:wubu: :smitten: :wubu: :smitten: :wubu: :smitten:



We love you too. Now run to the nekkid thread and pay us in kind.


----------



## JulieD

Sasquatch! said:


> We love you too. Now run to the nekkid thread and pay us in kind.



lol...oh sassy, i don't think you're ready for this jelly, 'cause my body's too bootylicious for ya babe


----------



## Miskatonic

Less sexual harrassment, more pictures of me! Because I know what the public demands.











My pajama pants are more awesome than yours.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> whoaaaaa who is that? cap, no thumbs, hairrrry face....whoooooooooa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps i like the pic.......that should be in the show a cute pic of you thread*



 Why Thank you ma'am.



HDANGEL15 said:


> *nahhhh just so dam cute though...so YEAH his most awesome PIC YET*





OneWickedAngel said:


> QFT!
> 
> ETA: damn character limits



I get called "cute" all the time, and I'm not sure how to take it, since I'm a grown ass man, but I've embraced it. 



Hole said:


> You look so handsome. Keep the beard.



Always nice to get a compliment from you.


----------



## rellis10

Was just messing around on photoshop with a picture i took and thought this looked really nice


----------



## Bearsy

A bit old, but I don't really get my picture taken often.

Cheesin' it in front of school.


----------



## Anjula

Bearsy said:


> A bit old, but I don't really get my picture taken often.
> 
> Cheesin' it in front of school.




Great smile!


----------



## ManBeef

ForeignSoul said:


> I get pretty awesome but, this time....I had to save some lives



... I have heart burn... Save me spidey!!! Before it turns into acid reflux!!! D,:


----------



## Vageta

Just me...


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Vageta said:


> Just me...



Just chillin', nice pic.


----------



## RentonBob

At the Kapalua Plantation Restaurant






On a whale watch






Old Lahaina Luau






The day after the Tsunami :doh:


----------



## HDANGEL15

*RENTON BOB...looks like an awesome good time---take me next time*


----------



## femaleseat

RentonBob said:


> At the Kapalua Plantation Restaurant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a whale watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Lahaina Luau
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The day after the Tsunami :doh:



oh wow bob!!! looks amazinggggggggg.....im glad u at least had SOME good times there after the tusnami!


----------



## RentonBob

femaleseat said:


> oh wow bob!!! looks amazinggggggggg.....im glad u at least had SOME good times there after the tusnami!



Thank you  It was a great trip


----------



## RentonBob

HDANGEL15 said:


> *RENTON BOB...looks like an awesome good time---take me next time*



LOL... I don't remember an invite to Mexico


----------



## HDANGEL15

RentonBob said:


> LOL... I don't remember an invite to Mexico



*OOOOH...so If i extended it you would be interested........

inquiring minds need to know these things

*


----------



## OneWickedAngel

RentonBob said:


> At the Kapalua Plantation Restaurant
> 
> On a whale watch
> 
> Old Lahaina Luau
> 
> The day after the Tsunami :doh:



JEA-L-OUS Bob! Looks like a good time was had indeed!


----------



## Lil BigginZ

no longer a beardo, just a weirdo now. lol


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Ooh, love the piercings, BigginZ! What a difference from your profile pic. Still a handsome one. :kiss2:


----------



## daddyoh70

Here I am, awesomely alone in my hotel room last week. Fresh out of the shower.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

daddyoh70 said:


> Here I am, awesomely alone in my hotel room last week. Fresh out of the shower.


Damn, last week,huh?? So, much for my offering my services to help dry you off. :wubu: (and perhaps give reason for a second shower?):blush:


----------



## HDANGEL15

OneWickedAngel said:


> Damn, last week,huh?? So, much for my offering my services to help dry you off. :wubu: (and perhaps give reason for a second shower?):blush:



*i know RIGHT?...wut a wicked TEASE..............*


----------



## Freedumb

Oh, what the hell.


----------



## Bearsy

Myself and my friend who just came home from a year and a half away in Japan. This was taken at her homecoming party this past Friday.

I need a haircut.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Freedumb said:


> Oh, what the hell.


Hey there! Interesting poster and flag 



Bearsy said:


> Myself and my friend who just came home from a year and a half away in Japan. This was taken at her homecoming party this past Friday.
> 
> I need a haircut.


Ah, D, your whole being just exudes happiness in this picture, I love it.


----------



## Bearsy

OneWickedAngel said:


> Ah, D, your whole being just exudes happiness in this picture, I love it.



Thanks Raiv. Most of a bottle of Black Velvet and great company has that effect on me, haha.


----------



## Anjula

Bearsy said:


> Myself and my friend who just came home from a year and a half away in Japan. This was taken at her homecoming party this past Friday.
> 
> I need a haircut.



you look GREAT


----------



## Bearsy

Anjula said:


> you look GREAT



Thanks 
:blush: :wubu:


----------



## rellis10

It's either a Halo....or I just had a really great idea


----------



## OneWickedAngel

rellis10 said:


> It's either a Halo....or I just had a really great idea



Looking good Rells!
While it may indeed be a great idea, the expression on your face gives the impression it's a naughty thought.


----------



## rellis10

OneWickedAngel said:


> Looking good Rells!
> While it may indeed be a great idea, the expression on your face gives the impression it's a naughty thought.



Well if you've seen my latest pics in the nekkid thread, I think that'd answer what kind of thought it was


----------



## OneWickedAngel

rellis10 said:


> Well if you've seen my latest pics in the nekkid thread, I think that'd answer what kind of thought it was



And off to the nekkid thread I go!!!


----------



## Anjula

rellis10 said:


> It's either a Halo....or I just had a really great idea




Damn! another great lookin' guy! 
Rick, this one is definitely one of my fav pics of you


----------



## WVMountainrear

OneWickedAngel said:


> Looking good Rells!
> While it may indeed be a great idea, the expression on your face gives the impression it's a naughty thought.





Anjula said:


> Damn! another great lookin' guy!
> Rick, this one is definitely one of my fav pics of you



Have to agree with these ladies, Rick...handsome as always. :happy:


----------



## Amaranthine

rellis10 said:


> It's either a Halo....or I just had a really great idea



Oh yes, you're certainly an angel


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Paco-stache!!!! 

View attachment IMG_1909.JPG


----------



## JenFromOC

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Paco-stache!!!!



I have a good place to put that mustache....


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Paco-stache!!!!


That's just wrong!! Wrong I tells ya! 



JenFromOC said:


> I have a good place to put that mustache....



I can think of a good place too. 

* whips up shaving lather in a bowl and flicks out straight razor *


----------



## WVMountainrear

OneWickedAngel said:


> I can think of a good place too.
> 
> * whips up shaving lather in a bowl and flicks out straight razor *




He would grow another one just like it within 10 minutes.


----------



## Zowie

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Paco-stache!!!!



I honestly scrolled down this page and didn't recognize you.

Also, WHERE THE FUCK ARE YOUR EARS?!

I agree with this mustache ride business


----------



## Amaranthine

JenFromOC said:


> I have a good place to put that mustache....



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05zipT37_1g


----------



## OneWickedAngel

lovelylady78 said:


> He would grow another one just like it within 10 minutes.



You presume the equiptment is for the fine hairs around _his lips_...?


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Zowie said:


> I honestly scrolled down this page and didn't recognize you.
> 
> Also, WHERE THE FUCK ARE YOUR EARS?!
> 
> I agree with this mustache ride business





Amaranthine said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05zipT37_1g



If his ears are gone, you do realize you're going to have to wait for that thing to grow in some more in order to have handlebars for that ride?

* rimshot.mp3 *


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

man, I haven't posted in a while, I forgot how much fun you guys were. 

and my EARS are covered by my awesome sideburns.


----------



## Paquito

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Paco-stache!!!!



I approve of this lifestyle choice.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*weird closeup...but aware of the hotness.....

cougar endorsement inserted HERE*


----------



## Anjula

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Paco-stache!!!!




OMFG, hahahahah, Hozay! youre the best hahahahahahah


----------



## ManBeef

My new favorite hat... OMGOSH I can't think of going without it. We have bonded like Elmer's to paper 

View attachment IMAG0194_edit0.jpg


----------



## JulieD

ManBeef said:


> My new favorite hat... OMGOSH I can't think of going without it. We have bonded like Elmer's to paper



it looks like you have fuzzy nipples... i like it... :happy:


----------



## JulieD

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Paco-stache!!!!



i really like your eyebrows...really


----------



## JonesT




----------



## CastingPearls

ManBeef said:


> My new favorite hat... OMGOSH I can't think of going without it. We have bonded like Elmer's to paper


VERY Where the Wild Things Are!


----------



## ManBeef

JulieD said:


> it looks like you have fuzzy nipples... i like it... :happy:


feel free to pluck my nipple warmers anytime


----------



## ManBeef

CastingPearls said:


> VERY Where the Wild Things Are!



that is exactly why i bought it!!! my son has an owl fuzzy hat... we wear them just about everywhere


----------



## FishCharming

ManBeef said:


> My new favorite hat... OMGOSH I can't think of going without it. We have bonded like Elmer's to paper



that is a sweet hat... /jealous


----------



## FishCharming

JonesT said:


>



jones you look like a badass, lol. you should walk around wearing those glasses yelling "I AM THE LAW" and then throat punching people!


----------



## Bearsy

Getting my hair chopped off tomorrow... 
I'm nervous as balls.


----------



## Paquito

This photo made me famous.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

ManBeef said:


> My new favorite hat... OMGOSH I can't think of going without it. We have bonded like Elmer's to paper


OMG I love that hat on you! Yes, very 'Wild Things" 



JonesT said:


>


Very NICE picture, Jones! The shades up the hawtness.



Bearsy said:


> Getting my hair chopped off tomorrow...
> I'm nervous as balls.


Oh wow, can't wait to see the new look.



Paquito said:


> This photo made me famous.


This photo made me...

...want to snatch the t-shirt out of your hands.


----------



## CastingPearls

Bearsy said:


> Getting my hair chopped off tomorrow...
> I'm nervous as balls.


Whoa! Balls and chopped were too close together and I read that totally wrong. LMAO


----------



## Bearsy

CastingPearls said:


> Whoa! Balls and chopped were too close together and I read that totally wrong. LMAO



Lol that would be awful!






Here's the remnants of days past, I'll get a pic of myself up soon.


----------



## Zowie

Bearsy said:


> Lol that would be awful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the remnants of days past, I'll get a pic of myself up soon.



Hahaha, just leave that in someone's bed... are you donating it?


----------



## Bearsy

Zowie said:


> Hahaha, just leave that in someone's bed... are you donating it?



Indeed I am. I was going to donate it to Locks of Love but apparently they charge the patients for wigs and I'm not down with that. Gotta find a good charity first.


----------



## JenFromOC

Bearsy said:


> Indeed I am. I was going to donate it to Locks of Love but apparently they charge the patients for wigs and I'm not down with that. Gotta find a good charity first.



OMG Short haired Bearsy is like 100x hotter than long haired Bearsy...and that's REALLY hot. HOT. Hot.


----------



## Bearsy

JenFromOC said:


> OMG Short haired Bearsy is like 100x hotter than long haired Bearsy...and that's REALLY hot. HOT. Hot.



:blush:
Gracias!


----------



## CastingPearls

Bearsy said:


> Indeed I am. I was going to donate it to Locks of Love but apparently they charge the patients for wigs and I'm not down with that. Gotta find a good charity first.


You do look awesome, Bearsy.


----------



## Zowie

Bearsy said:


> Indeed I am. I was going to donate it to Locks of Love but apparently they charge the patients for wigs and I'm not down with that. Gotta find a good charity first.



LOADS better. You look good, sir.


----------



## analikesyourface

Bearsy said:


> Indeed I am. I was going to donate it to Locks of Love but apparently they charge the patients for wigs and I'm not down with that. Gotta find a good charity first.





I for one really liked the hair :'(


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Bearsy said:


> Indeed I am. I was going to donate it to Locks of Love but apparently they charge the patients for wigs and I'm not down with that. Gotta find a good charity first.



Wow! What a difference, D. I'm loving this clean-cut look. 

If I remember correctly Pantene does free wig donations through the American Cancer Society. I know there are other places than Locks of Love.



Zowie said:


> LOADS better. You look good, sir.


Agreed, but now he no matches his avatar - lol.


----------



## Anjula

Bearsy said:


> Indeed I am. I was going to donate it to Locks of Love but apparently they charge the patients for wigs and I'm not down with that. Gotta find a good charity first.



*drool* you look good...


----------



## Paquito

Self-portraits are a bitch to do.


----------



## Bearsy

analikesyourface said:


> I for one really liked the hair :'(



I did too. I was really attached to it.







CastingPearls said:


> You do look awesome, Bearsy.





Zowie said:


> LOADS better. You look good, sir.





OneWickedAngel said:


> Wow! What a difference, D. I'm loving this clean-cut look.



Thank you ladies! So much attention! It's gonna go to my head!



OneWickedAngel said:


> If I remember correctly Pantene does free wig donations through the American Cancer Society. I know there are other places than Locks of Love.


Awesome thanks. I was looking at Wigs for Kids, but I'll check it out.


OneWickedAngel said:


> Agreed, but now he no matches his avatar - lol.



This is true, I didn't think of that! Fuck. Shouldn't have cut it.



Anjula said:


> *drool* you look good...



:wubu:


----------



## Amaranthine

I agree with all of the above. It looks good short


----------



## Vageta

Bearsy said:


> Indeed I am. I was going to donate it to Locks of Love but apparently they charge the patients for wigs and I'm not down with that. Gotta find a good charity first.
> 
> I'd do ya.


----------



## Bearsy

Amaranthine said:


> I agree with all of the above. It looks good short



Thank you 



Vageta said:


> I'd do ya.









No, but seriously, thanks. Ego boosts are good for the soul.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Bearsy - you look awesome! (And this coming from a girl who has always had a thing for the long haired fellas)

BTW I have had friends donate their hair to this charity because they didn't like the charges at locks of love.

http://www.wigsforkids.org/


----------



## ManBeef

FishCharming said:


> that is a sweet hat... /jealous



I assure you if I find another, I'll be picking it up for you kind sir. No need to let the green eyed monster get you


----------



## ManBeef

OneWickedAngel said:


> OMG I love that hat on you! Yes, very 'Wild Things"
> 
> 
> Very NICE picture, Jones! The shades up the hawtness.
> 
> 
> Oh wow, can't wait to see the new look.
> 
> 
> Th,is photo made me...
> 
> ...want to snatch the t-shirt out of your hands.



Maybe you can pet it some day


----------



## Linda

ManBeef said:


> My new favorite hat... OMGOSH I can't think of going without it. We have bonded like Elmer's to paper



I love it!!! I want a panda hat like that so bad!! I have yet to find one...but the mission continues.



Bearsy said:


> Indeed I am. I was going to donate it to Locks of Love but apparently they charge the patients for wigs and I'm not down with that. Gotta find a good charity first.




Hubba! Hubba! You look awesome!


----------



## ManBeef

Linda said:


> I love it!!! I want a panda hat like that so bad!! I have yet to find one...but the mission continues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hubba! Hubba! You look awesome!



Lil lady, I would be glad to aid you in your quest to find the fuzzy hat of panda...


----------



## HDANGEL15

*((BEARSY))) new *do* looks really amazing as everyone else has said; and I too really dig long hair....but gotta say the short is an improvement - grow the facial hair too....


((PAQUITA)))) nice self portrait- i'd do you...o ya; that's so NOT happening j/k
*

:happy:


----------



## rellis10

Pic whoring again, from the Recent Pics thread in the lounge....


----------



## luvbigfellas

Bearsy said:


> Getting my hair chopped off tomorrow...
> I'm nervous as balls.



I like the pic!


----------



## luvbigfellas

ManBeef said:


> Lil lady, I would be glad to aid you in your quest to find the fuzzy hat of panda...



I seriously should wear a panda hat. My friends call me Panda.


----------



## coriander

rellis10 said:


> Pic whoring again, from the Recent Pics thread in the lounge....
> 
> http://i52.tinypic.com/2vwaflh.jpg
> 
> [IMG]http://i53.tinypic.com/257zhxf.jpg
> 
> [IMG]http://i54.tinypic.com/2e68qkk.jpg[/QUOTE]
> 
> Cute! I like the last one, you look like you were surprised, but only mildly so. :p


----------



## NYC_FFA

rellis10 said:


> Pic whoring again, from the Recent Pics thread in the lounge....



Good looking pics. What's the noodles/soup concoction in the middle picture?


----------



## rellis10

NYC_FFA said:


> Good looking pics. What's the noodles/soup concoction in the middle picture?



Hehe, that's exactly what it is, some kind of noodle soup thing. I'd be lying if i said there was a recipe, just made from what was in at the time. But it had an asian influence to it, with ginger, soy sauce and a bit of chilli for heat 

Glad you liked the pictures!


----------



## GentleSavage

The start of my first breakdown in a recent playwriting festival I took place on. Followed by much more, sadly. 

It was a depressing night...

And wow, it's been awhile since I've last gone onto this forum!


----------



## Dockta_Dockta

Employee of the month from work pic. Only "professional" picture I've had taken in a long long time.





If it's huge I'll try to fix it.


----------



## tobsterr

View attachment newtobzzzz.jpg

That's me, go easy on me.


----------



## rellis10

tobsterr said:


> View attachment 92464
> 
> That's me, go easy on me.



You have a face! Some poor people on these boards (i shall name no names) apparently don't have one, so this picture will be greatly appreciated  I'm sure you'll be treated just fine


----------



## matty81

gonna try and be a bit more active round these parts...... heres me! 

View attachment me.jpg


----------



## luvbigfellas

It's a great picture!  :bow:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

This is my favorite picture of myself.


----------



## Vageta

rellis10 said:


> You have a face! Some poor people on these boards (i shall name no names) apparently don't have one, so this picture will be greatly appreciated  I'm sure you'll be treated just fine




Eh. faces are overrated. Everybody's got one!


----------



## HDANGEL15

Dockta_Dockta said:


> Employee of the month from work pic. Only "professional" picture I've had taken in a long long time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's huge I'll try to fix it.



*whoaaaaaaaaaaa neck beard a rarely appreciated affectation on these boards 

welcome mr employee of the month....why dokta dokta?*


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Dockta_Dockta said:


> Employee of the month from work pic. Only "professional" picture I've had taken in a long long time.
> 
> *If it's huge I'll try to fix it.*


Nice picture Dokta! Congrats on the honor.
As for the highlighted part, I didn't have any innuendo what-so-ever regarding that. (I also have the deed to this bridge in Brooklyn I can sell to you).:blush:



tobsterr said:


> That's me, go easy on me.


You're easy on the eyes Tobsterr, don't be such a stranger.



matty81 said:


> gonna try and be a bit more active round these parts...... heres me!


As welcome new faces (and other parts) around these parts.



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> This is my favorite picture of myself.


Damn Hozay, your complexion is amazing. Why, it's is so...so... so clear!



HDANGEL15 said:


> whoaaaaaaaaaaa neck beard a rarely appreciated affectation on these boards
> 
> welcome mr employee of the month....*why dokta dokta?*


Because he's got a bad case of loving you?


----------



## rellis10

Vageta said:


> Eh. faces are overrated. Everybody's got one!



And they're all different....aaaand we already know what SOME people look like before they started covering up because they're an 'anarchist'. Answer me this, why didn't said person just not post their face in the first place?


----------



## Vageta

Maybe I just enjoy doing it. I mean I do have my reasons (that I dont need to explain to you if I dont feel the need toI wish youd understand and respect that). Once again I can only wonder why you even care. I mean if you posted pics with a sock on your nose, I wouldnt care. 

As much as you care why I sometimes post pics with my face and sometimes dont, I wonder why you even take the time to post about it? I dont understand people who but their noses into other people business needlesslythats just me.:doh:

Oh and I dont do things BECAUSE im an anarchist, its because Im an anarchist that I do thingsif that makes any sense.


----------



## luvbigfellas

Vageta said:


> Maybe I just enjoy doing it. I mean I do have my reasons (that I dont need to explain to you if I dont feel the need toI wish youd understand and respect that). Once again I can only wonder why you even care. I mean if you posted pics with a sock on your nose, I wouldnt care.
> 
> As much as you care why I sometimes post pics with my face and sometimes dont, I wonder why you even take the time to post about it? I dont understand people who but their noses into other people business needlesslythats just me.:doh:
> 
> Oh and I dont do things BECAUSE im an anarchist, its because Im an anarchist that I do thingsif that makes any sense.



Including sporadic use of apostrophes and capitalization?


----------



## Vageta

Yes especially sporadic use of apostrophes and capitalization.


----------



## mel

Such handsome guys!!!!


----------



## geekgamer01

I have barely any pics of myself, tho here's one. Me and another guy at work were having a staring contest (yes, we were that bored) and one of the other guys was taking random pics hoping the flash from the camera would make us blink 

View attachment me3.jpg


----------



## ITheFire

So many handsome men!


----------



## Lil BigginZ

my little buddy







he loves my piercings, if i'm not paying attention to his hands and he grabs one, he wont let go and pulls.


----------



## Goreki

Lil BigginZ said:


> my little buddy
> 
> he loves my piercings, if i'm not paying attention to his hands and he grabs one, he wont let go and pulls.


Gorgeous, the both of you 
If he does it again, put your pinky in his nostril!


----------



## BeerMe

Not that awesome, but here's me trying to look Eastery. Or, as someone else nicely put it, "you look like a giant easter egg." 

View attachment Easter2011.jpg


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Yeah, Zoë and I like to play with graphics. 

View attachment Mordor.jpg


----------



## SuperMishe

geekgamer01 said:


> I have barely any pics of myself, tho here's one. Me and another guy at work were having a staring contest (yes, we were that bored) and one of the other guys was taking random pics hoping the flash from the camera would make us blink



... but who won??? LOL


----------



## CastingPearls

We do have so many handsome guys here!


----------



## Freedumb




----------



## Robbie_Rob

I know it's not much but this is me today, i need to tidy the beard i know


----------



## biglynch

its as good as i can find at the moment, hope you like. 

View attachment 2.jpg


----------



## dzwiedziu

Photo taken about year ago


----------



## Goreki

MOAR!!! We need MOOOOAAARR!!!!


----------



## Sasquatch!

Moar Moneeeeys


----------



## tallen1

Here are three pics.
The first was taken on top of a glacier near Mt. Cook in New Zealand. I had to rent a helicopter to get to the top. If you look close, thats clouds below me.
The second was on the Great Wall near Beijing, China.
And the last was on my bike during a road trip thru Palo Duro Canyon in Texas last year.


----------



## Goreki

tallen1 said:


> Here are three pics.
> The first was taken on top of a glacier near Mt. Cook in New Zealand. I had to rent a helicopter to get to the top. If you look close, thats clouds below me.
> The second was on the Great Wall near Beijing, China.
> And the last was on my bike during a road trip thru Palo Duro Canyon in Texas last year.


You look exactly like I imagine a friend of mine looking like in a few years. MAd!


----------



## tallen1

Goreki said:


> You look exactly like I imagine a friend of mine looking like in a few years. MAd!



I hope thats a good thing, and that hes younger than 40.


----------



## Goreki

tallen1 said:


> I hope thats a good thing, and that hes younger than 40.


Yes, and yes XD


----------



## Bearsy

Aleks likes this pic of me, but I don't.


----------



## HDANGEL15

tallen1 said:


> Here are three pics.
> The first was taken on top of a glacier near Mt. Cook in New Zealand. I had to rent a helicopter to get to the top. If you look close, thats clouds below me.
> The second was on the Great Wall near Beijing, China.
> And the last was on my bike during a road trip thru Palo Duro Canyon in Texas last year.


*
awesome photos.....for creativity...love the paint job.....*


----------



## tallen1

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> awesome photos.....for creativity...love the paint job.....*



Thanks. Its HD custom paint from California Kid. I love that bike, and her name is Ruby. She even sleeps on her own rug in the garage at night.
Its great that you like to ride also. While we here in Texas have a longer riding season, your part of the world is prettier.


----------



## Surlysomething

Loving the new pictures, boys.


----------



## biglynch

just a little pic for ya 

View attachment 3 (1).jpg


----------



## Anjula

Bearsy said:


> Aleks likes this pic of me, but I don't.



I LOVE it!


----------



## HDANGEL15

tallen1 said:


> Thanks. Its HD custom paint from California Kid. I love that bike, and her name is Ruby. She even sleeps on her own rug in the garage at night.
> Its great that you like to ride also. While we here in Texas have a longer riding season, your part of the world is prettier.



*swwweeet...i have a 2003 fatboy rebuilt i call the roadboy....she is flat black and FULL OF POWER!!! i have riden all over the usa.....and dream of doing some of the parks in So UTAH, as well as a west coast tip to tip trip....Vancouver too.....ahhh eerything is in bloom here....it is truly beautiful!!!!*


----------



## RentonBob

Lahaina Fish Company :eat2:


----------



## analikesyourface

biglynch said:


> just a little pic for ya




You're... wicked cute :3


----------



## biglynch

analikesyourface said:


> You're... wicked cute :3


ah hey thanks, your none to bad yo'self sweetie


----------



## chicken legs

tallen1 said:


> Here are three pics.
> The first was taken on top of a glacier near Mt. Cook in New Zealand. I had to rent a helicopter to get to the top. If you look close, thats clouds below me.
> The second was on the Great Wall near Beijing, China.
> And the last was on my bike during a road trip thru Palo Duro Canyon in Texas last year.



Bad ass x3:bow:


----------



## analikesyourface

biglynch said:


> ah hey thanks, your none to bad yo'self sweetie




Thank you


----------



## tallen1

chicken legs said:


> Bad ass x3:bow:



Thanks!
The title thread was awesome pictures, and so I needed the crutch of an awesome background because I consider myself average.


----------



## HDANGEL15

tallen1 said:


> Thanks!
> The title thread was awesome pictures, and so I needed the crutch of an awesome background because I consider myself average.



*i beg to differ, harley ridin' and handsome.......my 2 cents*


:smitten:


----------



## tallen1

HDANGEL15 said:


> *i beg to differ, harley ridin' and handsome.......my 2 cents*
> 
> 
> :smitten:



Awwww. That's one of the best things about Dims. Compliments!


----------



## dzwiedziu

Polish Woodstock 





1




2




3


----------



## Sasquatch!

RUN YE HEATHENES!


----------



## FishCharming

holding my new niece!


----------



## Surlysomething

FishCharming said:


> holding my new niece!


 

Very cute. Congrats, Uncle.


----------



## biglynch

halloween party this wa my second version of this... i love it
Say hi to f***o! 

View attachment fucko.jpg


----------



## Akahige

My new hat, I also got my beard and brows threaded:


----------



## Anjula

FishCharming said:


> holding my new niece!



you're adorable hahahah


----------



## analikesyourface

Sasquatch! said:


> RUN YE HEATHENES!



I like your sunglasses! Cute photo also :3


----------



## JulieD

FishCharming said:


> holding my new niece!



Awe, how cute! Your niece is too! :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## Sasquatch!

analikesyourface said:


> I like your sunglasses! Cute photo also :3



Thanks anal!


----------



## analikesyourface

Sasquatch! said:


> Thanks anal!





NOOOOOO NOT ANAL :'(


----------



## Sasquatch!

analikesyourface said:


> NOOOOOO NOT ANAL :'(



You don't like anal? But it's so wonderful awesome wonderful!


----------



## analikesyourface

Sasquatch! said:


> You don't like anal? But it's so wonderful awesome wonderful!



For the guy, maybe. Maybe if he has like, a inch sized dick.... but other than that... OUCHIE


----------



## FishCharming

analikesyourface said:


> For the guy, maybe. Maybe if he has like, a inch sized dick.... but other than that... OUCHIE



whyyyyyyyyyyyy hello there!


----------



## Kamily

FishCharming said:


> holding my new niece!



How cute!


----------



## analikesyourface

FishCharming said:


> whyyyyyyyyyyyy hello there!





.... uh hi? :/


----------



## biglynch

uber beard!


----------



## biglynch

biglynch said:


> uber beard!



opps for got the pic! 

View attachment beard2.jpg


----------



## Vincent1

oops wrong forum


----------



## FishCharming

Vincent1 said:


> Me



not to put too fine a point on it but i think you might be posting in the wrong subforum... this is the BHM/FFA forum: eg. fat guys and the chicks (and dudes) who dig us. just, ya know, in case you got lost, lol


----------



## rellis10

Example of a BHM...






Ohai!


----------



## luvbigfellas

Jayme, are you gonna take on that beard? LMAO


----------



## Rathkhan

luvbigfellas said:


> Jayme, are you gonna take on that beard? LMAO



Holy hell, even my majestic scruff doesn't equal that yet!!


----------



## luvbigfellas

Rathkhan said:


> Holy hell, even my majestic scruff doesn't equal that yet!!



Someday? lol


----------



## Rathkhan

luvbigfellas said:


> Someday? lol



Maybe! We'll see!


----------



## biglynch

luvbigfellas said:


> Jayme, are you gonna take on that beard? LMAO



its a very good base for seriously strong beard. Keep on growin!


----------



## ITheFire

rellis10 said:


> Example of a BHM...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohai!






Very handsome!


----------



## rellis10

ITheFire said:


> Very handsome!



Thank you very much :blush:


----------



## CastingPearls

We are privileged to have very handsome men here. :eat1:


----------



## Kamily

CastingPearls said:


> We are privileged to have very handsome men here. :eat1:



Yes we sure are!


----------



## DitzyBrunette

FishCharming said:


> holding my new niece!



Man holding baby = SO CUTE!


----------



## topher38

Been working 6 days a week. So I had a smoke break. 

View attachment smoking.JPG


----------



## Albino_taters

This will probably be the coolest picture of me, ever. Short story is, Long night at work, no bosses and duct tape equals Gem 

View attachment FFF_fun time.JPG


----------



## Bighairyman

Not that awesome of a picture. But a picture of me none the less. I like the shirt I am wearing. 

View attachment 8278411587833697194.jpeg


----------



## digitalbliss

So I trimmed my beard and had immediate regret. Nevertheless...


----------



## biglynch

digitalbliss said:


> So I trimmed my beard and had immediate regret. Nevertheless...



may your beard grow strong once again buddy!


----------



## digitalbliss

I'm slightly uncomfortable with this amount of facial nudity.


----------



## biglynch

The last time i shaved mine was due to a face fire (stupid candles). Took a week to get used to it. It was not a good time.


----------



## Kamily

Bighairyman said:


> Not that awesome of a picture. But a picture of me none the less. I like the shirt I am wearing.




Awesome pic!! :batting:


----------



## Bighairyman

Kamily said:


> Awesome pic!! :batting:



Thank you very much. I will be posting some more very soon. Keep an eye out in the Nekkid thread as well.


----------



## Bighairyman

Just a few of me. I will be adding some to the Nekkid thread soon. Be on the look out. 

View attachment 24512_383158386777_717686777_3980557_1298399_n.jpg


View attachment 62868_429471476777_717686777_5115558_7173263_n.jpg


View attachment n717686777_274662_8125.jpg


----------



## Kamily

Bighairyman said:


> Thank you very much. I will be posting some more very soon. Keep an eye out in the Nekkid thread as well.



Woo hoo! Rushing over to the nekkid thread to peek.........


----------



## AngedeVauzelle

Awesome ? 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AngedeVauzelle




----------



## luvbigfellas

You're just everywhere, aren't you?


----------



## JulieD

AngedeVauzelle said:


> Awesome ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



you look like Ben Franklin...thats a compliment...he was sooo smart and the only bhm during his time...


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

there has been a ridiculous influx of men. Welcome all.


----------



## biglynch

rocking out... 

View attachment rsz_4newpic1.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> there has been a ridiculous influx of men. Welcome all.


You say that like it's a bad thing. LOL


----------



## luvbigfellas

biglynch said:


> rocking out...



I like the 'huh?' look.


----------



## rellis10

CastingPearls said:


> You say that like it's a bad thing. LOL



Maybe it is....there's only so much sexiness a woman can take before all hell breaks loose


----------



## luvbigfellas

rellis10 said:


> Maybe it is....there's only so much sexiness a woman can take before all hell breaks loose



It's true for guys, too, Rick.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

playing around with the camera on my new phone lol.


----------



## biglynch

luvbigfellas said:


> I like the 'huh?' look.



nothing like a picture ambush. its my standard response.... im not good at smiling


----------



## Kamily

biglynch said:


> rocking out...





I love that look.


----------



## luvbigfellas

biglynch said:


> nothing like a picture ambush. its my standard response.... im not good at smiling



I generally have one of two responses if someone points a camera at me: Big cheesy grin, or sticking my tongue out and giving a one finger salute.


----------



## RedPhoenix1969

I will play. 

View attachment IMG-20110505-00130.jpg


----------



## biglynch

dont get to old put the work gear on much so... 

View attachment rsz_photo0069.jpg


----------



## JonesT

Hello all its been a while. Just took this maybe 3 minutes ago via webcam. Doesn't help much that I'm extremely tired  

View attachment Picture 025.jpg


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I think anybody that would care to see this picture has already seen it on my bookface!






I was going to only post one, but I figured I haven't been around in a while, so here I go again.

People who are not interested, look away. 
I look super scared in this picture. 



Probably because the person taking it is scary looking.

and this one is just badass because my super talented girlfriend drew it. Now I can see why she's with me.



she clearly thinks I'm far more badass than I actually am.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I think anybody that would care to see this picture has already seen it on my bookface!



that snake is SSSSSSSCCCCCCAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEYYYYYYYY


----------



## Zowie

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Probably because the person taking it is scary looking.



I was giving you the ultra-hideous fish-face, probably.


----------



## GentleSavage

Me during the Baccalaureate mass, the day before graduation, being baller in my suit, with a rad tie. 

Pink is my power color. 




Me with my empty diploma frame (we had to pick them up later) about 20 mins after I graduated. 

More evidence of pink being my power color. 


Graduating is kind of awesome, I think!


----------



## JulieD

GentleSavage said:


> Me during the Baccalaureate mass, the day before graduation, being baller in my suit, with a rad tie.
> 
> Pink is my power color.
> 
> Me with my empty diploma frame (we had to pick them up later) about 20 mins after I graduated.
> 
> More evidence of pink being my power color.
> 
> 
> Graduating is kind of awesome, I think!



Congratulations! You...look...great...vurry nice! :wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## WVMountainrear

GentleSavage said:


> Me during the Baccalaureate mass, the day before graduation, being baller in my suit, with a rad tie.
> 
> Pink is my power color.
> 
> Me with my empty diploma frame (we had to pick them up later) about 20 mins after I graduated.
> 
> More evidence of pink being my power color.
> 
> Graduating is kind of awesome, I think!



Congratulations on your graduation, and great pictures! :happy:


----------



## Buffetbelly

CastingPearls said:


> You say that like it's a bad thing. LOL



I think The Weather Girls said it best:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGLZqDXau98

Although BHM are not part of the precipitation pattern.


----------



## fat hiker

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d194/AcidBurnKDC/IMG_2181.jpg[/IMG]Probably because the person taking it is scary looking.



Is that a Sleeman Brewery beer bottle? Congratulations Hozay, you have great taste in beer!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

fat hiker said:


> Is that a Sleeman Brewery beer bottle? Congratulations Hozay, you have great taste in beer!



IT IS!!! Great stuff, there's one of Zowie in the same type of picture as soon here. She's got good taste too.


----------



## LovesBigMen

GentleSavage said:


> Me during the Baccalaureate mass, the day before graduation, being baller in my suit, with a rad tie.
> 
> Pink is my power color.
> 
> 
> Me with my empty diploma frame (we had to pick them up later) about 20 mins after I graduated.
> 
> More evidence of pink being my power color.
> 
> 
> Graduating is kind of awesome, I think!



Congratulations  And very nice pictures!!!



all great pics on here I think I will keep from posting though feels weird. hahaha


----------



## Jah

I love this thread!:wubu:


----------



## biglynch

well lets hope that i look good enough for the ladies of leeds. 

View attachment rsz_photo0073.jpg


----------



## luvbigfellas

biglynch said:


> well lets hope that i look good enough for the ladies of leeds.



Hey, I like it...


----------



## KingBoo




----------



## rellis10

biglynch said:


> well lets hope that i look good enough for the ladies of leeds.



I have exactly the same shirt as you! I think....  (old picture though)


----------



## FishCharming

Hawt!


----------



## Sasquatch!

FishCharming said:


> Hawt!
> *snip*



BWAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAH! PRICELESS!


----------



## rellis10

FishCharming said:


> Hawt!



I commend your bravery and provide buckets o' rep for posting this picture, well played sir


----------



## RentonBob

Kerry Park


----------



## RentonBob

Red Mill Burgers


----------



## Magusz

First time showing my face, that's a rare ocasion!


----------



## biglynch

rellis10 said:


> I have exactly the same shirt as you! I think....  (old picture though)


stylish mofo!


----------



## rellis10

biglynch said:


> stylish mofo!



Ahahaha, right back at ya!

Just curious, where do you shop for clothes? I'm a fan of BigOzzy, Oxford House and recently Jacamo.


----------



## Lorenzo670

new gentlemen her like 2 make new friends 
lorenzo  

View attachment jp.jpg


----------



## AngedeVauzelle

My face


----------



## Surlysomething

I think we're starting to get some repeat pictures here.

Haha.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Surlysomething said:


> I think we're starting to get some repeat pictures here.
> 
> Haha.





true that ........lmfao


----------



## CastingPearls

never mind.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

fo reals. I need new material to put in my spank bank, and these guys aren't helping.


----------



## FishCharming

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> fo reals. I need new material to put in my spank bank, and these guys aren't helping.



ask and ye shall recieve! Me GQ posing with my first ever attempt at making a take-out swan! LMAO!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

FishCharming said:


> ask and ye shall recieve! Me GQ posing with my first ever attempt at making a take-out swan! LMAO!



*makes deposit*


----------



## WomanlyHips

digitalbliss said:


> So I trimmed my beard and had immediate regret. Nevertheless...



I like it...


----------



## DVSShank

Me in one of my favorite Tshirts.. 

View attachment 6640_1134979068353_1643611111_377581_8086832_n-1.jpg


----------



## anneblithe

Just want to send some love to the OP here.. this is perhaps my favorite thread...


----------



## Anjula

Lorenzo670 said:


> new gentlemen her like 2 make new friends
> lorenzo



youre sooo handsome!


----------



## biglynch

jager bombs = 

View attachment 255012_209839239054408_124507594254240_549139_1314780_n.jpg


----------



## analikesyourface

AngedeVauzelle said:


> My face





Smile! You'd look so sexy if you did... not that you don't now


----------



## ObiWantsU

Hey, it's late...or early depending on how you'd like to measure it. 
Post first? Wait, other way around...


----------



## FishCharming

biglynch said:


> jager bombs =



that is an awesome picture! totally looks like an advert for booze, lol!


----------



## Goreki

Whoot! MOAR!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Lorenzo670 said:


> new gentlemen her like 2 make new friends
> lorenzo


Hello cutie!



AngedeVauzelle said:


> My face


My heart!



FishCharming said:


> ask and ye shall recieve! Me GQ posing with my first ever attempt at making a take-out swan! LMAO!


Strike-a-pose! I love it!



DVSShank said:


> Me in one of my favorite Tshirts..


I suspect that's a popular t-shirt around here - lol.



biglynch said:


> jager bombs =


Damn, you guys look like you wee having a blast! JEL-E-OUS!



ObiWantsU said:


> Hey, it's late...or early depending on how you'd like to measure it.
> Post first? Wait, other way around...


Welcome to Dims!!!


----------



## Anjula

ObiWantsU said:


> Hey, it's late...or early depending on how you'd like to measure it.
> Post first? Wait, other way around...




this pic made me smile!


----------



## topher38

need to shave and the heat is killing me. 

View attachment DSC_0009-1.JPG


----------



## ObiWantsU

Anjula said:


> this pic made me smile!



Me too! And so did your post! Thank you


----------



## yorrick brown

It's been awhile. Hiya. 

View attachment beenawhil.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15

yorrick brown said:


> It's been awhile. Hiya.



*:smitten:

good to see ya as always..........*


----------



## Ninja Glutton

biglynch said:


> jager bombs =



This picture is seriously awesome!

Your friends look fun.


----------



## ForeignSoul

Why is this so awesome? It's the last bite of the 1lb burger at Fuddruckers!!

Although, they are so good I wish it was 2lbs...hahahaha 

View attachment Fudd2.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

topher38 said:


> need to shave and the heat is killing me.


Oh..!



yorrick brown said:


> It's been awhile. Hiya.


...be still...!



ForeignSoul said:


> Why is this so awesome? It's the last bite of the 1lb burger at Fuddruckers!!
> 
> Although, they are so good I wish it was 2lbs...hahahaha


...my heart...!


----------



## Wholelottarosie78

Very cute.


----------



## coyote wild

This is me at my last birthday shindig.








And here's me in a band in high school...






Sure, not exactly a BHM back then (even now, I'm only kind of one) but I still felt it was "awesome."


----------



## LeoGibson

I'll add my pic to the list.


----------



## HDANGEL15

LeoGibson said:


> I'll add my pic to the list.



*thanks.....HANDSOME *


----------



## Lorenzo670

hope 2 like it email me  

View attachment IMG_1620.jpg


----------



## Sasquatch!

Lorenzo670 said:


> hope 2 like it email me



Oh my. I to enjoy what for with now!!


----------



## notorious.jsc

hookah :> 







intoxicated :wubu:


----------



## kronoman

Hello!


----------



## HDANGEL15

kronoman said:


> Hello!


*
well hello there.....loving the 3/4 helmet :smitten:*


----------



## kronoman

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> well hello there.....loving the 3/4 helmet :smitten:*



hello! thanks, I painted it myself
pic of helmet


----------



## HDANGEL15

kronoman said:


> hello! thanks, I painted it myself
> pic of helmet



*can't really tell what it looks like...but you know...I have riden about 200,000 miles and never in anything but boots *


----------



## kronoman

HDANGEL15 said:


> *can't really tell what it looks like...but you know...I have riden about 200,000 miles and never in anything but boots *



helmet is mandatory here, probably the only place I know isnt is the USA


----------



## theronin23

From just an hour or so ago. Yes. You're seeing that correctly. I kissed Amanda Palmer.


----------



## ForeignSoul

WOO WOO WOO! YOU KNOW IT!

I don't expect anyone to know what I was goin for here but...I think it's awesome! lol 

View attachment WWWYKI.jpg


----------



## Kaylathebudgie

ForeignSoul said:


> WOO WOO WOO! YOU KNOW IT!
> 
> I don't expect anyone to know what I was goin for here but...I think it's awesome! lol



Nice hat and shirt. Definitely hot.


----------



## ForeignSoul

Thanks! Although I have to admit and confess.... it was a sock I had just bought and tied around my head....lol


----------



## biglynch

ForeignSoul said:


> WOO WOO WOO! YOU KNOW IT!
> 
> I don't expect anyone to know what I was goin for here but...I think it's awesome! lol



hahahahha love it, if i go out tonight some chick is getting the WOO WOO WOO! YOU KNOW IT! treatment


----------



## Zowie

theronin23 said:


> From just an hour or so ago. Yes. You're seeing that correctly. I kissed Amanda Palmer.
> 
> http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/262267_10150299801583185_698738184_8977166_7313632_n.jpg[/img[/QUOTE]
> 
> No fucking way. I WANTED TO KISS HER!


----------



## djudex

theronin23 said:


> From just an hour or so ago. Yes. You're seeing that correctly. I kissed Amanda Palmer.



Let her know I think Coin Operated Boy is a kick ass song would ya?


----------



## biglynch

Ok I had skiped past this but once I realised who Amanda Palmer was it was only fair I came back it offer my congratulations:bow: then state how gutted I am its not me


----------



## FishCharming

theronin23 said:


> From just an hour or so ago. Yes. You're seeing that correctly. I kissed Amanda Palmer.



I will CUT YOU! I must protect Neil's honor!!!


----------



## Zowie

FishCharming said:


> I will CUT YOU! I must protect Neil's honor!!!



But kissing her would be like kissing her AND Neil at the same time. Not that I want to kiss Neil, he's a horrible chud, but I'd be hoping some of that talent will be passed through our spit-swapping.


----------



## luvbigfellas

theronin23 said:


> From just an hour or so ago. Yes. You're seeing that correctly. I kissed Amanda Palmer.



Soooooooooooooooooooooo jealous! :smitten:


----------



## biglynch

this clown aint nice. 

View attachment 11537_198419602618_730752618_4063398_6979969_n.jpg


----------



## Kaylathebudgie

biglynch said:


> this clown aint nice.



But I like this clown ,out of all clowns...


----------



## biglynch

he will get you when you're sleeping.


----------



## daddyoh70

Cross posting, but... I am an awesome giant pirate and I hang out with a hot mermaid!!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

daddyoh70 said:


> Cross posting, but... I am an awesome giant pirate and I hang out with a hot mermaid!!!



I knew before clicking I wouldn't be able to rep you but dang, if I did not try anyway! I &#9829; this and almost envy the lucky kids who will to get play here.


----------



## Kaylathebudgie

biglynch said:


> he will get you when you're sleeping.



I will happily surrender my life to him. lol * pinching him in the face*


----------



## theronin23

Zowie said:


> No fucking way. I WANTED TO KISS HER!



Just have a best friend that tells you the night before "god forbid she does something crazy like kiss you when you take a picture with her, don't pass out." and tell her he said that. You too will more than likely get a smooch. Her words were, "Oh, it's happening."



djudex said:


> Let her know I think Coin Operated Boy is a kick ass song would ya?



I would have, but it probably would have come out like "brrmphhrhmpphrbrrph"



FishCharming said:


> I will CUT YOU! I must protect Neil's honor!!!





Zowie said:


> But kissing her would be like kissing her AND Neil at the same time. Not that I want to kiss Neil, he's a horrible chud, but I'd be hoping some of that talent will be passed through our spit-swapping.



That has been discussed. In detail. I have kissed Neil Gaiman by proxy. Goth points!


----------



## daddyoh70

OneWickedAngel said:


> I knew before clicking I wouldn't be able to rep you but dang, if I did not try anyway! I &#9829; this and almost envy the lucky kids who will to get play here.



Thanks for trying anyway  The University really goes all out on the summer camp, I'm a bit envious of them myself


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

OneWickedAngel said:


> I knew before clicking I wouldn't be able to rep you but dang, if I did not try anyway! I &#9829; this and almost envy the lucky kids who will to get play here.



Totally got him.


----------



## biglynch

wow found this oldie... vamptastic 

View attachment rsz_190677_5150472618_730752618_184830_1579_n.jpg


----------



## Mordecai

View attachment 95243


I love this shirt.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Working for my keep.


----------



## Surlysomething

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Working for my keep.


 

We'll make you a Canadian boy, you wait.


----------



## Tad

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Working for my keep.



You look right at home! And it is a good sign, when they trust you with the cookware


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Tad, I've had so much smoked meat it's unbelievable. You'd be proud of me.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Working for my keep.



LOVE! LOVE! LOVE! A man that knows his way around the kitchen, even an electric stove! But dang that looks good and now, I'm hungry!


----------



## Dreds MacBrehon

This might be overkill, but the thread DID say to post an "awesome pic" of myself. Lol. SO I'M ROCKIN YA FACE OFF IN FRONT OF AN EXPLODIN VOLCANO WITH A GUINESS DRAFT AND A SCOTLAND TANK TOP!!!!! 
\m/ (>.<) \m/






And, yeah. That's totally a Washburn G-111 V guitar. I want a bumper sticker that says "My other guitar is a Dean".


----------



## Kazak

there ya, go enjoy
View attachment 95252


----------



## Melian

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Tad, I've had so much smoked meat it's unbelievable. You'd be proud of me.



That's what she said.



Dreds MacBrehon said:


> This might be overkill, but the thread DID say to post an "awesome pic" of myself. Lol. SO I'M ROCKIN YA FACE OFF IN FRONT OF AN EXPLODIN VOLCANO WITH A GUINESS DRAFT AND A SCOTLAND TANK TOP!!!!!
> \m/ (>.<) \m/
> [/IMG]
> 
> And, yeah. That's totally a Washburn G-111 V guitar. I want a bumper sticker that says "My other guitar is a Dean".



Well shit....you turned out to be hot. Haha. I wish I knew anything about guitars so I could leave a witty comment (but I don't, so you get this....).



Kazak said:


> there ya, go enjoy



Where does one acquire such a mask?


----------



## HDANGEL15

Melian said:


> Where does one acquire such a mask?



s & m shop I am guessing


----------



## Dreds MacBrehon

Well shit....you turned out to be hot. Haha. I wish I knew anything about guitars so I could leave a witty comment (but I don't, so you get this....).

LOL. Thanks, peep.  Chuck Norris ain't got shiznit on this photo!


----------



## Kazak

Melian said:


> Where does one acquire such a mask?



SolidStateCovers.com its for riding. motorcycles.


----------



## warwagon86

as requested


----------



## HDANGEL15

warwagon86 said:


> as requested



:smitten:

:wubu:

*AS ALWAYS.....those amazing EYES *


----------



## daddyoh70

Dreds MacBrehon said:


> This might be overkill, but the thread DID say to post an "awesome pic" of myself. Lol. SO I'M ROCKIN YA FACE OFF IN FRONT OF AN EXPLODIN VOLCANO WITH A GUINESS DRAFT AND A SCOTLAND TANK TOP!!!!!
> \m/ (>.<) \m/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, yeah. That's totally a Washburn G-111 V guitar. I want a bumper sticker that says "My other guitar is a Dean".



Great pic! Guinness, St. Andrews Flag, Washburn guitar and a gigantic explosion! This may be the best picture I've ever seen :bow::bow:


----------



## warwagon86

well since I am finally back online with my free time i thought it would only be good to whore myself a wee bit

UK American Football





My friends wedding last weel





Only in the UK can it be summer and be freezing cold and pouring with rain....I miss the USA


----------



## LeoGibson

warwagon86 said:


> well since I am finally back online with my free time i thought it would only be good to whore myself a wee bit
> 
> UK American Football
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pic gives me some serious nostalgia.My high school teams colors were green and white and I too was number 77.If you had hair down between your shoulder blades you could be my doppelganger from back in 1991.


----------



## KingColt

Jello404 said:


> Me looking like a dork lol



the hat is so cool, and it just gets better from there on down


----------



## MrBob

This is me a couple of years ago playing a big outdoor gig with my band. We even had a monitor each and nice freebies backstage...which is nice!


----------



## djudex

Time for an update; the muttonchops and earrings are gone and my hair is longer.


----------



## Paquito

The muttonchops are... gone?


----------



## djudex

Paquito said:


> The muttonchops are... gone?



I too lament their gone-ness. I had to shave them off for work and I had so many people saying I looked better without them I had to bow to the popular vote.


----------



## Archangel_257

This pic is awesome, mostly because it was 5 degrees outside and I wasn't wearing a jacket (perks of being a BHM). Some guy decided he wanted to be in my photo too, so I obliged.


----------



## agouderia

djudex said:


> I too lament their gone-ness. I had to shave them off for work and I had so many people saying I looked better without them I had to bow to the popular vote.



I second the popular vote - also regarding the longer hair!

How about some funky glasses instead? They're several styles I can think of that would look great ... or maybe even hot?!


----------



## djudex

Glasses are indeed the next item on the itinerary


----------



## Melian

djudex said:


> Time for an update; the muttonchops and earrings are gone and my hair is longer.



What the shit?? Haha...looks good, though :happy:


----------



## Broadside

I remember someone saying there wasn't enough black and white artsy style photos in this section so, I grabbed a glass of whiskey, put a suit on, and took a few quick black and white's last night. 








And another one for good measure.










I know what you're thinking, "they're not 7 inches good", but I thought they turned out alright for an amateur attempt.


----------



## djudex

Melian said:


> What the shit??



I know right?



> Haha...looks good, though :happy:



Thanks darlin'!


----------



## Melian

Broadside said:


> I remember someone saying there wasn't enough black and white artsy style photos in this section so, I grabbed a glass of whiskey, put a suit on, and took a few quick black and white's last night.
> 
> I know what you're thinking, "they're not 7 inches good", but I thought they turned out alright for an amateur attempt.



Nice suit! And hey, you're not even giving the finger


----------



## Sasquatch!

I'm totally adding "Seven inches good" to my idiolect.


----------



## huskyman78

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Paco-stache!!!!



Damn man you look just like my brother in law.


----------



## GentleSavage

Me in a tux (at least without the jacket).









Just got home from my friends wedding. This is how I looked after spending hours in the sun in a full tux. So I apologize for being a hot sweaty mess. The shower I took 2 minutes ago felt glorious! 

TMI!


----------



## FishCharming

grass skirts are awesome


----------



## JulieD

warwagon86 said:


> as requested



Wow, you are very handsome. Thanks for sharing... :wubu:
*likes :batting:


----------



## Melian

FishCharming said:


> grass skirts are awesome



What substance is responsible for this?


----------



## FishCharming

Melian said:


> What substance is responsible for this?



sobriety.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

FishCharming said:


> grass skirts are awesome
> 
> 
> Melian said:
> 
> 
> 
> What substance is responsible for this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FishCharming said:
> 
> 
> 
> sobriety.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Sobriety - the best stuff on earth!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
I should try again sometime soon - j/k folks - I promise I am as jober as a sudge right now.


----------



## MrBob

Me recording a track at my friends studio.


----------



## LeoGibson

MrBob said:


> Me recording a track at my friends studio.




Nice bass.I just got my first one a couple weeks ago.A Washburn Bantam 4 stringer.Eventually I'd like to get a P bass as well.


----------



## Broadside

Melian said:


> Nice suit! And hey, you're not even giving the finger



Well I was going to post one of me throwing up a "final boss" looking bird but a pretty kick-ass chick I know said it might be a bad idea, so I refrained .


----------



## Lil BigginZ

at my nephews wedding, i'm the fat dude.


----------



## MrBob

LeoGibson said:


> Nice bass.I just got my first one a couple weeks ago.A Washburn Bantam 4 stringer.Eventually I'd like to get a P bass as well.



Yeah, it's a really nice one to play. Unfortunately it's not mine, it's one of the studio's collection. I snapped a string on mine and had to switch. I really want to get a Rickenbacker though, but boy are they expensive. Cheapest I saw recently was about 1600 pounds, which is just ridiculous.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

MrBob said:


> Me recording a track at my friends studio.


Nice!



Lil BigginZ said:


> at my nephews wedding, i'm the fat dude.


LOL! Are you sure?


----------



## Melian

OneWickedAngel said:


> LOL! Are you sure?



Yeah, what gives? I thought he was the woman in the background


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

Some of you guys look awesome or awesome-er for being graceful, sleek or just plain old silly. Will enjoy browsing through this thread.


----------



## 0nlnn

Hey ladies


----------



## misskaribabyy

djudex said:


>



wow you look amazing!!! i love the belly


----------



## djudex

misskaribabyy said:


> wow you look amazing!!! i love the belly



Why thank you, I grew it myself!


----------



## daniel

These are my current photos and all is in a growing process... 

View attachment Foto am 16-07-2011 um 08.46 #2.jpg_thumb.jpg


View attachment Foto am 16-07-2011 um 08.47.jpg_thumb.jpg


View attachment Foto am 16-07-2011 um 08.48.jpg_thumb.jpg


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

misskaribabyy said:


> wow you look amazing!!! i love the belly



HAHAHA, THIS is fucking awesome.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Oh dammit! 

View attachment djudex_ikea_belly.jpg


----------



## Lil BigginZ

oh shit...


----------



## Ola

Archangel_257 said:


> This pic is awesome, mostly because it was 5 degrees outside and I wasn't wearing a jacket (perks of being a BHM). Some guy decided he wanted to be in my photo too, so I obliged.



Is that... John Oliver? =O

FFFFFUUUUUU- I has an envy! xD Congratulations Sir, you are now a god amongst men! :bow:


----------



## Melian

Ola said:


> Is that... John Oliver? =O
> 
> FFFFFUUUUUU- I has an envy! xD Congratulations Sir, you are now a god amongst men! :bow:



Oh Shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit. I'd fap to him.


----------



## charlieversion2

Entry#:1337


----------



## vardon_grip

Hard at work!


----------



## Vageta

Theses are from like two days ago...:happy:


----------



## Vageta

Im living in northern Cali now!!!


----------



## GentleSavage

Rocking the aloha shirt today.... What. Laundry day leaves me few options.

It's bad that the more I'm wearing it the more it is growing on me though...


----------



## Sasquatch!

Looking HAWT!


----------



## Zowie

GentleSavage said:


> Pittchure.
> 
> Rocking the aloha shirt today.... What. Laundry day leaves me few options.
> 
> It's bad that the more I'm wearing it the more it is growing on me though...



You know, it sounds weird, but you have an awesome facial expression in all the pictures you take. I keep thinking that you'd be pretty interesting to watch talk.


----------



## CastingPearls

GentleSavage said:


> Rocking the aloha shirt today.... What. Laundry day leaves me few options.
> 
> It's bad that the more I'm wearing it the more it is growing on me though...


I think ALL men should own and wear at least one Hawaiian shirt. I love them. Great shirt. Great pic.


----------



## thebassmancometh

MrBob said:


> Me recording a track at my friends studio.






BASS PLAYERS RULE THE WORLD


----------



## GentleSavage

Zowie said:


> You know, it sounds weird, but you have an awesome facial expression in all the pictures you take. I keep thinking that you'd be pretty interesting to watch talk.



I'm an actor, so I tend to whip out the facial expressions all the time. On stage you have to exaggerate stuff a lot, so my mannerisms are all very overexaggerated in real life. Some professors during my presentations didn't like that, because they felt as if I wasn't being serious enough, but I honestly can't help it.

I'm also Italian, so I talk with my hands a lot. I could never use ASL because my forearms would be swinging all over the place for emphasis. 

And thanks for the compliment, it isn't weird at all.


----------



## GentleSavage

CastingPearls said:


> I think ALL men should own and wear at least one Hawaiian shirt. I love them. Great shirt. Great pic.



This is my one and only. I originally got it dress up for the little kids at a theatre camp I used to work at. The musical was South Pacific, so I dressed up like a plantation worker, with this shirt, linen shorts, sandals, and a straw hat.

All of the counselors were supposed to dress up... I was the only one. Everyone thought I was just being touristy. W/e, I'm an actor, not a costume designer.

Except I've done that too... oh dear.


----------



## MrBob

thebassmancometh said:


> BASS PLAYERS RULE THE WORLD



That's probably because we have absurdly powerful fingers. Mind you, I'm finding the change to flatwound strings to be a challenge for even my well-developed calluses...now I know why Entwistle was really called the Ox! The man must have had fingers of steel!


----------



## fatsweethobbit




----------



## lovelocs

^^^^^

That right there is a nice pic.


----------



## MrBob

I've been trawling through my computer and found some old jpegs

Here's the first ever photo of my niece with me on the day she was born. Hard to believe there was a time when she was that small...and couldn't talk!






And here's one of my old Boxer, absolutely awesome dog, I think he broke the mould.


----------



## LeoGibson

MrBob said:


> And here's one of my old Boxer, absolutely awesome dog, I think he broke the mould.



Fine looking brindle you had there.My last two big boys were brindle.We have the one fawn now that was in the snuggle thread.






Him being a ham for the camera






He was my number one drinking buddy.He kept bugging for my beer when he was a pup,so I poured a little in a bowl for him figuring I'd fix his wagon and he'd leave me alone.:doh:Big mistake.After that I would have to save that last little bit in the bottle for him to drink or he'd pout.Seeing your brindle reminded me of him and the sad fact that he left us a year ago today.


----------



## MrBob

Oh yeah, mine loved a beer too...and Guiness.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Just re-set up my computer, checking webcam is ok.

Also, cut my hair last night again. Should really invest in either a hairdresser or a mirror.


----------



## rellis10

Proof... I do in fact own clothes!


----------



## Broadside

That post still doesn't prove you actually own pants.


----------



## rellis10

Huzzah!


----------



## Broadside

I have that belt. 

I love those belts, they never wear out.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

fatsweethobbit said:


>


LOVE this picture of you!



MrBob said:


> I've been trawling through my computer and found some old jpegs ...snip...


Nice pics Mr. Bob. :happy:



Sasquatch! said:


> Just re-set up my computer, checking webcam is ok.
> 
> Also, cut my hair last night again. Should really invest in either a hairdresser or a mirror.


OMG! A sassy pic! What a rare find! :kiss2::kiss2:



rellis10 said:


> Proof... I do in fact own clothes!
> 
> 
> Broadside said:
> 
> 
> 
> That post still doesn't prove you actually own pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rellis10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huzzah!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

HAHAHAHA! Looking good Sir Rellis!:wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls

Sasquatch! said:


> Just re-set up my computer, checking webcam is ok.
> 
> Also, cut my hair last night again. Should really invest in either a hairdresser or a mirror.


I like it. A lot.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

Broadside said:


> I have that belt.
> 
> I love those belts, they never wear out.



Not just that, my boyfriend has one of those pilot-belts as well and the one I got for him is elastic so no matter what size he grows, the belt stretches along =D


Shame that it's a BITCH to find clothes in Europe for big men.


Oh well, nothing a shopping spree can fix n.n;


----------



## LeoGibson

I was having a good jam.I felt pretty awesome at the time anyway.So I figured I'd snap a quick pic doing my shirtless,EVH if he was fat look.


----------



## WVMountainrear

This page of this thread... *sigh* Great pics, gentlemen.


----------



## CastingPearls

LeoGibson said:


> I was having a good jam.I felt pretty awesome at the time anyway.So I figured I'd snap a quick pic doing my shirtless,EVH if he was fat look.


Fat look? Dude, you make fat look GOOD.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

From one of my best friend's weddings earlier this summer:


----------



## HDANGEL15

LeoGibson said:


> I was having a good jam.I felt pretty awesome at the time anyway.So I figured I'd snap a quick pic doing my shirtless,EVH if he was fat look.



damn my *REPPER*......

as CP said so eloquently.....MAKING FAT LOOK DAMN GOOD!!!


----------



## warwagon86

just back from 2 weeks paid holiday so a couple from there


----------



## HDANGEL15

warwagon86 said:


> just back from 2 weeks paid holiday so a couple from there



*where is HERE?

are you getting a lovely PEDICURE in the bottom photo *


----------



## MrBob

My old headshot from a few years back






and a couple of me gigging.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

one thing i have noticed it's always the big dude who is the bassist. 

i'm a bassist as well


----------



## MrBob

Lil BigginZ said:


> one thing i have noticed it's always the big dude who is the bassist.
> 
> i'm a bassist as well


 Well it was between me and the rhythm guitarist, which played which. A friend of ours was selling the bass you see in those pictures. It weighs probably more than my rhythm guitarist and that's how I ended up on it. Like many bassists I'm really a frustrated six stringer. We do swap instruments occasionally but not enough for my liking. Mind you, I do make a Les Paul look like a 3/4 size guitar when I play it.


----------



## LeoGibson

MrBob said:


> Mind you, I do make a Les Paul look like a 3/4 size guitar when I play it.



That's why I'm thankful I'm a bit of a knuckle dragger.That way I can sling it down low so it doesn't look like a guit-necklace


----------



## MrBob

You've got to play a Les Paul as low as possible, Jimmy Page taught me that! I do like playing my bass low as well but it's a pain in the arse finding straps long enough.


----------



## warwagon86

HDANGEL15 said:


> *where is HERE?
> 
> are you getting a lovely PEDICURE in the bottom photo *



I was in Spain! I work for my friend who has a disability so I got pad to go on holiday with him and drink and do all the lifting hahaha!

Yea I got one of those fish things but it wasnt too bad actually just nice!


----------



## analikesyourface

Lil BigginZ said:


> one thing i have noticed it's always the big dude who is the bassist.
> 
> i'm a bassist as well




Only reason I never seem to take the basslines when jamming with my friends..... None of the big dudes seem to know other instruments, so I'd like to see the playing ^_^


----------



## ImReallyGoodWithAFork

Here I am.


----------



## zabadguy

Here I am.....dressed as "Flabbio"....was an absolute Halloween hit.... 

View attachment jj.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

LeoGibson said:


> I was having a good jam.I felt pretty awesome at the time anyway.So I figured I'd snap a quick pic doing my shirtless,EVH if he was fat look.
> 
> 
> MrBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> My old headshot from a few years back
> 
> and a couple of me gigging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lil BigginZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> one thing i have noticed it's always the big dude who is the bassist.
> 
> i'm a bassist as well
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Oh my YUM!!!! I dare say this is officially Guitarist Nirvana for me! 



Ninja Glutton said:


> From one of my best friend's weddings earlier this summer:


 Looking good all suited up there Ninja!



warwagon86 said:


> just back from 2 weeks paid holiday so a couple from there


Excellent pics, LMAO at the fish pedicure!



ImReallyGoodWithAFork said:


> Here I am.


Welcome to Dimensions IRGWAF! Nice pics, I love the composition of the black and white.



zabadguy said:


> Here I am.....dressed as "Flabbio"....was an absolute Halloween hit....


LOL! Nicely done!


----------



## fat hiker

Broadside said:


> I have that belt.
> 
> I love those belts, they never wear out.



I have one, at least 15 years old, that the top side (which takes the strain from the gut above it) is wearing out - the outside threads have worn through and the inside 'belting' is now poking out.

I will replace it soon.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

analikesyourface said:


> Only reason I never seem to take the basslines when jamming with my friends..... None of the big dudes seem to know other instruments, so I'd like to see the playing ^_^



i'd rather play the bass honestly, my fat ass fingers get in the way when trying to play guitar. lol so when i do play guitar it's punk music cause you only need power chords for good old fashion punk. <3 misfits

but i do play other instruments like brass instruments and i mess with a lot of programs like fruity loops, reason for electronic music. <3 jungle, drum & bass and dubstep.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

Lil BigginZ said:


> i'd rather play the bass honestly, my fat ass fingers get in the way when trying to play guitar. lol so when i do play guitar it's punk music cause you only need power chords for good old fashion punk. <3 misfits
> 
> but i do play other instruments like brass instruments and i mess with a lot of programs like fruity loops, reason for electronic music. <3 jungle, drum & bass and dubstep.



Good taste.


----------



## coriander

Sasquatch! said:


> Just re-set up my computer, checking webcam is ok.
> 
> Also, cut my hair last night again. Should really invest in either a hairdresser or a mirror.
> 
> http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c272/saltversuspepper/webcabnewhair1.jpg[/QUOTE]
> 
> I APPROVE :D


----------



## biglynch

not awesome, but the beard is on its way back! oh and i still cant smile if im taking a self pic. 

View attachment Photo0102.jpg


----------



## Sasquatch!

coriander said:


> I APPROVE



Thanks! Thank you all!


----------



## dantheman90631

Greetings  

View attachment 37025-524201019834578.jpg


----------



## Wanderer

Figured I'd share a more recent picture.


----------



## cakeboy

A recent picture of me as I was heading into the shower, hence the awesome TP stack on my glass shelf. I will not run out of shit tickets during the imminent zombie apocalypse!

View attachment 96303


----------



## fatsweethobbit

Doing some heavy labor


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Wanderer said:


> Figured I'd share a more recent picture.



DUDE!!!! YOU'RE ALIVE!!! Diggin' the hat. Good to see you around.


----------



## ConnieLynn

After wandering through this thread now and then (ok, all the damn time), I've realized that I have a thing for eyebrows. Some of you boys have amazingly hot eyebrows! Thanks for giving me something else to obsess about


----------



## tobsterr

Just some of me  

View attachment Untitled144.jpg


View attachment Untitled28.jpg


View attachment Untitled3.jpg


----------



## JonesT

Just an average pic 

View attachment Me and Phone.jpg


----------



## rellis10

Doing my very best to look suave for the job interview I had earlier. I think I made a good impression


----------



## Zowie

rellis10 said:


> Doing my very best to look suave for the job interview I had earlier. I think I made a good impression



Obviously, you didn't play up the FAB-U-LOUSSSSSS angle, mind you. Wasn't it for a spa/hairsalon?


----------



## rellis10

Zowie said:


> Obviously, you didn't play up the FAB-U-LOUSSSSSS angle, mind you. Wasn't it for a spa/hairsalon?



Yup, just an admin position but it's at a hair and beauty salon.


----------



## Treach

Found some pics from a wedding I went to back in March on the ol' lappy: 

View attachment 247661_10150189164506957_671341956_7423050_7381232_n.jpg


View attachment 217055_10150160450076957_671341956_7185534_5233196_n.jpg


View attachment 218020_10150221526420266_669005265_8883941_7416176_n.jpg


----------



## FishCharming

my mom just found these and posted them on FB! hahaha, thought these were gone forever!


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone

FishCharming said:


> my mom just found these and posted them on FB! hahaha, thought these were gone forever!




Where's the hat and matching cane?!?


----------



## Paquito

FishCharming said:


> my mom just found these and posted them on FB! hahaha, thought these were gone forever!



sdlkfjasdlkgfsakg

dsjklfghdsakjgbhag

I can't breathe.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

FishCharming said:


> my mom just found these and posted them on FB! hahaha, thought these were gone forever!







Now this gem could go on any wedding site - everything about it is _perfect_.





Wow!! What did you guys do to the bride to be cursed-er-punished-er-gifted, yeah gifted with such a get-up?! 





Were you the entertainment for the bachelorette party and this was the beginning of your tease?

And wait a cotton-pickin' minute...same locale, same people...what's up with the two outfits anyway?


----------



## FishCharming

OneWickedAngel said:


> Now this gem could go on any wedding site - everything about it is _perfect_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!! What did you guys do to the bride to be cursed-er-punished-er-gifted, yeah gifted with such a get-up?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were you the entertainment for the bachelorette party and this was the beginning of your tease?
> 
> And wait a cotton-pickin' minute...same locale, same people...what's up with the two outfits anyway?



they're from like 10 years ago, i used to model at bridal shows, lol.


----------



## BigWheels

Not a great picture, but newest I have. 

View attachment IMG_14451.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

FishCharming said:


> they're from like 10 years ago, i used to model at bridal shows, lol.


Ah! I thought it was the lighting making you look a little younger, now it makes sense. 



BigWheels said:


> Not a great picture, but newest I have.


Hey BigWheels, nice T-shirt! Welcome to Dimensions!


----------



## BigWheels

OneWickedAngel said:


> Hey BigWheels, nice T-shirt! Welcome to Dimensions!



Thanks! I will post some of my many tats soon as I find someone to photograph them (hard to reach them)... anyone in Burlington can help with that? My photographer moved...


----------



## Surlysomething

FishCharming said:


> my mom just found these and posted them on FB! hahaha, thought these were gone forever!



You clean up well!


----------



## HDANGEL15

Surlysomething said:


> You clean up well!



or at least he *used to* hehehe......
looking good


----------



## FishCharming

OneWickedAngel said:


> Ah! I thought it was the lighting making you look a little younger, now it makes sense.



if that was the case i'd totally carry around a lamp with me everywhere i went!



Surlysomething said:


> You clean up well!



why thank you 


HDANGEL15 said:


> or at least he *used to* hehehe......
> looking good



i know, right? i wish i still looked that good in a suit


----------



## OneWickedAngel

FishCharming said:


> i know, right? i wish i still looked that good in a suit



Now, now, now! Everyone is their own worst critic. The only way to determine your _suitability_ is to...

* put on a couple of suits
* have someone take pictures
* post them here and 
* let us fantastic females (and Paquito) be the judge. 

This truly is the only way to go about it objectively.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

OneWickedAngel said:


> Now, now, now! Everyone is their own worst critic. The only way to determine your _suitability_ is to...
> 
> * put on a couple of suits
> * have someone take pictures
> * post them here and
> * let us fantastic females (and Paquito) be the judge.
> 
> This truly is the only way to go about it objectively.



You are always the voice of reason. I second your suggestion. :bow:


----------



## HDANGEL15

Dr. P Marshall said:


> You are always the voice of reason. I second your suggestion. :bow:



*and I must also endorse this idea......3rd-ed*


----------



## Melian

FishCharming said:


> my mom just found these and posted them on FB! hahaha, thought these were gone forever!



You're going to wear the green one to our wedding!


----------



## KingBoo

Im going to take some later


----------



## FishCharming

Melian said:


> You're going to wear the green one to our wedding!



only if you wear your raider outfit! :wubu:


----------



## Melian

FishCharming said:


> only if you wear your raider outfit! :wubu:



Done. Let's soak ourselves in blood, just for good measure.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

Does that mean we have to make gore confetti again? -gets meatgrinder-


----------



## Melian

SlightlyMorbid said:


> Does that mean we have to make gore confetti again? -gets meatgrinder-



Hey, where did that King Boo guy go? Hahaha.


----------



## rellis10

Melian said:


> Hey, where did that King Boo guy go? Hahaha.



*Imagines Fargo-esque scene of King Boo's foot sticking out of a woodchipper* This image is acceptable


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

Melian said:


> Hey, where did that King Boo guy go? Hahaha.



Then it'd be Boofetti, but that works o.o


----------



## Goreki

FishCharming said:


> my mom just found these and posted them on FB! hahaha, thought these were gone forever!


Whoah! I just came a little in my mouth! I mean, threw up a little in my pants! I mean.... woah!


----------



## Surlysomething

less talking, more pictures


----------



## princesscurves

ImReallyGoodWithAFork said:


> Here I am.


Wowzers  <3


----------



## biglynch

cam ninjas got me! 

View attachment 314443_244059358965729_124507594254240_659232_3988829_n.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

biglynch said:


> cam ninjas got me!



BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!Nicely done!


----------



## Zowie

biglynch said:


> cam ninjas got me!



This is going to seem ridiculous, but I am in love with the eyebrows on the girl behind you. To the point where I had a dream last night that I had awesome eyebrows like her.

Keep partying hard, sir.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone

I don't know how awesome these are but they are new  And yes, I'm aware I need a haircut 

View attachment stitting down stomach 2.jpg


View attachment standing up stomach.jpg


View attachment eyes.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> I don't know how awesome these are but they are new  And yes, I'm aware I need a haircut



Ah, ye new ol' cam pics! Very, very nice MSO! I like the longer hair, personally.


----------



## Tad

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> I don't know how awesome these are but they are new  And yes, I'm aware I need a haircut



I think that hair works for you pretty well. Maybe a trim to neaten up the edges, but I'm thinking you could look pretty sharp without much of a change--basically if we were about to head off and cause havoc together I'd tell you to not worry about it, you were looking sharp.


----------



## marky815

just posin after work 

View attachment 11744719005756286854.jpg


----------



## ClockworkOrange

don't mind the mess, that's how I roll.


----------



## RentonBob

At Safeco Field for the Mariners - Royals game 

View attachment At the Safe.jpg


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Zowie in the US of A!


----------



## PandaGeek

Got bored with my webcam... and I just happened to have my hat. I know... I look silly.
View attachment 97077

View attachment 97075

View attachment 97076


- Chris


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

these are the result of an interesting discussion 

View attachment js372.jpg


View attachment js382.jpg


----------



## analikesyourface

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> I don't know how awesome these are but they are new  And yes, I'm aware I need a haircut




Haircut? BAH HUMBUG! You look great without it. Also, I'm digging what appears to be an Einstein poster behind you. And y'know, the general sexiness of you. But Einstein is pretty much way cooler at times....


----------



## hopeforhopenick




----------



## hopeforhopenick




----------



## OneWickedAngel

ClockworkOrange said:


> don't mind the mess, that's how I roll.


LOL!



RentonBob said:


> At Safeco Field for the Mariners - Royals game


Hahah! That glove looks almost like a bronzed Hamburger Helper glove



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Zowie in the US of A!


Yay! 



PandaGeek said:


> Got bored with my webcam... and I just happened to have my hat. I know... I look silly.
> - Chris


LMAO! I love it!



Geodetic_Effect said:


> these are the result of an interesting discussion


 Oh to have been a part of that conversation!



hopeforhopenick said:


> ...





hopeforhopenick said:


> ...


Hi Nick! Nice of you to join in!


Thank you gentlemen!:bow:


----------



## charlieversion2

Yes there are two black balls, a Cue and the Eight.


----------



## escapist

View attachment J-Fremont-Drink_sml.jpg

Grabbing a drink from a neon sign on Fremont Street in Vegas.


----------



## Jess87

Zowie said:


> This is going to seem ridiculous, but I am in love with the eyebrows on the girl behind you. To the point where I had a dream last night that I had awesome eyebrows like her.



It's not ridiculous. I had an "I want to rip off her eyebrows and put them on my face" moment when I saw it. I'm not into mutilation as a rule, but those brows are amazing. The arch is magnificent.


----------



## biglynch

Jess87 said:


> It's not ridiculous. I had an "I want to rip off her eyebrows and put them on my face" moment when I saw it. I'm not into mutilation as a rule, but those brows are amazing. The arch is magnificent.



she's rather cool too as it goes. (Oh and so is dave, he is the other dude)


----------



## Bearsy

This was a few weeks ago when I couldn't sleep because I was stuck on an exceptionally shitty futon for about 2 weeks






This is the face I made while I actually did get to sleep


----------



## Tad

Since moving offices so that my daily commute is a 20 minute walk instead of a 25 minute bike ride, I've noticed my trousers getting more snug, although my weight hasn't changed much. So I pulled out the camera today in order to get a better idea of what my body really looks like now. Thought I'd share a couple of the pics here 

View attachment chaireyeview.JPG


----------



## GentleSavage

Right after my grandparents 30th Anniversary brunch. So happy for you Nana and Papa!

Further more... why can't I ever take a normal picture of me smiling? I feel like I always have some weird smirk on my face. Oh well.

And my favorite thing about what I wore today were argyle socks. Yea, I classed it up alright.


----------



## RentonBob

At the Mariners game yesterday  

View attachment MsGame.jpg


----------



## theronin23

Me promoting Nerd Nation at a convention yesterday. Just because I've never read Harry Potter doesn't mean I can't kick your ass with a wand.


----------



## FishCharming

theronin23 said:


> Me promoting Nerd Nation at a convention yesterday. Just because I've never read Harry Potter doesn't mean I can't kick your ass with a wand.



pfft, you wish, muggle!


----------



## theronin23

FishCharming said:


> pfft, you wish, muggle!



BRING IT, BITCH! I'm rollin' natural 20s all day. I'll crit your ass. THAT'S what kind of magician I AM


BTW....why am I seeing someone with a six pack in this thread? GTFO with that shit.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

theronin23 said:


> Me promoting Nerd Nation at a convention yesterday. Just because I've never read Harry Potter doesn't mean I can't kick your ass with a wand.



~Hubble bubble double trouble you in the wytches' brew!

Omnia - Wytches Brew

Just had to think of that.


----------



## Broadside

theronin23 said:


> BTW....why am I seeing someone with a six pack in this thread? GTFO with that shit.



I had a similar knee-jerk reaction to that post, but then someone I know mentioned that perhaps not all admirers of BHM's are heterosexual.


----------



## Paquito

GentleSavage said:


> Right after my grandparents 30th Anniversary brunch. So happy for you Nana and Papa!
> 
> Further more... why can't I ever take a normal picture of me smiling? I feel like I always have some weird smirk on my face. Oh well.
> 
> And my favorite thing about what I wore today were argyle socks. Yea, I classed it up alright.



Get in my bed.


----------



## Melian

Broadside said:


> I had a similar knee-jerk reaction to that post, but then someone I know mentioned that perhaps not all admirers of BHM's are heterosexual.



Nope, just a fail. See his profile for details.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

Melian said:


> Nope, just a fail. See his profile for details.



We should get The Situation or Snooki to handle that situation


----------



## theronin23

SlightlyMorbid said:


> We should get The Situation or Snooki to handle that situation




I wouldn't wish that on anyone.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

theronin23 said:


> I wouldn't wish that on anyone.



They'll be fine as long as they have pickles and vodka.


----------



## plumpmygut

Let me know what you think. 

View attachment before after.jpg


----------



## Anjula

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> I don't know how awesome these are but they are new  And yes, I'm aware I need a haircut



You do not need a haircut, believe me


----------



## theronin23

SlightlyMorbid said:


> They'll be fine as long as they have pickles and vodka.



And the highest tolerance for bullshit on record.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

From this past weekend. I can't resist a good hotel shower cap.


----------



## Melian

Ninja Glutton said:


> From this past weekend. I can't resist a good hotel shower cap.



Now take off your clothes (leave the socks ON), get back in that position and post the pic on the naked pics thread! Bonus points if you can get a toilet in the background, a stain on the bed, or perhaps have housekeeping burst in unexpectedly!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Ninja Glutton said:


> From this past weekend. I can't resist a good hotel shower cap.



Dude, your packin' heat. I like what I'm seeing :wubu:


----------



## theronin23

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Dude, your packin' heat. I like what I'm seeing :wubu:



The fact that you would look there, then that I would after I read your post is extremely telling on how disturbed we both actually are.


----------



## rellis10

theronin23 said:


> The fact that you would look there, then that I would after I read your post is extremely telling on how disturbed we both actually are.



There are studies that say men instinctively look at the face and crotch of anything they see... including animals. Women, in general, ignore the bit about the crotch.

Face it gentlemen... we are ALL disturbed by design


----------



## theronin23

rellis10 said:


> There are studies that say men instinctively look at the face and crotch of anything they see... including animals. Women, in general, ignore the bit about the crotch.
> 
> Face it gentlemen... we are ALL disturbed by design



You saw it too though, right?


----------



## rellis10

theronin23 said:


> You saw it too though, right?



Ohhhhh yes... yes I did. :doh:


----------



## CastingPearls

lol I was too busy laughing at the shower cap. hahahahaha


----------



## JulieD

Wait, wait, wait...no need to get excited or aroused about anything yet. Maybe its just a candy bar or a bread stick. I mean, no reason to give the idea the shaft without facing it head on. I know that it pops out like a pitched tent in the middle of the great plains, maybe its just a stick, or some type of miniature club or something. 

I'm just saying no reason to be so hard-on him about it.


----------



## FishCharming

Ninja Glutton said:


> From this past weekend. I can't resist a good hotel shower cap.



heeheeheehee, a boner, hee hee hee...


----------



## HDANGEL15

rellis10 said:


> There are studies that say men instinctively look at the face and crotch of anything they see... including animals. Women, in general, ignore the bit about the crotch.


*
IC I never looked at the crotch TIL AFTER I read HOZAYS lustful comment*


----------



## WVMountainrear

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> IC I never looked at the crotch TIL AFTER I read HOZAYS lustful comment*



Ditto. And after he pointed it out, I was like "how did I miss that?!"...like an adult version of Where's Waldo?...


----------



## Zowie

This poor guy's going to get online wondering why the fuck we're all marvelling at a funny-shaped fold in his pants.


----------



## CastingPearls

Ooooooh new thread idea????


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Zowie said:


> This poor guy's going to get online wondering why the fuck we're all marvelling at a funny-shaped fold in his pants.



I think the true boner is the fact that we're all missing the irony of a bald man wearing a shower cap.


----------



## CastingPearls

Ninja Glutton said:


> I think the true boner is the fact that we're all missing the irony of a bald man wearing a shower cap.


I didn't miss it.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

CastingPearls said:


> I didn't miss it.



I did! Did you see the size of that bulge in his pants?!?!


----------



## CastingPearls

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I did! Did you see the size of that bulge in his pants?!?!


Not until you brought it up. 

See what I did there? ^^^


----------



## JulieD

Ninja Glutton said:


> I think the true boner is the fact that we're all missing the irony of a bald man wearing a shower cap.



At least you're protecting your head...I hope you read the instructions on how to apply it. Improper application is the number one cause of leakage.


----------



## theronin23

JulieD said:


> At least you're protecting your head...I hope you read the instructions on how to apply it. Improper application is the number one cause of leakage.



I think it's actually a condom, just not unrolled. I mean....look at it!


----------



## Bearsy

Since Facebook has been acting up, I've started thinking of going back to Myspace.

Took a few profile pictures to get myself ready for the move.

















Which one should I go with?


----------



## Anjula

Bearsy said:


> Since Facebook has been acting up, I've started thinking of going back to Myspace.
> 
> Took a few profile pictures to get myself ready for the move.
> 
> 
> Which one should I go with?




last one! <3


----------



## Ange d'Ãªtre

Anjula said:


> last one! <3



yeah, definitely


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I did! Did you see the size of that bulge in his pants?!?!



Flattery will get you everywhere.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

JulieD said:


> At least you're protecting your head...I hope you read the instructions on how to apply it. Improper application is the number one cause of leakage.



I even pinched the reservoir tip before application so it was free of air bubbles.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Anjula said:


> last one! <3





Ange d'être;1788966 said:


> yeah, definitely



*bearsy....they are wrong....you look psychotic in that one!!!!
but #1 is amazing......my 2 cents*


----------



## CastingPearls

I like #1.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Anjula said:


> last one! <3





Ange d'être;1788966 said:


> yeah, definitely





HDANGEL15 said:


> *bearsy....they are wrong....you look psychotic in that one!!!!
> but #1 is amazing......my 2 cents*





CastingPearls said:


> I like #1.



so what we've learned Bearsy, is that the girls like #3, the Women like #1, so that means, by using reasonable powers of deduction, that the men must like #2. 

So now you just choose what angle you want to play, and you'll get the right response.


----------



## Paquito

My awesome Up poster came in a few days ago.


----------



## theronin23

Paquito said:


> My awesome Up poster came in a few days ago.



Fitting that it's the movie Up, you sexy little minx.


----------



## Zowie

Paquito said:


> My awesome Up poster came in a few days ago.



Hahaha, I was JUST thinking about asking if you got that shit yet. I'm glad. Not too mustard-y?


----------



## Mordecai

I love this t-shirt.


----------



## Paquito

Zowie said:


> Hahaha, I was JUST thinking about asking if you got that shit yet. I'm glad. Not too mustard-y?



Nah it's a shade darker than mustard. There goes my dreams of a condiment-themed decorating scheme.



theronin23 said:


> Fitting that it's the movie Up, you sexy little minx.



DAMN STRAIGHT


----------



## fatsweethobbit

Here a pic of me this week on holiday


----------



## Thelonious

Me at work, when it was slow. 

View attachment me924111.jpg


----------



## Bighairyman

Probably the most dressed up I have ever been. During my best man speech at a wedding. 

View attachment 310959_10150324636114776_738229775_7823494_1359662488_n.jpg


----------



## Anjula

Bighairyman said:


> Probably the most dressed up I have ever been. During my best man speech at a wedding.




lookin' good :eat2:


----------



## Bighairyman

Thanks gorgeous. :wubu:


Anjula said:


> lookin' good :eat2:


----------



## Bearsy

Had a goofy picture competition with a friend

Here are some of the results


----------



## fritzi

Bearsy said:


> Had a goofy picture competition with a friend
> 
> Here are some of the results



Please - shave off the beard again!
You looked so good without it!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Best deal EVAH!!!!


----------



## WVMountainrear

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Best deal EVAH!!!!



$15.99, huh? I don't know...it looks like it's been opened already.


----------



## theronin23

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Best deal EVAH!!!!



Can I put it on layaway?


----------



## PandaGeek

This is me with my tiny cat, her name is Charity. Found her on the streets of Paterson with a wound on her side about two years ago. A friend paid for her vet bill to get her fixed up as long as we could find her a home... and her home ended up being with us.

View attachment Me and Tiny Cat.jpg


----------



## JulieD

Bearsy said:


> Had a goofy picture competition with a friend
> 
> Here are some of the results



I challenge you to light them up... That would be a competition...


----------



## FishCharming

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Best deal EVAH!!!!



yeah but how much is the extended warranty? that's how they get you. i just know that as soon as i get you outta the box your going to get broken...


----------



## Melian

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Best deal EVAH!!!!



In true Hozay fashion, the first thing I noticed was the shitty Bud Light on sale beside you, and thought, "that's not a good deal..."


----------



## Zowie

Melian said:


> In true Hozay fashion, the first thing I noticed was the shitty Bud Light on sale beside you, and thought, "that's not a good deal..."



I was concerned because he was NEXT to the bud light. Generally, they put the high-quality stuff farther away, so you don't have to stand next to some redneck while you choose your beer.


----------



## GentleSavage

Just felt like taking a picture. Excuse the peace sign. I was feeling groovy.


----------



## analikesyourface

GentleSavage said:


> Just felt like taking a picture. Excuse the peace sign. I was feeling groovy.




I like your sweatshirt ^_^ It looks perfectly snug on you :3


----------



## Surlysomething

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Best deal EVAH!!!!


 

This picture makes me smile.


----------



## Treach

Someone went n' uploaded some new pictures of me! Two more from the wedding (one of my friend PJ and I serenading the room with "Since You've Been Gone" by Weird Al because we're total nerds, and another of me being Class Masterson) and one from the convention I went to last month (the coronation of King Drunk) 

View attachment serenade.jpg


View attachment class.jpg


View attachment king.jpg


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Fun at the gym 

View attachment 305.jpg


----------



## Ola

Old picture, just found it on my computer. 'tis from my old Red Bull phase, but I'm a Monster convert now. Sadly the latter is sold in bigger cans, so I can't show off with those.


----------



## Vageta

Chillin at the park.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

Ola said:


> Old picture, just found it on my computer. 'tis from my old Red Bull phase, but I'm a Monster convert now. Sadly the latter is sold in bigger cans, so I can't show off with those.



Mikey Teutul? (however you spell it) You kinda made me think of that for some reason x.X


----------



## Lil BigginZ

SlightlyMorbid said:


> Mikey Teutul? (however you spell it) You kinda made me think of that for some reason x.X



Totally nailed it, for the longest time I was wondering who he looked like. I should of known too because I love American Choppers.


----------



## Ange d'Ãªtre

SlightlyMorbid said:


> Mikey Teutul? (however you spell it) You kinda made me think of that for some reason x.X




OMG ! It's true!  How could we ever ignore that fact !?


----------



## Ola

SlightlyMorbid said:


> Mikey Teutul? (however you spell it) You kinda made me think of that for some reason x.X



Bwahaha! You have no idea how often I get told that xD Especially out at bars, where strangers are a bit more jolly and social than usual.  No one remembers what he's called though, so I'll usually have to settle with being "American Chopper Guy"


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

It's FALL!! time for sweaters and SHIT!!!






GET At me!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> It's FALL!! time for sweaters and SHIT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GET At me!!



Being all cute in your autumn sweater and shit, won't make me forgive you for putting that damn song in my head earlier!! I mean it!


Oh who the heck am I kidding? You you're too dang cute not to forgive! <insert Yosemite Sam curses here>


----------



## fritzi

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Best deal EVAH!!!!



I'll only take that offer with a 25% discount, please!


----------



## fritzi

GentleSavage said:


> Just felt like taking a picture. Excuse the peace sign. I was feeling groovy.



Auggh ... such a cute picture!


----------



## dodoheart

a pic to me ^_^


----------



## dodoheart

hello ladies


----------



## big_lad27

Not sure about awesome but its recent so thought Id upload it


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

fritzi said:


> I'll only take that offer with a 25% discount, please!



Consider it a deal.


----------



## samuraiscott

Here's one of me. 

View attachment 312034_1979105758381_1265273760_31712433_719991883_n.JPG


----------



## Bearsy

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Best deal EVAH!!!!



If you ever see me drinking a Bud Light Lime, call the police.
I have been kidnapped and am trying to signal for help.


----------



## Linda

samuraiscott said:


> Here's one of me.





Scooter why you lookin so serious?


----------



## samuraiscott

Linda said:


> Scooter why you lookin so serious?



LOL Linda. I dunno. I guess I was just tryin' to be Gangsta! Kiddin'!


----------



## Bigrcasey

Here ya go! 

View attachment Casey.jpg


----------



## freakyfred

Ah sure why not


----------



## Anjula

Bearsy said:


> Had a goofy picture competition with a friend
> 
> Here are some of the results
> 
> 
> you're the sexiest guy I've ever seen. amen.
> 
> equally with my boyfriend


----------



## GentleSavage

It's fall now, and you all know what that means!!





Yup. Time to bust out the windbreaker. I surprise myself with how much swagger I have sometimes.


----------



## Deanna

There are some shmexy men here :smitten:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Bearsy said:


> If you ever see me drinking a Bud Light Lime, call the police.
> I have been kidnapped and am trying to signal for help.



It's fucking weird, I never noticed in the picture that the rack above was also budlight lime. My friends and I ended up buying 5 boxes of Dos XX, and that's why the space was there. Fucking BL lime crowding my space!


----------



## Paquito

When your day is overcast but projected to be in the lower 80s, light layering is key.
So is being sexy.
But I have that for any day.


----------



## Dockta_Dockta

This is the newest thing I have like a week or two old. I enjoy it.


----------



## Deanna

Paquito said:


> When your day is overcast but projected to be in the lower 80s, light layering is key.
> So is being sexy.
> But I have that for any day.



I finally understand the Paquito thread.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

DO WORK!!!

After work hang out.


----------



## Ninja Glutton




----------



## analikesyourface

Ninja Glutton said:


>



T.T I want one!!


----------



## Surlysomething

Ninja Glutton said:


>




Awwww. I love this picture.


----------



## Anjula

Ninja Glutton said:


> kitty :wubu:



how cute! :happy:


----------



## charlieversion2

Ninja Glutton said:


> IMG



I'll see your sleepy cat cuddle and raise you a dog lick (ICK)


----------



## Mysti Mountains

ChrisVersion2 said:


> I'll see your sleepy cat cuddle and raise you a dog lick (ICK)



Awwww....two cuties


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

ChrisVersion2 said:


> I'll see your sleepy cat cuddle and raise you a dog lick (ICK)



Don't you just hate it you think it's Mary and it's the dog xD

Our dachshund always pounces us awake in the morning. It's cute, funny and annoying sometimes xD


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Awww puppy kisses


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Anjula said:


> how cute! :happy:





analikesyourface said:


> T.T I want one!!





Surlysomething said:


> Awwww. I love this picture.



Thanks 

I really want to steal this kitten even though it peed in the corner of my room. She's adorable.


----------



## FrankWhite333

View attachment n35600920_30842070_2170.jpg


----------



## Deanna

FrankWhite333 said:


>



Handsome


----------



## traveldude1961

nice summer day in Rockport MA 

View attachment rsz_rockport.jpg


----------



## Fox

I may not be a BHM, but I do have a nice booty for those who are interested.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Fox said:


> I may not be a BHM, but I do have a nice booty for those who are interested.



Good lord, that thing is impressive. Bravo sir.


----------



## theronin23

Me and Dick Valentine, lead singer of Electric Six


----------



## Anjula

theronin23 said:


> Me and Dick Valentine, lead singer of Electric Six




you look great...:wubu:


----------



## MrBob

Fox said:


> I may not be a BHM, but I do have a nice booty for those who are interested.



Wow...you must work out!


----------



## HDANGEL15

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Good lord, that thing is impressive. Bravo sir.


*
O M F G for the win!!!!!!!!!! UNBELIEVABLE

*


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

theronin23 said:


> Me and Dick Valentine, lead singer of Electric Six



Dead sexy...


@ Fox: Jesus what a bootay.


----------



## LordQuas

No I did not just escape from Shawshank 

View attachment Dungeon.jpg


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I don't know what it is about this picture, but I really liked it.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I don't know what it is about this picture, but I really liked it.



And I will use your line again... LET'S DO THIS!


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I don't know what it is about this picture, but I really liked it.


----------



## analikesyourface

theronin23 said:


> Me and Dick Valentine, lead singer of Electric Six



I approve of your over-shirt.  and your t-shirt. And your... your... just you :3 

-Stasi <3


----------



## Linda

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I don't know what it is about this picture, but I really liked it.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I know what it is!!
> 
> You're in it!! :doh:
> 
> Great pic.


----------



## theronin23

I had a date yesterday! With none other than the lovely Venom from this very board!


----------



## Anjula

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I don't know what it is about this picture, but I really liked it.



Omg..............


----------



## BigIzzy

Way to go Ronin, Be good to Venom! But don't do anything the rest of us wouldn't do!


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

theronin23 said:


> I had a date yesterday! With none other than the lovely Venom from this very board!



Looks like a match if you ask me


----------



## Shosho

GentleSavage said:


> It's fall now, and you all know what that means!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. Time to bust out the windbreaker. I surprise myself with how much swagger I have sometimes.




I wish there was a like button here, haha


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

ButlerGirl09 said:


> And I will use your line again... LET'S DO THIS!



Ha! Let's!



Lil BigginZ said:


>



Thank God it wasn't a Shark!



Linda said:


> I know what it is!!
> 
> You're in it!! :doh:
> 
> Great pic.



Athank you, athank you 



Anjula said:


> Omg..............



You know you like it . . . no, you love that shit.


----------



## Broadside

Someone told me this photo didn't look half bad. So I ran it through a few brightness/contrast/sharpness filters to clean it up a little (because my bathroom is over saturated with light), and decided to post it, since I don't post many pics.

Still though... I think I need a haircut. heh


----------



## samuraiscott

Here you go. 

View attachment 312034_1979105758381_1265273760_31712433_719991883_n.JPG


----------



## analikesyourface

Broadside said:


> Someone told me this photo didn't look half bad. So I ran it through a few brightness/contrast/sharpness filters to clean it up a little (because my bathroom is over saturated with light), and decided to post it, since I don't post many pics.
> 
> Still though... I think I need a haircut. heh



Again with the silly haircuts notion! You look pretty freaking good... no need for a haircut :wubu:


----------



## fritzi

Broadside said:


> Still though... I think I need a haircut. heh



The haircut is a brilliant idea - can we talk you into it???

That belly, with suspenders .... plus maybe new glasses and a good haircut (no more part in the middle??) .... swoon :wubu:


----------



## biglynch

hhmmm i wonder of its time i shaved my head again. 

View attachment n514694339_643921_9376.jpg


View attachment n730752618_799399_6166.jpg


----------



## Tad

theronin23 said:


> Me and Dick Valentine, lead singer of Electric Six



I now must look up the Electric Six, because he's wearing a vintage Winnipeg Jets t-shirt!

(also, more generally: it is good to go through this thread sometimes, it is cool to see the other guys on the board looking good!)


----------



## Broadside

fritzi said:


> The haircut is a brilliant idea - can we talk you into it???
> 
> That belly, with suspenders .... plus maybe new glasses and a good haircut (no more part in the middle??) .... swoon :wubu:



Hrmmm... actually that was just a bad hair moment, if I leave it disheveled it looks better, and I'll loose the glasses and try again.

...those frames were $600 ten years ago.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

Broadside said:


> Someone told me this photo didn't look half bad. So I ran it through a few brightness/contrast/sharpness filters to clean it up a little (because my bathroom is over saturated with light), and decided to post it, since I don't post many pics.
> 
> Still though... I think I need a haircut. heh




<//w//< You know what I thought of it, and I stick by it. <3


----------



## Akahige




----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Is that a Canadian Tuxedo?!?!?!


----------



## JenFromOC

Akahige said:


>



Oh wow....now I remember why I used to frequent these boards.....


----------



## agouderia

Akahige said:


>



True Grit revisited!  (My favorite Western...)


----------



## khrestel

biglynch said:


> hhmmm i wonder of its time i shaved my head again.



Noooo, don't do it! I adore some bald men but you look way cuter with some hair.


----------



## khrestel

Bighairyman said:


> Probably the most dressed up I have ever been. During my best man speech at a wedding.



You resemble our bestman giving his speech awfully lot


----------



## appleleafer

A shot from the summer....remember summer? *sigh* Oh well, no more T shirt only for a few months, its a good job I love scarves so much.

Oh, its cold here today and I'm whiny about it, in case you hadn't noticed


----------



## Melian

appleleafer said:


> A shot from the summer....remember summer? *sigh* Oh well, no more T shirt only for a few months, its a good job I love scarves so much.
> 
> Oh, its cold here today and I'm whiny about it, in case you hadn't noticed



That's a fantastic shirt.


----------



## fritzi

biglynch said:


> hhmmm i wonder of its time i shaved my head again.



Who is your role model: Henry VIII or a hooligan?

That hopefully answers the question!

P.S.: Since when are hooligans into the 'Free Tibet' movement????


----------



## Mordecai

Alas, my mirror is a bit too high.


----------



## su3liminal




----------



## LeoGibson

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I don't know what it is about this picture, but I really liked it.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8Yxmz-csB4

This says it far better than I ever could.


----------



## Arkangel

Mind if a new guy jumps in?

This was when I was in WV this past summer after coming home from a party. A little alcohol and some shutter shades and anyone is a badass.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

Arkangel said:


> Mind if a new guy jumps in?
> 
> This was when I was in WV this past summer after coming home from a party. A little alcohol and some shutter shades and anyone is a badass.



<< I get a sort Mass Effect idea from your name/

Garrus <3


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Hitting the salt mines.


----------



## Tad

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Hitting the salt mines.



Dang, the salt mines look a nicer than when I was a kid! (although the people in them these days might be a little sketchy.......  )


----------



## Tracy

hopeforhopenick said:


>



You are a very handsome young man!


----------



## NjBigBoi

Hey there everyone, Im pretty new here and just submitted a post in the introduction thread and figured id throw in a pic here

Lookin all suavemente  Lol 

View attachment 2011-11-03_13-05-39_256.jpg


----------



## Anjula

Vr


NjBigBoi said:


> Hey there everyone, Im pretty new here and just submitted a post in the introduction thread and figured id throw in a pic here
> 
> Lookin all suavemente  Lol



Om nom nom nom...


----------



## NjBigBoi

Anjula said:


> Vr
> 
> Om nom nom nom...



Stop it you're making me blush :blush:


----------



## MasterShake

Some pics of me freezing while getting gas for my car the other night - our first real cold temps here in KC. 

View attachment photo 2 (8).JPG


View attachment photo 1 (9).JPG


----------



## Deanna

MasterShake said:


> Some pics of me freezing while getting gas for my car the other night - our first real cold temps here in KC.



I am a sucker for guys with facial hair who wear glasses, baseball hats, and hoodies.


----------



## Arkangel

SlightlyMorbid said:


> << I get a sort Mass Effect idea from your name/
> 
> Garrus <3



I never played the game, just never got around to it... I chose the name because it looks pretty neat imho, and my name is Michael, I was playing off the biblical name.


----------



## KevinW91

Here are a couple of me. 

View attachment Photo on 2011-11-06 at 19.57 #2.jpg


View attachment Photo on 2011-11-06 at 19.56.jpg


----------



## vardon_grip

They have everything that you need to enjoy, 
You can hang out with all the boys ...


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

vardon_grip said:


> They have everything that you need to enjoy,
> You can hang out with all the boys ...



HAH!

I've never seen someone do the YMCA with Jesus.


Total win.


----------



## Fish




----------



## Deanna

Kevin, looking delicious :eat2:

Fish, LOVE the hair and glasses


----------



## JenFromOC

NjBigBoi said:


> Hey there everyone, Im pretty new here and just submitted a post in the introduction thread and figured id throw in a pic here
> 
> Lookin all suavemente  Lol



LIKE......


----------



## FishCharming

Deanna said:


> Kevin, looking delicious :eat2:
> 
> Fish, LOVE the hair and glasses



er,......


----------



## JenFromOC

FishCharming said:


> er,......



He's just a fish....you're a charming fish.


----------



## KevinW91

Deanna said:


> Kevin, looking delicious :eat2:
> 
> Fish, LOVE the hair and glasses



Thanks.


----------



## Windigo

Fish said:


>



Great picture! You look very good


----------



## Linda

CGL1978 said:


> from today



I love the ghost behind your right shoulder trying to get a wave in the shot lol


----------



## CGL1978

CGL1978 said:


> from today





Linda said:


> I love the ghost behind your right shoulder trying to get a wave in the shot lol




Here he is but i don't think he is waving hello i think he is flipping us off lol


----------



## Linda

CGL1978 said:


> Here he is but i don't think he is waving hello i think he is flipping us off lol



HAHAHA well .... I got nothin lol


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Heading to a wedding and I'm not quite sure how I feel about this getup. Date said it was fine.


----------



## CGL1978

getting ready to go to dinner


----------



## Bighairyman

Fuckin' suave. :bow: 



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Heading to a wedding and I'm not quite sure how I feel about this getup. Date said it was fine.


----------



## FishCharming

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Heading to a wedding and I'm not quite sure how I feel about this getup. Date said it was fine.



the black shirt and tie was overkill. should've gone with a grey or white shirt to provide a little contrast. or lost the tie so your undershirt showed through a bit.


----------



## HDANGEL15

FishCharming said:


> the black shirt and tie was overkill. should've gone with a grey or white shirt to provide a little contrast. or lost the tie so your undershirt showed through a bit.



*is there some unwritten guy code that men have to wear an undershirt at all times ?*


----------



## theronin23

Me with She Wants Revenge, last night.


----------



## analikesyourface

theronin23 said:


> Me with She Wants Revenge, last night.



Sir, I must say, I'm SO FREAKING JEALOUS. I HAVE *ALL* OF THE JEALOUSY RIGHT NOW! Like, every bit of it IN THE WORLD, MAN! /Caps lock


----------



## fritzi

FishCharming said:


> the black shirt and tie was overkill. should've gone with a grey or white shirt to provide a little contrast. or lost the tie so your undershirt showed through a bit.



ditto - fire date for that advice!



HDANGEL15 said:


> *is there some unwritten guy code that men have to wear an undershirt at all times ?*



Totally agree! I hate undershirts! There's nothing greater than a big guy in a nice button-down shirt without an undershirt. Then I can slowly sneak my finger in between the buttons and start teasing that wonderful soft flesh a little bit with my finger tips, like under the table, very discreetly. So sexy!


----------



## FishCharming

HDANGEL15 said:


> *is there some unwritten guy code that men have to wear an undershirt at all times ?*



yep. if you are wearing a dress shirt it is mandatory. it prevents you from accumulating sweat puddles on your shirt.


----------



## Broadside

HDANGEL15 said:


> *is there some unwritten guy code that men have to wear an undershirt at all times ?*



I always wear one color t-shirts under whatever else I've decided to wear. I find it does two things.

1.) Shows off a little fashion sense
2.) Helps reduce roll definition

Besides, I like to wear button down shirts with the first few buttons undone and it doesn't look so great if I have any chest hair exposed. It's just a bad look for me.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

HDANGEL15 said:


> *is there some unwritten guy code that men have to wear an undershirt at all times ?*





FishCharming said:


> yep. if you are wearing a dress shirt it is mandatory. it prevents you from accumulating sweat puddles on your shirt.



Actually, it is written HD. I remember, reading about it back in high school. The wearing of an undershirt is proper etiquette for men in general mainly for the reason Fish states. Especially, when wearing a business or dress shirt. They (undershirts), are akin to women wearing a slip under summer skirts and dresses (though few seem to do so anymore). And like a slip, an undershirt should not be seen. 



Broadside said:


> I always wear one color t-shirts under whatever else I've decided to wear. I find it does two things.
> 
> 1.) Shows off a little fashion sense
> 2.) Helps reduce roll definition
> 
> Besides, I like to wear button down shirts with the first few buttons undone and it doesn't look so great if I have any chest hair exposed. It's just a bad look for me.



Though, most tolerate the peek a crew neck undershirt when the top button is undone on a casual shirt (such as a polo), that peek is considered a major fashion faux pax with a business or dress shirt. 

What drives me bonkers is when guys who wear graphic tees under their business/dress shirts as undershirts.


----------



## FishCharming

OneWickedAngel said:


> Actually, it is written HD. I remember, reading about it back in high school. The wearing of an undershirt is proper etiquette for men in general mainly for the reason Fish states. Especially, when wearing a business or dress shirt. They (undershirts), are akin to women wearing a slip under summer skirts and dresses (though few seem to do so anymore). And like a slip, an undershirt should not be seen.
> 
> 
> 
> Though, most tolerate the peek a crew neck undershirt when the top button is undone on a casual shirt (such as a polo), that peek is considered a major fashion faux pax with a business or dress shirt.
> 
> What drives me bonkers is when guys who wear graphic tees under their business/dress shirts as undershirts.



i actually leave my top button unbuttoned on my dress shirts at work. i also roll up my sleeves (3 neat folds) it gives the impression of me being hardworking! that and i hate ties...


----------



## Paquito

I don't wear undershirts.

GUY FAIL.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

FishCharming said:


> i actually leave my top button unbuttoned on my dress shirts at work. i also roll up my sleeves (3 neat folds) it gives the impression of me being hardworking! that and i hate ties...



 I didn't say guys don't do it anyway, just that it is considered in bad taste. The reason I know a high percentage of the men at my job wear crew neck undershirts is because of that "peek".


----------



## Twilley

OneWickedAngel said:


> I didn't say guys don't do it anyway, just that it is considered in bad taste. The reason I know a high percentage of the men at my job wear crew neck undershirts is because of that "peek".



Personally, if I don't have to wear a tie, I like to have at least one or two buttons undone. Especially if my undershirt is a tanktop. The south is a humid place, and I have a lot of chest-hair, so it feels good for ventilation. But a gal pal of mine told me that it's sort of like "dude-cleavage", that it elicits the same effect. Anybody want to verify this for me? I've been curious about it since she mentioned it.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Twilley said:


> Personally, if I don't have to wear a tie, I like to have at least one or two buttons undone. Especially if my undershirt is a tanktop. The south is a humid place, and I have a lot of chest-hair, so it feels good for ventilation. But a gal pal of mine told me that it's sort of like "dude-cleavage", that it elicits the same effect. Anybody want to verify this for me? I've been curious about it since she mentioned it.



A man showing any amount of chest hair other than at the beach or in his home is one of those things considered as lacking in taste/decorum/etiquette/couth etc. It is the same as being around the woman who has the uncomfortable amount of boobage showing or wearing something far too snug. While the view will be enjoyed by those who like such, you just kind of know when it's "too much", especially in an office environment. 

But thanks for the visual


----------



## JenFromOC

fritzi said:


> ditto - fire date for that advice!
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree! I hate undershirts! There's nothing greater than a big guy in a nice button-down shirt without an undershirt. Then I can slowly sneak my finger in between the buttons and start teasing that wonderful soft flesh a little bit with my finger tips, like under the table, very discreetly. So sexy!



I think the black shirt was perfect, as a contrasting shirt in white or gray would have looked TOO coordinated...your date gave you good advice, Hozay. 

Also, the black dress shirt under the sweater is the "undershirt" that was being referred to in FC's original statement...not undershirt in the common use of the word (such as a plain white t-shirt or "wife beater") that would normally be worn underneath. I'm tired....I don't even know if this made sense....


----------



## Twilley

OneWickedAngel said:


> A man showing any amount of chest hair other than at the beach or in his home is one of those things considered as lacking in taste/decorum/etiquette/couth etc. It is the same as being around the woman who has the uncomfortable amount of boobage showing or wearing something far too snug. While the view will be enjoyed by those who like such, you just kind of know when it's "too much", especially in an office environment.
> 
> But thanks for the visual



Right, so I should show more then. Thanks


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

I almost never wear undershirts. I get way too hot.


----------



## Deanna

Geodetic_Effect said:


> I almost never wear undershirts. I get way too hot.



Just more clothing that gets in the way.


----------



## Twilley

Deanna said:


> Just more clothing that gets in the way.



Think of it as unwrapping a present!


----------



## GentleSavage

Again with my inability to make a straight face while taking a picture...

I think I was trying to raise only one of my eye brows... I'll work on it. I promise.


----------



## Surlysomething

GentleSavage said:


> Again with my inability to make a straight face while taking a picture...
> 
> I think I was trying to raise only one of my eye brows... I'll work on it. I promise.




Wow, you posted the same picture in at least 3 threads. And it looks like every other picture you post. Haha.


----------



## GentleSavage

Surlysomething said:


> Wow, you posted the same picture in at least 3 threads. And it looks like every other picture you post. Haha.



Sorry. I was bored and decided to just spam myself for shits and giggles.


----------



## Paquito

GentleSavage said:


> Again with my inability to make a straight face while taking a picture...
> 
> I think I was trying to raise only one of my eye brows... I'll work on it. I promise.





GentleSavage said:


> Sorry. I was bored and decided to just spam myself for shits and giggles.



I see no reason to apologize. Same picture three times? Three times the sexiness.


----------



## GentleSavage

Paquito said:


> I see no reason to apologize. Same picture three times? Three times the sexiness.



The real reason is that I just wanted to make sure you saw it, bb.


----------



## Paquito

GentleSavage said:


> The real reason is that I just wanted to make sure you saw it, bb.



Saw it. Saved it. Stroked my... computer screen.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Only Hozay is allowed to do that.


----------



## GentleSavage

Paquito said:


> Saw it. Saved it. Stroked my... computer screen.



Haha. This would be creepy coming from anyone else.


----------



## Tad

Paquito said:


> I don't wear undershirts.
> 
> GUY FAIL.



Me to!



Geodetic_Effect said:


> I almost never wear undershirts. I get way too hot.



Ditto. I wear shirts to work most of the time, but almost always with the cuffs rolled back. Throw another layer on me and I'd pretty much die unless people agreed to keep the office a couple of degrees cooler 

I think the other reason that undershirts were always used was that, back before automatic washers, people wore shirts more times between washes (back in the days where collars and cuffs buttoned on, so you could change those, and change your undershirt, but keep the main part of the shirt going).


----------



## GentleSavage

Broadside said:


> I always wear one color t-shirts under whatever else I've decided to wear. I find it does two things.
> 
> 1.) Shows off a little fashion sense
> 2.) Helps reduce roll definition
> 
> Besides, I like to wear button down shirts with the first few buttons undone and it doesn't look so great if I have any chest hair exposed. It's just a bad look for me.



I can't physically wear clothes wihout an undershirt. For some reason I get really nervous and feel super weird if I don't have one. Even in the summer I always war at least 2 layers.


----------



## fat hiker

I used to not wear undershirts under dress shirts - then I moved to the South for a year, and discovered better quality all-cotton undershirts (and more recently, wicking undershirts). Wearing an undershirt that passes out the perspiration and keeps the dress shirt away from my skin turned out to be cooler than just wearing an undershirt. Plus, the dress shirts last longer. So, I'm a convert.


----------



## DevilynStJames

Fish said:


>



I'd say this is awesome!


----------



## handsomebeast

Not one of my more handsome pics, but it is part of an awesome drunken one  

View attachment drunk.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Oh my, my, my! * arches eyebrow *

If ever a username was an apt description. Even awesome drunk, you are a handsome beast indeed! :happy:

Welcome to Dimensions! We look forward to reading (and seeing) more from you.
Don't forget to hit the BHM/FFA intro thread.


----------



## handsomebeast

thanks for that!


----------



## handsomebeast

So what separates a BM from a BHM? Group consensus? A membership?


----------



## OneWickedAngel

handsomebeast said:


> So what separates a BM from a BHM? Group consensus? A membership?



That can easily be turned around HB.

What makes you a handsome beast? Group consensus? A membership?

If you feel you are a BHM, then you are. If you feel you're not, no matter how many may say otherwise, you won't be. Even when looking in the mirror, handsome, like big and the ever classic beauty is in the eyes of the beholder.


----------



## Melian

handsomebeast said:


> So what separates a BM from a BHM? Group consensus? A membership?



BHMs smell better. (usually)


----------



## project219

Wait what? A fat guy in a Hot Tub? 

View attachment tub.jpg


----------



## savethemurlocs11

project219 said:


> Wait what? A fat guy in a Hot Tub?




Very nice


----------



## Deanna

project219 said:


> Wait what? A fat guy in a Hot Tub?



Such a tease!


----------



## handsomebeast

Was thinking about it just before posting the pic, thinking it would be unfortunate if I called it wrong


----------



## samuraiscott

I need to take a new one to share.


----------



## ex1976

I think these qualifiy as awesome, but it's about 5 years old now although the only difference is I now have very short hair and a beard. This was my absolute favorite part of my trip to Hawaii.


----------



## biglynch

off out to a party 

View attachment rsz_photo0109.jpg


----------



## Linda

ex1976 said:


> I think these qualifiy as awesome, but it's about 5 years old now although the only difference is I now have very short hair and a beard. This was my absolute favorite part of my trip to Hawaii.



I think they are pretty awesome! 



samuraiscott said:


> I need to take a new one to share.



Do it!!



biglynch said:


> off out to a party



Tear it up! You look great!



(Ok I have come to realize I use the explanation mark far too often lol *facepalm)


----------



## rellis10

ex1976 said:


> I think these qualifiy as awesome, but it's about 5 years old now although the only difference is I now have very short hair and a beard. This was my absolute favorite part of my trip to Hawaii.



Definitly awesome! I'd love to go there.... but the official melting temperature of an Englishman is about 33 degrees celsius. I'm pretty sure sure I'd turn into a puddle there


----------



## HugeFan

Down on Mainstreet in the mouse's neck of the woods.... 

View attachment SelfPic.jpg


----------



## tigerlily

NjBigBoi said:


> Hey there everyone, Im pretty new here and just submitted a post in the introduction thread and figured id throw in a pic here
> 
> Lookin all suavemente  Lol



Dayum!! O_________O


I'mma say it. NJ has some HOT looking guys.


----------



## Anjula

biglynch said:


> off out to a party




you're super cute!


----------



## WomanlyHips

HugeFan said:


> Down on Mainstreet in the mouse's neck of the woods....



You're a Cutie!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

project219 said:


> Wait what? A fat guy in a Hot Tub?


This just makes me smile so much! 



samuraiscott said:


> I need to take a new one to share.


I concur! 



ex1976 said:


> I think these qualifiy as awesome, but it's about 5 years old now although the only difference is I now have very short hair and a beard. This was my absolute favorite part of my trip to Hawaii.


Dude, you're chilling next to LAVA that is freaking awesomeness in droves!



biglynch said:


> off out to a party


Looking good, BL! Like the jacket.



HugeFan said:


> Down on Mainstreet in the mouse's neck of the woods....


Awww, nice picture.


----------



## IszyStone

rellis10 said:


> Definitly awesome! I'd love to go there.... but the official melting temperature of an Englishman is about 33 degrees celsius. I'm pretty sure sure I'd turn into a puddle there



No You'd be fine there. It doesn't actually become that hot or that cold in Hawaii. The average temperatures I notice the whole year through are between 75 and 85 fahrenheit (24-30 celsius), and 85 is considered HOT and rare. So you can come on over .


----------



## rellis10

IszyStone said:


> No You'd be fine there. It doesn't actually become that hot or that cold in Hawaii. The average temperatures I notice the whole year through are between 75 and 85 fahrenheit (24-30 celsius), and 85 is considered HOT and rare. So you can come on over .



Hawaii here I come!


....well, maybe not right now


----------



## biglynch

75 is about right. Any more and im melting too.


----------



## ex1976

IszyStone said:


> No You'd be fine there. It doesn't actually become that hot or that cold in Hawaii. The average temperatures I notice the whole year through are between 75 and 85 fahrenheit (24-30 celsius), and 85 is considered HOT and rare. So you can come on over .



Yeah, that is why it would be my ideal place to live, I hate it too hot and I hate the cold (yet I live in MI), within minutes of stepping off the plane I was ready to send for my stuff and never leave. Now just to find a job and I'm there.


----------



## freakyfred

I need to get a haircut soon bleh


----------



## samuraiscott

freakyfred said:


> I need to get a haircut soon bleh



Me too. This past weekend was when this pic was taken.


----------



## handsomebeast

me (big hairy man) with the best bartender in vegas - need to visit the states again... 

View attachment GEDC0575.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

freakyfred said:


> I need to get a haircut soon bleh


Hey stranger, nice to _see_ you again 


samuraiscott said:


> Me too. This past weekend was when this pic was taken.


Um, _what_ picture would that be?



handsomebeast said:


> me (big hairy man) with the best bartender in vegas - need to visit the states again...


Jinkies, a clue!! 
/Velma
Hey a new pic! You're just determined, to live up to the user name huh?


----------



## Bearsy

I really love Jethro Tull


----------



## analikesyourface

handsomebeast said:


> me (big hairy man) with the best bartender in vegas - need to visit the states again...



This is rather hot, sir.


----------



## handsomebeast

thanks Ana!


----------



## theronin23

My favorite pic of me in recent memory


----------



## HDANGEL15

handsomebeast said:


> me (big hairy man) with the best bartender in vegas - need to visit the states again...


*
yes you do need to visit the states :smitten:

the resident cougar comes out of lurkdom to endorse the well appointed name*


----------



## OneWickedAngel

theronin23 said:


> My favorite pic of me in recent memory



And now mine! &#9829; Hi Ronin!


----------



## theronin23

OneWickedAngel said:


> And now mine! &#9829; Hi Ronin!



Hey OWA XD <3 :wubu:


----------



## Linda

Bearsy said:


> I really love Jethro Tull






Meeeeeeee tooooooo!! :wubu:


----------



## samuraiscott

here's one 

View attachment PIC00006.jpg


----------



## handsomebeast

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> yes you do need to visit the states :smitten:
> 
> the resident cougar comes out of lurkdom to endorse the well appointed name*



On condition of a drink!


----------



## fritzi

Bearsy said:


>



Such a cute picture!


----------



## fritzi

handsomebeast said:


> me (big hairy man) with the best bartender in vegas - need to visit the states again...



A charming chubby hipster caveman with great hair - now how fabulous is that??? :wubu:


----------



## handsomebeast

fritzi said:


> A charming chubby hipster caveman with great hair - now how fabulous is that??? :wubu:



you are gonna make me blush


----------



## Deanna

samuraiscott said:


> here's one



Yeah, so, um, I have a crush on you. Awesome glasses, too.


----------



## Anjula

handsomebeast said:


> me (big hairy man) with the best bartender in vegas - need to visit the states again...



OM NOM NOM, I'm intrested! :blush:



Bearsy said:


> I really love Jethro Tull




You're my numer one and you know it, I drool over every pic you post :wubu:


----------



## samuraiscott

Deanna said:


> Yeah, so, um, I have a crush on you. Awesome glasses, too.



Well, Thank You! :blush:

You ain't so bad yourself! RAWR!


----------



## samuraiscott

One in the dark. 

View attachment PIC00004.jpg


----------



## Deanna

samuraiscott said:


> One in the dark.



Handsome dude!


----------



## handsomebeast

Anjula said:


> OM NOM NOM, I'm intrested! :blush:
> 
> you should firm up that interest... :smitten:


----------



## samuraiscott

Deanna said:


> Handsome dude!



Thank You!:blush:


----------



## charlieversion2

A Black thing known as Duff and I!


----------



## handsomebeast

fritzi said:


> A charming chubby hipster caveman with great hair - now how fabulous is that??? :wubu:



charming I like, caveman I get, great hair I really like, fabulous I love...


but hipster? really? I never thought I came across as a hipster


----------



## tigerlily

Bearsy & Ronin,

Ya'll are lookin' handsome as evah! 



handsomebeast said:


> charming I like, caveman I get, great hair I really like, fabulous I love...
> 
> 
> but hipster? really? I never thought I came across as a hipster



*crushing disapointment* 

Damnit. I was hoping there would be a photo in here when I clicked.


----------



## handsomebeast

the pic is a few posts up


----------



## OneWickedAngel

ChrisVersion2 said:


> A Black thing known as Duff and I!



Don't know which I want to squish more - the spider, the dog or you! LOL!


----------



## fritzi

handsomebeast said:


> charming I like, caveman I get, great hair I really like, fabulous I love...
> 
> 
> but hipster? really? I never thought I came across as a hipster



Hipster was only meant as a lame analogy that your outfit and the general look of the picture isn't really cave-hides & club over the shoulder-enough for the genuine caveman...  
Sorry if I offended you .... so in simpler words: I think you look great in the pic!


----------



## Anjula

tigerlily said:


> *crushing disapointment*
> 
> Damnit. I was hoping there would be a photo in here when I clicked.




Hahahahahhah I had THE SAME!


----------



## tigerlily

handsomebeast said:


> the pic is a few posts up



But...but...more? 



Anjula said:


> Hahahahahhah I had THE SAME!



XD I'm sucha sucka for Big sexy men. Everytime I see a new post in here and I know it's a bhm, I'm like OoOoOH! *clickclickclickclick*

Guess I'm a pervert afterall.


----------



## Anjula

tigerlily said:


> XD I'm sucha sucka for Big sexy men. Everytime I see a new post in here and I know it's a bhm, I'm like OoOoOH! *clickclickclickclick*
> 
> Guess I'm a pervert afterall.


----------



## handsomebeast

fritzi said:


> Hipster was only meant as a lame analogy that your outfit and the general look of the picture isn't really cave-hides & club over the shoulder-enough for the genuine caveman...
> Sorry if I offended you .... so in simpler words: I think you look great in the pic!



haha not even a little offended, just surprised - and thanks again


----------



## handsomebeast

Anjula said:


> Hahahahahhah I had THE SAME!



you guys are going to make me blush


----------



## vardon_grip

Relaxing tonight in the Hugh Hefner sky villa at the Palms overlooking the Vegas strip below. The suite is 9000 sq. ft. of awesomeness.


----------



## chicken legs

vardon_grip said:


> Relaxing tonight in the Hugh Hefner sky villa at the Palms overlooking the Vegas strip below. The suite is 9000 sq. ft. of awesomeness.



Fantastic pic


----------



## fritzi

vardon_grip said:


> Relaxing tonight in the Hugh Hefner sky villa at the Palms overlooking the Vegas strip below. The suite is 9000 sq. ft. of awesomeness.



Wow - what a pool! Would love to join you!


----------



## Surlysomething

vardon_grip said:


> Relaxing tonight in the Hugh Hefner sky villa at the Palms overlooking the Vegas strip below. The suite is 9000 sq. ft. of awesomeness.


 

Lucky bastard! :bow:


----------



## Broadside

I. Am. Jealous.

Have a blast for the rest of us man. :happy:


----------



## Tad

vardon_grip said:


> Relaxing tonight in the Hugh Hefner sky villa at the Palms overlooking the Vegas strip below. The suite is 9000 sq. ft. of awesomeness.



Ah, Vegas. Where too much is just normal  Hope you had a blast!


----------



## Melian

vardon_grip said:


> Relaxing tonight in the Hugh Hefner sky villa at the Palms overlooking the Vegas strip below. The suite is 9000 sq. ft. of awesomeness.



I want to rep you, but cannot 

Amazing pic, though.


----------



## escapist

Heheh, I have spent many hours in that Hotel. It's a GREAT weekend spot! Hopefully you made everybody else get out of the pool for that pic.


----------



## freakyfred

Just came across this in an old folder. I look rather silly!


----------



## Sasquatch!

escapist said:


> Heheh, I have spent many hours in that Hotel. It's a GREAT weekend spot!.



Shit the bed, really??


----------



## jestemhardkorem

diy studio


----------



## samuraiscott

SmileySamurai  

View attachment PIC00001.jpg


----------



## Linda

samuraiscott said:


> SmileySamurai





Finally!!! A smile!!


----------



## WVMountainrear

samuraiscott said:


> SmileySamurai



YAY!!!! I don't know why you don't smile more. :happy:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

samuraiscott said:


> SmileySamurai



Great Scott Batman! A smile!!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Linda said:


> Finally!!! A smile!!





lovelylady78 said:


> YAY!!!! I don't know why you don't smile more. :happy:





OneWickedAngel said:


> Great Scott Batman! A smile!!



no joke, when I saw this, I thought the same thing. 

But being recently labeled a cyber bully, I wasn't sure if people would think I was taking a jab at home. 

Dude, that smile is going to get all the ladies.


----------



## analikesyourface

samuraiscott said:


> SmileySamurai



Hoorah!  I approve.


----------



## Linda

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> no joke, when I saw this, I thought the same thing.
> 
> But being recently labeled a cyber bully, I wasn't sure if people would think I was taking a jab at home.
> 
> Dude, that smile is going to get all the ladies.






You? A cyber bully? lol


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Linda said:


> You? A cyber bully? lol



right?

Anyway, here's my contribution.


----------



## analikesyourface

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> right?
> 
> Anyway, here's my contribution.



D'awww:wubu:


----------



## samuraiscott

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> no joke, when I saw this, I thought the same thing.
> 
> But being recently labeled a cyber bully, I wasn't sure if people would think I was taking a jab at home.
> 
> Dude, that smile is going to get all the ladies.



Thank you, Sir. Coming from a dapper man as yourself that is quite the compliment. :bow:


----------



## samuraiscott

analikesyourface said:


> Hoorah!  I approve.



Thank you, Ma'am.


----------



## samuraiscott

Linda said:


> Finally!!! A smile!!





lovelylady78 said:


> YAY!!!! I don't know why you don't smile more. :happy:





OneWickedAngel said:


> Great Scott Batman! A smile!!



Thanks, Y'all!:blush:


----------



## Lorenzo670

hey alll lorenzo from Chicago 

View attachment n848875651_3062344_4261.jpg


----------



## FishCharming

Lorenzo670 said:


> hey alll lorenzo from Chicago



not this douchebag again...

that's right, i'm a cyber bully, and i am totally okay with it


----------



## HDANGEL15

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> right?
> 
> Anyway, here's my contribution.



*where the argyle socks 
 

why do you look SCARET?

i like the addition of facial something*


----------



## Anjula

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> right?
> 
> Anyway, here's my contribution.



you look sad


----------



## AuntHen

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> right?
> 
> Anyway, here's my contribution.



looking very dapper... am unable to give you "dapper rep"


----------



## vardon_grip

Thanks for all the positive response to the earlier pic post!


----------



## CastingPearls

samuraiscott said:


> SmileySamurai


Very nice, Scott!!!!!


----------



## chicken legs

FishCharming said:


> not this douchebag again...
> 
> that's right, i'm a cyber bully, and i am totally okay with it



I respect a man with cojones, however you may need these...







to contain them


----------



## FishCharming

chicken legs said:


> I respect a man with cojones, however you may need these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to contain them



this dude just irritates the fuck out of me. he shows up out of the blue and posts his pics even though he is clearly neither an FFA/BHM and no matter how many times he gets told he's in the wrong thread he keeps coming back! WTF?!?


----------



## Melian

FishCharming said:


> this dude just irritates the fuck out of me. he shows up out of the blue and posts his pics even though he is clearly neither an FFA/BHM and no matter how many times he gets told he's in the wrong thread he keeps coming back! WTF?!?



Internet people aren't real people....


----------



## escapist

Melian said:


> Internet people aren't real people....



"In fact, in Rand McNally, they wear hats on their feet and hamburgers eat people." - Lisa Simpson


(I've been waiting over 10 years to find a good spot to use that quote)


----------



## freakyfred

Me wearing some of the shirts I made. It's hard for me to smile for the camera ack


----------



## samuraiscott

CastingPearls said:


> Very nice, Scott!!!!!



Thank you, Lainey. <3


----------



## analikesyourface

freakyfred said:


> Me wearing some of the shirts I made. It's hard for me to smile for the camera ack



You look fine with a smile hehe :3


----------



## freakyfred

analikesyourface said:


> You look fine with a smile hehe :3



Aww thank you very much :>


----------



## Pinktutu

freakyfred said:


> Me wearing some of the shirts I made. It's hard for me to smile for the camera ack


Nice smile  I love the shirts too!


----------



## hallowjak

I just found this one, from this summer. I kind of love it. It's tongue-in-cheek. 

View attachment wheent.jpg


----------



## Pinktutu

HAY! Nice truck


----------



## pegz

hallowjak said:


> I just found this one, from this summer. I kind of love it. It's tongue-in-cheek.



Very nice.....


----------



## LeoGibson

I was going through an old pic folder and found this one. I always liked it, it looks like I know what I'm doing when the truth is I think I was just drunk and fooling around.


----------



## tigerlily

freakyfred said:


> Me wearing some of the shirts I made. It's hard for me to smile for the camera ack



Jeeziz you're adorable. Is that a dead mau shirt? 



hallowjak said:


> I just found this one, from this summer. I kind of love it. It's tongue-in-cheek.



You look very laid back and confident there.  What's all the hay for? 



LeoGibson said:


> I was going through an old pic folder and found this one. I always liked it, it looks like I know what I'm doing when the truth is I think I was just drunk and fooling around.



Nice instrument. How long have you been playing?


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> I was going through an old pic folder and found this one. I always liked it, it looks like I know what I'm doing when the truth is I think I was just drunk and fooling around.




You, always with the hot pictures.


----------



## LeoGibson

tigerlily said:


> Nice instrument. How long have you been playing?



Thanks, it was my first electric guitar. At the time this pic was taken I believe I had been playing about 6 months or so.



Surlysomething said:


> You, always with the hot pictures.



:blush::blush::blush:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

cross post, but I enjoyed this gift so muchI think everyone should see it. 
Wearing a gift that I got off of the "amazon wishlist" thread by one of our own magnificent ladies. 






and being attacked by randoms at a concert.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> cross post, but I enjoyed this gift so muchI think everyone should see it.
> Wearing a gift that I got off of the "amazon wishlist" thread by one of our own magnificent ladies.
> 
> and being attacked by randoms at a concert.


*
not gonna tell us who the secret admirer is :happy:

life certainly looks good on you *


----------



## Anjula

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> cross post, but I enjoyed this gift so muchI think everyone should see it.
> Wearing a gift that I got off of the "amazon wishlist" thread by one of our own magnificent ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and being attacked by randoms at a concert.




this pic is uber cute!


----------



## biglynch

ditch the hair an go with fresh air! 

View attachment 385951_10151029558425462_854920461_21869413_1094462461_n.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15

biglynch said:


> ditch the hair an go with fresh air!



liking the NEW look :smitten:


----------



## samuraiscott

Me doing the Hozay with an early Christmas present from Lainey.  

View attachment 381338_2300305068163_1265273760_31886136_929443590_n.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

samuraiscott said:


> Me doing the Hozay with an early Christmas present from Lainey.


Wishing you the best of luck with the ladies in the New Year, Scott.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

samuraiscott said:


> Me doing the Hozay with an early Christmas present from Lainey.



Awesome book and an even better pose


----------



## MystifyMe

IMG_2268 by MystifyMe Concert Photography, on Flickr


----------



## HDANGEL15

MystifyMe said:


> MystifyMe Concert Photography[/url], on Flickr



*I'd tell you how sharp you look...but then you would just go ask for a picture of my boobs (like you already did) :doh:*


----------



## LeoGibson

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I'd tell you how sharp you look...but then you would just go ask for a picture of my boobs (like you already did) :doh:*



Wow, I didn't even know that was on the table. Have I been remiss? J/K


----------



## Surlysomething

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I'd tell you how sharp you look...but then you would just go ask for a picture of my boobs (like you already did) :doh:*


 
Ewwww. :doh:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I'd tell you how sharp you look...but then you would just go ask for a picture of my boobs (like you already did) :doh:*



Classy....


----------



## freakyfred

So a friend of mine sent me some Christmas prezzies and used a green boa as stuffing...

Incoming FABULOUS


----------



## WVMountainrear

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I'd tell you how sharp you look...but then you would just go ask for a picture of my boobs (like you already did) :doh:*



Thank you...I was > < this close to sending him rep for his awesome purple tie. I didn't know that would have obligated me.



freakyfred said:


> So a friend of mine sent me some Christmas prezzies and used a green boa as stuffing...
> 
> Incoming FABULOUS



These made me giggle. A LOT. Super awesome series of pics!!!


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Someone said boobs? Where? I wanna see!


----------



## LeoGibson

Lil BigginZ said:


> Someone said boobs? Where? I wanna see!



Hah, I'm beginning to think it was all just a clever ruse to get us creepers to "out" ourselves.  Drat, foiled again.


----------



## analikesyourface

freakyfred said:


> So a friend of mine sent me some Christmas prezzies and used a green boa as stuffing...
> 
> Incoming FABULOUS



FANTABULOUS PHOTOS SIR.


----------



## Melian

freakyfred said:


> So a friend of mine sent me some Christmas prezzies and used a green boa as stuffing...
> 
> Incoming FABULOUS



That last pic is the best thing ever. Love your expression.


----------



## fritzi

biglynch said:


> ditch the hair an go with fresh air!



:really sad::sad::shocked: - no more Henry VIII - why oh why?? It suits you just perfectly - what a sad ending for 2011.....


----------



## fritzi

freakyfred said:


> So a friend of mine sent me some Christmas prezzies and used a green boa as stuffing...



Great pictures - like out of a 1920's silent movie comedy!


----------



## analikesyourface

warwagon86 said:


> i love summer camp!!! kids are fucking awesome!!!



I know this digging things up, but is that camp jordan? o.o


----------



## freakyfred

lovelylady78 said:


> These made me giggle. A LOT. Super awesome series of pics!!!





analikesyourface said:


> FANTABULOUS PHOTOS SIR.





Melian said:


> That last pic is the best thing ever. Love your expression.



Thanks guys :>



fritzi said:


> Great pictures - like out of a 1920's silent movie comedy!



I actually have something like that!


----------



## topher38

Me being goofy at work... 

View attachment DSCN0048.JPG


----------



## jac1974kra

pic from last summer 

View attachment jac119a.JPG


----------



## fritzi

freakyfred said:


> Thanks guys :>
> 
> 
> 
> I actually have something like that!



Oliver Hardy's grandson! Fabulous!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Yeah, I wear hair accessories, what of it?


----------



## Surlysomething

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Yeah, I wear hair accessories, what of it?


 
Beardo weirdo! :happy:


----------



## HDANGEL15

Surlysomething said:


> Beardo weirdo! :happy:



*seriously what's growing on your face...........
and if you wanted to chose a subtle way to come out of the closet.....
well that's not it*


----------



## jones

Here's when I got to meet Chuck Palahniuk. It was pretty rad. 

View attachment Me_Chuck.jpg


----------



## vardon_grip

jones said:


> Here's when I got to meet Chuck Palahniuk. It was pretty rad.



The 1st rule of meeting Chuck Palahniuk is you do not talk about meeting Chuck Palahniuk.


----------



## Yakatori

2^Sort of looks a bit Bob Saget-y there.


----------



## jones

Hehe...nice one Vardon. Are you a fan? Of Chuck I mean, not me.


----------



## Fatguy21

Ok well I have my pics. Hope you like.[/ATTACH]


----------



## Miskatonic

How about me pre-interview?







I think I rock the shirt and tie thing nicely.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

My nephews kid and I at the family get together






Everyone needs a bathroom mirror shot.


----------



## topher38

If you needed to laugh or smile today here it is enjoy 

View attachment DSC_0006.JPG


----------



## vardon_grip

jones said:


> Hehe...nice one Vardon. Are you a fan? Of Chuck I mean, not me.



I've only seen Choke (w/ Sam Rockwell) and read/seen Fight Club, but I do enjoy his style of writing.
Nice pic!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I am loving all the pictures here (((GOOD STUFF)))*


----------



## jayduhgr8

I was really bored one night a while back and this is what came out


----------



## freakyfred

Messing with my webcam \o/


----------



## topher38

My Best William Murderface 

View attachment DSC_0051-1.JPG


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I haven't posted here in a while, and I figured I might as well save everyone from more of Rick's ass 

The Facial hair is growing in!


----------



## CastingPearls

HAHAHAHAHA 

Great pics guys. Love em all.


----------



## LeoGibson

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I haven't posted here in a while, and I figured I might as well save everyone from more of Rick's ass



For that, many thanks.:bow:


Hozay J Garseeya said:


> The Facial hair is growing in!




Funny, I didn't think Arizona had a Mennonite colony.


----------



## rellis10

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I haven't posted here in a while, and I figured I might as well save everyone from more of Rick's ass
> 
> The Facial hair is growing in!



Hey! What's wrong with my arse!? 

Just kidding , awesome pic man.


----------



## hbighappy

Happy For Steak look


----------



## hbighappy

Last one did not work 


MY yum steak look


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

Not sure how awesome it is, but one of me in the Nerd Cave tonight, post-head shave, post-contacts (I wear glasses in the evening), chilling and reading up on graphics cards.

FYI, that's a H.R. Giger print behind me, "The Way of the Magician" 

View attachment Picture 5 (Small).jpg


----------



## metabliss

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Not sure how awesome it is, but one of me in the Nerd Cave tonight, post-head shave, post-contacts (I wear glasses in the evening), chilling and reading up on graphics cards.
> 
> FYI, that's a H.R. Giger print behind me, "The Way of the Magician"


 Great pic! I love H.R. Giger. I only own one print though-Biomechanoid 75


----------



## fat hiker

hbighappy said:


> Last one did not work
> 
> 
> MY yum steak look



Love the shirt - "America's next top Gordo" - great ambition!


----------



## Bearsy

Forever alone? More like for-_never_ alone!


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

They tend to call that masturbation.


----------



## analikesyourface

Bearsy said:


> Forever alone? More like for-_never_ alone!




This photo... just made writing about Genocide for a class.... completely unimportant xD


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Was nice enough out not to wear my hoodie. I got caught off guard with photo


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Lil BigginZ said:


> Was nice enough out not to wear my hoodie. I got caught off guard with photo



sick shirt . . . but you're melting away!


----------



## freakyfred

What do ya mean I gotta get up in the morning???


----------



## WomanlyHips

topher38 said:


> If you needed to laugh or smile today here it is enjoy



Want that sweater!


----------



## SuzyQutsy

FishCharming said:


> not this douchebag again...
> 
> that's right, i'm a cyber bully, and i am totally okay with it



Why is this guy a douche bag?


----------



## Zowie

FishCharming said:


> this dude just irritates the fuck out of me. he shows up out of the blue and posts his pics even though he is clearly neither an FFA/BHM and no matter how many times he gets told he's in the wrong thread he keeps coming back! WTF?!?



I believe that was the reason.

Also... of all things to pick out of this thread?!


----------



## Surlysomething

Zowie said:


> I believe that was the reason.
> 
> Also... of all things to pick out of this thread?!


 

I think he meant to answer that in another thread.

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=75751&page=17

Fish?


----------



## Zowie

Surlysomething said:


> I think he meant to answer that in another thread.
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=75751&page=17
> 
> Fish?



Hahaha, I couldn't figure out why you linked me at first, but then it was glorious. He's not a bad guy, he just seems to have no idea what's going on. And of course we'll mock anyone for that.


----------



## Surlysomething

Zowie said:


> Hahaha, I couldn't figure out why you linked me at first, but then it was glorious. He's not a bad guy, he just seems to have no idea what's going on. And of course we'll mock anyone for that.


 
Who? Fish or guitar dude? Haha.


----------



## Zowie

Surlysomething said:


> Who? Fish or guitar dude? Haha.



Guitar guy in this case. I have infinite love for Mr. Fish.


----------



## SuzyQutsy

No I was wondering because I am puzzled at the intensity of everyones reaction to this guy. Is there a back story I am missing, has this guy been here before with another name? I, just on the face of it, could not see anything apparent in his posts that would explain the intensity of peoples reaction to him. ???


----------



## Surlysomething

Zowie said:


> Guitar guy in this case. I have infinite love for Mr. Fish.


 
Haha. I figured. But you never know around here!


----------



## FishCharming

SuzyQutsy said:


> No I was wondering because I am puzzled at the intensity of everyones reaction to this guy. Is there a back story I am missing, has this guy been here before with another name? I, just on the face of it, could not see anything apparent in his posts that would explain the intensity of peoples reaction to him. ???



this is the fat guy section. it's our little cozy corner of this den of perversion and feeding machines and as such we protect it, with extreme snark when necessary. Lorenzo pops up every few months, posts a bunch of pictures on our board and then asks why panties aren't being thrown at him. we explain what BHM means and why no one throws panties at him here and he responds by posting more pictures of himself. then he goes away and comes back and does it again. that is why. it's like me going and repeatedly posting pictures of my bacon-wrapped cock all over a vegan lesbian board....


----------



## Lil BigginZ

FishCharming said:


> it's like me going and repeatedly posting pictures of my bacon-wrapped cock all over a vegan lesbian board....



So much win in this sentence!

Btw someone needs to find a vegan lesbian forum right now and troll it with Bacon wrapped Cock for shits and giggles.


----------



## SuzyQutsy

Thanks for the explaination.


----------



## LeoGibson

FishCharming said:


> .... bacon-wrapped cock....



I didn't think it was possible, but you sir have done what no other mortal and two separate religions could never do. You have finally found the one instance where I grudgingly would have to turn down an offer for that most succulent of pork meat. Bravo to you.


----------



## big_lad27

Playing on the xbox kinect round a friends house over the weekend


----------



## BigChaz

big_lad27 said:


> Playing on the xbox kinect round a friends house over the weekend



Do you do MMA?


----------



## big_lad27

I do indeed, mma and jeet kun do


----------



## BigChaz

big_lad27 said:


> I do indeed, mma and jeet kun do



Ok, cool. I had to check, because people who wear tapout and dont do any MMA or martial arts / fighting are posers and deserve my ridicule.


----------



## big_lad27

Haha can't fault you with that one. MMA is reliatively new to me in combat sports, from a young age I did Judo and Karate then made the switch a couple of years ago. Are you into it yourself?


----------



## BigChaz

big_lad27 said:


> Haha can't fault you with that one. MMA is reliatively new to me in combat sports, from a young age I did Judo and Karate then made the switch a couple of years ago. Are you into it yourself?



I love watching, but no sports for this guy. I hang out with a crowd that is into a lot of MMA and Jiu-Jitsu so I tend to be around those kind of people a lot. We always laugh at the "tough" guys wearing tap out and shit and walking like their too muscular to properly move their arms next to their body and whatnot. You know that stupid duck walk guys do when they want to pretend they are so muscular they can't move properly?

Good times. I am a huge fatass though, so I don't make fun of them because of the physical ability, just the mental part! I am at least fair about it!


----------



## biglynch

few more of the old bugger partying while i still can 

View attachment chris farley.jpg


View attachment smirk.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

big_lad27 said:


> Playing on the xbox kinect round a friends house over the weekend


Nice!



biglynch said:


> few more of the old bugger partying while i still can


LOL! I snorted hard at the blond. Love it! 

Looking GOOD guys!


----------



## biglynch

everyone loves Chris Farley hair


----------



## FishCharming

i think the vest is a total success! too much black but i just happened to be wearing a black shirt.


----------



## Surlysomething

FishCharming said:


> i think the vest is a total success! too much black but i just happened to be wearing a black shirt.




Not a fan of the vest. But I really like the tie and black button down shirts rock.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

FishCharming said:


> i think the vest is a total success! too much black but i just happened to be wearing a black shirt.


 
I like the black vest/shirt combo, it's a good look on you. I also like your stance, expression and specs - give us more.


----------



## topher38

FishCharming said:


> i think the vest is a total success! too much black but i just happened to be wearing a black shirt.



Have to agree I like wearing vests with a suit. looking sharp!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I love dress clothes, but when I'm not I work I like play it down and wear shirts made for kids.


----------



## Bearsy

I had to shave my beard for my new job and I hate how I look without facial hair, so this is the beginning of a mustache experiment.


----------



## Melian

FishCharming said:


> i think the vest is a total success! too much black but i just happened to be wearing a black shirt.



Hot.



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I love dress clothes, but when I'm not I work I like play it down and wear shirts made for kids.



Hot.



Bearsy said:


> I had to shave my beard for my new job and I hate how I look without facial hair, so this is the beginning of a mustache experiment.



Ok, it's totally a matter of personal taste and all that....but when you cut your hair short, you looked 1000x better. Minus facial hair = another 1000x better. I'd say, "lose the mustache."


----------



## Surlysomething

Melian said:


> Ok, it's totally a matter of personal taste and all that....but when you cut your hair short, you looked 1000x better. Minus facial hair = another 1000x better. I'd say, "lose the mustache."


 

I TOTALLY agree.


----------



## fritzi

Bearsy said:


>





Melian said:


> Hot. Hot.
> 
> Ok, it's totally a matter of personal taste and all that....but when you cut your hair short, you looked 1000x better. Minus facial hair = another 1000x better.



I can only wholeheartedly third that!

On this, I'm still debating:

I'd say, "lose the mustache."

In general, I agree.
But on this picture you have the 1930's cool mobster look - like being Al Capone's personal accountant or so - which I personally find pretty sexy.

So can we have a second picture to consolidate the judgment?


----------



## Lil BigginZ

*Ducks from Melians "No facial hair" tomatoes*


----------



## JetPackMando

... We're doing a steampunk version of "Midsummer Night's Dream"... Okay, my best friend dyed it, but, whatevs... It has a vague purple hue at the moment...:happy: 

View attachment 402060_1840511030734_1779308170_913128_2118972687_n.jpg


----------



## Melian

Lil BigginZ said:


> *Ducks from Melians "No facial hair" tomatoes*



*launches the "no facial hair" tactical ballistic missiles*

Haha. Ok, with you, it's basically part of your personality...so I'll only bug you about it every now and then


----------



## SitiTomato

Melian said:


> Ok, it's totally a matter of personal taste and all that....but when you cut your hair short, you looked 1000x better. Minus facial hair = another 1000x better. I'd say, "lose the mustache."



As recovering goatee addict I have to agree. It was pretty bad, in back alleys turning tricks for beard trimmer batteries.

Clean shaven for a year, I had no idea there was a handsome face lurking under my scraggly beard hair all these years.

Plus no more itchy face! 

@Bearsy I'd like to see it without the mustache as well


----------



## freakyfred

Two pics out of the blue. Although one has an awesome pac-man shirt!


----------



## coyote wild

Currently, my favorite picture of me. 

View attachment 400419_10100850119455599_826924_61285457_118637482_n.jpg


----------



## Anjula

Bearsy said:


> I had to shave my beard for my new job and I hate how I look without facial hair, so this is the beginning of a mustache experiment.



I agree about the short hair but sweety you rock with FACIAL HAIR!

keep the beard!


----------



## JetPackMando

I have no idea how to reply to comments, but, thank you, and yes I will post pics in costume! Jesus loves you and so do I!! (By the way, if someone wants to clue me in on how to reply to comments, I would be very grateful!)


----------



## Angel

JetPackMando said:


> I have no idea how to reply to comments, but, thank you, and yes I will post pics in costume! Jesus loves you and so do I!! (By the way, if someone wants to clue me in on how to reply to comments, I would be very grateful!)



To reply to a specific post, left click the blue oval QUOTE button below the post. Type your reply; then scroll down and click on "Submit Reply".

To reply to multiple posts : click the "+ icon below the post on each of the posts you want to reply to, the left click the blue oval QUOTE button. Type your replies between (and under) the individual quoted posts. After replying to all the posts, scroll down and click "Submit Reply".


----------



## JetPackMando

Angel said:


> To reply to a specific post, left click the blue oval QUOTE button below the post. Type your reply; then scroll down and click on "Submit Reply".
> 
> To reply to multiple posts : click the "+ icon below the post on each of the posts you want to reply to, the left click the blue oval QUOTE button. Type your replies between (and under) the individual quoted posts. After replying to all the posts, scroll down and click "Submit Reply".



Thank you so much! But I meant the comments that actually show up in my profile that don't seem to show up on the thread... That's the part that's confusing me...


----------



## Tad

JetPackMando said:


> Thank you so much! But I meant the comments that actually show up in my profile that don't seem to show up on the thread... That's the part that's confusing me...



There is no system for replying to them--they are sent using the 'rep' system. There is no particular need to respond to each of those, as people know that you can't directly reply. However, if you click on the name of someone who sent you a rep comment it should take you to their profile, and there should be an option there to send a private message to them, if you want to do so.


----------



## Bighairyman

Oh ladies, I am single. :smitten: 

View attachment newshirt.jpg


----------



## tigerlily

coyote wild said:


> Currently, my favorite picture of me.




I Lol'd, I did.  



Bighairyman said:


> Oh ladies, I am single. :smitten:



Awww! You're adorable!


----------



## JetPackMando

Tad said:


> There is no system for replying to them--they are sent using the 'rep' system. There is no particular need to respond to each of those, as people know that you can't directly reply. However, if you click on the name of someone who sent you a rep comment it should take you to their profile, and there should be an option there to send a private message to them, if you want to do so.



Thank you for clearing that up! I knew if there was a system, I couldn't find it!


----------



## Bighairyman

Just another picture of me in another new shirt. 

View attachment 20120226_044645.jpg


----------



## fritzi

Bighairyman said:


> Just another picture of me in another new shirt.



Nice shirt - cute guy!


----------



## Bearsy

It's gone! 
I'll put up a better pic soon. I'm getting a haircut in a few days so I'll post one then.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

Not sure how awesome it is, but a daytime shot of the scientist in his native habitat. Sorta meh. If you squint real hard you can pick out the Pleiades constellation on my forehead... 

View attachment mec_030112.jpg


----------



## topher38

I don't always drink beer, but when I do I get hammered. Stay drunk my friends 

View attachment P2280018.JPG


View attachment IMGP0232.JPG


View attachment IMGP0241.JPG


----------



## JetPackMando

Just fondling a huge statue on the grounds of The University of Oklahoma during our regional Kennedy Center American College Theatre Festival. Good times.


----------



## Anjula

Bearsy said:


> It's gone!
> I'll put up a better pic soon. I'm getting a haircut in a few days so I'll post one then.




WHAT THE HELL HAPPENED TO MY BELOVED BEARD!? and a creepy mustache...


----------



## Bearsy

Anjula said:


> WHAT THE HELL HAPPENED TO MY BELOVED BEARD!? and a creepy mustache...



I'm not allowed to have a beard at my job and my creepy mustache sucked so I'm naked now


----------



## Anjula

Bearsy said:


> I'm not allowed to have a beard at my job and my creepy mustache sucked so I'm naked now



OH NOOOO :<<<<


----------



## Lil BigginZ

I know how much you ladies just LOVE the headless body pics. What about the bodyless head pics?


----------



## Mordecai

I thought I'd get a snappy new haircut.


----------



## Melian

I just wanted to quote everything on the last few pages here and leave comments such as "get rid of your beard" and "good job, no beard," but that would take too long


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Melian said:


> I just wanted to quote everything on the last few pages here and leave comments such as "get rid of your beard" and "good job, no beard," but that would take too long



I got a funeral to go to. I made an agreement to shave the beard but keep the hawk. I can deal with that, since I just got my hawk back and don't want to lose it so fast.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Melian said:


> I just wanted to quote everything on the last few pages here and leave comments such as "get rid of your beard" and "good job, no beard," but that would take too long



Do I get the seal of approval now?


----------



## fat hiker

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I love dress clothes, but when I'm not I work I like play it down and wear shirts made for kids.



Made for kids who come in what, size 3XL?


----------



## Surlysomething

Lil BigginZ said:


> Do I get the seal of approval now?




Lookin' good, R!


----------



## pdesil071189

*New*


----------



## HDANGEL15

Lil BigginZ said:


> Do I get the seal of approval now?



*yup....not into scruffy unshaped beards...but like the head grooming*


----------



## Melian

Lil BigginZ said:


> Do I get the seal of approval now?



Oh yeah. Totally. That's what needed to happen :wubu:


----------



## Anjula

Lil BigginZ said:


> Do I get the seal of approval now?



buhahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahah


----------



## bigpapi4u

Me right now doing some errands 

View attachment ForumRunner_20120315_145816.jpg


----------



## jayduhgr8

I was waiting on a ride at the train station in Washington, D.C.


----------



## topher38

Just playing around no sleep this week makes me do crazy things 

View attachment 20120315_1-2.JPG


----------



## freakyfred

This is the first Paddys day in like ten years where I actually wore something green. Ah well~

Also this shirt advertises a fictional tavern. Its like *double irish!!!*


----------



## topher38

pulling old clothes out, seeing if they fit.. 

View attachment DSCN0048-1.JPG


----------



## KittyCourtz

topher38 said:


> pulling old clothes out, seeing if they fit..



=D Love the hair/facial hair combo.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Treach said:


> Someone went n' uploaded some new pictures of me! Two more from the wedding (one of my friend PJ and I serenading the room with "Since You've Been Gone" by Weird Al because we're total nerds, and another of me being Class Masterson) and one from the convention I went to last month (the coronation of King Drunk)



You are nerdy adorable! And nerdy is a good thing!


----------



## Kazak

one at work View attachment 101611


----------



## KittyCourtz

@Kazak: Very nice. =)

*really loves facial hair* XD


----------



## biglynch

looking at a ton of older pics today, so i thought i might share a few. 

View attachment 51551.jpg


View attachment 194_13791722618_730752618_799399_6166_n.jpg


View attachment 59173_441891060002_516875002_5333329_104457_n.jpg


View attachment 2629_69630182618_730752618_2329809_4900699_n.jpg


----------



## RentonBob

Completed my first 5k event today. Had a lot of fun doing it 
 
The guy in the black shorts, shirt and hat high 5'd me as I crossed the finish line  

View attachment Hawks5k13.JPG


----------



## HDANGEL15

RentonBob said:


> Completed my first 5k event today. Had a lot of fun doing it
> 
> The guy in the black shorts, shirt and hat high 5'd me as I crossed the finish line


*
^5 (((((BOB)))) awesome on you!!!*


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

RentonBob said:


> Completed my first 5k event today. Had a lot of fun doing it
> 
> The guy in the black shorts, shirt and hat high 5'd me as I crossed the finish line



That is some accomplishment! Congratulations! :bow:


----------



## RentonBob

Thanks for the rep and nice comments to everyone


----------



## LeoGibson

Since I only do it about once a year, I figured I'd join the other fellas and post a completely clean shaven picture.


----------



## Linda

RentonBob said:


> Completed my first 5k event today. Had a lot of fun doing it
> 
> The guy in the black shorts, shirt and hat high 5'd me as I crossed the finish line



:bow: Awesomesauce!!!



LeoGibson said:


> Since I only do it about once a year, I figured I'd join the other fellas and post a completely clean shaven picture.



Woot!Woot! Sexay!


----------



## freakyfred

Too many eggs aaaaAAA!!!!!


----------



## RentonBob

Linda said:


> :bow: Awesomesauce!!!
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Anjula

freakyfred said:


> Too many eggs aaaaAAA!!!!!



hahahah, awesome pic!


----------



## rellis10

Feeling smart after work


----------



## topher38

freakyfred said:


> Too many eggs aaaaAAA!!!!!



Man that is a great photo love it


----------



## JenFromOC

Kazak said:


> one at work View attachment 101611



The love of my life....so far away now....hehe


----------



## JenFromOC

Lil BigginZ said:


> *Ducks from Melians "No facial hair" tomatoes*



Goddamn, I'm in love with you......


----------



## CastingPearls

JenFromOC said:


> Goddamn, I'm in love with you......


He IS hot, isn't he?


----------



## Smite

I'm losing weight for a unspecified reason, so I figured i'd take one last photo for the community that helped me get through college and meet some women, heh, before i'm not welcome anymore! 

I just came from a pretty hard workout so sorry for being sweaty  

View attachment goodbye.jpg


----------



## analikesyourface

Smite said:


> I'm losing weight for a unspecified reason, so I figured i'd take one last photo for the community that helped me get through college and meet some women, heh, before i'm not welcome anymore!
> 
> I just came from a pretty hard workout so sorry for being sweaty



You're very cute ^_^ And although I am very open to people wanting to get healthy/fit/whatever, I'd still say it's a loss. But good luck ^_^


----------



## Smite

Thanks and thanks!

edit: oh and northern new england represent!


----------



## Linda

Smite said:


> I'm losing weight for a unspecified reason, so I figured i'd take one last photo for the community that helped me get through college and meet some women, heh, before i'm not welcome anymore!
> 
> I just came from a pretty hard workout so sorry for being sweaty




I am pretty sure you don't have to leave just because your getting healthier and losing weight.


----------



## Kazak

JenFromOC said:


> The love of my life....so far away now....hehe


the what of whos hunh?


----------



## JenFromOC

Kazak said:


> the what of whos hunh?



I was just teasing lol.....enjoy pics of you


----------



## Kazak

JenFromOC said:


> I was just teasing lol.....enjoy pics of you


yeah I kinda figured you were teasin. and thanks, it's nice to be enjoyed in some way


----------



## ManBeef

30lbs lighter n no more crunch berry hair...


----------



## LeoGibson

Too much down time at work.


----------



## JetPackMando

...in costume from our steampunk production of Shakespeare's "A Midsummer Night's Dream", but I hated the pics I took, still do, but I never got a chance to take any others... Anyhoozles, have to keep my promise, so...


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> Too much down time at work.



Time to wrangle the horses, dinner's almost ready!


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Time to wrangle the horses, dinner's almost ready!



You ain't kidding, I took this one late in the day and was ready to wrangle the horses and get home to dinner. Plus I was definitely ready for the bunkhouse as well.

One more pic for me to whore, getting all artsy playing around with the new photo editor on photobucket.


----------



## topher38

LeoGibson said:


> You ain't kidding, I took this one late in the day and was ready to wrangle the horses and get home to dinner. Plus I was definitely ready for the bunkhouse as well.
> 
> One more pic for me to whore, getting all artsy playing around with the new photo editor on photobucket.



That is cool, been doing the same thing making 1984ish posters big brother type stuff.


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> You ain't kidding, I took this one late in the day and was ready to wrangle the horses and get home to dinner. Plus I was definitely ready for the bunkhouse as well.
> 
> One more pic for me to whore, getting all artsy playing around with the new photo editor on photobucket.




I like it! :bow:


----------



## topher38

wrong photo


----------



## topher38

me without beard.. look like I am out looking for protection money 

View attachment DSC_0006-002.JPG


----------



## ManBeef

Leo looks like a straight sawed off welding hombre lol. I want facial hair now... Just to have


----------



## balletguy

not sure if this is awesome...but it was after a day o drinking... 

View attachment Photo.JPG


----------



## MrSensible

Well, I wouldn't call them "awesome" but, as someone who hates taking pics, they're all I have at the moment.

This is probably about a year old, attempting to force a smile heh.







Old pics (probably about 3 years), back when I had longer hair (I kind of miss it, although it had a tendency to get frizzy as hell). I guess I was going for a "WTF" expression in that first one, but I'm not entirely sure...











And then one when I finally parted ways with my hair, which is pretty much how I go these days. Sigh, I look so angry in these :doh:. Forcing a smile for a picture has never been a specialty of mine.


----------



## Melian

MrSensible, you are cute, but I think you should abandon the forced smile and go for a look that is both grim and cvlt.


----------



## Fish

I have a hard time defining any images of myself as "awesome", so here's pics of me trying to DO something awesome, awkwardly. (I actually did fairly well for never having used a bow and arrow before in my life.) 

View attachment 416888_3134954166788_1052839473_3017988_1235486381_n.jpg


View attachment 426259_3134955286816_1052839473_3017990_1932705745_n.jpg


----------



## MrSensible

Melian said:


> MrSensible, you are cute, but I think you should abandon the forced smile and go for a look that is both grim and cvlt.



It took a shameful google search, but I think I see your point . Don't let the plad shirt fool you though; it's not that I particularly like that style it's just... I really don't have much of a style at all lol. I guess I've never really cared too much about clothing and/or shopping. I really like some of the art on their shirts though - I'd definitely wear stuff like that.

Thanks for the rep and the comment. That made my day :happy:.


----------



## theronin23

In the words of someone else e-famous. BOOM HEADSHOT!







I got a headshot taken for Rent!!


----------



## LeoGibson

Smite said:


> Thanks and thanks!
> 
> edit: oh and northern new england represent!


I just noticed your title under your user name, another Misfits fan?


topher38 said:


> That is cool, been doing the same thing making 1984ish posters big brother type stuff.


Thanks, I like that style too. Now I want to take a lot my old pics and play around with them.


Surlysomething said:


> I like it! :bow:


Thanks!


ManBeef said:


> Leo looks like a straight sawed off welding hombre lol. I want facial hair now... Just to have


You totally should, a nice handlebar 'stache!!
On the sawed off thing, you're actually not far off. I used to have a .410 that I sawed off down to a pistol grip with a 6 inch barrel. I was around 19 or so and a friends dad, a 6'6 300 lb. mountain of a man relieved me of it for my own good, and looking back at the craziness around me at the time, he probably kept me from a little state paid vacation. 


Everyone else, thanks for the comments and the rep!


----------



## Lil BigginZ

theronin23 said:


> In the words of someone else e-famous. BOOM HEADSHOT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a headshot taken for Rent!!



Are you missing a ball?


----------



## theronin23

Lil BigginZ said:


> Are you missing a ball?



On my cart, yeah. Came off long ago.


----------



## ManBeef

LeoGibson said:


> I just noticed your title under your user name, another Misfits fan?
> 
> Thanks, I like that style too. Now I want to take a lot my old pics and play around with them.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> You totally should, a nice handlebar 'stache!!
> On the sawed off thing, you're actually not far off. I used to have a .410 that I sawed off down to a pistol grip with a 6 inch barrel. I was around 19 or so and a friends dad, a 6'6 300 lb. mountain of a man relieved me of it for my own good, and looking back at the craziness around me at the time, he probably kept me from a little state paid vacation.
> 
> 
> Everyone else, thanks for the comments and the rep!



Lmao. Ima get a facial hair transplant. I also seem to have missed the word welding instead of wielding. I hate typos.


----------



## balletguy

Um not an awesome pic but here it is anyway 

View attachment nnnnnnnn.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15

balletguy said:


> Um not an awesome pic but here it is anyway



*I beg to differ....................:smitten:
Where you been....

but what's up
with that NAME?????*


----------



## balletguy

Thanks. I was a dancer and I am a guy so I guess thats where the screen name came from


----------



## BigChaz

balletguy said:


> Thanks. I was a dancer and I am a guy so I guess thats where the screen name came from



You look like a jovial person and I like jovial people.


----------



## HDANGEL15

BigChaz said:


> You look like a jovial person and I like jovial people.



*true that but not like a ballet dancer.....so much*


----------



## analikesyourface

Smite said:


> Thanks and thanks!
> 
> edit: oh and northern new england represent!



Woo! Very few people on here seem to be from our neck of the woods  And if they are.. they move to places like florida! *grumble grumble* damn you ronin!:batting:


----------



## Marlayna

balletguy said:


> Um not an awesome pic but here it is anyway


Hello handsome, any vids of you dancing anywhere? Please.:smitten:


----------



## Marlayna

Lil BigginZ said:


> Are you missing a ball?


LOL, it took me a while to figure that one out.


----------



## balletguy

thanks for the kind words


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Went for a nice 43°F Creek Swim today. 

View attachment 09.jpg


View attachment IMG_20120421_172522.jpg


----------



## TwilightStarr

Geodetic_Effect said:


> Went for a nice 43°F Creek Swim today.



Look at that sexy guy freezing his butt off in the creek!


----------



## AngedeVauzelle

TwilightStarr said:


> Look at that sexy guy freezing his butt off in the creek!









I'm a Boy, I'm a girl, I'm a tree...but I'm crazy ;-)


----------



## Thelonious

Me at Fiesta! Seeing a band called the Spazzmatics, and just finished off a turkey leg. 

View attachment me42412.jpg


----------



## balletguy

BigChaz said:


> You look like a jovial person and I like jovial people.



thanks chaz, I am


----------



## samuraiscott

Here's a recent one. 

View attachment 538815_3011220000592_1265273760_32172643_634389968_n.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

These pics are all GREAT!!!! Thanks guys!


----------



## balletguy

not really an awesome pic..more of a pic after a few vodkas...


----------



## balletguy

opps and here is the pic 

View attachment Photo04281802.jpg


----------



## fat_viking_bloke

I look so damn proud in this pic. I don't know what I'm so chuffed about though. :/


----------



## fat_viking_bloke

here it is 

View attachment Photo on 2012-04-30 at 14.11.jpg


----------



## thomaswolf

Always loved this one of me and my dog able








And heres a closeup of him


----------



## HDANGEL15

thomaswolf said:


> Always loved this one of me and my dog able
> 
> 
> 
> And heres a closeup of him
> 
> [



*awwwww sucker for cute guy/doggie shots.....sweeeeet*


----------



## thomaswolf

HDANGEL15 said:


> *awwwww sucker for cute guy/doggie shots.....sweeeeet*



Thanks ill tell the dog too haha


----------



## biglynch

giving me a bottle was not a good idea... i made many peeps drunk. 

View attachment rsz_img_7265.jpg


----------



## freakyfred

I just got the greatest shirt ever!


----------



## analikesyourface

freakyfred said:


> I just got the greatest shirt ever!



Me gusta. I'm kind of jealous.


----------



## cakeboy

Dicking around early this morning with my iPhone and filters. More to come


----------



## daddyoh70

Bored at work...
Here's me being awesomely serious






and then being awesomely goofy


----------



## DWright5

These are a bit old, from Halloween 2010, but thought maybe some might appreciate my juvenile, naughty sense of humor! 











P.S.- I know I needed a haircut!


----------



## deanbpm

Last weekend, a couple of hours before everything became hazy.


----------



## HDANGEL15

deanbpm said:


> Last weekend, a couple of hours before everything became hazy.


*
whoooooa HOTTIE ALERT!!!!! 

and all of 28 and across the pond......*


----------



## deanbpm

Aw thank you my dear :blush:


----------



## The Fat Man

An older picture but still pretty much me. I've shaved the facial hair and gotten new glasses since this picture was taken.


----------



## JetPackMando

...Well, at least a lot closer to my natural color than silver/grey.


----------



## BigWheels

https://plus.google.com/photos/113119023242841663391/albums/5656749894281958385/5744461680188472098

OK!!! Well, you get to see all my family & kids and as a bonus, YOU GET TO SEE ME!!!!!!

Just follow the stupid link


----------



## CastingPearls

BigWheels said:


>


Keep trying.


----------



## analikesyourface

The Fat Man said:


> An older picture but still pretty much me. I've shaved the facial hair and gotten new glasses since this picture was taken.



You're so cute :3 I like your hair, it looks wicked soft haha.


----------



## BigWheels

BigWheels said:


> https://plus.google.com/photos/113119023242841663391/albums/5656749894281958385/5744461680188472098
> 
> OK!!! Well, you get to see all my family & kids and as a bonus, YOU GET TO SEE ME!!!!!!
> 
> Just follow the stupid link



Can someone let me know if this link is working... Thanks


----------



## BigWheels

analikesyourface said:


> Woo! Very few people on here seem to be from our neck of the woods  And if they are.. they move to places like florida! *grumble grumble* damn you ronin!:batting:



Does Burlington, VT count??


----------



## mjbmxz

Me at my cousin's wedding.


----------



## BigChaz

mjbmxz said:


> Me at my cousin's wedding.



Who is that guy drinking out of you?


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Wall sits with a 200 lb. stone 

View attachment stone.jpg


----------



## Tad

Geodetic_Effect said:


> Wall sits with a 200 lb. stone



Ow? 

(I'd think that would hurt where it sits on your thighs?)

But impressive!


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Tad said:


> Ow?
> 
> (I'd think that would hurt where it sits on your thighs?)
> 
> But impressive!



lol, It definitely doesn't feel good.


----------



## fritzi

Geodetic_Effect said:


> Wall sits with a 200 lb. stone



Somehow the stone age comes to mind.....


----------



## fritzi

analikesyourface said:


> You're so cute :3 I like your hair, it looks wicked soft haha.



Oh yes ... that's hair I also highly approve of :smitten:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

daddyoh70 said:


> and then being awesomely goofy



You look like Lewis Black in the second picture. Seems fitting for you ;-)


----------



## Marlayna

All of you guys are very appealing in your own way. :smitten::kiss2:


----------



## charlieversion2

Time for a cookout and some corn!


----------



## escapist

Thelonious said:


> Me at Fiesta! Seeing a band called the Spazzmatics, and just finished off a turkey leg.



I'm just glad I'm not the only one who has this style of beard!


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Fun at the park 

View attachment log.jpg


----------



## ImReallyGoodWithAFork

Here's a few recent ones.


----------



## James10




----------



## RentonBob

Making my pic even more awesome by adding Hozay  

View attachment Bob&Jose.jpg


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

RentonBob said:


> Making my pic even more awesome by adding Hozay



Look at those sexy mother fuckers!


----------



## James10

here is a side pic of me

http://db.tt/vyaNSJWI


----------



## RentonBob

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Look at those sexy mother fuckers!



Austin said this about us 

View attachment Austin.jpg


----------



## Librarygirl

RentonBob said:


> Making my pic even more awesome by adding Hozay



Great pic!! Not one but two big handsome men....And a nice backdrop worthy of a travel guide. More please...!


----------



## Linda

RentonBob said:


> Making my pic even more awesome by adding Hozay





Now that is a picture full of awesomeness!!!


----------



## vanilla_gorilla_503

haven't posted here in two years..whoaa.. 

View attachment 21965_296944981434_651976434_3254711_3600251_n.jpg


View attachment 62351_431480067103_706507103_5238716_7741402_n.jpg


View attachment 21965_296944926434_4526585_n.jpg


View attachment 13338_189871881434_2389984_n.jpg


----------



## fritzi

RentonBob said:


> Making my pic even more awesome by adding Hozay



Simply looks like an advertisement for having a good time!
Great pic!


----------



## Sasquatch!

fritzi said:


> Simply looks like an advertisement for having a good time!
> Great pic!



"Good times-- you should try them"?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Sasquatch! said:


> "Good times-- you should try them"?



I prefer:

"hozay is...good times."
"RentonBob is...good times."


----------



## Tad

RentonBob said:


> Making my pic even more awesome by adding Hozay



Awesomeness


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

dont know if it's awesome but my ear looks deformed in it so that's kinda awesome.


----------



## topher38

RentonBob said:


> Making my pic even more awesome by adding Hozay



That is a great photo guys.


----------



## Surlysomething

Thanks for all the great pics, boys. :bow:


----------



## Linda

WhiteHotRazor said:


> dont know if it's awesome but my ear looks deformed in it so that's kinda awesome.





Umm ...I am thinking awesome.


----------



## Surlysomething

ImReallyGoodWithAFork said:


> Here's a few recent ones.




Handsome! Love the beard (and the duck).


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Linda said:


> Umm ...I am thinking awesome.



Samezies. I wouldn't not mind looking like WHR


----------



## topher38

Was given a new tie, man I feel old when brother or sister's kids give me ties as gifts LOL 

View attachment DSC_0009-002.JPG


----------



## freakyfred

doo-doo-do-dooo


----------



## analikesyourface

ImReallyGoodWithAFork said:


> Here's a few recent ones.



I really dig your hair. I want to get my hair dyed like that, but work won't let me >..<


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I kind of blend into the wall, great burgers, AMAZING bacon.


----------



## Tad

They should really use you in their ads...."We get the Hozay thumbs up!"


----------



## TwilightStarr

Just want to say Thank you to the following people for posting pictures



ImReallyGoodWithAFork said:


>





vanilla_gorilla_503 said:


> haven't posted here in two years..whoaa..





WhiteHotRazor said:


> dont know if it's awesome but my ear looks deformed in it so that's kinda awesome.



Thanks for making my heart beat accelerate and brightening up my day with that sexiness


----------



## michiganbhm

Sorry about the weird sideways glare lol


----------



## ImReallyGoodWithAFork

TwilightStarr said:


> Just want to say Thank you to the following people for posting pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for making my heart beat accelerate and brightening up my day with that sexiness


 Yeah we have similar looks it seems..lol. Thanks lady!


----------



## ImReallyGoodWithAFork




----------



## TwilightStarr

ImReallyGoodWithAFork said:


> Yeah we have similar looks it seems..lol. Thanks lady!



You are very welcome  
I never pass up an opportunity to admire beauty and sexiness :blush:


----------



## samuraiscott

Here I am with my KISS Snuggie on. It's cold in herrrrrrrre. 

View attachment WebCamera.jpg


----------



## Mordecai

It looked like a hat to me.


----------



## Kamily

samuraiscott said:


> Here I am with my KISS Snuggie on. It's cold in herrrrrrrre.




You are ready to rock and roll all night, and party every day.


----------



## CastingPearls

Kamily said:


> You are ready to rock and roll all night, and party every day.


BUT FIRST, he's gonna take a widdle nap. lol


----------



## samuraiscott

Kamily said:


> You are ready to rock and roll all night, and party every day.





CastingPearls said:


> BUT FIRST, he's gonna take a widdle nap. lol



I would rep you both, but I am out! Thanks, ladies.  Y'all are awesome.


----------



## Kamily

samuraiscott said:


> I would rep you both, but I am out! Thanks, ladies.  Y'all are awesome.





Yes I am as a matter of fact! LOL


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Fuckin shit up!!


----------



## LeoGibson

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Fuckin shit up!!



Fuckin' Beautiful sir.


----------



## LeoGibson

cross posted shot of me learning piano!


----------



## daddyoh70

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Fuckin shit up!!



Hozay+Guinness= Possibly one of the most awesome pics ever posted :bow:


----------



## Librarygirl

daddyoh70 said:


> Hozay+Guinness= Possibly one of the most awesome pics ever posted :bow:



I'll second that!


----------



## Surlysomething

So many i'd love to have sex with.

I said it. So what?


----------



## hbighappy

hope you guys like it


----------



## Kamily

Surlysomething said:


> So many i'd love to have sex with.
> 
> I said it. So what?




OMG me too!!! :eat2:


----------



## samuraiscott

Kamily said:


> OMG me too!!! :eat2:



Word? :batting:


----------



## biglynch

anger face!!! ruddy England..... yes WWE fans THAT is a Wade Barrett shirt


----------



## biglynch

yerp... this a sad Aiden. 

View attachment 380577_10151002321019741_574585328_n.jpg


----------



## MrBob

Me....hot and sweaty at a gig...having a ball.


----------



## singingNerd79

Me singing (or at least warming up and doing sound check, lol)


----------



## Sasquatch!

Me.... responding to a married woman's request to see my milkshake....


----------



## WomanlyHips

Cute, cute, cute!


----------



## BigWilliamUK

Not sure what everyone will make of me so here goes............


----------



## BigWilliamUK

BigWilliamUK said:


> Not sure what everyone will make of me so here goes............



Ok that attempt to post a picture didnt work going to have to seek advice.


----------



## balletguy

not an awesome pic but here u go 

View attachment pppp.JPG


----------



## biglynch

not gonna lie i'm felling smooth. 

View attachment rsz_004.jpg


View attachment rsz_2007.jpg


----------



## LeoGibson

biglynch said:


> not gonna lie i'm felling smooth.



As well you should! That's a right dapper look for you sir. Knock 'em dead in olde London-Towne tonight!


----------



## ConnieLynn

biglynch said:


> not gonna lie i'm felling smooth.



And looking smooth! That's a really good look on you. Hope you have a blast.


----------



## BigWilliamUK

biglynch said:


> not gonna lie i'm felling smooth.



Cool just one question where did you buy the jacket from? I struggle to get them and they only seem to be available in Black :-(


----------



## escapist

BigWilliamUK said:


> Cool just one question where did you buy the jacket from? I struggle to get them and they only seem to be available in Black :-(



I'm with him on this one.


----------



## biglynch

well i had a blast. Thanks for the comments guys. I got the jacket when i was in NYC but i know they had a site to. These are the guys.
http://casual-male-big-and-tall.destinationxl.com/mens-big-and-tall-store/


----------



## biglynch

had a blast at a mates first birthday of his company, and i someone managed to get a pic of me with my camera befor i had a few tomany sherberts.
no idea what happend to the pic quality but hey hoo. 

View attachment rsz_img_7585.jpg


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Accidental ipad pic before i fell asleep last night.


----------



## ColeR91

The first one iàm on the right.


----------



## Linda

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Accidental ipad pic before i fell asleep last night.



Accidental awesomeness.


----------



## samuraiscott

Cross posting. 'Cause we all doooooooooooo itttttttttttt. 

View attachment today.jpg


----------



## bremerton

ColeR91 said:


> The first one iàm on the right.



a gorgeous guy in a purple shirt?:wubu:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

bremerton said:


> a gorgeous guy in a purple shirt?:wubu:



I wish you'd post more.


----------



## analikesyourface

ColeR91 said:


> The first one iàm on the right.



My gosh, you are incredibly handsome ^_^


----------



## bigrich711

I had to post this considering my rocky start here at Dimensions. 




This is me and my awesome pit bull.




"Shit, I caught the goddamn woods on fire!" I played off duty fireman (I was a volunteer at the time) and put this bad mofo out by attaching three garden hoses. Had it put out before the fellas at the firehouse responded...


----------



## ColeR91

bremerton said:


> a gorgeous guy in a purple shirt?:wubu:





analikesyourface said:


> My gosh, you are incredibly handsome ^_^



Thanks you ladies, great way to start a day :happy:


----------



## bigrich711

Visiting with momma on her birthday last year. My brother and I got drunk, she made sure we didn't start trouble. She's a wonderful woman.


----------



## superblooper

bigrich711 said:


> I had to post this considering my rocky start here at Dimensions.



This picture made my day.


----------



## Anjula

bigrich711 said:


> This is me and my awesome pit bull.




This pic is awesome. I love dogs


----------



## likeitmatters

this is the man in my life and he is so handsome. :smitten::smitten: 

View attachment dean and boo.JPG


----------



## topher38

I can tell after a shower looking in the mirror I am getting smaller but I don't see it in my face much yet. 

View attachment DSCN0120-001.JPG


----------



## bigrich711

Anjula said:


> This pic is awesome. I love dogs



Thank you. Yeah, I'm definitely a dog person. Cats are too bitchy for my liking, haha. Do you have any dogs?


----------



## Anjula

bigrich711 said:


> Thank you. Yeah, I'm definitely a dog person. Cats are too bitchy for my liking, haha. Do you have any dogs?




Sure, everybody knows my lovely Ichigo! Just for the record I love cats, I'm a totall bitch so we go together pretty well


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Anjula said:


> Sure, everybody knows my lovely Ichigo! Just for the record I love cats, I'm a totall bitch so we go together pretty well



hahaha, the first thing I thought when I read him asking if you had dogs I thought "duh, everyone knows about Ichigo."


----------



## bigrich711

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> hahaha, the first thing I thought when I read him asking if you had dogs I thought "duh, everyone knows about Ichigo."



I'm a new guy... =(


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

bigrich711 said:


> I'm a new guy... =(



yeah I know, but everyone knows about Ichigo. It's just the way it is.


----------



## bigrich711

Anjula said:


> Sure, everybody knows my lovely Ichigo! Just for the record I love cats, I'm a totall bitch so we go together pretty well



I have a cat, but she's mean and don't like to be touched. I tell her, "Ay, kitty, you're my kitty! Now, let me fuckin' rub you!" She doesn't listen, though...


----------



## bigrich711

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> yeah I know, but everyone knows about Ichigo. It's just the way it is.


In that case, I may need tutoring, then.


----------



## Anjula

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> hahaha, the first thing I thought when I read him asking if you had dogs I thought "duh, everyone knows about Ichigo."



True story 



bigrich711 said:


> I have a cat, but she's mean and don't like to be touched. I tell her, "Ay, kitty, you're my kitty! Now, let me fuckin' rub you!" She doesn't listen, though...



I'm sorry men hahaha that sucks


----------



## bigrich711

Anjula said:


> I'm sorry men hahaha that sucks



Well, she's a feral cat, so it's to be expected. My dog is the complete opposite, so I'm okay with my cat being an asshole. haha =D


----------



## HDANGEL15

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> yeah I know, but everyone knows about Ichigo. It's just the way it is.


*
dude i don't know ICHIGO and I have been here for ever....just sayin'*


----------



## Sasquatch!

If you've got an itchy coo, you might want to get to the doctor.


----------



## freakyfred

Who's awesome?

*You're* awesome!


----------



## LeoGibson

In this awesome shot of me, I must admit it isn't me making it awesome but rather the beauty that is smoked pig behind me.:eat2::happy:


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> In this awesome shot of me, I must admit it isn't me making it awesome but rather the beauty that is smoked pig behind me.:eat2::happy:



Great picture. I'm not sure which is more awesome from my perspective though.


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Great picture. I'm not sure which is more awesome from my perspective though.



Thanks, but believe me, if you could have tasted those baby backs, you would definitely be sure which was more awesome. Best batch I think I have ever done. I have been refining my technique!:happy:


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> Thanks, but believe me, if you could have tasted those baby backs, you would definitely be sure which was more awesome. Best batch I think I have ever done. I have been refining my technique!:happy:




Men and their BBQ's. Haha. I like to think that I would be focused more on the other white meat. Oh wait, that's kind of slutty.


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Men and their BBQ's. Haha. I like to think that I would be focused more on the other white meat. Oh wait, that's kind of slutty.



Hah, as far as I'm concerned, that doesn't make you a bad person.


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> Hah, as far as I'm concerned, that doesn't make you a bad person.



Healthy. I'm healthy!


----------



## Kamily

Sasquatch! said:


> If you've got an itchy coo, you might want to get to the doctor.




LMAO!!! Good one!


----------



## The Dark Lady

freakyfred said:


> Who's awesome?
> 
> *You're* awesome!



Cute & awesome!



LeoGibson said:


> In this awesome shot of me, I must admit it isn't me making it awesome but rather the beauty that is smoked pig behind me.:eat2::happy:



Oh gads yes. BBQ . . . :smitten:


----------



## freakyfred

The Dark Lady said:


> Cute & awesome!




Aw shucks. thank you :>


----------



## HDANGEL15

LeoGibson said:


> In this awesome shot of me, I must admit it isn't me making it awesome but rather the beauty that is smoked pig behind me.:eat2::happy:



*MMMMMMMMMMM on too many levels.......*


----------



## RentonBob

Enjoying a nice sunny day on the Puget Sound  

View attachment TacomaWaterfront.jpg


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

RentonBob said:


> Enjoying a nice sunny day on the Puget Sound



I LIVE THERE!!!


----------



## RentonBob

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I LIVE THERE!!!


Not too far away from there lol...


----------



## Librarygirl

RentonBob said:


> Not too far away from there lol...



There we are - the beginnings of our very own Seattle photo story! (As started in Hozay's happy home loan pics)


----------



## Yakatori

^Is it "a scene?"


----------



## RentonBob

Librarygirl said:


> There we are - the beginnings of our very own Seattle photo story! (As started in Hozay's happy home loan pics)



Haha! Hozay and Zowie are the creative ones. They would be the ones to head up this project


----------



## chicken legs

cakeboy said:


> Dicking around early this morning with my iPhone and filters. More to come



What happened to 'more to come..goddangit


Tease


----------



## cakeboy

chicken legs said:


> What happened to 'more to come..goddangit
> 
> 
> Tease



I'm on it! To the Batcave!


----------



## The Fat Man

My mug.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Pro Wrestler Pose


----------



## Linda

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Pro Wrestler Pose



I'm lovin it!!!


----------



## biglynch

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Pro Wrestler Pose



WooooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Surlysomething

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Pro Wrestler Pose


 
Pretty hot even when you're goofing off.


----------



## freakyfred

I'm dead.


----------



## Librarygirl

freakyfred said:


> I'm dead.



BHM version of "The Scream"....with Daleks! Love it!

Maybe not the pic to be looking at though - I once had a phase of recurring dreams about daleks trying to get me and destroy my phone, lol


----------



## JenFromOC

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Pro Wrestler Pose



You are literally one of the hottest guys I've ever seen (in pics lol)....where have you been? LOL


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Thanks girls


----------



## WomanlyHips

The Fat Man said:


> My mug.



Love the glasses!


----------



## handsomebeast

In full hangover genereation mode 

View attachment r1.jpg


----------



## BigWilliamUK

Ok someone took this sneeky picture of me .

Ok not the best picture but I will hopefully post a better one soon .

Yes that is a mobile phone on my head! 

View attachment zzzzzzzzz.jpg


----------



## The Fat Man

WomanlyHips said:


> Love the glasses!



Thanks!


----------



## LeoGibson

This one's awesome because, really, who doesn't have a broadsword in their studio?


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> This one's awesome because, really, who doesn't have a broadsword in their studio?




I want to write some sort of sexual innuendo. But...well. Yeah.


NICE STUDIO!


----------



## djudex

LeoGibson said:


> This one's awesome because, really, who doesn't have a broadsword in their studio?



NEEDS MOAR ACTION!!!!1!


----------



## Sasquatch!

djudex said:


> NEEDS MOAR ACTION!!!!1!



Needs more explosions! [/michaelbay]


----------



## LeoGibson

djudex said:


> NEEDS MOAR ACTION!!!!1!



Then more action it is! Remember though, do not let your head separate from your body!


----------



## shandyman

Well I have often been shy of showing my belly off but here it is


----------



## Rojodi

In a corner at Starbucks, trying to write 

View attachment Aug42012-2.JPG


----------



## fritzi

shandyman said:


> Well I have often been shy of showing my belly off but here it is



No reason to be shy!


----------



## YellowMelon

RentonBob said:


> Enjoying a nice sunny day on the Puget Sound



You got everything that I'm looking for!


----------



## biglynch

my last pub crawl costume, and i promise im under there. 

View attachment xmas.jpg


----------



## Nerdzilla

Well, since I've started to relurk over here (a few years and one continent ago) I guess I'll post a fresh picture (and the one I'm currently most comfortable with!)






Hi.


----------



## BigJohn23

some pix for the FFA's if I could figure out how? I'm computer challenged please forgive me. Can someone explain how? When I try to insert the image it doesn't work. FFA's can email me at [email protected] for more pix or you can wait until I figure this out which will be never! lol


----------



## Miskatonic

How's this?


----------



## theronin23

Here I am two weeks ago right before leaving with some friends to spend the day at Universal Studios. Notice my facial color matches my t-shirt, sunlight doesn't agree with me.


----------



## shandyman

fritzi said:


> No reason to be shy!



Ah cheers, I have been worried about posting a picture


----------



## SitiTomato

Alright I feel like posting pics now too! I was feeling very GQ today (complete with wrinkly shirt and stubbles) and I took a whole lot of pics because I was having fun playing male model. I won't flood the thread with all of them just these two.

These may look moody but since I had to set up the camera across the room, run and jump up ONTO my bed (bumbling the whole way) and then strike a pose all before the 10 second timer went off I'm sure it would have been quite hilarious to see. 

So yeah I'm not as big as alot of the guys I see posting pics here but I'll get there. XD


----------



## Goreki

SitiTomato said:


> Alright I feel like posting pics now too!


ABOUT TIME! Thank you. Size has nothing to do with anything (it's totally how you wear it) You look lunchable XD


----------



## Surlysomething

SitiTomato said:


> Alright I feel like posting pics now too! I was feeling very GQ today (complete with wrinkly shirt and stubbles) and I took a whole lot of pics because I was having fun playing male model. I won't flood the thread with all of them just these two.
> 
> These may look moody but since I had to set up the camera across the room, run and jump up ONTO my bed (bumbling the whole way) and then strike a pose all before the 10 second timer went off I'm sure it would have been quite hilarious to see.
> 
> So yeah I'm not as big as alot of the guys I see posting pics here but I'll get there. XD



You are definitely not a chick. Plus...HOT!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> You are definitely not a chick. Plus...HOT!



Hahah, we shall call him...Luther!


----------



## Goodolboy02

How Can I attach a picture on here?


----------



## Goreki

Goodolboy02 said:


> How Can I attach a picture on here?


Upload a picture to your photobucket account. copy and past the direct html link. then come here, click post a reply, click the little yellow rectangle with the grey mountains and sun in it, and in the littel box, paste the exact html code of the image. Voila!


----------



## Goodolboy02




----------



## Goodolboy02




----------



## Goodolboy02




----------



## theronin23

.....*sigh*

*headdesk*


----------



## Goreki

Goodolboy02 said:


> Snip


Oh it was not too complicated! I doubt you're bleeding very much at all, and now we have these three lovely pictures to distract ourselves with. Thank-you


----------



## bigpapi4u

http://db.tt/rmAij8NN
http://db.tt/MMTsSFdF
taken yesterday


----------



## CastingPearls

Very nice, guys. Very VERY nice.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Siti.... you fucking rock.


----------



## survivalisfutile

does this qual as an awesome pic?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

survivalisfutile said:


> does this qual as an awesome pic?



No. It's too dark and you didn't leave any soda for the rest of us.


----------



## survivalisfutile

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> No. It's too dark and you didn't leave any soda for the rest of us.



Well... I suppose as a composition piece, it is lacking... 

And I have more of the coke, just outta frame AND I woulda let you have some of this pop... but HFCS can't travel fiber optically.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

survivalisfutile said:


> Well... I suppose as a composition piece, it is lacking...
> 
> And I have more of the coke, just outta frame AND I woulda let you have some of this pop... but HFCS can't travel fiber optically.



IF Justin beiber has taught me anything (which he hasn't) it's to never say never.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> IF Justin beiber has taught me anything (which he hasn't) it's to never say never.



 Il y a un singe dans mes pantalons...


----------



## survivalisfutile

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> IF Justin beiber has taught me anything (which he hasn't) it's to never say never.



-___-

you're the only one using the 'n' word here; i'm sure HFCS will become on demand via interwebs someday... prolly only through IE though.... that or perhaps after tube tech hits the mainstream...

wait. just. one. minute.

HFCS-tube tech. hop up on it and remember hozay - never say never.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

survivalisfutile said:


> -___-
> 
> you're the only one using the 'n' word here; i'm sure HFCS will become on demand via interwebs someday... prolly only through IE though.... that or perhaps after tube tech hits the mainstream...
> 
> wait. just. one. minute.
> 
> HFCS-tube tech. hop up on it and remember hozay - never say never.



A man once made a comment he was ridiculed for, depending on how things turn out, he may just have made the greatest prediction of all time. 

"the Internet is a series of tubes!"


----------



## SitiTomato

Thanks for all the kinds words and rep you guys, you trying to make me blush? :blush:

I said I would only post two but a lady friend said this was her favorite of the batch and I should post it so last one.

I'm so emo in this one. Won't anybody shed light on the dark of my soul. *puts on eyeliner*


----------



## Surlysomething

SitiTomato said:


> Thanks for all the kinds words and rep you guys, you trying to make me blush? :blush:
> 
> I said I would only post two but a lady friend said this was her favorite of the batch and I should post it so last one.
> 
> I'm so emo in this one. Won't anybody shed light on the dark of my soul. *puts on eyeliner*


 
You're a hottie for sure. :eat2:

I'm such a freakin' cougar. Haha.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

SitiTomato said:


> Thanks for all the kinds words and rep you guys, you trying to make me blush? :blush:
> 
> I said I would only post two but a lady friend said this was her favorite of the batch and I should post it so last one.
> 
> I'm so emo in this one. Won't anybody shed light on the dark of my soul. *puts on eyeliner*



Dude, you're a hot piece of ass. I'm so jealous.


----------



## Tad

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Dude, you're a hot piece of ass. I'm so jealous.



You and the vegetables.......


----------



## rellis10




----------



## fritzi

rellis10 said:


>



Hmmh ... don't we already know that shirt???


----------



## fritzi

SitiTomato said:


> Thanks for all the kinds words and rep you guys, you trying to make me blush? :blush:
> 
> I said I would only post two but a lady friend said this was her favorite of the batch and I should post it so last one.
> 
> I'm so emo in this one. Won't anybody shed light on the dark of my soul. *puts on eyeliner*



Wow, wow, wow pic! :smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## rellis10

fritzi said:


> Hmmh ... don't we already know that shirt???



Who said it was a new one?


----------



## BBW_Curious1

Miskatonic said:


> How's this?



Nice pic


----------



## RentonBob

Fun day at Seattle Center today  

View attachment ChihulyBob.jpg


----------



## topher38

Plotting something very evil... 

View attachment Photo0093.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15

RentonBob said:


> Fun day at Seattle Center today



*so wish i were there....what a great MUSEUM 

green with jelly *


----------



## NewfieGal

Awesome pics guys keep em coming!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I'm excited because I haven't had one in a while, and I'm already diggin' this little dude. 

Say hi to Carpaccio. He's apparently scared of the beard...or my face.


----------



## CastingPearls

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm excited because I haven't had one in a while, and I'm already diggin' this little dude.
> 
> Say hi to Carpaccio. He's apparently scared of the beard...or my face.


He ain't scared. He's thinking, I gotta furry face, dis man heer got a furry face, he mus be ma daddeh!


----------



## MrBob

He's plotting how to kill you. One night soon, when you're sleeping...he'll smother your face. Game over.


----------



## fritzi

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm excited because I haven't had one in a while, and I'm already diggin' this little dude.
> 
> Say hi to Carpaccio. He's apparently scared of the beard...or my face.



I agree with Carpaccio .... beard really is scary - could almost pass for a Salafist one! 

So make kitty and us happy .... and shave!


----------



## HDANGEL15

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm excited because I haven't had one in a while, and I'm already diggin' this little dude.
> 
> Say hi to Carpaccio. He's apparently scared of the beard...or my face.



*CAN YOU BLAME HIM.....BEARD BAD/*


----------



## Librarygirl

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm excited because I haven't had one in a while, and I'm already diggin' this little dude.
> 
> Say hi to Carpaccio. He's apparently scared of the beard...or my face.



An adorable pic (both of you, lol!!!)
Love it!


----------



## freakyfred

herp a derp


----------



## Specter

Haven't posted a pic since page 25 since I've been away from here. Have unintentionally packed on a few pounds since then, and ladies...I'm still single.  Enjoy!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I'm a hip-ass MUTHAFUCKA!!






(except not really.)


----------



## MrBob

Nice 'tache, pimp!


----------



## topher38

Hmmm rare watchmen's cap that fits my giant head. Also throw in some cheap sunglasses 

View attachment 20120830_081154-003.jpg


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

and, just to let everyone know...


----------



## TwilightStarr

>





>



Excuse me while I go take a cold shower, it just got really hot in here!


----------



## runningsoft

Hey Ladies, 
How the heck to I load a pic onto this thing?


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Specter said:


>





Hozay J Garseeya said:


>





WhiteHotRazor said:


>



This is now one of my favorite threads :smitten: :wubu: :batting:


----------



## runningsoft

Ah well, I guess my avatar will have to suffice
<---


----------



## CastingPearls

runningsoft said:


> Ah well, I guess my avatar will have to suffice
> <---


Sorry, headless fatty pics don't qualify here as awesome. Nice enough but not awesome, as the thread title requires. Unless you're naked and in the naked thread and someone will usually throw you a bone. 

Either way, ante up, pal.


----------



## CaAggieGirl

runningsoft said:


> Hey Ladies,
> How the heck to I load a pic onto this thing?




I don't know how to attach a picture because my iPad doesn't let me, but you can host a picture (like photobucket, etc) and click the little picture icon above where you type your reply and insert the link to the picture in the box it provides. Then hit okay and it will insert it. HTH 

ETA: here is the how to attach from the FAQ 


What Are Attachments?
The administrator may allow you to use the attachment feature of this forum, which gives you the ability to attach files of certain types to your posts. This could be an image, a text document, a zip file etc. There will be a limit to the file size of any attachments you make.

To attach a file to a new post, simply click the [Manage Attachments] button at the bottom of the post composition page, and locate the file that you want to attach from your local hard drive.

After posting, the image attachments may display a thumbnail, depending on the forum settings. To view the contents of the attachment (if it is not already displayed) simply click the filename link that appears next to the attachment icon.


ETA #2: I jus noticed at the bottom of my page that I says I may NOT add attachments, so if yours says the same thing, you will have to host your picture.


----------



## MrBob

CaAggieGirl said:


> I don't know how to attach a picture because my iPad doesn't let me, but you can host a picture (like photobucket, etc) and click the little picture icon above where you type your reply and insert the link to the picture in the box it provides. Then hit okay and it will insert it. HTH
> 
> ETA: here is the how to attach from the FAQ
> 
> 
> What Are Attachments?
> The administrator may allow you to use the attachment feature of this forum, which gives you the ability to attach files of certain types to your posts. This could be an image, a text document, a zip file etc. There will be a limit to the file size of any attachments you make.
> 
> To attach a file to a new post, simply click the [Manage Attachments] button at the bottom of the post composition page, and locate the file that you want to attach from your local hard drive.
> 
> After posting, the image attachments may display a thumbnail, depending on the forum settings. To view the contents of the attachment (if it is not already displayed) simply click the filename link that appears next to the attachment icon.
> 
> 
> ETA #2: I jus noticed at the bottom of my page that I says I may NOT add attachments, so if yours says the same thing, you will have to host your picture.



Use a picture hoster like photobucket then copy the image url and paste it when prompted here.


----------



## runningsoft

Yup, it shows the "may not add attachments"...will have to try ETA #2...


----------



## runningsoft

hopefully this worked...else: http://brosnan007.deviantart.com/#/d5eag5g


----------



## runningsoft

bah! this should work now. arg.
http://brosnan007.deviantart.com/#/d5eaokh


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Well I can actually see the picture now. Did you put IMG tags around the link?


----------



## runningsoft

I tried that, but it didn't seem to work. So I went to my deviant art account to upload the html link and viola!


----------



## CaAggieGirl

I think the first try didn't work because it was listed as mature content


----------



## runningsoft

yeah, I quickly added it; the rechecked it later and was irked to find that its unavailable for content. So I re-uploaded it. Can everyone see it?


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Halloween a year or two ago I forget.


----------



## Surlysomething

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Halloween a year or two ago I forget.
> 
> [/IMG]




Gotta love when WHR throws us a bone. Yeah, I said bone. I'm going to say hot too.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

It's starting to be my first fall EVER!!

Totally excited about sweaters and shit. 




I'm also in need of a haircut.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> It's starting to be my first fall EVER!!
> 
> Totally excited about sweaters and shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also in need of a haircut.



It makes me sad that you've never enjoyed Fall!

Hoodie weather, Snuggling, even the air is different!

Fall is the best season of the year!


----------



## Surlysomething

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> It's starting to be my first fall EVER!!
> 
> Totally excited about sweaters and shit.
> I'm also in need of a haircut.




You're sooooo going to love the PNW in Fall. It's my fave.


----------



## Tad

Not so much 'awesome pictures' as 'I think it is awesome how pictures can make you look so different' In the following I'm variously shaped like a pole with an innertube around the middle of it, a pole with partially deflated basketball stuck on the middle of it, or a slightly deflated rugby ball. (although all three probably show why I have a hard time finding trousers that will sit at the right spot, it is hard to anchor them to the lower slopes of any of those three....)


----------



## MillyLittleMonster

Not posted on dims in a while but this picture is pretty old, as in a few months but I still look the same.

This was in Camden.

http://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/227352_10150207147452764_8164360_n.jpg


----------



## MrBob

Just got tagged on facebook from a family party from last year. This is me with the apple of my eye, my niece. 18 months on and she's still making excuses for me to carry her everywhere.


----------



## Anjula

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> It's starting to be my first fall EVER!!
> 
> Totally excited about sweaters and shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also in need of a haircut.



You're turning into a hipster


----------



## theronin23

Anjula said:


> You're turning into a hipster



THANK YOU! I have an echo, Jose.


----------



## Anjula

theronin23 said:


> THANK YOU! I have an echo, Jose.



Always!


----------



## redline

Been a while since I've been on here.

Old pic...but yea.


----------



## Paquito

WHATEVER. You're werking that purple, Jose.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

MrBob said:


> Just got tagged on facebook from a family party from last year. This is me with the apple of my eye, my niece. 18 months on and she's still making excuses for me to carry her everywhere.



She is adorable sir. 

You're not too bad yourself


----------



## likeitmatters

this is a current pic of my giant bear ( 7 4 and 350lbs) and me. :eat2: 

View attachment new pic of dean and joseph.JPG


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

likeitmatters said:


> this is a current pic of my giant bear ( 7 4 and 350lbs) and me. :eat2:



oh man! he Dwarfs you! His beard is ALMOST as magical as yours  And he's smoking a pipe. 

Overall, awesome picture.


----------



## Librarygirl

MrBob said:


> Just got tagged on facebook from a family party from last year. This is me with the apple of my eye, my niece. 18 months on and she's still making excuses for me to carry her everywhere.



That's so cute!  She obviously adores her uncle.


----------



## MrBob

Librarygirl said:


> That's so cute!  She obviously adores her uncle.



Yes, but mainly because I keep a secret stash of Kinder Eggs for her.


----------



## MrBob

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> She is adorable sir.
> 
> You're not too bad yourself


Thanks, genuinely flattered!


----------



## MillyLittleMonster

Okay this is a recent picture without no eyeliner or any other equipment. 

Starting to grow a beard please tell me if you think the beardie look would work? Can't wait to be a fellow beardie. Haha. 






https://fbcdn-photos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/s720x720/75123_528299107185854_1560284312_n.jpg


----------



## Sasquatch!

Actually, beard works for you.


----------



## MrBob

MillyLittleMonster said:


> Okay this is a recent picture without no eyeliner or any other equipment.
> 
> Starting to grow a beard please tell me if you think the beardie look would work? Can't wait to be a fellow beardie. Haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://fbcdn-photos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/s720x720/75123_528299107185854_1560284312_n.jpg



The beard works, keep it.


----------



## MillyLittleMonster

-Fist pumps- 

WOOT.

Thanks guys.

Look like crap in the photo, that's what happens when you cant get to sleep until 7am for three nights in a row.


----------



## Surlysomething

Handsome. I like you without the eyeliner. 



MillyLittleMonster said:


> Okay this is a recent picture without no eyeliner or any other equipment.
> 
> Starting to grow a beard please tell me if you think the beardie look would work? Can't wait to be a fellow beardie. Haha.


----------



## MillyLittleMonster

Surlysomething said:


> Handsome. I like you without the eyeliner.



Hehe thanks my self esteem has risen a bit.

Makes me want to socialise again.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

New shirt thanks to our boards own FreakyFred


----------



## Linda

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> New shirt thanks to our boards own FreakyFred




What a way to start my day!!


----------



## Sasquatch!

That is a great shirt, fair dues.


----------



## Surlysomething

That's good then! 




MillyLittleMonster said:


> Hehe thanks my self esteem has risen a bit.
> 
> Makes me want to socialise again.


----------



## Surlysomething

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> New shirt thanks to our boards own FreakyFred




You and the cute. I approve. :bow:


----------



## Librarygirl

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> New shirt thanks to our boards own FreakyFred
> ]



Still all out of rep for you...
Brilliant! Congrats to Fred (who I'm shocked to read ISN'T called Fred) for the t-shirt. And may I say you look particularly cute in that pic, Hozay.


----------



## freakyfred

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> New shirt thanks to our boards own FreakyFred



Woooah!
Lookin' awesome there! Thanks a lot :>!!!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

freakyfred said:


> Woooah!
> Lookin' awesome there! Thanks a lot :>!!!



no sir, thank YOU!!

Seriously awesome shirt.


----------



## freakyfred

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> no sir, thank YOU!!
> 
> Seriously awesome shirt.



Aw shucks. I'm glad ya likes it :>

Also thank you for all the other compliments guys. you's the bestest!!


----------



## MrBob

Me at a souncheck smiling politely for crazy stalker woman.


----------



## sarahe543

nice pic


----------



## MrBob

Thanks..I like it...shows off my powerful thighs!


----------



## HDANGEL15

MrBob said:


> Me at a souncheck smiling politely for crazy stalker woman.


*
great photo...great thighs and everything else...

and thanks mostly FOR ADDING another page!!!!*


----------



## JonesT

My wife as of 8-10-12 and I. 

View attachment SC20120930-155218.jpg


----------



## WVMountainrear

JonesT said:


> My wife as of 8-10-12 and I.



That's so awesome! Congratulations, Tez!! :happy:


----------



## LeoGibson

JonesT said:


> My wife as of 8-10-12 and I.



Congratulations fella. May y'all have a lifetime of love. Cheers!


----------



## CastingPearls

JonesT said:


> My wife as of 8-10-12 and I.


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

JonesT said:


> My wife as of 8-10-12 and I.



fuckin' aye!


----------



## dharmabean

*Excuse me while I crush just a little bit.*

:blush:




>


----------



## syphon77

I'm typically not a fan of having my picture taken, but this is from my 22nd birthday.


----------



## Linda

JonesT said:


> My wife as of 8-10-12 and I.



Aww. Great picture. 



MrBob said:


> Me at a souncheck smiling politely for crazy stalker woman.



\m/ Rock on! Holy hotness!!


----------



## dharmabean

dharmabean said:


> *Excuse me while I crush just a little bit.*
> 
> :blush:




Still crushin'


----------



## Tad

JonesT said:


> My wife as of 8-10-12 and I.



Congrats!




syphon77 said:


> I'm typically not a fan of having my picture taken, but this is from my 22nd birthday.



Nice pic!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

recent ones








I look a little angry in this for some reason


----------



## Surlysomething

Is this not the most handsome man? Seriously.

And angry works for you. And for me. 




WhiteHotRazor said:


> recent ones
> 
> I look a little angry in this for some reason


----------



## LeoGibson

Not a pic of me, but semi-awesome nevertheless. 
This is what I get to do all day at work. It's like playing Xbox but for real.


----------



## The Dark Lady

WhiteHotRazor said:


> recent ones



RRRRRRRAAAAAWWWRRRRRRR!!!



LeoGibson said:


> Not a pic of me, but semi-awesome nevertheless.
> This is what I get to do all day at work. It's like playing Xbox but for real.



Sooo jealous! That's freakin' awesome, man.


----------



## rellis10




----------



## Linda

WhiteHotRazor said:


> recent ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look a little angry in this for some reason



I think your angry look works for all of us. 



rellis10 said:


>



Holy Hotness Rick! Great pic.


----------



## dharmabean

STILL CRUSHIN'! I totally wouldn't kid you out of my bed.:wubu:





WhiteHotRazor said:


> recent ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look a little angry in this for some reason


----------



## LeoGibson

Because I didn't realize my phone posted the pictures sideways, I figured I'd put them right side up again here!:doh: I love playing with my crane. It's like I'm 3 and playing with Tonka toys, but for real. That's my controller that I work the crane from. It's pretty similar to playing video games.


----------



## freakyfred

Someone today didn't think I was over 18.

I must bask in my apparent youthfulness!


----------



## bigbellydude19

I wish I was as big as some of you guys, but i'm on my way


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Went to an Oktoberfest celebration and had some fun. I felt a little weird being the third wheel but fun was had none the less.


----------



## Linda

freakyfred said:


> Someone today didn't think I was over 18.
> 
> I must bask in my apparent youthfulness!





I love this picture!!


----------



## bremerton

freakyfred said:


> Someone today didn't think I was over 18.
> 
> I must bask in my apparent youthfulness!



well you have a baby face! there's nothing wrong with that :happy:

source: i'm 23, look 16, and will probably get carded till im 50.


----------



## bremerton

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Went to an Oktoberfest celebration and had some fun. I felt a little weird being the third wheel but fun was had none the less.



why is there not a feather in your hat? i feel like there should be a feather in your hat. also, you wouldn't have had to be the third wheel if SOMEONE would have invited me.....


----------



## freakyfred

bremerton said:


> well you have a baby face! there's nothing wrong with that :happy:
> 
> source: i'm 23, look 16, and will probably get carded till im 50.



I am happy to look younger everywhere except the cinema.
Don't wanna miss out on them cool 18-rated movies!


----------



## bremerton

freakyfred said:


> I am happy to look younger everywhere except the cinema.
> Don't wanna miss out on them cool 18-rated movies!



ive actually never been carded for an r-rated movie, but then again, i rarely go to the movies.
how old are you actually? 21-22? i'm pretty bad with guessing ages.


----------



## freakyfred

bremerton said:


> ive actually never been carded for an r-rated movie, but then again, i rarely go to the movies.
> how old are you actually? 21-22? i'm pretty bad with guessing ages.



I've only been carded when I buy ciggies for my dear mother. Then again, that's when it was policy to ask everyone.
I'm 25. Still don't feel like it ack.


----------



## sarahe543

Leo. Oh my days. A bhm in a hard hat. I feel dizzy ;p


----------



## Anjula

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Went to an Oktoberfest celebration and had some fun. I felt a little weird being the third wheel but fun was had none the less.




Whorezay, do you have same lame German like Oktoberfest in America? lol


----------



## howitzerbelly

Hi everyone. I have not posted in sometime thought I would share. 

View attachment Picture0003.jpg


----------



## biglynch

5am plus a bottle of JD with a buddy = see below 

View attachment rsz_img_7822.jpg


----------



## TwilightStarr

biglynch said:


> 5am plus a bottle of JD with a buddy = see below




I would love to hang out with you and a bottle of JD!


----------



## Linda

biglynch said:


> 5am plus a bottle of JD with a buddy = see below





TwilightStarr said:


> I would love to hang out with you and a bottle of JD!




Ahh screw the bottle of JD...


----------



## bremerton

biglynch said:


> 5am plus a bottle of JD with a buddy = see below



ya.... this picture wins this thread


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

biglynch said:


> 5am plus a bottle of JD with a buddy = see below



Sir, you are the secks.


----------



## biglynch

im feeling like tomorrow im defo not going to be a winner. 

Tonight a bottle of cherry southern comfort made me very drunk...
but hey Ms Bremerton, Ms Linda and Ms TwilightStarr Big Lynch will be available in the USA to party soon(I'ms a blushin btw), starting in San fran... until then we have a wonderfull line of Hozay to enjoy...


----------



## sarahe543

LOVING the love rug! i need my head resting there NOW!


----------



## TwilightStarr

biglynch said:


> im feeling like tomorrow im defo not going to be a winner.
> 
> Tonight a bottle of cherry southern comfort made me very drunk...
> but hey Ms Bremerton, Ms Linda and Ms TwilightStarr Big Lynch will be available in the USA to party soon(I'ms a blushin btw), starting in San fran... until then we have a wonderfull line of Hozay to enjoy...



Well when you come here, you should definitely visit Ky, we are known for our bourbon!


----------



## hbighappy

newer pics 

Just enjoying the nice Cali day 






Me and My lil girl


----------



## bremerton

omg your daughter is precious. how old is she?

ps- you're not unprecious yourself :happy:


----------



## hbighappy

bremerton said:


> omg your daughter is precious. how old is she?
> 
> ps- you're not unprecious yourself :happy:




Hey thanks ya I love my precious lil girl she is going be 3 in November she is Daddys lil girl I love being a Dad 

and thank you I try


----------



## LeoGibson

hbighappy said:


> newer pics...Me and My lil girl



Adorable. It's always cool to see dads out there hangin' with their kids.


----------



## LeoGibson

TwilightStarr said:


> Well when you come here, you should definitely visit Ky, we are known for our bourbon!



QFMFT!

I have a long standing serious and semi-monogamous relationship with Kentucky Bourbon. I am currently sipping my favorite when I'm on a budget bourbon  ,W.L. Weller from Frankfort, Kentucky right now as I type this.:eat2:


----------



## hbighappy

LeoGibson said:


> Adorable. It's always cool to see dads out there hangin' with their kids.



Thank you ya im single dad so im hanging 24/7  but hey no one said being a dad is easy but I love my lil girl so in way its easy also and I get to watch cartoon network all the time lol


----------



## TwilightStarr

LeoGibson said:


> QFMFT!
> 
> I have a long standing serious and semi-monogamous relationship with Kentucky Bourbon. I am currently sipping my favorite when I'm on a budget bourbon  ,W.L. Weller from Frankfort, Kentucky right now as I type this.:eat2:



I love that you said semi-monogamous! LOL!

My long standing and completely monogamous relationship is with a man named Jack Daniels! :eat2:

Bourbon, Girls, College Basketball, all the best comes from Kentucky!!


----------



## LeoGibson

TwilightStarr said:


> I love that you said semi-monogamous! LOL!
> 
> My long standing and completely monogamous relationship is with a man named Jack Daniels! :eat2:
> 
> Bourbon, Girls, College Basketball, all the best comes from Kentucky!!



Well, it's only semi because the Irish make a fine whiskey too, not to mention there are some Scotch whisky's that I enjoy as well. :happy: Just please, whatever you do, never mention the words Canadian or whiskey together in the same sentence. While I enjoy our neighbors to the north, and they make some excellent beer, they could not make a decent whiskey for all the maple syrup in Canada! 

But, I must ask, why is a good Kentucky girl drinking an inferior Tennessee whiskey when there are some fine options right there in your home state? Namely my personal favorite Knob Creek out of Clermont, Ky.


----------



## TwilightStarr

LeoGibson said:


> Well, it's only semi because the Irish make a fine whiskey too, not to mention there are some Scotch whisky's that I enjoy as well. :happy: Just please, whatever you do, never mention the words Canadian or whiskey together in the same sentence. While I enjoy our neighbors to the north, and they make some excellent beer, they could not make a decent whiskey for all the maple syrup in Canada!
> 
> But, I must ask, why is a good Kentucky girl drinking an inferior Tennessee whiskey when there are some fine options right there in your home state? Namely my personal favorite Knob Creek out of Clermont, Ky.




I love a lot of Canadian stuff but not the whiskey, so it's okay you will never hear me say that 

No particular reason, I've just always liked Jack  I shall try Knob Creek next time I have a drink though.


----------



## Londonbikerboy

It's been a while, but I'm back.


----------



## fat hiker

LeoGibson said:


> Well, it's only semi because the Irish make a fine whiskey too, not to mention there are some Scotch whisky's that I enjoy as well. :happy: Just please, whatever you do, never mention the words Canadian or whiskey together in the same sentence. While I enjoy our neighbors to the north, and they make some excellent beer, they could not make a decent whiskey for all the maple syrup in Canada!
> 
> But, I must ask, why is a good Kentucky girl drinking an inferior Tennessee whiskey when there are some fine options right there in your home state? Namely my personal favorite Knob Creek out of Clermont, Ky.



Actually, we do make one decent whisky - Glen Breton Single Malt. I had some 'Battle of the Glen' just last weekend. But it is made in such vanishingly small quantities that you won't see it on liquor store shelves outside of its native Nova Scotia. 

It is good - so good the Scottish Whisky makers have spent a decade, and a lot of money, trying to put Glen Breton out of business!


----------



## biggblk74

heres a couple of me, one from last halloween and one from this summer







View attachment Mario.jpg


View attachment big lev white.jpg


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Fun in Vegas 

View attachment fountain.jpg


----------



## Tad

The pics that amuse me never seem to have the same effect on others.....so this time here is a pic I love, and something more normal.


----------



## LeoGibson

fat hiker said:


> Actually, we do make one decent whisky - Glen Breton Single Malt. I had some 'Battle of the Glen' just last weekend. But it is made in such vanishingly small quantities that you won't see it on liquor store shelves outside of its native Nova Scotia.
> 
> It is good - so good the Scottish Whisky makers have spent a decade, and a lot of money, trying to put Glen Breton out of business!



I have not tried this one. It sounds like it could be a game-changer. I know a fellow that lives in Liverpool. I'll have to see if he can procure a bottle for me. But until then, I stand by my original assumption.


----------



## Surlysomething

Cool picture. 




Geodetic_Effect said:


> Fun in Vegas


----------



## TwilightStarr

Geodetic_Effect said:


> Fun in Vegas



Further proof that Ohio produces the cutest boys EVER!



biggblk74 said:


> heres a couple of me, one from last halloween and one from this summer
> 
> View attachment 104913
> 
> 
> View attachment 104914



Awesome Points for Mario Costume & Too Adorable!


----------



## fritzi

Londonbikerboy said:


> It's been a while, but I'm back.



Very nice pic - gives an idea of what kind of a person you might be!



Geodetic_Effect said:


> Fun in Vegas



That looks like a lot of fun! But I love water games of all types!



Tad said:


> The pics that amuse me never seem to have the same effect on others.....so this time here is a pic I love, and something more normal.



Auughh .... there's nothing cuter than an 'I am so proud of my big round belly'-pic!


----------



## Yakatori

LeoGibson said:


> "_..the Irish make a fine whiskey too.._"


And that's why I call it "Tullamore-Don't!"


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Tad said:


> The pics that amuse me never seem to have the same effect on others.....so this time here is a pic I love, and something more normal.



always good to see you Tad :-D


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

posted in the Happy thread, this is me with Damian Jurado, a greatly underrated singer/songwriter. 

such an awesome, humble and talented man.


----------



## biglynch

dude i want that Jacket.


----------



## absintheparty

sorta chubby. looking to gain BIGTIME

http://www.facebook.com/ericfurman


----------



## JASmith

In one of my normal spots, doing one of my normal weekend things. 

View attachment IMG0000.jpg


----------



## Miskatonic

This might not count but here's a self portrait I drew.


----------



## bremerton

Miskatonic said:


> This might not count but here's a self portrait I drew.



no, that totally counts! veddy nice


----------



## cakeboy

Went to the eye doc the other day and enjoyed having fully-dilated pupils.


----------



## hbighappy

cakeboy said:


> Went to the eye doc the other day and enjoyed having fully-dilated pupils.


 crazy last time my eyes where that dilated I was no where near a eye Doctor lol few years ago :shocked:


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

How about an awesome video of me at the beach today. I like Sandy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKyQHW9W0d8


----------



## biglynch

Last nights party. Good times 

View attachment 17.jpg


----------



## agouderia

Geodetic_Effect said:


> How about an awesome video of me at the beach today. I like Sandy.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKyQHW9W0d8



Crazy as it may sound, I'm green with envy!

I love swimming with high winds and waves in the ocean!


----------



## freakyfred

No costume for today
But my shirt is kinda spooky! That counts right!?


----------



## bremerton

freakyfred said:


> No costume for today
> But my shirt is kinda spooky! That counts right!?



you're definitely one of my favorite bhms on here :wubu:


----------



## freakyfred

bremerton said:


> you're definitely one of my favorite bhms on here :wubu:



Oh gosh thank you :3
And considering the other bhms here, that's quite an achievement!


----------



## RentonBob

Me and my nephew 

View attachment BobandZach.JPG


----------



## warwagon86

God's country


----------



## warwagon86

biglynch said:


> Last nights party. Good times



thats hilarious! good job man!


----------



## RudeLou

This is the only pic I have on hand at the moment.


----------



## HDANGEL15

warwagon86 said:


> God's country



*Good to see you war.....where is the photo taken...
I want to guess NEW ENGLAND area......but that's vague*


----------



## TwilightStarr

warwagon86 said:


> God's country



You are very handsome!


----------



## f0nzw0rth

Vic Mackey from The Shield for Halloween


----------



## warwagon86

HDANGEL15 said:


> *Good to see you war.....where is the photo taken...
> I want to guess NEW ENGLAND area......but that's vague*



Ireland  good to see you too! was over in the states for a bit was in New England and Denver but only brief visits!


----------



## warwagon86

TwilightStarr said:


> You are very handsome!



thank you ma'am


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

f0nzw0rth said:


> Vic Mackey from The Shield for Halloween



Gun actually looks pretty similar to his S&W 4506-1


----------



## Kazak

little blurry/fuzzy whatever you want to call it


----------



## HDANGEL15

warwagon86 said:


> Ireland  good to see you too! was over in the states for a bit was in New England and Denver but only brief visits!


*
IRELAND is as amazing as I would expect!!! Thanks for sharing that photo...I have planned 2 trips to Ireland...but have yet to get there...one day*


----------



## JenFromOC

Kazak said:


> little blurry/fuzzy whatever you want to call it



Yum.......


----------



## Kazak

super rare........ not a black shirt and smiling (you probably can't tell with all the hair)


----------



## warwagon86

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> IRELAND is as amazing as I would expect!!! Thanks for sharing that photo...I have planned 2 trips to Ireland...but have yet to get there...one day*



you must! It is beautiful and I miss it now and again but when I go home I always make sure to take it all in!


----------



## warwagon86

HDAngel if you go to Ireland you may as well do the whole of the UK! Its so small compared to America! Ireland is a 33 minute flight from most northern English or Scottish airports!

This is Alnwick Gardens, part of Alnwick Castle where Harry Potter was filmed! Absolutely gorgeous place!


----------



## HDANGEL15

warwagon86 said:


> HDAngel if you go to Ireland you may as well do the whole of the UK! Its so small compared to America! Ireland is a 33 minute flight from most northern English or Scottish airports!
> 
> This is Alnwick Gardens, part of Alnwick Castle where Harry Potter was filmed! Absolutely gorgeous place!


*
HOW COOL....actually i was over in UK and toured from LOCH NESS to as far south as Sidmouth..I did all the driving...and this trip also included a quick trip to Paris...saw a lot and really enjoyed all the gardens, parks, castles I hit

I truly want to go to Ireland...perhaps when I recover from the new knee and drop 50+ #s I will be up to cycling there.....another amazing way to see the country, after motorcycling of course.........*


----------



## Miskatonic

I look cute today.


----------



## shantheman145

Hey, i'm Shannon. 23 and I live in Arizona! I'm a little chunky, but hey ladies thats why i'm posting here lol


----------



## biglynch

Ok im not sure how many peeps out there are enjoying the Movember action, but could i sudgest you make that top lip buddy a perminant fixture.
Love your tach! 

View attachment rsz_1img_7890.jpg


----------



## Londonbikerboy

My movember attempt from last year....


----------



## bigpapi4u

i shaved my head again 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## TwilightStarr

biglynch said:


> Ok im not sure how many peeps out there are enjoying the Movember action, but could i sudgest you make that top lip buddy a perminant fixture.
> Love your tach!



Just noticed how beautiful your eyes are!!


----------



## biglynch

TwilightStarr said:


> Just noticed how beautiful your eyes are!!



you're way to kind Missy:wubu:


----------



## TwilightStarr

biglynch said:


> you're way to kind Missy:wubu:



Most of the time I am way too nice for my own good but on this I am completely right! You are a hottie with beautiful eyes!!


----------



## Kazak

Movember stache curls


----------



## HDANGEL15

Kazak said:


> Movember stache curls



*cool stache....quit being sooooo smiley ...YOU WILL break the camera*


----------



## Kazak

HDANGEL15 said:


> *cool stache....quit being sooooo smiley ...YOU WILL break the camera*


sorry i'll try to smile less.


----------



## biglynch

Kazak said:


> Movember stache curls



You sir are my hero.


----------



## Kazak

biglynch said:


> You sir are my hero.



No waxing or training, just part it and it does that. I'm just lucky I guess.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Kazak said:


> No waxing or training, just part it and it does that. I'm just lucky I guess.



That's the most impressive part, no wax?!


----------



## freakyfred

Less awesome picture of me and more picture of awesome shirt


----------



## leedsfatboy24

Moi


----------



## MrBob

freakyfred said:


> Less awesome picture of me and more picture of awesome shirt



Wow, look at the shlong on that gobling...that thing's packing heat!


----------



## Sasquatch!

MrBob said:


> Wow, look at the shlong on that gobling...that thing's packing heat!



That's..... that's Mojojojo ¬_¬


----------



## LeoGibson

MrBob said:


> Wow, look at the shlong on that gobling...that thing's packing heat!



Yep, homey's packin'


----------



## samuraiscott

Maybe not so hawt and not close up but here is one my friend Mark and his new bride Pam. I am the best man in the right hand corner. I will post a better picture of me in the tux as soon as I has one. 

View attachment 15238_3698280950481_547072818_n.jpg


----------



## AngedeVauzelle

[/IMG]


----------



## MRdobolina

^ effin awesome .. killed it


----------



## Surlysomething

good lord


----------



## Sasquatch!

Aaaand that's what.... 4 times now? Take new pictures dammit.


----------



## JenFromOC

Yikes. That's all that comes to mind.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

My new office chair: 

View attachment officen.jpg


----------



## BigChaz

AngedeVauzelle said:


> <--PHOTO GOES HERE-->



If this was an in art gallery, it would be called "A Latent Rapist in Repose".

edit: A few more possible titles

"A Self-Portrait of that Really Annoying Guy Who Fakes Being Artistic as Hell and Talks About It All The Time But No One Cares at All But Is Too Polite To Tell Him"

"Stupidly Surreal and Contrived"

"That Dog Is Probably Involved In a Few Fetishes"

"Wut"


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

I almost brought this guy home with me...


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

What a perfect time to wear a Blackhawks hat...I'm lookin at you Burnaby






done pic whoring, just the last two recent ones


----------



## x0emnem0x

WhiteHotRazor said:


> What a perfect time to wear a Blackhawks hat...I'm lookin at you Burnaby
> 
> done pic whoring, just the last two recent ones



The pup and you look very cute


----------



## JenFromOC

WhiteHotRazor said:


> What a perfect time to wear a Blackhawks hat...I'm lookin at you Burnaby
> 
> 
> done pic whoring, just the last two recent ones



I know what I want for Christmas!


----------



## Surlysomething

Damn. 

A. Two pictures of the hot
B. Puppy
C. Blackhawks


I need a cigarette.

:eat2:




WhiteHotRazor said:


> What a perfect time to wear a Blackhawks hat...I'm lookin at you Burnaby
> 
> 
> 
> done pic whoring, just the last two recent ones


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

oh thank you, all you dirty little minxs...is that a word? what's plural for minx? or it like Moose? ...again looking at you Burnaby


----------



## Surlysomething

Haha. Minxes. 

Good word though! 



WhiteHotRazor said:


> oh thank you, all you dirty little minxs...is that a word? what's plural for minx? or it like Moose? ...again looking at you Burnaby


----------



## Surlysomething

He's kind of the puppy version of you. Should have got him...chick magnet for sure.



WhiteHotRazor said:


> I almost brought this guy home with me...


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

fuck that, 1600 bucks nah sorry i got a dog already and he'd just take her to plowtown...


----------



## Surlysomething

But don't you have some sissy-ass teacup poodle or something? Haha.



WhiteHotRazor said:


> fuck that, 1600 bucks nah sorry i got a dog already and he'd just take her to plowtown...


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

She's a Shih Tzu thank you very much and she is no sissy, bad ass bitch. ...Watch it Burnie haha


----------



## Surlysomething

Not the world's most masculine dog. Don't you cake assers normally own Pit Bulls or Rotties? Wtf? Haha.




WhiteHotRazor said:


> She's a Shih Tzu thank you very much and she is no sissy, bad ass bitch. ...Watch it Burnie haha


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

That little bitch pulls in "more butt then ash trays, fuck a fair one i get mine the fast way"

pitbull...schhmitt bull pssshhhh get with the program haha


----------



## Surlysomething

Yeah, the fast way is usually the best way. Quality material there, cake-boy. Haha.





WhiteHotRazor said:


> That little bitch pulls in "more butt then ash trays, fuck a fair one i get mine the fast way"
> 
> pitbull...schhmitt bull pssshhhh get with the program haha


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

lower your standards and better your average is what I always say but then again I have a raging case of herpes and child support due hahaha


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

...and just as a disclaimer the latter part of my previous post was almost 100% untrue, I think.


----------



## Surlysomething

Hahahaha. 

Herpes, the gift that keeps on giving.







WhiteHotRazor said:


> lower your standards and better your average is what I always say but then again I have a raging case of herpes and child support due hahaha


----------



## JenFromOC

Surlysomething said:


> Hahahaha.
> 
> Herpes, the gift that keeps on giving.



Contrary to popular belief, what happens in Vegas, does not, stay in Vegas. You have herpes.


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama

Pit Bulls are illeagal in Ontario you can't own them or breed them here. But that puppy was adorable, was it a husky?


----------



## f0nzw0rth

Went to a White Party in Miami a few months ago...Thought this picture was pretty cool


----------



## bbwfairygirl

f0nzw0rth said:


> Went to a White Party in Miami a few months ago...Thought this picture was pretty cool



Wow, that is an awesome picture. Oh, and you look pretty awesome too...


----------



## bbwfairygirl

Ya'll are all hot...realized I missed a bunch of posts :doh:

And the puppy, the puppy...:smitten:

Oh, and little ankle biters rock tyvm (proud owner of two ankle biters who wholly believe they are 120 lbs of pure teeth and muscle...lol)


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

The puppy was a Shiba Inu kinda similar to a Akita but theyre a bit smaller.


----------



## CastingPearls

WhiteHotRazor said:


> The puppy was a Shiba Inu kinda similar to a Akita but theyre a bit smaller.


Similar temperaments, though. Cute pups. I'm a fan of ankle biters too. I used to have a toy Eskie. They look like white Pomeranians.


----------



## samuraiscott

Here is the newest one I have. Hope I don't scare y'all, LOL. 

View attachment newnew.jpg


----------



## x0emnem0x

f0nzw0rth said:


> Went to a White Party in Miami a few months ago...Thought this picture was pretty cool



Love it


----------



## Still a Skye fan

freakyfred said:


> Less awesome picture of me and more picture of awesome shirt



A Mojojojo shirt?:blink::shocked:

That is too cool for words, sir, and I'm really jealous


Dennis


----------



## Still a Skye fan

Here's a semi-recent pic of me from July. I'm sitting in an awesome chair and wearing an awesome Hawaiian shirt...does that qualify me as being awesome?


Dennis


----------



## BigChaz

Still a Skye fan said:


> [PRINCESS OF HAWAII PHOTO]
> 
> Here's a semi-recent pic of me from July. I'm sitting in an awesome chair and wearing an awesome Hawaiian shirt...does that qualify me as being awesome?
> 
> 
> Dennis



Nope, it does not. That chair is really swank though! I would like to have that chair. I am jealous of your opportunity to sit in that chair and would like to take your place upon that majestic beast.


----------



## Carmella_Bombshell

Nice pictures gentlemen! Muah!


----------



## Still a Skye fan

Thanks, Ma'am! I'll try to be more awesom next time


Dennis


----------



## Miskatonic

I posted this elsewhere on the boards but I'll post it here too; here's a pic of me dressed as Doctor Krieger at a costume party.


----------



## vardon_grip

Miskatonic said:


> I posted this elsewhere on the boards but I'll post it here too; here's a pic of me dressed as Doctor Krieger at a costume party.



"...I'm sorry are addressing me? Because your costume is not recognized in Fort Kick Ass."

Nice.


----------



## bbwfairygirl

WhiteHotRazor said:


> The puppy was a Shiba Inu kinda similar to a Akita but theyre a bit smaller.



Shibas are beautiful dogs. They have a very unique, self absorbed air about them at times. At least the 2 that visit my dog park do.


----------



## johnnny2005

Hey from Ireland  

View attachment IMG_1372-mod.jpg


----------



## biglynch

well i let the beard go, but i going to keep the tach for a bit. 

View attachment rsz_img_20121214_015423.jpg


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~

That's a pretty bad-ass stache. If I had one I would just twirl it maniacally and cackle all day.


----------



## biglynch

thats the plan


----------



## hbighappy

Just me


----------



## analikesyourface

biglynch said:


> well i let the beard go, but i going to keep the tach for a bit.



See, it might not SEEM like a major compliment for me to say that I want to steal your mustache, but it is seeing as I'm genderqueer

Also, sir, you are cute. Continue working it like a boss.


----------



## RentonBob

At the Great Wheel on a rainy Seattle day  

View attachment Great Wheel.jpg


----------



## SilverShoes

RentonBob, oh, my favorite type of beard and a great smile ))


----------



## bbwfairygirl

RentonBob said:


> At the Great Wheel on a rainy Seattle day



Aw, you're cute!!


----------



## RentonBob

SilverShoes said:


> RentonBob, oh, my favorite type of beard and a great smile ))





bbwfairygirl said:


> Aw, you're cute!!



Thank you very much ladies


----------



## bbwfairygirl

RentonBob said:


> Thank you very much ladies



You are very welcome!


----------



## freakyfred

More shirtanigans. I really freaking love this one.


----------



## Dansinfool

Cross posted from Recent pic of you 

View attachment 100_0977large[2].jpg


----------



## samuraiscott

Here are two of me recently...one showing some skin. 

View attachment newnew.jpg


View attachment lying down.jpg


----------



## WVMountainrear

freakyfred said:


> More shirtanigans. I really freaking love this one.



I'm still trying to decide if I enjoy your T-shirts or your shirtless pics better...either way, you always make them entertaining! 





samuraiscott said:


> Here are two of me recently...one showing some skin.



I've been trying to rep you for what seems like months, and it won't let me...so I'll just post instead. Nice pictures, sir.


----------



## The Dark Lady

freakyfred said:


> More shirtanigans. I really freaking love this one.



Every time you post a pic of yourself, I'm genuinely surprised you're not a caterpillar. And then a little disappointed.*

*That you're not a talking caterpillar, I mean


----------



## samuraiscott

lovelylady78 said:


> I'm still trying to decide if I enjoy your T-shirts or your shirtless pics better...either way, you always make them entertaining!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been trying to rep you for what seems like months, and it won't let me...so I'll just post instead. Nice pictures, sir.



Thank you, LovelyLady. I sure do appreciate you!:happy:


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1

Where have I been - there are plethora of hot ass men here!!!! Every size, shape, color imaginable. 

Mmmm mmmmm mmmmm :smitten: :eat2: :bow:

DAYUM!!!!!!


----------



## freakyfred

lovelylady78 said:


> I'm still trying to decide if I enjoy your T-shirts or your shirtless pics better...either way, you always make them entertaining!



I try! The same poses are boring all the time haha. Glad you enjoy em tho :>



The Dark Lady said:


> Every time you post a pic of yourself, I'm genuinely surprised you're not a caterpillar. And then a little disappointed.*
> 
> *That you're not a talking caterpillar, I mean



Maybe I will be one day~


----------



## besthandsomeman

This is me and Kawaii. We're Awesome.


----------



## Tad

besthandsomeman said:


> This is me and Kawaii. We're Awesome.



No arguments there  And great to see you both!


----------



## jigenbakuda

Here is a picture I posted at chubby guy swag on tumblr (http://chubbyguyswag.tumblr.com/). This picture was to show off the tie that I just sewn.


----------



## analikesyourface

jigenbakuda said:


> Here is a picture I posted at chubby guy swag on tumblr (http://chubbyguyswag.tumblr.com/). This picture was to show off the tie that I just sewn.



New favorite tumblr.


----------



## besthandsomeman

jigenbakuda said:


> Here is a picture I posted at chubby guy swag on tumblr (http://chubbyguyswag.tumblr.com/). This picture was to show off the tie that I just sewn.



YOU MAKE CLOTHES FOR BIG PEOPLE?? I have been looking for someone like this for awhile. I want clothes, awesome amazing clothes.


----------



## HeavyHandsome

Yeah, so....this is me. Im pretty awesome.


----------



## jigenbakuda

besthandsomeman said:


> YOU MAKE CLOTHES FOR BIG PEOPLE?? I have been looking for someone like this for awhile. I want clothes, awesome amazing clothes.



I'm not a tailor, I am just an amateur sewing dude. That was the first tie I ever made, I have not even made my first pair of trousers or a coat yet. Plus my stuff is too sloppy to give away


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~

HeavyHandsome said:


> Yeah, so....this is me. Im pretty awesome.



Whoa, intense. There's a storm in your eyes...

Pretty badass facial hair too.


----------



## HeavyHandsome

~KawaiiFFA~ said:


> Whoa, intense. There's a storm in your eyes...
> 
> Pretty badass facial hair too.



Some call me The Oncoming Storm...

My facial hair can get quite wild!


----------



## Surlysomething

Can we have less talking and more pictures?


Thanks.

:blush:


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~

Surlysomething said:


> Can we have less talking and more pictures?
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> :blush:



Oops, sorry. (Wait...I'm just contributing to the problem, lol.)

But yes...MOAR PIX.


----------



## HeavyHandsome

Surlysomething said:


> Can we have less talking and more pictures?
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> :blush:









This is a few months old. I wont lie there is a little editing going on.


----------



## Surlysomething

I can get behind that..or in front of it. 

Great picture!




HeavyHandsome said:


> This is a few months old. I wont lie there is a little editing going on.


----------



## HeavyHandsome

Surlysomething said:


> I can get behind that..or in front of it.
> 
> Great picture!



:bounce: My...my my my!


----------



## Surlysomething

I have cougar tendencies. :blush:




HeavyHandsome said:


> :bounce: My...my my my!


----------



## TwilightStarr

HeavyHandsome said:


> Yeah, so....this is me. Im pretty awesome.



Soo hot want to touch the hiney!!

Love the facial hair, beautiful eyes, and all over gorgeous face :smitten:

As my friend likes to say "makes me want to kiss your face!" :kiss2:


----------



## HeavyHandsome

TwilightStarr said:


> Soo hot want to touch the hiney!!
> 
> Love the facial hair, beautiful eyes, and all over gorgeous face :smitten:
> 
> As my friend likes to say "makes me want to kiss your face!" :kiss2:



You have my permission


----------



## TwilightStarr

HeavyHandsome said:


> You have my permission



YAY! Best Xmas present ever!!

Your hiney and your face would be getting so molested right now if I was near you!! :kiss2::eat2::kiss2:


----------



## oliver141180

Ok, taking ze plunge! Here is me (after work, hence the tie!):


----------



## Tad

Oliver, wow, I swear that it looks like we could be relatives....or maybe it is just similar glasses and that when I was your age I had about that hairline? (then there is the small matter that you are a foot taller than me and better than double my weight, but apparently carry it better than I do, darn you!)


----------



## bbwfairygirl

oliver141180 said:


> Ok, taking ze plunge! Here is me (after work, hence the tie!):



You look good...and is that purple I see??  If not still looks good!!


----------



## oliver141180

bbwfairygirl said:


> You look good...and is that purple I see??  If not still looks good!!



Thanks very much. And yes, lots of purple!


----------



## Ninja Glutton

I haven't been here in a really long time and I thought I'd post a pic to say hello again. My facial hair has grown considerably since I last posted here.

Shout out to Melian and the rest of you delightful folks I used to communicate with.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Ninja Glutton said:


> I haven't been here in a really long time and I thought I'd post a pic to say hello again. My facial hair has grown considerably since I last posted here.
> 
> Shout out to Melian and the rest of you delightful folks I used to communicate with.



You look better with a beard.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Ninja Glutton said:


> I haven't been here in a really long time and I thought I'd post a pic to say hello again. My facial hair has grown considerably since I last posted here.
> 
> Shout out to Melian and the rest of you delightful folks I used to communicate with.



You are Beard-tastically HOT!!


----------



## Melian

Ninja Glutton said:


> I haven't been here in a really long time and I thought I'd post a pic to say hello again. My facial hair has grown considerably since I last posted here.
> 
> Shout out to Melian and the rest of you delightful folks I used to communicate with.



FUCK. Wasted my rep on your other post when it should have been used to leave dirty photo comments. Apologies.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Melian said:


> FUCK. Wasted my rep on your other post when it should have been used to leave dirty photo comments. Apologies.



Dammit inbox me those dirty comments lol. 

Thanks for the compliments above as well. I'm loving the beard.


----------



## Miskatonic

Something's really funny.


----------



## HeavyHandsome

A few weeks old but theres something i like about it.


----------



## analikesyourface

HeavyHandsome said:


> A few weeks old but theres something i like about it.



SMILE. CHRIST ALMIGHTY. SMILE, MAN!


----------



## Sasquatch!

In other news, it appears Jim Gaffigan has gone on a raping spree.


----------



## Miskatonic

Here's me rocking some new clothes.


----------



## Sweetie

Miskatonic said:


> Here's me rocking some new clothes.



You look great in them too. Very nice.


----------



## balletguy

I know its my profile pic and I am kind of cheeting here but I got a new phone and it really stinks...wanted to post a pic on here cause I dont think I posted in awile here. 

View attachment pic2.JPG


----------



## Cobra Verde

"Brushes and combs are for homos. Just give me a fork..."


----------



## TwilightStarr

Cobra Verde said:


> "Brushes and combs are for homos. Just give me a fork..."



For some reason when I look at this picture, I feel like you should have theme music play when you walk. Something like "Sexy and I know it" or something.


----------



## Cobra Verde

I usually have clown music playing in my head if that's what you mean...


----------



## Melian

Cobra Verde said:


> "Brushes and combs are for homos. Just give me a fork..."



I like this 

And apparently, so does the guy in the background.


----------



## SD007

Melian said:


> I like this
> 
> And apparently, so does the guy in the background.



haha! He's like "DAT ASS", I would be too ;D


----------



## HDANGEL15

Cobra Verde said:


> "Brushes and combs are for homos. Just give me a fork..."


*
I like the pic........(cougar endorsement)


hmmmmm interesting home page............*


----------



## Cobra Verde

Melian said:


> I like this
> 
> And apparently, so does the guy in the background.





SD007 said:


> haha! He's like "DAT ASS", I would be too ;D


Holy shit, I never noticed that before! I have about a million people to I have to forward that to now...


----------



## biglynch

haha i found an old pic of my good self with long hair... 

View attachment 199995_5150432618_8844_n.jpg


----------



## TwilightStarr

biglynch said:


> haha i found an old pic of my good self with long hair...



Dangit! I can't rep you but your beard makes me smile


----------



## analikesyourface

Cobra Verde said:


> "Brushes and combs are for homos. Just give me a fork..."



You sir, are cute.


----------



## HeavyHandsome

Get at me, ladies! Hahaha


----------



## dustin946




----------



## WhiteHotRazor

double post


----------



## WhiteHotRazor




----------



## WhiteHotRazor

right before going to watch the bears go 10-6 and still not make fuckin the playoffs... wasn't smiling when I came home.


----------



## Surlysomething

Ohhhh...you're actually holding something. For a second there I thought your limp wrist was a sign...oh, nevermind. Haha.




WhiteHotRazor said:


> right before going to watch the bears go 10-6 and still not make fuckin the playoffs... wasn't smiling when I came home.
> 
> [/IMG]


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Surlysomething said:


> Ohhhh...you're actually holding something. For a second there I thought your limp wrist was a sign...oh, nevermind. Haha.



yea it's my ipad under my arm so suck it burnaby


----------



## Surlysomething

Sure, rub it in. 

Asshole! :bow:




WhiteHotRazor said:


> yea it's my ipad under my arm so suck it burnaby


----------



## LeoGibson

Screwing around on a Saturday afternoon indulging in my hobby/obsession.


----------



## Surlysomething

Very cool...wish I could see more of your face though! 



LeoGibson said:


> Screwing around on a Saturday afternoon indulging in my hobby/obsession.


----------



## The Fat Man

Not so little ol' me. 

View attachment picture010.jpg


----------



## dharmabean

I've enjoyed your tumblr. 

Nice pic too.


The Fat Man said:


> Not so little ol' me.


----------



## LeoGibson

Too pretty of a day in January not to go outside and indulge in two of my favorite pastimes. Guitar playing and beer drinking. Yee-Haw!!


----------



## freakyfred

I tried taking some nice pictures of myself today.

But then this happened instead.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

Part of my "chores" this weekend included the annual cleaning out of the computer dust bunnies. This year I did something different - I used an electric air compressor (normally used for swimming pools or air mattresses) to blow out the dirt vs. using canned, compressed air; given I had three towers to clean, it's also a moneysaver, too). It helped the temperature profiles in all but my main system, which I had to eventually disassemble (pulling all the cards and wires) and put it back together from the board onward to get it to restart. 

Now more often than not I have terrible lighting when I do this sort of work, and tower cases eat things like screws and jumpers. To combat this, I have my nifty "Dork Light" helmet with red and white LEDs, to go with my DAFUQ? expression I had many times trying to get my now "clean" system working again. PCs is so much fun... 

View attachment Picture 10b.jpg


----------



## fat hiker

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Part of my "chores" this weekend included the annual cleaning out of the computer dust bunnies. This year I did something different - I used an electric air compressor (normally used for swimming pools or air mattresses) to blow out the dirt vs. using canned, compressed air; given I had three towers to clean, it's also a moneysaver, too). It helped the temperature profiles in all but my main system, which I had to eventually disassemble (pulling all the cards and wires) and put it back together from the board onward to get it to restart.
> 
> Now more often than not I have terrible lighting when I do this sort of work, and tower cases eat things like screws and jumpers. To combat this, I have my nifty "Dork Light" helmet with red and white LEDs, to go with my DAFUQ? expression I had many times trying to get my now "clean" system working again. PCs is so much fun...



Aren't headlamps grand? I use mine for all sorts of things. I've learned to ignore the strange expressions on other people's faces....


----------



## bbwfairygirl

freakyfred said:


> I tried taking some nice pictures of myself today.
> 
> But then this happened instead.



Aw, too cute!!


----------



## bbwfairygirl

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Part of my "chores" this weekend included the annual cleaning out of the computer dust bunnies. This year I did something different - I used an electric air compressor (normally used for swimming pools or air mattresses) to blow out the dirt vs. using canned, compressed air; given I had three towers to clean, it's also a moneysaver, too). It helped the temperature profiles in all but my main system, which I had to eventually disassemble (pulling all the cards and wires) and put it back together from the board onward to get it to restart.
> 
> Now more often than not I have terrible lighting when I do this sort of work, and tower cases eat things like screws and jumpers. To combat this, I have my nifty "Dork Light" helmet with red and white LEDs, to go with my DAFUQ? expression I had many times trying to get my now "clean" system working again. PCs is so much fun...



Those are actually pretty handy for lots of things people might not even think about . I have one the cable guy left although it's temporarily misplaced so might have to invest in a newer, cooler one.

Cute pic too...lolololol


----------



## Miskatonic

Here's a picture of my butt.


----------



## freakyfred

Went to an olde irish themed restaurant.

The toilet ceiling was entirely bedpans.


----------



## nsg310

This is just an old football pic for the program. I hope everyone likes it.


----------



## samuraiscott

My friend Mark and I at his wedding. Pink's a fabulous color on me, no?


----------



## cakeboy

View attachment 106553
View attachment 106554


----------



## samuraiscott

Let's try this again. Me at my buddy's wedding. 

View attachment Pink2.jpg


----------



## Dockta_Dockta

Just a little something from today. 

View attachment today.jpg


----------



## oliver141180

Normally covered up in a suit these days, but time to get my tat's out! (no, that was not a typo )


----------



## vardon_grip

Played some golf today. 78&#730; with a light breeze. It was a beautiful day.


----------



## FatmanScoop201

How do you add a picture?


----------



## HDANGEL15

vardon_grip said:


> Played some golf today. 78&#730; with a light breeze. It was a beautiful day.



*IC I now know what your name means...after googling it.........*


----------



## LeoGibson

vardon_grip said:


> Played some golf today. 78&#730; with a light breeze. It was a beautiful day.



Beautiful course. It's going to be about the same temps here today and your pics have inspired me to go to the driving range at the very least and hit a bucket and knock off some rust.


----------



## syphon77

My favourite at least.


----------



## vardon_grip

HDANGEL15 said:


> *IC I now know what your name means...after googling it.........*



"...the more you know, the further you'll go. And that's one to grow on."



LeoGibson said:


> Beautiful course. It's going to be about the same temps here today and your pics have inspired me
> to go to the driving range at the very least and hit a bucket and knock off some rust.



MOLLY
This is, without a doubt, the
stupidest, silliest, most idiotic
grotesquery masquerading as a game
that has ever been invented.

TIN CUP
(cheerfully)
* Yes, ma'am, that's why I love it.*
(beat)
* And if you hit one good shot -- if
that tuning fork rings in your
loin -- you can't wait to get
back.*

She cracks one dead solid perfect out into the night. It
felt great and she knows it.

MOLLY
I think the Big Dog ate something.

TIN CUP
Did the tuning fork ring in your
loin?

MOLLY
I wouldn't go that far.

TIN CUP
Always quit on a good shot. We'll
call that lesson number one...


----------



## oliver141180

Took these for a lovely friend earlier so thought I would add them.

Me having to half squat to get my head in the full length mirror (one of the many pains of being tall!):






Slightly less cramped, silly face time!


----------



## freakyfred

I needed a new facebook pic!


----------



## Wayne Kerr

My first attempt at posting a pic. Hope it works.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Wayne Kerr said:


> My first attempt at posting a pic. Hope it works.


This is so awesome.


----------



## doe135

Let's see if this f****r works 

If not, I'll buy you tea.


----------



## SoVerySoft

doe135 said:


> Let's see if this f****r works
> 
> If not, I'll buy you tea.



I'm a mod and when I go into the editing function I can see your image url but it doesn't seem to work. Maybe try attaching the pic using the paperclip icon?


----------



## BigChaz

doe135 said:


> Let's see if this f****r works
> 
> If not, I'll buy you tea.



Fixed it for you


----------



## doe135

BigChaz said:


> Fixed it for you



Thank you


----------



## fritzi

oliver141180 said:


> Slightly less cramped, silly face time!



I will never understand why you Brits do not have mixer water taps/mixing valves as standard features even in modern, refurbished bathrooms! 
One of the unsolved mysteries of modern man-kind!

You can't clean anything if you're either scalded or frozen! :doh:


----------



## reuben6380

Well i read that a few of the ladies liked glasses, and a few of them like big hands.. i have ever have no choice in the former and am unsure about the latter.. so I shot a few pics and tried to get them in there as best i could


----------



## oliver141180

fritzi said:


> I will never understand why you Brits do not have mixer water taps/mixing valves as standard features even in modern, refurbished bathrooms!
> One of the unsolved mysteries of modern man-kind!
> 
> You can't clean anything if you're either scalded or frozen! :doh:



It's quite sad that I know the answer to this  A lot of it's probably just tradition, but there's actually some regulations that stop the use of mixed taps in a lot of places, particularly domestic properties. It's to do with how your hot water is fed. Most houses have hot water tanks in the attic or w/e, and so there's the potential for rats/other stuff to get in. The hot tank is only fed to your house, but if you have a mixer tap, if the hot water supply has something bad in, it can get sucked into the cold supply (infection, not the actual rat ) which feeds back to public supplies. You do tend to get commercial properties having mixer taps a lot more, but their water is not supplied the same way so dont have the same risk.

So not to put you off, but next time you have that lovely temperate water, try not to think what might be in it  I'll stick to washing my hands with the cold 'n clean stuff


----------



## fritzi

oliver141180 said:


> It's quite sad that I know the answer to this  A lot of it's probably just tradition, but there's actually some regulations that stop the use of mixed taps in a lot of places, particularly domestic properties. It's to do with how your hot water is fed. Most houses have hot water tanks in the attic or w/e, and so there's the potential for rats/other stuff to get in. The hot tank is only fed to your house, but if you have a mixer tap, if the hot water supply has something bad in, it can get sucked into the cold supply (infection, not the actual rat ) which feeds back to public supplies. You do tend to get commercial properties having mixer taps a lot more, but their water is not supplied the same way so dont have the same risk.
> 
> So not to put you off, but next time you have that lovely temperate water, try not to think what might be in it  I'll stick to washing my hands with the cold 'n clean stuff




Oh dear - you people are even more stuck in the 'Empire state of mind' than I feared! And my worst prejudices against UK sanitary appliances are right! Ever heard of closed circuit boilers where no rat can get into? Or that most boilers have an automatic setting to heat water up to 70°C/140°F to kill off most germs like legionella? Or that modern taps have unidirectional valves? Or ask yourself the question how the rest of the world survives without constant outbreak of epidemics? It's not like the UK despite these precautions is such a haven of good public health.....


----------



## Sasquatch!

Oh Fritzi! You insult me and my kin! Don't expect to get away scot free.


----------



## analikesyourface

reuben6380 said:


> Well i read that a few of the ladies liked glasses, and a few of them like big hands.. i have ever have no choice in the former and am unsure about the latter.. so I shot a few pics and tried to get them in there as best i could



Yes please. Just saying.


----------



## oliver141180

fritzi said:


> Oh dear - you people are even more stuck in the 'Empire state of mind' than I feared! And my worst prejudices against UK sanitary appliances are right! Ever heard of closed circuit boilers where no rat can get into? Or that most boilers have an automatic setting to heat water up to 70°C/140°F to kill off most germs like legionella? Or that modern taps have unidirectional valves? Or ask yourself the question how the rest of the world survives without constant outbreak of epidemics? It's not like the UK despite these precautions is such a haven of good public health.....



An empire state of mind for saying why we have separate taps? Oh dear, oh dear.... Were you running round the house yelling "USA! USA!" as you said that? 

Sorry, i don't know you so dont want to cause offence, but that is the most pathetic of comments, we're talking about a frikkin tap for god's sake (although typing this I realise thats a pretty sad subject in the first place :S)

Regarding those fantastical new bits of wonderful technology you mention, yes i've heard of all of them, its just as simple as that right? Sadly they were not around when my house built 110 years ago, so rather than just simply buy what you suggest, and then the little matter of spending thousands converting all the plumbing, I'll just try to struggle on with the complexities of managing two taps. You know what? i think I'll be ok


----------



## ODFFA

Sasquatch! said:


> Oh Fritzi! You insult me and my kin! Don't expect to get away scot free.



:blink: I know a threat when I see one. Soooo glad that wasn't directed at me. I will not ruin your childhood ever ever again, Sassy.


----------



## agouderia

oliver141180 said:


> An empire state of mind for saying why we have separate taps? Oh dear, oh dear.... Were you running round the house yelling "USA! USA!" as you said that?



That would not be wise as US plumbing is not exactly international top notch! Non-modernized US plumbing actually is often worse than Greek!

Since I do not want to encounter Sassy's scot wrath, I will refrain from giving my assessment of British plumbing..... 



oliver141180 said:


> It's quite sad that I know the answer to this  A lot of it's probably just tradition, but there's actually some regulations that stop the use of mixed taps in a lot of places, particularly domestic properties. It's to do with how your hot water is fed. Most houses have hot water tanks in the attic or w/e, and so there's the potential for rats/other stuff to get in. The hot tank is only fed to your house, but if you have a mixer tap, if the hot water supply has something bad in, it can get sucked into the cold supply (infection, not the actual rat ) which feeds back to public supplies. You do tend to get commercial properties having mixer taps a lot more, but their water is not supplied the same way so dont have the same risk.



It's actually fascinating to compare how countries stick to certain rules and regulations that no longer make any sense or are even counterproductive, since the technical, social, economic development has made them completely obsolete. 
Like it was officially illegal in Paris for women to wear pants - except when horseback riding - until 2 weeks (!) ago. Most people found out about this rule only when it was abolished.


----------



## biglynch

Win for the UK

http://train4tradeskills.wordpress.com/2012/01/05/best-young-plumber-in-the-world-awarded-medal/


----------



## Surlysomething

Less talking, more pictures.


Just sayin'..


----------



## oliver141180

biglynch said:


> Win for the UK
> 
> http://train4tradeskills.wordpress.com/2012/01/05/best-young-plumber-in-the-world-awarded-medal/



Haha...quality!


----------



## IcecreamMonster

I also hope it works.

My belly after a stuff, sitting down.







A side on view.






My first post on dimensions. =) hello all!


----------



## YellowMelon

doe135 said:


> Thank you



You look STUNNING!


----------



## reuben6380

analikesyourface said:


> Yes please. Just saying.











I hope i was able to hit near the mark on those. But when it comes to body hair I got nuth'n. Being mostly Italian you would think i would have hair but no, don't bother squinting it just isn't there lol


----------



## Surlysomething

Super-cute!



reuben6380 said:


> I hope i was able to hit near the mark on those. But when it comes to body hair I got nuth'n. Being mostly Italian you would think i would have hair but no, don't bother squinting it just isn't there lol


----------



## runningsoft

This is from back when I just had 'a starter belly'


----------



## IcecreamMonster

Close up of my belly-






Sitting Down-


----------



## biglynch

relaxing before i get totally wrecked at the Beer and Cider festival. 

View attachment rsz_img_20130223_125103.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15

biglynch said:


> relaxing before i get totally wrecked at the Beer and Cider festival.



*have some snausges for me STUD 

fab pic*


----------



## Yakatori

biglynch said:


> "_relaxing before i get totally wrecked at the Beer and Cider festival._"


Is that like a dark blue...? I always like to wear something a little different in that type of setting. It's good as a conversation-starter, if you know what I mean.


----------



## analikesyourface

reuben6380 said:


> I hope i was able to hit near the mark on those. But when it comes to body hair I got nuth'n. Being mostly Italian you would think i would have hair but no, don't bother squinting it just isn't there lol



Your lack of chest hair is made up by olive skin tone hehe.


----------



## Chris_baird

185lbs but optimistic for more!


----------



## Melian

biglynch said:


> relaxing before i get totally wrecked at the Beer and Cider festival.



Love this. Where is the after pic?


----------



## Chris_baird

185 current weight, only i have a beard now


----------



## gogogal

Chris_baird said:


> 185 current weight, only i have a beard now



Loooove the doggy! Bullmastiff?


----------



## Chris_baird

gogogal said:


> Loooove the doggy! Bullmastiff?



haha, thanks! no he's a boxer but definitely has a big boxy head like a bull mastiff


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

biglynch said:


> relaxing before i get totally wrecked at the Beer and Cider festival.



you are one sexy ass man.


----------



## biglynch

Spent the last few days recovering with a healthy dose of Breaking bad. As for after pics, I cant even find the during pics. Still twas a awesome day.


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Chris_baird said:


> 185 current weight, only i have a beard now



Where the heck were all of these hot FAs when I lived in Texas? WTF :really sad:


----------



## biglynch

Melian said:


> Love this. Where is the after pic?



A day or two late but you get the picture. Thats what a pre-coffee Lynch looks like. 

View attachment rsz_img_20130226_140634.jpg


----------



## Melian

biglynch said:


> A day or two late but you get the picture. Thats what a pre-coffee Lynch looks like.



Oh, the contrast! You look like you had a great time


----------



## HDANGEL15

biglynch said:


> A day or two late but you get the picture. Thats what a pre-coffee Lynch looks like.



*i still say HUBBA HUBBA....glad it was FUN*


----------



## fat hiker

fritzi said:


> I will never understand why you Brits do not have mixer water taps/mixing valves as standard features even in modern, refurbished bathrooms!
> One of the unsolved mysteries of modern man-kind!
> 
> You can't clean anything if you're either scalded or frozen! :doh:



But, if you draw a sinkful of water, turn off the taps, then wash your hands, you won't get scalded or frozen either....


----------



## freakyfred

In which I buy myself some nice clothes for once.


----------



## analikesyourface

freakyfred said:


> In which I buy myself some nice clothes for once.



Aw. You look dapper ^_^


----------



## runningsoft

Definitely ready for the my GQ audition...


----------



## freakyfred

analikesyourface said:


> Aw. You look dapper ^_^



Thank yooooou


----------



## cakeboy

I took this pic in a school crapper, so don't mind the decor. I'm shrinking 
View attachment 107228


----------



## cakeboy

Fellas, get in here and post something. I killed this thread and it's effing embarrassing.


----------



## HDANGEL15

cakeboy said:


> Fellas, get in here and post something. I killed this thread and it's effing embarrassing.


*
I did the same thing on LADIES thread....go figure *


----------



## BigChaz

cakeboy said:


> Fellas, get in here and post something. I killed this thread and it's effing embarrassing.



I enjoy other people's misery


----------



## Melian

BigChaz said:


> I enjoy other people's misery



You should repost the Marshmallow Dragon.


OH GOD WHY DID I SUGGEST THAT???


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> You should repost the Marshmallow Dragon.
> 
> 
> OH GOD WHY DID I SUGGEST THAT???



fuck....yes!


----------



## cakeboy

BigChaz said:


> I enjoy other people's misery



Bastard! I'm sending frowny faces through the internets to...frown at you.


----------



## BigChaz

Melian said:


> You should repost the Marshmallow Dragon.
> 
> 
> OH GOD WHY DID I SUGGEST THAT???



I can't risk that. I don't want to go back to my old days of uncontrollable sexual urges


----------



## biglynch

work awards oscars 

View attachment rsz_1064.jpg


----------



## RentonBob

Ran into Chris Berman in Maui  

View attachment Bob-Berman-Maui.jpg


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

RentonBob said:


> Ran into Chris Berman in Maui



is that muthafuckin' boomer??!


----------



## RentonBob

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> is that muthafuckin' boomer??!



You know it


----------



## HDANGEL15

RentonBob said:


> Ran into Chris Berman in Maui



*No clue who he is  but ENJOY!!!!*


----------



## fritzi

biglynch said:


> work awards oscars



I hate to repeat myself - but it's pictures like these that remind us FFAs why we do have a weak spot for Henry VIII, you know, despite the beheading issue.....


----------



## biglynch

fritzi said:


> I hate to repeat myself - but it's pictures like these that remind us FFAs why we do have a weak spot for Henry VIII, you know, despite the beheading issue.....



I'm alot less kill obsessed, than Big'Enry but we both suffered with gout. MMM red meat.
So yes if anyone wants a Kinglike, red meat eating, sore big toe having, non beheading, lump hammer of a man... I'm your guy.


----------



## Surlysomething

Handsome! 



biglynch said:


> work awards oscars


----------



## Chris_baird

havent worn this shirt in a while but noticed how much tighter its fitting these days and thought i'd share a boring pic from my desk. hope the little chub is still enjoyable!


----------



## RentonBob

A few pics from Maui  

View attachment DSCN0136.JPG


View attachment DSCN0139.JPG


View attachment DSCN0180.JPG


----------



## freakyfred

I thought I looked nice the other day. So snappy snappy.


----------



## ODFFA

Your thoughts do you credit, sir.


----------



## Imabhm

http://imabhm.com

Here's my contribution:

http://modelmayhem.com/bhmspoonface


----------



## chaoticfate13

haven't posted just me in a while 

View attachment DSCI0705.JPG


----------



## HDANGEL15

Imabhm said:


> Here's my contribution:


*
nice artwork and thanks for the unique contribution....Spoonface*


----------



## Sasquatch!

This is me. Honest.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Prepare for a rare Sasquatch sighting!!!!!





My partner got me this lovely Totoro hood! :happy:


----------



## The Dark Lady

Sasquatch! said:


> Prepare for a rare Sasquatch sighting!!!!!
> 
> My partner got me this lovely Totoro hood! :happy:



Oh yoohoo, Little Totoroding Hood, that's a very tempting breadbasket you're carrying through the woods there. :smitten:


----------



## JonesT

I had just got home from work. 

View attachment SC20130324-003128.jpg


----------



## RentonBob

Signing up for the Seahawks 5K Walk again this year. KJ Wright, Bruce Irvin and Kam Chancellor are the players with me  

View attachment Seahawks-KJ-Bruce-Kam.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15

RentonBob said:


> Signing up for the Seahawks 5K Walk again this year. KJ Wright, Bruce Irvin and Kam Chancellor are the players with me


*
YOU GO BOB!!! Awesome!!!*


----------



## fritzi

Sasquatch! said:


> Prepare for a rare Sasquatch sighting!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My partner got me this lovely Totoro hood! :happy:



To this moment, I had no clue what a Totoro might be - let alone that it was possible to get a hood for that.

Somehow your picture with that hood looks like I would envision Friar Tuck looking like on a rainy day - very cute!


----------



## x0emnem0x

JonesT said:


> I had just got home from work.



*whistles*


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Sparring with professional fighters is fun. 

View attachment 59964_4522131410172_1781700197_n.jpg


----------



## JonesT

x0emnem0x said:


> *whistles*



Thanks Sweetheart! Right back atcha!


----------



## escapist

RentonBob said:


> Signing up for the Seahawks 5K Walk again this year. KJ Wright, Bruce Irvin and Kam Chancellor are the players with me



I don't know what it is but I swear it looks like they are posing with a cardboard cutout of you. heh-heh.


----------



## escapist

Geodetic_Effect said:


> Sparring with professional fighters is fun.



I always tell them not in the face, that usually spares me about 5 minutes of blows to the head until they get too into it and forget then start pounding on my head like a drum if I'm not covered because the adrenaline is just pumping.


----------



## RentonBob

escapist said:


> I don't know what it is but I swear it looks like they are posing with a cardboard cutout of you. heh-heh.



I know, kinda weird lol...


----------



## Sasquatch!

The Dark Lady said:


> Oh yoohoo, Little Totoroding Hood, that's a very tempting breadbasket you're carrying through the woods there. :smitten:


Hahaha! You're funny :batting:



fritzi said:


> To this moment, I had no clue what a Totoro might be - let alone that it was possible to get a hood for that.
> 
> Somehow your picture with that hood looks like I would envision Friar Tuck looking like on a rainy day - very cute!



How could you not know Totoro?! 

But thanks! :happy:


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

escapist said:


> I always tell them not in the face, that usually spares me about 5 minutes of blows to the head until they get too into it and forget then start pounding on my head like a drum if I'm not covered because the adrenaline is just pumping.



I don't tell them anything. I just get in there and fight. Their skill is a bit beyond mine lol, one of them fights in the UFC.


----------



## freakyfred

happy face!


----------



## Surlysomething

You always make me smile 



freakyfred said:


> happy face!


----------



## runningsoft

Drumroll please....


----------



## Librarygirl

runningsoft said:


> Drumroll please....



Drumroll and APPLAUSE!:batting:

:blush: Great pic! This puts me in mind of a rather nice BHM dream I had last night..... 

I can see you've been indulging yourself of late!


----------



## runningsoft

Thanks for the applause and comments. 

It's quite true, I have been over-indulging as of late. I work with a woman who is somewhat sweet on me - the results are as you see them 

More images to come in a few weeks or so - I have a sneaking suspicion there will be some more of me at work soon


----------



## big_lad27

Took a couple of snaps before I went paintballing


----------



## Piink

big_lad27 said:


> Took a couple of snaps before I went paintballing



Do you ever smile?


----------



## big_lad27

Haha now and again I may crack a smile, I think it looks terrible though so :doh:


----------



## Piink

big_lad27 said:


> Haha now and again I may crack a smile, I think it looks terrible though so :doh:



Nonsense. My front teeth overlap slightly and I still smile. Though, I like my teeth. They make me "unique". lol


----------



## big_lad27

Can't argue with that one, I promise I will try and smile when I next put up a pic lol.. plus you have a gorgeous smile anyway :wubu:


----------



## Piink

big_lad27 said:


> Can't argue with that one, I promise I will try and smile when I next put up a pic lol.. plus you have a gorgeous smile anyway :wubu:



Awww. Thanks. :blush: 

Plus, I'm going to hold you up to that now.  lol


----------



## big_lad27

Guess I best do as I am told then lol


----------



## Piink

big_lad27 said:


> Guess I best do as I am told then lol



You better. I have a whip and I'm not afraid to use it. 

 

That sounded a lot less kinky in my head!


----------



## big_lad27

:shocked: Oh hell what have I got myself into

That sounds kinky no matter how you look at it lmao


----------



## VonDimples

big_lad27 said:


> Took a couple of snaps before I went paintballing



RAAAAWR :eat2:


----------



## michiganbhm

Miss the 'stache.


----------



## LeoGibson

Behind the wheel, seems to be where I'm at these days, plus I'm in my annual clean shaven phase. I figured I better document it as it rarely lasts very long.


----------



## Surlysomething

Hot, bearded or clean-shaven.





LeoGibson said:


> Behind the wheel, seems to be where I'm at these days, plus I'm in my annual clean shaven phase. I figured I better document it as it rarely lasts very long.


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Hot, bearded or clean-shaven.



Thank'ee kindly. Flattery will get you everywhere!


----------



## biglynch

New hat and shirt. I'm trying to force summer out in the UK but its not listening. 

View attachment rsz_sam_0481.jpg


----------



## WhiteHotRazor




----------



## TwilightStarr

biglynch said:


> New hat and shirt. I'm trying to force summer out in the UK but its not listening.



That hat + that beard = Awesome!


----------



## Surlysomething

Soooo many handsome/hot men! Damn! :eat2:

#cougartendencies


----------



## The Fat Man

Me after the gym. Just because I'm a big fat dude doesn't mean I shouldn't keep things very toight, yesh.

View attachment image-3702336590.jpg


----------



## freakyfred

I am bad at stealth games.


----------



## biglynch

Getting ready to go win all the monies at poker. Having a good hair day day too. 

View attachment rsz_1sam_0485.jpg


----------



## Anjula

big_lad27 said:


> Took a couple of snaps before I went paintballing




That's very my kind of guy




WhiteHotRazor said:


>



And that's my kind of guy as well


----------



## TwilightStarr

big_lad27 said:


> Took a couple of snaps before I went paintballing





michiganbhm said:


> Miss the 'stache.





WhiteHotRazor said:


>





biglynch said:


> Getting ready to go win all the monies at poker. Having a good hair day day too.



You sexy beast make me think of this song!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0eQL5R3bw4


----------



## The Dark Lady

freakyfred said:


> I am good at cute games.



Fixed that for ya.


----------



## ODFFA

freakyfred said:


> I am [bad/good] at [stealth/cute] games.



*Hears Hallelujah Chorus* :happy:

_So_ glad it's not just me


----------



## plumpmygut

First pic is from 2010. 
Second is from last month. 

View attachment before after 2.jpg


----------



## LeoGibson

I could also put this in the happy thread as well. Digging through an old box in the garage I found an old favorite pair of shades I thought I had lost 10 years ago. So I figured I'd take a quick shot with my secret-agent man with no eyes sunglasses!


----------



## daddyoh70

The police department I retired from celebrated its 100 anniversary today and asked me to play the bagpipes. I got in a wrestling match with the pipes, the finally said fuck it and tried to play them like a guitar...
In reality, my middle tenor drone was being a real prick so I had to tune it the rookie way. Anyway, here's the pic.


----------



## freakyfred

I went clothes shopping today. And got, amongst other things, a naff jumper!


----------



## Tad

Looking good, Daddyoh and Fred!


----------



## Archetypus

Making my second introductory post. BEHOLD!












Nice to know you all...


----------



## Surlysomething

Great pictures, boys!


----------



## JonesT

Tried to take a picture with my dog but she wouldn't be still. She's a brat. 

View attachment picture004.jpg


----------



## topher38

Playing with fire at work... 

View attachment DSCN0646.JPG


----------



## RentonBob

Out walking a trail getting ready for my next 5K... 

View attachment CedarRiverTrailBob.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15

RentonBob said:


> Out walking a trail getting ready for my next 5K...



*Exellent!!! way to go!!! I am ready I think....too*


----------



## RentonBob

HDANGEL15 said:


> *Exellent!!! way to go!!! I am ready I think....too*



I have had a lot of fun doing them with friends and family  Hope you get out there and make it fun too


----------



## HDANGEL15

RentonBob said:


> Out walking a trail getting ready for my next 5K...



*actually I am wanting to get back on the bicycle...I used to be able to do 100 miles at once....annually...if you follow that..otherwise known as a century ride....I am not ready for all that...but just to start cycling again, now that I live in the city, it's the best way to go...and yes even better then the motorcycle....*


----------



## BearHug2013

Not entirely sure why but I'm still a little nervous about this. 
So here's the closest I got to a full body shot:
http://m1316.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/DarkWolf2013/null_zps95003a8b.jpg.html?o=0&newest=1

I've always been told I look better without my glasses
http://m1316.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/DarkWolf2013/null_zps874ca4c4.jpg.html?o=5&newest=1


Be gentle ladies


----------



## Rathkhan

New Picture of Me 

View attachment 544817_10151384879083737_1259596366_n.jpg


----------



## TwilightStarr

Rathkhan said:


> New Picture of Me



B-E-A-UTIFUL!


----------



## scoozy

love this picture :wubu:




WhiteHotRazor said:


>


----------



## jrmorfin




----------



## Dromond

Does this qualify as awesome?


----------



## Sasquatch!

Dromond said:


> Does this qualify as awesome?



It's you so.... DEFINITELY.


----------



## likeitmatters

A new pic of me with my long go tee.  

View attachment joseph chinese.jpg


----------



## freakyfred

I am best poser


----------



## loopytheone

freakyfred said:


> I am best poser



You pull off stripes very well!


----------



## freakyfred

loopytheone said:


> You pull off stripes very well!



Aw thank you. I've only started wearing them recently but I do dig em.


----------



## Linda

Dromond said:


> Does this qualify as awesome?



Absofreakinglutely!!!



likeitmatters said:


> A new pic of me with my long go tee.



:bow:



freakyfred said:


> I am best poser



Handsome!! And yes you are thee best poser.


----------



## Greyghost

You're welcome.


----------



## bremerton

Greyghost said:


>



looking good, and loooove at the drive in


----------



## biglynch

gone today too.
Streamlined Lynch. 

View attachment bath.jpg


----------



## loopytheone

biglynch said:


> gone today too.
> Streamlined Lynch.



Wa-ah!!! Your head is naked!!!!


----------



## HDANGEL15

biglynch said:


> gone today too.
> Streamlined Lynch.


*
I LIKE....but why does it look like you are a HOSPITAL?*


----------



## biglynch

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> I LIKE....but why does it look like you are a HOSPITAL?*



hehe... thats my bathroom.


----------



## HDANGEL15

biglynch said:


> hehe... thats my bathroom.



*upon closer inspection....DUH ya I see it now :doh:*


----------



## Crimsonblue

I love this picture!


----------



## runningsoft

Updates...


----------



## RentonBob

At the start of the course

View attachment ShoreRun2.jpg



At the finish line  Another 5K in the books.

View attachment ShoreRunFinish3.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15

RentonBob said:


> At the start of the course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the finish line  Another 5K in the books.


*
AWESOME!!! congrats......*


----------



## loopytheone

RentonBob said:


> At the start of the course
> 
> At the finish line  Another 5K in the books.



Awesome! You look great doing it and I couldn't do all that, no way! Go you! :bow:


----------



## RentonBob

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> AWESOME!!! congrats......*





loopytheone said:


> Awesome! You look great doing it and I couldn't do all that, no way! Go you! :bow:



Thank you ladies


----------



## Surlysomething

Way to go, Bob! So awesome!


Healthy at any size, buddy. 




RentonBob said:


> At the start of the course
> 
> View attachment 108592
> 
> 
> 
> At the finish line  Another 5K in the books.
> 
> View attachment 108593


----------



## topher38

RentonBob said:


> At the start of the course
> 
> View attachment 108592
> 
> 
> 
> At the finish line  Another 5K in the books.
> 
> View attachment 108593



That is great man


----------



## RentonBob

Surlysomething said:


> Way to go, Bob! So awesome!
> 
> 
> Healthy at any size, buddy.





topher38 said:


> That is great man



Thank you both and thank you to everyone for the nice comments I have received. It's really appreciated


----------



## freakyfred

All hail the president!


----------



## Sasquatch!

Crimsonblue said:


> I love this picture!



It's a rather awesome picture. Welcome! 



freakyfred said:


> All hail the president!



NO.


----------



## daddyoh70

There were some totally tasty waves at the beach today. So I waxed up my board and....


----------



## WhiteHotRazor




----------



## TwilightStarr

WhiteHotRazor said:


>


----------



## Elementary_penguin

Here I am enjoying some big massive sea cliffs (click for high-res image)

@Slieve League, Co. Donegal, Ireland


----------



## shandyman

A friend of mine managed to take a picture of me where my face does not look too fat and I look half decent. I look happy because i was cooking 

The second picture was taken after I had finished about a month of field work on some Scottish Islands, I decided to go native... (note the sunny weather)

I cannot do neat and tidy hair 

View attachment ME.jpg


View attachment me2.JPG


----------



## shandyman

Elementary_penguin said:


> Here I am enjoying some big massive sea cliffs (click for high-res image)
> 
> @Slieve League, Co. Donegal, Ireland



I am loving that jacket!! I need to find myself one of those in my size!


----------



## HDANGEL15

shandyman said:


> A friend of mine managed to take a picture of me where my face does not look too fat and I look half decent. I look happy because i was cooking
> 
> The second picture was taken after I had finished about a month of field work on some Scottish Islands, I decided to go native... (note the sunny weather)
> 
> I cannot do neat and tidy hair


*
great photos!*


----------



## shandyman

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> great photos!*



Thank you very much


----------



## fritzi

shandyman said:


> I am loving that jacket!! I need to find myself one of those in my size!



Are you honestly trying to tell us you as an Englishman weren't born wearing one of those??? 



shandyman said:


> A friend of mine managed to take a picture of me where my face does not look too fat and I look half decent. I look happy because i was cooking
> 
> The second picture was taken after I had finished about a month of field work on some Scottish Islands, I decided to go native... (note the sunny weather)
> 
> I cannot do neat and tidy hair



Incredibly cute pictures!
Who needs tidy hair on a guy? And you've got Dennis Quaid eyes - swoon....


----------



## shandyman

One more of me, note more messy hair.
I should smile more, maybe the grey skies were messing with my mood 

View attachment me3.JPG


----------



## shandyman

fritzi said:


> Are you honestly trying to tell us you as an Englishman weren't born wearing one of those???
> 
> 
> 
> Incredibly cute pictures!
> Who needs tidy hair on a guy? And you've got Dennis Quaid eyes - swoon....



Thank you for the kindness....
They may well be his eye and he is not getting them back muhahaha


----------



## Melian

shandyman said:


> One more of me, note more messy hair.
> I should smile more, maybe the grey skies were messing with my mood



Go get yourself a guest role on Vikings!


----------



## shandyman

Melian said:


> Go get yourself a guest role on Vikings!


I have never seen Vikings, any good?
A couple of my friends say I am looking like a Viking


----------



## fat hiker

shandyman said:


> I have never seen Vikings, any good?
> A couple of my friends say I am looking like a Viking



You definitely rock the Viking look, my friend. Go explore some new territory!


----------



## shandyman

fat hiker said:


> You definitely rock the Viking look, my friend. Go explore some new territory!



I have always fancied spending a stint as some kind of wild man. Has anyone got a remote log cabin I can borrow? Hehe


----------



## HDANGEL15

shandyman said:


> I have always fancied spending a stint as some kind of wild man. Has anyone got a remote log cabin I can borrow? Hehe



*funny you ask....I did for the last 12 yrs and sold it 01/04/13*


----------



## shandyman

HDANGEL15 said:


> *funny you ask....I did for the last 12 yrs and sold it 01/04/13*



Unfortunate timing!! That could have been the secret BHM/FFA retreat.


----------



## EricW90

here are a couple of me...


----------



## HDANGEL15

shandyman said:


> Unfortunate timing!! That could have been the secret BHM/FFA retreat.



*yes true that.....I always hoped that was EXACTLY what it would be...but now I have a sweet urban row home in a very cool part of Baltimore....convenience store open 24/7 across the street  for that BHM in my life one day, as well as several amazing restaurants all in a block or 2 walking distance...LIFE IS DAMN GOOD*


----------



## shandyman

HDANGEL15 said:


> *yes true that.....I always hoped that was EXACTLY what it would be...but now I have a sweet urban row home in a very cool part of Baltimore....convenience store open 24/7 across the street  for that BHM in my life one day, as well as several amazing restaurants all in a block or 2 walking distance...LIFE IS DAMN GOOD*



You are talking me in to a visit to Balitmore...


----------



## HDANGEL15

shandyman said:


> You are talking me in to a visit to Balitmore...



*anytime....GLADLY *


----------



## shandyman

HDANGEL15 said:


> *anytime....GLADLY *



I would eat you out of house and home...


----------



## HDANGEL15

shandyman said:


> I would eat you out of house and home...



*now you sound DIRTY...........:happy:

now here is a perfect example of a *wannabe* from the other THREAD.................hhhhheeeehhhheeeeee *


----------



## shandyman

HDANGEL15 said:


> *now you sound DIRTY...........:happy:
> 
> now here is a perfect example of a *wannabe* from the other THREAD.................hhhhheeeehhhheeeeee *



I guess I should shower more


----------



## Mckee

A couple of new pics... 

View attachment Montagnana1.jpg


View attachment Montagnana2.jpg


----------



## Marlayna

There are definitely some HANDSOME gents in the house!:smitten::wubu::kiss2:


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1

Marlayna said:


> There are definitely some HANDSOME gents in the house!:smitten::wubu::kiss2:



I second that remark! Yummmmmmm!!!:eat2:


----------



## Mckee

BigBrwnSugar1 said:


> I second that remark! Yummmmmmm!!!:eat2:



Thank you both :blush:


----------



## biglynch

This is the first of my festipics that will be popping up over the next few days. 

View attachment rsz_sam_0554.jpg


----------



## shandyman

I'm showing off.....

View attachment me grad2.jpg


----------



## Yakatori

Or an entire college? If you guys end up doing the group photo, best to remind everyone "no gang-signs!"


----------



## fat hiker

shandyman said:


> I'm showing off.....
> 
> View attachment 108939



Fancy English academic robes - congratulations, sir, you are a wise man! Are those doctoral robes, perchance? Just think, a big, wild Viking academic!


----------



## shandyman

fat hiker said:


> Fancy English academic robes - congratulations, sir, you are a wise man! Are those doctoral robes, perchance? Just think, a big, wild Viking academic!



They are fancy doctoral robes! Once in a life time for me, it is very rare I wear anything remotely smart, so wearing that was total over kill.

The wild viking part of me had been tamed, hair cut and beard trimmed. It will not take long for me to go back to looking my old wild ways!


----------



## Melian

shandyman said:


> They are fancy doctoral robes! Once in a life time for me, it is very rare I wear anything remotely smart, so wearing that was total over kill.
> 
> The wild viking part of me had been tamed, hair cut and beard trimmed. It will not take long for me to go back to looking my old wild ways!



Aw....your special day 

I skipped mine, and the robes played a large part in that decision. I can look ridiculous enough on my own, thank you very much!


----------



## shandyman

Melian said:


> Aw....your special day
> 
> I skipped mine, and the robes played a large part in that decision. I can look ridiculous enough on my own, thank you very much!



I was very tempted to do the same. I went for my parents really. I put them through a weird and tough time and they did not take to my reclusive and obsessive tendencies to well and I frequently worried them. Giving them the day out was more important to me that the occasion itself.

I bet you would have scrubbed up fantastically well in some robes


----------



## biglynch

...one man and his beer 

View attachment rsz_998523_10151689698549336_1453615614_n.jpg


----------



## LeoGibson

biglynch said:


> ...one man and his beer



You sir, are someone I would thoroughly enjoy partying with!


----------



## biglynch

LeoGibson said:


> You sir, are someone I would thoroughly enjoy partying with!



Someday Mr, this will happen. I need to get my act together and start booking up some travel plans for next year.


----------



## HDANGEL15

biglynch said:


> ...one man and his beer



*MOST AWESOME PICTURE EVER......NEKID upper body ENDORSEMENT!!*


----------



## biglynch

HDANGEL15 said:


> *MOST AWESOME PICTURE EVER......NEKID upper body ENDORSEMENT!!*



this was not a lone event... i did a bit of naked dancing in the healing fields with the hippies too. They had a freeking hot tub Too!


----------



## Amaranthine

LeoGibson said:


> You sir, are someone I would thoroughly enjoy partying with!



I second this. Looks like an absolutely awesome time.


----------



## biglynch

Amaranthine said:


> I second this. Looks like an absolutely awesome time.



Currently taking bookings for birthday parties, xmas, bar mitzvahs, and weddings. Book now and get a faceplant through the nicely stacked mountain of champagne glasses free of charge. Awesome times or your money back!


----------



## HDANGEL15

biglynch said:


> this was not a lone event... i did a bit of naked dancing in the healing fields with the hippies too. They had a freeking hot tub Too!


*
OMFG....you are so shy I LOVE IT...*


----------



## freakyfred

Greetings friends


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

biglynch said:


> ...one man and his beer



Every time I click on this thread I always end up disappointed. I understand the "awesome picture" is just the title, but I really want to see awesome pictures. This includes me, the pictures I post are rarely awesome; you sir, all your pictures are awesome. 

I would thoroughly enjoy partying with you and Leo...at the SAME time.


----------



## RentonBob

My 4th 5K this year. 2 more to go  

View attachment Kent5K2.jpg


View attachment Kent5K.jpg


----------



## warwagon86

Been a long time again! In the middle of training to become a nurse and feed my need to travel the world!

Heres me with a small hat on! I am sorry I am not around much to contribute but its long days and my free time is spent at work!


----------



## HDANGEL15

RentonBob said:


> My 4th 5K this year. 2 more to go



*GREAT JOB!!! GO BOB GO....2 more 2 more 2 more!!!*


----------



## TwilightStarr

warwagon86 said:


> Been a long time again! In the middle of training to become a nurse and feed my need to travel the world!
> 
> Heres me with a small hat on! I am sorry I am not around much to contribute but its long days and my free time is spent at work!



Well if you are ever in Kentucky while traveling the world, will your sexy ass please stop by and see me? :batting:


----------



## BigChaz

TwilightStarr said:


> Well if you are ever in Kentucky while traveling the world, will your sexy ass please stop by and see me? :batting:



Kentucky is still a place? I thought they shut that down when the Colonel died


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm sure Vancouver needs nurses...especially hot, male ones..

Just sayin'. :blush:



warwagon86 said:


> Been a long time again! In the middle of training to become a nurse and feed my need to travel the world!
> 
> Heres me with a small hat on! I am sorry I am not around much to contribute but its long days and my free time is spent at work!


----------



## Dromond

BigChaz said:


> Kentucky is still a place? I thought they shut that down when the Colonel died



No, they're still making bourbon. Gotta keep Kentucky around for that.


----------



## warwagon86

RentonBob said:


> My 4th 5K this year. 2 more to go



Well done! I am just starting a couch to 5k programme I had american football training tonight then I ran a mile but lord almighty I am suffering now! Beer bath and bed for this man!


----------



## warwagon86

Hahaha I cannot make promises to where I will be saving for a return trip to Colorado next easter and I have a possible job opportunity to work in San Francisco for some time so fingers crossed I will get to travel around again


----------



## TwilightStarr

BigChaz said:


> Kentucky is still a place? I thought they shut that down when the Colonel died



Boo, whatever!  Kentucky is still AWESOME!! I mean why do you think they make shirts that say "Getting Lucky in Kentucky" 




Dromond said:


> No, they're still making bourbon. Gotta keep Kentucky around for that.



Exactly!! Don't forget The Ky. Derby, Tobacco, & somewhere in the deep south of Ky. cousin marriages are probably still trendy!!


----------



## Sasquatch!

TwilightStarr said:


> Boo, whatever!  Kentucky is still AWESOME!! I mean why do you think they make shirts that say "Getting Lucky in Kentucky"



Because wit isn't in great supply there?


----------



## RentonBob

warwagon86 said:


> Well done! I am just starting a couch to 5k programme I had american football training tonight then I ran a mile but lord almighty I am suffering now! Beer bath and bed for this man!



Good for you! I've had a lot of fun doing them and I think you will too  I don't run them though, I walk 



HDANGEL15 said:


> *GREAT JOB!!! GO BOB GO....2 more 2 more 2 more!!!*



Thank you


----------



## Yakatori

Surlysomething said:


> I'm sure Vancouver...


You know, whenever you invoke the term "Vancouver," I can't help but to imagine you're, sort of, just over-pronouncing it, but-maybe without really being totally aware of it? Like vaN-*KeW*-veR or...Is that weird?


----------



## Surlysomething

I hope I say it correctly as I was born here and have lived here all my life.

Haha.

But I probably sound Canadian to you regardless, right? (whatever that sounds like  )



Yakatori said:


> You know, whenever you invoke the term "Vancouver," I can't help but to imagine you're, sort of, just over-pronouncing it, but-maybe without really being totally aware of it? Like vaN-*KeW*-veR or...Is that weird?


----------



## gotigersgo2000

Hope y'all enjoy. 

View attachment sharpdressed.jpg


----------



## fat hiker

gotigersgo2000 said:


> Hope y'all enjoy.



As Aretha would say, "Knew you'd be a vision in white..."


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> I hope I say it correctly as I was born here and have lived here all my life.
> 
> Haha.
> 
> But I probably sound Canadian to you regardless, right? (whatever that sounds like  )



Canadians sound magical, unless they're from Saskatoon, then they just sound silly.


----------



## warwagon86

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Canadians sound magical, unless they're from Saskatoon, then they just sound silly.



I always think of the movie grown ups hahaha


----------



## Surlysomething

How about Flin Flon? Or Squamish? 



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Canadians sound magical, unless they're from Saskatoon, then they just sound silly.


----------



## fat hiker

Surlysomething said:


> How about Flin Flon? Or Squamish?



Or Musquodoboit? Sept-Iles? Joe Batt's Arm?

(OK, OK, the last one just sounds fun, not magical...)


----------



## WhiteHotRazor




----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

It's only awesome because of the razor. Nothing like German steel.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*NO Whorezay...it's the immense size of that there posted picture and
THE FRECKLES!!!*


----------



## warwagon86

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> It's only awesome because of the razor. Nothing like German steel.



Aww man I bought myself a Merkur double edge and the shave I get is UNREAL! 

On Tuesday I took it a step further and double edged my head! Next step for me is a cut throat but saving until I can afford folded Japanese steel! It's meant to be the ultimate shave!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

warwagon86 said:


> Aww man I bought myself a Merkur double edge and the shave I get is UNREAL!
> 
> On Tuesday I took it a step further and double edged my head! Next step for me is a cut throat but saving until I can afford folded Japanese steel! It's meant to be the ultimate shave!



I've been wanting to DE my head just because of how smooth the shave is on my face. It's the best shave I've ever had next to a cut throat. I'm still working my way up to that. Let me know when you pick yours up!


----------



## Kazak

does this shower shot qualify as awesome?
View attachment 109353


----------



## biggblk74

figured Id post some recent pics of myself. Haven't been here in a min..... lol 

View attachment big Lev.jpg


View attachment big lev2.jpg


View attachment big lev3.jpg


----------



## Dromond

Kazak said:


> does this shower shot qualify as awesome?



The beard is epic.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

biggblk74 said:


> figured Id post some recent pics of myself. Haven't been here in a min..... lol




Really like the last one


----------



## vanilla_gorilla_503

do i really post once a year? lol





even batman needs a day off




rollin




me and my little girl




pretty awesome pic if i do say so..




gotta pay the bills round here




correction, THIS is a far more awesome pic




sick and at a luau..but still time for mirror pics!

this concludes my yearly post


----------



## TwilightStarr

vanilla_gorilla_503 said:


> do i really post once a year? lol
> 
> 
> 
> gotta pay the bills round here



How you doin??


----------



## Elementary_penguin

Here I am before running out the door to friends gig. Hair is shorter, beard is bushier, belly is just as fat (Please excuse soapy/manky mirror, and scary/serious face on me)


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Cross-post but terribly awesome. Trying to grow a mustache my Mexican heritage would be proud of. Not happening. 

It's so awful, I love it. 






Also naked.


----------



## BigChaz

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Cross-post but terribly awesome. Trying to grow a mustache my Mexican heritage would be proud of. Not happening.
> 
> It's so awful, I love it.
> 
> Also naked.



Mexican or not - you rock that shit, dawg.


----------



## Paquito

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> It's so awful



Yeah that's what a mexistache is, welcome to the club.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Paquito said:


> Yeah that's what a mexistache is, welcome to the club.


Show us your junk....errrrr mexistache Paquito!


----------



## Mordecai

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Show us your junk....errrrr mexistache Paquito!



Well, junk and mexistache are pretty synonymous!


----------



## warwagon86

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Cross-post but terribly awesome. Trying to grow a mustache my Mexican heritage would be proud of. Not happening.
> 
> It's so awful, I love it.
> Also naked.



That's awesome man


----------



## cakeboy

You fucking guys with your handsomeness.


----------



## stoneyman

still trying to post a photo...

http://s928.photobucket.com/user/21643659/media/rbjazz2.jpg.html

after a year of trying did I finally get it?


----------



## RyanTheFeedee

[nevermind, wrong thread]


----------



## jdyoung32

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/47vzoopipbco3tb/_ljgdO4iDB


----------



## freakyfred

Confused me and ????? me!


----------



## stoneyman

how's this for awesome?


----------



## vardon_grip

stoneyman said:


> how's this for awesome?



Your picture reminds me of Peyton Manning!


----------



## The Dark Lady

freakyfred said:


> Confused me and ????? me!



You really can't help being adorable in all your pics, can you? LoL


----------



## BigChaz

Elementary_penguin said:


> Here I am before running out the door to friends gig. Hair is shorter, beard is bushier, belly is just as fat (Please excuse soapy/manky mirror, and scary/serious face on me)



You have a pretty mouth, boy


----------



## Surlysomething

He owns all the cute!



The Dark Lady said:


> You really can't help being adorable in all your pics, can you? LoL


----------



## stoneyman

vardon_grip said:


> Your picture reminds me of Peyton Manning!



yeah, he wishes!


----------



## freakyfred

The Dark Lady said:


> You really can't help being adorable in all your pics, can you? LoL



oh gooosh. thank you :>



Surlysomething said:


> He owns all the cute!







It's mine! All mine!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

I knew it! 




freakyfred said:


> It's mine! All mine!!!


----------



## warwagon86

Butterbeer!







True Friendship


----------



## jdyoung32

View attachment 109950
. My belly


----------



## ConnieLynn

You have gorgeous eyes! Equally lovely opened and closed. Love the second photo.




warwagon86 said:


> Butterbeer!
> 
> 
> True Friendship


----------



## HDANGEL15

ConnieLynn said:


> You have gorgeous eyes! Equally lovely opened and closed. Love the second photo.



*I have said the same thing in the past....and true fact PIC #2 is beautiful*


----------



## Jaybear420

I don't know if this is AWESOME, but I like it.  

View attachment bumz 6.8.06 003.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

Cool picture. Welcome back to the site.





Jaybear420 said:


> I don't know if this is AWESOME, but I like it.


----------



## biglynch

been working on my beard...
nice. 

View attachment 1231624_385202568268581_1935803510_n444.jpg


----------



## daddyoh70

I played a 9/11 ceremony at a local Military Academy


----------



## The Dark Lady

biglynch said:


> been working on my beard...
> nice.



You always look epic in a gruffly poignant way. Good shot, man.



daddyoh70 said:


> I played a 9/11 ceremony at a local Military Academy



There's nothing more badass than playing the pipes. Awesome stuff!


----------



## freakyfred

I took this as a joke cause people were freaking out about the 'Justin Bieber playing Robin thing and I wanted to show how easy that was to fake.


People on my FB still believed me. Backfiiired.


----------



## HDANGEL15

daddyoh70 said:


> I played a 9/11 ceremony at a local Military Academy


*
nobody rocks da pipes like DADDYOH*


----------



## daddyoh70

The Dark Lady said:


> You always look epic in a gruffly poignant way. Good shot, man.
> 
> 
> 
> There's nothing more badass than playing the pipes. Awesome stuff!





HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> nobody rocks da pipes like DADDYOH*



Thank you ladies!! :blush:


----------



## Lil BigginZ

So I just got glasses and I still feel pretty weird about wearing them. What do you think?


----------



## fat hiker

They look good!

Of course, I'm biased, since I wear glasses myself, and like frames like those.


----------



## LeoGibson

Lil BigginZ said:


> So I just got glasses and I still feel pretty weird about wearing them. What do you think?



Cool specs. Plus dude, you're wearing a Misfits T-shirt with them. How can they be anything but badass?

BTW, welcome back. Been a while since I seen you around.


----------



## stoneyman

Lil BigginZ said:


> So I just got glasses and I still feel pretty weird about wearing them. What do you think?



the glasses look good on you....


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Being oh so daring and singing a little karaoke with a lady friend.


----------



## reuben6380

Anyone else ever get those coffee cup rings on they're shirts?


----------



## djudex

freakyfred said:


> I took this as a joke cause people were freaking out about the 'Justin Bieber playing Robin thing and I wanted to show how easy that was to fake.
> 
> 
> People on my FB still believed me. Backfiiired.



You should have added "For Reals Yo!" to the watermark, then you would be able to weed out the truly unobservant/stupid from your FB friends list.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Being oh so daring and singing a little karaoke with a lady friend.



*That is the best picture I ever saw of you.....*


----------



## vardon_grip

KEEP CALM
AND
SUIT UP!


----------



## LeoGibson

vardon_grip said:


> KEEP CALM
> AND
> SUIT UP!



I like the suit. Very sharp.


----------



## AuntHen

vardon_grip said:


> KEEP CALM
> AND
> SUIT UP!




This pic is so rad!! 



Looks like you are headed for Fight Club haha


----------



## vardon_grip

LeoGibson said:


> I like the suit. Very sharp.





fat9276 said:


> This pic is so rad!!
> 
> Looks like you are headed for Fight Club haha



Thanks a lot!

I can't tell you where I'm going. (Second rule and all that)


----------



## RentonBob

Me and my friend Chuck 

At the Charles Shultz Museum 

View attachment Bob-n-Chuck.jpg


----------



## stoneyman

RentonBob said:


> Me and my friend Chuck
> 
> At the Charles Shultz Museum



that is AWESOME!! you got to meet Charlie Brown. I am envious....


----------



## HDANGEL15

vardon_grip said:


> KEEP CALM
> AND
> SUIT UP!





RentonBob said:


> Me and my friend Chuck
> 
> At the Charles Shultz Museum




*GENTS....wonderful photos...thanks so much for starting my day off right :bounce:*


----------



## djudex

vardon_grip said:


> KEEP CALM
> AND
> SUIT UP!



Holy balls man, looking swanky!


----------



## Surlysomething

Whoa! So hot! :blush:




vardon_grip said:


> KEEP CALM
> AND
> SUIT UP!


----------



## ConnieLynn

vardon_grip said:


> KEEP CALM
> AND
> SUIT UP!



This AND a chocolate cake shake? Hubba hubba


----------



## ConnieLynn

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Being oh so daring and singing a little karaoke with a lady friend.



You are both seriously cute, but what did you sing?


----------



## WVMountainrear

vardon_grip said:


> KEEP CALM
> AND
> SUIT UP!



*swoon*
...


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

HDANGEL15 said:


> *That is the best picture I ever saw of you.....*





ConnieLynn said:


> You are both seriously cute, but what did you sing?



Thanks ladies!

Also thank you to everyone for the rep!

I sand "Summer Nights." She sang the male part and I sang the female part. The DJ switched up the song with a "dirty" version which was fantastic.


----------



## Miskatonic

Yo.


----------



## Mckee

Working on my beard! 

View attachment Matt1.jpg


----------



## Miskatonic

I even look good in my laundry day clothes.


----------



## freakyfred

I like this shirt.


----------



## Melian

vardon_grip said:


> KEEP CALM
> AND
> SUIT UP!



I am so late to this party. DAMN.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I'm not in a suit, but I have a burrito....
Just doin' my thang.


----------



## Sasquatch!

That's not a burrito, that's a small child.


----------



## AuntHen

Sasquatch! said:


> That's not a burrito, that's a small child.





hahaha, it looks delicious though wow! Big FAT Size acceptance burrito!!


----------



## Sasquatch!

fat9276 said:


> hahaha, it looks delicious though wow! Big FAT Size acceptance burrito!!



RIP George the Burrito. He loved Transformers and hitting people with wooden sticks.


----------



## AuntHen

Sasquatch! said:


> RIP George the Burrito. He loved Transformers and hitting people with wooden sticks.



He will impart his revenge on Hozay the Murderer somewhere between midnight and 6am. RIP will take on a whole new meaning.


----------



## Sasquatch!

fat9276 said:


> He will impart his revenge on Hozay the Murderer somewhere between midnight and 6am. RIP will take on a whole new meaning.



OMG. Chest-bursterrito?


----------



## AuntHen

Sasquatch! said:


> OMG. Chest-bursterrito?



Trumpets of doom!


----------



## Sasquatch!

fat9276 said:


> Trumpets of doom!



So.... am I to understand a troupe of trumpeteer Mariachis are going to march out of his Colones?


----------



## AuntHen

Sasquatch! said:


> So.... am I to understand a troupe of trumpeteer Mariachis are going to march out of his Colones?



Si Senor! But they will be VERY off key. :blink:


----------



## Dromond

This is my awesome picture. Isn't it awesome?

Background redacted for reasons of... eh. I already used that joke. I removed the background, okay?


----------



## The Dark Lady

Dromond said:


> This is my awesome picture. Isn't it awesome?
> 
> Background redacted for reasons of... eh. I already used that joke. I removed the background, okay?



Dayum, suave gentleman!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Dromond said:


> This is my awesome picture. Isn't it awesome?
> 
> Background redacted for reasons of... eh. I already used that joke. I removed the background, okay?



That look. I'd fall for you easily. And that goatee! I've always been a sucker for the salt and pepper look.


----------



## WVMountainrear

Dromond said:


> This is my awesome picture. Isn't it awesome?
> 
> Background redacted for reasons of... eh. I already used that joke. I removed the background, okay?



With a foreground like that, who needs a background?


----------



## Dromond

Thank you kindly, folks!


----------



## LeoGibson

Me and my newest partner in crime this morning. He was a stray I brought home from work this past week. Not sure of his breed, but I'm thinking a mix of Blue Heeler and some kind of terrier. Also one from on the job.


----------



## Surlysomething

I contemplated being the first person to comment because Hozay will be all over my ass, but screw it. Man + dog is always awesome. Man + dog and in shorts is amazing! And then working guy? My day has been made. 




LeoGibson said:


> Me and my newest partner in crime this morning. He was a stray I brought home from work this past week. Not sure of his breed, but I'm thinking a mix of Blue Heeler and some kind of terrier. Also one from on the job.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> I contemplated being the first person to comment because Hozay will be all over my ass, but screw it. Man + dog is always awesome. Man + dog and in shorts is amazing! And then working guy? My day has been made.



hahahahaha, you're awesome.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*agreed MAN + DOG + fabulous legs.....swoon :wubu:*


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> I contemplated being the first person to comment because Hozay will be all over my ass, but screw it. Man + dog is always awesome. Man + dog and in shorts is amazing! And then working guy? My day has been made.



That's what I'm here for, to spread cheer and brighten days everywhere! 

Wow, it's getting deep in here!  Thanks!



HDANGEL15 said:


> *agreed MAN + DOG + fabulous legs.....swoon :wubu:*



Yeah, Jack does have some pretty nice legs on him! 

Thanks :happy:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

LeoGibson said:


> That's what I'm here for, to spread cheer and brighten days everywhere!
> 
> Wow, it's getting deep in here!  Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Jack does have some pretty nice legs on him!
> 
> Thanks :happy:



It's getting so deep surly's cervix felt it.


----------



## AuntHen




----------



## Surlysomething

That's nasty! You're a nicer boy than that, Mr. Haha




Hozay J Garseeya said:


> It's getting so deep surly's cervix felt it.


----------



## Sweetie

Dang...how the heck could I have missed this thread????


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Miskatonic said:


> Yo.



Very handsome! :happy:


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Me...on vacation last month. :happy:



UMMM..THIS IS A GUY PIC THREAD..OOPS! GIGGLES*


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

fat9276 said:


>





Surlysomething said:


> That's nasty! You're a nicer boy than that, Mr. Haha



hahah I meant it with LOVE! I was going to say "my cervix felt it" but your's just felt more appropriate. You know we love your cougar ways around here.


----------



## spookytwigg

Here I am.


----------



## biglynch

I make cocktails, I make pizza, I drive tanks, I look smooth. Thats how I roll. 

View attachment rsz_img_8530.jpg


View attachment rsz_img_8773.jpg


View attachment IMG_8754.JPG


View attachment IMG_8794.JPG


----------



## Surlysomething

Sooo handsome!





biglynch said:


> I make cocktails, I make pizza, I drive tanks, I look smooth. Thats how I roll.


----------



## Yakatori

What's it like to drive a tank? The 'action' on-it, does it feel like you're driving something that big? Can you feel the ground tearing-up beneath you?


----------



## Dansinfool

Enjoying a little Indian Summer last week. 

View attachment beach pic.jpg


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Dansinfool said:


> Enjoying a little Indian Summer last week.



I had no idea what you looked like; after three+ years on the forum (maybe four) I finally know, and I am not disappointed. 

Look at that STACHE!


----------



## Sasquatch!

Epic stache is epic.


----------



## vardon_grip

biglynch said:


> I make cocktails, I make pizza, I drive tanks, I look smooth. Thats how I roll.



Great pics!


----------



## Dansinfool

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Me...on vacation last month. :happy:
> 
> 
> 
> UMMM..THIS IS A GUY PIC THREAD..OOPS! GIGGLES*





You just wanted to be with all the men.. Who you kidding here LOL


----------



## Dansinfool

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I had no idea what you looked like; after three+ years on the forum (maybe four) I finally know, and I am not disappointed.
> 
> Look at that STACHE!



I guess you can say I'm not a pic whore LOL. I have a few up here and there.

I've had my Stache since the age of 18. Shaved it only one time...thnx


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

spookytwigg said:


> Here I am.



Very nice! Love the long hair and facial hair! :wubu:


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Dansinfool said:


> You just wanted to be with all the men.. Who you kidding here LOL




You're just jealous cuz I look better than you!    xo


----------



## Dansinfool

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> You're just jealous cuz I look better than you!    xo



Ummm maybe LOL...


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Dansinfool said:


> Enjoying a little Indian Summer last week.



Not only is the stache sexy...but so is the whole package. Yummy Dan. :smitten: :blush:


----------



## Dansinfool

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Not only is the stache sexy...but so is the whole package. Yummy Dan. :smitten: :blush:



Why thank you Ms. Charlotte...


----------



## spookytwigg

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Very nice! Love the long hair and facial hair! :wubu:



Thank you very much 

Although I have to admit that I've already removed my beard since I poster it. It was getting too itchy.


----------



## Sweetie

spookytwigg said:


> Thank you very much
> 
> Although I have to admit that I've already removed my beard since I poster it. It was getting too itchy.



Well then its time to share a new pic.


----------



## HDANGEL15

biglynch said:


> I make cocktails, I make pizza, I drive tanks, I look smooth. Thats how I roll.



*always enjoyed......never left wanting for more....TY BL
you are quite a biggun*


----------



## balletguy

Here I am fishing... 

View attachment fish.jpg


----------



## biglynch

Yakatori said:


> What's it like to drive a tank? The 'action' on-it, does it feel like you're driving something that big? Can you feel the ground tearing-up beneath you?



Its real loud and way faster than you would think, and its steering levers which drive each track is a smart easy system that anyone could grasp. And yes it feels very much like a moving mountain.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

spookytwigg said:


> Thank you very much
> 
> Although I have to admit that I've already removed my beard since I poster it. It was getting too itchy.





Sweetie said:


> Well then its time to share a new pic.



I'm sure you're still super hot! I agree with Sweetie...another pic is in order!


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

balletguy said:


> Here I am fishing...



Very handsome


----------



## Sweetie

balletguy said:


> Here I am fishing...



Nice! Love the hat.


----------



## spookytwigg

I'm not as happy with this pic (my hair is behaving too well ) but here I am sans beard.


----------



## Sweetie

spookytwigg said:


> I'm not as happy with this pic (my hair is behaving too well ) but here I am sans beard.



Well hello there.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

spookytwigg said:


> I'm not as happy with this pic (my hair is behaving too well ) but here I am sans beard.



I think I'm about ready to faint...I may need mouth to mouth :smitten:


----------



## AuntHen

balletguy said:


> Here I am fishing...



I can't put my finger on it but you remind me of an actor in this pic...

young Warren Beatty maybe? hmmmm, it's going to drive me nuts trying to figure out just who


----------



## balletguy

fat9276 said:


> I can't put my finger on it but you remind me of an actor in this pic...
> 
> young Warren Beatty maybe? hmmmm, it's going to drive me nuts trying to figure out just who



Thank you wow. I will take that as a comploment?


----------



## AuntHen

balletguy said:


> Thank you wow. I will take that as a comploment?



yes! it was meant as such... and now to figure out just who!!!


----------



## biglynch

fat9276 said:


> yes! it was meant as such... and now to figure out just who!!!


Rob Lowe maybe Jeffrey Donovan.
edit*

defo Rob Lowe


----------



## Mathias

Just me when I was out doing some shopping a little while back.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Mathias said:


> Just me when I was out doing some shopping a little while back.


*
very nice photo Mathias*


----------



## ODFFA

Mathias said:


> Just me when I was out doing some shopping a little while back.



Dem pearly whites! Looking handsome as ever.


----------



## Elementary_penguin

Not as much an awesome pic.. as an incredibly silly one. Here I am, kinda drunk, with my friends neighbours semi-celebrity dog. His name is Bobby, and he is a big fluffy legend!


----------



## HDANGEL15

Elementary_penguin said:


> Not as much an awesome pic.. as an incredibly silly one. Here I am, kinda drunk, with my friends neighbours semi-celebrity dog. His name is Bobby, and he is a big fluffy legend!



*Samoyeds are the best!!!! fluffy and sweet!!! :wubu:*


----------



## Sasquatch!

Me watching some morris dancers, waiting for a free steak dinner!


----------



## ODFFA

Elementary_penguin said:


> Not as much an awesome pic.. as an incredibly silly one. Here I am, kinda drunk, with my friends neighbours semi-celebrity dog. His name is Bobby, and he is a big fluffy legend!





Sasquatch! said:


> Me watching some morris dancers, waiting for a free steak dinner!



Fluffiness and Britishness are two of my very favourite things ever! Gentlemen, I applaud your awesomesaucery :bow:


----------



## oliver141180

Hmm, not posted anything for a while so thought I would give it a go!

Apparently I like black today...  

View attachment IMG_0215.JPG


View attachment IMG_0214.JPG


----------



## freakyfred

Selfie outta nowhere!


----------



## Melian

freakyfred said:


> Selfie outta nowhere!



Hehe...dat face. I want to give you some rep, but can't.


----------



## plumpmygut

Long trip to the buffet followed by a relaxing day at the park. 

View attachment Picnic.jpg


----------



## fritzi

plumpmygut said:


> Long trip to the buffet followed by a relaxing day at the park.



:eat2: What a super cute looking, nice & full belly!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

It's cool enough to wear scarves and sweaters! Night out in the town, on a Monday no less. I feel so WILD!!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> It's cool enough to wear scarves and sweaters! Night out in the town, on a Monday no less. I feel so WILD!!



apparently my first link wasn't working, so I'll fix that. 



Also, I crocheted my first scarf! Kind of...it's ALMOST done and I'm super happy with how it came out.


----------



## bmann0413

S'up?


----------



## HDANGEL15

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> apparently my first link wasn't working, so I'll fix that.



*knitting next? I learned on youtubes and am a knitaholic...and have made many gorgeous hats, scarves and trying to get my gloves finished SOON as I NEED THEM!!! good job*


----------



## Sasquatch!

Here's one of me this weekend.


----------



## Esther

Sasquatch! said:


> Here's one of me this weekend.




Where were you? Looking dapper!!


----------



## bremerton

Elementary_penguin said:


> Not as much an awesome pic.. as an incredibly silly one. Here I am, kinda drunk, with my friends neighbours semi-celebrity dog. His name is Bobby, and he is a big fluffy legend!



nope, definitely an awesome pic! that dog is intently smelling your beard... i can see him thinking "okay he either had pizza or spaghetti for lunch, but i can't tell and this is deeply perturbing me"


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Finished my beanie to go with my scarf.


----------



## fritzi

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Finished my beanie to go with my scarf.



Is that the Spanish flag look???
Very convincing as such!


----------



## vardon_grip

Had a little R&R in the Big Easy. 
Got up early one morning while it was still dark, had a jog along the Mississippi, grabbed some chickory coffee and a small bag of beignets from Cafe Du Monde and watched the sun come up over Jackson Square.


----------



## ODFFA

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Finished my beanie to go with my scarf.





fritzi said:


> Is that the Spanish flag look???
> Very convincing as such!



 Best Viva España pic ever!


----------



## HDANGEL15

vardon_grip said:


> Had a little R&R in the Big Easy.
> Got up early one morning while it was still dark, had a jog along the Mississippi, grabbed some chickory coffee and a small bag of beignets from Cafe Du Monde and watched the sun come up over Jackson Square.


*
ahhhh LOVE me some NOLA......was thinking about some R&R there in FEB, not during Jazzfest, although that is amazing too...nice pic*


----------



## reuben6380

I don't always dual-wield but when i do...


----------



## biglynch

reuben6380 said:


> I don't always dual-wield but when i do...



+10 man points

:bow:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Saturday Night Jam Session, with the board's very own LilBigginz it was wonderfully bad.


----------



## spookytwigg

Super sexy jam times!


----------



## archivaltype

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Finished my beanie to go with my scarf.


Seriously can you stop being so awesome??

I kid, please don't ever stop being so awesome


----------



## LeoGibson

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Saturday Night Jam Session, with the board's very own LilBigginz it was wonderfully bad.



Damn fellas. I bet it was a blast. I'm jealous over here, I have no one to jam with. Rock on!!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Last piece of the set, And my "Flash" set is complete. Scarf, beanies and mittens.


----------



## warwagon86

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Last piece of the set, And my "Flash" set is complete. Scarf, beanies and mittens.



lol looks like harry potter colours


----------



## djudex

warwagon86 said:


> lol looks like harry potter colours



Little Known Hozay Fact #23156: The original name of the lead character in the Hogwarts series was Hozay Potter.


----------



## bremerton

reuben6380 said:


> I don't always dual-wield but when i do...



what's in there? 

looking very sharp, i might add


----------



## Anjula

warwagon86 said:


> lol looks like harry potter colours



Exactly what I thought 



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Saturday Night Jam Session, with the board's very own LilBigginz it was wonderfully bad.



That's an interesting pic


----------



## Mr Gosh

Don't know if this qualifies as awesome but it makes me chuckle. I was growing out my tash so it could be all silent film villain style. I bought some wax for it but failed to realise it had a colouring pigment in it akin to shoe polish. D'OH!

Oh, there's also another one from when I was feeling a bit....... horny. Don't judge me, puns were once the height of highbrow humour.  

View attachment Tash 1.jpg


View attachment Horns 1.jpg


----------



## warwagon86

reuben6380 said:


> I don't always dual-wield but when i do...



I Want one of those!


----------



## spookytwigg

Cross posted from recent pics. Apologies for the poor quality.


----------



## hedonistthinker

might as well post more  

View attachment Snapshot_20120202.JPG


View attachment Snapshot_20120616_11.JPG


----------



## Mr Gosh

Here are a few more. They're stills from a video so apologies for the quality. Before you look at the last two and invariably ask the question, no... no it did not end well. Luckily for me my mate was in the room and was able to help by making sure he continued to video me and piss himself laughing as my face catches fire, I instinctively try to slap the fire out before diving face first into a pillow. It's amazing how whisky and sweet, sweet Mary Jane can make something seem so awesome to attempt. 

View attachment FB 3.jpg


View attachment FB 2.jpg


View attachment FB 1.jpg


----------



## Anjula

hedonistthinker said:


> might as well post more



such an adorable face!


----------



## reuben6380

bremerton said:


> what's in there?
> 
> looking very sharp, i might add


Thanks! this time of year i can't help but go for the seasonal beers like octoberfest, bluemoon makes a nice sampler pack too. My new years resolution this year is going to be brew my own beer!



warwagon86 said:


> I Want one of those!


I got it years ago, I want to say it was from a website called epicsteins.com, but I'm not %100 on that.


----------



## hedonistthinker

Anjula said:


> such an adorable face!



adorable? you are supposed to say, evil or cool! no one calls each other adorable in a metal concert


----------



## Anjula

hedonistthinker said:


> adorable? you are supposed to say, evil or cool! no one calls each other adorable in a metal concert



I'm a rule breaker


----------



## Sasquatch!

spookytwigg said:


> Cross posted from recent pics. Apologies for the poor quality.
> 
> **Fistbump win**



This is funny. Kudos.


----------



## TwilightStarr

reuben6380 said:


> I don't always dual-wield but when i do...





Mr Gosh said:


> Don't know if this qualifies as awesome but it makes me chuckle. I was growing out my tash so it could be all silent film villain style. I bought some wax for it but failed to realise it had a colouring pigment in it akin to shoe polish. D'OH!
> 
> Oh, there's also another one from when I was feeling a bit....... horny. Don't judge me, puns were once the height of highbrow humour.






spookytwigg said:


> Cross posted from recent pics. Apologies for the poor quality.




HOTTNESS!!!


----------



## spookytwigg

TwilightStarr said:


> HOTTNESS!!!


It is a VERY attractive lion.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

So from the outside looking in, this isn't that awesome, but to me it's pretty amazing. 

This is the first time in 20+ years that I've had an actual haircut instead of just buzzing my head. I didn't think anything could be done with it, but the boards very own Esther talked me into it. So I'm just pretty damn excited about having a hair "style" that I can use.


----------



## archivaltype

Well I don't know where you are sitting, but from here thats a damn snazzy look. I heartily approve


----------



## Esther

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> So from the outside looking in, this isn't that awesome, but to me it's pretty amazing.
> 
> This is the first time in 20+ years that I've had an actual haircut instead of just buzzing my head. I didn't think anything could be done with it, but the boards very own Esther talked me into it. So I'm just pretty damn excited about having a hair "style" that I can use.



IT LOOKS SO GOOD!! Stick with it seriously!


----------



## Tad

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> So from the outside looking in, this isn't that awesome, but to me it's pretty amazing.
> 
> This is the first time in 20+ years that I've had an actual haircut instead of just buzzing my head. I didn't think anything could be done with it, but the boards very own Esther talked me into it. So I'm just pretty damn excited about having a hair "style" that I can use.



d'aawwwwww.....our Hozay looks all grown up and stuff!

(seriously: pretty darn dapper, man)


----------



## fatguygainer

hope ya'll enjoy  

View attachment Photo on 8-20-13 at 6.50 AM.jpg


View attachment Photo on 8-16-13 at 8.53 AM.jpg


View attachment Photo on 10-20-13 at 11.37 AM #3.jpg


----------



## reuben6380

I was outside today putting up Christmas lights and i snapped this pic. I thought this one turned out surprisingly stoic. As if I am about to make some sort of heroic proclamation. It felt like 90 degrees, it's hard to get into the season when your worried about getting sunstroke.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

I finally got a trench coat. After looking at this photo I just realized I really need to buy new jeans. Baggy as fuck!


----------



## fritzi

Lil BigginZ said:


> I finally got a trench coat. After looking at this photo I just realized I really need to buy new jeans. Baggy as fuck!



That's not a trench coat - that's a classic men's overcoat!

(Trench are double-breasted and belted - this unstated style is much classier imo)

It's a really nice one .... and would look even more sophisticated with a nice pair of slim black jeans underneath.... so go for them!


----------



## Lil BigginZ

fritzi said:


> That's not a trench coat - that's a classic men's overcoat!
> 
> (Trench are double-breasted and belted - this unstated style is much classier imo)
> 
> It's a really nice one .... and would look even more sophisticated with a nice pair of slim black jeans underneath.... so go for them!



It was given to me and was told it was a trench coat. I don't the difference since I usually just wear hoodies. I was planning on buy some black jeans in the near future. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## theronin23

Newest SAMCRO prospect right here


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Took a ferry trip with my sister, and it was AWESOME!!

If you squint you can see the space needle and downtown!


----------



## azerty

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Took a ferry trip with my sister, and it was AWESOME!!
> 
> If you squint you can see the space needle and downtown!
> [/URL]



Very nice pictures


----------



## LeoGibson

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Took a ferry trip with my sister, and it was AWESOME!!
> 
> If you squint you can see the space needle and downtown!



Beautiful city, and you had even more beautiful company!

Sorry Hozay, but you are now the second hottest Garseeya.

I keep telling myself that one of these days I'm going to spend a good amount of time in Seattle or Vancouver, or Portland in the northwest and my other place I want to spend an extended stay in is St. John's Newfoundland. Not live forever, because there's too many good things here in Texas I'd miss, but at least spend 6-12 months in those other places.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Here's what we did after the ferry ride


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

azerty said:


> Very nice pictures


Thank you!


LeoGibson said:


> Beautiful city, and you had even more beautiful company!
> 
> Sorry Hozay, but you are now the second hottest Garseeya.
> 
> I keep telling myself that one of these days I'm going to spend a good amount of time in Seattle or Vancouver, or Portland in the northwest and my other place I want to spend an extended stay in is St. John's Newfoundland. Not live forever, because there's too many good things here in Texas I'd miss, but at least spend 6-12 months in those other places.



Thank you! I've always thought my sister was gorgeous. 

She definitely got the looks in the family. See the picture above. 

Also, I can do nothing but support a stint in the PNW, it's amazing. You've always got a home wherever I am.


----------



## spookytwigg

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Here's what we did after the ferry ride



That is an awesome picture... I think I want to be part of your family.


----------



## ConnieLynn

This is awesome, and your sister is beautiful. Looks like y'all had a wonderful time.




Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Here's what we did after the ferry ride


----------



## azerty

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Here's what we did after the ferry ride



How sweet and what nice smiles you both have


----------



## Surlysomething

You two are ridiculously cute, Josie. 

So much love!





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Here's what we did after the ferry ride


----------



## Tad

spookytwigg said:


> That is an awesome picture... I think I want to be part of your family.



I know, right?


----------



## warwagon86

So I went to the Belfast Christmas market


----------



## biglynch

Look into my eyes, not around the eyes but into the eyes... 

View attachment 988444_10.jpg


----------



## Melian

biglynch said:


> Look into my eyes, not around the eyes but into the eyes...



Wrong colour scheme, but.....


----------



## Dromond

Hozay, you and your sister look almost alike. She's like you only gender flipped. That's pretty awesome. My sister and I don't look like we are even remotely related. :doh:


----------



## Treach

Enjoying a hookah at Shisha Palace in Crystal City, VA 

View attachment 1233092_10151546256821957_1666944433_o.jpg


----------



## SailorCupcake

biglynch said:


> Look into my eyes, not around the eyes but into the eyes...



you're under. 3..2..1... you're back in the room


----------



## shantheman145

View attachment Picture 062.jpg
hello!!


----------



## Surlysomething

Ever visit Canada? 




shantheman145 said:


> View attachment 111931
> hello!!


----------



## LeoGibson

Doing my annnual pretend to be a grown-up thing and dusting off a suit for an evening at a church Christmas pageant.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

LeoGibson said:


> Doing my annnual pretend to be a grown-up thing and dusting off a suit for an evening at a church Christmas pageant.



Look at this suave motherfucker.


----------



## Surlysomething

Damn. GiddyUP!

Looking good, R. 




LeoGibson said:


> Doing my annnual pretend to be a grown-up thing and dusting off a suit for an evening at a church Christmas pageant.


----------



## Treach

Taken before the Christmas bummer-season set in. I do love this pic though. 

View attachment bfngafresize.jpg


----------



## TwilightStarr

Treach said:


> Taken before the Christmas bummer-season set in. I do love this pic though.



Too Cute!


----------



## warwagon86

Christmas vodka!!!


----------



## chicken legs

fatguygainer said:


> hope ya'll enjoy



Hey cutie butt...yes I will :eat2:


----------



## Creepy

hedonistthinker said:


> might as well post more


Never said this to a dude before, but you have great hair.


----------



## agouderia

LeoGibson said:


> Doing my annnual pretend to be a grown-up thing and dusting off a suit for an evening at a church Christmas pageant.



Very impressive, slightly intimidating cowboy mafia look - definitely awesome!


----------



## LeoGibson

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Look at this suave motherfucker.





Surlysomething said:


> Damn. GiddyUP!
> 
> Looking good, R.



Thank you kindly. My dirty little secret is that I really like wearing suits and wish I had more occasion to don one.



agouderia said:


> Very impressive, slightly intimidating cowboy mafia look - definitely awesome!



Thanks, Itsa pleasure to a-meet youse. My name is-a Hopalong Gambino y'all!


----------



## WVMountainrear

LeoGibson said:


> Doing my annnual pretend to be a grown-up thing and dusting off a suit for an evening at a church Christmas pageant.





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Look at this suave motherfucker.



Right?!...



Surlysomething said:


> Damn. GiddyUP!
> 
> Looking good, R.



RIGHT?!

LOL I echo all of the above. Nice suit, sir.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Enjoying the sub zero temperatures. 

View attachment DSCN4119.JPG


----------



## Melian

warwagon86 said:


> Christmas vodka!!!



I want to rep your glass of vodka, but can't get you yet


----------



## shy guy

Oh what the hell, here is me in some cameo coat. 

View attachment 010503_1758[00].jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

CUTE! Love to put a face to a name. 




shy guy said:


> Oh what the hell, here is me in some cameo coat.


----------



## shy guy

Surlysomething said:


> CUTE! Love to put a face to a name.


Check your PMs


----------



## Marlayna

shy guy said:


> Oh what the hell, here is me in some cameo coat.


Handsome man. :smitten:


----------



## cinnamitch

Great pics from you guys.


----------



## Marlayna

cinnamitch said:


> Great pics from you guys.


For sure!


----------



## shy guy

Marlayna said:


> Handsome man. :smitten:



Well thank you:blush:


----------



## freakyfred

I always wanted a Team Rocket shirt!


----------



## Marlayna

freakyfred said:


> I always wanted a Team Rocket shirt!


Cute kid.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

freakyfred said:


> I always wanted a Team Rocket shirt!



dude! you've been letting the facial hair grow!


----------



## biglynch

freakyfred said:


> I always wanted a Team Rocket shirt!



Keep up the good work on the bear sir!


----------



## edvis

Not a cop, but my friend had this helmet at his antique store. And me without the helmet. 

View attachment cop.jpg


View attachment 68cbs1.jpg


----------



## edvis

I guesse that's as awesome as I can get. I hope it's good enough.


edvis said:


> Not a cop, but my friend had this helmet at his antique store. And me without the helmet.


----------



## shy guy

Here's an update pic of me with my freshly trimmed beard, you like? I don't know why my face looks so damn red. 

View attachment get-attachmentnew.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

shy guy said:


> Here's an update pic of me with my freshly trimmed beard, you like? I don't know why my face looks so damn red.


Probably the camera. Nice pic!


----------



## shy guy

CastingPearls said:


> Probably the camera. Nice pic!



I took it with my phone so I guess that makes sense, and thank you:happy:


----------



## Marlayna

shy guy said:


> Here's an update pic of me with my freshly trimmed beard, you like? I don't know why my face looks so damn red.


Maybe you were blushing.  Nice trim.


----------



## Marlayna

edvis said:


> I guesse that's as awesome as I can get. I hope it's good enough.


Sure. Awesomeness is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## shy guy

Marlayna said:


> Maybe you were blushing.  Nice trim.



Haha, if I was blushing my face would be firetruck red, it's the curse of being ginger me thinks.


----------



## Surlysomething

You're adorable. 



shy guy said:


> Here's an update pic of me with my freshly trimmed beard, you like? I don't know why my face looks so damn red.


----------



## Esther

shy guy said:


> Here's an update pic of me with my freshly trimmed beard, you like? I don't know why my face looks so damn red.



Aw handsome!!


----------



## mdecker93

I have some pictures of myself as a Viking warrior: 

View attachment 2012-01-05 10.56.35 lowres.jpg


View attachment 2012-01-05 10.58.59 lowres.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15

mdecker93 said:


> I have some pictures of myself as a Viking warrior:



*MOST EXCELLENT....HEAD & ALL!!!!! 
very handsome....VIKING*


----------



## mdecker93

Why thank you! :blush:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

mdecker93 said:


> I have some pictures of myself as a Viking warrior:



Are those viking socks?


----------



## mdecker93

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Are those viking socks?



I was actually barefoot when taking those pictures. I haven't been able to find Viking-style boots in my size.


----------



## mediaboy

mdecker93 said:


> I have some pictures of myself as a Viking warrior:



Shit girl, that's hawt.

N-no homo .


----------



## Paquito

mediaboy said:


> N-no homo .









I hate "no homo." I want ALL OF THE HOMO


----------



## mjbmxz

Me at a friends wedding.


----------



## likeitmatters

which my beard growing out and my gotee growing longer and longer. 

View attachment joey restaurant.jpg


----------



## Dromond

OMG IT'S A BATHROOM SELFIE! lower case


----------



## freakyfred

Here is a magical picture of me.


----------



## bremerton

freakyfred said:


> Here is a magical picture of me.



i like the bearded look!


----------



## IAmTheBlackWizards

mdecker93 said:


> I have some pictures of myself as a Viking warrior:



Damn that is glorious. Are you sure you're not the viking king? Because you've definitely got the stature  Also, that belt, what is it doing there?

Anyhow, I'm on holiday in a strange part of the world at the moment, but regardless for the past 20 or so days I've been eating at least 3000 Calories, and it's starting to show if I'm honest.

Please excuse the poor picture quality, it's the best I've got right now, and also the lack of face. The first picture is me sitting normally, the second is me sucking it in like I'm about to put on a belt. 

View attachment a.jpg


View attachment b.jpg


----------



## Melian

Dromond said:


> OMG IT'S A BATHROOM SELFIE! lower case



I feel like...I can't rep anyone I want to rep, right now.


----------



## Surlysomething

I adore you. Grumpy face and all.

Haha.



freakyfred said:


> Here is a magical picture of me.


----------



## Extinctor100

Pic of me from a shoot a few years back... 

View attachment aDSC_0562.jpg


----------



## Rojodi




----------



## Anjula

mdecker93 said:


> I have some pictures of myself as a Viking warrior:



pure awesomness


----------



## fat hiker

mdecker93 said:


> I have some pictures of myself as a Viking warrior:



I'm guessing your size is a testament to your effectiveness at plundering, sir Viking!


----------



## bmann0413

Pretty sure these are two awesome photos of me. lol


----------



## freakyfred

More holiday snaps!


----------



## JonesT

taken today 

View attachment tmp_1459833_10152179833273162_30243930_n-1357038370.jpeg


----------



## shy guy

Think I need a hair cut, oh and funny face time! 

View attachment get-attachment7.jpg


View attachment get-attachment8.jpg


View attachment get-attachment9.jpg


View attachment get-attachment10.jpg


View attachment get-attachment11.jpg


----------



## shy guy

You know I just figured out something about myself, I'm what you get when you fuse Tom Baker and Colin Baker together, so now all I need is jelly babies and a coat that looks like I just murdered Rainbow Bright. The nose is off on both men and I get it, but it's the curls that make the sell IMO. 

View attachment 07-01-08_TomBaker_03.jpg


View attachment doctor_varos.jpg


View attachment get-attachment12.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

Yep, super cute. SUPER CUTE. 



shy guy said:


> Think I need a hair cut, oh and funny face time!


----------



## biglynch

https://24.media.tumblr.com/563f55b9665c391cc93a66562d1775d3/tumblr_n0ilz3A4PI1s7e3rzo1_500.jpg

Of to the Expo in London for work. Should be a good day.


----------



## HDANGEL15

biglynch said:


> Of to the Expo in London for work. Should be a good day.


*
your hair looks grown out a bit....but that Beard is CRAY CRAY...have fun in LONDON!!! as if.......*


----------



## shy guy

Surlysomething said:


> Yep, super cute. SUPER CUTE.



I <3 you Surly:kiss2:...forgot I posted these pics to be honest, whoops.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

shy guy said:


> Think I need a hair cut, oh and funny face time!



I'm glad you made it over here form the other parts of the forum.


----------



## shy guy

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm glad you made it over here form the other parts of the forum.



Thanks, I have a tendency roam around sorry.


----------



## gotigersgo2000

I just felt like posting this. 

View attachment Smooth2014.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15

gotigersgo2000 said:


> I just felt like posting this.


*
very handsome and SUAVE*


----------



## vardon_grip

gotigersgo2000 said:


> I just felt like posting this.



Looking very sharp!


----------



## Melian

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> very handsome and SUAVE*





vardon_grip said:


> Looking very sharp!



Snazzy, even


----------



## nikola090

first belly I had on my life. Little but never had....and in a very fast time 

View attachment CAM00391.jpg


View attachment CAM00392.jpg


----------



## Marlayna

gotigersgo2000 said:


> I just felt like posting this.


You're a very handsome Southern gentleman! :smitten:


----------



## gotigersgo2000

From the bottom of my heart, thanks so much to everyone for the positive feedback. Lately, I had been feeling a little low in the self-esteem department, so this was a great pick me up. 

More photos soon...


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Extinctor100 said:


> Pic of me from a shoot a few years back...



Whoa...how did I miss this?! :smitten:


----------



## gotigersgo2000

Here's one from fall 2012 at work. 

View attachment work.jpg


----------



## Esther

gotigersgo2000 said:


> Here's one from fall 2012 at work.




You have a lovely smile! Also, your job looks like fun


----------



## gotigersgo2000

Esther said:


> You have a lovely smile! Also, your job looks like fun



Some days yes, some days no. I bartend at a country club, so it just depends.

And thank you for the compliment.


----------



## gotigersgo2000

Here's another with some friends at a wedding. 

View attachment 488097_10101315786694928_1348082757_n.jpg


----------



## gotigersgo2000

Another wedding. 

View attachment 39717_414136043315_3985126_n.jpg


----------



## Marlayna

gotigersgo2000 said:


> Here's one from fall 2012 at work.


You have a lovely beard, but the clean-shaven look is even better!:wubu:


----------



## gotigersgo2000

Marlayna said:


> You have a lovely beard, but the clean-shaven look is even better!:wubu:



Awww... thank you dear. I appreciate it. I will say the beard is a necessity right now for my southern-fried butt, as it is freezing here. _No me gusta_ cold weather.


----------



## Surlysomething

You're _killing me_ with the hot.





gotigersgo2000 said:


> Another wedding.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Surlysomething said:


> You're _killing me_ with the hot.


*
me too...but wedding bands are such a buzz kill :doh:*


----------



## spookytwigg

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> me too...but wedding bands are such a buzz kill :doh:*



Look but don't touch!


----------



## Surlysomething

Damn, I didn't notice that. Haha.

I'm out!



spookytwigg said:


> Look but don't touch!


----------



## LeoGibson

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> ......wedding bands are such a buzz kill :doh:*



I know, huh!

That's what I tell my wife when she asks where mine is.

Yeah, she's not amused by my sense of humor either


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> me too...but wedding bands are such a buzz kill :doh:*



So this comment completely confused me. The last picture he posted said "another form a wedding." I saw your comment and thought "how the fuck does she knows there was a band at that wedding?" I kept looking a the two wedding pictures looking for signs he was a musician or there was a band. It wasn't until Leo's comment that I got it.


----------



## gotigersgo2000

Wasn't trying to be a tease. I am married, but I always appreciate the compliments. Been in need of some validation lately. Again, sorry if I came across as a tease.


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1

gotigersgo2000 said:


> Wasn't trying to be a tease. *I am married*, but I always appreciate the compliments. Been in need of some validation lately. Again, sorry if I came across as a tease.



Damn it! :sad:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I'm not. HMU ladies!


----------



## HDANGEL15

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> So this comment completely confused me. The last picture he posted said "another form a wedding." I saw your comment and thought "how the fuck does she knows there was a band at that wedding?" I kept looking a the two wedding pictures looking for signs he was a musician or there was a band. It wasn't until Leo's comment that I got it.


*
JOSE YOU SLAY ME......that's so fucking phunny!!!
*



gotigersgo2000 said:


> Wasn't trying to be a tease. I am married, but I always appreciate the compliments. Been in need of some validation lately. Again, sorry if I came across as a tease.



*gtg...it's all good....we have other married men on here....and eye candy is eye candy...we :smitten: dig your photos none the less but would love TOPLESS!!! 
*


----------



## gotigersgo2000

*gtg...it's all good....we have other married men on here....and eye candy is eye candy...we :smitten: dig your photos none the less but would love TOPLESS!!! 
*

Ask and ye shall receive.

Post workout at the gym, taken about an hour ago. Hope y'all enjoy. 

View attachment IMG_0171 (360x800).jpg


----------



## Lil BigginZ

I turned away from the camera when he took the pic. Oh well, I still like this pic though.


----------



## HDANGEL15

gotigersgo2000 said:


> *gtg...it's all good....we have other married men on here....and eye candy is eye candy...we :smitten: dig your photos none the less but would love TOPLESS!!!
> *
> 
> Ask and ye shall receive.
> 
> Post workout at the gym, taken about an hour ago. Hope y'all enjoy.


*
ahhhh perfect...... :eat2:*


----------



## Goreki

Lil BigginZ said:


> I turned away from the camera when he took the pic. Oh well, I still like this pic though.


I tried to rep you for this ages ago and forgot I hadn't actually been able to, because you do too many rep-able things, you loon. Anyway, this pic is awesome!


----------



## Treach

I had forgotten about this picture my girl in October took of me with this totally legitimate gourd. 

View attachment 1394451_10152274187973332_822884314_n.jpg


----------



## Melian

Treach said:


> I had forgotten about this picture my girl in October took of me with this totally legitimate gourd.



Whooooa...that is quite the gourd.


----------



## TwilightStarr

gotigersgo2000 said:


> Another wedding.






Treach said:


> I had forgotten about this picture my girl in October took of me with this totally legitimate gourd.



If I could steak either one of you, to play with for a couple hours or days... that would be awesome!


----------



## Goreki

freakyfred said:


> More holiday snaps!


Hahaha! These are brilliant!


----------



## shy guy

For those who have wondered what my full body looks like, and yes I do glow in the dark lol.

Looks like I'm having some problems, I'll try re-posting them later:huh:


----------



## Esther

Treach said:


> I had forgotten about this picture my girl in October took of me with this totally legitimate gourd.



OH MY GOURD

It's huge!

Please tell me you bought it!


----------



## Marlayna

gotigersgo2000 said:


> Ask and ye shall receive.
> 
> Post workout at the gym, taken about an hour ago. Hope y'all enjoy.



WOW! I've never been with a man as large as you, but I've become a believer, you've got a body a woman could get lost in. :bow:


----------



## The Fat Man




----------



## f0nzw0rth

Its been awhile since ive been on here..sooooo I figured I show off the greatest Christmas Sweater in the world...so what if its almost March?!


----------



## shy guy

shy guy said:


> For those who have wondered what my full body looks like, and yes I do glow in the dark lol.
> 
> Looks like I'm having some problems, I'll try re-posting them later:huh:


Fixed


----------



## TwilightStarr

f0nzw0rth said:


> Its been awhile since ive been on here..sooooo I figured I show off the greatest Christmas Sweater in the world...so what if its almost March?!



That sweater is the only reason I need, to add you to my "Boys I want to steal & play with for a couple days" list!  But your smoking hot face makes it even better!!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

f0nzw0rth said:


> Its been awhile since ive been on here..sooooo I figured I show off the greatest Christmas Sweater in the world...so what if its almost March?!



indeed a cool ass sweater. 

I have my coveted black santa christmas sweater, but I am definitely envious of this.


----------



## Surlysomething

Hot. :blush:




shy guy said:


> Fixed


----------



## shy guy

Surlysomething said:


> Hot. :blush:



So are you little lady


----------



## lucca23v2

FunCuteGuy said:


>



I am late.. but.. what a cutie! Ahh to be 35? (if that is your age now) again.


----------



## lucca23v2

f0nzw0rth said:


> Its been awhile since ive been on here..sooooo I figured I show off the greatest Christmas Sweater in the world...so what if its almost March?!



Totally cute and I love the sweater!


----------



## lucca23v2

I didn't know there were so many handsome men on here. YUM!


----------



## Lil BigginZ

lucca23v2 said:


> I didn't know there were so many handsome men on here. YUM!



This is where we hang out.


----------



## gotigersgo2000

Marlayna said:


> WOW! I've never been with a man as large as you, but I've become a believer, you've got a body a woman could get lost in. :bow:



So now I've got the full blush on. Thank you for the kind words. The next time you see a good lookin' fat boy IRL, chat him up, and he might just rock your world.

This public service message brought to you by me.


----------



## fritzi

The Fat Man said:


>



Very pulled together - great look!


----------



## Marlayna

gotigersgo2000 said:


> So now I've got the full blush on. Thank you for the kind words. The next time you see a good lookin' fat boy IRL, chat him up, and he might just rock your world.
> 
> This public service message brought to you by me.


LOL, sometimes I make _myself_ blush. :blush:... Anyway, I'm married to a regular-sized guy that I love, so rolling around on top of large man will have to stay a fantasy.
However, as per your request, I will give the next handsome Big-boy I see, a cute little wink. :eat2:


----------



## gotigersgo2000

Marlayna said:


> LOL, sometimes I make _myself_ blush. :blush:... Anyway, I'm married to a regular-sized guy that I love, so rolling around on top of large man will have to stay a fantasy.
> However, as per your request, I will give the next handsome Big-boy I see, a cute little wink. :eat2:



Glad to hear that. I extend that request to all the single ladies out there. Next time you see a good-lookin' single big guy and you like what you see, please, please, PLEASE chat him up. So many of us (myself included before marriage) are painfully shy with the opposite sex and cannot tell if/when we've sparked interest, so help a boy out. 

I will say this to all the boys, however, and really a life lesson to everyone out there: If you see something you want, go for it. Sometimes all you have to do is ask, as I'm finding out with a project for school.


----------



## f0nzw0rth

TwilightStarr said:


> That sweater is the only reason I need, to add you to my "Boys I want to steal & play with for a couple days" list!  But your smoking hot face makes it even better!!



well aren't you just a peach
flattery will get you EVERYWHERE


----------



## f0nzw0rth

lucca23v2 said:


> Totally cute and I love the sweater!



Thank you my dear!


----------



## TwilightStarr

f0nzw0rth said:


> well aren't you just a peach
> flattery will get you EVERYWHERE



Well if flattery will get me everywhere, then I hope it gets me into your bed and I will then flatter the pants and adorable sweater off of you


----------



## f0nzw0rth

TwilightStarr said:


> Well if flattery will get me everywhere, then I hope it gets me into your bed and I will then flatter the pants and adorable sweater off of you



flattery just about shoots my pants across the room...
you're in!
plenty of room for ya


----------



## lucca23v2

Lil BigginZ said:


> This is where we hang out.



Then i finally made it to the right place


----------



## Greyghost

Its been awhile. 

View attachment image (6).jpeg


----------



## TwilightStarr

f0nzw0rth said:


> flattery just about shoots my pants across the room...
> you're in!
> plenty of room for ya



SCORE!!!


----------



## gotigersgo2000

TwilightStarr said:


> If I could steak either one of you, to play with for a couple hours or days... that would be awesome!



Glad to see I made the steal away list. I appreciate the compliment. :blush:


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Greyghost said:


> Its been awhile.



That's a nice beard you have.


----------



## dharmabean

Greyghost said:


> Its been awhile.




Um. Hello!


----------



## CastingPearls

Gentlemen.......thank you.


----------



## terpsichore

Lil BigginZ said:


> I turned away from the camera when he took the pic. Oh well, I still like this pic though.



wow. you are stunningly gorgeous! more pics plz?


----------



## Lil BigginZ

terpsichore said:


> wow. you are stunningly gorgeous! more pics plz?



I just got out of the shower!


----------



## LeoGibson

Lil BigginZ said:


> I just got out of the shower!



You shower with an Iggles t-shirt on? That's what I call a hardcore fan!


----------



## Lil BigginZ

LeoGibson said:


> You shower with an Iggles t-shirt on? That's what I call a hardcore fan!



I bleed green. Since you're from Texas and said the Iggles. You're a glob damn Cowgirls fan, aren't you? Don't do this to me, Leo, I like you.


----------



## LeoGibson

Lil BigginZ said:


> I bleed green. Since you're from Texas and said the Iggles. You're a glob damn Cowgirls fan, aren't you? Don't do this to me, Leo, I like you.



 Check out my selfie pic I just posted. You'll see my team on display!

Although I did grow up a Cowboys fan, but that was something me and my pops shared, being the only two Cowboys fans in a house full of Oiler fans, but after he passed it lost something for me so I started fresh with the Texans. But deep down, I still like The 'Boys.

Yep, that does mean I still have a burning hatred for the Iggs, the Skins, and the dog-ass New York football giants!  It was bred into me. As Doc Holiday said in Tombstone,"My hypocrisy only goes so far."

I like you too, so I'll not hold your love of the Eagles against you, nobody's perfect! :doh:


----------



## Lil BigginZ

LeoGibson said:


> Check out my selfie pic I just posted. You'll see my team on display!
> 
> Although I did grow up a Cowboys fan, but that was something me and my pops shared, being the only two Cowboys fans in a house full of Oiler fans, but after he passed it lost something for me so I started fresh with the Texans. But deep down, I still like The 'Boys.
> 
> Yep, that does mean I still have a burning hatred for the Iggs, the Skins, and the dog-ass New York football giants!  It was bred into me. As Doc Holiday said in Tombstone,"My hypocrisy only goes so far."
> 
> I like you too, so I'll not hold your love of the Eagles against you, nobody's perfect! :doh:




I just saw that! At least you moved onto something better.


----------



## terpsichore

Mckee said:


> Working on my beard!



sei cosi' bello!


----------



## oliver141180

My shiny new jumper, just not very shiny:


----------



## shy guy

oliver141180 said:


> My shiny new jumper, just not very shiny:



It's TARDIS blue! Oh dear god I'm nerdy...


----------



## biglynch

Top sweater pal.

Enjoying the UFC and a beer or 10. Had a cracking night. 

View attachment IMG_2749646419995.jpeg


----------



## TwilightStarr

biglynch said:


> Top sweater pal.
> 
> Enjoying the UFC and a beer or 10. Had a cracking night.




<3 <3 <3 Love the Beard!!!


----------



## Fuzzy

biglynch said:


> Top sweater pal.
> 
> Enjoying the UFC and a beer or 10. Had a cracking night.



I can't rep this post! I will next time!


----------



## user 23567

I clean up well 

View attachment 3pgn3x1c4h4opvikokzdbbvex394730259.2.jpg


----------



## biglynch

Big night out with a few pals, Including top man Lio.

Hopfully no fashion blunders here lol. 

View attachment IMG_50004387538661.jpeg


----------



## daddyoh70




----------



## Donna

Gentlemen, THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

For some reason my colleagues seemed to think that sunglasses and a tiny hat would be a good look for me. Personally, I think I absolutely rock it 

View attachment 1797954_475575419234588_1495703720_n.jpg


----------



## TwilightStarr

Boris_the_Spider said:


> For some reason my colleagues seemed to think that sunglasses and a tiny hat would be a good look for me. Personally, I think I absolutely rock it




You rock it!


----------



## lucca23v2

biglynch said:


> Big night out with a few pals, Including top man Lio.
> 
> Hopfully no fashion blunders here lol.



LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lucca23v2

LeoGibson said:


> Check out my selfie pic I just posted. You'll see my team on display!
> 
> Although I did grow up a Cowboys fan, but that was something me and my pops shared, being the only two Cowboys fans in a house full of Oiler fans, but after he passed it lost something for me so I started fresh with the Texans. But deep down, I still like The 'Boys.
> 
> Yep, that does mean I still have a burning hatred for the Iggs, the Skins, and the dog-ass New York football giants!  It was bred into me. As Doc Holiday said in Tombstone,"My hypocrisy only goes so far."
> 
> I like you too, so I'll not hold your love of the Eagles against you, nobody's perfect! :doh:



Ummmm... really? you are hating on my Giants?!?!?! now we are going to have a problem.


----------



## dublover42

I have a few.

Me on a cruise about 2 years ago (bad lighting is bad)
http://i.imgur.com/giAibJZ.jpg

Last Year in Seattle (<3)

http://i.imgur.com/3C7oNmD.jpg

On a recent cruise to Cozumel (love!)

http://i.imgur.com/HVwOrn7.jpg

Very recent profile pic (Hair is done up different, and my beard is actually beard-like now)

http://i.imgur.com/qUChG4X.jpg


----------



## big_lad27

Best friend and I. Was taken last Halloween but for some reason I have only just been tagged in it :doh:


----------



## BigChaz

A few years ago I got gigantic, lost a buuuuuuuunch of weight to make friends and family happy, then put a bunch back on because I was tired of eating like a rabbit and learned that I'd rather be myself. So here is me now


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

BigChaz said:


> A few years ago I got gigantic, lost a buuuuuuuunch of weight to make friends and family happy, then put a bunch back on because I was tired of eating like a rabbit and learned that I'd rather be myself. So here is me now



you are fat.


----------



## BigChaz

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> you are fat.



Yeah well ur skinny, lol ownt


----------



## Rojodi




----------



## x0emnem0x

BigChaz said:


> A few years ago I got gigantic, lost a buuuuuuuunch of weight to make friends and family happy, then put a bunch back on because I was tired of eating like a rabbit and learned that I'd rather be myself. So here is me now



I enjoy this. :wubu:


----------



## fat hiker

BigChaz said:


> A few years ago I got gigantic, lost a buuuuuuuunch of weight to make friends and family happy, then put a bunch back on because I was tired of eating like a rabbit and learned that I'd rather be myself. So here is me now



I have to say, nice gut, bro.


----------



## IcecreamMonster

So I have been a yo-yo dieter for the last few years-

This is me at my biggest, a few years ago, wearing a shirt that fit fine half a year ago-






Then I lost weight and now I am gaining it back on-






and this is me a few days ago, sitting down after a large meal-






I hope these are awesome enough.


----------



## terpsichore

IcecreamMonster said:


> I hope these are awesome enough.



:wubu: :smitten: you are so incredibly sexy - in all the pics, but particularly the first one with the shirt! and your face is exquisitely beautiful as well.


----------



## IcecreamMonster

terpsichore said:


> :wubu: :smitten: you are so incredibly sexy - in all the pics, but particularly the first one with the shirt! and your face is exquisitely beautiful as well.



Thank you very much. I am trying to get that size again and even bigger, it is so much fun


----------



## terpsichore

IcecreamMonster said:


> Thank you very much. I am trying to get that size again and even bigger, it is so much fun



excuse me while i hop into the atlantic with a waterproof compass and a raft full of homemade pies and row determinedly toward the midlands.


----------



## IcecreamMonster

terpsichore said:


> excuse me while i hop into the atlantic with a waterproof compass and a raft full of homemade pies and row determinedly toward the midlands.



I don't think you would be able to get back home though... I would probably eat the raft. Also maybe the compass.


----------



## BigChaz

IcecreamMonster said:


> I don't think you would be able to get back home though... I would probably eat the raft. Also maybe the compass.



You should try eating your keyboard


----------



## IcecreamMonster

BigChaz said:


> You should try eating your keyboard



Too much iron in my diet already!


----------



## terpsichore

IcecreamMonster said:


> I don't think you would be able to get back home though... I would probably eat the raft. Also maybe the compass.



i'd keep you well-fed and entertained so that devouring sailing equipment wouldn't even cross your mind.  and if you did fancy a late-night inflatable rubber snack, fortunately i've got EU citizenship! 

haha sorry, i'm in a silly mood today, even more than usual.


----------



## terpsichore

BigChaz said:


> You should try eating your keyboard



worst advice ever! how can he post more hot selfies without a functioning keyboard? i recommend getting a pizza instead.


----------



## blendsinwell

Three years, from 157 lbs to 190ish, hoping for another 10 this year (I'm 6 ft tall).

Am I chubby yet?  

View attachment before side.jpg


View attachment before front.jpg


View attachment after love handles.jpg


View attachment tight after.jpg


----------



## BigChaz

I'm working from home today, so I thought I'd dress fancy and solve murder mysteries in my own house. 

Here I am pointing out the murderer's escape route. I don't do my hair when I solve murders either, because I am an eccentric detective who acts really tough and mean but I really have a heart of gold. I don't let others know, but as I solve my cases people start to realize that I am a softy with tons of compassion beneath my gruff exterior.


----------



## lucca23v2

BigChaz said:


> I'm working from home today, so I thought I'd dress fancy and solve murder mysteries in my own house.
> 
> Here I am pointing out the murderer's escape route. I don't do my hair when I solve murders either, because I am an eccentric detective who acts really tough and mean but I really have a heart of gold. I don't let others know, but as I solve my cases people start to realize that I am a softy with tons of compassion beneath my gruff exterior.




I finally get to see your face! nice! I like it!


----------



## IcecreamMonster

To celebrate hitting my target of 260 pounds early


----------



## Melian

BigChaz said:


> I'm working from home today, so I thought I'd dress fancy and solve murder mysteries in my own house.
> 
> Here I am pointing out the murderer's escape route. I don't do my hair when I solve murders either, because I am an eccentric detective who acts really tough and mean but I really have a heart of gold. I don't let others know, but as I solve my cases people start to realize that I am a softy with tons of compassion beneath my gruff exterior.



^ *likes a lot*


----------



## BigChaz

Melian said:


> ^ *likes a lot*



I'd solve your crimes any day, Melian.


----------



## Melian

BigChaz said:


> I'd solve your crimes any day, Melian.



The Case of the Wet Panties.


----------



## BigChaz

Melian said:


> The Case of the Wet Panties.



Ok actually I am going to start solving this case immediately. This may actually be the case that makes my career


----------



## terpsichore

IcecreamMonster said:


> To celebrate hitting my target of 260 pounds early



:bow: lovely.  

& the lighting and camera angle of that pic amuses me - it looks like you've just emerged from a blazing inferno, headless but otherwise triumphant.


----------



## RentonBob

Waiting for the Seahawks 5K Walk to start. Turned out to be a really nice day  

View attachment Seahawks5K2014.jpg


----------



## Chubbyboy

Well, it's been a great many years but I think it's time to emerge from my hermitage, eyes bloodshot and face looking vexed and full of confusion.

Also, because The Dark Lady said I had to and I'm not one to argue.

First one was candidly taken while doing dishes.







Shirt way too tight...






...about to burst...






...aftermath


----------



## JaneDowFFA

Bob, I love your photo !


----------



## RentonBob

JaneDowFFA said:


> Bob, I love your photo !



Thank you


----------



## BrokenCassette

What great looking fellas in this topic! Chubbyboy, I'm so glad you've decided to share your image, you've got a lovely shape!  Keep it up, fellas.


----------



## The Dark Lady

Chubbyboy said:


> Also, because The Dark Lady said I had to and I'm not one to argue.



Goooood boy.


----------



## freakyfred

This shirt really speaks to me.


----------



## Surlysomething

Let's cuddle!





freakyfred said:


> This shirt really speaks to me.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

freakyfred said:


> This shirt really speaks to me.



Ahahaha, this is amazing and I want one.


----------



## fat hiker

freakyfred said:


> This shirt really speaks to me.



Oh, Duran Duran! That takes me back!

If only they'd been BHMs...


----------



## IcecreamMonster

Sorry for not being on, been very busy!






Relaxing after a long day, letting almost everything out to hang.


----------



## The Dark Lady

freakyfred said:


> This shirt really speaks to me.



Aaaand Dimensions cutie of the year award goes to (BIG SURPRISE) Fred. Again. WILL HE EVER FAIL?!


----------



## Surlysomething

I know, right? Too adorable. 




The Dark Lady said:


> Aaaand Dimensions cutie of the year award goes to (BIG SURPRISE) Fred. Again. WILL HE EVER FAIL?!


----------



## fritzi

freakyfred said:


> This shirt really speaks to me.



That is one cute wolf if I ever saw one! :wubu:


----------



## freakyfred

The Dark Lady said:


> Aaaand Dimensions cutie of the year award goes to (BIG SURPRISE) Fred. Again. WILL HE EVER FAIL?!



I'd like to thank the academy. All those years in cutie school have finally paid off!


----------



## The Dark Lady

freakyfred said:


> I'd like to thank the academy. All those years in cutie school have finally paid off!



God damn it, Fred, move to America already so we can be BFFs in the IRL.


----------



## freakyfred

^sounds like a plan

Also gonna spam another picture cause I like it darnit!


----------



## Surlysomething

Adorable. As usual. Haha




freakyfred said:


> ^sounds like a plan
> 
> Also gonna spam another picture cause I like it darnit!


----------



## IcecreamMonster

This is my gain from Sept 2013 to now.






60 pounds gained. Hundreds of ice-cream tubs. One tubby guy.

Coming to cinemas near you.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I have the most amazing picture to share, can't wait to get home.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Prepare yourselves...







It was recently the CEO's birthday, so we took a group photo. I told one of the HR girl it would be hilarious if we took the picture and plastered my face on everyone's body. 

She did it and presented it to me today. I howled so hard.


----------



## Leftwing63

Whatchu lookin at?  

View attachment IMG_0038.JPG


----------



## Tad

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Prepare yourselves...
> 
> It was recently the CEO's birthday, so we took a group photo. I told one of the HR girl it would be hilarious if we took the picture and plastered my face on everyone's body.
> 
> She did it and presented it to me today. I howled so hard.



That is, is, just..... OK, I admit, I'm at a loss for words, so let me just 'say' 
:bow:
:bow:
:bow:
:bow:
:bow:
:blink:


----------



## Amaranthine

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Prepare yourselves...



I'm honestly having issues figuring out which one is actually you. 

And what's with the two _really small_ yous? See: right below top-right corner, and up + right from delicious blonde-mullet you in the bottom center.


----------



## lille

Amaranthine said:


> I'm honestly having issues figuring out which one is actually you.
> 
> And what's with the two _really small_ yous? See: right below top-right corner, and up + right from delicious blonde-mullet you in the bottom center.



It's like a puzzle, spot the real Hozay.


----------



## Yakatori

Amaranthine said:


> ...what's with the two _really small_ yous? See: right below top-right corner, and up + right from delicious blonde-mullet you in the bottom center.


I look at that more as a kind of poetic license, as if to try to underscore an overarching concept of _We are ALL Hozay..._; but also imbued-with, in a certain sense, that _Hozay is EVERYwhere_, as well.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Prepare yourselves...
> 
> It was recently the CEO's birthday, so we took a group photo. I told one of the HR girl it would be hilarious if we took the picture and plastered my face on everyone's body.
> 
> She did it and presented it to me today. I howled so hard.



This rocks, and are you now considering a mullet?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

ConnieLynn said:


> This rocks, and are you now considering a mullet?



I'm considering blonde hair and killer hips


----------



## ConnieLynn

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm considering blonde hair and killer hips



I highly recommend both


----------



## IcecreamMonster

After a particularly large stuffing :eat2: 

View attachment IMG-20140517-WA0001.jpg


View attachment IMG-20140517-WA0003 (1).jpg


----------



## Sasquatch!

I know I haven't visited in a while (I did miss some of you) so here's a wonderful portrait of me for you to enjoy.


----------



## agouderia

Sasquatch! said:


> I know I haven't visited in a while (I did miss some of you) so here's a wonderful portrait of me for you to enjoy.



Good that you're back - but we do need to discuss what 'a wonderful portrait' of you would actually look like ...


----------



## Sasquatch!

agouderia said:


> Good that you're back - but we do need to discuss what 'a wonderful portrait' of you would actually look like ...



Ok ok! Seen as it's you, agouderia.... 






Starting new placement with a local healthcare provider!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Why yes, that is a Van Halen 1984 t shirt I'm wearing.


----------



## TwilightStarr

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Why yes, that is a Van Halen 1984 t shirt I'm wearing.




Why yes, that was the year I was born


----------



## Anjula

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> It was recently the CEO's birthday, so we took a group photo. I told one of the HR girl it would be hilarious if we took the picture and plastered my face on everyone's body.
> 
> She did it and presented it to me today. I howled so hard.



I have the same Seahawks Jersey


----------



## RentonBob

At the M's game on Saturday vs Detroit. Great day for baseball  

View attachment MsGame.jpg


----------



## agouderia

Sasquatch! said:


> Ok ok! Seen as it's you, agouderia....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starting new placement with a local healthcare provider!



This definitely qualifies as wonderful portrait! :smitten:


----------



## RentonBob

Anjula said:


> I have the same Seahawks Jersey



GO HAWKS!


----------



## daddyoh70

Last week at the gym!


----------



## LeoGibson

daddyoh70 said:


> Last week at the gym!




Great shots. Plus having 3 wheels and then some. Impressive. Looks like you have a good gym too, dark, hot, and a place to get some real work done.


----------



## daddyoh70

LeoGibson said:


> Great shots. Plus having 3 wheels and then some. Impressive. Looks like you have a good gym too, dark, hot, and a place to get some real work done.



Thanks Leo. Just found this gym about a month ago, it opened this past spring. You described it to a "T" I start to sweat before I even get in the door.  
The Mrs. wanted to test out her new camera. The top pic I'm showing my "how friggin long do you think I can hold this?" face.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

LeoGibson said:


> Great shots. Plus having 3 wheels and then some. Impressive. Looks like you have a good gym too, dark, hot, and a place to get some real work done.



Looks like a crossfit gym


----------



## MsBrightside

daddyoh70 said:


> Last week at the gym!



Wow, look at you! That gym looks like the kind of place where you almost expect to see Mickey (Burgess Meredith) growling over your shoulder with advice like "Women weaken legs!" (That's what he told Rocky, anyway )


----------



## daddyoh70

MsBrightside said:


> Wow, look at you! That gym looks like the kind of place where you almost expect to see Mickey (Burgess Meredith) growling over your shoulder with advice like "Women weaken legs!" (That's what he told Rocky, anyway )



Thanks MsBrightside! This gym would definitely prove Mickey wrong. It's a crossfit gym that is run by a young lady whose workouts make my old police academy days seem like a stroll in the park


----------



## JayDanger

I haven't been on the dimensions boards in ages. Figured I'd post a few current pictures.

Enjoy!

View attachment 115650


View attachment 115651


----------



## Tad

Welcome back, Jay!


----------



## Sasquatch!

Come on people. I want to indulge my narcissistic side some more but I feel too guilty with so many photos of me already on this page.


----------



## Saisha

Sasquatch! said:


> Come on people. I want to indulge my narcissistic side some more but I feel too guilty with so many photos of me already on this page.



Oh go ahead and indulge!  It's great seeing people feeling awesome about themselves!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Hair is getting long. Ish


----------



## Saisha

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Hair is getting long. Ish



Just don't go Fabio-ish on us


----------



## RentonBob

Out for a walk this morning  

View attachment MorningWalk.jpg


----------



## Saisha

RentonBob said:


> Out for a walk this morning



Looks like you were having a great time - beautiful location!


----------



## Tad

Looks like a great spot for a walk!


----------



## biglynch

Im in the picture, but he's the awesome part. 

Moob. 

View attachment IMG_20140730_151756.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

biglynch said:


> Im in the picture, but he's the awesome part.
> 
> Moob.




I got the spread it around message when I tried to rep this truly awesome pic!!!


----------



## Tad

I was messing around with taking pictures using the timer on my phone camera, and I like how this one came out. I think it looks like I'm peering in through a cupboard door or something like that. Maybe it is the cookie-box eye view of me?


----------



## mimosa

Tad said:


> I was messing around with taking pictures using the timer on my phone camera, and I like how this one came out. I think it looks like I'm peering in through a cupboard door or something like that. Maybe it is the cookie-box eye view of me?



Awww, sweet smile, Tad.


----------



## MsBrightside

Tad said:


> I was messing around with taking pictures using the timer on my phone camera, and I like how this one came out. I think it looks like I'm peering in through a cupboard door or something like that. Maybe it is the cookie-box eye view of me?



_Very_ nice! I like the cheerful attitude you seem to project in this pic. I would probably be caught scowling and cursing in frustration if I tried that with my phone. 

I hope you're planning to share those cookies...


----------



## ShyGuy

I'm finally getting comfortable with my body, for like the first time ever.

I know it's another dumb belly pic, but the fact that I'm proud of my cuddle-coat is kinda awesome to me.  

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rojodi

Sarcasm, at my other office


----------



## BigChaz

Rojodi said:


> Sarcasm, at my other office



This is actually the first time I've seen your face and not your ass


----------



## Surlysomething

Cuddle coat! Love it. Haha

Maybe one day you'll be able to post a picture with your face included. 





ShyGuy said:


> I'm finally getting comfortable with my body, for like the first time ever.
> 
> I know it's another dumb belly pic, but the fact that I'm proud of my cuddle-coat is kinda awesome to me.


----------



## Saisha

Great pictures guys! Keep at it


----------



## ShyGuy

Surlysomething said:


> Cuddle coat! Love it. Haha
> 
> Maybe one day you'll be able to post a picture with your face included.



I know, I know... I'm that guy. But I'm too damn shy! :eat1:


----------



## Esther

ShyGuy said:


> I know, I know... I'm that guy. But I'm too damn shy! :eat1:



Don't be!! I'm sure you have a lovely smile


----------



## LeoGibson

Just about to head out for some music and a lot of drinking.


----------



## Surlysomething

That's a good looking man right there. 



LeoGibson said:


> Just about to head out for some music and a lot of drinking.


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> That's a good looking man right there.



:blush:

Thank you kindly madame. Although I see that even though it appears straight on my phone when I posted it, for some reason on PC it is sideways, which as coincidence would have it is quite fitting since I wound up a bit sdeways before the night was over.

It's too late to edit the other post, so let me see if I can flip it and fix it on this one.


----------



## Saisha

LeoGibson said:


> Just about to head out for some music and a lot of drinking.



Nice to see you finally  Thank you for taking the time to share your photo and hope you have a wonderful time of it


----------



## Spyda75

here you go ladies...


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Spyda75 said:


> here you go ladies...



Great picture


----------



## vanilla_gorilla_503

i dont know about awesome, but here is a pic 

View attachment 10540858_10152558911566435_2427722693168523536_n.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

vanilla_gorilla_503 said:


> i dont know about awesome, but here is a pic



Looking good *thumbs up*


----------



## loopytheone

vanilla_gorilla_503 said:


> i dont know about awesome, but here is a pic



...tiny owl plushie... I don't know if I think you are awesome or adorable!!! Adoresome?


----------



## poecraft

hoot hoot hoot 

View attachment 6993_10151911458036829_2047337186_n.jpg


----------



## shandyman

Occasionally I can scrub up well  

View attachment DSC_0296.JPG


View attachment DSC_0299.JPG


----------



## loopytheone

Looking really good! I love your smile too!


----------



## shandyman

loopytheone said:


> Looking really good! I love your smile too!



Awww thank you very much. That's very sweet of you!


----------



## ImNotFunnySTILL

76% awesome give or take 

View attachment 1546040_10200245397616329_791795678_n.jpg


----------



## ShyGuy

Okay, so I've been gaining some weight... Do you think I'm too fat?


----------



## agouderia

shandyman said:


> Occasionally I can scrub up well



Yes ... you do scrub up well ..... but we need to discuss your ironing skills!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor




----------



## fat hiker

shandyman said:


> Occasionally I can scrub up well



There's something very "Victorian Gentleman" about these photos.... add a top hat, and a "successful Victorian entrepreneur" is how I'd describe the look. The sort of man who was described by a Canadian poet as having a waist 'a yard and a half in circumference' with an appetite to match!


----------



## MsBrightside

WhiteHotRazor said:


>



Ahh!! Gator attack! 

This is a fun pic, but I'm curious what inspired it. 

It reminds me of a prank those guys from Gator 911 used to pull. As visitors would come up the front walk, they would throw the door open, let loose a blood-curdling yell, and fling a life-size replica of a gator at the visitors' feet. Apparently they would also film their victims' reactions in an effort to gather more material for their show. They actually did this to me once--I was definitely startled and shrieked a little, but they said my reaction was pretty tame because there was no cursing.


----------



## rellis10

Hello again, y'all


----------



## Surlysomething

Lots of handsome mens in this thread.

:eat2:


----------



## freakyfred

I've acquired a flannel shirt. Now I can finally be a bara lumberjack!


----------



## Ohio Lady

Surlysomething said:


> Lots of handsome mens in this thread.
> 
> :eat2:


I agree with this statement.. Very handsome men indeed.


----------



## Surlysomething

He's back! Such a cutie. :batting:




freakyfred said:


> I've acquired a flannel shirt. Now I can finally be a bara lumberjack!


----------



## Ohio Lady

rellis10 said:


> Hello again, y'all


Looking really good there rellis10!


----------



## fat hiker

freakyfred said:


> I've acquired a flannel shirt. Now I can finally be a bara lumberjack!



Great t-shirt!

What's a 'bara' lumberjack?


----------



## Treach

Not sure if it counts as awesome, but I do think I look good pretty decent in this picture. Also scarf, yay scarves. 

View attachment Scurrf.jpg


----------



## Ohio Lady

Treach said:


> Not sure if it counts as awesome, but I do think I look good pretty decent in this picture. Also scarf, yay scarves.


I really like this picture of you.. Love the scarf


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Treach said:


> Not sure if it counts as awesome, but I do think I look good pretty decent in this picture. Also scarf, yay scarves.



Cutie!! .


----------



## freakyfred

Surlysomething said:


> He's back! Such a cutie. :batting:



Ah gosh thank you <:



fat hiker said:


> Great t-shirt!
> 
> What's a 'bara' lumberjack?



Technically bara referring to drawn man-on-man smut but it's come to also mean big, strong dudes.


----------



## nikola090

come back from holidays.. 

View attachment CAM00780___.jpg


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

As a newb- I'm quickly learning that there are a LOT of handsome guys in this place <3 Lookin' good guys!!!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

One of these things is not like the others


----------



## JayDanger

It's time for JayDanger pic fest! Here's a bunch of my current pictures. Enjoy!

View attachment I'mAndIdiot.jpg

View attachment Me1.jpg

View attachment MorningFace1.jpg

View attachment KnockoutDab1.jpg


----------



## Ohio Lady

Tad said:


> I was messing around with taking pictures using the timer on my phone camera, and I like how this one came out. I think it looks like I'm peering in through a cupboard door or something like that. Maybe it is the cookie-box eye view of me?


I have to agree.. Love that smile  First thing I always look for in a guy.


----------



## Ohio Lady

ImNotFunnySTILL said:


> 76% awesome give or take


Looking really in this picture.. To many nice looking guys around here.


----------



## Cookie

Soooo many awesome BHM pics :smitten:


----------



## biglynch

Cookie said:


> Soooo many awesome BHM pics :smitten:



Ooo, an English person.

*Waves frantically*


----------



## Cookie

biglynch said:


> Ooo, an English person.
> 
> *Waves frantically*



Yay mutual Britishness! *Waves frantically back*


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

A little more Mexi-Britt Action.


----------



## Tad

Like! Now, what beer were you each drinking?


----------



## MsBrightside

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> A little more Mexi-Britt Action.



I think you just broke the needle on the awesome meter. :bow:


----------



## LeoGibson

Not of myself per se, but awesome nonetheless! This is what we've got cooking today.


----------



## handsomebeast

I lost my mane, I feel like I might have moved from BHM to BM 
Or maybe BNM - because I feel like a nerdy version of me 

View attachment 20140311_093050.jpg


View attachment 20140828_204654 (1).jpg


----------



## handsomebeast

omg the nerdy one is so big


----------



## handsomebeast

I need to find cave to crawl in to and die


----------



## BigChaz

Legend says that if he points at you, he finds you attractive.


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

handsomebeast said:


> I need to find cave to crawl in to and die



haha stahp it! Both pics are great! I like the mane, but i like the new haircut too!



BigChaz said:


> Legend says that if he points at you, he finds you attractive.



LoL Love it!


----------



## loopytheone

Cookie said:


> Yay mutual Britishness! *Waves frantically back*



*joins in the waving*



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> A little more Mexi-Britt Action.
> 
> So awesome! =3 You guys look like you are having so much fun!





BigChaz said:


> Legend says that if he points at you, he finds you attractive.



Oh you! :blush:


----------



## GhostEater

_edit: image removed for raisins_

Yes, it had to be in a public bathroom. I'm just classy like that.


----------



## loopytheone

GhostEater said:


> Yes, it had to be in a public bathroom. I'm just classy like that.



So classy, much bathroom! =p I like how unashamed you look to be taking a bathroom selfie!


----------



## GhostEater

To be fair, the bathroom isn't open to the public though if the public were inside the building it was located then they'd be able to use it. That makes it a publicly leased private bathroom which has to count for something.


----------



## Tad

GhostEater said:


> That makes it a publicly leased private bathroom which has to count for something.



I think the word play counts for something, at least


----------



## MsBrightside

LeoG: First you tempt us with your voice, music, and selfies, and lately with food! You definitely don't play fair. 

handsomebeast: When I saw your comments before logging in (and thus before I saw your attached pics), you had me feeling bad for you. Then I saw them and realized no sympathy is needed. 

BigChaz: Very funny.  Your photo is awesome on many levels. 

GhostEater: I wish you looked a little happier in your photos (maybe it's just the awkward feeling so many of us get when taking a selfie?), but I like your pose here. Exchange the phone for a baton, and you'd look like a music conductor practicing for his next performance.


----------



## Deacone

BigChaz said:


> Legend says that if he points at you, he finds you attractive.



Well hot damn - aren't you one smooth motha-f


----------



## GhostEater

MsBrightside said:


> I wish you looked a little happier in your photos



I feel like I look weird if I smile, but in lieu of this I took a new more smily one last night and posted it on the Recent Pics thread in the Lounge. I'd post it here but I don't want to be _that guy_ who spams his face across the forums.


----------



## handsomebeast

thanks msbrightside!
fluffy: Im getting used to it, its a big change


----------



## BChunky

Not an awesome picture of myself but just an awesome t-shirt


----------



## BigChaz

MsBrightside said:


> BigChaz: Very funny.  Your photo is awesome on many levels.



Thanks. I took a pic and I was like "this is boring". So then I pointed at myself and said "BE SEXY, IDIOT". That was the result. Sexy may vary.


----------



## MsBrightside

GhostEater said:


> I feel like I look weird if I smile, but in lieu of this I took a new more smily one last night and posted it on the Recent Pics thread in the Lounge. I'd post it here but I don't want to be _that guy_ who spams his face across the forums.


I saw that pic: it's a really good one of you, and the blue brings out your eyes.

Aw, I don't think posting 2 or 3 photos could be considered spamming. Plus, do you hear anyone complaining? 



handsomebeast said:


> thanks msbrightside!
> fluffy: Im getting used to it, its a big change


You're welcome, and I'm glad that you interpreted my comment correctly--it was intended to be a compliment. 



BChunky said:


> Not an awesome picture of myself but just an awesome t-shirt


The shirt is great, but it would have been nice to have your whole head in the pic, too. I guess you need a reach like Stretch Armstrong so that you can hold the camera farther away. 



BigChaz said:


> Thanks. I took a pic and I was like "this is boring". So then I pointed at myself and said "BE SEXY, IDIOT". That was the result. Sexy may vary.


It would be too cougarish for me (see above reference to 1970's-era action figure) to comment on the sexiness of your pic, but I will say that the result was very nice indeed. :happy:


----------



## LeoGibson

MsBrightside said:


> LeoG: First you tempt us with your voice, music, and selfies, and lately with food! You definitely don't play fair....



Fair is no fun. It's always better to play dirty.


----------



## Rojodi

Late Saturday afternoon writing at Starbucks - "Gotta get out of the house"


----------



## Feedmeplx

Hi, im new to the site and writing forum posts so I guess a picture thread is ideal for now. 

View attachment GetAttachment (2).jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

*waves to feedee guy and tosses him a muffin*


----------



## Ohio Lady

Hello Feedmeplx guy - We wish to welcome you here.


----------



## Ohio Lady

Very nice picture Rojodi ~ Could not help wondering if fingers were good with coffee? Lol


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

Casual workday pic - Hoodie Fridays. Totally not on Facebook at all. 

View attachment 2014-09-12 09.16.11.jpg


----------



## biglynch

At the Heart Attack Grill. Missing out on free food by 2lbs. 

View attachment received_10153706287677619.jpeg


----------



## Goreki

biglynch said:


> At the Heart Attack Grill. Missing out on free food by 2lbs.


What, you didn't drink twenty litres of water first?


----------



## biglynch

Goreki said:


> What, you didn't drink twenty litres of water first?



I wish i had just one pint in me! I'd probably made it! After the meal I was 350 on the dot. A few days after I was a clean 352.


----------



## Goreki

biglynch said:


> I wish i had just one pint in me! I'd probably made it! After the meal I was 350 on the dot. A few days after I was a clean 352.


I would have got those weird, illegal bum injections to get free food. What's an extra 100 pounds in your arse in the face of a free meal?


----------



## Ohio Lady

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Casual workday pic - Hoodie Fridays. Totally not on Facebook at all.


Very nice picture and love the eyes.


----------



## vardon_grip

biglynch said:


> At the Heart Attack Grill. Missing out on free food by 2lbs.



Here you go 

View attachment 2012twopoundcharlesdickens200thanniversarysilverproofobv400.jpg


----------



## kev1omgpop

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=117118&stc=1&d=1414218215 

View attachment 1022141409a-1.jpg


----------



## loopytheone

biglynch said:


> At the Heart Attack Grill. Missing out on free food by 2lbs.



Oh my god, I would have been so annoyed to miss out by two pounds! I would have lent you my new rocks, they have to weigh about two pounds each! Or you could just have carried somebodies bag! =p

Also, this pic is awesome. Combines two of my favourite things, a BHM and a scientific measurement. I'm loving it!


----------



## Treach

Lazy pre-Halloween party costume: King Party Toad 

View attachment 10341701_10152355602586957_6729255809084224274_n.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

biglynch said:


> At the Heart Attack Grill. Missing out on free food by 2lbs.




Please...a few more details about this place???


----------



## Ohio Lady

Treach said:


> Lazy pre-Halloween party costume: King Party Toad


I have to say I love this one. I couldn't help but laugh with you.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Not that awesome, but it's a picture!

In the last few months I've jumped into the board game scene here in Seattle. at a meetup with some people playing PowerGrid.


----------



## Treach

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Not that awesome, but it's a picture!
> 
> In the last few months I've jumped into the board game scene here in Seattle. at a meetup with some people playing PowerGrid.



Tabletop gaming totally rules.


----------



## fat hiker

biglynch said:


> At the Heart Attack Grill. Missing out on free food by 2lbs.



What a bummer? Wasn't there a 7-Eleven nearby? A Big Gulp would have put you up two pounds....


----------



## fat hiker

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Please...a few more details about this place???



Here you go:
http://www.heartattackgrill.com/

Basically, if you weigh 350 or more, your meal is free. And their meals are, shall we say, filling. Very filling. Ridiculously calorifically filling.....


----------



## biglynch

fat hiker said:


> What a bummer? Wasn't there a 7-Eleven nearby? A Big Gulp would have put you up two pounds....



Played it wrong. Should have had a beer or 2 beforehand and I'd have nailed it.


----------



## MsBrightside

Love all the pics, guys-tfp!

Hozay: that looks like fun, and the young woman next to you has a pleasant smile. You'd better watch out for that guy across the table, though. It looks like he's working on a signature photo expression of his own.


----------



## Bigsweetguy619

Hi guys, I'm new, but this is me when I felt my most awesomeness, maybe because it was New Years in Vegas and I was drunk off rum and cake! I woke up covered in both later that night (not throw up), I rolled over on the slice I had taken to bed with me and I guess I also forgot to tighten the Capt'n Morgan bottle I had on the pillow next to me. 

View attachment 100MEDIA95IMAG1068.jpg


----------



## biglynch

Bigsweetguy619 said:


> Hi guys, I'm new, but this is me when I felt my most awesomeness, maybe because it was New Years in Vegas and I was drunk off rum and cake! I woke up covered in both later that night (not throw up), I rolled over on the slice I had taken to bed with me and I guess I also forgot to tighten the Capt'n Morgan bottle I had on the pillow next to me.



I feel of the 2 ingredients in a rum & coke, you may have got one of them wrong. But hey fair play, anything goes in Vegas. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Bigsweetguy619

Rum and Coke, Rum and Cake... I see where I got it wrong now, was still very good and did the job


----------



## Bigsweetguy619

ooops, my pad, posted twice


----------



## BChunky

Everyone loved Mr. T at the Halloween party last weekend. I won "Funniest Costume"


----------



## BigIzzy

Does this count as a Halloween Cowboy costume? 

View attachment Snapshot_20140226_9.JPG


----------



## Cookie

BigIzzy said:


> Does this count as a Halloween Cowboy costume?



Yes, yes it does


----------



## freakyfred

haircuuuut!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I went crabbing for the first time this weekend. Here's a little guy I caught. He was thrown back of course, but not before this lovely photo-op.


----------



## sivisi




----------



## Surlysomething

so much cuteness


----------



## loopytheone

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I went crabbing for the first time this weekend. Here's a little guy I caught. He was thrown back of course, but not before this lovely photo-op.



I love the look on that crabs face! It's like he totally knows you are going to throw him back so he is cool with it all!


----------



## biglynch

loopytheone said:


> I love the look on that crabs face! It's like he totally knows you are going to throw him back so he is cool with it all!



The crab ended up throwing Hozay back. 

I'd have eaten him. Without doubt.


----------



## LeoGibson

biglynch said:


> ....I'd have eaten him. Without doubt.



Hozay?

So, tell us, what really happened in Seattle?


----------



## Lil BigginZ

LeoGibson said:


> Hozay?
> 
> So, tell us, what really happened in Seattle?



Sausage party


----------



## biglynch

LeoGibson said:


> Hozay?
> 
> So, tell us, what really happened in Seattle?



We drank tea, and had intelligent discussions. Nothing else. 

I know nothing of this party of the sausage.

To quote Archer "phrasing" Dang it


----------



## bayone

biglynch said:


> The crab ended up throwing Hozay back.



The crab stole Hozay's camera and took a selfie with him.


----------



## Goreki

biglynch said:


> We drank tea, and had intelligent discussions. Nothing else.
> 
> I know nothing of this party of the sausage.
> 
> To quote Archer "phrasing" Dang it


Is that because ..... You hid it?


----------



## thendup51

One more try. Haven't been around in quite some time. Here is my new hobby I am pretty terrible but I enjoy playing so much.


----------



## thendup51

[/URL][/IMG]
NYE 



[/URL][/IMG]
Acoustic night as well


----------



## loopytheone

Awesome pictures! You look really at home up there!


----------



## RentonBob

I finally got a chance to see the Seahawks Lombardi Trophy and Super Bowl Rings  

View attachment DSCN0629.jpg


----------



## Ohio Lady

@ freakyfred Really like this picture of you ... such an awesome smile


----------



## thendup51

Yes Loopy, a few years ago the thought of getting up onstage was a fearfu,l and "what I thought" an impossible thing to do. Until one night a friend finally convinced me to do Karaoke. "It took 3 people to drag me to the mic" But afterwards the adrenaline rush was awesome. The KJ's husband is a guitar player and singer in a band he used to listen to me sing at Karaoke and got me up one night to sing Enter Sandman with the band. He inspired me to do what I always wanted to do that was learn to play guitar. Its been a rocky road I was getting pretty decent, a little bout with carpal tunnel sidetracked my play for about 6 months. I am trying to get back to where I was and get better, but finding it more difficult now than before. I lost the strength in my left hand after the surgery, the pain is gone but have to build it back up. Thank you for the compliment, every little bit of encouragment helps 

Terry


----------



## derpVader




----------



## Treach

Haven't posted a pic in awhile. This is a good angle of dem rolls. 

View attachment 490ba280-4470-4c8f-a3db-9c829c181c5e.jpg


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

We're having a baking competition as I was asked to model the prize apron.


----------



## Surlysomething

Who's using mustard in their baked goods? Haha




Hozay J Garseeya said:


> We're having a baking competition as I was asked to model the prize apron.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> Who's using mustard in their baked goods? Haha



Hah! It's a running joke in the office regarding mustard. 

I love this place.


----------



## freakyfred

I took a few narcissistic topless photos of myself yesterday after a shitty blow to my self-esteem. Surprisingly it helped a lot. Here are some of em!


----------



## youareneverready

Awesome! Also, the light in that second one looks like some sort of divine intervention is about to take place. I'm not religious, but I could totally get on board with the idea of a FFA-deity. Just think of the holidays!


----------



## Marlayna

Dat's a big boy! :smitten:


----------



## Marlayna

youareneverready said:


> Awesome! Also, the light in that second one looks like some sort of divine intervention is about to take place. I'm not religious, but I could totally get on board with the idea of a FFA-deity. Just think of the holidays!


Yes, I can see that in the second pic. :bow:


----------



## Surlysomething

You're ridiculously cute, but you know i've always thought that. 




freakyfred said:


> I took a few narcissistic topless photos of myself yesterday after a shitty blow to my self-esteem. Surprisingly it helped a lot. Here are some of em!


----------



## ReallyBeefy

I took this one earlier. I wanted to get a pic out there. Lol I hope it's good to you all. 

View attachment IMG_0796 - Copy small.jpg


----------



## Fatwasad

Me and one of my bunnies  

View attachment dim2.jpg


----------



## loopytheone

Fatwasad said:


> Me and one of my bunnies



I'm always pro rabbits!


----------



## derpVader




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

derpVader said:


> IMG]http://i.imgur.com/quJQXzh.jpg[/IMG]




I really love the color of your eyes


----------



## LeoGibson

Here's one from Thanksgiving. I was clowning on the pictures my sister had of my nieces doing the hold the tummy and look lovingly at their pregnant bellies. I figured I'd hold my beer tenderly while looking lovingly at my beer belly.


----------



## derpVader

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I really love the color of your eyes



Thank you the eyes actually change colour quite a bit between light blue to a darker green and then this lighter green it depends on the light of the room


here is another shot of my eyes when a darker blue/green mix i like them when they are this colour it is fairly unique


----------



## LeoGibson

derpVader said:


> Thank you the eyes actually change colour quite a bit between light blue to a darker green and then this lighter green it depends on the light of the room
> 
> 
> here is another shot of my eyes when a darker blue/green mix i like them when they are this colour it is fairly unique



Not too unique I'm afraid. Mine do the same. The official color is hazel but depending on the color of my shirt or the overall background of where I'm standing, they will go anywhere from dark green to ice blue and in some rare instances gray.


----------



## derpVader

LeoGibson said:


> Not too unique I'm afraid. Mine do the same. The official color is hazel but depending on the color of my shirt or the overall background of where I'm standing, they will go anywhere from dark green to ice blue and in some rare instances gray.



I meant more unique in the fact I am the only one i know that this does it too lol I have no doubt there is others


----------



## Surlysomething

My eyes are hazel as well but they turn more gold/yellow than green or blue.





LeoGibson said:


> Not too unique I'm afraid. Mine do the same. The official color is hazel but depending on the color of my shirt or the overall background of where I'm standing, they will go anywhere from dark green to ice blue and in some rare instances gray.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> My eyes are hazel as well but they turn more gold/yellow than green or blue.



My eyes are brown, deep dark brown. Like poop brown.


----------



## Amaranthine

LeoGibson said:


> Here's one from Thanksgiving. I was clowning on the pictures my sister had of my nieces doing the hold the tummy and look lovingly at their pregnant bellies. I figured I'd hold my beer tenderly while looking lovingly at my beer belly.



Will it be an ale or lager?! *knits a few beer koozies*


----------



## LeoGibson

Amaranthine said:


> Will it be an ale or lager?! *knits a few beer koozies*



Well, that would depend on time of conception. If it's a winter baby it'll more likely be an ale or stout. If it's a summer baby a light lager! Here's to twins, that way maybe I'll have one of each!


----------



## fat hiker

LeoGibson said:


> Not too unique I'm afraid. Mine do the same. The official color is hazel but depending on the color of my shirt or the overall background of where I'm standing, they will go anywhere from dark green to ice blue and in some rare instances gray.



For my hazel eyes, the range of apparent colours is from mid-green through pale blue to a golden brown... very changeable.


----------



## RentonBob

Wanting to get back to Vegas  

View attachment BuddaBelly.jpeg


----------



## Bigsweetguy619

Happy new years all! In my last posting I mentioned going on a holiday road trip. I hit Vegas, Utah, Reno and San Francisco. I had a blast and pretty much just spoiled myself rotten. I stayed in nice hotels, ate the finest foods, even tried skiing and found out that snow is not fat friendly but it's still fun I'll post up some pictures of me on my trip but for now I wanted to post this one because I spent some time at the DXL in Vegas and got all spiffy for my nights out on the strip. I felt good and although I left Vegas losing I sure did feel like a winner 

View attachment IMAG1230_1.jpg


----------



## Tad

Bigsweetguy619 said:


> Happy new years all! In my last posting I mentioned going on a holiday road trip. I hit Vegas, Utah, Reno and San Francisco. I had a blast and pretty much just spoiled myself rotten. I stayed in nice hotels, ate the finest foods, even tried skiing and found out that snow is not fat friendly but it's still fun I'll post up some pictures of me on my trip but for now I wanted to post this one because I spent some time at the DXL in Vegas and got all spiffy for my nights out on the strip. I felt good and although I left Vegas losing I sure did feel like a winner



Glad you had a great trip! The pic is awesome--you look like you were just having a great time.

Sorry that the snow wasn't your friend, but glad you had a good time with your ski adventure.....and came out of it all in one piece!


----------



## ConnieLynn

Bigsweetguy619 said:


> Happy new years all! In my last posting I mentioned going on a holiday road trip. I hit Vegas, Utah, Reno and San Francisco. I had a blast and pretty much just spoiled myself rotten. I stayed in nice hotels, ate the finest foods, even tried skiing and found out that snow is not fat friendly but it's still fun I'll post up some pictures of me on my trip but for now I wanted to post this one because I spent some time at the DXL in Vegas and got all spiffy for my nights out on the strip. I felt good and although I left Vegas losing I sure did feel like a winner



Congrats on living it up


----------



## bmwm2001

Just a few of me from
Tonight 













I especially like that last one with the mirror!
Also, amazing belly Fiji! I hope to have one similar by the end of the year!


----------



## fat hiker

Fiji said:


> This shows how much my lower belly roll sags. I only weigh 255, but I think I have the belly hang of a 300 pounder.



Rather like Howard Mollison in The Casual Vacancy!


----------



## Surlysomething

Faceless bodies...


----------



## The Fat Man

Me at work!  

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Fiji

Surlysomething, I guess I'm just too sexy for my head.


----------



## Tom the pig 8

Here is me at lunch today. 

View attachment IMG_0462 (800x579).jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

Or not. Haha 



Fiji said:


> Surlysomething, I guess I'm just too sexy for my head.


----------



## KittyCourtz

Wow, I haven't logged on in forever. I'm loving these new pics though. =)


----------



## Surlysomething

So many men with no heads.


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> So many men with no heads.




I can never rep you


----------



## Surlysomething

It's the thought that counts. 



Melian said:


> I can never rep you


----------



## fat hiker

Fiji said:


> Howard's character is morbidly obsee. Are you calling me morbidly obese? If so, THANKS! I'm looking forward to the BBC - HBO version of the book to see how fat they make him for TV.


Unfortunately, I suspect he won't have anything like the physique Rowling so lovingly describes in the book - 'extravagantly obese' is such a lovely turn of phrase.


----------



## freakyfred

Got a new suit yay.


----------



## Surlysomething

Suit handsomeness!





freakyfred said:


> Got a new suit yay.


----------



## loopytheone

freakyfred said:


> Got a new suit yay.



Looking good! =)


----------



## freakyfred

Surlysomething said:


> Suit handsomeness!





loopytheone said:


> Looking good! =)



Gooosh thank you :>


----------



## vardon_grip

freakyfred said:


> Got a new suit yay.



You look very sharp in that suit!


----------



## Kizzume

Here's a dorky selfie





















This is not a very nice-looking pose...





I'm in the G+ YouTubers! community page, and there are constantly posts there of women showing cleavage with the title "Add me", so I did the same there in that community but with this picture &#65279;


----------



## leedsfatboy24

add me on Skype and kik - tobsterr 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## RentonBob

Had a great time in Maui. This was at the Old Lahaina Luau 

View attachment Luau 2015.JPG


----------



## RentonBob

After the Luau 

View attachment Luau2.JPG


----------



## LeoGibson

Went out to a crawfish festival at a local brewery yesterday. This picture is chock full of awesome because I'm drinking a very nice pale ale in one hand, got 2 free lbs. of crawfish in the other. They were giving away all they had left at the end of the festival to whoever wanted it on the way out, and a really good hand rolled Clint Eastwood style cigar. It was a good day!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

LeoGibson said:


> Went out to a crawfish festival at a local brewery yesterday. This picture is chock full of awesome because I'm drinking a very nice pale ale in one hand, got 2 free lbs. of crawfish in the other. They were giving away all they had left at the end of the festival to whoever wanted it on the way out, and a really good hand rolled Clint Eastwood style cigar. It was a good day!



I love everything about this post.


----------



## Rojodi

From yesterday. 

View attachment Snapshot_20150330_1.JPG


----------



## MsBrightside

Lots of great photos here--please keep 'em coming. :happy:



LeoGibson said:


> Went out to a crawfish festival at a local brewery yesterday. This picture is chock full of awesome because I'm drinking a very nice pale ale in one hand, got 2 free lbs. of crawfish in the other. They were giving away all they had left at the end of the festival to whoever wanted it on the way out, and a really good hand rolled Clint Eastwood style cigar. It was a good day!


 
I second Hozay.

Also, "This picture is chock full of awesome because..." LeoG is in it! 

Glad you had such a good weekend.  Hopefully it helped soothe the pain of Monday rolling around again.


----------



## loopytheone

Yaaaaay handsome pictures!


----------



## exponder

Howdy. Was taken a few months back at Razoo's!




​
View attachment 10885383_10204917506610288_4293645655608476288_n.jpg


----------



## BigChaz

LeoGibson said:


> Went out to a crawfish festival at a local brewery yesterday. This picture is chock full of awesome because I'm drinking a very nice pale ale in one hand, got 2 free lbs. of crawfish in the other. They were giving away all they had left at the end of the festival to whoever wanted it on the way out, and a really good hand rolled Clint Eastwood style cigar. It was a good day!



Crawfish boil and a cigar? That is a great day.


----------



## LeoGibson

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I love everything about this post.



Thank you sir.



MsBrightside said:


> I second Hozay
> Also, "This picture is chock full of awesome because..." LeoG is in it!
> 
> Glad you had such a good weekend.  Hopefully it helped soothe the pain of Monday rolling around again.



It was really nice. No pain at work Monday because I thought ahead and used a vacation day!



loopytheone said:


> Yaaaaay handsome pictures!



Since I'm a complete egomaniac, I'm totally taking this compliment as mine too! So, thank you. 



BigChaz said:


> Crawfish boil and a cigar? That is a great day.



It was really cool. There was a booth where a local cigar company was hand-rolling cigars on the spot. Although they were only doing the really big ones and I wanted one of the longer thin ones like Clint Eastwood smoked in his old westerns so went with one they had already rolled and had in a humidor.

My wife also got a really good funnel cake from a bakery food truck that was on-site as well. Now that I mention bakeries, that reminds me, has your silent partnership begun to pay off yet in unfettered access to baked goods?

And to everyone else, thanks for the rep and kind comments!


----------



## rellis10

Took a trip down south and here's me outside Queen Liz's house...


----------



## Tad

rellis10 said:


> Took a trip down south and here's me outside Queen Liz's house...



Too overdressed to pop in for tea, I assume? 

(Great to see your mug again, btw)


----------



## BigChaz

LeoGibson said:


> My wife also got a really good funnel cake from a bakery food truck that was on-site as well. Now that I mention bakeries, that reminds me, has your silent partnership begun to pay off yet in unfettered access to baked goods?



Hah, I'm surprised anyone remembered that. Let me put it this way, my friend is having a wedding in a few weeks and nobody had to pay for the cupcakes at his reception!


----------



## LeoGibson

BigChaz said:


> *Hah, I'm surprised anyone remembered that.* Let me put it this way, my friend is having a wedding in a few weeks and nobody had to pay for the cupcakes at his reception!



My mother was a cake decorator and worked in bakeries all her life. I'm a fatboy with a sweet tooth! I grew up with her bringing home all sorts of pastries and baked goods. How could I forget someone becoming a bakery owner?

Oh and awesome on the free cupcakes good sir!


----------



## fritzi

rellis10 said:


> Took a trip down south and here's me outside Queen Liz's house...





Tad said:


> Too overdressed to pop in for tea, I assume?
> 
> (Great to see your mug again, btw)



Isn't her staff on strike?
So probably no tea service there right now....


----------



## HulkHulkerson

Hi everyone. I'm new here hope you are all well  

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Goreki

exponder said:


> Howdy. Was taken a few months back at Razoo's!


Oooh, nice shot! What's a Razoo? Is it made of brass?


----------



## BigChaz

Just me looking dapper and handsome for my brothers wedding. I had a fancy coat on too, but I accidentally left it in the car. I'm not going out to the car to get it, sorry!


----------



## JolieRonde

That's a nice ( and sometimes funny ) thread


----------



## MsBrightside

exponder said:


> Howdy. Was taken a few months back at Razoo's!


Nice pic of you and looks like a fun place. The decor reminds me of a private dance barn one of my friends had built some years back. 



rellis10 said:


> Took a trip down south and here's me outside Queen Liz's house...


I agree with Tad--it's great to see you out and about, even if it looks like it might have been a bit rainy that day. Hope you enjoyed your trip!



BigChaz said:


> Just me looking dapper and handsome for my brothers wedding. I had a fancy coat on too, but I accidentally left it in the car. I'm not going out to the car to get it, sorry!


You look s-o-o-o-o good! 

Hope that a good time was had by all at the wedding.  You seem to be quite in demand as a wedding guest lately!


----------



## Cootes

me from 2012 on the left


----------



## Anjula

BigChaz said:


> Just me looking dapper and handsome for my brothers wedding. I had a fancy coat on too, but I accidentally left it in the car. I'm not going out to the car to get it, sorry!



You look awesome! Gotta love a man in a suit &#128513;


----------



## BigChaz

MsBrightside said:


> You look s-o-o-o-o good!
> 
> Hope that a good time was had by all at the wedding.  You seem to be quite in demand as a wedding guest lately!





Anjula said:


> You look awesome! Gotta love a man in a suit &#128513;




Thanks, ladies


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

BigChaz said:


> Just me looking dapper and handsome for my brothers wedding. I had a fancy coat on too, but I accidentally left it in the car. I'm not going out to the car to get it, sorry!



Very cute- love the suit 



Cootes said:


> me from 2012 on the left



You, too


----------



## KingBuu

Big fat men have big fat hearts.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Stood up for my friends wedding this past weekend. 






^ this guy looks like he's about to toss me off.


----------



## KingBuu

Pensive.


----------



## CurvyLolita

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Stood up for my friends wedding this past weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ this guy looks like he's about to toss me off.



That guy is hot


----------



## Tad

Not so much an awesome pic, but meh, pick a picture thread, any picture thread....

I was bored in a conference call I was listening in on, and was playing with taking pictures using the timer on my phone. I like how this one came out. (and no, I wasn't actually asleep, no matter how it looks!)


----------



## FlashHeart

Ummm can't remember why I'm so happy to be on a bus but.....yeah 

Sorry if sizing is off 

View attachment FB_IMG_1431136814321.jpg


----------



## blackcaesarbhm

this big man on the prowl 

View attachment Snapshot_20150503_1.JPG


----------



## blackcaesarbhm

in the kitchen 

View attachment Snapshot_20150315.JPG


----------



## MsBrightside

Tad said:


> Not so much an awesome pic, but meh, pick a picture thread, any picture thread....
> 
> I was bored in a conference call I was listening in on, and was playing with taking pictures using the timer on my phone. I like how this one came out. (and no, I wasn't actually asleep, no matter how it looks!)


The expression on your face does give away the fact that you'd much rather be doing something else , but interesting perspective. Thanks for posting; it's been really nice to see a couple new pics of you. :happy:



FlashHeart said:


> Ummm *can't remember why I'm so happy to be on a bus* but.....yeah
> 
> Sorry if sizing is off


I'm not sure either, but you look like you're having a better time than Tad. 



blackcaesarbhm said:


> this big man on the prowl


 


blackcaesarbhm said:


> in the kitchen


 
Working those ties.


----------



## Anjula

Tad said:


> Not so much an awesome pic, but meh, pick a picture thread, any picture thread....
> 
> I was bored in a conference call I was listening in on, and was playing with taking pictures using the timer on my phone. I like how this one came out. (and no, I wasn't actually asleep, no matter how it looks!)



hahaha you look like a very busy CEO


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Another pic from my friend's wedding

This wedding: sponsored by alcohol


----------



## LeoGibson

^^^^

That's a really good shot of you guys WHR. It almost looks like a still from a movie.


Here's one of me hard on the new job. Gathering crude out in the bustling metropolis of Winnie, Tx.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Thanks man. He had pretty awesome photographer. We took so many pictures that a lot of the time we didn't even know what was going on. 
There were posed photos too but a lot were just candid shots.

And congrats on the new gig


----------



## MsBrightside

LeoGibson said:


> ^^^^
> 
> That's a really good shot of you guys WHR. It almost looks like a still from a movie.


WHR: I have to agree with Leo on this. Looks like you're all having a great time, too. 



> _Here's one of me hard on the new job. Gathering crude out in the bustling metropolis of Winnie, Tx_.


Hey, you're practically in my neck of the woods! LOL at "bustling metropolis". I guess you could always stop by Elise's FFC/Nutty Jerry's for fun.  

Thanks for sharing this pic--it was a definite day brightener. :happy:


----------



## LeoGibson

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Thanks man. He had pretty awesome photographer. We took so many pictures that a lot of the time we didn't even know what was going on.
> There were posed photos too but a lot were just candid shots.
> 
> And congrats on the new gig



Thanks. 

If that picture is evidence of his work, I bet he did a great job. Being able to blend in and really catch the candid moments is where the artistry of photography comes into play IMO.



MsBrightside said:


> ...Hey, you're practically in my neck of the woods! LOL at "bustling metropolis". I guess you could always stop by* Elise's FFC/Nutty Jerry's for fun.*
> 
> Thanks for sharing this pic--it was a definite day brightener. :happy:



That would have just been too much excitement for a workday. I had to settle for Stuckeys and a Pecan Log instead.


----------



## MsBrightside

LeoGibson said:


> That would have just been too much excitement for a workday. I had to settle for Stuckeys and a Pecan Log instead.


 
You have the best comebacks. :bow:

Winnie is only about 45 minutes away from me, and I go there fairly often. Maybe we'll bump into each other sometime!


----------



## warwagon86

Been too long I hope your all well! Lost close to a 100 lbs and moved to Sydney, Australia! But still a bhm and still smiling! View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1434987579433.jpg


Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Tad

Good to see you again man! I hope Australia is treating you well


----------



## warwagon86

It is an exceptional country! Love it and hoping to stay put for some time now! 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Crumbling

warwagon86 said:


> moved to Sydney, Australia! But still a bhm and still smiling!



If you were in Australia you would be upside down... The picture clearly shows you as being sideways. What gives?


----------



## biglynch

proof i'm still alive as is the beard.

Bru says hi too. 

View attachment Snapshot_20150701.JPG


----------



## agouderia

Oh dear - but why isn't the hair alive anymore? ??


----------



## Austin093

There ya go lol 

View attachment IMG_0246~2.jpg


----------



## MsBrightside

biglynch said:


> proof i'm still alive as is the beard.
> 
> Bru says hi too.


Great to see the two of you again. :happy:



Austin093 said:


> There ya go lol


Good job figuring out how to put a pic in your first post. You may want to post in the Introduction thread on the Main Board, too.


----------



## biglynch

agouderia said:


> Oh dear - but why isn't the hair alive anymore? ??


summer time hair cut... plus im really bald up there



MsBrightside said:


> Great to see the two of you again. :happy:



Cheers, I miss it around here.


----------



## Piink

This is the bhm I share my life with. Since he doesn't have an account here, I thought I'd post a pic of him. We have been together just over a year now. 

View attachment 10697354_541704912599955_3279979245440845041_o.jpg


----------



## Tad

Great to see your bigger half, Piink


----------



## fat hiker

> There ya go lol



Hopefully you're looking to improve your physique, Austin, since you're posting here.... I'm sure the ladies would like to see another hundred pounds or so!


----------



## deanbpm

This is me in some seedy back room of a music shop. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## deanbpm

This is me in Thailand a few weeks a go, pretty fucking jet lagged. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## deanbpm

And this is me doing an uncharacteristic selfie.. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## loopytheone

Looking good, fellas! :happy:


----------



## lucca23v2

warwagon86 said:


> Been too long I hope your all well! Lost close to a 100 lbs and moved to Sydney, Australia! But still a bhm and still smiling!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk



Holy hotness!!! Those eyes!!!


----------



## lucca23v2

Austin093 said:


> There ya go lol



there is something off about his posted pic....


----------



## djudex

Kissieface!!! 

View attachment Kissieface.png


----------



## Melian

djudex said:


> Kissieface!!!



HOT!!!

Let's hang out again


----------



## MsBrightside

Melian said:


> HOT!!!


Amen!!! 

I'm assuming this is the grad party suit shot of which you spoke in the Secret Message thread. Very nice.


----------



## djudex

Melian said:


> HOT!!!
> 
> Let's hang out again



I'll try not to be ill this time too!



MsBrightside said:


> Amen!!!
> 
> I'm assuming this is the grad party suit shot of which you spoke in the Secret Message thread. Very nice.



It is indeed, slackerlady finally got around to firing the photos out the other day. Probably a few more to come I'm guessin'


----------



## djudex

I live in a world of midgets... 

View attachment Midgets.jpg


----------



## Melian

djudex said:


> I live in a world of midgets...



Ok, that is probably a normal-sized woman. Haha.


----------



## djudex

Melian said:


> Ok, that is probably a normal-sized woman. Haha.



I think she's 5'8 so yeah, midget


----------



## Wolfie

Umm, I think I speak on behalf of all FFAs everywhere when I say that you have an amaaaaaaaazing body! Thanks for sharing it with us! :bow:


----------



## djudex

Wolfie said:


> Umm, I think I speak on behalf of all FFAs everywhere when I say that you have an amaaaaaaaazing body! Thanks for sharing it with us! :bow:



My pleasure Wolfie

...I'm almost tempted to bring back my thread but that should really wait until I have my own place again.


----------



## Melian

djudex said:


> My pleasure Wolfie
> 
> ...I'm almost tempted to bring back my thread but that should really wait until I have my own place again.



Oh, just bring it back. This board could use some excitement.


----------



## Canes5xChamps

Happy hour on Friday...by definition the happiest hour of the week! 

View attachment image.jpeg


----------



## loopytheone

Canes5xChamps said:


> Happy hour on Friday...by definition the happiest hour of the week!



Why do you have such nice fingernails?! This isn't fair, I want nails that grow and don't tear to pieces all the time.


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

Canes5xChamps said:


> Happy hour on Friday...by definition the happiest hour of the week!




drink looks tasty! whatchya drinkin?


----------



## Canes5xChamps

FluffyButterfly80 said:


> drink looks tasty! whatchya drinkin?



That is a Habanero lime margarita...love them!


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

Canes5xChamps said:


> That is a Habanero lime margarita...love them!



don't think i've had a habanero lime one!


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

loopytheone said:


> Why do you have such nice fingernails?! This isn't fair, I want nails that grow and don't tear to pieces all the time.



haha loopy.. i have such a hard time growing mine out too.. they don't tear.. but they are sooo thin.. they do bend and it just isn't comfortable to grow them out!


----------



## dwesterny

Limited time posting and as the tag says not really awesome...

Limited time expired... pics are in my private album for friends and contacts.


----------



## LeoGibson

^^^^For a follicle challenged fellow like myself the long rocker hair qualifies it as awesome!


----------



## MsBrightside

dwesterny said:


> Limited time posting and as the tag says not really awesome...


 
Au contraire--it's a wonderful close-up of you! TFP! :happy:


----------



## loopytheone

Dwes, you are ridiculously adorable/hot. :wubu:


----------



## ottovonkrapfen

Hello everyone 

View attachment Screenshot_2015-10-10-08-01-23-01.jpg


----------



## dwesterny

LeoGibson said:


> ^^^^For a follicle challenged fellow like myself the long rocker hair qualifies it as awesome!



Thanks Leo, totally misread this at first.:doh::doh:


----------



## Canes5xChamps

loopytheone said:


> Why do you have such nice fingernails?! This isn't fair, I want nails that grow and don't tear to pieces all the time.



Lol ummmm thanks..,gotta say I've never had anyone say anything about my fingernails before! When you've spent your entire adult life well north of 500 lbs that's about the last thing I ever expected lol...again, thanks for the laugh!


----------



## biglynch

been a shitty couple of months at work but had a blast at a mates wedding! 

View attachment 12079579_10153328055766843_5032821633638130556_n.jpg


----------



## balfoort

Hello to you all, greating From the Netherlands, 

View attachment IMG_20151017_162601.jpg


----------



## loopytheone

biglynch said:


> been a shitty couple of months at work but had a blast at a mates wedding!



Good to see you!


----------



## balfoort

Thank you, good to be here


----------



## HeavyHandsome

Pre-Shower. Pardon the dirty Mirror!


----------



## Melian

Where are all of your Halloween photos?!


----------



## dwesterny

Melian said:


> Where are all of your Halloween photos?!



I just threw on an orange shirt and said I was a pumpkin.


----------



## Melian

dwesterny said:


> I just threw on an orange shirt and said I was a pumpkin.



Such a loser


----------



## biglynch

how was everyone's halloween? We had a blast! 

View attachment 12066018_10153356084461843_3880793421059646401_n.jpg


----------



## trueth




----------



## LeoGibson

My awesome new Stone Sleeves!


----------



## loopytheone

They are indeed awesome!


----------



## BigChaz

I think it's time to go jacket shopping


----------



## loopytheone

BigChaz said:


> I think it's time to go jacket shopping



I personally think it fits you just fine. =p


----------



## Melian

LeoGibson said:


> My awesome new Stone Sleeves!



Nice!



loopytheone said:


> I personally think it fits you just fine. =p



Yeah, seriously. There's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

loopytheone said:


> I personally think it fits you just fine. =p


 
Haha totally!


----------



## LeoGibson

Here's something to be thankful for. Finally, the good people at Reese's heard the voices inside my head and decided to make a proper size Reese's Peanut Butter Cup.


----------



## KittyCourtz

It's been a while since I've been on here. All of the men who have been posting pictures, you look lovely. =)


----------



## LeoGibson

In honor of finally getting a new phone with a working camera and since no one likes the headless belly shots I figured I'd rectify it by going with the belly-less head shot to balance things out.


----------



## BigChaz

LeoGibson said:


> In honor of finally getting a new phone with a working camera and since no one likes the headless belly shots I figured I'd rectify it by going with the belly-less head shot to balance things out.



I wasnt expecting to fall in love today


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Omg leo you are the best.


----------



## agouderia

LeoGibson said:


> In honor of finally getting a new phone with a working camera and since no one likes the headless belly shots I figured I'd rectify it by going with the belly-less head shot to balance things out.





BigChaz said:


> I wasnt expecting to fall in love today



Indeed - I've always had a thing for green ogre's....


----------



## LeoGibson

BigChaz said:


> I wasnt expecting to fall in love today





Xyantha Reborn said:


> Omg leo you are the best.





agouderia said:


> Indeed - I've always had a thing for green ogre's....



I always suspected looking like Shrek would be better than just me in my boxers! Now I have proof. :blush:


----------



## Melian

LeoGibson said:


> In honor of finally getting a new phone with a working camera and since no one likes the headless belly shots I figured I'd rectify it by going with the belly-less head shot to balance things out.



.....

....I came.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

LeoGibson said:


> In honor of finally getting a new phone with a working camera and since no one likes the headless belly shots I figured I'd rectify it by going with the belly-less head shot to balance things out.



ahahah bravo


----------



## Rojodi

Deep in thought


----------



## Canes5xChamps

Merry Christmas!!! 

View attachment image.jpeg


----------



## RentonBob

Hanging out with the Freemont Troll 

View attachment Bob&Troll.jpg


----------



## JoeDaniels1990

Hey now  

View attachment IMG_20150316_140632837.jpg


View attachment Joe.jpg


----------



## JoeDaniels1990

View attachment IMG_20150808_181341.jpg
Sorry, i like this bigger one lol


----------



## Kristal

You all look quite awesome guys.


----------



## JoeDaniels1990

Thanks @ Krystal


----------



## JoeDaniels1990

Kristal.......whooops ..... Lol


----------



## Canes5xChamps

Thanks Krystal...and Merry Christmas!


----------



## loopytheone

Looking good handsome men!


----------



## beefsteak

6'4 350ibs 

View attachment IMG950351.jpg


----------



## x0emnem0x

Well hello mister 6'4". How you doin'? Haha.


----------



## Baron

Good Morning all... Here is a pic of me I took just now...

Thought I would say hello to everyone out there! 

View attachment 20160102_081519.jpg


----------



## beefsteak

I'm doing great except for the scratch on my head from hitting the vent over the stove this morning. How are you?


----------



## LeoGibson

Here's a shot of me finishing up my morning training session.


----------



## Tad

I don't know about awesome, but I like to show my face on this board once in a while anyway. So the other guys will just have to be extra awesome, to compensate


----------



## RentonBob

Tad said:


> I don't know about awesome, but I like to show my face on this board once in a while anyway. So the other guys will just have to be extra awesome, to compensate



Looking good Tad!


----------



## BountifulBabs

Baron said:


> Good Morning all... Here is a pic of me I took just now...
> 
> Thought I would say hello to everyone out there!


Well...good morning to you too. ;-)


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I finally have a a picture I think is awesome enough to post here, but I haven't been posting enough on the boards to justify posting a picture.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I finally have a a picture I think is awesome enough to post here, but I haven't been posting enough on the boards to justify posting a picture.



Thats just being a tease.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Thats just being a tease.



I'm sure the guilt of posting a couple of pictures and not posting regularly will go away soon and I'll just post the pictures all the same.


----------



## Tad

Dude, just post it!


----------



## LeoGibson

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I finally have a a picture I think is awesome enough to post here, but I haven't been posting enough on the boards to justify posting a picture.



Post that shit you sexy Latino beast you! Who are you to deprive us of your cute freckles and cafe con leche skin?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Sorry Leo - reading that post while hearing your rather sexy drawl was pretty amazing. Next time we talk on ts i want to hear you say "cafe con leche" outloud


----------



## Melian

Hozay, do you want to post some new n00dz?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> Hozay, do you want to post some new n00dz?



You already saw what I'm about to post, but feel free to send me yours.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Only because Tad said it was okay. I had a party for work, and some of the pictures came out well.


----------



## Melian

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> You already saw what I'm about to post, but feel free to send me yours.



Haha, yeah, there are no pics of mine. Bf was too busy groping my boobs all night to take any.

And I am liking your party pics for the second time, then!


----------



## LeoGibson

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Only because Tad said it was okay. I had a party for work, and some of the pictures came out well.




Looking sharp! That is a really sweet tux you have on, and may I say you're wearing it like a BOSS. I see why all the ladies are gathered around. Great pics.


----------



## Tad

LeoGibson said:


> Looking sharp! That is a really sweet tux you have on, and may I say you're wearing it like a BOSS. I see why all the ladies are gathered around. Great pics.



Yup, yup, and totally ^^^^^^^^


----------



## BountifulBabs

LeoGibson said:


> Looking sharp! That is a really sweet tux you have on, and may I say you're wearing it like a BOSS. I see why all the ladies are gathered around. Great pics.



Agreed. Who doesn't love a sharply dressed man with confidence?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> Haha, yeah, there are no pics of mine. Bf was too busy groping my boobs all night to take any.
> 
> And I am liking your party pics for the second time, then!





LeoGibson said:


> Looking sharp! That is a really sweet tux you have on, and may I say you're wearing it like a BOSS. I see why all the ladies are gathered around. Great pics.





Tad said:


> Yup, yup, and totally ^^^^^^^^





BountifulBabs said:


> Agreed. Who doesn't love a sharply dressed man with confidence?



Thanks guys! I appreciate the kind words. It was a great night with a great date.


----------



## MsBrightside

When one hasn't posted in weeks, I think the classiest move one can make is trolling the gentlemen's picture thread...



RentonBob said:


> Looking good Tad!



I second this. 



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Only because Tad said it was okay. I had a party for work, and some of the pictures came out well...


These are all awesome! Personally I like the 2nd one the best because you look like you're having so much fun, but you really nailed that haughty, red-carpet look in the others. 


LeoGibson said:


> Here's a shot of me finishing up my morning training session.


I was fortunate enough to catch a glimpse of this before you took it down, and all I have to say is "Thank you very much."


----------



## LeoGibson

Having some fun picking up a stone.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

LeoGibson said:


> Having some fun picking up a stone.



Hell yes. 

I say this with all sincerity, I wish I was more like you. if I can be 1% more like you, in 100% days I'll be just like you.


----------



## LeoGibson

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Hell yes.
> 
> I say this with all sincerity, I wish I was more like you. if I can be 1% more like you, in 100% days I'll be just like you.



That's a very nice compliment indeed Jose!

But after watching your personal and professional growth over the last couple of years here on the board I'm convinced that being Mr. Garcia is a pretty awesome thing to be!


----------



## daddyoh70

LeoGibson said:


> Having some fun picking up a stone.



Get some! Doing the strongman movements. I did crossfit for a year and got to workout with some of guys that did strongman comps. Serious shit, keep up the good work. I'm hoping to get back into serious workouts around June or July.


----------



## LeoGibson

daddyoh70 said:


> Get some! Doing the strongman movements. I did crossfit for a year and got to workout with some of guys that did strongman comps. Serious shit, keep up the good work. I'm hoping to get back into serious workouts around June or July.



Excellent! If you get the chance to get into strong man and compete you should do it. I'm currently working towards my first competition on April 30 if I can. It's a lot of fun and really gives me a good reason to train, something to work towards. Plus it's really satisfying on a somewhat primal Viking type level.


----------



## daddyoh70

LeoGibson said:


> Excellent! If you get the chance to get into strong man and compete you should do it. I'm currently working towards my first competition on April 30 if I can. It's a lot of fun and really gives me a good reason to train, something to work towards. Plus it's really satisfying on a somewhat primal Viking type level.



Good luck with the comp! I hope you get to do it. I was actually training for the local Senior Olympics weightlifting competition. My wife laughs every time I say that, but they start at age 50 and my age group is 50-54 years old. Not sure if I'll be back in competition form by September though.


----------



## Cobra Verde

I'm feeling catty to-night. 

View attachment 20151021_210130.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Cobra Verde said:


> I'm feeling catty to-night.




My, what a big pussy you have  

Nice pic


----------



## Cobra Verde

It's downright cavernous!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Cobra Verde said:


> I'm feeling catty to-night.



I like your pussy.


----------



## Melian

Cobra Verde said:


> I'm feeling catty to-night.



Cute :wubu:


----------



## Cobra Verde

Oh, you. Thanks for changing the subject from my vagina.


----------



## x0emnem0x

But... pussy.


----------



## Melian

Cobra Verde said:


> Oh, you. Thanks for changing the subject from my vagina.



I was talking about your vagina :kiss2:


----------



## Cobra Verde

*grumbles*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

x0emnem0x said:


> But... pussy.




This kinda summed it all up for me really....:blush:


----------



## Heavy Cat




----------



## Heavy Cat

Lotta beer in that Belly ... LOL!


----------



## Rojodi

New hair cut 

View attachment WIN_20160401_16_44_16_Pro.jpg


View attachment WIN_20160401_16_44_31_Pro.jpg


----------



## Rojodi

So I smirk, a lot 

View attachment WIN_20160408_17_46_45_Pro.jpg


----------



## Ohio Lady

Nice hair cut and very nice smile you have there.


----------



## Rojodi

Ohio Lady said:


> Nice hair cut and very nice smile you have there.



Thank you


----------



## x0emnem0x

I need to see more handsome gentlemen in this thread, so get to posting.


----------



## dwesterny

x0emnem0x said:


> I need to see more handsome gentlemen in this thread, so get to posting.



As you wish.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Smartass...


----------



## RentonBob

After finishing another 5K on a beautiful day  

View attachment 2016 Seahawk 5K.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

5K?? Holy cow- good for you Bob!!! :bow:


----------



## RentonBob

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> 5K?? Holy cow- good for you Bob!!! :bow:


 Thank you very much!


----------



## loopytheone

RentonBob said:


> After finishing another 5K on a beautiful day



Oh wow, great job! And nice smile too, I wouldn't be smiling after doing 5K!


----------



## Ohio Lady

RentonBob said:


> After finishing another 5K on a beautiful day


Awesome job!!!


----------



## RentonBob

loopytheone said:


> Oh wow, great job! And nice smile too, I wouldn't be smiling after doing 5K!


 


Ohio Lady said:


> Awesome job!!!


 
Thank you both! 

I smile a lot loopy


----------



## edvis

here i am in Southeast Tebbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## djudex

I'm no doctor but I think Edvis stroked out at his keyboard


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Looks like a case of "cat" to me


----------



## RentonBob

At the Safe... 

View attachment At the Safe.jpg


----------



## LeoGibson

Shorts and cowboy boots? Yep, doing yard work Texas-style!


----------



## MattB

Please re-shoot that picture with a chainsaw instead of a leaf blower.


----------



## dwesterny

MattB said:


> Please re-shoot that picture with a chainsaw instead of a leaf blower.



This!!!!!!!!


----------



## LeoGibson

MattB said:


> Please re-shoot that picture with a chainsaw instead of a leaf blower.



I would, but I don't have a chainsaw. So, if anyone out there is handy with photoshop, have at it!


----------



## fat hiker

Leafblowers - aren't they the tool of the devil, 21st century style? Blow all your troubles away into the neighbours yard and airspace?


----------



## MattB

Alrighty then.


----------



## LeoGibson

I love it! Alas I cannot rep you at this time, so consider yourself repped sir!


----------



## Tad

Got him for you


----------



## Melian

MattB said:


> Alrighty then.



OMG....I love this.

Makes me want to go to Texas and get all chopped up.


----------



## djudex

Melian said:


> OMG....I love this.
> 
> Makes me want to go to Texas and get all chopped up.



[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wY4N5NOAsH0[/ame]


----------



## Melian

djudex said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wY4N5NOAsH0



Great. Now I'm also getting the urge to play Fallout 4 again. IT'S TIME TO MOVE ON.


----------



## djudex

Melian said:


> Great. Now I'm also getting the urge to play Fallout 4 again. IT'S TIME TO MOVE ON.



But who will defend Far Harbour from giant crabs and man eating lurkers?!?


----------



## Crumbling

fat hiker said:


> Leafblowers - aren't they the tool of the devil, 21st century style? Blow all your troubles away into the neighbours yard and airspace?



Stick the adapter on it, suck them up and bag them... (many 'blowers' will even shred them for you). There's all the mulch you need for wintering your garden.. and lots off good stuff for the compost heap


----------



## Enplumpen

Here's probably the most recent pic of me 

View attachment 13277703_1031961486902672_353767435_n.jpeg


----------



## Kamily

Enplumpen said:


> Here's probably the most recent pic of me



Lookin good!


----------



## johniav

Plump for the first time in my life. 

View attachment 20160921_210135.jpg


----------



## dwesterny

Recycling is good for the environment.


----------



## johniav

dwesterny said:


> Recycling is good for the environment.



I will get by.....I will survive. Great band.


----------



## dwesterny

Hehehe, baby likes to draw.


----------



## loopytheone

Well that is just adorable, Dwes!


----------



## Anjula

I have to agree with Loopy on this one


----------



## fat hiker

Crumbling said:


> Stick the adapter on it, suck them up and bag them... (many 'blowers' will even shred them for you). There's all the mulch you need for wintering your garden.. and lots off good stuff for the compost heap



If only the folks in my neighbourhood would do that, instead of just blowing them away....

To be fair, some bag. But many don't. We rake and bag, because neither my wife nor I can stand the noise of a leaf blower. (But first I mow - returns the nutrient value of the leaves to the roots of the trees and grass, and cuts the raking and bagging by 60%!)


----------



## Tad

For a little while each Fall, there is a brief time in the evening when the sun shines in a window at work so perfectly horizontally that, although the window is probably 15 metres away, it throws my silhouette (at least, the silhouette of my head) onto the wall near me. Somebody pointed it out to me today, so I pulled out my phone and took a pic (and then because I could, I stood up and got the silhouette of my torso. I think I was twisted around a bit as I tried to stand sideways to the light while pointing my phone at the wall but not having my arms sticking out oddly ... ) 

View attachment sh-head.jpg


View attachment sh-tors.jpg


----------



## rellis10

Tad said:


> For a little while each Fall, there is a brief time in the evening when the sun shines in a window at work so perfectly horizontally that, although the window is probably 15 metres away, it throws my silhouette (at least, the silhouette of my head) onto the wall near me. Somebody pointed it out to me today, so I pulled out my phone and took a pic (and then because I could, I stood up and got the silhouette of my torso. I think I was twisted around a bit as I tried to stand sideways to the light while pointing my phone at the wall but not having my arms sticking out oddly ... )



How very Hitchcockian of you, Tad! :bow:


----------



## Anjula

Tad said:


> For a little while each Fall, there is a brief time in the evening when the sun shines in a window at work so perfectly horizontally that, although the window is probably 15 metres away, it throws my silhouette (at least, the silhouette of my head) onto the wall near me. Somebody pointed it out to me today, so I pulled out my phone and took a pic (and then because I could, I stood up and got the silhouette of my torso. I think I was twisted around a bit as I tried to stand sideways to the light while pointing my phone at the wall but not having my arms sticking out oddly ... )





Artsy! :happy:


----------



## freakyfred

Just got the newest issue 

View attachment tumblr_oeu8hmHEHF1qj43juo1_500.jpg


----------



## loopytheone

freakyfred said:


> Just got the newest issue



I always love to see a man holding a gigantic ass.

Sorry, couldn't help it! Welcome back!


----------



## rabbitislove

freakyfred said:


> Just got the newest issue



Welcome back freakyfred!


----------



## dwesterny

Visited the jello museum!!! Got a souvenir.


----------



## RentonBob

On the High Roller in Vegas. Had a great time  

View attachment Bob-HighRoller.jpg


----------



## loopytheone

dwesterny said:


> Visited the jello museum!!! Got a souvenir.



Well this just made my morning! That's the best souvenir I've ever seen. :bow:



RentonBob said:


> On the High Roller in Vegas. Had a great time



Ooooh, looks very high! Glad you had fun though!


----------



## Tad

Looking good Wes, Bob!


----------



## LeoGibson

Here's a shot from my training today on the yoke walk.


----------



## Anjula

dwesterny said:


> Visited the jello museum!!! Got a souvenir.


Wouldn't mind seeing it jiggle &#128527;


RentonBob said:


> On the High Roller in Vegas. Had a great time


Looking great Bob! 


LeoGibson said:


> Here's a shot from my training today on the yoke walk.


Holy shit, that's some exercise &#128563;


----------



## LeoGibson

Since I'm playing around capturing stills from video on my editor here's one from a squat session from a couple weeks ago.


----------



## dwesterny

LeoGibson said:


> Since I'm playing around capturing stills from video on my editor here's one from a squat session from a couple weeks ago.


How much weight is that? I wonder if it's more than I lift standing up from the sofa! 

Kidding, seriously you look bad ass, man!


----------



## LeoGibson

Hahaha! Thanks. It probably is a little more than you getting off the sofa. That was a high box squat with 700 lbs. or 317.5 kilos for those of you that do what I like to call commie math.


----------



## dwesterny

LeoGibson said:


> Hahaha! Thanks. It probably is a little more than you getting off the sofa. That was a high box squat with 700 lbs. or 317.5 kilos for those of you that do what I like to call commie math.


Damn it, way more. Now we need to have you do squats with me standing on your shoulders! Me and and an FFA actually.


----------



## LeoGibson

There's an old Worlds Strongest Man from the 80's where they had to squat Playboy bunnies.


----------



## RentonBob

loopytheone said:


> Ooooh, looks very high! Glad you had fun though!


 


Tad said:


> Looking good Wes, Bob!


 


Anjula said:


> Looking great Bob!


 
Thanks all


----------



## loopytheone

LeoGibson said:


> There's an old Worlds Strongest Man from the 80's where they had to squat Playboy bunnies.



I'm, like, 200 lbs. You should clearly be lifting me and Dwes! =D ....oh my gosh, you could probably pick me up/carry me in your arms if you wanted to.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

LeoGibson said:


> Here's a shot from my training today on the yoke walk.



Life goals: be badass like Leo.


----------



## LeoGibson

Anjula said:


> Holy shit, that's some exercise &#128563;



Yeah. It's a lot of fun! I wish the sport was as popular here as it is in the part of the world you're from. 



loopytheone said:


> I'm, like, 200 lbs. You should clearly be lifting me and Dwes! =D ....oh my gosh, you could probably pick me up/carry me in your arms if you wanted to.



Hahaha! Definitely! As small as you are that would be no problem. 



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Life goals: be badass like Leo.



Oh you. You say the sweetest things! :wubu:

Thanks, but you're already on a pretty sweet life path yourself señor!


----------



## Melian

loopytheone said:


> I'm, like, 200 lbs. You should clearly be lifting me and Dwes! =D ....oh my gosh, you could probably pick me up/carry me in your arms if you wanted to.



Oh man, I love it when guys pick me up like it's nothing. SO HOT.


----------



## fat hiker

LeoGibson said:


> commie math.



Hahaha! (grinning) Hey, call it what you will, it's what everybody outside the USA uses.

And the math is a whole lot easier than "16 ounces to a pound, 12 inches to a foot, 5280 feet to a mile".

But it's ok. As a neighbour, I promise not to call feet, pounds and inches 'Trump Math'.


----------



## LeoGibson

I had another good training session today in preparation for December's upcoming competition so I figured if I can bore everyone on FB and IG with my narcississitic shenanigans I can do so here as well!


----------



## Melian

LeoGibson said:


> I had another good training session today in preparation for December's upcomin competition so I figured if I can bore everyone on FB and IG with my narcississitic shenanigans I can do so here as well!



Jebus. That's awesome! Good luck with the training and competition.


----------



## trueth

On stage at an open mic last week


----------



## Cobra Verde

Bathroom selfies is just how we do things in the sexy business. 

View attachment 14183777_253068118425982_1442673620103705377_n.jpg


----------



## Melian

Cobra Verde said:


> Bathroom selfies is just how we do things in the sexy business.



Cute, but needs more nudity.


----------



## Cobra Verde

I aimeth to pleaseth. I'm completely bottomless in this one. Tell me you’re not turned on right now. I am.





Yes, I'm aware these are selfies but I forgot there was a thread for those and the horse has already left the barn. 

View attachment 14915241_296603564072437_4033506929330444500_n.jpg


----------



## loopytheone

Cobra Verde said:


> I aimeth to pleaseth. I'm completely bottomless in this one. Tell me youre not turned on right now. I am.



The guy in the picture behind you is totally checking out that booty tho.


----------



## Anjula

Cobra Verde said:


> I aimeth to pleaseth. I'm completely bottomless in this one. Tell me youre not turned on right now. I am.



It's impossible not to be turned on


----------



## Cobra Verde

:wubu: and :wubu:, respectively.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Yeah. Totally turned on. As is Washington. How can you not be?


----------



## Melian

Cobra Verde said:


> I aimeth to pleaseth. I'm completely bottomless in this one. Tell me youre not turned on right now. I am.



Yeah, not gonna lie. I'm pretty aroused.


----------



## BigChaz

This isn't so much as an "awesome" pic as it is a "wow, for once I have a candid picture to post". That's me catching my friend taking a picture...or you can consider it a picture of me making a condescending pose. Take your pick!


----------



## Anjula

BigChaz said:


> This isn't so much as an "awesome" pic as it is a "wow, for once I have a candid picture to post". That's me catching my friend taking a picture...or you can consider it a picture of me making a condescending pose. Take your pick!




It's a very good picture and you look very good :eat2:


----------



## Tad

I'd say that is a very awesome pic. Looking good!


----------



## rellis10

BigChaz said:


> This isn't so much as an "awesome" pic as it is a "wow, for once I have a candid picture to post". That's me catching my friend taking a picture...or you can consider it a picture of me making a condescending pose. Take your pick!



You look like you should have either a cigar or a glass of brandy in that hand, haha.


Also, I'm pretty well aware I'll look and sound like an idiot to everyone who isn't a wrestling fan but... How you doin'? 

View attachment 14980557_10210638390012751_1818799127157724747_n.jpg


----------



## Jeannie

BigChaz said:


> This isn't so much as an "awesome" pic as it is a "wow, for once I have a candid picture to post". That's me catching my friend taking a picture...or you can consider it a picture of me making a condescending pose. Take your pick!



*DREAMBOAT* :smitten:

I can't believe how much you look like my ex. Freaky! (K~ if you're lurking about... your doppelganger is alive and well, posting on the bhm board! Trippy, isn't it?)

But anyway, BigChaz!! That pic certainly qualifies as awesome in my eyes! Well played, sir!


----------



## BigChaz

Jeannie said:


> *DREAMBOAT* :smitten:
> 
> I can't believe how much you look like my ex. Freaky! (K~ if you're lurking about... your doppelganger is alive and well, posting on the bhm board! Trippy, isn't it?)
> 
> But anyway, BigChaz!! That pic certainly qualifies as awesome in my eyes! Well played, sir!



Dreamboat? I'll take it! I havn't heard that word in a long time, haha. Thanks 



rellis10 said:


> You look like you should have either a cigar or a glass of brandy in that hand, haha.



I'll pass on the cigar...pass the brandy though.



Anjula said:


> It's a very good picture and you look very good :eat2:



Thanks 



Tad said:


> I'd say that is a very awesome pic. Looking good!



He hath spoken


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Nice chaz! I like the "wtf?" Left hand


----------



## Melian

BigChaz said:


> This isn't so much as an "awesome" pic as it is a "wow, for once I have a candid picture to post". That's me catching my friend taking a picture...or you can consider it a picture of me making a condescending pose. Take your pick!



You look like such a jerk. :wubu:


----------



## BigChaz

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Nice chaz! I like the "wtf?" Left hand



He earned it



Melian said:


> You look like such a jerk. :wubu:



That's the nicest thing anyone has ever said to me  :wubu:


----------



## Jeannie

BigChaz said:


> Dreamboat? I'll take it! I havn't heard that word in a long time, haha. Thanks



Dreamboat - A strikingly attractive person, usually a male. 
Possibly from the 1936 hit song: When My Dream Boat Comes Home, in which a girl transports a man to the land of joy. 

^^^^^ Urban Dictionary, not from my memory! Haha. I'm not that old! I just like the sound of that. Looking at you (gah, that belly!) makes me think about transporting to that land of joy! :blush: 

_**glass of wine and feelin' fine**_

Warning: I drink maybe once a year. Total lightweight! I'm so uptight about decision night in America, I decided this would be my one night. Please excuse my drunk postings and possibly inappropriate comments! After 1 glass I'm already considering participating in the cleavage thread.


----------



## Redliner

Been a while since I've posted on these forums....


----------



## Cobra Verde

x0emnem0x said:


> Yeah. Totally turned on. As is Washington. How can you not be?





Melian said:


> Yeah, not gonna lie. I'm pretty aroused.



I missed this earlier but it's just as well since I'm out of :wubu:'s and "Oh you"s.






BigChaz said:


> This isn't so much as an "awesome" pic as it is a "wow, for once I have a candid picture to post". That's me catching my friend taking a picture...or you can consider it a picture of me making a condescending pose. Take your pick!


I assume every picture is condescending to me...


----------



## LeoGibson

This is a definite throwback. The bike makes it awesome though. I really miss it. I was around 20 or so in this shot and I'm pretty sure I thought I was awesome too!


----------



## Anjula

LeoGibson said:


> This is a definite throwback. The bike makes it awesome though. I really miss it. I was around 20 or so in this shot and I'm pretty sure I thought I was awesome too!



You were skinny tho &#128527;


----------



## LeoGibson

Anjula said:


> You were skinny tho &#128527;



Well, more skinny than I am now but I still had a bit of a belly then.  I was between 125-135 kilos then although currently I'm around 170.


----------



## Anjula

LeoGibson said:


> Well, more skinny than I am now but I still had a bit of a belly then.  I was between 125-135 kilos then although currently I'm around 170.



That's definitely not skinny &#128527;


----------



## JayDanger

I like this picture of me  

View attachment jay-shoot-03252016-1.jpg


----------



## fat hiker

I daresay, JayDanger, you're not alone in that opinion! Nice pic!


----------



## RentonBob

It had been a really long time since I last wore a tie, at least 10 years so, I documented the event  

View attachment ShirtandTie.jpg


----------



## rellis10

Me and Mr John Lennon(s statue) outside the home of the Beatles, the Cavern Club in Liverpool. 

View attachment JL.jpg


----------



## LeoGibson

Cool picture Rellis!

Here's a couple from over the weekend. First one is at the crawfish festival held at a local craft brewery. I had a great time drinking lots of Ales and eating good food.

The other is a shot from my training doing an incline log press.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

LeoGibson said:


> Cool picture Rellis!
> 
> Here's a couple from over the weekend. First one is at the crawfish festival held at a local craft brewery. I had a great time drinking lots of Ales and eating good food.
> 
> The other is a shot from my training doing an incline log press.



So I know a bar is 45 with no weight, but what does a log weigh with no plates?


----------



## LeoGibson

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> So I know a bar is 45 with no weight, but what does a log weigh with no plates?



It differs by manufacturers and the gauge of steel used. The bright orange log I have posted in the past is 175 lbs. empty for example but this purple one is only 90 lbs. empty even though it is from the same manufacturer and same size and dimensions.


----------



## The_Dude

So, this is me... I'm from Belgium and the picture is taken in my hometown..


----------



## fat hiker

The_Dude said:


> So, this is me... I'm from Belgium and the picture is taken in my hometown..



Your hometown is very green!


----------



## RentonBob

Having some grasshoppers at the ballpark. Yes, I did eat some  

View attachment Safeco Snack.jpg


----------



## freakyfred

I'm wearing glasses now. 

View attachment 17918085_507348644685_4042762567581055842_o.jpg


----------



## Anjula

RentonBob said:


> Having some grasshoppers at the ballpark. Yes, I did eat some



What an awesome shot!


----------



## dwesterny

Angry fat guy not wanting to be photographed. 

View attachment IMG_9530.jpg


----------



## LeoGibson

..........


----------



## LeoGibson

deleted pic


----------



## LeoGibson

Best way to spend a Sunday afternoon!


----------



## loopytheone

LeoGibson said:


> Best way to spend a Sunday afternoon!



Oh my god, who cooked and ate you, Leo?


----------



## LeoGibson

loopytheone said:


> Oh my god, who cooked and ate you, Leo?



Hahahaha! You'd need a much bigger BBQ to fit me on it!


----------



## ODFFA

dwesterny said:


> Angry fat guy not wanting to be photographed.



It almost looks like you took that pic yourself. In which case, I imagine you being an infinitely-cuter Gollum having a Dissociative-Identity argument over it.

FILTHY DIMENSIONSES! MUST NOT SEE PICTURE!
_BUT FFA MASTERS KIND. FFA MASTERS WILL NOT BETRAY US._


----------



## Le_Chen

I guess after the introduction, a photo of me is in order!







Like we say in France, _tel maitre tel chien_, such master, such dog!


----------



## Tad

That is a great pic, Le Chen! (and pretty awesome dog, too)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Le_Chen said:


> I guess after the introduction, a photo of me is in order!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like we say in France, _tel maitre tel chien_, such master, such dog!




Nice! *


----------



## shantheman145

Laceyelle and I at a photoshoot

Me today 

View attachment Screenshot_2016-10-10-23-23-43-1.png


View attachment 20170706_104322.jpg


----------



## LeoGibson

Here's a shot from last nights training session.


----------



## Heavy Cat

Just knockin back a few six packs ... 

View attachment Delicious!.jpg


----------



## MattB

Overdoing the apps. 

View attachment MBDims.jpg


----------



## biglynch

still alive and 2 weeks from the USA!!! 

View attachment 2.PNG


View attachment 3.PNG


View attachment 1.PNG


----------



## cellblockpig

Been years since I've posted, just updated my profile...lost weight and more grey hair, lol


----------



## Kompliziert

I'm lovin' this display of all our handsome resident BHMs!! 

Rellis10: You have such bold fashion taste! You have a very handsome and cute face! I LOVE that picture of you and Lennon's statue!

Redliner: WOW, you are so suave and well-dressed! I go mad for men who can rock a clean, crisp suit like that! You seriously look like a million dollars!

JayDanger: Smart glasses, confident smile, sexy red beard, and trendy suspenders? So totally my type!

RentonBob: Aw, your tie is so cute! My favorite thing is how kind and sweet your face looks. You seem like a really nice person!

The_Dude: What a beautiful picture!! The picturesque background really compliments your sensitive expression. 

FreakyFred: GOSH, another handsome BHM hottie! If I saw you on the street you would knock me off my feet!

Dwesterny: I just can't get enough of your sense of humor! But despite your best intentions, I see a strikingly dark, tall, and handsome man hiding behind that playful exterior. 

LeoGibson: OH MY, that looks incredibly delicious, but I think I could just barely finish one of those smaller sausages, who's going to eat all the rest?  Also, you look like you can not only eat five times what I can but also lift five times what I can--if not more!

Le Chen: Oh my god, that pic looks like an album cover for a sexy, sensitive songwriter who sprinkles his moody masterpieces with impeccable (and impenetrable) French. *swoon* Also, a cute puppy with a cute man? All my favorite things in one place!

Shantheman145: You look SO GOOD in that button-up shirt and tie! I love your hair in that shot, too! Dark and slightly tousled, such a nice look!

Heavycat: Mmm, I love your stomach in this pic!

MattB: What an incredibly gorgeous shot! Holy cow! Dark, sultry, sensitive, and showcasing a totally awesome and impressive talent? Who could possibly resist?

Biglynch: You pull off that beard so well! It's so manly!

Cellblockpig: Your skin is just flawless! You look like a model in that shot!

Thanks to all you wonderful, handsome guys for giving us FFAs some eye candy to look at when we need it! What a beautiful, eclectic mix of features and personalities, but all sexily big and strong! Screw firefighter calendars, can we get one of you all?? :wubu:


----------



## Railroad Man

WillSpark said:


> Why have the ladies (the very beautiful ladies) the only ones with a gender-specific post-a-pic thread? C'mon guys! Let's get to it!



I got my picture up on my profile right away. Now I can't find how to make it appear next to my posts. I've looked all over the site and it's driving me nuts!

Thanks


----------



## Kompliziert

Railroad Man said:


> I got my picture up on my profile right away. Now I can't find how to make it appear next to my posts. I've looked all over the site and it's driving me nuts!
> 
> Thanks



View attachment CP1.png

View attachment CP2.png

View attachment CP3.png


Here you go! It took me a while to find, too. Also, keep in mind your picture will probably need to be resized/cropped (if it's too big, the site will reject it). If you need help resizing, I can assist.


----------



## Kompliziert

View attachment QR1.png

View attachment QR2.png

View attachment QR3.png

View attachment QR4.png

And this is how to post pictures in a thread, instead of adding a profile picture. These don't have to be as small.


----------



## Railroad Man




----------



## Railroad Man

Hi,

I really appreciate you trying to help me. But I've been fighting this thing for three hours straight. I think my picture uploaded, but I'm not sure. If you can find it, could you tell me if it's small enough? And tell me where to go from there? I used Paint to size it down so little that I could barely see it.

Thanks 

View attachment 6013.JPG


----------



## Kompliziert

Railroad Man said:


> Hi,
> 
> I really appreciate you trying to help me. But I've been fighting this thing for three hours straight. I think my picture uploaded, but I'm not sure. If you can find it, could you tell me if it's small enough? And tell me where to go from there? I used Paint to size it down so little that I could barely see it.
> 
> Thanks



I resized the picture and sent it to you in a private message.


----------



## biglynch

Kompliziert said:


> I'm lovin' this display of all our handsome resident BHMs!!
> 
> Biglynch: You pull off that beard so well! It's so manly!
> 
> :wubu:



Mucho thank yous, beard love is always appreciated.:bow:


----------



## rellis10

Down about 30lbs on doctors orders, I hope still looking good though.


----------



## Jeannie

_Down about 30lbs on doctors orders, I hope still looking good though._

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

You still look great!! More importantly, how do you feel at your new size?

Did you find it hard to visit and read Dims while trying to lose weight?


----------



## Kompliziert

You look awesome! Totally handsome and cute at the same time! I guess you didn't need those 30 lbs because you're still eye candy to me. :eat2: 

Also, I hope you feel better and healthier, that's a big accomplishment and you should be proud! Also, hopefully the doctor will get off your back now, haha.


----------



## rellis10

Jeannie said:


> _Down about 30lbs on doctors orders, I hope still looking good though._
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> You still look great!! More importantly, how do you feel at your new size?
> 
> Did you find it hard to visit and read Dims while trying to lose weight?





Kompliziert said:


> You look awesome! Totally handsome and cute at the same time! I guess you didn't need those 30 lbs because you're still eye candy to me. :eat2:
> 
> Also, I hope you feel better and healthier, that's a big accomplishment and you should be proud! Also, hopefully the doctor will get off your back now, haha.



Thank you both for the wonderful reactions. 

Unfortunately this is nowhere near the end of the journey as far as weight loss goes. I won't prattle on about it here but for health reasons it's got to keep coming off. 

So, I suppose I should flaunt some while I still got some.


----------



## Ohio Lady

rellis10 said:


> Down about 30lbs on doctors orders, I hope still looking good though.



I think you still look really great!!


----------



## LeoGibson

Because this seems to be pretty much all I'm doing these days!


----------



## LumpySmile

A pretty good day at the "office"


----------



## fat hiker

LumpySmile said:


> A pretty good day at the "office"



Beautiful - which railway?


----------



## BurgerMePlease

Such a good looking group here! And I love the positive uplifting vibe


----------



## L eonardo

NYC here! hello .  

View attachment Screen Shot 2017-10-05 at 10.41.19 PM.png


----------



## RentonBob

On my recent road trip to the Oregon coast. 

View attachment Oregon-Boiler Bay.jpg


----------



## freakyfred

I've been really liking Hawaiian shirts lately! (excuse dirty mirror) 

View attachment DPvHtg-W0AAS9tK.jpg


----------



## DJ_S




----------



## LeoGibson

I love how good a nice steam bath can make you feel. I'll go in like a dollar and a quarter and come out feeling like a million bucks!


----------



## Tad

I always love coming out of a sauna or steam bath and into cold water - such a rush!


----------



## fat hiker

Sauna! Bring on the sauna! Full Finnish please, wet sauna, none of this 'dry sauna' stuff!


----------



## Tad

But a proper sauna is dry!


----------



## fat hiker

Tad said:


> But a proper sauna is dry!



Oh goodness no! Bless my Finnish cousins, a proper sauna always has an option to throw water on the hot rocks and drive the temperature upwards!

The Finns invented the sauna, and they should know. A dry sauna is ok, but once you've felt the rush that comes when from pouring a cup or two of water over the heating rocks, you'll never find a dry sauna completely satisfactory ever again.

In Finland, every home has a sauna, and most apartments and condos do too.

https://finland.fi/life-society/bare-facts-of-the-sauna/


----------



## Tad

Ok, we were using different meanings for wet and dry. Agreed about the rocks to throw water on. But a sauna is different from a steam room!

(When my great grandparents homesteaded up near Sudbury the first thing they built was the sauna -- and my aunt still makes regular use of it, still lit at night only by the oil lamp in the changing area, and the circular thermometer that faded into unreadability decades ago so I only no my sauna temperatures by what "o'clock" position the needle is in.)


----------



## fat hiker

Tad said:


> Ok, we were using different meanings for wet and dry. Agreed about the rocks to throw water on. But a sauna is different from a steam room!
> 
> (When my great grandparents homesteaded up near Sudbury the first thing they built was the sauna -- and my aunt still makes regular use of it, still lit at night only by the oil lamp in the changing area, and the circular thermometer that faded into unreadability decades ago so I only no my sauna temperatures by what "o'clock" position the needle is in.)



Absolutely. A sauna is definitely not a steam room. For one thing, saunas almost never grow mold, while steam rooms suffer from mold (to which I am allergic, so I avoid). And a sauna, with the water on the heating rocks, achieves temperatures, safely, that a steam room could never touch.

Even the Finnish cousins' summer cottages had saunas - no showers, no bathtubs, but a sauna by the dock on the lake!


----------



## fat hiker

Were your great-grandparents Finnish, Tad? Or from one of the surrounding countries, like Karelia or Sweden or Estonia?


----------



## Tad

Yes, Finnish (well, I think they were from Karelia,long since siezed by Russia, but they were Finns (as were many of the families settled nearby)


----------



## PipeDaddy

250-260 here. Gaining too slow, need some help.


----------



## PipeDaddy

50 year old gainer in Knoxville, Tennessee. Easygoing, well rounded, smart, funny, warm, protective, educated professional. Looking for younger encorager. I am 5'9, 250lbs and willing to get as big as you like. I would love to be a superchub. Ultimately, looking for LTR with someone happy to have an older, fat partner or husband. 

View attachment 0616172148d-1.jpg


View attachment 0920171628b.jpg


----------



## rellis10

Hey everyone, been a while... so long I somehow got blonder :happy: 

View attachment _20180310_2319582.jpg


----------



## Anjula

rellis10 said:


> Hey everyone, been a while... so long I somehow got blonder :happy:



Woah, have you dyed it or is it natural? :O


----------



## rellis10

Anjula said:


> Woah, have you dyed it or is it natural? :O



I'm bleach blonde now, haha. 

(at least for it to go this light, I'm naturally the dark blonde in my older pictures)


----------



## RentonBob

Just got back from a trip to Arizona and had a great time  

View attachment AtDodgers.jpg


View attachment BigHurt.jpg


----------



## LeoGibson

Beeen awhile since I posted a pic here. Here's a couple of shots dressed up for a wedding I attended last month. I had to put up one sans jacket to show off the nice spring colored braces!


----------



## Tad

LeoGibson said:


> Beeen awhile since I posted a pic here. Here's a couple of shots dressed up for a wedding I attended last month. I had to put up one sans jacket to show off the nice spring colored braces!



Looking sharp, Leo


----------



## AmyJo1976

LeoGibson said:


> Beeen awhile since I posted a pic here. Here's a couple of shots dressed up for a wedding I attended last month. I had to put up one sans jacket to show off the nice spring colored braces!
> 
> View attachment 130518
> View attachment 130519


You clean up nice for a Texan


----------



## LeoGibson

Tad said:


> Looking sharp, Leo



Thanks Tad!



AmyJo1976 said:


> You clean up nice for a Texan



Thanks! We don’t always wear chaps and stay covered in crude oil and cow s—t down here!


----------



## dwesterny

That is a good look.


----------



## LeoGibson

Thanks. I had a really stylish older sales lady help steer me away from the standard boring navy jacket khaki slacks look.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Taken a few weeks ago when I visited my GF.


----------



## LeoGibson

ScreamingChicken said:


> Taken a few weeks ago when I visited my GF.


There’s LL78! Sure do miss her wit and intelligent posts around here. 

Congrats on the pairing. Y’all look great together. And happy!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Thanks, Leo. We are absurdly happy together. She's even wittier , smarter and prettier in person


----------



## LeoGibson

That does not surprise me one bit SC!


----------



## Tad

LeoGibson said:


> That does not surprise me one bit SC!



Me neither.

And ditto on all that Leo said, and I grin like a goofball everytime I'm reminded that you two are together now


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

LeoGibson said:


> Beeen awhile since I posted a pic here. Here's a couple of shots dressed up for a wedding I attended last month. I had to put up one sans jacket to show off the nice spring colored braces!
> 
> View attachment 130518
> View attachment 130519



Hot!



ScreamingChicken said:


> View attachment 130527
> 
> Taken a few weeks ago when I visited my GF.



Extremely cute couple!


----------



## LeoGibson

Thanks Greenie!


----------



## WVMountainrear

LeoGibson said:


> There’s LL78! Sure do miss her wit and intelligent posts around here.
> 
> Congrats on the pairing. Y’all look great together. And happy!





LeoGibson said:


> That does not surprise me one bit SC!



You're too sweet...I miss being around here sometimes. I decided to come on and lurk a bit since I actually had my computer out at home, and here I find that I'm being discussed! SC and I are extremely happy, and I think we look adorable together too. (And I don't even like that picture of me! Just imagine if you'd seen one I did! ) Every picture of SC is a good picture, though...he's one of "those" people...  I'm getting old! I need good lighting and lots of filters! LOL



Tad said:


> Me neither.
> 
> And ditto on all that Leo said, and I grin like a goofball everytime I'm reminded that you two are together now



Thanks, Tad. 



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Extremely cute couple!



Thank you!


----------



## LeoGibson

lovelylady78 said:


> You're too sweet...I miss being around here sometimes. I decided to come on and lurk a bit since I actually had my computer out at home, and here I find that I'm being discussed! SC and I are extremely happy, and I think we look adorable together too. (And I don't even like that picture of me! Just imagine if you'd seen one I did! ) Every picture of SC is a good picture, though...he's one of "those" people...  I'm getting old! I need good lighting and lots of filters! LOL



Y’all DO look adorable together! I’m very happy for the both of youse. 

Something tells me you’re just fine without the lighting and filters. 

If you make it down here for a visit I’d love to meet up with the two of y’all sometime if possible.


----------



## WVMountainrear

LeoGibson said:


> Y’all DO look adorable together! I’m very happy for the both of youse.
> 
> Something tells me you’re just fine without the lighting and filters.
> 
> If you make it down here for a visit I’d love to meet up with the two of y’all sometime if possible.



I'll be down in October! You'll have to talk to my other half, though, as he's doing all of the logistics/activity planning for this visit since I'll be on his turf.


----------



## LeoGibson

lovelylady78 said:


> I'll be down in October! You'll have to talk to my other half, though, as he's doing all of the logistics/activity planning for this visit since I'll be on his turf.



Awesome. You’re picking a decent time to come. It will still be warm but the omg you can’t be f’ing serious heat should be gone by then!


----------



## LumpySmile

View media item 1774
Just horsin' around a bit!


----------



## LeoGibson

A still from tonight’s squat session.


----------



## squeezablysoft

How much you lifting there, Mr. Gibson? I'm trying to figure out if you could pick me up, lol.


----------



## LeoGibson

That’s 701 lbs. so yeah, I can. Unless you weigh 702 lbs., then it might get a little dicey.


----------



## Lizzie_Jones

LeoGibson said:


> That’s 701 lbs. so yeah, I can. Unless you weigh 702 lbs., then it might get a little dicey.



And I thought I lifted a lot of weight every day.


----------



## BigWheels

tada! magically appeared!


----------



## dwesterny

Me and my better fifth. Contrast?


----------



## Tad

dwesterny said:


> Me and my better fifth. Contrast?View attachment 131044


Yah, she is definitely a bit paler paler than you ....
(More seriously, WOW what a pic)


----------



## freakyfred

I -might- have put on a lil bit of weight


----------



## AmyJo1976

freakyfred said:


> View attachment 131101
> 
> I -might- have put on a lil bit of weight


Possibly lol! Still a cute shirt though


----------



## rellis10

In the middle of a messed up time recently, I managed to do a pretty..


----------



## Ithinkilikesomeonehelp

dwesterny said:


> Me and my better fifth. Contrast?View attachment 131044


Who are those weiners


----------



## dwesterny

Ithinkilikesomeonehelp said:


> Who are those weiners


Just me and someone I think I like too... She's a great girl, in fact she's a real doll ™


----------



## Tad

I might be mistaken for a gentleman, and i had great fun with these pictures, so close enough?


----------



## loopytheone

Love the poses!


----------



## duaneinva

View media item 1812


----------



## freakyfred

A look.


----------



## ChocolateBear

Me at work. Can you guess what I do for a living?


----------



## Happy fat lover

Could use some more weight from my homemade cranberry orange bread


----------



## surfjer




----------



## surfjer

Me and my friend SpongeBob !!


----------



## hangryboy

View attachment 131476


----------



## Shotha

I just can't understand why slimming is all the rage these days.


----------



## Jay78

It’s Good!!


----------



## Maize




----------



## LeoGibson




----------



## agouderia

.... clearly the cool in command -boss of the bodyguard brigade - don't mess with me - look Leo!


----------



## LeoGibson

Here’s a couple of stills from the powerlifting meet I did this past weekend.


----------



## doubledeezer

Just little old me scrubbed up


----------



## surfjer




----------



## surfjer




----------



## surfjer

Stuffing last 3 weeks gained 12 lbs. 38 more to goal(250). Any BBW/ SSBBW ‘s In NY want to help?


----------



## leedsfatboy24

Hi, I’m
Toby. Message me on kik cultivatedmass if you fancy


----------



## Mainegal

surfjer said:


> View attachment 131551


How about a refugee from Long Island currently living in maine?


----------



## BigElectricKat

Yeah, I got no pics like that.


----------



## docilej

...not sure any of the ladies here are into the 'thin type', but here's my "2 cents worth"........


----------



## HPT63GIE




----------



## pjbbwlvr

This was fun to do!!


----------



## The_Dude

Do note that I had too loose 50 pounds, because I have diabetes... and my blood pressure was too high...
My weight is still 270 pounds, and I'm 6'2 tall...
I love BBW woman as well


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy

freakyfred said:


> Oh no! Your present got unwrapped early. View attachment 131561


I'm a straight male and I think this is awesome in the most literal sense of the word, and I'm mad I didn't think of it first.  WTG


----------



## RyanHayes1984




----------



## Jay78

RyanHayes1984 said:


> View attachment 131891


Nice work, I’m envious lol!


----------



## RyanHayes1984

Jay78 said:


> Nice work, I’m envious lol!


Lol thank you! I love how curvy and soft and jiggly my body is


----------



## Shotha




----------



## Jay78

surfjer said:


> Stuffing last 3 weeks gained 12 lbs. 38 more to goal(250). Any BBW/ SSBBW ‘s In NY want to help?


Have you made it to 250 yet?


----------



## ChocolateBear

Fat trucker checkin' in and reporting for duty 

Also: Not sure why sideways...


----------



## rickc1970

I' don't know how awesome it is though...lol


----------



## LizzieJones

rickc1970 said:


> I' don't know how awesome it is though...lol



Loving your baby blues!!


----------



## LeoGibson

“Why Johnny Ringo you poor soul...You were just too high strung.”

Having some fun shooting cowboy style today with friends.


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

LeoGibson said:


> “Why Johnny Ringo you poor soul...You were just too high strung.”
> 
> Having some fun shooting cowboy style today with friends.
> View attachment 132568



Say 'when.'


----------



## Gamecat

Not sure if this has enough awesomeness. But this is me with long hair:

View media item 2030


----------



## HPT63GIE

Got a friendly hint by a FFA to wear my pants below my belly and use suspenders, just did it and I have the feeling that my belly is bigger than ever!


----------



## Jay78

Pretty happy so far!!


----------



## Shotha




----------



## nsandru

Shoveling snow at 30 degrees F (-1 C). I can't control my body heat flow and I overheat during physical efforts, even at subfreezing temperatures.


----------



## RVGleason

Taken a few years ago.


----------



## Ncmomof4

nsandru said:


> Shoveling snow at 30 degrees F (-1 C). I can't control my body heat flow and I overheat during physical efforts, even at subfreezing temperatures.
> 
> View attachment 133166



Wow! That looks freezing. Though with as hot as it is here it might be a relief!


----------



## Ncmomof4

RVGleason said:


> Taken a few years ago.



Lovin the cool hat


----------



## kinkykitten

Shotha said:


> View attachment 132764



Impressive!


----------



## freakyfred




----------



## nsandru




----------



## DitzyBrunette

freakyfred said:


> View attachment 133937



I _love_ that shirt!! You look like a lot of fun


----------



## Tad

Enjoying our first Spring-like day of the year (and a grilled cheese sandwich)


----------



## Maize

Slow day at work last Friday. *ahem*


----------



## DJ_S

In my lil yard.


----------



## Shotha




----------



## LeoGibson

Haven’t posted in a while so I figured I’d pop something up here. I recently decided to take on a new challenge after my birthday at the first of the month and started learning Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu. (well until this virus shut things down) Definitely looking forward to the new skills I can learn!


----------



## Maize

I know I posted semi-recently, but days at home stretch a bit these days.


----------



## landshark

LeoGibson said:


> View attachment 135344
> Haven’t posted in a while so I figured I’d pop something up here. I recently decided to take on a new challenge after my birthday at the first of the month and started learning Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu. (well until this virus shut things down) Definitely looking forward to the new skills I can learn!



nice! How did you like it when you started? I took up Judo just before turning 37. It’s a tough sport to start at that age and even tougher to compete but SO MUCH FUN! Judo once it goes to the ground is very similar to BJJ.


----------



## LeoGibson

I love it. I was instantly hooked. It’s very humbling too. It’s a discipline where my size and strength aren’t necessarily going to carry me through. I have been leveraged and tossed by even a young (20 yr old) girl. She had my joint in such a manner that I had no choice but to go where she wanted me to go! I really enjoy things that force me to put my ego aside and become humble and learn. I just turned 46 so it’s definitely not the easiest thing I could have chosen but I think it will be very rewarding.


----------



## landshark

LeoGibson said:


> I love it. I was instantly hooked. It’s very humbling too. It’s a discipline where my size and strength aren’t necessarily going to carry me through. I have been leveraged and tossed by even a young (20 yr old) girl. She had my joint in such a manner that I had no choice but to go where she wanted me to go! I really enjoy things that force me to put my ego aside and become humble and learn. I just turned 46 so it’s definitely not the easiest thing I could have chosen but I think it will be very rewarding.



definitely! Humbling for certain. Since I started Judo I have been beat up by everyone from 15 year old kids to 60+ year old men. 

As for practicing with women...

I’ve been choked out by a 45 year old “soccer mom” and a 105 pound Italian woman. I’ve been demolished by a Portuguese woman who was closer to my weight and planted firmly on the mat by a blind woman. So being a guy practicing with women can definitely be humbling. It’s not a sport to start at this age if you have ego issues!

man I hope this thing blows over so we can all get back to the mats and train!


----------



## LeoGibson

happily_married said:


> definitely! Humbling for certain. Since I started Judo I have been beat up by everyone from 15 year old kids to 60+ year old men.
> 
> As for practicing with women...
> 
> I’ve been choked out by a 45 year old “soccer mom” and a 105 pound Italian woman. I’ve been demolished by a Portuguese woman who was closer to my weight and planted firmly on the mat by a blind woman. So being a guy practicing with women can definitely be humbling. It’s not a sport to start at this age if you have ego issues!
> 
> man I hope this thing blows over so we can all get back to the mats and train!



Agreed! I can’t wait to get back on the mat!!


----------



## Chubbypeter

Me at my current weight: 117 kg/257 lbs


----------



## Jay78




----------



## Joker




----------



## docilej

summer night at the fire pit


----------



## JackCivelli




----------



## Barrett

Haircut is a little wonky because this was my first attempt at cutting it myself.
(My work schedule and overtime wasn't matching up with my stylist's schedule, and then she left the shop, anyway. Plus, I like to be self-sufficient as much as I can.)

I have some photos of the rest of me over in the (link -->) Belly Library thread.


----------



## TimTim

100lb difference from a few years ago to today. Rembering how fat I thought I was in the left pic.


----------



## Shotha




----------



## shhtx1970

It's been a while so posting a picture of myself. A friend have me a gift in a pink bag (inside joke) before we entered this popular pizzeria. Yeah that me before entering the pizzeria.


----------



## BigElectricKat

There are no "awesome" pics of me, sadly.


----------



## Tad

BigElectricKat said:


> There are no "awesome" pics of me, sadly.



I very much beg to differ! You area handsome guy.

We should ask a certain someone else to provide a picture of you


----------



## BigElectricKat

LOL! She's kinda possessive in that respect. I find this to be very positive for me. I don't think I've ever had a woman be assertive in that regard. I asked her to take a pic of me in the new underwear she bought me for Christmas. She laughed for about 2 seconds and then said, "Nope".


----------



## TimTim




----------



## Joker

With my buddy Big Bird. We are now a painting on a bar wall.


----------



## Shotha




----------



## Joker

I got a new hat today one of my friends really hates my flat hats but she said about this. OMG I think I love that on you.


----------



## Joker

Joker said:


> I got a new hat today one of my friends really hates my flat hats but she said about this. OMG I think I love that on you.
> View attachment 141853


----------



## Tad

What a flurry of great new pics! Thanks guys


----------



## NZ Mountain Man

Shotha said:


> View attachment 141851


I sat in the same room as this belly and never got a chance to touch it.


----------



## Shotha

NZ Mountain Man said:


> I sat in the same room as this belly and never got a chance to touch it.



Do you want to rub it?


----------



## NZ Mountain Man

Reach around from behind and the explore every square inch of it.


----------



## Shotha

NZ Mountain Man said:


> Reach around from behind and the explore every square inch of it.



Where do you want to meet? (Afternoons only)


----------



## NZ Mountain Man

At you place if you are still in your flat. I can text you if you have lost my number.


----------



## Shotha

NZ Mountain Man said:


> At you place if you are still in your flat. I can text you if you have lost my number.



I'm still on the same street but have moved to number 4. I got your text message and will reply.

My place is not a comfortable place to meet because of the neighbours. So, I would prefer our first meeting to be in town. I'm free tomorrow afternoon. Suggest a place in town to meet (under cover in case of rain). We can go somewhere for lunch. I can treat.


----------



## ManBeef

Hi. I'm Manbeef. I haven't been here in YEARS!!!


----------



## Shotha




----------



## TimTim




----------



## nsandru

Recent picture


----------



## beefsteak

Call me butter cause I’m on a roll


----------



## Donna

beefsteak said:


> Call me butter cause I’m on a roll


Nice ink.


----------



## Peter1948

September 2010 I weighed 120 Kilograms.


----------



## TimTim

Halfway to my target weight


----------



## Jeffaz85323

Al ready at 435


----------



## FuriousGeorge

Pepto available upon request


----------



## Donna

FuriousGeorge said:


> Pepto available upon request


Don't you mean oven mits? 'Cause you are one hot dish!


----------



## desirus46

Me today:


----------



## Joker

Seeing all you handsome folks I thought I would take a new photo tonight.


----------



## MickRidem

Haven't been here in quite a while.  I'll play.


----------



## MickRidem

Having account problems... (my brain is dumb today) one moment please.


----------



## MickRidem

*edited*


----------



## Joker

Dymamo said:


> Having account problems... (my brain is dumb today) one moment please.


----------



## MickRidem

Honestly, it's like the coffee did NOTHING this morning!!


----------



## MickRidem

Ok, for realz...


----------

